# S@squ@tch's Against the Giants - Team Black



## s@squ@tch

*In a dark underground meeting room:*

“Dispatch the agents – we must know if it is true.”  A heavily robed figure says to the assembled group of shadowy figures.

“At once, master.”   

The room quickly empties, leaving the robed figure to ponder their next move.

[D]
aaa[/D]

*City of Sharn:*







You have received word that House Medani and House Tharashk are seeking volunteers to help them out with a problem that has arisen in Xendrik.

Various leaflets and posters have been posted all through Sharn, and they have attracted your attention.  

You are to be at the House Medani enclave in the city of Sharn on the morning of 20 Zarantyr 999 at sunrise.

That was two weeks ago.

[D]aa[/D]

You awaken well before sunrise on the 20th, somewhat excited about the prospect of a new challenge, and also interested to see what the two great houses need from outsiders – for it seemed to be a somewhat uncommon event – first, for Tharashk and Medani to be working together, and second, to want the services of non-house members.

After hurriedly assembling your gear, you depart for the enclave in the heart of the city, bidding adieu to your landlord, as you honestly do not know if you will be back to your room today, or in several months.

The morning fog is thick, and as you ascend higher into the city, it becomes thicker and thicker, reducing your visibility remarkedly.  You could have sworn that you saw something small with wings out of the corner of your eyes, but when you stopped and looked, you did not see anything.  You begin to think you are lost, when you see the familiar shadow of the building before you.

[D]aa[/D]

The enclave rises out of the mist majestically –  the ornately carved features and the gold-inlaid coat of arms of the House Medani comes into view.

Two half-elves, clad in silver chain shirts and holding staves, stand watch at the main gates, and you see 6 others, of all races and sizes, already there before you. 

As you arrive, the morning sun peeks out for a split second from behind the mist, before disappearing once again.

The half-elves nod to one another and then motion to you.

“Welcome.  We have been expecting you, so please to be following us.  Also, be aware that outside magic is not allowed within the doors of our enclave.”

The one on the left beckons for you to follow, and the doors behind him begin to swing open – of their own accord it seems.

You follow the first half-elf, and notice the second fall in behind the last of the group.

[D]aa[/D]

You are lead through the entryway of the outer bailey of the enclave, past a reflecting pond, and into a large meeting room.

In the center of the room is a large wooden table, seemingly crafted out of one large tree – some 6’ across and 20’ long.  The natural grain runs the length of the table, two polished tree trunks give support to table.

On a side table, are pitchers of various juices, along with platters filled with various breakfast meats and breads.

“Please have a seat, Bendis will be with your shortly.”

About five minutes elapse, and a young-looking half-elf in robes appears through a door opposite the one you came in.  He is followed by a middle-aged human, dressed in a shining breastplate with a cloak, with the coat of arms of House Tharashk emblazoned on the clip, around his neck.






“Good morning, and thank you for coming – My name is Bendis, Bendis Aldarn d’Medani, and this is Darvir, of House Tharashk.” 

Darvir gives a slight nod at Yoggrith when he sees him.

[sblock=Yoggrith] You know of Darvir and have great respect for his leadership in the House, but have not worked personally with him in the past
[/sblock]

“You are aware of the information presented on the fliers – we are in need of a group to discover what is happening on the southern continent of Xendrik.”


“The native giants have become aggressive and coordinated war parties of Hill, Frost, and Fire have been spotted together – something that has not occurred in the past, and has put the harvesting of dragonshards well behind schedule for House Tharashk."   Bendis traces his fingers through the air, bringing an image of dragonshards into view before you.






He continues,   "They have even lost two groups that were dispatched in a search-and-rescue capacity – these groups were among their elite forces.”  

He pauses.

"House Tharashk wishes the remains of their fallen found."



“Our seers have been receiving more and more visions of giants as well, of all kinds -- cloud, storm, stone, along with the others, but have been unable to make sense of them at this point.  They have also seen scorpions..."

“We have procured an airship, the _Precarious Retreat_,  from House Lyrander, to take you to the southern city of Stormreach – it is the main port of entry into Xendrik.  The travel itself should take 3 days.  Once in Stormreach, you are to go to the Tharashk enclave, where Darvir's brother, Barvidor, will be waiting for you.   He will give you more up to date recon and information about where the groups were when they were attacked and put down.  They will be sending along a few support personnel along with you.” 

[sblock=Sanne]
You know of the Precarious Retreat -- it is a small vessel by Lyranderian Airship standards, but the captain is competent and respected.  His name is Dalwir Alden d'Lyrander, you have met, and worked with, him before.  You are envious of his post as captain of the ship, for he is not as skilled as you, but is very well connected within the house.  
[/sblock]

Darvir remains silent next to the Medani wizard, looking over each of you, as if trying to determine if you stand a chance at being successful.

“You will be paid handsomely if you are able to determine what is coordinating the giants attacks, along with letters of credit for House services from Medani and Tharashk.”  

“Please keep in mind that our seers have detected the presence of the Emerald Claw in their visions.  Be vigilant to their machinations.”

“Now, if you do not have any questions, I will dispatch you to the services of my nephew, Vortan, who will escort you to the airfield.”

"I wish you success and luck."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam looks contemplative as he considers for a moment before speaking. *"I have a few questions. First, how many members were in these two groups whose remains you wish recovered? You said they were elite forces. So second, what can you tell us of their compositions? What races and identifying marks can we use to positively identify them if we find bodies? Third what can you tell us of the local interactions of the Houses and the native giants prior to these occurrences?"*


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil ponders Bendis' words, rubbing the smooth skin of his chin with one hand. He catches himself quickly, though, dropping his hand to his side. He had picked up the habit somewhere, and it was decidedly un-elflike. The elf turns his attention to the rest of the assemblage, his keen emerald eyes taking in the details of his soon to be companions. He didn't know any of them, but a 3 day trip to the southern continent would provide more than ample time for such social niceties. 

As Bendis draws to a close, the elf turns his attention back to the man. He had no questions. Giants, hated giants, were involved in the problems, and Aeranduil had dedicated himself to slaying the foul brutes. He only needed to where they were.


----------



## drothgery

*Sanne*

Having no questions here, Sanne simply nodded. The ones she wanted to talk to were the people she'd be undertaking this adventure with -- and the Tharashk retainer who was to give them more details.

She was a slight, short woman just shy of her middle years, by Khoravar standards (OOC: she's 4' 9", 90 lbs, and 46 years old), but she doubted anyone would think the rapier she carried was for show. Those familiar with dragonmarks would recognize the edges of the Mark of Storm peeking out from under her collar, hardly a surprise in someone in an expertly tailored version of House Lyrandar's uniform. Her blonde hair was cut short for practicality, but it meant anyone who walked behind her could see her Mark. And Lyrandar's captains and senior officers were as known for their brashness as their ability to back that brashness up.


----------



## hero4hire

Jaxel nodded and waggled his bushy eyebrows at his new companions appraisingly. Some of them had the hardened look of seasoned adventurers...Others however looked like soft-footed scholarly types. The gnome then squinted sourly as if he had tasted something sour."Sure t'be a lotta hard travelling. Y'all up tah task? Got yer hikin' boots and all?" he asked in a twangy drawl.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Bendis looks appreciatively at the fellow wizard, then nods at Darvir.



> "I have a few questions. First, how many members were in these two groups whose remains you wish recovered? You said they were elite forces. So second, what can you tell us of their compositions? What races and identifying marks can we use to positively identify them if we find bodies? Third what can you tell us of the local interactions of the Houses and the native giants prior to these occurrences?"




The scion of Tharashk slowly steps up to the table and looks toward Voadam.

"Each group consisted of 8 members of House Tharashk.  Each bear the mark of the house, 3 humans and 5 half-orcs in the first party, and 4 humans and 4 half-orcs in the second."

"We sent a sending stone along with the first group.  They were gone a little over a week, and had just made camp at the Titan's Teeth, when we received the last sending.  It was from the Stormreach's Enclave Commander's son, a battle-hardened youth, who grew up on continent.  They were under attack.  Giants -- Hill and Fire --  could be seen and heard in the background.  We were able to make out 'They must not get dragonshards' in giantish.  We didn't get much more information from him, before a large greatsword decapitated him and the stone went blank.  His father is heartbroken, along with the rest of the House."

"The second group contained one of our House priests.  He was able to dispatch a sending during their attack -- they were attacked at night.  They had camped without a fire, posted sentries.  An unnatural fog overcame their campsite, temporarily blinding them.  When they finally could see, they were swarmed by giants.  The priest had mentioned that one of them seemed to be infused with eldritch power."

"These men were not amateurs, having been on continent for several summers -- well trained in jungle survival and tactics."

"My brother should be able to tell you more once you are on continent."

The man looks spent, after recounting the tale.

"As far as our relationship with the giants, well...  We really haven't had much dealings with them, they have pretty much left our expeditions alone in the past, as they have been quite disorganized and more interested in fighting within their tribes or with other tribes.  They haven't had much use for the dragonshards that we gather, besides jewelry, that we know of."


----------



## hero4hire

Jaxel chewed on some unknown piece of jerky or tobacco like a cow on her cud while he continued. "I don't like it. Giants are hornery cusses fer sure, and attackin' yer kinfolk taint that strange but all these diff'rent workin t'gether. Not just strange but unheard of! Somethin or Some*one* has got em riled."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam nods throughout the telling as he soaks up the details, giving the recitation his full attention. "*Magically active members among the raiders then. That will necessitate a change in my planned tactics and choices of prepared magics. Good to know*."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"_Lookers and Finders- oh my very favorite,_" Ipshivi thought as she approached the House enclave- she had been having the same thought pretty much constantly over the last few days.  For someone as curious and secretive as she was, the idea of wading into such a place was not an easy choice, but the rumors and the challenge were simply too tempting to ignore.  She lurked as best she could, but the Medani were not easy to fool.  Once she heard the part about "no outside magic", she reluctantly became visible- a slender halfling woman clad in well-made leathers...

Even without the aid of magic, though, her steps were all but silent, and she seemed to slink almost naturally wherever there was the hint of a shadow.  Her head turned this way and that, nearly a comical imitation of a wild animal on dangerous ground.  Within the conference room, she kept fidgeting, looking constantly this way and that (and under the table, behind the door, under each chair...).  But once the briefing was concluded, she spoke but little- though she listened intently to all the other questions, and to their answers.  "I figure we'll get more answers, and fresher ones, once we're there in Stormreach.  And I hope, I do, that we'll find some hint of your people- but I've heard that giants, well, they ain't said to be picky eaters.  Now, when do we leave?"


----------



## drothgery

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jaxel chewed on some unknown piece of jerky or tobacco like a cow on her cud while he continued. "I don't like it. Giants are hornery cusses fer sure, and attackin' yer kinfolk taint that strange but all these diff'rent workin t'gether. Not just strange but unheard of! Somethin or Some*one* has got em riled."




"And the question, of course, is if it is possible to unrile them. Short of by the obvious means." Sanne said.


----------



## Rhun

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "I don't like it. Giants are hornery cusses fer sure, and attackin' yer kinfolk taint that strange but all these diff'rent workin t'gether. Not just strange but unheard of! Somethin or Some*one* has got em riled."





"I agree with the small one," says Aeranduil, nodding toward the gnome. "I've spent many years hunting the foul likes of giants, and cooperation between different tribes only comes when someone has the necessary power to pull the tribes together. And anything powerful enough to pull various giant tribes together in the spirit of mutual cooperation should frighten us to our very core."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika Kevsecks, female gorebrute shifter druid*

_In Sharn, prior to the meeting..._

The Last War had created many heroes, of many different kinds of war.  And though the great battles were over, smaller ones, waged now more by spies, assassins, and diplomats dominated the scene.  Not good news for a powerful nature scion with the subtlety of a lightning strike.  Morika had felt herself to do great good in fighting for the Eldeen Reaches' freedom, but it wasn't something so easily set aside after the war ended.

She followed the gentle, beautiful Greensingers, the elf and fey-kin that inhabited the wilds of the forests, but she was not welcome amongs their inner conclaves.  For good reason too, she was hardly one of them.  A few of the moonspeakers had managed to penetrate that sacred circle, but Morika had been relieved not to have been invited.  She would not have sullied their beauty with her presence.  

So she had traveled, going from the wilds of the woods to the wilds of stone, lodging herself in Sharn after a time, finding work in dispatching natural menaces along the way, or bands of ruffians left over from the war.  There was still work for her to do, but none of it had captured her imagination as her battles for the freedom of the Reaches had.

But this flier...

_Nobles merchant houses and Xen'drik to boot?  Now there's something worth doing.  And mysterious as my dog's father,_ she thought with a harsh laugh, referring to an old joke about the mongrel dogs of the Reaches.

~~~~~~~

_At the Meeting..._

Morika looked about at the group as their potential employer broke the news.  Some of them needed a strong hand in guarding, that was for fair.  She only hoped they could fling their magic and arrows fast enough to avoid becoming paste.  The Lyrander scion surprised her a bit, but with airship travel in the offing, it was comforting to know they'd be flying with an expert.  Otherwise Morika would have thought about flying her own self!

Morika fancied herself the toughest in the room; for certain she was the ugliest and most scarred.  Her heavy forehead and thick brown hair on her head, sideburns, forearms and shoulders marked her as a shifter, as did the hunched, nearly quadraped stance.  Her nose had been broken more than once, and burn scars laced on shoulder.  Claw marks tracked across the back of her left hand.  In different to her employer, she showed no weapons, though bore a backpack easily.  Her leather armor was well-worn and showed not a hint of damage, and she wore it with the air one might wear a suit of comfortable clothes.

"Fire, frost, hill giants, possible cloud and others, plus magic, _and_ scorpions and possibly also the Emerald Claw?  And you lost all those other people?" she asked rhetorically, her voice harsh as a crow's.  She smiles, and it isn't a pleasent sight.  "Sounds like a real fight.  So, what're ya paying us, aside from these voucher bits?  Vaguely generous doesn't get me on an airship, yer canny Lordship.  And how long are you wanting us to search?  I like a giant-infested jungle as much as the next fool, but I'd not want to be tramping around there from now until next Midsummer, ye ken?"  Morika's use of the titles doesn't, quite, sounds insulting, but it's very clear she was raised far from any seat of power.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil frowns at scarred woman's mercantile considerations, and reaches up to brush a stray luck of lustrous copper-toned hair out of his face. He'd have to keep an eye on the shifter. Among the elves of his tribe, it was considered a high honor to serve the needs of the people. While fair compensation could always be expected, one did not expect great rewards for providing such service.


----------



## DEFCON 1

When the scion of House Tharashk nods at the dark halfork, there is no return reaction.  If Yoggrith has any feelings one way or the other towards the man, he makes no indicaton.  Instead, he just sits silently at the table staring off into space and listens with half an ear.  For the others in the chamber when they look at him, it would appear as though he was sitting hunched in a darkened corner of the room... if it wasn't for the fact he sits up straight and is smack dab in the center of the table.  Who knows what kind of deviltry might be causing this optical illusion, but the way he sits you'd be hard-pressed to figure out if he was just an anti-social lout or perhaps a bit touched in the head?  In any event, he seems to barely perceive what is happening, until he opens his mouth to speak in a low voice (presumbly to the people in charge, but he makes no indication of who he is actually speaking to.)

"You have thus far sent two groups of eight supposedly trained journeymen of your House to Xen'drik to face these giants, and both have been slaughtered unmercifully.  You now are sending a group of _seven_ people you have hired randomly off the street in their place.  It is therefore obvious you either do not wish this mission to succeed... or you are just stupid and do not learn from your mistakes."

The darkened halfork interlaces his fingers together and continues staring off into space. 

"I will go along because it is the will of my Lord to do so... but I will definitely alert him before we leave the stupidity with which you humans and khoravars conduct your business.  I should think this will be the last time you'll be able to hire and then throw away any of my Lord's retainers so casually."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika turns her sharp-toothed smile on the half-orc.  He had taken other works right off of her tongue, and that amused her.  Few were willing to speak uncomfortable truths, but this fellow did it well.  He'd seem to be fair company.  The others undoubtedly had their roles to play as well, but not on the front lines.  They were far too pretty for that, and Morika had her self-appointed duty to preserve beauty.  If, of course, they didn't of swamp fever the first week.


----------



## drothgery

"Well, I'd take seven Lyrandar Windwright Captains over eight Tharashk journeymen, and I have to think the rest of you are at least as good as me." Sanne said. "Tharashk and Medani weren't taking just anyone for this job."


----------



## hero4hire

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Well, I'd take seven Lyrandar Windwright Captains over eight Tharashk journeymen, and I have to think the rest of you are at least as good as me." Sanne said. "Tharashk and Medani weren't taking just anyone for this job."




Jaxel snorts. "I dunno if'n it be stupid to hire on expendable resources who can't cash in on thier pay if'n they die as opposed ta keep on sendin' yer own Kith and Kin. And o'course they showed a razor keen sense of judgement by findin' the best Tracker and Killer of Giants known to Gnomekind and wavin' some prize under his Gnose. Best to my recollection the only act o' stupidity I have seen is some windbag flappin his jaw while pretendin ta be a centerpiece at The King's feast-table.
Last time I saw a face like that sittin' on a table it had an apple in its mouth!"


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi listened and watched intently as questions and dissent made their way around the table.  She had a high enough opinion of her own skill as a scout that there wasn't any doubt she'd accept the mission.  If some of the others didn't want to go, well, that meant more treasure, more glory, more accomplishment for those who did go...  She stood up on her chair, and leaned forward.  "It's not like giants ain't got treasure- and whoever is behind this little alliance probably has even more.  Not to mention the kind of reputation this kind of run could earn ya...  Now let's get going, shall we.  Those giants ain't getting any smaller or any dumber."  Her voice was confident, even cheerful, but her phrasing was a bit odd, like a city dweller deliberately trying to sound rough and rustic...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Bendis' expression sours somewhat after the half-ork is finished.

"Your concern has merit.  But allow me to give you some insight upon how the decision was reached to send out a public call for help.

Our seers have been devoted to this issue for several weeks, meditating from dusk to dawn, searching their visions for pieces to the mystery.  They had recieved bits and pieces involving the two Tharashk parties that had been sent -- alas, it was far too late for us to help them and their House.  It was only after the news reached our kin in Stormreach, were we able to put some of the pieces together.

Our seers have also seen bits and fragments of another group, that which did not bear the Mark of Finding, and that is the counsel we provided to Tharashk -- that we are to cast our net wide and far.  

It has brought you to us.

Now, be advised, that the future is ever-changing, and although we constantly monitor it -- more information, can I not give at this time."

Bendis' frown disappears -- you follow his gaze, and you notice a younger half-elf, dressed in the House colors appear in the entrance you came in.

"This is Vortan, my nephew, if there are no further questions, he will take you to the airship dock, via the House transport sled."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"The money, the time ya want us t' search?" Morika insists, pressing for answers to her previous questions.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil moves to join Vortan. The elf would not back down from any fight with giants, and he cared little for coin or glory.


----------



## Voadam

After the shadowed half-orc's insults to their new employer Voadam's gaze turns to observe him more closely, looking for any markings that would indicate what Lord he served. Best to know which political factions were involved that he was dealing with. Though new to these lands Voadam was quick to pick up little details and puzzle out broader pictures, and his time in Sharn had been well spent learning many details of this world.

ooc knowledge nobility +10


----------



## drothgery

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The money, the time ya want us t' search?" Morika insists, pressing for answers to her previous questions.




"I must agree," Sanne added. "It will be a while before _Stormrider_ gets out of the yards, but if my friends in Stormhome are telling me the truth, I'm rather high on the list of potential captains for her."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The money, the time ya want us t' search?" Morika insists, pressing for answers to her previous questions.




"The time commitment may be as short as 3 weeks, or as long as 2 months, depending on your skills in tracking down the giants and locating the bodies of the slaughtered.

As far as coin, upon successful completion of your task, House Tharashk is willing to recompense each of you with 5000 gold coins, or equivalent amount in Siberys Dragonshards."

OOC: 

Voadam has heard stories about the Lord Gorodan from Droaam.  The exiled Fire Giant arrived 24 years ago and established a small fiefdom, seizing control of a clan of ogres and their goblin slaves.  The giant is relatively uninterested in the political schemings of Khorvaire.  He answers to the Hags who are the Daughters of Sora Kell.

Know(Nobility) check (1d20+10=21)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sanne said:
			
		

> "Well, I'd take seven Lyrandar Windwright Captains over eight Tharashk journeymen, and I have to think the rest of you are at least as good as me.  Tharashk and Medani weren't taking just anyone for this job."





			
				Jaxel said:
			
		

> "And o'course they showed a razor keen sense of judgement by findin' the best Tracker and Killer of Giants known to Gnomekind and wavin' some prize under his Gnose.  Best to my recollection the only act o' stupidity I have seen is some windbag flappin his jaw while pretendin ta be a centerpiece at The King's feast-table.
> Last time I saw a face like that sittin' on a table it had an apple in its mouth!"



If either of the slights made against the halfork had any impact on him, there was no register of it on his face.  However, the fact that he does make a retort tells you that their responses mattered to him in at least some way.

"Apparently you both failed to grasp my statements beyond the obvious... which of course tells me you both are a little too high on your own merits, and that you do not understand larger tactical consequences."

Again, he does not direct his statements to the people with whom he is speaking, but rather again just says them straight out... as though making his point to the specific individual isn't as important to him as just making his voice heard.  To the more observant, perhaps he is vocalizing his thoughts in order to commune with the world at large?  The gods?  Those that might be listening in?  It is hard to tell.

"If a group of eight is slaughtered in a matter of seconds... it says that there is a numbers superiority involved, in addition to skill.  Which means regardless of how skilled a group of seven might be... whether it be seven Windwrights or seven so-called Gnomish giant-killers... those skills are meaningless if the giants outnumber them four, five, six to one.  To believe otherwise is foolishness.

You must 'spend money to make money' is the old proverb... and in this case... only by spending money on a numerically superior force will you hope to eventually make that money back by succeding in your endeavor.  To use another old proverb, there is no use in 'throwing good money after bad'... which is exactly what sending groups of seven or eight people at a time obviously is."

As he continues, he this time does something somewhat out of the ordinary of what you've seen thus far, by raising his left hand and actually pointing his finger at Bendis at the front of the room... even though he still keeps his eyes staring out straight into space.

"However, if this man has received visions from those that commune with the spirits that they have seen a group of seven go out and try to accomplish this... then I am satisfied.  Even if on the face of it the strategy is weak... I will in no way look askance at those who follow their god's will.  And if we are the strategy their seers have foreseen... then I will follow knowingly and willingly."

Yoggrith then lowers his arm, pushes his chair away from the table, and stands up to leave with the group.


----------



## Voadam

"*Hold a moment, agent of Lord Gorodan. Let us all be clear before we go into this together, this is a mission to gather information in a hostile land, not an invasion force to slaughter giants. Conflicts and combat may arise which require us to perform giantslaying, but stealth and investigation are called for as our primary strategies*."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Vortran escorts you to a launch portico off of the main Medani enclave.  A small skiff-like transport, powered by a bound air elemental awaits, tethered to a couple of mooring posts.

Vortan nods to the pilot, who then expertly pilots you to the Lyrander airdock.

As you climb out of the skiff and up onto the tarmac, the first thing you notice are various passengers hurrying back and forth, luggage and tickets in hand.

You are somewhat dazzled by the activity – several large airships are in the process of loading and unloading – passengers and cargo are everywhere.  Vortan directs you across the landing pad, towards a smaller airship.  As you approach, you can make out the name Precarious Retreat etched prominently on several gold inlaid tiles along the lines of the ship.

At the bottom of the gangway, another half-elf appears to be waiting for you.

“G’day mates, mi’ name is Dalwir of House Lyrander.  I will be your captain on this trip.  Hope you don’t mind the cramped quarters, but the Precarious Retreat is built for speed, and not for comfort – I’ll get you there quickly and safely, dontcha worry.”  

"Ah, I knew I was to be carryin' a fellow Lyrander, but I didta expect to see you, Sanne.  Nice to have ye aboard.  If'n you don't mind, I may call upon yer services and skills on the trip. 

“Now, be good lads and head up the gangway and the good quartermaster will see you to your rooms, so that you can stow yer gear.  We be leavin’ shortly.”

“This will be the last time ye feet touch the ground, so if ye be scared o’ flyin’, say goodbye to yer good friend.  I promise that once you’ve flown with me, you’ll never want to walk again.”

“Once we’re underway, I’ll be glad to talk to ye, but fer now, please allow the crew and I to do our jobs.”
He then heads off, inspecting the hull for any damages after the last trip, shouting orders to his crew.


[D]aa[/D]







The ship leaves port without any issues.  Once airborn, the ship hums along, and you get acquainted with the ship's layout.


[D]aa [/D]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Ah, I knew I was to be carryin' a fellow Lyrander, but I didta expect to see you, Sanne.  Nice to have ye aboard.  If'n you don't mind, I may call upon yer services and skills on the trip.




"Feel free; I don't want to get too out of practice. _Lyrandar's Pride_ was badly overdue for a refit when we finally put in for one, and while I think I'm getting _Stormrider_ once the yards are done with her, I'm between jobs right now. Besides, I don't think I'm wired to pass up a chance for adventure." Sanne said.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika sniffs audiably at the notion that she wouldn't want to walk again, but still looks very fascinated by the ship in general.  Mercenaries, even powerful ones, generally didn't get treatment like this, or transport of this type.  Smiling fiercely, she turned to the others.

"Get yer stuff stowed and then get back here.  I want to get the scent of all of you afore we touch down," she says bluntly.  It's not quite certain whether she means this literally or figuratively.


----------



## hero4hire

Jaxel snorted a bit at the idea he could not take on four giants by himself...Much less a team of _himself_ (ah it would be glorious!) against four-to-one odds. He grumbled as much all the way to the ship.

Despite being an old hand at travelling back and forth to Xen'Drik, Jaxel hated flying. The whole thing seemed unnatural and he preferred being low to the ground.
Sighing in resignstion he boarded and complied with the Captain's requests. Though the man's statements, joking or not, did little to ease his trepidation.



> "Get yer stuff stowed and then get back here. I want to get the scent of all of you afore we touch down,"  she says bluntly. It's not quite certain whether she means this literally or figuratively.




Jaxel cocked a bushy blonde eyebrow. "Just what exactly you plan on smellin' there Lady?"

OOC: Switched to a more readable color. Isida is your character Ram-like? Bull-like? Goat-like? Does she only have horns when she shifts?


----------



## pathfinderq1

Somewhere between the House enclave and the ship, the oddly-dressed halfling woman seemed to have vanished- at least from sight.  From time to time, she would chuckle or offer aterse observation, so she was still there, she just remained invisible.  Once they had piled aboard the ship, she stowed what little gear she had and made her way out onto the deck, looking the place over- she had never been on a real Lyrandar airship before...

"Never mind getting a scent, either," her soft voice intruded.  "If we're going to be running around in giant-land together, I think we're all going to want a good idea of what our specialties are.  We've got what, a few days to put together a solid team out of some probably skilled but unknown partners- and once we get into the wild we'll have little room for mistakes..."  She sounded curious and excited, but not worried.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Gettin' the scent is a bleeding expression ya loons!" she grumbles, and nods a little the halfling shadow-shape-voice-thingy.  "That's what I'm talking about.  I wanna know what some of ye are good for."

Once people have managed to get themselves settled, Morika can be found on the deck, enjoying the air with a faint relaxed expression.

"So, yer all a bunch of bloody geniuses, from what ye were all talking about.  Me, I'm a Reacher druid.  Fought in the war for fer piece of years, defending me and my patch of land from all comers, monsters and armies.  I'm a fair good fighter, gorebrute shifter if that means anything to ya.  Land's power runs strong in my family, and storms answer my call if I ask it.  Land empowers me, lends me and mine healing and strength, and I have eagle's eyes and fox's ears for seeing prey."  With that she falls silent, crouched low, nearly on all fours, and looks at the others expectantly.

OOC: Morika has ram's horns when she shifts, and has a vaguely ram/goat-like cast to her features, stubborn and thick-headed.


----------



## drothgery

After exchanging pleasantries with the captain and stowing her gear in a visiting officer's cabin, she went to join the others. But aboard an airship, she was at home. She'd spent the majority of her adult life on Lyrandar's airships, and most of her lfie before then trying to earn the right to be there.

"I'm Sanne Bacher d'Lyrandar, though I'm sure all of you guessed the last bit." The Khoravar woman said. Even if she wasn't dressed in the house uniform, her dragonmark showed clearly enough. As did her obvious familiarity with airships. "As to what I bring to the table for this expedition... well, the House hasn't seen it fit to grant me a command quite yet, so I don't bring my own airship, though if we happen need someone who is capable of commanding an elemental-powered vessel, I am. The air trade to Xen'drik has been where I've made my living -- other Khoravar can handle the safe runs from Sharn to Stormhome. I've more than a little skill in negotiation and speak the giant tongue -- which may be handy here. I know a little about working with arcane devices, though nowhere near enough to be called any kind of artificer. And, if the giants seem disinclined to talk, well, I am a more than fair hand with a blade as well, at least if there's room to do more than stand around and hack away at each other.

"Does that answer your curiousity?"


----------



## Rhun

The elven archer stows his gear, making sure all is secure, and then returns to deck for the group's "meet and greet." 

After hearing the other's introductions, he takes his turn. "I am Aeranduil Warraven, of the elves of Cirhiliar in the Towering Wood. I am considered one of the finest archers among my people, and I've spent many years hunting giants. You can be assured that I know how to handle their kind. I too speak their language, but have found that the only diplomacy that works well with them is that of the blade. Or the arrow, as the case may be. I am also adept at stealth, and can serve as an able scout should the need arise."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"i think scouting will come into it, hopefully far more than straight-up fighting will," the halfling's voice opined.  "Giants are pretty tough, and even with careful exploration we'll probably have enough killing to satisfy the most bloodthirsty folk- there's no sense going out of our way to look for battles we don't need to fight."  There is a soft rustle of moving air, and the source of the voice moves with it, though only the keenest ears can trace the passage of footsteps even at this close a range.  "I'm Ipshivi, called the spider by some, and I'm a scout by trade- I'd have to say I'm pretty good at it.  I've some understanding of arcane magics as well, though mostly things that add to my skills at moving unnoticed."


----------



## Voadam

The silver-haired bear of a man in black robes gives a salutory nod of his head and says "*Greetings and well-met. I am called Voadam the Green Wizard of Althora. Of late I have hunted demons, cultists, and undead, though I have had experience killing a cloud giant atop a sky castle. Nasty work that was that would not have gone well if I had been alone and not had my since-deceased svirfneblin warrior companion by my side at the time. I plan to prepare magics of investigation, stealth, and for the event we enter into direct combat, terrain control to keep the giant's at bay so we may focus our attentions on single combatants at a time*." He draws a wand from his green sash "*I also bear magics to allow entry to locked or warded chambers, a tool I found useful in past endeavors.*"

He turns to the Half-Elf "*Bacher, If you would be agreeable I would like to talk with you about the magics of the airship later. I would have thought that elemental bindings for sky ships would use air elementals but the ring of fire suggests otherwise and I would be interested in hearing the specifics.*"

"*But to return to the topic of our gathering, it appears that someone in Xendrik has united giants into mixed raiding parties, provided magical support, and now desires dragonshards. Most hostile giants we encounter I would expect to be nonmagical warriors, but there will be some opponents who require magical countermeasures, depending on their skill in the arts*."


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:
			
		

> He turns to the Half-Elf "*Bacher, If you would be agreeable I would like to talk with you about the magics of the airship later. I would have thought that elemental bindings for sky ships would use air elementals but the ring of fire suggests otherwise and I would be interested in hearing the specifics.*"




"Sanne, please." She said. "I'm afraid I can explain little. There are those who say they can explain the hows and whys of Dragonmarks, but I am not among them; manifesting mine let me persue my dream -- only one with the Mark of Storm can become a Windwright Captain -- but I learned to use its power, not the theory behind them."


----------



## hero4hire

"Alright then..."  The Gnome said, obviously uncomfortable with the _Getting to Know You_ session, but seeing the wisdom in knowing what eachother can do. "Ah'ma guessin' its my turn. Jaxel Wyldwanderer, most times I work as a courier or a guide. When something or someone needs to be gettin' somewhere dangerous I am the Gnome ta call. My spesh-ee-all-it-tee..." he pauses as his tongue trips over the word. "Wayfindin' in the Giant Lands. That means I can scrap, track and cuss with the best o' them. I especially likes a good scrap with the Bigguns!" he puncuates his statement with a devilish grin and clashing his paired tortoise blades together.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika grins a bit at the gnome's obvious enthusiasm and lack of airs.  At the others, she listens... or at least seems to.  For most of the other explanations she seems to be staring off into space.

"You can call me Morika.  My clan's the Kevsecks."  Said out loud, her clan name could draw a snicker out of the those who appreciate a simple joke, but guessing from Morika's combat-ready stance and heavy muscles, such a laugh might be one's last conscious act for a while.

"So it seems we got more sneakers than bruisers.  That'll do, giants be a heavy bunch of hitters.  I fought hill giants a few times, and a stone giant once, strong suckers.  Us sneakery types be going up to see what trouble lies ahead, and then letting you mages and archers," she waves at Voadam and Aeranduil, "plug 'em full of holes when the time gets right.  I doubt we're gonna be talking to slaughting giants though missy.  If they be killing dragonmarked, you might be more target than most.  Giants only respect strength!"  Morika thumps her thigh with her fist at that.  It might be that Morika only respects strength too, from that gesture.


----------



## DEFCON 1

The halfork stood on deck staring out over the side to the waters below.  He wore a simple dark gray tunic with the silhouette of a shadow dragon upon it.  He stood ramrod still, his muscles bulging as he gripped the railing of the ship with both hands.  As the introductions began and continued on behind him, he seemingly paid it no heed... at least until all the other seven members had finished their introductions.  After a lull in the conversation, his voice is heard despite him not turning his head.

"I am Yoggrith M'groth... from the town of Ashland in the kingdom of Droaam.  I am but a finger on the hand of The Shadow... but I serve my god willingly, ably, and purposefully.  His body is my body... his power, my power... and I give and take life with the touch of my hand in his name.  My fire giant Lord, Gorodan Ashlord, requested I accompany you to keep you all alive while we determine the problems that plague House Tharashk to the south.

If any of you have a problem receiving the aid of The Shadow, please let me know.  I do not wish to waste the gifts granted to me on those who would not appreciate them.  But for those of you who do not restrict yourselves to seeing the world in purely black and white... and are ameniable to the shades of gray that shadow all of us... I will use the blessings of my god to see that you accomplish your goals."

He then falls silent again.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Day 1 – 20 Zarantyr:*

The Precarious Retreat heads out of Sharn to the south, picking up altitude, before finally levelling out around 1000 feet.  It has been only a couple of hours since you first arrived at House Medani, but it seems much longer.

Once you’ve cleared the outskirts of Sharn, the clouds begin to break up, and a cool winter sun rises high overhead.

The ship moves gracefully and swift through the clear skies, all of your gear stowed below in the common area, except for Sanne, who has occupied the guest cabin located next to Dalwir’s cabin below.  On the horizon, you can see the Hilt, with the great ocean not too far beyond it.

You have noticed Dalwir giving orders to the crew of eight and piloting the ship out of Sharn, but he has now given up the helm to his second in command, a half-elf woman, of no more than 35 years.  A more casual examination of him shows that he carries a rapier at his hip, along with a lute strung over his back, and there is no hiding his dragonmark – it has grown to such size that it is the largest you’ve ever seen, with corners poking out of sleeves and collars.   He walks down from the stern platform of the ship, and approaches your group.  

“Welcome aboard, mates’, ‘tis a fine time as any to be headed out over the great sea.  I should have ye’ at Stormreach in about 3 days time.  Thar be reports of a storm somewhere to the northwest o’ Stormreach, so we’ll be givin’ it a wide berth.”

“We don’t live fancy on the Precarious, but we do live well...”

“Feel free to wander the ship, hopefully this will be more like a pleasure cruise.”

“We’re well stocked with rum and ale belowdecks, and Francis is our on-board chef, one of the best in the House.”

The rest of the day passes uneventfully.  The ground below has given way to the waves of the sea.  After a hearty evening meal, the evening entertainment comprises of several of the crew playing various instruments and telling tales.  The stories and music interweave together to such a degree, that it almost feels as though you are part of the story.  

You sleep peacefully through the night.

*Day 2 – 21 Zarantyr:*

Morning breaks, and the smell of baked biscuits and fresh gravy rouse you from your slumber.  You make your way to the source of the aroma and have your fill.  You spend a fair amount of time above decks, peering overboard at the endless sea below you, noticing on occasion a group of whales here and there.  

Around midday, the winds have risen to around gale force, and appear to be steadily increasing.  

Dalwir exclaims,”Damn, I thought we’d miss it.  ‘Tis too big to go ‘round, so we’ll need to go through.”   

The captain appears to begin the casting of a spell, and you notice the tips of his dragonmark being to glow.  He completes his task in about 10 minutes time, and over the next ten minutes, you notice that the winds begin to taper off, the clouds part, and you are now surrounded by calm, sunny skies, though you can still see the storm surrounding you in all directions on the horizon.

The rest of the day passes uneventfully.

After another amazing meal and evening of entertainment, you retire to your bunk and fall quickly asleep.

You are awoken to a clanging sound and shouts of * “ALL HANDS ON DECK!  ALL HANDS ON DECK!”*   When you eyes open, you notice that it is the middle of the night and the rest of the crew is hastily grabbing weeapons and heading up the stairs.  You hear a loud thump come from directly above your bunks, where you remember the deck-mounted ballista was.

OOC: I need initiative and actions for all of you.  You have awoken from sleep, so you are unarmored and weaponless, in your bunks below decks.


----------



## drothgery

Hearing the shouts, Sanne grabs her combat gear and shuffles out the door, putting things on as she runs from her guest cabin to the source of the shouts.

"What's attacking us?" She asks the first crewman she sees.

Initiative (1d20+4=14) 

OOC: What's safe to assume we 'slept in'? A lot of Sanne's magic items are protective light clothing or jewelery.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven, elf archer*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: What's safe to assume we 'slept in'? A lot of Sanne's magic items are protective light clothing or jewelery.




OOC: And how does this affect Aeranduil, since elves trance for four hours instead of sleep? (I think; Eberron could be different). 


Aeranduil springs to his feet at the call to arms, grabbing for his bow, buckler and quiver of arrows. Thusly armed, he quickly moves to join the defenders above deck and find out what it going on.

Initiative +6

Aeranduil's items worn during trance:
- Clothing, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Ring of Protection +1, Boots of Striding & Springing, Cloak of Resistance +1
- If (as everyone notes) there is no penalty for sleeping in Mithril Shirt, I see no reason why Aeranduil wouldn't trance in it as well.

He will gather his bow, quiver of endless arrows, and buckler.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The only crewmember Sanne sees before he sprints up the stairs has no idea what is attacking the ship.


[D]--[/D]



I will need a list from each of you of:

1) What you wear while sleeping/trancing (i.e. that you never take off)
2) What items you are gathering before heading topside. (this will dictate how long it will take 

I'm fairly lenient when it comes to what you sleep in, but armor/shields/weapons can't be slept/tranced(?) in/with.

I'll post the tactical map later today.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm fairly lenient when it comes to what you sleep in, but armor/shields/weapons can't be slept/tranced(?) in/with.




There's no mechanical penalty for sleeping in light armor; Sanne wears a mithral shirt for armor, which is light enough to wear under normal clothes.


----------



## Voadam

"*Ymir's cloven skull!*" Voadam is a bit foggy upon waking and curses by the gods of his homeworld. Old habits die hard and dressed only in his undergarment he reaches for a spear that is not there. Upon realizing where he is Voadam curses again "*Ymir's rotting carcass.*" and reaches for his magical backpack that carries all his current gear. Drawing his green sash with the spell component pouch he quickly wraps it around his waist and draws forth a piece of cured leather. The silver-haired wizard incants the verbal components to conjure a spirit suit of armor for himself then heads barefoot topside, ears straining to catch details, the backpack in one hand.


ooc

Initiative 5 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1369411

grab backpack, get sash with spell component pouch ready, cast mage armor then head up.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi rarely seemed to sleep, and unlike most halflings she pretty much ignored the meals that they were presented.  Instead, it seemed as if she spend most of her time exploring the ship or lounging in her small hammock, reading whatever books happened to be lying around (or otherwise available).  At least, that seemed to be the way of things, for she was rarely visible, and only occasionally did she chuckle or make obvious sounds to signal her presence.  At the sounds of alarm, it was easy enough to determine her location- one need only listen for the muttered cursing.  Like the others, though, she was a seasoned adventurer, and despite her irritation she was quick enough to react.

OOC: Ipshivi likewise sleeps in her armor (mithril shirt)- when she sleeps at all.  She usually takes her two hours a night either at sunset or just before sunrise.  Most of her invocations last 24 hours and are reset at dawn- Entropic warding, see the unseen, and spiderwalk would all be running, though needing recasting at dawn.  For the sake of convenience, her order of action is: 1. Invoke Walk Unseen, 2.grab Haversack, 3. Head for the deck to see what is going on- she can make an active Spot and Listen check each round as a free action instead it taking a move action as normal.  Initiative roll (at +8= 17, roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1369430 )

Rings, vest, gloves and mundane clothing (darkweave explorer's outfit) would basically be worn all the time- if she actually (for some reason) doesn't have her armor on (as it would normally be under at least one layer of clothing) she will do without; same for boots.  Rod, bracers, thieves tools would all be in the haversack- she'll leave the rapier for now and rely on the dagger worn with her gear.


----------



## drothgery

Well, Sanne's gear breaks down as...

not worn/carried (will be grabbed immediately, before leaving her room; she will take the move action to put on her buckler)
- rapier, +1 shock
- buckler +1

mundane stuff grabbed
- infusion component pouch

definitely worn/carried at all times
- normal clothing
- ring of protection +1
- amulet of natural armor +1
- gloves of dexterity +2
- vest of resistance +1

worn/carried if allowed (but would not take time to put on)
- counterstrike bracers (she can use action points for ripostes if she needs to)
- mithral chain shirt +2 (5 rounds to don armor is too much time)


----------



## s@squ@tch

@drothgery: It's your call if you think Sanne would sleep in her armor/wear the bracers.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @drothgery: It's your call if you think Sanne would sleep in her armor/wear the bracers.




Hmm... she certainly would 'in the field' (i.e. in a wilderness/dungeon area); she probably wouldn't anywhere she thought was safe. So the question becomes how common are attacks on Lyrandar airships on this run?


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:
			
		

> Hmm... she certainly would 'in the field' (i.e. in a wilderness/dungeon area); she probably wouldn't anywhere she thought was safe. So the question becomes how common are attacks on Lyrandar airships on this run?




The Sharn office of the Khorvarian Bureau of Investigations has refused my Freedom of Information request on the criminal statistics on the Sharn to Stormreach run.  I have filed an appeal and will advise you when I hear something.

p.s. I'll have you know I've made the Kessel run in less than 6 parsecs.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The Sharn office of the Khorvarian Bureau of Investigations has refused my Freedom of Information request on the criminal statistics on the Sharn to Stormreach run.  I have filed an appeal and will advise you when I hear something.




Well, Sanne would know this sort of thing... however, based on the ship and crew apparently being armed, I'm going to go on the side of caution and say Sanne slept in her armor and bracers.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Deckhand said:
			
		

> *“ALL HANDS ON DECK! ALL HANDS ON DECK!”*



Yoggrith's eyes slowly open to the sounds of the shouting.  As all ammner of individual begin rustling and running about, preparing themselves for a fight above-deck, the halfork takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly.  He swings himself off of his hammock then looks down at the equipment he brought on board.  His full set of platemail is still wrapped up in cloth for easy conveyance and he does a quick calculation as to how long it would take him to dress.

The thought of him going above-deck and then getting knocked over the side into the water below while wearing what would amount to an anvil instantly nixxes that idea.  His amulet and ring are still on of course, and he then reaches down and grabs his boots and belt, which he quickly puts on.  He then grabs his shield, checks that his two wands are in their holsters on the back of it, then casts _Bear's Endurance_ and _Shield of Faith_ on himself, and _Spikes_ upon his quartstaff.

"I am ready." he says, then begins making his way upstairs.  As he reaches the top of the stairs, he also casts a quick spell of _Divine Favor_ on himself as well.

**********

OOC:  With the four spells active, he gains an additional +16 to hit points; +2 to AC (_Shield of Faith_ gives a +3 Deflection bonus to an 8th level character, but I already have +1 Deflection from the Ring Of Protection); +5 to hit (+2 for _Spikes_ and +3 for _Divine Favor_) and +11 to damage (+8 for _Spikes_ and +3 for _Divine Favor_).

However he loses -10 to AC for not wearing his full plate armor. 

Current information:

Initiative [9]
HP: 90
AC: 18
Spiked Quartstaff: +15/+10  to hit; 1d6+14 damage
Spells Remaining:  6/5/5/4/3


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The thought of him going above-deck and then getting knocked over the side into the water below while wearing what would amount to an anvil instantly nixxes that idea.




OOC: I think cruising altitudes for airships are generally high enough that it doesn't matter what you're wearing when you hit the water.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

With the howl of potential battle up above, Morika comes awake all at once.  Rolling out of bed, she slings her backpack over her shoulder, drawing her scimitar from it as she dashes from the room.  As she moves, her muscles thicken and bulge, and her head erupts in heavy ram's horns.  With a feral growl, she goes for the deck.

OOC: Morika will wear her _amulet of health_ while sleeping always.  Before she heads up, she's going to grab her _Heward's Handy Haversack_ and bust her scimitar out of it as she goes (which she can do while she's moving).  Other than that, she's not taking the time to armor up.  She'll shift as a free action.  And her initiative is 5.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 -- Belowdecks*

Initiative:

26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Grab Bow, buckler, quiver, move to E12 from F4 (40’ move)
21 – Jaxel (75/75) – Grab blade and shield, don gauntlets, move to B8.
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – Invoke Walk Unseen, Grab Haversack. move to E10
14 – Sanne (65/65) – Grab Buckler, Rapier, move to D17.
9 – Yoggrith (90/90) – Grab staff, boots, belt, cast Bear’s Endurance
5 – Morika (66/66) – Grab Haversack, then shift.  Move to C10
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Grab sash, spell component pouch, cast Mage Armor

The seasoned adventurers are roused from their bunks by shouting and commotion from above decks.  


"ALL HANDS ON DECK!"  

The call can still be heard echoing from above.  Various shouts are heard, it is obvious that * something * has attacked the ship.  The voices are somewhat muffled.

Various pieces of equipment are quickly assembled, spells are being cast, and bodies are heading towards the stairs.

[sblock=Ipshivi] You hear the rustling of strong winds -- did another storm appear? [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

After securing her buckler and infusion component pouch, Sanne runs to the deck with rapier in hand. Depending on what she sees as she moves through the ship, she may shout approriate orders at some of the crewmen.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 2 - Partial*

Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – Whirlwind form, 1 crew member inside
28 – Elemental #2 – Attacked Crewman #2, one critical hit, one regular hit  crewman down.
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Single move to top of stairs
23 – Dalwir – Attacks Elemental #3 with flaming rapier & dagger – HIT 9 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (9 damage – lightly wounded) – Attacks Lieutenant, 1 HIT
21 – Jaxel (75/75) – Double move to the top of stairs (C16)
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – Reached top of stairs, standard action available.
15 – Lieutenant --  Attack Elemental #3 with rapier - MISS
14 – Sanne (65/65) – Reached top of stairs with 20' of 2nd move action left
9 – Yoggrith (90/90) – Cast Divine Favor, Move to C11 (30' move)
5 – Morika (66/66) – Retrieve Scimitar, Move to top of stairs
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Double move to top of stairs
4 – Crew (8) -- #1 inside elemental #1, #2 dying, #3-8 reload crossbows and fire, 1 hit on Elemental #2 – 2 damage before DR, two hits on Elemental #3 – 8 damage before DR

[D]aa[/D]

Aerandiul reaches the top of the stairs with 15’ left on his move action.

Jaxel double moves and reaches the top of the stairs.

Ipshivi reaches the top of the stairs with no move left (standard action available).

Yoggrith casts Divine Favor, moves 30’ to C11.

Morika reaches top of stairs with no move left after drawing her scimitar from her Haversack.

Sanne reaches the top of the stairs with 20’ of her second move action left.

Voadam double moves and reaches top of the stairs with no move left.


Notes:  

Jaxel/Morika share the same square at the moment, as do Ipshivi and Sanne
The only way to the stern is through the middle room.

Yoggrith is still downstairs, will be topside next round after he casts Spikes on his staff.

Elemental #1 (F26) is in Whirlwind form 5' wide at base and 50' tall

This is about to get messy.

_Actions for round 2 please (for those of you with a partial action left) or round 3 (for those who do not), now that you've been thrown into the fray and see what you're dealing with._

[sblock=Voadam] You know for certain that these are air elementals. (due to his ranks in Knowledge (the planes) )[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Taking a glance to be sure the ship's bound elemental is unharmed before procceeding,
Sanne moves a bit further out beyond the stairway so others can come up more easily, then quickly puts together an infusion to empower her blade to better fight the elementals on the deck.

[sblock=OOC]
Sanne will move to G19 to finish out her previous action, then spend an action point to invoke the Weapon Augementation, Personal infusion as a full-round action rather than spending the normal one minute to do so, giving her rapier the Elemental Bane property (+2 to hit/dmg vs elementals, +2d6 dmg vs elementals) for the next 20 minutes.

Before she begins, though, she'll spare a glance for the ship's bound elemental, quickly checking to make sure it's unharmed.

Sanne's rapier (unaugmented, it's a _+1 shock rapier_) vs. elementals after augmentation -
+13/+8 to hit, 3d6+7+d6 electricity dmg (+1 str, +3 int, bane, shock), 18/x2 crit
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika sums up the situation in a glance, and dipping into her belt pouch, clutches the wing bone of a bat.  Uttering a few words in ancient Druidic, she gives herself wings to fly.  Insubstantial bat wings flutter at her back, and she charges forward to slash at the substance of the rogue elemental.

OOC:  Standard action from round 2, cast _master air_.  Round 3, charge and attack with scimitar.


----------



## Rhun

"Shael air val air vys," says Aeranduil quietly in elven at the sight of the elementals on deck. The elf continues moving to make room for the others behind, firing off a single arrow at the neaarest of the elementals.


Move to H19.
Attack +17 for 1d8+7+1d8 (_Ranged Precision_)

[sblock=Elven translation]
When it rains it pours.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Isida] I forgot to change the text in the round 2 post, you did not have a standard action left -- so your Master Air spell will be cast in round 3.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Drothgery]
Wouldn't the Weapon infusion only last for 10 minutes due to only having 1 level of Artificier?
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith continues along up the stairs while casting his _Spikes_ spell.

OOC:  s@squ@tch, any possibility of having a legend placed on the far left of the map that identifies the names of the characters along with their icons?  Because I don't remember pretty much any of them and would hate to have to keep flipping through the OOC thread having to find who had what.  Thanx!


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Drothgery: Wouldn't the Weapon infusion only last for 10 minutes due to only having 1 level of Artificer?




Sanne's caster level 2 due to a +1 from Windwright Captain (which does the normal spellcasting prestige class thing for artificers and arcane casters at odd levels).


----------



## Voadam

*Voadam 3*

"*Air Elementals!" * Voadam shouts to alert those below decks. To himself he murmurs, "Living elements normally have rudimentary minds that can be enchanted, a weakness of theirs. Too far apart for _confusion_ to affect both, _hideous laughter _ it is then." He draws forth a tiny tart from his pouch and hurls it at the nearest elemental seeking to occupy it with elvish distraction magic. He waves a feather at the creature as he incants the verbal component "_*An air elemental walks into a bar . . . * _" his other hand draws forth his magical boots.


standard action hideous laughter, DC 15 move action get out magical boots to don.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam] 


			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> " _*An air elemental walks into a bar . . . * _" his other hand draws forth his magical boots.
> 
> standard action hideous laughter, DC 15 move action get out magical boots to don.




I am sure you are aware, but just a reminder:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A creature whose type is different from the caster’s receives a +4 bonus on its saving throw, because humor doesn’t “translate” well.




[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3 - Partial*

Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – Whirlwind form, 4 crew member inside, moves ALL over the ship, engulfs Crew #1, #6-8
28 – Elemental #2 – Move to Y-Z-A/19-20-21, Attack Morika with slam – HIT for 9 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #1 with bow – HIT – 22 damage before DR
23 – Dalwir – Yells for helmsman to stop the ship, attacks Elemental #3 with flaming rapier twice – 1 HIT for 9 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 – Attacks Dalwir – 1 HIT for 14 damage
21 – Jaxel (75/75) – 
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) –
15 – Lieutenant --  Attacks Elemental #3, HIT – 5 damage before DR, 5’ step to E12
14 – Sanne (65/65) – 
9 – Yoggrith (90/90) – Cast _Spikes_ on staff, move to top of stairs
5 – Morika (57/66) – Cast _Master Air_, concentration check required.
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Cast _Hideous Laughter _ on Elemental #2, elemental makes save (rolled an 18   :\  )
4 – Crew (8) -- #1 inside elemental #1, #2 dying, #3-8 reload crossbows with flaming bolts and fire, 2 hits on Elemental #3 – 11 damage before DR

The scene on deck is a grisly sight, two huge fountains of wind stand on the foredeck, one at an imposing height of 32’ and the other transformed into a cyclone measuring 50’ high.

The whirlwind moves frenetically, mowing down the crew members one by one – where they were standing is vacant after the wind moves past.  One second, the cyclone is on the front bow, the next moment, it has races the length of the ship and engulfed.  The three heroes on the starboard side of the ship quickly take cover from the whirlwind and are spared the ill effects.  (Aeranduil, Ipshivi, and Sanne make reflex saving throw)

Once past the whirlwind, the elf mutters "Shael air val air vys," quietly in elven at the sight of the elementals on deck. The elf continues moving to make room for the others behind, firing off a single arrow at the remaining elemental on the foredeck -- the arrow strikes true.

Meanwhile the battle in the stern part of the ship rages, Dalwir, realizing that his dagger is having no effect on the creature, switches to attacking with his flaming rapier, hitting once.  He yells for the helmsman to stop the ship, and you can feel ship start to slow. (will take 5 rounds to come to a complete stop)

The elemental responds by lashing out a tendril of storm and creating a laceration across his shoulder.

To be continued....



OOC: 

@ everyone: I hope you don't mind me posting partial rounds - the combat is so large that when I get a chance, I want to make sure I get done as much as I can to prevent from being bogged down later.


@ Morika: due to being struck by Elemental #2 for 9 damage, a concentration check was required.  Do you want to use an action point (you get 2 1d6’s at lvl 8) to try and save your spell? (you’ll need to roll a 6 on one of them...)

Concentration Check : DC19 (1d20+9=13)


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The three heroes on the starboard side of the ship quickly take cover from the whirlwind and are spared the ill effects.  (Aeranduil, Ipshivi, and Sanne make reflex saving throw)




reflex save (1d20+10=29)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi took a moment to realize just what was going on- air elementals were a new foe, but right now didn't seem like the time to study them.  She moved quickly, hoping to avoid the worst of the gusting air- then dodged back down the steps into the shelter of the hull.

OOC: Reflex save (at +13= 16; roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1371879 ); I'll spend an action point on that terrible roll; adds 5= 21; (roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1371883 ).  After that, move back down towards the "quarters"- a straight-up fight in the constrained space of the deck is not her preferred arena.


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:
			
		

> reflex save (1d20+10=29)




@ Drothgery, Pathfinderq1, Rhun: Oops, my english language skills failed me -- I actually rolled Reflex saves for all of you, and the three of you made it.

@ Pathfinderq1 -- do you mean to go back downstairs, or move towards the cabin/room on the top deck?


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Drothgery, Pathfinderq1, Rhun: Oops, my english language skills failed me -- I actually rolled Reflex saves for all of you, and the three of you made it.
> 
> @ Pathfinderq1 -- do you mean to go back downstairs, or move towards the cabin/room on the top deck?




OOC: Ipshivi is headed back downstairs.  At this point she won't get into the fight unless she has no other choice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

OOC: Morika will burn the two action points.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC: Morika will burn the two action points.




OOC: You only need to use one -- at 8th level, AP rolls change to be the best of 2 1d6's per AP.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: @ everyone: I hope you don't mind me posting partial rounds - the combat is so large that when I get a chance, I want to make sure I get done as much as I can to prevent from being bogged down later.






OOC: No problem with this. As a fellow PBP DM, I often find it easier to post partial rounds as each person posts. Just let us know when the round is complete and when we should post our actions for the next round.


----------



## Voadam

"*Lothian's burning pyres*." Voadam curses the failed magic as he draws on his boots. Once upon his feet he activates their magic causing giant arctic owl wings to emerge powering him in flight.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Just because I didn't see it listed in the actions summary, and it doesn't look like anythng happened to prevent her from doing it, Sanne's still going to cast a Weapon Augmentation, Personal infusion this round to make her rapier Elemental Bane, using an action point to drop the casting time down to a reasonable full round (this is explicitly allowed in the action points section of the ECS).


----------



## hero4hire

Jaxel moves to the railing before the elemental hovering off in midair and clangs his blades together in an "X" formation in front of him.

OOC: Move to C20. Total Defense Action. Use Dodge Feat on Elemental closest to me.
AC should be 26, 28 vs Large or Bigger, 32 vs Elemental closest to me. I will use _Duck Underneath_ only if it wont send me plummeting to my doom.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3 - Complete*

Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – Whirlwind form, 4 crew member inside, moves ALL over the ship, engulfs Crew #1, #6-8
28 – Elemental #2 – Move to Y-Z-A/19-20-21, Attack Morika with slam – HIT for 9 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #1 with bow – HIT – 22 damage before DR
23 – Dalwir – Yells for Helmsman to stop the ship, attacks Elemental #3 with flaming rapier twice – 1 HIT for 9 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 – Attacks Dalwir – 1 HIT for 14 damage
21 – Jaxel (75/75) – Move to C20, total defense vs. Elemental #2
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – Retreats down the stairs
15 – Lieutenant --  Attacks Elemental #3, HIT – 5 damage before DR, 5’ step to E12
14 – Sanne (65/65) – Cast Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane on rapier, move to G19
9 – Yoggrith (90/90) – Cast Spikes on staff, move to top of stairs
5 – Morika (57/66) – Cast Master Air, concentration check passes with AP (AP rolls were 1, 6)
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Cast Hideous Laughter on Elemental #2, elemental makes save (rolled an 18  :\ ), draws forth boots
4 – Crew (8) -- #1 inside elemental #1, #2 dying, #3-8 reload crossbows with flaming bolts and fire, 2 hits on Elemental #3 – 11 damage before DR

The scene on deck is a grisly sight, two huge fountains of wind stand on the foredeck, one at an imposing height of 32’ and the other transformed into a cyclone measuring 50’ high.

The whirlwind moves frenetically, mowing down the crew members one by one – where they were standing is vacant after the wind moves past.  One second, the cyclone is on the front bow, the next moment, it has raced the length of the ship and engulfed half of the crew, and has run past several of the newcomers.

The three heroes on the starboard side of the ship quickly take cover from the whirlwind and are spared the ill effects.  (Aeranduil, Ipshivi, and Sanne all made their reflex saving throw). The other elemental forms a fist made of swirling winds and strikes out at the shifter druid, taking advantage of its long reach and catching her across the face, sending her reeling.

Once past the whirlwind, the elf mutters "Shael air val air vys," quietly in elven at the sight of the elementals on deck. The elf continues moving to make room for the others behind, firing off a single arrow at the remaining elemental on the foredeck.

Meanwhile the battle in the stern part of the ship rages, Dalwir, realizing that his dagger is having no effect on the creature, switches to attacking with his flaming rapier, hitting once.

The elemental responds by lashing out a tendril of storm and creating a laceration across his shoulder.

The small gnome moves up to the ships railing and defiantly crosses his clangs his blades together in an “X” formation, attempting to get the elementals attention.

Without notice, the small halfling retreats invisibly back down the stairs into the main cabin, believing that discretion is the better part of valor.

Back on the stern of the ship, the Lieutenant, a half-elf female named Osolda, furrows her brow as she sees half of the crew engulfed in the monstrous elemental – its coloration starting to take on red tinges from the blood of her men.  She retreats backwards cautiously from the towering elemental before her, after fruitlessly striking it with her rapier.

In true heroic fashion, the scion of Lyrander infuses her weapon with energies so that it is the bane of these creatures.  She strides cautiously out onto the foredeck and prepares to defend her houses ship against these horrendous beasts.

Entering the scene somewhat late, but well prepared, the half-orc strides up the last steps onto the deck, now brandishing an imposing looking quarterstaff.  His eyes beholding the elemental hovering off of the ship to his left.

Her concentration jarred by the blow from the elemental, Morika is able to regain focus and finish her spell, causing small batlike wings to sprout from her back, although they do not look strong or big enough to actually allow her to fly.

Right behind her, the tall otherworldly wizard shouts, *"Air Elementals!" *  To himself he murmurs, _*"Living elements normally have rudimentary minds that can be enchanted, a weakness of theirs. Too far apart for confusion to affect both, hideous laughter it is then." *_ He draws forth a tiny tart from his pouch and hurls it at the nearest elemental seeking to occupy it with elvish distraction magic. He waves a feather at the creature as he incants the verbal component *"An air elemental walks into a bar . . . " * his other hand draws forth his magical boots.  Momentarily, an unnaturally sounding chuckle emanates from the large column of wind before him, but it quickly dies out, the spell did not appear to take hold, causing the wizard to curse and vow to bone up on elemental humor the next chance he gets.

The remaining crew, who are not engulfed in the elemental reload their crossbows with flaming bolts and do their best to find a weak spot.  The helmsman begins to slow the ship.

[D]aa[/D]

Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor _ (8 rounds), _Spikes _ (8 hours), _Bear’s Endurance _ (79 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (200 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 5 rounds.
1 AP spent by Morika to maintain concentration on her spell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Gnashing her teeth, Morika dashes for the closest elemental, her scimitar bared to strike, knowing right now her enchanted blade might be better than her own horns.

OOC:  Charge and attack with scimitar.  Morika's _master air_ spell will be in affect for 14 rounds.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Isida]

OOC:  Charge and attack with scimitar.  Morika's _master air_ spell will be in affect for 14 rounds.

[/QUOTE]

By charge, you mean just to attack with the scimitar, and not with horns, right?

[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

OOC: [sblock]Ya, just with the scimitar for now.  She didn't have time to _magic fang_ herself and elementals are tough.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Sanne moves to close with the smaller of the two elementals still 'on' the ship, as it's the closest oppoent she can reach. She knew the elemental could not understand a word she said, but there was form to observe.

"Shall we dance?" The Lyrandar officer said, blade ready to respond to any attack.

[sblock=OOC]
I don't think she can reach any of the elementals in a single move, even by balancing or tumbling over anything, so she moves to H12. If/when the elemental attacks her, she'll expend a charge from her bracers to make an attack in response.

Sanne's rapier vs. elementals after augmentation -
+13 to hit, 3d6+7+d6 electricity dmg (+1 str, +3 int, +1 enhancement, bane, shock), 18/x2 crit
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven - Elven Archer*

Aeranduil continues to focus on the elemental carrying the crew members inside of it, hoping to distract it or wound it sufficiently to drop them. He moves toward the whirlwind, firing off another arrow as he does so.

Move as necessary to remain within 30' of Elemental #1.
Attack +17 for 1d8+7+1d8 (Ranged Precision)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 4 - Partial*

Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – Whirlwind form, 3 crew members + Lieutenant Isolda inside, ends in H4 
28 – Elemental #2 (Lightly Wounded) – Attack Jaxel twice, two hits, 1 CRIT (confirmed!) – 37 damage  
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Unable to remain within 30’ of Elemental #1 -- Attack Elemental #2 with bow – HIT – 17 damage before DR
23 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 2 hits for 21 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Moderately Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir – 1 hit for 15 damage, AoO on Sanne - MISS
21 – Jaxel (38/75) –
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Inside Elemental #1 – Attacks from within with rapier, MISS 
14 – Sanne (65/65) – Move to H12, provokes AoO from Elemental #3, uses charge from Bracers to counterstrike – HIT for 20 damage before DR 
9 – Yoggrith (90/90) – 
5 – Morika (57/66) – Move 5’ to B18 (cannot charge – only had 5’ between you and target) – Attack with Scimitar – HIT for 12 damage before DR
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Puts on boots, activates boots
4 – Crew (8) – Inside Elemental #1: Crew #1 - #8 except #3, who shoots flaming bolt at elemental #3 and misses.

The whirlwind completes its cleaning of the deck and has assembled most of the crew inside its form, which has quickly taken on a red hue.  All sorts of bodies can be seen being spun and tossed inside the foul creature – screams from those trapped inside can be heard.

The second elemental appears to have taken an interest in the small gnome in front of it, and lashes out with two fists of wind, both connecting solidly, with the second crushing several ribs, evoking a large gasp from the small humanoid. 

Aeranduil continues to focus on the elemental carrying the crew members inside of it, hoping to distract it or wound it sufficiently to drop them. But he sees it disappear out of sight near the back of the ship – too far away, even for his magically enhanced speed, so he takes aim at the one still in view and feels a small sense of satisfaction as his arrow strikes true once again.

Dalwir continues his attack on the elemental on the aft deck, but his mind goes out to his crew stuck inside the whirlwind.  His flaming rapier rises and falls twice, both connecting solidly with the wind creature.

The elemental slams Dalwir twice, but the Airship captain is able to duck one of the blows.

……to be continued....

[D]aa[/D]

Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor _ (7 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours), _Bear’s Endurance _ (78 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane _ (199 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air _ (13 rounds)
Voadam: _Fly_ (50 rounds) 
OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 5 rounds.  Current ship speed is 80’


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Wizard, _out of the way!_  It will arc between them!" Morika bellows, her hands raised to call forth the power of lightning to arc between the two elementals.  She'll wait until Voadom hopefully steps back, forward, up, down, just anywhere but in a direct line atwix the two elementals, fly back out of the elemental's reach, and then _arc lighting_ between them, shouting the words harshly in ancient Druidic.

OOC:  [sblock]Move to E20.  Cast _arc lightning_ between the two elementals, hopefully without catching any party or crew member atwix them.  SC pg. 15[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Initiative:
> 14 – Sanne (65/65) – Move to H12, provokes AoO from Elemental #3, uses charge from Bracers to counterstrike – HIT for 20 damage before DR




OOC: I forgot that the huge elemental would have reach; Sanne would probably have Tumbled through that last bit (and she can't fail a DC 15 tumble check) to avoid AoOs. Just as a reminder, energy damage (like the shock damage from her rapier, or the fire damage from others) should go through an elemental's normal DR/-.

"I don't suppose you speak the common tongue, and are eager to explain the plans of whoever summoned you? No? Perhaps I shall need to be more persuasive." Sanne says.

She closes with the elemental, flanking with the captain, and flashes her blade twice. 

OOC: If the elemental doesn't move, and it wouldn't put her on a straight line between the two elementals (Sanne being far too bright to ignore a warning like that from a spellcaster), then 5' step to G11, then full attack. If it does (but stays on the ship), she'll move to close again, tumbling to avoid AoOs.




			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 5 rounds.  Current ship speed is 80’




OOC: Why is this happening?


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 90/90 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 6/5/5/4/3*

Yoggrith hears the huge hands of the air elemental slam into the gnome as he comes up the stairs.  When he doesn't hear any pained reactions from Jaxel after getting hit, Yoggrith becomes impressed with the small one's strength and tenacity.  He shouts over the din at the now-injured gnome.  "Hold still, and let the Shadow restore your life."

[sblock=Yoggrith's Action - Round 4]If on Jaxel's turn (prior to Yoggrith's) he does not move more than 30' away, Yoggrith will take a move action to get over to the gnome, then cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ (3d8+8) on him.

If Jaxel does move out of range, Yoggrith will at least move in Jaxel's general direction in order to hopefully heal next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: Why is this happening?




*The captain gave orders to stop the ship. It is in the IC text.*


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> *The captain gave orders to stop the ship. It is in the IC text.*




OOC: I missed that; I was wondering if something was wrong with the ship, the captain, or the bound elemental -- which would force Sanne to stop fighting elementals and worry about keeping the ship in the air.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam flies towards the bow of the ship invoking a more powerful mind scrambling magic on the elemental in the stern engaged with Sanne and the Captain.

ooc move to C23 and cast confusion off to the right of the elemental in the stern so only it is caught in the burst. DC 19 will save.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 4 - Complete*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – Whirlwind form, 3 crew members + Lieutenant Isolda inside, ends in H4 
28 – Elemental #2 (Lightly Wounded) – Attack Jaxel twice, two hits, 1 CRIT (confirmed!) – 37 damage  
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Unable to remain within 30’ of Elemental #1 -- Attack Elemental #2 with bow – HIT – 17 damage before DR
23 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 2 hits for 21 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Moderately Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir – 1 hit for 15 damage, AoO on Sanne - MISS
21 – Jaxel (60/75) – Move to F20 – Tumble check succeeded.
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Inside Elemental #1 – Attacks from within with rapier, MISS 
14 – Sanne (65/65) – Move to H12, provokes AoO from Elemental #3, uses charge from Bracers to counterstrike – HIT for 20 damage before DR 
9 – Yoggrith (90/90) –  Move to F19 - Cast Cure Serious Wounds on Jaxel – heals 22 hp
5 – Morika (57/66) – Move 5’ to B18 (cannot charge – only had 5’ between you and target) – Attack with Scimitar – HIT for 12 damage before DR
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Puts on boots, activates boots
4 – Crew (8) – Inside Elemental #1: Crew #1 - #8 except #2, who is prone on the foredeck and #3, who shoots flaming bolt at elemental #3 and misses.



The whirlwind completes its cleaning of the deck and has assembled most of the crew inside its form, which has quickly taken on a red hue.  All sorts of bodies can be seen being spun and tossed inside the foul creature – screams from those trapped inside can be heard.

The second elemental appears to have taken an interest in the small gnome in front of it, and lashes out with two fists of wind, both connecting solidly, with the second crushing several ribs, evoking a large gasp from the small humanoid. 

Aeranduil continues to focus on the elemental carrying the crew members inside of it, hoping to distract it or wound it sufficiently to drop them. But he sees it disappear out of sight near the back of the ship – too far away, even for his magically enhanced speed, so he takes aim at the one still in view and feels a small sense of satisfaction as his arrow strikes true once again.

Dalwir continues his attack on the elemental on the aft deck, but his mind goes out to his crew stuck inside the whirlwind.  His flaming rapier rises and falls twice, both connecting solidly with the wind creature.

The elemental slams Dalwir twice, but the Airship captain is able to duck one of the blows.

Jaxel looks around the ship and quickly realizes he is on an airship – “I’d give me right leg fer some riggin’ ‘bout now”.  He tumbles backward with ease, removing himself from harms reach.

Meanwhile, belowdecks, Ipshivi listens as the battle rages above her.

Dalwir’s second in command futilely attacked the cyclone that is slowing crushing her to death, along with 7 of the crew.

Sanne moves to close with the smaller of the two elementals still 'on' the ship, as it's the closest opponent she can reach. She knew the elemental could not understand a word she said, but there was form to observe.

"Shall we dance?" The Lyrandar officer said as she appeared out of the central cabin on the topdeck.  The only response she received was an arm of whirling wind lashing out at her.  She instinctively ducked the blow and stabbed the tendril with her rapier as it sailed over her head, the bracers on her arm flashing with energy.

Yoggrith hears the huge hands of the air elemental slam into the gnome as he comes up the stairs. When he doesn't hear any pained reactions from Jaxel after getting hit, Yoggrith becomes impressed with the small one's strength and tenacity. He shouts over the din at the now-injured gnome. "Hold still, and let the Shadow restore your life."   A large amount of the bleeding from the gnome ceased.

Gnashing her teeth, Morika dashes for the closest elemental, her scimitar bared to strike, knowing right now her enchanted blade might be better than her own horns.  Her aim was true, and the scimitar struck a piece of the elemental.  

*"Lothian's burning pyres."* Voadam curses the failed magic as he draws on his boots. Once upon his feet he activates their magic causing giant arctic owl wings to emerge powering him in flight.



Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (7 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (78 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (199 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (7 rounds)
Voadam: _ Fly _(50 rounds)


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil mutters curses under his breath and launches a salvo of arrows at the nearest elemental.


_Rapid Shot_ + _Woodland Archery_ on Elemental #2.
Three arrows - Attack +15/+10/+15 for 1d8+7 each (if any arrow misses, each subsequent arrow receives a +4 to attack roll.


----------



## hero4hire

Jaxel acknowledges the healing he recieves with a nod and a grunt of affirmation.
He quickly looks from side to side, scanning his surroundings for anything that would help.
"What kinda ship aint got no flamin' rope?! Ahhh Screw it!"
He then grunts and runs at his opponent screaming a warcry. His stout legs churning he hurls himself under the Elemental!

Jump Check Natural 20 for a 21
Attack roll Natural 20 for a 36
Doubled Damage would be 18 points. 
It seems fortune favors the bold! Or the crazy. Lets see if I just fell to my death Or I get buffeted in the cyclone that is our enemy...
*Do you want me to reroll anything? Can I kep the nat. twenties?*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam flies towards the bow of the ship invoking a more powerful mind scrambling magic on the elemental in the stern engaged with Sanne and the Captain. If however someone needs flying rescue Voadam will move to do so.

ooc move to C23 and cast confusion off to the right of the elemental in the stern so only it is caught in the burst. DC 19 will save. If I need to rescue someone like a falling gnome though I will do so.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Sanne's next action still as per http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3891128&postcount=86


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 5 - Partial*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Moderately Wounded) Whirlwind form, 7 crew members + Lieutenant Isolda inside, ends in D4 
28 – Elemental #2  – Attack Jaxel – MISS w/ total defense action.  
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #2 w/ 3 arrows – 2 HITS for 25 damage before DR
23 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 1 hits for 9 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Moderately Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir once – HIT for 19 damage, Attacks Sanne CRIT (confirmed) for 22 damage
21 – Jaxel (60/75) – 
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Inside Elemental #1 – Attacks from within with rapier, HIT – 5 damage before DR
14 – Sanne (43/65) – 5’ step to H11, full attack on elemental #3, both MISS
9 – Yoggrith (90/90) –  
5 – Morika (57/66) – 
5 – Voadam (43/43) – 
4 – Crew (8) – Inside Elemental #1: Crew #1 - #8 except #2, who is prone on the foredeck.


Sitting on the back of the ship, the elemental gives out what appears to be some sort of chuckle or laugh, or some sound that would appear to signify that it is enjoying what it is doing.  It moves across the deck to engulf the last crewmember who is not currently twirling like a rag-doll inside the 50’ twister, which unfortunately, is successful.  The whirlwind has taken on a pinkish hue, and it is slowly becoming redder.

The second elemental, still intrigued by the gnome, hovers closer to the ship, while ignoring the flying shifter next to it, and forms a giant fist, swinging it down like huge sledge hammer upon the small, tortoise shelled creature.   The blow misses the gnome, but does end up cracking several planks on the deck of the ship.

Aeranduil mutters curses under his breath and launches a salvo of arrows at the nearest elemental, 2 appear to strike true, while one is deflected by the swirling winds.

Dalwir continues his attack on the elemental on the aft deck, but his mind goes out to his crew stuck inside the whirlwind.  His flaming rapier rises and falls twice, one connecting solidly with the wind creature, whereas the second hits nothing but empty space.

The elemental notices the newcomer to the stern, and sends one fist towards each of the scions of Lyrander.  Each is hit solidly, but the blow landed upon Sanne knocks the wind out of her.

Meanwhile, belowdecks, Ipshivi continues to listen as the battle rages above her.

Dalwir’s second in command futilely attacks the cyclone that is slowing crushing her to death, along with 7 of the crew.

"I don't suppose you speak the common tongue, and are eager to explain the plans of whoever summoned you? No? Perhaps I shall need to be more persuasive."  Sanne says.

She closes with the elemental, flanking with the captain, and flashes her blade twice – her crackling blade finds no purchase on the wind creature.


[D]aa[/D]



Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (6 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (77 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (198 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (6 rounds)
Voadam: _ Fly _(49 rounds) 

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 5 rounds.  Current ship speed is 60’


[D]aa[/D]

With the updated battlemap, some of the actions posted are no longer feasible, or additional options have presented themselves:

1) Jaxel was attacked and missed while using total defense, so the jump check is no longer needed.  You can use the rolls for whatever purpose you need this round.
2) Sanne was attacked and hit - possible riposte
3) Morika cannot use the Arc of Lightning, as the Elementals #2 and #3 are now too far apart -- the yellow path between them is > 45 ft (25ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
4) Voadam's path to C23 would expose him to AoO's and concentration check.  Also could target Elemental's #1 and #3 with confusion (keep in mind they are 30' tall for the targetting)


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 90/90 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 6/5/5/3/3*

Yoggrith doesn't see the half-elven scion of House Lyrander get whalloped by the elemental's fist... but the sound is unmistakable.  His eyes lost in thought over the edge of the ship and the gnome next to him whooping it up now that he is feeling better... Yoggrith begins making a pointed move to the other end of the ship towards Sanne.  "Your pain is The Shadow's pain.  The Shadow will take your pain from you, woman."

Round 4 OOC:  Double move action to I12


----------



## drothgery

"If I need to teach you this lesson a third time, I give you Lyrandar's word it will be even more pointed than first two." Sanne says. Her bracers flash as she ripostes the elemental's attack again.

OOC: Use the second charge of her bracers to counterattack. If she's attacked again in this encounter, she'll start using action points for Storm's Riposte (which do an additional 2d6 points of lightning or sonic damage -- she usually chooses sonic).


----------



## Voadam

Moves to H23

"*We need to save the crewmen if we can*!" He roars. Frustration at not having more appropriate magic at hand burns through the wizard. He wants to save lives.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Moves to H23
> 
> "*We need to save the crewmen if we can*!" He roars. Frustration at not having more appropriate magic at hand burns through the wizard. He wants to save lives.




And target the two elementals in the rear with the confusion, correct?

[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Snarling at being deprived of her targets for her more powerful spell, Morika powers away in the air and calls for the lightning above to answer her call.

OOC: [sblock]Move to A15 and cast _call lightning_[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Voadam]
> 
> 
> 
> And target the two elementals in the rear with the confusion, correct?
> 
> [/sblock]




Correct.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 5 - Complete*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Moderately Wounded) Whirlwind form, 7 crew members + Lieutenant Isolda inside, ends in D4 
28 – Elemental #2  – Attack Jaxel – MISS w/ total defense action.  
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #2 w/ 3 arrows – 2 HITS for 25 damage before DR
23 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 1 hits for 9 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Moderately Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir once – HIT for 19 damage, Attacks Sanne CRIT (confirmed) for 22 damage
21 – Jaxel (60/75) – Charge/Jump Elemental #2 – CRIT confirmed for 18 damage before DR
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Inside Elemental #1 – Attacks from within with rapier, HIT – 5 damage before DR
14 – Sanne (43/65) – 5’ step to H11, full attack on elemental #3, both MISS, counterstrike HIT for 16 before DR
9 – Yoggrith (84/90) –  Double move to I12, AoO from Elemental #3 – HIT for 6 damage
5 – Morika (45/66) – Move to A15, AoO from Elemental #2 – HIT for 12 damage, Concentration check PASS, Cast Call Lightning
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Fly to H23, Cast Confusion on Elementals #1 and #3 – both FAIL
4 – Crew (8) – Inside Elemental #1: Crew #1 - #8 except #2, who is prone on the foredeck.


Sitting on the back of the ship, the elemental gives out what appears to be some sort of chuckle or laugh, or some sound that would appear to signify that it is enjoying what it is doing.  It moves across the deck to engulf the last crewmember who is not currently twirling like a rag-doll inside the 50’ twister, which unfortunately, is successful.  The whirlwind has taken on a pinkish hue, and it is slowly becoming redder.

The second elemental, still intrigued by the gnome, hovers closer to the ship, while ignoring the flying shifter next to it, and forms a giant fist, swinging it down like huge sledge hammer upon the small, tortoise shelled creature.   The blow misses the gnome, but does end up cracking several planks on the deck of the ship.

Aeranduil mutters curses under his breath and launches a salvo of arrows at the nearest elemental, 2 appear to strike true, while one is deflected by the swirling winds.

Dalwir continues his attack on the elemental on the aft deck, but his mind goes out to his crew stuck inside the whirlwind.  His flaming rapier rises and falls twice, one connecting solidly with the wind creature, whereas the second hits nothing but empty space.

The elemental notices the newcomer to the stern, and sends one fist towards each of the scions of Lyrander.  Each is hit solidly, but the blow landed upon Sanne knocks the wind out of her.  The half-elf’s bracers flash again and she jabs with her rapier at the fist that just struck her, landing a blow that sending electricity crackling into the elemental.

Jaxel acknowledges the healing he recieves with a nod and a grunt of affirmation.
He quickly looks from side to side, scanning his surroundings for anything that would help.
"What kinda ship aint got no flamin' rope?! Ahhh Screw it!"
He then grunts and runs at his opponent screaming a warcry. His stout legs churning he hurls himself at the Elemental!  Hit blade bites into the creature, but he bounces off the windy body of the thing, falling to the deck.  He is able to regain his balance in time to keep himself on his feet. (Jump checked succeeded)

Meanwhile, belowdecks, Ipshivi listens as the battle rages above her while puttering about the cabin.  In the common area, she finds a copy of last months issue of the Sharn Enquirer, and becomes engrossed in an article about the nightlife surrounding one of the hot new pop-bards. _ “She dresses like a trollop,”_ She thinks to herself.

Dalwir’s second in command futilely attacks the cyclone that is slowing crushing her to death, along with 7 of the crew.

"I don't suppose you speak the common tongue, and are eager to explain the plans of whoever summoned you? No? Perhaps I shall need to be more persuasive." Sanne says.

She closes with the elemental, flanking with the captain, and flashes her blade twice – her crackling blade finds no purchase on the wind creature.

Yoggrith doesn't see the half-elven scion of House Lyrander get whalloped by the elemental's fist... but the sound is unmistakable. His eyes lost in thought over the edge of the ship and the gnome next to him whooping it up now that he is feeling better... Yoggrith begins hurrying through the central cabin to the other end of the ship towards Sanne. "Your pain is The Shadow's pain. The Shadow will take your pain from you, woman." 

As he bursts through the doorway onto the back of the ship, he is greeted by a small fist of air slamming down upon him.

Snarling at being deprived of her targets for her more powerful spell, Morika starts to power away in the air and is slammed by a tendril of air.  Bloodied and enraged, she calls for the lightning above to strike down her foes.  Crackling can be heard above the ship, and the smell of ozone permeates the area.

The wizards boots carry him aloft, to the roof of the central cabin, he then strides on air towards the bow of the ship. 

*"We need to save the crewmen if we can!" * He roars. Frustration at not having more appropriate magic at hand burns through the wizard. He wants to save lives.  He invokes a more powerful mind scrambling magic, targeting the two elementals in the rear of the ship, centering it high off the deck so that the scions of Lyrander would not be affected.  Immediately upon completion, the two elementals appear to reverse their rotation on portions of their forms -- and some incoherent babbling, not much louder than a whisper can be heard.  (Will saves both fail)

[D]aa[/D]


Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (6 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (77 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (198 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (6 rounds), _Call Lightning_ (80 rounds or 8 bolts)
Voadam: _ Fly _(49 rounds) 

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – _Confused_ (7 rounds)
Elemental #3 – _Confused _ (7 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 5 rounds.  Current ship speed is 60’


----------



## drothgery

"Well, creature, you cannot say that I failed to warn you." Sanne says, pressing her attack.

OOC: If the elemental stays where Sanne can full attack it (preferably maintaining her flanking position) with a 5' step or by staying in place, she'll do that; if she needs to move to attack (because the elemental moves before her turn), she will. She'll use an action point and Storm's Riposte to counter-attack in response to any attacks at her.

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm finding the partial round postings really confusing, because the same action ends up being listed again when you do the complete round post.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil - Round 6 actions*

The elven archer adjusts his position, and continues to quickly fire off arrow after arrow at the elemental threatening the gnome. Aeranduil couldn't tell if he arrows were doing any good, but he had little else of use against foes such as these.


5' step to F19, Rapid Shot + Woodland Archery on Elemental #2.
Three arrows - Attack +15/+10/+15 for 1d8+7 each (if any arrow misses, each subsequent arrow receives a +4 to attack roll.


----------



## DEFCON 1

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm finding the partial round postings really confusing, because the same action ends up being listed again when you do the complete round post.



OOC:  This is why I'm holding off posting my actions until after the first Partial Round gets posted with most of the early actions taken care of.  At least after I see what 2/3rds of the people in front of me do can I then make fairly accurate decsions on my action.


----------



## Voadam

"*I've confounded their elemental minds for the moment, act quickly though, they'll shake it off in a minute*." Voadam scans the action, knowing the chaotic effect of his spell and makes ready to move to rescue who he can depending on how the elementals act. His eye drawn to the plight of the second in command.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika cackles like a hyena at her lightning's success, and calls down further bolts to destroy the rogue creatures, vaguely hoping the crew won't be _too_ badly singed...

OOC: [sblock]More lightning bolts, concentrating on Elemental #2[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 6 - Partial*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Moderately Wounded) - Confused – Reforms into base shape, flees away from Voadam  (moves out of sight) – Crew dumped where elemental last was (D4)
28 – Elemental #2  – Attack Jaxel twice – one HIT for 13 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #2 w/ 3 arrows – 2 HITS for 27 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Moderately Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir once – MISS, Attacks Sanne HIT for 14 damage (Sanne uses 1 AP to riposte the attack) HIT for 34 damage
21 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 2 hits for 20 damage before DR
21 – Jaxel (47/75) –
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Sees the unmoving crew member, pours a potion down his throat (#1)
14 – Sanne (29/65) – Attack Elemental #3 – one HIT for 20 damage before DR
9 – Yoggrith (84/90) –  
5 – Morika (45/66) – Call Lightning on Elemental #2 for 21 damage
5 – Voadam (43/43) –
4 – Crew (8) –  Crew #1 - #8 except #2, who is prone on the foredeck, dropped on the aft deck - spread out and drink potions.


After a quick glance at the whirlwind on the back deck, one can tell that the mind affecting magic has taken hold of it.  The tornado is losing shape and cohesiveness, allowing the crew to flop out of it, unceremoniously, onto the deck below.  The elemental continues for a few moments in this roughshod shape, then immediately bolts off of the deck, the last known direction being that of directly away from the wizard on the bow.  

The second elemental, brings two more fists of air down onto the gnome, his is able to avoid the first, but the second cascades over his small form.

The elven archer adjusts his position, and continues to quickly fire off arrow after arrow at the elemental threatening the gnome. Aeranduil couldn't tell if he arrows were doing any good, but he had little else of use against foes such as these.  Two of the three arrows struck _something_, at least he thought so.

Breathing a small sigh of relief as he sees his crew deposited miraculously on the deck, safely, he stares a moment at the elemental in front of him, who is also looked somewhat off drift. (Delay Action until after elemental #3 goes)

Shaking off the mind magics for a moment, the elemental between the two Lyrander captains decides that anyone near deserves a good pounding, so it sends a giant fist of air at both, the captain ducking under the attack, but Sanne was a touch slow, and receives another blow to her chest as a penalty.  Her blade crackles with electrical energy, and she brings it down once more upon the appendage from the creature, striking the creature and sending vast amount of electricity into it. (AP used for Sanne’s riposte, HIT for 34 damage)

[Jaxels’ Action goes here]

Lieutenant Isolda, looking much worse for wear, quickly grabs a vial from her belt and pours the contents down the throat of one of her crew members, who was unmoving.  He gasps and chokes immediately after, but motion is restored to his body.

"Well, creature, you cannot say that I failed to warn you." Sanne says, pressing her attack, her first slash hitting the creature, while the second passes through without any effect.

[Yoggrith’s Action goes here]

The storm has been summoned -- Morika cackles like a hyena at her lightning's success, and calls down further bolts to destroy the rogue creatures, vaguely hoping the crew won't be too badly singed...  A robust bolt of lightning shoots out from the area where the whirlwind was, arcing through the air straight at the elemental on the foredeck, briefly lighting it up in the dark sky.

*"I've confounded their elemental minds for the moment, act quickly though, they'll shake it off in a minute."* Voadam scans the action, knowing the chaotic effect of his spell and makes ready to move to rescue who he can depending on how the elementals act. His eye drawn to the plight of the second in command.

*[Voadam’s Action goes here]*

The crew all quickly dash for cover from any other elementals and grasp vials at their belts.


Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (5 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (76 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (197 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (5 rounds), Call Lightning (70 rounds or 7 bolts)
Voadam: _ Fly _(48 rounds) 

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – Confused (6 rounds)
Elemental #3 – Confused (6 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 5 rounds.  Current ship speed is 40’


----------



## Voadam

Seeing the crewmen safe for the moment Voadam turns his attention to the nearest Elemental and fires off a twin blast of fiery magical pilum towards it. One flies wide but the other strikes true, pitting magical fire against elemental air.

natural 1 and 23 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1400451
Damage 17 fire http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1400452


----------



## hero4hire

"Ooof!!! Thats enough of that!!!" Jaxel said after getting tagged again. He stepped over to a better position and crossed his shell-blades before him again.

OOC: 5 foot step to c19 total defense action if it doesnt move I can probably pull off duck underneath in that direction.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil - Round 7 actions*

Heeding Voadam's words, the elven archer focuses his shots on the elemental not confounded by the wizard's spell.


Rapid Shot + Woodland Archery on Elemental #2.
Three arrows - Attack +15/+10/+15 for 1d8+7 each (if any arrow misses, each subsequent arrow receives a +4 to attack roll.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika laughs into the face of the whirlwinds and screams again into the sky, lightning playing along the clouds before spearing through the same elemental caught by her last attack.

OOC: [sblock]Calling another bolt on #2 please[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 84/90 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 6/5/5/3/3*

The khoravar's bravery at standing toe-to-toe with the whirlwind impresses the halfork.  Yoggrith stands right behind her and summons life energy to his palm, which he releases by reaching out and placing his hand upon her shoulder.  "Live.  In the name of my Lord... live and fight."

OOC: Cast Cure Critical Wounds on Sanne.


----------



## drothgery

"Thank you sir," Sanne says after the halfork heals her.

"Now, if you would assist the Captain and I in removing the presense of this creature, which is an affront to my House, I would appreciate it."

OOC: Healed, Sanne continues to press her attack. She'll full attack the elemental if she can, and maintain a flanking position if she can. If the elemental moves out of her range, she'll move back to attack it (tumbling to avoid AoOs). And if attacked, she'll use another Storm's Riposte.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 6 - Complete*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Moderately Wounded) - Confused – Reforms into base shape, flees away from Voadam  (moves out of sight) – Crew dumped where elemental last was (D4)
28 – Elemental #2  – Attack Jaxel twice – one HIT for 13 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #2 w/ 3 arrows – 2 HITS for 27 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Moderately Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir once – MISS, Attacks Sanne HIT for 14 damage (Sanne uses 1 AP to riposte the attack) HIT for 34 damage
21 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 2 hits for 20 damage before DR
21 – Jaxel (47/75) – 5’ step to C19, Total Defense
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Sees the unmoving crew member, pours a potion down his throat (#1)
14 – Sanne (56/65) – Attack Elemental #3 – one HIT for 20 damage before DR
9 – Yoggrith (84/90) –  Cast Cure Critical Wounds on Sanne – heals 27 hp
5 – Morika (45/66) – Call Lightning on Elemental #2 for 21 damage
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Cast Scorching Ray on Elemental #2 for 17 damage
4 – Crew (8) –  Crew #1 - #8 except #2, who is prone on the foredeck, dropped on the aft deck.


After a quick glance at the whirlwind on the back deck, one can tell that the mind affecting magic has taken hold of it.  The tornado is losing shape and cohesiveness, allowing the crew to flop out of it, unceremoniously, onto the deck below.  The elemental continues for a few moments in this roughshod shape, then immediately bolts off of the deck, the last known direction being that of directly away from the wizard on the bow.  

The second elemental, brings two more fists of air down onto the gnome, his is able to avoid the first, but the second cascades over his small form.

The elven archer adjusts his position, and continues to quickly fire off arrow after arrow at the elemental threatening the gnome. Aeranduil couldn't tell if he arrows were doing any good, but he had little else of use against foes such as these.  Two of the three arrows struck _something_, at least he thought so.

Breathing a small sigh of relief as he sees his crew deposited miraculously on the deck, safely, he stares a moment at the elemental in front of him, who is also looked somewhat off drift. (Delay Action until after elemental #3 goes)

Shaking off the mind magics for a moment, the elemental between the two Lyrander captains decides that anyone near deserves a good pounding, so it sends a giant fist of air at both, the captain ducking under the attack, but Sanne was a touch slow, and receives another blow to her chest as a penalty.  Her blade crackles with electrical energy, and she brings it down once more upon the appendage from the creature, striking the creature and sending vast amount of electricity into it. (AP used for Sanne’s riposte, HIT for 34 damage)

"Ooof!!! Thats enough of that!!!"  Jaxel said after getting tagged again. He stepped over to a better position and crossed his shell-blades before him again.

Lieutenant Isolda, looking much worse for wear, quickly grabs a vial from her belt and pours the contents down the throat of one of her crew members, who was unmoving.  He gasps and chokes immediately after, but motion is restored to his body.

Well, creature, you cannot say that I failed to warn you." Sanne says, pressing her attack, her first slash hitting the creature, while the second passes through without any effect.


The khoravar's bravery at standing toe-to-toe with the whirlwind impresses the halfork. Yoggrith stands right behind her and summons life energy to his palm, which he releases by reaching out and placing his hand upon her shoulder. "Live. In the name of my Lord... live and fight." (No AoO due to confusion – healed 27 hp)

The storm has been summoned -- Morika cackles like a hyena at her lightning's success, and calls down further bolts to destroy the rogue creatures, vaguely hoping the crew won't be too badly singed...  A robust bolt of lightning shoots out from the area where the whirlwind was, arcing through the air straight at the elemental on the foredeck, briefly lighting it up in the dark sky.

*"I've confounded their elemental minds for the moment, act quickly though, they'll shake it off in a minute."* Voadam scans the action, knowing the chaotic effect of his spell and makes ready to move to rescue who he can depending on how the elementals act. His eye drawn to the plight of the second in command.

Seeing the crewmen safe for the moment Voadam turns his attention to the nearest Elemental and fires off a twin blast of fiery magical pilum towards it. One flies wide but the other strikes true, pitting magical fire against elemental air.

The crew all quickly dash for cover from any other elementals and grasp vials at their belts.


Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (5 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (76 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (197 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (5 rounds), Call Lightning (79 rounds or 7 bolts)
Voadam: _ Fly _(48 rounds) 

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – _Confused _ (6 rounds)
Elemental #3 – _Confused_ (6 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 5 rounds.  Current ship speed is 40’
Red dot by Elemental denotes Confusion
I hope the partial round posting method was less confusing with the missing actions highlighted.  Let me know about any suggestions you might have.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 7 - Partial*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Lightly Wounded) - Confused – Reappears ~ 60’ off stern
28 – Elemental #2  – (Severely Wounded) - Attack Jaxel twice – one HIT for 18 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #2 w/ 3 arrows – 3 HITS for 35 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Severely Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir HIT for 13 damage, Attacks Sanne HIT for 8 damage (Sanne uses 1 AP to riposte the attack) MISS 
21 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 1 hit for 13 damage before DR
21 – Jaxel (29/75) – 
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Spots elemental #1, drinks potion
14 – Sanne (56/65) – Full Attack on Elemental #3 – two HITS for 51 damage before DR
9 – Yoggrith (84/90) –  
5 – Morika (45/66) – Call Lightning on Elemental #1 for 10 damage
5 – Voadam (43/43) –
4 – Crew (8) –  Crew #1 - #8 except #2, who is prone on the foredeck, running for the cabin/shelter.


Yoggrith and Sanne both spot the form of the huge elemental a small distance off of the stern of the ship.

The second elemental, brings two more fists of air down onto the gnome, his is able to avoid the first, but the second cascades over his small form cracking his freshly knit rips.

Heeding Voadam's words, the elven archer focuses his shots on the elemental not confounded by the wizard's spell.  All three arrows strike true, the elemental sputters once, then explodes into hundreds of unorganized torrents of wind.

Its brain scrambled, the elemental continues to lash out at its attackers, catching Dalwir and Sanne with slashing tendrils of air.  Sanne swings her crackling rapier once again in response, but loses her footing on some blowing flotsam on the deck, spoiling the attempt.
(AP used for Sanne’s riposte, MISS)

Dalwir lunges at the elemental twice and manages to connect once, further wounding the creature.

[Jaxel’s Action here]

Lieutenant Isolda, spotting the form of the elemental off the aft pulpit, screams,”ITS BACK!”  and grabs a vial from her belt and drinks it.  All her visible wounds disappear.

"Thank you sir," Sanne says after the halfork heals her.

"Now, if you would assist the Captain and I in removing the presense of this creature, which is an affront to my House, I would appreciate it.”

The elemental appears somewhat startled by the scream from the first-mate, and Sanne capitalizes on it, executing a quick spin and slashing twice with her glowing rapier, infusing the creature with an enormous amount of electricity, which breaks down the last vestige of will keeping the mass of air together – its form breaks down into several gusts of air, which scatter to the four winds.

[Yoggrith’s Action Here]

Hearing the scream from the back deck, Morika spots the dark form of the elemental.  She laughs into the face of the whirlwinds and screams again into the sky, lightning playing along the clouds before spearing through the elemental which has made its way back into view.  She grimaces slightly when she notices that the lightning stroke was not as powerful as before.

*[Voadam’s Action Here]*



Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (4 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (75 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (196 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (4 rounds), _Call Lightning_ (78 rounds or 6 bolts)
Voadam: _ Fly _(47 rounds) 

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – Confused (5 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 1 rounds.  Current ship speed is 20’
Elemental #1 is 60' off of the stern (roughly about G(-12))


----------



## Voadam

Voadam scowls at the elemental's reappearance and with a violent gesture flings four darts of pure magic to streak unerringly towards the elemental off the stern. Remembering a bit about elemental's and their element affinities, he glides back down to the ship deck for the moment.

ooc Magic missile 12 hp damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1408243


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 84/90 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 6/5/5/3/2*

"It's moved to the back, has it?  Interesting." Yoggrith murmurs amidst the chaos.  His eyes close momentarily to get a sense of whose life force is ebbing, then begins moving straight at that person.

OOC:  If Crewman #2 (listed as the one who is prone on deck) is actually hurt or unconscious, Yoggrith will move to him and cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on him.  If the crewman is actually okay but just prone because he fell down, Yoggrith will make a double move back to Jaxel (as he is the most hurt of the party).


----------



## drothgery

With no elementals on the ship where her rapier can reach them, Sanne assists the Captain in ordering the crew into position to fight off further attacks, and moves to the stern herself, preparing to attack the elemental if and when it passes over the airship again.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 7 - Complete*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Lightly Wounded) - Confused – Reappears ~ 60’ off stern
28 – Elemental #2  – (Severely Wounded) - Attack Jaxel twice – one HIT for 18 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Attack Elemental #2 w/ 3 arrows – 3 HITS for 35 damage before DR
21 – Elemental #3 (Severely Wounded) – Attacks Dalwir HIT for 13 damage, Attacks Sanne HIT for 8 damage (Sanne uses 1 AP to riposte the attack) MISS 
21 – Dalwir – Full attack on Elemental #3 with flaming rapier – 1 hits for 13 damage before DR
21 – Jaxel (29/75) – Move to F12
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  Spots elemental #1, drinks potion
14 – Sanne (56/65) – Full Attack on Elemental #3 – two HITS for 51 damage before DR
9 – Yoggrith (84/90) –  Move to F20, Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Crewman #2 – heals 21 damage
5 – Morika (45/66) – Call Lightning on Elemental #1 for 10 damage
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Cast Magic Missile on Elemental #1 for 12 damage
4 – Crew (8) –  Crew #1 - #8 except #2, who is prone, but now conscious, running for the cabin/shelter.


Yoggrith and Sanne both spot the form of the huge elemental a small distance off of the stern of the ship.

The second elemental, brings two more fists of air down onto the gnome, his is able to avoid the first, but the second cascades over his small form cracking his freshly knit rips.

Heeding Voadam's words, the elven archer focuses his shots on the elemental not confounded by the wizard's spell.  All three arrows strike true, the elemental sputters once, then explodes into hundreds of unorganized torrents of wind.

Its brain scrambled, the elemental continues to lash out at its attackers, catching Dalwir and Sanne with slashing tendrils of air.  Sanne swings her crackling rapier once again in response, but loses her footing on some blowing flotsam on the deck, spoiling the attempt.
(AP used for Sanne’s riposte, MISS)

Dalwir lunges at the elemental twice and manages to connect once, further wounding the creature.

Jaxel lets out a sigh as the elemental was destroyed in front of him,”Aye, I had ‘im finally where I wanted ‘im and now its gone….. Bullocks!”   He notices the others looking towards the aft and sees the returning form of the elemental.  

Lieutenant Isolda, spotting the form of the elemental off the aft pulpit, screams,”ITS BACK!”  and grabs a vial from her belt and drinks it.  All her visible wounds disappear.

"Thank you sir,"  Sanne says after the halfork heals her.

"Now, if you would assist the Captain and I in removing the presense of this creature, which is an affront to my House, I would appreciate it.”

The elemental appears somewhat startled by the scream from the first-mate, and Sanne capitalizes on it, executing a quick spin and slashing twice with her glowing rapier, infusing the creature with an enormous amount of electricity, which breaks down the last vestige of will keeping the mass of air together – its form breaks down into several gusts of air, which scatter to the four winds.

"It's moved to the back, has it? Interesting." Yoggrith murmurs amidst the chaos. His eyes close momentarily to get a sense of whose life force is ebbing, then begins moving straight at that person.  Through the Shadow's power, Yoggrith notices that the downed crewman is on death's door, and infuses his still form with the power of his diety.  The man chokes a few times, but his eyes open.

Hearing the scream from the back deck, Morika spots the dark form of the elemental.  She laughs into the face of the whirlwinds and screams again into the sky, lightning playing along the clouds before spearing through the elemental which has made its way back into view.  She grimaces slightly when she notices that the lightning stroke was not as powerful as before.

Voadam scowls at the elemental's reappearance and with a violent gesture flings four darts of pure magic to streak unerringly towards the elemental off the stern. Remembering a bit about elemental's and their element affinities, he glides back down to the ship deck for the moment.


Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (4 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (75 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (196 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (4 rounds), _Call Lightning_ (78 rounds or 6 bolts)
Voadam: _ Fly _(47 rounds) 

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – _Confused_ (5 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 1 rounds.  Current ship speed is 20’


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 8 - Complete*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Lightly Wounded) - Confused – Returns to the ship, moves to D/E/F – 2, attacks Lieutenant Isolda, HIT for 11 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Move to E12, Attack Elemental #1, 1 hit for 14 damage before DR
21 – Dalwir – Move to G3, Attack Elemental, HIT for 14 damage before DR
21 – Jaxel (29/75) – Double Move to G5 (wheel in the way at F5)
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  5’ step, uses wand on Dalwir
14 – Sanne (56/65) – Move to F6
9 – Yoggrith (84/90) –  Double Move to F8
5 – Morika (45/66) – Call Lightning on Elemental #1 for 14 damage before save
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Move to F15
4 – Crew (8) –  Crew #1 - #8 except #2, move towards the cabin, load and fire their flaming crossbows at the elemental, 4 hits for 35 damage before DR


The scrambled elemental makes its return to the ship, as it crashes over the stern.  It seeks out the closest living creature and slams it with a tendril of storm.

With unnatural speed, the elven archer bursts through the cabin and looses a pair of arrows at the creature, one of them finding its mark.

The captain yells out for the crew to form a firing line near the cabin, then closes on the elemental, striking the creature with his flaming rapier.

"Crazy tornados movin' all around." Jaxel grumped as he made his way closer to the enemy.

Sanne rushes to the captain's side, her rapier ready to riposte if the creature should get a clean attack at her.

"Shall we take down another one of these together, then, captain?" Sanne says. This was a Lyrandar airship she was fighting to defend; she would risk her life for one. For her own ship, she'd risk more than that.

As the crewman sputters back to life, the halfork immediately rises again and turns to face the other end of the ship. As he sees the elemental come back over the stern, he hustles forward himself to put him near the action. "Things are wrapping themselves up it appears. This is good. The Shadow falls across us to keep us safe."

Morika spins in mid-air and shrieks at the relentless elemental, hammering it with more lightning as it breaks over the stern.

The celestial touched wizard moves aft towards the stern and readies himself to swoop in should anyone need a flying rescue.


Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (3 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (74 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (195 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (3 rounds), _Call Lightning_ (77 rounds or 5 bolts)
Voadam: _ Fly _(46 rounds) 
Dalwir: _Cat’s Grace_ (30 rounds)

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – _Confused_ (4 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship will decrease speed 20’/round for the next 1 rounds.  Current ship speed is 20’


----------



## drothgery

Sanne rushes to the captain's side, her rapier ready to riposte if the creature should get a clean attack at her.

"Shall we take down another one of these together, then, captain?" Sanne says. This was a Lyrandar airship she was fighting to defend; she would risk her life for one. For her own ship, she'd risk more than that.

OOC: I don't think Sanne can charge the elemental, because there are other people in her way (you can move normally through a square occupied by an ally, but I don't think you can charge through one), so she'll take one move action to move to F6, and then another move action to Tumble to F3 (she can't fail a DC 15 tumble check). She'll use an AP to Storm's Riposte if attacked.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika spins in mid-air and shrieks at the relentless elemental, hammering it with more lightning as it breaks over the stern.

OOC:  Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## hero4hire

"Crazy tornados movin' all around." Jaxel grumped as he made his way closer to the enemy.

Double move to H5


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the crewman sputters back to life, the halfork immediately rises again and turns to face the other end of the ship.  As he sees the elemental come back over the stern, he hustles forward himself to put him near the action.  "Things are wrapping themselves up it appears.  This is good.  The Shadow falls across us to keep us safe."

OOC:  Double move to the group.  Intention is to try and reach Jaxel for eventually healing, so he'll get as close to him as he can.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil - Round 9 actions (if necessary)*

Aeranduil continues firing arrows at the elemental.


Rapid Shot + Woodland Archery on Elemental #2.
Three arrows - Attack +15/+10/+15 for 1d8+7 each (if any arrow misses, each subsequent arrow receives a +4 to attack roll.


----------



## Voadam

The celestial touched wizard moves aft towards the stern and readies himself to swoop in should anyone need a flying rescue.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]

Any specific spot in mind?



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> The celestial touched wizard moves aft towards the stern and readies himself to swoop in should anyone need a flying rescue.




[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

S@squ@tch[sblock]single move to H15[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 9 - Complete*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Moderately Wounded) - Confused – Hovers in place
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) – Move to E12, Attack Elemental #1, 2 hit for 20 damage before DR
21 – Dalwir – Full Attack on Elemental, 1 HIT for 9 damage before DR
21 – Jaxel (29/75) – Stands and stares
17 – Ipshivi (46/46) – (in main cabin)
15 – Lieutenant --  5’ step, drinks potion
14 – Sanne (56/65) – Attack Elemental twice, one hit - CRIT confirmed for 50 damage
9 – Yoggrith (84/90) –  Move to F6, cast Cure Critical Wounds on Jaxel for 27 hp healed.
5 – Morika (45/66) – Call Lightning on Elemental #1 for 14 damage before save
5 – Voadam (43/43) – Surveys the scene.
4 – Crew (8) –  Crew #1 - #8 except #2, reload and fire their flaming crossbows at the elemental, 1 hit for 5 damage before DR.  Crewman #2 moves inside the central cabin for shelter.


The elemental continues acting in a strange manner – it begins to babble something in an unknown language and remain silent – hovering slightly off of the deck.

With unending movement, the elven archer rains down another 3 arrows on the elemental, the first and last finding some purchase, while the second impales itself on the wheel of the ship, grazing both Yoggrith and Sanne with the fletching as it almost takes off an ear or two..  

Taking advantage of the brief respite from the elemental’s attacks, the captain brings his rapier up and down twice on the elemental.  “Let us send this monstrosity to the fires of Fernia!"

Jaxel takes a moment to survey the large airmass, trying to determine the best way to attack it without plummeting to the ocean below, unaware of the trail of blood he leaves behind him, or the pool that forms beneath him.

"One of your kind has fallen to my blade already today, creature. Shall we make it two?"  She quickly begins another attack routine, feinting quickly with her off arm then deftly plunging the crackling rapier into the wind creature, arcs of electricity engulf the elemental briefly before fading.  

The halfork watches the gnome giant-hunter continue his fighting ways, and the blood that drips from the numerous wounds Jaxel has acquired. Yogrrith slides up behind him and reaches out... letting his healing energy infuse the short warrior.

Morika continues to dance and call down strokes of lightning at the massive tower of air – the entire area begins to take on an ozone-like odor.

Voadam feels he is in a good position so his allies can capitalize if it charges him mindlessly so he stays put. To his companions Voadam shouts *"It might charge me, flee from me, stand confused, or stand and fight as the chaos I put in its mind bounces around moment to moment, be ready and it might expose itself tactically." * 

However Voadam keeps a close eye on the combat, ready to spring forth should a flying rescue be needed.



Spells in Effect:

Yoggrith: _Divine Favor_ (2 rounds), _Spikes_ (8 hours),  _Bear’s Endurance_ (73 rounds)
Sanne: _Weapon Infusion – Elemental Bane_ (194 rounds)
Morika: _Master Air_ (2 rounds), _Call Lightning_ (76 rounds or 4 bolts)
Voadam: _ Fly _(45 rounds) 
Dalwir: _Cat’s Grace_ (29 rounds)

Conditions:

Elemental #1 – _Confused_ (3 rounds)

OOC: 

Ship has stopped.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Shouldn't Sanne have been able to take two move actions (move to F6, tumble to F3) last turn? If I'm counting squares wrong or something, she'll tumble to F3 and attack this turn.


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 84/90 : AC 18 : Spells Remaining 6/5/5/3/2*

The halfork watches the gnome giant-hunter continue his fighting ways, and the blood that drips from the numerous wounds Jaxel has acquired.  Yogrrith slides up behind him and reaches out... letting his healing energy infuse the short warrior.  (Move action to wherever Jaxel stands / Cast _Cure Critical Wounds_ on him)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=drothgery]


			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: Shouldn't Sanne have been able to take two move actions (move to F6, tumble to F3) last turn? If I'm counting squares wrong or something, she'll tumble to F3 and attack this turn.




You are correct, I didn't see the tumble to F3 part, so will update the map.

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=DM]


			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> You are correct, I didn't see the tumble to F3 part, so will update the map.




Thanks.
[/sblock]

"One of your kind has fallen to my blade already today, creature. Shall we make it two?"

Facing yet another elemental, Sanne's blade flashes twice as she attempts to find her own opening to strike it. If it offered her another opening, she'd take that as well.

OOC: Full attack the elemental, again using an AP for Storm's Riposte if attacked.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam feels he is in a good position so his allies can capitalize if it charges him mindlessly so he stays put. To his companions Voadam shouts "*It might charge me, flee from me, stand confused, or stand and fight as the chaos I put in its mind bounces around moment to moment, be ready and it might expose itself tactically*." 

However Voadam keeps a close eye on the combat, ready to spring forth should a flying rescue be needed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika scorches the skies again with her lightning, determined to at least take one of these air-brained elementals down or at least out.  The last thing they needed was to be chased the entire journey!

OOC:  Fifth verse, same at the first, a little bit louder, and a whole lot worse!


----------



## Rhun

*Bump, just to keep from falling to like the 4th or 5th page. *


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Bump, just to keep from falling to like the 4th or 5th page. *




Rinse and repeat.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I will post an update tonight -- thanks for your patience!


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 10 - End of Combat*


Initiative:

30 – Elemental #1 – (Near Death) - Confused – Attacks Sanne twice, two hits for 20 damage
26 – Aeranduil (64/64) –Attack Elemental #1, 2 hit for 18 damage before DR

End of Combat



The babbling of the elemental abruptly ceases, it appears to scan its surroundings then savagely attacks Sanne, striking her twice and opening up several tears in her clothing and  lacerations along her torso.

Almost simultaneously, the elven archer has already launched the first arrow of his next volley, it impacts the creature mere moments after its attack, followed shortly by the second and third arrows.  The elemental wavers a moment, then silently dissipates into nothing.


Party Condition at end of combat:

Yoggrith: 84/90
Sanne: 36/65 
Morika: 45/66 
Jaxel: 56/75



[sblock= drothgery]
Used my DM's prerogative and didn't have you use an AP for the riposte, as it would have been complete overkill (thing had 4 hp left after your crit)      And you'll need those AP's soon enough.   
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock= drothgery]
> Used my DM's prerogative and didn't have you use an AP for the riposte, as it would have been complete overkill (thing had 4 hp left after your crit)      And you'll need those AP's soon enough.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM]
Quite. There's a reason why her 9th level build had Heroic Spirit; she burns through APs pretty quickly in combat.
[/sblock]

"I am not an expert on these things," Sanne says when the last of the elementals has been destroyed. "But these creatures are usually summoned, are they not? I've flown this route quite a few times, and attacks by elementals are not a regular occurance."

_And one should hope that little display erased any doubts they had of my competence. With a blade, anyway._


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]

Due to your insanely high Knowledge (The Planes) modifier, you happen to remember this passage from a text you perused in an old bookshop in Sharn:

_"The presence of free-roaming elementals is one of the mysteries of the Thunder Sea.  Some sages claim that the Xen'drik cataclysm spread manifest zones far beyond the continent, drawing water, air, and storm elementals from Lammania and Kythri.  Whatever the reason, the elementals are angry and aggressive when encountered in the region, and they are especially hostile towards any bound-elemental vessels."_

[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith looks around deck at the banged-up forms of many of the sailors and party members and he says in a quiet voice.  "Gather together and I will infuse your bodies with The Shadow's blessing.  I will use the power He has given me and pray that we face no other hardships tonight."

OOC:  Yoggrith will use whatever remaining spell power he has to heal people back to full.  Both party members and any sailors who need it.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil brushes a stray lock of copper colored hair out of his eyes, and peers around the ship. Seeing the threats vanquished, the elf lowers his bow. He moves to join his companions and find out what they have to say about the attack.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Voadam]
> 
> Due to your insanely high Knowledge (The Planes) modifier, you happen to remember this passage from a text you perused in an old bookshop in Sharn:
> 
> _"The presence of free-roaming elementals is one of the mysteries of the Thunder Sea.  Some sages claim that the Xen'drik cataclysm spread manifest zones far beyond the continent, drawing water, air, and storm elementals from Lammania and Kythri.  Whatever the reason, the elementals are angry and aggressive when encountered in the region, and they are especially hostile towards any bound-elemental vessels."_
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM]
Doesn't this kind of fall under something that an experienced airship officer would know?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

drothgery said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM]
> Quite. There's a reason why her 9th level build had Heroic Spirit; she burns through APs pretty quickly in combat.
> [/sblock]
> 
> "I am not an expert on these things," Sanne says when the last of the elementals has been destroyed. "But these creatures are usually summoned, are they not? I've flown this route quite a few times, and attacks by elementals are not a regular occurance."
> 
> _And one should hope that little display erased any doubts they had of my competence. With a blade, anyway._




Voadam lands on the deck and retracts the wings into his boots "*Elemental attacks are not a regular occurrence but I have read of them. At first I worried about the power of the summoner of these, but upon reflection I think they were uncontrolled elementals. Elementals are not native to the mortal plane and usually manifest here due to magics. Summoning takes a lot of power to bring a relatively small elemental under your command though. These were too big to have been summoned by normal magics. The presence of free-roaming elementals is one of the mysteries of the Thunder Sea. Some sages claim that the Xen'drik cataclysm spread manifest zones far beyond the continent, drawing water, air, and storm elementals from Lammania and Kythri. Whatever the reason for their presence, I have read that the elementals are angry and aggressive when encountered in the region, and they are especially hostile towards any bound-elemental vessels. This seems to comport with the nature and behaviour of the ones that attacked us. *"


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM]
> Doesn't this kind of fall under something that an experienced airship officer would know?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=drothgery]
I'd say that Dalwir and Sanne would be aware that there are an abnormal amount of unbound elementals in the Thunder Sea area that are naturally occuring, but unaware as of the origin or reasons why.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil raises an eyebrow at the wizard's words. "Indeed. We shall have to keep out eyes open for any more such surprises." Turning to survey the injured, the elf continues. "What of the butcher's bill?


----------



## pathfinderq1

As the sounds of combat faded, Ipshivi scampered out of her shelter belowdecks to see how the others had fared...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika drops back down on the deck as her wind-made wings flitter back to the ether from whence they came.

"Now _that_ was fun," she says savagely, and several more lightning bolts crackle in the air around the ship in echo of her emotions.  "Now which one of you lot is dying or dead?  Mother Morika's tough love will patch you back together," she calls out to the entire crew and party.

OOC: [sblock]Morika's just going to let fly her last few bolts just in the air, for a cool effect.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Satisfied with Voadam's answer regarding the attacks, and recalling that they had been known to happen time to time in her experience, Sanne barely waited long enough for Morika or Yoggrith to heal her before thanking them and aiding the captain with his crew. They had done well today.

If this were her ship, she would have a steward to handle repairing her House uniform from the damage it took in the battle. If a captain took care of things like that for herself, she would never have time to run the ship. But as it was, she would have to do it herself or beg use of the Captain's. At least she had a spare.


----------



## Voadam

Dressed only in his undergarments, a green sash with a spell component pouch hanging from it, and his magical boots, the silver bearded Voadam says "*We are secure for the present. I will retire now to attempt to recuperate the magical energies I have expended*." and heads back down to his hammock.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The crew lets out a loud cheer as the last elemental is destroyed.

Dalwir and Isolda both continue leading the cheers from the crew for a moment, then tell them to get the ship back in order and prepare to set sail once more.

After the ship has begun to pick up speed, he turns to your assembled group.

"You have my thanks -- without your assistance, I would have lost my entire crew. You have my sincere gratitude."

Turning to Sanne,"Your expertise with a blade is remarkable -- our house is blessed to have you in the skies."

"I had heard reports of a elemental sightings from other captains, but, to be honest, I've never seen those of such size before."

"Please, feel free to return to your bunks and get some well deserved rest, I pray that I do not need your services on the rest of the trip."

[D]aa[/D]

The rest of the night passes without any further activities.

Breakfast is prepared and everyone is found to be reaching for seconds.

The day passes, and then the next. You cannot remember when you have eaten this well, or enjoyed such fine weather.  Miles upon miles of flat ocean passes beneath you, with the crew occasionally shouting out -- "Sahuagin", as they spy a sentry on the wavetops below. Luckily, the airships are pretty much immune to whatever machinations the evil sea dwellers have.

The crews spirits rise as they anticipate reaching Stormreach once more -- the bustling nightlife sets their tongues a-wagging of possible hopes for further exploits.  Several tall tales are bantered back and forth between the various crew members about the last time they knocked back a few flagons at the tavern in town.

OOC: You're about 2 hours out of Stormreach. The time it close to midday.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil packs and gathers his gear, and then head's to the foredeck to survey what lies ahead.


----------



## pathfinderq1

As the others began to gather to watch the approach, Ipshivi spoke quietly- by now most of the group ought to have grown used to her soft voice issuing from the seemingly empty air.  "So, have any of you been here before, or have any contacts here?  Or do we just head over to the House enclave like they told us to?"


----------



## drothgery

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> As the others began to gather to watch the approach, Ipshivi spoke quietly- by now most of the group ought to have grown used to her soft voice issuing from the seemingly empty air.  "So, have any of you been here before, or have any contacts here?  Or do we just head over to the House enclave like they told us to?"




"I should think so. I've been here for trade and profit more than a few times before." Sanne says.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil shakes his head no at Ipshivi's question "I've never before laid mine eyes upon the jungles of Xendrik, nor visited the city of Stormreach. This is new ground to me."


----------



## DEFCON 1

The halfork shakes his head while looking off towards the horizon.  "I have not seen these shores either, although my Lord was born here.  I have heard his stories about this land many times in the past however."


----------



## Voadam

Dressed in his black robes the silver-haired wizard says "*I have not yet walked its streets, but from the crew's tales it sounds to be a lively port to berth in. What can you tell us of it Sanne, Yoggrith?"*


----------



## pathfinderq1

"It isn't so much a matter of what they can tell us about the city- after all, the giants aren't there.  It was more to see if we might be able to speak with somebody local, to see if we can see if there are any juicy rumors floating around.  I mean, if a couple of big expeditions got chewed up, somebody ought to be talking about it- and they might tell us some things our official sponsors might, well, forget to mention.  So maybe Sanne can talk to some of the folks she knows- or if anyone else has a gift for rumor-gathering...  I'd rather know as much as we can about what is out in that jungle."  Ipshivi's voice was quiet, measured, and calm- but there was an edge to it- she was starting to get excited, now that the dangerous part of the trip was about to get underway.


----------



## Voadam

"*In my experience sailors in taverns love to tell their tales. Bards as well. Barkeeps and innkeepers are frequently willing to pass on current news to travelers and listen to rumors of doings abroad as well. Stormreach does not have a closed in or distrustful reputation, I expect we can hear common rumors fairly easily with a quick shoreleave stop, though there is often sifting that must be done for useful kernels among the fanciful tales people tell*."


----------



## drothgery

"I'll see what I can do." Sanne said. "Most of my contacts -- and House Lyrandar's -- here concern what might be offered for trade. But it's not uncommon for a Windwright Captain to chase into the interior on a rumor of a rich ruin to find. Besides, for some reason I've found men in ports like talking to me." She smiled at that.

OOC: And, well, Sanne's the only one in the group who's invested a lot in social skills (well, bluff, diplomacy, and sense motive, anyway; she'd have gather info, too, but I ran out of skill points) and has the highest charisma score...


----------



## s@squ@tch

It's a ruin.

This is your first thought as Stormreach comes into view:  The city has been destroyed by some terrible disaster.  You see crumbling walls and squat, shattered towers.  then a moment later, you realize how far you still are from the city, and you notice the smaller structures clustered around those broken foundations.  These ruins must be the work of the giants, buildings that fell long before humans came to this land.

It might not be a ruin, but Stormreach is a ramshackle city.  As you draw closer, you see that the buildings are an astonishing assortment of architectural styles and materials.  Some of the inhabitants have constructed their homes using stone quarried from the ruins themselves; others are partially built from driftwood or the hulls of broken ships.  The Flamic architecture of Thrane stands next to a thatched hut that would seem more at home in the Shadow Marches.  The city is a tapestry, hinting at the diverse range of people that have settled here.

From what you can see, Stormreach is spread over a wide area, flowing down along a river valley.  Barges and passenger skiffs drift between the harbor and the depths of the city.  Vegetation-covered cliffs surround the valley with a curtain of lush green. 

As a boomtown devoted to extracting Xen'drik's riches, Stormreach will never be mistaken for a capital city or a paragon of architectural splendor.  The climate seems agreeable, though, and the place holds an air of ancient mystery.  You can see why so many choose to stay in Stormreach long after their expeditions have staggered out of Xen'drik's interior and returned to civilization.

[D]aa[/D]


"Aye lads, circle the town once, to give our passengers a good look at the only civilized town on Xen'drik."

The ship veers slightly to the west, while shedding some altitude and speed.    You fly over the city, drinking in the sights.  Several open markets, bazaars, and compounds are seen.  Continuing past the heart of the city, 

With Dalwir looking on, the helmsman slowly circles the landing pad once before setting the ship down upon solid ground once more.

"I cannot thank you enough," Dalwir says,"I don't know how we would have survived those elementals without you."

He nods to each one of you.

"Good luck -- and stay safe, I've heard all sorts of horrible stories of what goes on in the jungles..."

The landing pad area is nothing more than a clearing on the outskirts of town, with giant-sized cobblestones appearing here and there, with grass growing up between them.  From your view on the way in, the center of town  can't be more than a 15 minute walk.  

You all collect your gear from below, and disembark from the ship.  A half-orc is resting against a large stone block, along with two humans, about 10 yards from the ship, looking over the group as you make your way down the gangway.  They are all clad in maroon cloaks over studded leather, with the crest of Tharashk prominently etched and colored on the chest.

The half-orc approaches your group,"Welcome, I am Barrak, I was dispatched to find you and return you to our enclave.  Come."

With that he turns and signals to the two humans, who quickly fall in step.

[sblock= Ipshivi]
You see a human face peering at you from behind one of the giant stone blocks that litter the landing site.  Your eldritch sight determines that the individual is invisible to those without the gift.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika only grins slightly, with baring of teeth.  "I can get words out of people for ya, but I doubt they'd be in much condition to talk after.  Maybe I'll go talk someone more on my own level," she says with an odd hyena-like snicker.  "Like the snakes or something.  You talk to your fancy people, I'll go chat up the beasts."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's voice was little more than a whisper- directly mostly at Sanne, who seemed as close to a "leader" as the group had developed, but audible to any others close by.  "I don't suppose the invisible guy over behind those rocks is part of the welcoming committee.   Yes, just off to the (left) there, behind the large boulder with the flowering vines..."  With her mischief initiated, Ipshivi started moving in the direction she had mentioned.

OOC: One move action worth of talking, one worth of moving.


----------



## drothgery

"I am quite sure that is not standard practice." Sanne whispers back to Ipshivi. "Please keep an eye on him."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Is Ipshivi visible or invisible?


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: Ipshivi is invisible now- in fact, she pretty much stays invisible unless she has done something which would make her visible, like attacking (and even then, she will generally try to fade from sight as soon as she can re-invoke Walk Unseen).


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil's keen elven ears picked up Ipshivi's voice as she mentions the invisible man, but the well disciplined archer doesn't even cast a glance in that direction. He moves to follow after this "Barrak" fellow, but he remains ready to spring into action should his companion indicate that there is any danger.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
The man behind the block was ~ 60 ft away from the gangway of the airship. 

Without a sound, you walk closer to the man.  He looks to be in his middle twenties, with short cropped brown hair and several days worth of stubble.

He is dressed in studded leather, with a large green cloak around his shoulders, a morningstar swings from his belt.  

As you approach, you notice no change in the man's actions -- he is still intently studying the rest of the group as they walk after the half-orc.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

As soon as she saw the green of the man's cloak, Ipshivi realized who he probably was- hadn't their employers mentioned that the Emerald Claw was involved, after all.  And his focus made his intent plain- he was trying to get an idea of who was involved here, and what the new arrivals might mean.  That was no good, no good at all- they didn't want him to get back to his masters with any useful information.

Before her companions could get too far out of sight, Ipshivi decided to act.  She invoked the power of her arcane arts, channeled through her bracers- and as soon as she flickered into view, she was pointing and describing his location as exactly as she could.

OOC: Move to within 30 feet; invoke an eldritch blast, using Bracers of the Entangling Blast to hopefully snare the man long enough for someone to immobilize him further.  Attack roll is +12 ranged touch (+13 inside 30 feet), damage base 3d6, +1d6 potential sneak attack, +1 inside 30 feet; Bracers effect means half normal damage, but any target damaged is entangled for 1d3 rounds.  Next round- describe location, re-invoke Walk Unseen


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]

Surprise Round:

Before her companions could get too far out of sight, Ipshivi decided to act. She invoked the power of her arcane arts, channeled through her bracers- and as soon as she flickered into view, she was pointing and describing his location as exactly as she could. (Touch attack hit, 6 damage, target is _entangled_)

[/sblock]

Ipshivi materializes 50' behind the group and unleashes a torrent of eldritch energy, colored with flecks of green and brown, towards one of the large stone blocks.  A muffled exclamation of obscenities is heard from that general direction.  "Over there!  There is an invisible man over there by the stone block with the flowering vine!"

Round 1:

Calling upon her powers once again, Ipshivi fades from view.  Moments later, a large roiling cloud of mist appears near the stone block (40' diameter hemisphere) .

[sblock=Ipshivi]

As you get closer to the man (20' move -- now 10' ft away from him), you notice that his movements appear to be shrouded in shadow.  

The man struggles against the magic that binds him, closes his eyes and murmurs a few words. (Concentration Check Successful)  Instantly a roiling cloud of sickly lookly mist billows forth from him, which quickly envelopes the invisible halfling.  The vapors make you want to wretch and you feel sapped of strength.  (Fort save failed, you are _fatigued_)  

The man then turns and begins to fly in the opposite direction from you, appearing to be born aloft by shadow itself.  (5ft rise off the ground, turn 90 degrees  and move 5' away from you)  

You guess that he is about 70 feet from an outcropping of trees on the far side of the landing area. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam draws a dark ash wand from his sash and spins, his eye picking out a second anchor point from the stone quickly. He raises the wand and calls forth a command word "*Arachne."* as he channels the wand's magic.

A great web stretches from the stone area to engulf any hidden personage therein.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne runs in the direction that Ipshivi indicated, but lacking any ability to move faster than her legs can carry her short of piloting an airship, and being something of melee specialist in a fight, she has little confidence she'll be able to do much in this fight. A fact she has no intention of letting on.

"We need this person alive, if possible." Sanne says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"What, fun's getting started already?  Let me see what I can find to add to the pot," Morika says with a snarling grin.  Throwing her arms wide, the wind itself shifts into insubstantial feathery wings, which quickly bear her aloft.  Howling a battlecry, she flies towards beclouded area, calling up her _wild instincts_ to let her see anything hidden.

OOC: Morika casts _master air_ as a standard action, flies towards the cloud 30 ft. as a move, and casts _wild instincts_ as a swift action, bringing her Spot and Listen bonuses up to +23.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven - Elf Archer*

As the commotion breaks out, Aeranduil swiftly draws and knocks arrow, searching for a target.

*Assuming the target becomes visible, Aeranduil will try to put an arrow through his leg or such. I know called shots aren't normally allowed, but it seems like a reasonable thing to try. 

Initiative +6, Attack +16 (1d8+6+1d8)*


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith had been following behind Barrak at the same steady pace the Tharashk mercenary was... his eyes scouting out past the halfork and two humans to everything further in front.

When the halfling pops into view and all hell breaks loose, the Favored of the Shadow stops walking, and says gently to the three men in front of him "Please wait a moment.  We seem to have stopped."

He then stands rock still and listens as the sounds of battle break out behind him.

OOC:  Ready action to move to anyone in the party who sounds as though they've been injured, then cast appropriate healing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Initiative:

24 – Morika – Cast Master of Air, Wild Instincts, Move to H7
16 – Voadam – Cast Web, centered on F18
12 – Ipshivi – Fatigued/Invisible, move to C19, Eldritch Blast on Invisible Man hit for 13 damage
11 – Jaxel – Double move to K9
11 – Yoggrith - Ready action (move to anyone injured)
7 – Aeranduil – Ready action (attack visible opponent)
7 – Sanne – Run to L15



"What, fun's getting started already? Let me see what I can find to add to the pot,"  Morika says with a snarling grin. Throwing her arms wide, the wind itself shifts into insubstantial feathery wings, which quickly bear her aloft. Howling a battlecry, she flies towards beclouded area, calling up her wild instincts to let her see anything hidden.

Voadam draws a dark ash wand from his sash and spins, his eye picking out a second anchor point from the stone quickly. He raises the wand and calls forth a command word "Arachne." as he channels the wand's magic.  Sticky, gray webs materialize out of thin air, anchored between two large pieces of ancient stone.  (Ipshivi reflex save success – entangled)

Ipshivi drew a deep whistling breath- she felt as if she had been running for miles. She scampered quickly out of the fog and the webs, the silvery threads seeming to have no more hold on her than the mist did. "What, no one else can see the invisible? He is right there, floating away in the air just where the webs end!"  Between her fatigue and the unaccustomed shouting, her voice was as shrill and brittle as a bird's- and she punctuated it with another blast of arcane force.

[sblock=Ipshivi] Movement from F16 to C21 is > 20' move.  C19 is a 20' move and gets you out of the cloud. [/sblock]

Jaxel lets out a loud snort,”Aye, we be playin’ a game o’ hide and seek, I guess.”   The small gnome then hurries as fast as his short legs can carry him towards the web.

Yoggrith had been following behind Barrak at the same steady pace the Tharashk mercenary was... his eyes scouting out past the halfork and two humans to everything further in front.

When the halfling pops into view and all hell breaks loose, the Favored of the Shadow stops walking, and says gently to the three men in front of him "Please wait a moment. We seem to have stopped."

He then stands rock still and listens as the sounds of battle break out behind him.

Sanne runs in the direction that Ipshivi indicated, but lacking any ability to move faster than her legs can carry her short of piloting an airship, and being something of melee specialist in a fight, she has little confidence she'll be able to do much in this fight. A fact she has no intention of letting on.

"We need this person alive, if possible." Sanne says.


[D]aa[/D]

Map Key:

Black Border/Gray Fill:  Roiling Gray Cloud
Blue Border/Blue Fill: Web

Condition Summary:

Ipshivi:  Fatigued (-2 to dex/str, cannot run), Invisible.


[D]aa[/D]

[sblock=Ipshivi] You last saw the man heading from square G20 to G21, appearing to be gaining a small amount of altitude, before the webs obscured your vision of him.  He still appeared to be invisible to your senses. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi drew a deep whistling breath- she felt as if she had been running for miles.  She scampered quickly out of the fog and the webs, the silvery threads seeming to have no more hold on her than the mist did.   "What, no one else can see the invisible?  He is right there, floating away in the air just where the webs end!"  Between her fatigue and the unaccustomed shouting, her voice was as shrill and brittle as a bird's- and she punctuated it with another blast of arcane force.

OOC: Move diagonally to C 19 (with Spiderwalk, the webs won't slow her from her normal 20 foot move).  If she can still see her target, fire another eldritch blast (3d6 damage, +12 ranged touch; both +1 inside 30 feet).  She hates being visible, but if she is the only one who can see him, she attack as best she can.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam shouts out commandingly "*Surrender! I command spirits of the dead that sense the living and hunger for life force! Surrender or I will unleash my servant upon you!"* Voadam draws forth a square of fleece and invokes a spell. Above the webs a monstrously dark form  starts to rise silently out of the mists, a creature of darkness and shadow, a giant of a spirit that turns its head about searchingly as if scenting the air for the living. The black robed wizard declares "*By my word and honor I will not let it take your soul if you surrender to me. Make your decision quickly, it is a swift hunter when given its reign.*"









ooc cast silent image of a dreadwraith and concentrate upon it rising up and searching but restrained for the moment (which Voadam has personally fought in melee in the past).


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3, Complete*

Initiative:

24 – Morika – Flying - rise 30' off ground (60' of move used, 30' move left) Move to H13
16 – Voadam – Cast Silent Image of Dread Wraith
12 – Ipshivi – Invisible - Move to C23, Eldritch Blast on Invisible Man
11 – Jaxel – Run to N22
11 – Yoggrith - Double move towards web/fog area
7 – Aeranduil – Ready action (attack visible opponent)
7 – Sanne – Wait
 



Morika's spell-enhanced eyes dart around as she lifts off the ground, seeking any hit of the foe everyone is yelling about.  She does not see anything in her field of view, so she advances closer to the cloud and webs.

Voadam shouts out commandingly *"Surrender! I command spirits of the dead that sense the living and hunger for life force! Surrender or I will unleash my servant upon you!" * Voadam draws forth a square of fleece and invokes a spell. Above the webs a monstrously dark form starts to rise silently out of the mists, a creature of darkness and shadow, a giant of a spirit that turns its head about searchingly as if scenting the air for the living. The black robed wizard declares *"By my word and honor I will not let it take your soul if you surrender to me. Make your decision quickly, it is a swift hunter when given its reign."*
*[Wraith image is the greenbox – 30’ off ground]*

Ipshivi moves further past the cloud, then unleashes a blast of eldritch energy at the invisible man, hitting him squarely in the back and causing him to groan once more.

Jaxel hurries past the webs to see if anything pops out of them.

The large halfork advances towards the webs, not sure what is going on.

"I don't suppose you got a good look on our invisible friend?"  Sanne said, staying in place for now. No point in tilting at windmills.


[D]aa[/D]

Map Key:

Black Border/Gray Fill:  Roiling Gray Cloud
Blue Border/Blue Fill: Web
Green Box: Image of Dread Wraith

Condition Summary:

Ipshivi:  Invisible.

[sblock=Ipshivi] After you hit him with the eldritch blast, you see him shake free from his magical bindings and he streaks off towards the forest in the south east part of the map, disappearing into the trees.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Morika] You sense something cross your field of vision -- most likely invisible -- headed towards the forest to your left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika's spell-enhanced eyes dart around as she lifts off the ground, seeking any hint of the foe everyone is yelling about.  If she can see him, she powers towards for him, avoiding anything that could impede her (like webs and vines and fog).

OOC: [sblock]Moving up 30 ft., making a Spot check (hopefully) and then moving towards this mysterious foe (or at least start going there).  If she does spot him, she'll shift as a free action.  If she can't spot him, she'll still just move in that general direction.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

"I don't suppose you got a good look on our invisible friend?" Sanne said, staying in place for now. No point in tilting at windmills.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil remains ready to fire, but without a visible target there is little he can do.


----------



## Voadam

The massive dark spirit lunges forward with frightening speed but is jerked to a halt as the black robed wizard pulls upon an unseen chain in his hand.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith begins walking casually towards the webs, waiting for an attack to come.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just a friendly bump to say that the action had been updated for the completion of round 3.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi gave a wheezing curse as she saw her target take off- now they were never going to catch him.  "That's it, he's gone, flying into the trees that way!," she rasped, pointing in the direction the man had fled.  "He's human, in a green cloak- I can't help thinking that he is headed off to tell someone unpleasant that we're here.  We'll have to on guard- I guess we're dealing with more than just giants."  With that said, and a few choice grumbles, the dark-garbed halfling woman fades from view once more.  "I  don't suppose any of you feel like giving me a lift- that cloud he threw off really sapped my energy," she added in a wistful, weary tone.


----------



## Voadam

With a gesture of his hand Voadam points in the direction Ipshivi indicated and the dreadwraith jets off that way at a terrific speed as only powerful spirits of the dead can.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ipshivi said:
			
		

> "I  don't suppose any of you feel like giving me a lift- that cloud he threw off really sapped my energy."



The halfork looks to where the voice is coming from, although the young halfling is no longer in view.  "Are you hurt, Miss Unseen?  What can The Shadow do for you?"


----------



## pathfinderq1

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The halfork looks to where the voice is coming from, although the young halfling is no longer in view.  "Are you hurt, Miss Unseen?  What can The Shadow do for you?"




"Not hurt- not really.  Just tired, all of a sudden- I'd guess that weird cloud caused it.  A bit of rest and I'll be fine."  The quiet voice from the air heaves a bit of a sigh.  "It would have been worth it if we had caught him..."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of Combat*

The trail had run cold.

Once the invisible man had entered the trees, any hope of catching him had disappeared.

Not even the halflings otherworldly vision could pierce the dense canopy of leaves and branches - nor could the shifters eyes and ears track its quarry.

After a brief period of time, the sickly gray cloud dissapates, leaving the shiny and sticky webs the only reminder of the encounter.

The Tharashk halfork returns to the group, looks over the webs strewn over the giant stone block, then looks at the group.  


"I assume whatever has transpired here has been resolved.  If so, then please follow me."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam snaps his fingers and says "*Begone."* the dreadwraith folds in upon itself forming a black sphere that contracts until it dissapears. Voadam returns his wand to his magical backpack and joins back with the rest of the group. Approaching where Ipshivi is speaking he says to the guide as he passes "*One moment more if you please and we will join you*." When he reaches the invisible halfling he says "*While it is still fresh in you vision describe this man in as much detail as you can, so that we might recognize him later if we see him when he is not cloaked by magic. Hair color, eye color, scars, tattoos, distinguishing features would all be useful identifying marks.*"


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
These are the details you were able to remember about the man:  he wore studded leather, a green cloak, short, close cropped dark hair, and some sort of bludgeoning weapon swinging from his belt.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I assume whatever has transpired here has been resolved.  If so, then please follow me."




"I suspect it has merely been put in abeyance." Sanne said. "Whatever that was, he, she, or it got away."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam snaps his fingers and says "*Begone."* the dreadwraith folds in upon itself forming a black sphere that contracts until it dissapears. Voadam returns his wand to his magical backpack and joins back with the rest of the group. Approaching where Ipshivi is speaking he says to the guide as he passes "*One moment more if you please and we will join you*." When he reaches the invisible halfling he says "*While it is still fresh in you vision describe this man in as much detail as you can, so that we might recognize him later if we see him when he is not cloaked by magic. Hair color, eye color, scars, tattoos, distinguishing features would all be useful identifying marks.*"




Ipshivi considered for a moment, gathering her breath in the pause as she went over what she could remember of the spy.  "A human, male, with short dark hair and a green cloak- lightly armed, just a mace and studded armor...  And he cast that cloud, and flew off, so probably a spellcaster, though I can't say which powers he employed.  Between his cloak, that cloud, and the webs, I didn't get too close a look."

OOC: Spellcraft, at +5, to see if she can figure what kind of magic he was using?


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The Tharashk halfork returns to the group, looks over the webs strewn over the giant stone block, then looks at the group.
> 
> 
> "I assume whatever has transpired here has been resolved.  If so, then please follow me."




"Does it not bother you, to have invisible spies watching over you and the dealings your House is to have with people who have come to help?  If this is common, it is easy to see how those expeditions were compromised..."  Now the invisible voice had a hint of petulance to it- things were not starting off well.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Barrak's ears perk up at the invisible voice, but does not turn towards the sound.

"I am a hunter.  I track then kill.  If I cannot track it, then I cannot kill it.  Under no circumstances will I waste my time on something that I cannot succeed at hunting.  I am, however, reporting this to my superiors at the enclave."



[sblock=Ipshivi]
You were unable to determine the source of his flight or invisibility, but you identified the conjuration of the sickening cloud as that of eldritch magic. (Miasmic Cloud)
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Barrak's ears perk up at the invisible voice, but does not turn towards the sound.
> 
> "I am a hunter.  I track then kill.  If I cannot track it, then I cannot kill it.  Under no circumstances will I waste my time on something that I cannot succeed at hunting.  I am, however, reporting this to my superiors at the enclave."




There is the barest hint of a chuckle at that.  "That is actually a very fine attitude, I think.  Some of us just hunt our prey differently.  As long as the matter is not swept aside, and we stay ready for further such visitors, I'll complain no further."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil remains quiet as he listens to the others, his keen elven senses tuned to the environment now that the invisible threat has passed.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam smiles "*Lead on then, hunter."*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*House Tharashk Enclave*

You enter Stormreach from the north, passing what appears to be the House Deneith compound to your right. A small canal is crossed via a newly re-cobbled bridge. Barrak leads you through several huge archways that connect various plazas in the city. 

In the plaza ahead of you, you see a large outdoor bazaar, full of merchants hawking various wares, while what appears to be an inn lies just past the square.

As you walk through the city, you are somewhat intrigued by the make-up of the citizens -- besides the normal races you normally seen on the mainland, you notice a fair share of goblinoids, orcs, dark elves, even a hill giant.

Those who have been to Stormreach in the past recognize the inn as the Chapterhouse, a joint venture of House Phiarlan and House Ghallanda.

Before you reach the bazaar, Barrak takes a right and approaches an old giant building, surrounded by a stone wall of newer, human construction. Several armed men stand guard at the gate. They immediately notice him and allow him, and the rest of you, to pass unimpeded.

You are lead through the gate, towards the main building in the enclave area, several smaller, human built buildings skirt the large central building. Banners depicting large Dragonne's pour forth from some of the upper windows, draping the large entry-way. 

Once under the banners and into the building, you realize that you are in a great hall, built by giants. You would guess it to be roughly 150' long and 60' wide, with the ceiling being at 30' tall. Two row of giant windows line each wall, with enormous skylights illuminating the the hall. Benches, desks and seating areas dot the area -- it appears that this hall serves several functions -- mustering, planning, ops, and training, to say the least.

Currently there is constant activity in the room, with groups of humans and half-orcs coming and going.

Barrak stops briefly,"There,"  he points to an cordoned off area towards the back left corner of the hall,"Nardon is expecting you, and has prepared the members of House Tharashk that will accompany you into the jungle. They will have all of the details you need before you set out."

"My task is complete, I have found you and delivered you to your destination.  Good day, I must now go make my report of the invisible creature at the landing site." He says as he walks off.

[D]aa[/D]

You walk over to the back corner and see a grizzled human male eyeing your approach.  

"Ah, you must be the mainlanders," he says,"I am Nardon, welcome to Xen'drik -- I will brief you on what is asked of you."

"Please have a seat," he says as he motions towards several seats around a large circular table behind the hanging tarps that cordon off this area.

"I hope you are used to jungle expeditions, and understand the dangers of exploring in the interiors of Xen'drik -- especially of the _traveler's curse_..."

"As you know, our house has lost several expeditions lately.  All of them have been lost in the proximity of the Titan's Teeth -- which is a collection of giant ruins that stretch into the clouds."  

"Our last dispatches from the teams have originated somewhere in that region."

"In the past, the giants have not bothered us, as we have not bothered them, but it appears that things have changed.  What caused it, we are not aware of, or whether this is the act of a sole band of giants, or a larger alliance."

"Our scouts have noticed an increase in strange looking creatures -- not the normal denizens of Xen'drik, for we've run into all sorts of strange mutations of creatures, like lions in the desert with a camel-like hump on their back, to jungle pumas whose fur looks like patches of leaves."

"But these things look, well, _otherwordly_ and unnatural...  They have struck fear into the most hardened of scouts and warriors."

"We have outfitted an group to accompany you, and have secured mounts for all of you that are acclimated to the rigors of Xen'drik jungles."

"It is week long journey towards the Titan's Teeth, give or take a day or two, depending upon the mercy of Xen'drik."

"Once there, we are most concerned with the recovery of bodies of the expedition leaders -- their value to the house is irreplaceable, and we have contracted with Jorasco to bring them back to from the great hunt."

"Do not worry about the transportation of the bodies back, for our house team will take care of that."

"We will be sending along a homing beacon with your group, so that we will know where your group is at all times."

"Extreme caution is to be employed, as you know, giants are formidable foes, when angered."

"They are ready to depart in the morning, and we have arranged lodging for your group at the Chapterhouse, which is just outside of our Enclave."


[sblock=Voadam]
You read this passage in an old book while preparing for the trip to Xen'drik:

The great cataclysm that altered the face of Xen'drik forty thousand years ago had lasting effects on the continent's creaturs.  Sites steeped in magic remain to this day, and creatures that live in or near those areas sometimes mutate.
[/sblock]







"X" on the map is the House Tharashk enclave (the walled in courtyard). 

If you have questions about which some of the numbered areas are, ask -- as some of the group has been in Stormreach before, and should have some knowledge of the place -- but obviously not in-depth knowledge that would come from Knowledge (Local - Stormreach).


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Our scouts have noticed an increase in strange looking creatures -- not the normal denizens of Xen'drik, for we've run into all sorts of strange mutations of creatures, like lions in the desert with a camel-like hump on their back, to jungle pumas whose fur looks like patches of leaves."
> 
> "But these things look, well, _otherwordly_ and unnatural...  They have struck fear into the most hardened of scouts and warriors."[/COLOR]




"*I would like to hear more about these encounters, particularly the specific descriptions of the creatures. While beasts on Xendrik twisted by the high concentration magic areas left by the Great Cataclysm might be described as "unnatural", supernatural fear is often a trait of dragons and extraplanar fiends in my experience. Of course twisted monstrosities such as the mind flayers or the walking dead often provoke dread of a most natural sort and many horrors may have an otherworldly appearance*."


----------



## pathfinderq1

As the group moved through the city, Ipshivi ranged about more than a bit, taking curious glances at some of the more exotic sights.  She did not stay directly with the group, but kept roving ahead, around, and behind the main party, always in line of sight (for her, anyway)- some of her movements were to allow a clearer understanding of the area and their route, while other moves allowed her to observe whether or not anyone seemed to be paying undue attention to her compatriots.  They had already seen one spy, after all- there might be others.

Once they were inside the walled compound, she altered her pace a bit, dropping back behind the group and observing until they went into the building- once they were inside she scampered nimbly and silently up the wall to perch in the corner above Nardon and the others- close enough to hear the briefing, but with a good view of the surroundings as well.

OOC: See the Unseen, Walk Unseen, Spiderwalk and Entropic Warding all active.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika had been angered by the loss of the presumed spy, but listened to their erstwhile employer with interest.  Unnatural nature, warped magic, giants, and heady fear... quite a combination.

_And they care enough about them to bring them back from the dead.  That's loyalty above and beyond brotherhood,_ she thinks in reluctant admiration.  She'd only seen one resurrection in her life, and it had been for a very great hero cut down by a devious and honorless assassin.  Twice she herself had invoked the powerful resurrection magic to bring back members of her own family, though in forms unlike their previous ones.  Such magic was tricky and not always under the caster's complete control, and you had to be so very certain that you needed it to happen...

"Yer pretty clever," Morika grated to Nardon.  "Got everything figured out.  You got enemies from Khorvaire that might be following us?  Somebody was spying on us at t' docks, invisible-like, a sneak and weasel.  Sounds like we got more tha' enough t' keep us jumpin' in the jungle, let alone with spies at our back, eh?"


----------



## Rhun

As is typical of the elf, Aeranduil remains quiet. He knew how to hunt giants; they did not worry him. It was all of the other factors and players in this game that he was now learning about which was causing him some concern.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne was glad of Morika's directness; she had been looking for a more tactful way to bring up that same point. Giants they had known about. Assassins lurking in the shadows were not part of the deal.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Nardon*

He looks over the otherworldly wizard, then begins,"Aye, you are correct about the creatures native to this land -- they can be unnatural as snow in the middle of summer to those from the mainland.  After a while down here, you start to accept them -- grow used to seeing the oddities."

He shakes his head while continuing his diatribe.

"But lately, reports of unusual creatures -- by Xen'drik standards -- have become much more commonplace.  Hardly an expedition returns without some mention of some monstrosity of a creature that defies all logic."

"No one knows what to think about this."

"We now have to prepare our hunters and scouts, not just against the drow, or the scorpions, the quori, or the giants, but also against things we have no experience with -- it makes my task as the quartermaster insanely difficult.  And I think it will be the death of me."

At the mention of the spy at the docks, he narrows his eyes and looks towards the great hall.

"That be news to me," He says, shaking his head,"Barrak had not informed me of such things."

"I will need to have a chat with him and his responsibilities to this enclave."

"For a search and rescue mission, I cannot imagine the need for others to send spies.  I will need to meditate upon this tonight."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika seemed pleased that Nardon hadn't attempted to prevaricate, even though she knew their guide hadn't informed him about the attack yet.  It seemed the best way to provoke a true reaction, and she was glad she had done it.

"Could be that there be those that don't want your people telling what they've seen, on this side of judgement or the second time around.  Think o' that.  You think about what you want, I'm going to go see what the folk of the forest have to say about things," Morika says, pushing up from the table.  She pauses at the doorway.  "I'll be back later.  After I've gotten some grub."

With that, she'll head out, intending to head towards some of the main routes out of town.  She'd like to get at or near said "gates" and ask some of the birds, mice, monkeys, or whatever else might be around if they've "seen" invisible strangers (by scent or blindsense, if she can find a friendly bat).  Also, if they've just noticed anything particularly strange about any parties going out or coming in in the last few moons (if they can remember back that far).  She'll be using her _speak with animals_ spells once she's found a few likely critters (using wild empathy and some food to gain their trust).


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith looks past the grizzled human but says to him quietly "What denominations of temple does this city have?  I would like to commune with my god for a while if we are not leaving right away."


----------



## drothgery

"I believe that I will check in with the House," She says, clearly meaning Lyrandar, "And then see what they -- and the denizens of this town have to say about our mission. Since the latter is likely to be rather enjoyable -- at least if one enjoys taverns in port towns -- does anyone wish to accompany me?" Sanne asks.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> He looks over the otherworldly wizard, then begins,"Aye, you are correct about the creatures native to this land -- they can be unnatural as snow in the middle of summer to those from the mainland.  After a while down here, you start to accept them -- grow used to seeing the oddities."
> 
> He shakes his head while continuing his diatribe.
> 
> "But lately, reports of unusual creatures -- by Xen'drik standards -- have become much more commonplace.  Hardly an expedition returns without some mention of some monstrosity of a creature that defies all logic."
> 
> "No one knows what to think about this."




Voadam smiles warming to the subject "*I have experience dealing with beings from other worlds. I would like to see reports that were made on such encounters, and talk to the men or women who have directly encountered such oddities. I would like to know if these creatures have commonalities or what the points of divergence among them are. I will need more details. Also if you have a house library with lorebooks on the magical aspects, local beasties, and giant and drow politics, I would appreciate being granted access to them. Similiarly, if there are any House sages, loremasters, or jungle guides I would appreciate an introduction and opportunity to speak with them*."


----------



## Voadam

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I believe that I will check in with the House," She says, clearly meaning Lyrandar, "And then see what they -- and the denizens of this town have to say about our mission. Since the latter is likely to be rather enjoyable -- at least if one enjoys taverns in port towns -- does anyone wish to accompany me?" Sanne asks.




Voadam flashes Sanne a broad smile "*Thank you for the offer, I could use a good mead, but for now I believe I would like to follow up on these issues raised by our employers*."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The gruff druid gets up from her seat and walks out of the great hall, mumbling something about talking to some animals.

[sblock=Morika]
You wander around, following one of the larger walkways in the ward, heading generally westward, a large palace (#22 on map), then pass under a giant-sized archway, entering a different ward of the city.

A few minutes later, you clear another building and notice that you see no more giant sized walls or archways anymore -- you can see trees not to far off in the distance.  Crossing over a canal, you see large tents off to your left (#2 on map).  

At this point, you are outside of the city proper, walking along a road, with the trees and bushes growing more dense.

You are unfamiliar with the flora and fauna of this land, but are able to attract the attention of several small furry creatures, which resemble squirrels, but green, with smooth, scaly skin.

They are delighted when you offer them some tidbits of food and begin to chatter loudly.

"Food! Food! Food!" Is most often heard from them while you ask them questions about what they have seen.

But they are able to convey to you that they see all sizes of humanoids and creatures travelling to and from the city.  Rarely do any stop and give them any food.  

After you realize that the squirrel-like creatures really don't have anything of interest to talk about besides trees and hoarding nuts for the coming dry season, you set out, off of the main road, hoping to run across something a little more intelligent.

After walking through the jungle for maybe a half hour, you feel some vibrations underfoot -- something large is walking your way.

Moments later, a large hill giant carrying a basket ladened with various greens bursts into view from between two large trees.  He nods to you and continues walking -- in the direction of Stormreach.  You notice that although he is walking swiftly through the underbrush, he leaves no trail.
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, back at the Tharashk Greathall:

"If yer looking for churchs and such, I'd head towards the Keep of the Silver Flame (#3 on map).  Stormreach ain't exactly a religious city, but all of 'em are grouped together over there.  No matter what, they'll have ya covered."

He then turns to Voadam. 

"We're not well stocked with books and such about the local beasties -- our main mission down here is to keep the dragonshards moving back to Khorvaire.  But we do have some logs and journals from previous expeditions that I can show you, along with give you a good run-down on whats out in the jungle -- and thinking.

The person to talk to about magical items and such would be Valexa -- she runs an antiquity shop (#1 on map) just west of the bazaar, but short of the palace.  We do a good business by selling any odd relics we find to her -- she seems to know a bit about everything down here."

"As for the jungle guides and such -- survival in the jungles and lands of Xen'drik is best accomplished by getting to know the land -- the Traveller's Curse is not just some fairy tale made up to scare mainlanders -- it can get you lost."

[sblock=Voadam]
I'm trying to understand a bit more about your background -- so you came to this planet by the act of a higher power in another realm, so you were, or were not an aasimar wizard before you came to Eberron?  i.e. did your race and class change?
[/sblock]

At this point, the lithe Lyrander scion stands up and says,"I believe that I will check in with the House,"  clearly meaning Lyrandar, "And then see what they -- and the denizens of this town have to say about our mission. Since the latter is likely to be rather enjoyable -- at least if one enjoys taverns in port towns -- does anyone wish to accompany me?" Sanne asks.

OOC: 
OK, so Morika is in the woods, Voadam is going to sit down with Nardon and go over some local info (Jaxel will stay with Voadam), Yoggrith is going to find the local temple to the Shadow, and Sanne is heading to the Lyrander Enclave.  

How 'bout Ipshivi and the elf?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika: [sblock]Looks at the giant's non-existant trail for a moment, and then a candle lights in her head.  Hurrying to catch up with him, she speaks in the Druidic tongue, "Hoy there!  I be needing to speak with ye!"[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "If yer looking for churchs and such, I'd head towards the Keep of the Silver Flame (#3 on map).  Stormreach ain't exactly a religious city, but all of 'em are grouped together over there.  No matter what, they'll have ya covered."



The halfork rises and nods to the man, then he nods to the rest of his companions.  "I will be back here within two hours.  If plans are made to leave before then, please send someone for me and I will return."

Yogrrith then turns and makes his way to the Keep Of The Silver Flame.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Morika: [sblock]Looks at the giant's non-existant trail for a moment, and then a candle lights in her head.  Hurrying to catch up with him, she speaks in the Druidic tongue, "Hoy there!  I be needing to speak with ye!"[/sblock]




[sblock=Morika]

You hurry after the giant, trying to keep him in sight through the dense underbrush.  After several tries of hailing him in a normal voice, without success, you give a loud holler,"Hoy there!  I be needing to speak with ye!"

The loud footfalls cease momentarily and you hear from up ahead in a low, booming voice,"Ah, 'tis always good ta hear the tongue of nature."

"Now, where ya be, who ya be, and what ya need?"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Yoggrith]
You head towards the Keep of the Silver Flame, keeping an eye out for any telltale sign of the Shadow as you enter the new ward.

Rising high into the air before you, the Keep is quite an imposing sight -- the architecture looks much newer than the other buildings you've seen so far.  Large banners emblazoned with the flame hang from the numerous buttresses of the keep.  You notice several units of flamic guards practicing marching in the afternoon sun.

You circle around the keep, and notice that the old humans words were correct -- various churches and shrines to the various deities have been erected in this area.  It appears it is just a matter of time before you locate your own.

Minutes later, you see a small, non-descript building, in the shadow of the keep, upon the entryway you spot a bas-relief that appears to be a rough-shod staff.  

You step inside, and see a simple room with several tables and chairs, all of which stand empty, sans one brown robed human, who looks over you with a questioning eye.

After seeing your staff and symbol, the man nods and with a gravelly voice says,"Greetings, brother.  How may the Shadow assist you?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> He then turns to Voadam.
> 
> "We're not well stocked with books and such about the local beasties -- our main mission down here is to keep the dragonshards moving back to Khorvaire.  But we do have some logs and journals from previous expeditions that I can show you, along with give you a good run-down on whats out in the jungle -- and thinking.
> 
> The person to talk to about magical items and such would be Valexa -- she runs an antiquity shop (#1 on map) just west of the bazaar, but short of the palace.  We do a good business by selling any odd relics we find to her -- she seems to know a bit about everything down here."
> 
> "As for the jungle guides and such -- survival in the jungles and lands of Xen'drik is best accomplished by getting to know the land -- the Traveller's Curse is not just some fairy tale made up to scare mainlanders -- it can get you lost."
> 
> [/COLOR]




"*Very good, thank you. The more pieces I can see the better I can get a sense of the puzzle. I would like to start with the logs and journals*." The wizard will spend time reviewing the House's reports getting a sense of the encounters, and the House's business.


----------



## pathfinderq1

As the group began to split up, Ipshivi thought matters over for a few moments.  Then she scampered down from her perch and made her way to Aeranduil's side.  "Stay with Sanne, as best you can," she said in a sibilant whisper.  "I don't think any of us ought to be wandering alone in unfamiliar ground like this.  I'll stay with Yoggrith, and Morika ought to be all right for now- if we can't trust a druid to be alone in the jungle we're in worse shape than I thought..."

OOC: With that said (whether she gets agreement or not), Ipshivi will tag along with Yoggrith to the temple- followers of the Dark Six ought to stick together, after all.  She will continue to be all wary and watchful...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Morika]
> 
> You hurry after the giant, trying to keep him in sight through the dense underbrush.  After several tries of hailing him in a normal voice, without success, you give a loud holler,"Hoy there!  I be needing to speak with ye!"
> 
> The loud footfalls cease momentarily and you hear from up ahead in a low, booming voice,"Ah, 'tis always good ta hear the tongue of nature."
> 
> "Now, where ya be, who ya be, and what ya need?"
> [/sblock]



 [sblock=Morika]"Here!" she calls, hurring up the last few steps to bring her into the giant's view.  One hoped that so close to "civilization," giants wouldn't be the "break your bones" type, but it wouldn't hurt to be wary.  Morika kept a respectful distance when she talked.  "I'm here!  I'm Morika, from the Reaches.  Got myself sent down here to be looking into a problem, some rogue giants makin' major death-trouble for groups going to the mountains yonder," she explained, jerking her chin the general direction their employer had indicated.  "Barely got ourselves off the docks when some invisible spy-type shows up.  Be you seen anything of invisible sneaks here or unrest over that way?"

Morika was assuming that a fellow druid wouldn't go for wanton slaughter, even by his kin.  Nature killed to eat or to defend, or occasionally in rivalries over mates.  Unless the groups of hunters had been invading territory (and considering this was a relatively new occurance, not likely), it was more likely something else was going on.  If this giant knew of it, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

In Aeranduil's opinion, it would be best at this point to get the lay of the land, and find out some tricks to surviving in the jungles. "Where can we purchase a map of the region? And who might we talk to about survival in the jungles."


----------



## DEFCON 1

If Yogrrith knew the halfling was following along behind him, he made no indication.  He kept his eyes forward, passively looking at all the the giant ruins that made up the city of Stormreach.  When he finally reached the Keep of the Silver Flame, he entered straight away and made no notice as to whether Ipshivi was following him.

The halfork wanders the Keep a bit, catching sight of the various worshippers of the various gods.  _Many of these know not the true hand that touches them.  I pity them._ He thinks to himself.

Finally he sees the very small building dedicated to The Shadow almost hidden against and behind one of the huge stone pillars built eons ago.  He nods at the placement of the temple and he steps inside.  His eyes adjust almost immediately to the change of brightness to dimness... just one of the minor blessings he has received from his god, and thus he catches sight of the robed man instantly.

"Greetings, brother. How may the Shadow assist you?"

Yoggrith steps into the room and moves towards the man with his hand outstretched.  "The Shadow touches me as he touches you.  That is all the assist I need.  I am here to offer my praise to the one who favors my soul with his dark blessing, even now in a faraway land from my home."

He reaches into his pouch and pulls out several pieces of gold coin which he drops in the tithing plate.  "A pitance compared to the wealth He has given me, I know... but one that I hope will find its use here in the Land Of Giants."


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> In Aeranduil's opinion, it would be best at this point to get the lay of the land, and find out some tricks to surviving in the jungles. "Where can we purchase a map of the region? And who might we talk to about survival in the jungles."




"Oh, you can purchase a map in dozens of places." Sanne said. "And some of them will even be accurate, as much as any map of Xen'drik is. The trick is knowing who to buy from -- neither the cheapest nor the most expensive are a safe bet. Fortunately, by the time you're first officer of Lyrandar vessell, one has a fair amount of experience with people trying to sell glass as dragonshards."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]

The giant pauses as your words sink in.  "Reaches?  Can't say I be familiar with that -- bet that be on that other land, i supposes."

"Giants making death?  Well, that they do all the time, its in their blood."

He furrows his brow a bit.

"Can't say I know anything 'bout invisible fellers.  I be in town usually tah sell me goods and ta keep the peace with the Stormlords and the others."   He says, looking down at his laden basket.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Ipshivi and Yoggrith]

"Many thanks, brother -- the Shadow richly rewards those that are not blinded by the light."

He turns and looks past the halfork, towards the doorway.


"Hold, child, the shadow sees all, so there is no reason to hide."

The man gestures and utters a prayer to his god and Ipshivi is outlined briefly with magical energies, which strip away some of her magicks, causing her to become visible to normal eyes.

[Walk Unseen, See the Unseen, and Spiderwalk dispelled]

He looks at the now visible Ipshivi and asks,"Now, child, what can the Shadow do for you today?"

[/sblock]

[sblock=Voadam]
Nardon disappears momentarily, then reappears minutes later bearing a load of journals and records.

"Now, let us delve deeply into these papers, shall we?" He says with a grin.

OOC: He tells you about the normal denizens of the interior of Xen'drik - first, starting with the drow.  They are a nomadic society that has become adept at jungle tactics and warfare.  They can be deadly opponents when encountered in their home turf.  

After the drow, you have the giants -- all kinds can be found, hill, fire, frost, stone, storm, cloud, along with what appears to be an offshoot of the ancient titans, the jungle giant.  The jungle giant however, is mostly peaceful and seeks to protect its jungle.  Most giants are still living in a primitive society.

One interesting creature found in Xendrik is the scorrow -- half drow, half scorpion, but it breeds true -- these are fearsome hunters.

Dream serpents are prized for their fangs and skins, from which armor and weapons are fashioned.

House Tharashk has also encountered all sorts of variations of animals that have adapted a particular environment on Xen'drik, but are similar to normal counterparts on Khorvaire, like the humpbacked desert lion, web-footed tiger, or stone-hide python.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sanne and Aeranduil]
You set out for House Lyrander, which you were told was in the ward east of the Tharashk Enclave.  

Walking through the bustling city, you push past crowds gathered in front of street performers and merchants.  Along the street, you notice carts filled with wondrous fruits and vegetables, the likes of which you have never seen.  Various rattan pots also contain wonders of the mysterious continent.

You enter the new ward and hear a commotion coming from your left, screams of terror interlaced with shouts for people to remain calm.

Your curiousity piqued, you wander over towards the gathering crowd.

You are able to get closer to the source of the issue, and notice a body slumped against the back wall of a ramshackle looking building, who is surrounded now by several uniformed men, that look to be some type of city watch.

Upon closer examination, you are fully able to realize why people were shrieking and screaming -- the head has a large hole in it -- and is missing its _brain_.

You catch yourself starting to shiver, then are unable to control the fear, as you recognize that the dead man was -- _Barrak_.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ipshivi and Yoggrith]
> 
> "Many thanks, brother -- the Shadow richly rewards those that are not blinded by the light."
> 
> He turns and looks past the halfork, towards the doorway.
> 
> 
> "Hold, child, the shadow sees all, so there is no reason to hide."
> 
> The man gestures and utters a prayer to his god and Ipshivi is outlined briefly with magical energies, which strip away some of her magicks, causing her to become visible to normal eyes.
> 
> [Walk Unseen, See the Unseen, and Spiderwalk dispelled]
> 
> He looks at the now visible Ipshivi and asks,"Now, child, what can the Shadow do for you today?"
> 
> [/sblock]




GM [sblock]Even bereft of her concealing spells, the tiny halfling woman was hard to see.  The light seemed almost bend around her dark-clad form, and it looked almost as if she might fade from view with but a moment's distraction.  She made a brief gurgling noise, an odd sound that might have been a giggle.  "I'm actually rather used to walking in shadow, kind of fond of it, even though it is the Traveler who guides my footsteps.  But it is the Shadow, I guess, who grants my powers- isn't that what they say, that the Shadow has the power of dark magic...  I'm just here with my large friend, a little shadow of his own you might say.  And all I'd want is to have my spells restored, so that I can step back into darkness again."  She paused, already beginning the nearly reflexive gestures of her invocation.  "On second thought, while we're all here and sheltered from the light, have there been any rumors of exotic magic floating about lately, any tales of dweomers more of the Shadow than of Aureon?  Or any other folk who wield the same powers I do- even this far out, we're not common..."  Only belatedly did she realize that other warlocks, like their spy, might be in service to the Shadow as well, and might have his favor- she and Yoggrith might be in danger here. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Morika]
> 
> The giant pauses as your words sink in.  "Reaches?  Can't say I be familiar with that -- bet that be on that other land, i supposes."
> 
> "Giants making death?  Well, that they do all the time, its in their blood."
> 
> He furrows his brow a bit.
> 
> "Can't say I know anything 'bout invisible fellers.  I be in town usually tah sell me goods and ta keep the peace with the Stormlords and the others."   He says, looking down at his laden basket.
> 
> [/sblock]



  [sblock=Morika]The shifter sighed a bit in exasperation; not at the giant, at herself.  "From what I'm hearing, 'tis not just death and war, it might be sommat else.  Could be that people found things they shouldn't though, wouldn't be the first time.  Tiger take it!" she muttered, half to herself.  "In town then, be you hearing about anyone that has it in fer House Tharashk, the human and half-orc hunters?  Someone belike don't like them?"[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam happily [sblock]pores over reports with Nardon, asking probing questions about the inhabitants to see if they are similar to the ones he has dealt with before.

In particular for the drow whether they are generally hostile and cruel, vulnerable to light, worship the spider queen and use sleep poisons. Are they magically advanced? (Voadam originally learned magic from a renegade drow on another world.)

The scorrow sound like scorpion driders, Voadam verifies if they are tauric scorpion drow and whether they are hostile to the drow.

For the giants Voadam wants to get a sense of the primitivism, do they use metal for instance? Also their politics as can best be ascertained, do the subspecies work together, are they organized by small tribe, their relations with the drow, etc.

Voadam "*I am not familiar with the term dream serpent, is that another name for coatl, the flying feathered serpents?"*

After going over the first hand reports of the Xendrik animal variations, Voadam asks to see the ones about the new encounters.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne and Aeranduil]
> You set out for House Lyrander, which you were told was in the ward east of the Tharashk Enclave.
> 
> Walking through the bustling city, you push past crowds gathered in front of street performers and merchants.  Along the street, you notice carts filled with wondrous fruits and vegetables, the likes of which you have never seen.  Various rattan pots also contain wonders of the mysterious continent.
> 
> You enter the new ward and hear a commotion coming from your left, screams of terror interlaced with shouts for people to remain calm.
> 
> Your curiousity piqued, you wander over towards the gathering crowd.
> 
> You are able to get closer to the source of the issue, and notice a body slumped against the back wall of a ramshackle looking building, who is surrounded now by several uniformed men, that look to be some type of city watch.
> 
> Upon closer examination, you are fully able to realize why people were shrieking and screaming -- the head has a large hole in it -- and is missing its _brain_.
> 
> You catch yourself starting to shiver, then are unable to control the fear, as you recognize that the dead man was -- _Barrak_.
> [/sblock]





[sblock=For DM and Sanne]
The elf, although a bit frightened, quickly pulls himself together. He has seen worse in his life, though the thought of having his brain sucked out was definitely unsettling. Turning to his companion, Aeranduil shakes his head. "In my mind, this does not bode well for our task ahead."[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith stands facing forward towards the altar dedicated to The Shadow... but hears quite clearly Ipshivi's talk with the priest.  When she mentions her faith in The Traveller as well as a belief that her abilities might be attributed to The Shadow... he nods to himself.  He doesn't recall hearing the halfling speak on this previously... if she did he completely missed it... and thus this revelation sits well with him.  Perhaps he isn't as alone on this journey as he originally believed.  His eyes remain fixed on the altar but he speaks to the small woman behind him.

"The Six will probably have their devoted here just as they do back in Khorvaire I would imagine, Ipshivi.  And I'm sure we'll find the darkness worshipped in our travels forward from here.  We are but two of millions, of all shapes and sizes."

As she finishes her queries on exotic magic to the priest, he turns his head to him... his curiosity awaiting an answer as well.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"From what we have heard of these giants, and the other strange happenings, I think we'll find the Shadow at work here- you know what they say, even those who stand in the light of the Silver Flame have a shadow at their back.  It is a bit of a comfort to know that we may be able to accept and understand the Shadow's power at work- too many folk in the civilized lands only curse the darkness they don't understand..."  As Ipshivi spoke to Yoggrith, her voice was both bitter and quiet- as if even here in the dark temple she feared being overheard.  When she finished, she turned back to the priest to see if he had a response to her earlier query.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=For DM and Sanne]
> The elf, although a bit frightened, quickly pulls himself together. He has seen worse in his life, though the thought of having his brain sucked out was definitely unsettling. Turning to his companion, Aeranduil shakes his head. "In my mind, this does not bode well for our task ahead."[/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Aeranduil]
"No, it does not." Sanne says. "Do you have any idea what could do that?"

OOC: Sanne's an experienced officer and adventurer, but she's never run into mind flayers before, and doesn't have any ranks in the approriate knowledge skills.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Yoggrith and Ipshivi]
"My child, one cannot set foot upon the land of Xen'drik without being enveloped by exotic magics," the priest says while fingering his tattered brown robe.

"This land has lived for centuries in Shadow -- and only now has the shining light of the world focused upon it."

"This recent attention does not discourage those who follow the true path of enlightenment -- for we of Shadow are ever present and will not be denied our place."

"As far as dweomers and such, the only thing the Shadow has shown to me is that there have been unnatural shadows cast in this land -- from where these shadows have arose -- this has escaped me."

"However, I have not witnessed any of these unnatural shadows up to this point in time."

At the mention of the Silver Flame, the priest bristles slightly.

"Those who follow such false sources of shadow only delude themselves.  They will never understand their place in the world."

[/sblock]

[sblock=Sanne and Aeranduil]


The grisly sight leaves you with only questions.  Neither one of you has ever witnessed such a sight, and can only speculate upon the methods one would leave such a grevious wound.

The Stormlord guards try their best to keep the peace -- basically by keeping the townspeople at a distance from the corpse.  

Your brief acquaintance with Barrak has only fueled the chaotic train of thought within your own minds -- who would want Barrak dead?  What information did he have?  Did this have anything to do with your group?  Or was this completely unrelated? 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Morika]

The giant's face twists in thought,"My child, I have not heard of anyone who has it in fer the folks of Tharashk -- they have not treated the giants unfairly, for they be only interested in the shards of creation -- not dominion over the lands of Xen'drik."

"What goes on beyond the outskirts of Stormreach be unfamiliar to me at this point -- twas time when I be a younger lad that I knew the goings on of giantfolk more..." He furrows his brow and looks off into the distance.

"Only thing I can tell ye is that the giants I knew as a lad would never attack those who did not harm them."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Voadam]

The drow of Xen'drik are not necessarily cruel -- they are nomadic hunters by nature, and the movements of the clan are determined by the abundance of food.  They appear to be sensitive to light and make use of various scorpion based poisons.

Tharashk envoys have encountered by divine and arcane magic using drow, but it appears that they tend to favor those versed in the ways of the woodsman.

As far as the Scorrow go, the logical connection between scorpions and drow makes sense, but Tharashk scouts have witnessed Scorrow young -- meaning that the race breeds true, and are not some magical creation -- at least, at this point in time.

Dream serpents are magical beasts named for the hallucinatory effects fo their venom, having no relation to the couatl.

The accounts of the new encounters are somewhat lacking, only making mention of unnatural looking creatures transforming into hideous abominations, which struck fear into even the most hardy of hunters.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

[sblock=Morika]Morika furrows her brow in frustration.  "Something's rotten here, and I'll be finding out soon enough.  Sorry t' have wasted our time," she mutters, throwing the giant a kind of sketchy salute.  Assuming he continues on to town, Morika will take a bit of time to see if there's some unwary creature just begging to be made a meal of.  If so, she'll take the time to hunt and then dine to work off the worst of her frustrations, and then return to the Chapterhouse for some ale.  If not, she'll still return to the Chapterhouse.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yogrrith nods at the words of the priest, and then steps forward to the altar.  He kneels down and sits back on his heels, then spends an hour in quiet and careful contemplation.  He was blessed by The Shadow since birth, and these minor vigils are just one of the myriad of ways the young M'groth has tried to show his thanks.

After an hour is done, he rises and returns to the Tharashk compound.  If Ipshivi is still with him, he walks casually enough to allow her to keep up, although he makes no further attempt to engage her in conversation.  Especially since he probably cannot see her.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi seemed reluctant to leave the temple without her half-orc friend- she spent the time in some form of quiet meditation.  But before they left, she reinvoked the various magics which she seemed to wear as naturally as other folk where a warm cloak in winter.  And once Yoggrith departed, Ipshivi followed, a tiny and soundless shadow of the Shadow


----------



## Voadam

Voadam checks one more thing before turning in for the night [sblock]"*I have not myself any experience of the Traveller's Curse but I would like to know a little more about it. Do you have any primers for those of your house new to the jungles?*[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil puts the grisly scene from his mind. The elf turns to Sanne. "we should be one our way. Remain on guard, though..."


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Is there an obvious representative of Barrak's House among the crowd? Sanne wants to make sure they're informed before she takes off on her own thing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]

"Sorry I could not answer yer questions, little one." The giant says solemnly,"If ye need to talk to me agin, look for me at the tents."   

With that, he turns and disappears through the vegetation without a trace.

Alone once more in the woods, you attune yourself to this foreign land.  After a half-hour, you set out, on the hunt for dinner.  In little time, you have found the track of something that smells much like a deer to you.  You come across the animal drinking from a small creek, and quickly pounce upon it, killing it easily.  When you stop and size the creature up, it looks like a deer, but the brown fur has been replaced with a green and brown leather-like hide.

You make quick work of the animal, and with your hunger sated, you make your way back towards town, trying to remember exactly where you entered the city, so as not to get lost.  A short while later, you arrive at the front door of the Chapterhouse.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Voadam]

With a knowing smile the old man begins to speak.

"Aye, lad, many a life would be spared it there were such a primer to the lands o' Xen'drik.  The toll paid for in blood has been deep by the explorers of this land, and the curse of the Traveler only exacerbates it.  The curse itself won't kill ye, but it will make yer life more difficult if ye need to get somewhere quickly.  Only the more familiarity you have with the land can help ye."

"If'n ya don't need anything else, we've arranged rooms fer ye and the rest down at the ChapterHouse.  I need to see to some other House matters before I turn in."

OOC: The studies and knowledge that Voadam has acquired has taken some time, so you will arrive at the Chapterhouse well after the others have made their way back to it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Yoggrith and Ipshivi]

OOC: I'm assuming you mean you're making your way back to the Chapterhouse, which is where you are staying, or do you want to go back to the Tharashk Compound for something?  The expedition leaves first thing in the morning.


[/sblock]

[sblock=Sanne and Aeranduil]

You do not immediately see anyone that bears the standard of Tharashk in the crowd, but after a quick question to the guards, you find out that someone has been dispatched to their compound to alert them.

You make your way to the Lyrander enclave, with hardly a word between you both, for the sight you witnessed still weighing heavily on your thoughts.

Sanne recognizes a few of the folks as they enter the common room.  From behind her comes a vaguely familiar voice.

"Hey beautiful -- who's the pureblood?  You didn't run off and get married behind my back, did you?"  

You turn and see a brown haired half-elf that you once crewed with on a sternwheeler, many years ago.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne and Aeranduil]
> Sanne recognizes a few of the folks as they enter the common room.  From behind her comes a vaguely familiar voice.
> 
> "Hey beautiful -- who's the pureblood?  You didn't run off and get married behind my back, did you?"
> 
> You turn and see a brown haired half-elf that you once crewed with on a sternwheeler, many years ago.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Aeranduil]
"Just a partner for this job, my friend." Sanne said. "Besides, I wouldn't have half so many encounters with _interesting_ people if I went and tied myself down."

"Any news here in Stormreach that I should know about?" She asked.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]

"Besides the 'Coin'lords trying to jack up the docking tariffs again?" The tanned half-elf asks.

"The only current topic for gossip would be the losses that have struck House Tharashk over the past month or so, but you already know about that, or else you wouldn't be here gracin' me with your presence." He says with a wink.

"If'n yer headin' into the jungle after the others, be careful -- I've heard that all sorts of strange creatures be lurking in the deeps of the forest, even moreso now, or so I'm told."

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Late in the evening Voadam makes his way to meet up with others, his mind making sense of the dozens of reports he has pored over and what they reveal. Patterns large and small both of the local fauna, and of the House's activities.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith arrives at the Tharashk offices and looks around, suddenly realizing he's at the wrong place.

He leaps up and exclaims "This is not my office!"

To which a House Inspector Todd replies from the doorway "You're damn right it isn't!"

Yoggrith sheepishly walks away and heads to the Chapterhouse where he is staying... over in the small circle of trees on the hillside of Bevurrlie.  The Bevurrlie Hills Copse.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]
> 
> "Besides the 'Coin'lords trying to jack up the docking tariffs again?" The tanned half-elf asks.
> 
> "The only current topic for gossip would be the losses that have struck House Tharashk over the past month or so, but you already know about that, or else you wouldn't be here gracin' me with your presence." He says with a wink.
> 
> "If'n yer headin' into the jungle after the others, be careful -- I've heard that all sorts of strange creatures be lurking in the deeps of the forest, even moreso now, or so I'm told."
> 
> [/sblock]





[sblock=DM & Sanne]
Aeranduil frowns briefly as he considers the half-elf's words. "I am unfamiliar with the jungles. What sorts of strange beasts have you heard tell of?"
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Jaxel/Thanor]
OOC:  Jaxel went directly to the Chapterhouse, where he has been throwing back a few flagons, and has struck up a conversation (or drinking contest) with Thanor.

The Chapterhouse is a newly constructed building, with prominent reliefs of House Phairlan and Ghallanda etched into the stone columns framing the doorway. Several tables filled with late lunch patrons are outside in a vine covered portico. Once inside, the brightly lit common room has an ample sized stage to one side, more tables and a bar on the other. Directly in front of you stands a beautiful elven maiden, standing behind an innkeepers desk. On the opposite wall, you see stairs going up.

Several halflings are seen carrying trays laden with food and drink.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]
"The strange ones look like some ordinary creature you would see on Khorvaire or Xen'drik, but when they get close -- you can see that they aren't really what they seem to be -- I've heard tales of them changin' into some horrible shape that puts the fear of the Dark Six into ya."  The half-elf shakes his head as if in disbelief.

"I'm tellin' ya, its much safer to be in the air, or on the water, then knee deep in the muck in the jungle down here..." He looks off in the distance.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ipshivi/Yoggrith]

As the large half-orc stumbles out of the offices of House Tharashk, a short, stocky half-orc stops him.

"Exactly what are you doing here?" he says.

A human appears around the corner and hollers,"Taggart -- you got things under control?"

"Sure, Rosewood -- I'll be back in a sec, don't be lookin' at my cards while I'm out here."

He leads you towards the exit.

You make your way past the still bustling bazaar, towards the large building beyond it.  

The Chapterhouse is a newly constructed building, with prominent reliefs of House Phairlan and Ghallanda etched into the stone columns framing the doorway. Several tables filled with late lunch patrons are outside in a vine covered portico. Once inside, the brightly lit common room has an ample sized stage to one side, more tables and a bar on the other. Directly in front of you stands a beautiful elven maiden, standing behind an innkeepers desk. On the opposite wall, you make out stairs going up.

Several halflings are seen carrying trays laden with food and drink.

"May I be of assistance," The elven maiden asks in a honeyed voice.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]
> "The strange ones look like some ordinary creature you would see on Khorvaire or Xen'drik, but when they get close -- you can see that they aren't really what they seem to be -- I've heard tales of them changin' into some horrible shape that puts the fear of the Dark Six into ya."  The half-elf shakes his head as if in disbelief.
> 
> "I'm tellin' ya, its much safer to be in the air, or on the water, then knee deep in the muck in the jungle down here..." He looks off in the distance.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Aeranduil]
"True enough. But no one ever made a fortune by playing it safe." Sanne said. "I don't suppose you know anyone with a first-hand report of these things? Rumors are all well and good for a story, but I should like facts before heading out there."
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ipshivi/Yoggrith]
> 
> As the large half-orc stumbles out of the offices of House Tharashk, a short, stocky half-orc stops him.
> 
> "Exactly what are you doing here?" he says.
> 
> A human appears around the corner and hollers,"Taggart -- you got things under control?"
> 
> "Sure, Rosewood -- I'll be back in a sec, don't be lookin' at my cards while I'm out here."
> 
> He leads you towards the exit.
> 
> You make your way past the still bustling bazaar, towards the large building beyond it.
> 
> The Chapterhouse is a newly constructed building, with prominent reliefs of House Phairlan and Ghallanda etched into the stone columns framing the doorway. Several tables filled with late lunch patrons are outside in a vine covered portico. Once inside, the brightly lit common room has an ample sized stage to one side, more tables and a bar on the other. Directly in front of you stands a beautiful elven maiden, standing behind an innkeepers desk. On the opposite wall, you make out stairs going up.
> 
> Several halflings are seen carrying trays laden with food and drink.
> 
> "May I be of assistance," The elven maiden asks in a honeyed voice.
> [/sblock]




GM [sblock] As they moved into the Chapterhouse, Ipshivi stayed securely in Yoggrith's sizable shadow, moving with her usual soundless grace.  She had to shake her head at the sight of her fellow halflings going about their domestic work- she had almost entirely avoided Ghallandra-run inns since she left home, and the sight was sad but familiar.  To her, these tame folk had abandoned the fierce, proud ways of the tribal ancestors...

Once the elven maid stepped forward, Ipshivi let Yoggrith do the talking, while she looked around the room to see if any of their compatriots were here yet- or if anyone seemed to be watching them too closely... [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=DM/Jaxel]  Thanor sits where he has sat every night since his companions left Stormreach to return to Khorvaire, drinking as heavily as he is capable and lamenting the loss of his honor.  Most of those in the chapter house have already heard his story and learned to avoid him, as an angry, drunk dwarf looking to prove his dwarfhood can be a dangerous companion.

Still, as the gnome approaches Thanor looks up and nods a welcome his way.  He can tell with a glance that this is one who understands the thrill of battle, and the responsibility to protect those weaker than himself.  Well met, small one.  Ye look ta have just gotten past tha teeth.  If so, welcome to tha Isle of Secrets, lad.  I hope yer stay will prove happier than mine.  With a self-deprecating smile and shrug, the dwarf turns back to his ale. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Elf Maiden said:
			
		

> "May I be of assistance?"



Yoggrith nods at the elven female.  "I believe we have beds here for the evening... we are with the Tharashk hunting party.  Yoggrith M'groth and Ipshivi... although I'm sure the young halfling behind me is currently hidden from your eyes."

The halfork waits patiently for a response, and makes no attempt to point out to the female that Ipshivi is in fact behind him, but just invisible.  If the elf cannot accept his story, that's her problem.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Yoggrith/Ipshivi]

The elven maid looks gives a puzzled look at the halfork as she leans to the side to see behind him.  She regains her composure and says,"Yes, House Tharashk has reserved 7 rooms for your group.  Here is your key."

She hands him a key with the number 204 etched upon it.  "Second floor, on the left."   She nods in the direction of the stairs behind her.

You quickly scan the bar area and see Jaxel chatting with a dwarf at the bar.  No one appears to have taken too much interest in your arrival.

You hear the door open behind you.

"Be with you in a minute,"  The elven maiden says to the newcomer.

To your right, it appears that a band is setting up on the stage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Morika]
The Chapterhouse is a newly constructed building, with prominent reliefs of House Phairlan and Ghallanda etched into the stone columns framing the doorway. Several tables filled with late lunch patrons are outside in a vine covered portico. Once inside, the brightly lit common room has an ample sized stage to one side, more tables and a bar on the other. Directly in front of you stands a beautiful elven maiden, standing behind an innkeepers desk, currently talking with a large halfork, which you quickly recognize as Yoggrith.  On the opposite wall, you make out stairs going up.

Several halflings are seen carrying trays laden with food and drink.

"Be with you in a minute,"  The elven maiden says.

You quickly scan the bar area and notice Jaxel chatting with a dwarf.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]
"Are you kiddin' me?" The half-elf half chokes on some peanuts he was eating,"You won't find me trudging through the jungles of Xen'drik -- these boots were made fer walking, but only through water or air."

"I'm not achin' to find out how true these tales are... unless they can be seen from great heights..."

[sblock=Sanne]
You notice one of your daggers is missing from its sheath on your belt.  You don't know exactly when you saw it last.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]
> "Are you kiddin' me?" The half-elf half chokes on some peanuts he was eating,"You won't find me trudging through the jungles of Xen'drik -- these boots were made fer walking, but only through water or air."
> 
> "I'm not achin' to find out how true these tales are... unless they can be seen from great heights..."
> 
> [sblock=Sanne]
> You notice one of your daggers is missing from its sheath on your belt.  You don't know exactly when you saw it last.
> [/sblock]
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Aeranduil]
"I had thought someone might have survived and had some business with us. People who face strange creatures in the jungles often have interesting things to trade. Or want a quick ride home no matter what it costs." Sanne said.

"Have we had any problems with thieves lately?" She added. "And I do not mean people trying to sell their trash as Age of Giants artifacts. Someone seems to have lightened me of a dagger. Strange; it's not particularly valuable."
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Yoggrith/Ipshivi]
> The elven maid looks gives a puzzled look at the halfork as she leans to the side to see behind him.  She regains her composure and says,"Yes, House Tharashk has reserved 7 rooms for your group.  Here is your key."
> 
> She hands him a key with the number 204 etched upon it.  "Second floor, on the left."   She nods in the direction of the stairs behind her.
> 
> You quickly scan the bar area and see Jaxel chatting with a dwarf at the bar.  No one appears to have taken too much interest in your arrival.
> 
> You hear the door open behind you.
> 
> "Be with you in a minute,"  The elven maiden says to the newcomer.
> 
> To your right, it appears that a band is setting up on the stage.
> [/sblock]




DM[sblock] Ipshivi listened as the elf and Yoggrith spoke, but most of her attention was focused outward, as she surveyed the inn and its occupants.  When she saw Jaxel, she almost began to head over towards him and his new dwarven friend- but as she heard the door open behind her, she turned in the direction instead, almost reflexively stepping towards a more protected spot. 

OOC: 5 foot step to be beside Yoggrith rather than behind him.  Change facing to see who has entered behind us.  A little useful paranoia is probably better than playing Traveler's tricks on the staff.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

[sblock=DM/Jaxel/Dwarf/Anyone else at the Chapterhouse]Morika nearly stomps into the Chapterhouse, her hunger slightly asuaged, but her temper still bad.  A short, heavily muscled shifter woman with a thick, low, brutish forehead, her hair in many braids, wearing serviceable leathers, she strides over to the bar, ignoring the entertainments going on.

"Ale," she growls at the barkeep, her manner suggesting she's going to forcibly remove the tongue of anyone that sasses back at her right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM/Aeranduil]"Have we had any problems with thieves lately?" She added. "And I do not mean people trying to sell their trash as Age of Giants artifacts. Someone seems to have lightened me of a dagger. Strange; it's not particularly valuable."
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM/Sanne]
At Sanne's words, Aeranduil turns his attention to his own valuables, checking to see if he is missing anything...
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Elven Maid said:
			
		

> "Yes, House Tharashk has reserved 7 rooms for your group.  Here is your key.  Second floor, on the left."



Yoggrith nods once to the female and takes the key from her fingers.  He ignores the sounds and sights behind him and in the house, and instead moves immediately to the stairs.  He climbs the flight easily and upon reaching the second floor he walks the hallway until he finds his room.

He unlocks the door with his key and enters the room, closing and locking the door behind him.  Yoggrith intendeds to spend the rest of the evening closed up within his room, gathering his focus and his strength for the duty ahead.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne and Aeranduil]

"I can't vouch for these strange creatures, as I haven't seen 'em with my own eyes, but, come to think of it, we had a parcel that was dropped off by some bloke to be delivered to Morgrave University back in Sharn.  He mentioned he needed the opinion of a collegue of his about some strange monsters he saw out in the jungle...  Think his name was Sissyfus -- no, that doesn't sound right -- maybe Silayuss, yeah, that sounds better.

Said he was some sort of scholar or something..."

[/sblock]




OOC: Yoggrith has retired to his room for the night, Voadam will be arriving very late, that leaves Jaxel, Morika, and Ipshivi in the chapterhouse to meet/converse with Thanor at this point.


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=OOC]The color you used for the last block of text was pretty much unreadable for me (against the default skin).[/sblock]

[sblock=DM/Aeranduil]
"Thank you for the information. And the other matter I asked of?" Sanne said, refering to that minor bit of theivery someone appeared to have practiced on her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=Anyone in the Common Room] Getting no response from Jaxel, Thanor continues with his drinking.  Eventually he gets loose enough that he starts to sing an ancient dwarven ballad about abandoned tunnels:

The dust piles up, the silence swells
No work is done, but mark it well
No dwarf will rest, no beard will grow
Till life returns and forges glow. 

As the song ends the depressed dwarf sinks back into his seat and stares at the flames of the hearthfire.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Once Yoggrith headed off to his room, presumably for the night, Ipshivi was left to her own devices in the common room.  She debated the merits of minor tricks to be played on the staff, but finally decided against such mischief.  Instead she scrambled up one of the nearby walls and ensconced herself on a convenient perch above the table that Jaxel had chosen.  There she sat, watching the inn's other occupants.  She listened to the dwarf's song, but it seemed a bit sad, even by the typical standards of dwarven melancholy...  Finally her curiousity got the better of her.

"You seem like an experienced sort of fellow," said a quiet voice from the air above, pitched just loud enough for those at the table to hear clearly over the other sounds of the room.  "We're new in town, looking to hunt some giants.  I don't suppose you've been here long enough to hear any tales that might be helpful in our venture..."


----------



## Redclaw

At the mention of giants Thanor's drunken squint sharpens to the glint of cold steel.  Aye, lass.  I know of giants.  I'm 'ere now 'cause the cursed beasts drove me and me delve out o' the tunnels we carved from the livin' rock o' the mountains.  I don't ken how they tunnel-jumped us, but I'll be findin' a way to drive 'em out agen.  I jest need to resupply and find a few others to help me search 'em out.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Sanne/DM]
OOC: I take it that Aeranduil wasn't missing anything?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]

"This town wouldn't be Stormreach if there wasn't an undercurrent of thievery going on at some level -- those Stormlords don't really care if the town is murderin' each other as long as the tariff's, taxes, and duties are being collected."  He spits on the ground.

"Self-styled _'Coin'lords_.  It it weren't for the dragonshards, I'm sure several nations on the mainland would come down here in force and enforce order."

"You're all talk about work, milady, surely you came her because you knew I would be here, isn't that right?

OOC: Aeranduil was not missing anything.  @drothgery: I use the phb background, which is tan and brown, so I didn't realize you were having trouble seeing the dark blue.  I changed it to red.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Redclaw said:
			
		

> At the mention of giants Thanor's drunken squint sharpens to the glint of cold steel.  Aye, lass.  I know of giants.  I'm 'ere now 'cause the cursed beasts drove me and me delve out o' the tunnels we carved from the livin' rock o' the mountains.  I don't ken how they tunnel-jumped us, but I'll be findin' a way to drive 'em out agen.  I jest need to resupply and find a few others to help me search 'em out.




Ipshivi's chuckle is nearly soundless, a faint whistle of air.  "We're going hunting for some pesky ones, and I don't doubt we'll want a local guide.  If you're here in the morning, mayhap we'll be able to offer you a job- even if it is a different bunch of giants, an extra blade might be welcome."

OOC: Just so everybody is on the same page, Ipshivi is, as usual, still invisible.


----------



## Redclaw

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Just so everybody is on the same page, Ipshivi is, as usual, still invisible.



OOC: Luckily, Thanor is drunk enough not to notice.


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: And that is probably why Ipshivi is talking to him- by keeping her voice fairly quiet, anyone watching will just think Thanor is drunk enough to talk to the air or the furniture...


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Sanne/DM]
Aeranduil only shakes his head. He took a dim view on thievery; indeed, if he caught a pickpocket, the elf would be tempted to remove the criminal's hand.

He turns his attention to Sanne as the half-elf speaks, curious to hear what his companion has to say.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=DM/Aeranduil]
"And being the upright and trustworthy members of the business community that we of House Lyrandar are, we make great efforts to ensure that we pay every copper piece of taxes that we owe." She laughs. "If it weren't for the dragonshards, almost no one would be down here at all. Maybe those of us crazy enough to want to be Windwright Captains, but few others.

"I am sorry to say that I had not remembered you would be here. Join us for dinner and we can catch up on old times? And let me know how construction of _Stormrider_ is coming along, and if I am still in line to captain her."
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor looks around the table again, his eyes crossing a little as he realizes there's no body to go with the voice he's hearing.  I'll be here in tha mornin', and if ye're here, where I can see ye, I might be takin' ye up on that offer.
He then downs another ale and goes back to his singing.  While slightly more uplifting, this song is just as poorly sung as the last one.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil/Sanne]

"Aye,  I'll join ya for dinner, you can even bring your friend along," he says with a wink.

"Last I heard 'bout the _Stormrider_ was that the gnomes were having a problem with getting enough soarwood to finish the ship -- seems that the supply chain out of Aeranal has been behind their quota for some time."

"I'm jealous that you've been picked to captain her, but that will all be assuaged if you make the right pick for first mate..."

"I know a great dive to get some good grub nearby."  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Sanne/DM]

"Lead on then, friend," says Aeranduil to the halfblood, with a nod to Sanne. "It has been a long day already, and a bit of food would set us right."
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika Kevseks, female shifter druid*

*At the Chapterhouse*

Morika had been enjoying the cool ale when the dwarf began singing.  It wasn't that she was a good singer herself.  As a matter of fact, the few occasions where she had been drunk enough to sing herself, she had nearly shattered glass and had garnered a great deal of thrown food and drink in her face.  She had a horrible voice and little sense of personal pitch.  However, she knew and loved beautiful music, like the kind sung by the fey of her own Greensinger sect, and could not stand it when people sung off-pitch.

"Bleeding hells, at least croak on key!" Morika growled in the direction of the dwarf, sliding off her stool to walk to his corner of the room.  "Don't di'respect t' music!"


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor turns his bleary eyes on the shifter.  If ye don't like tha dwarvin' music, lass, ye've only to stop listenin'.  I'm singin' of me lost delve and a sorrow no surface-dweller can understand.   

He turns away, mumbling further details about giants and lost friends, but mercifully doesn't start singing again.


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=Aeranduil/DM]

"I'm jealous that you've been picked to captain her, but that will all be assuaged if you make the right pick for first mate..."

"Yes, but the House rather insists that even we reckless Windwright Captain types choose only _qualified_ personnel." Sanne laughs.

"I know a great dive to get some good grub nearby."  

"Well lead on, then. But do remember that I have been to Stormreach before, and I don't think my friend here would appreciate the kind of things we've been known to pull on first-timers."
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Thanor turns his bleary eyes on the shifter.  If ye don't like tha dwarvin' music, lass, ye've only to stop listenin'.  I'm singin' of me lost delve and a sorrow no surface-dweller can understand.
> 
> He turns away, mumbling further details about giants and lost friends, but mercifully doesn't start singing again.



  "I thought dwarven music had rhythm," she muttered, but far less acerbicly.  "And giants, bah, don't get me started.  I'm on the path to find them that's been killing without conscience or kind, but nobody around here knows nothing worth knowing about them.  It's gonna be right bloody."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]

"Ahh, stop lordin' yer Windwright Captainness over me, will ya?"  He says with a chuckle.

Then he snaps his fingers,"Right, so lets go grab some grub."

Valeon, your half-elf friend, leads you out of the Lyrander enclave and to the south, passing through a couple of wards before reaching the docks district.  Boxes of cargo are being hauled and loaded and unloaded from numerous vessels along the waterfront.  Warforged and regular laborers hurrying to finish their tasks before the last of the sunlight departs.

You approach a building that looks almost like a pile of sticks -- thousands of twigs that look thatched together.  A small sign above the door depicts a cat at the helm of a ship, below which reads,"The Ship's Cat".

Valeon holds open the door for the two of you, then makes his way to the bar, where he yells out,"Harysh -- your best table for a Windwright Captain and her friends."

A woman, who looks to be a shifter of some sort, hollers back,"Lordy me -- if the Stormlords knew I was entertainin' a Captain, they'd raise my rent!  Take the open table next to the fireplace."

You settle yourself into a cozy table next to the fireplace, then realize that you spot about a dozen cats roaming various parts of the restaurant, as well as taking up prominent spots on the warm stones in front of the fireplace.  A few other small animals can be spotted, which look to either be familiars or animal companions to your trained eyes.

After a few minutes, a scraggly waitress comes up to your table to take your order.

[/sblock]

OOC: I haven't seen a post for Jaxel in weeks, so there is a good chance he'll stay behind in Stormreach.


----------



## Redclaw

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I thought dwarven music had rhythm," she muttered, but far less acerbicly.  "And giants, bah, don't get me started.  I'm on the path to find them that's been killing without conscience or kind, but nobody around here knows nothing worth knowing about them.  It's gonna be right bloody."




Thanor's eyes don't leave the ale, and his gaze seems to grow even darker.  That be all giants, lass.  Ever' last one o' tha hulks kill without conscience.  But as I told, he looks around as if he misplaced something.  Finally giving up he shrugs, someone a moment ago, if ye be goin' after giants, an could make us o' an extra axe, I'm yer dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For DM/Sanne]
"Wine, please, white and sweet," says Aeranduil to the waitress. Then the elf looks at Valeon. "What do you recommend for food, my new friend?"
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]

"Ahh, if'n you want me to order a heroes feast for us all, then so be it," He says with a smile.

He turns towards the waitress and with a wink,"Bring us the house specialty!"

She shoots him a knowing look then heads back towards the kitchen.  She returns a short while later with a glass of cool wine for Aeranduil, and a flagon of ale for Valeon.

Rich conversation flows back and forth across the table of various goings-on and gossip about House Lyrander activities.  

A chorus of "oooh's" breaks up the conversation, and all eyes center on the platter being brought to your table.  What appears to be a giant rat is being served upon a large silver platter -- it is hard to tell exactly what it is, since it is on fire.

The waitress stops at the table and gingerly sets the platter down in front of you, and gives a single snap of her fingers.  The flames upon the entree extinguish and are replaced by a small amount of smoke.

Although it does not appear to me the most appetizing meal you've ever seen, the aroma that hits your nostrils makes your mouth water.

Valeon takes the lead and tears off a haunch and transfers it to his plate.

"What -- cat got your tongue?" He says with a laugh.

He takes a big bite of the meat and lets out a,"Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm."

[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika Kevsecks, female shifter druid*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Thanor's eyes don't leave the ale, and his gaze seems to grow even darker.  That be all giants, lass.  Ever' last one o' tha hulks kill without conscience.  But as I told, he looks around as if he misplaced something.  Finally giving up he shrugs, someone a moment ago, if ye be goin' after giants, an could make us o' an extra axe, I'm yer dwarf.



  Morika raises an eyebrow and snorts a bit, though in laughter, derision, or just because she was coughing, it's hard to say.

"Aye, we could use a good axe.  Why're ye here?  How'd you end up the back of beyond?" she asks.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor's mood seems to sink even lower as he answers the shifter's question.  Why does any dwarf leave 'is mountain home?  We came to delve tha depths o' Eberron, seek our fortune in 'is shards.  10 years we spent buildin' and workin' tha stone o' Xen'Drik.  It weren't Mror, but it was home.

Then those dross-spawned giants found us.  We'd seen 'em afore, but never organized, never smart.  This time they caught us unprepared, caught me unprepared.  I couldna defend 'em all...  He pauses for a long stretch, just staring at his ale.  

Tha rest left a tenday ago, headed back ta Mror.  I stayed with tha dream o' chasin' tha brutes out o' our home.  So aye, lass.  If ye'll have me I'll be happy ta join ye in solvin' this giant problem.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Sanne/DM]

Aeranduil raises an eyebrow, and a faint smile appears on his lips. "Not exactly what I was expecting," he says, taking a hunk of meat for himself. "Still, in my many travels I've eaten things that have looked worse than this."

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]

The tenderness of the meat speaks volumes to the chef's skill -- it would appear that the rat had been marinating in something for quite some time, and it has been slow roasted to perfection -- the meat is tender and juicy and is falling off the bone.  

You notice that all of the resident cats have gravitated towards your table, and have set up a phalanx of a sort, looking intently at the platter on the table.

You sate yourself upon the odd entree and finish your drink.

Valeon looks at both of you and says,"'Twas a pleasure seeing you Sanne, and, of course, meeting you, Aeranduil, but I must retire now, for I am leaving first thing in the morning on the _Dawnstar_ -- and the captain wouldn't be too happy to have his Quartermaster hung over or bleary eyed."

"I trust you know how to find your way back to your lodgings?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika Kevsecks, female shifter druid*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Thanor's mood seems to sink even lower as he answers the shifter's question.  Why does any dwarf leave 'is mountain home?  We came to delve tha depths o' Eberron, seek our fortune in 'is shards.  10 years we spent buildin' and workin' tha stone o' Xen'Drik.  It weren't Mror, but it was home.
> 
> Then those dross-spawned giants found us.  We'd seen 'em afore, but never organized, never smart.  This time they caught us unprepared, caught me unprepared.  I couldna defend 'em all...  He pauses for a long stretch, just staring at his ale.
> 
> Tha rest left a tenday ago, headed back ta Mror.  I stayed with tha dream o' chasin' tha brutes out o' our home.  So aye, lass.  If ye'll have me I'll be happy ta join ye in solvin' this giant problem.



  The dwarf's story touches a deep place in Morika's flinty heart.  Her own struggles during the war had been to protect her own, and if she had seen them all cut down... she'd be staying to get revenge as well.

"Sounds like we're running the same prey dwarf.  I'd be glad to have ye along.  I'm called Morika Kevsecks.  You?"


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor Spikeshield's me name, and 'tis truly grateful I am that ye'll be given' me tha chance ta take a few more giants down.  He takes another drink, then pauses to look at the ale.  Well, if we be headin' out tomorrow I best not be gettin' any worse off.  I won't be caught unawares again.  With that he pushes the mug away and seems to straighten up, losing some of the defeat he had been carrying with him.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For DM / Sanne]

Aeranduil nods his farewell to the half-elf. "Have a safe and pleasant journey, Valeon." He turns his gaze to Sanne. "And I am sure my companion can get us safely back to our lodgings."

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

The silver haired Voadam finally makes his way back to the chapterhouse late that evening.

[sblock]Did I get an answer to whether these drow are averse to the effects of sunlight such as from my aasimar innate ability?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

When the wizard enters the chapterhouse, he sees Morika at the bar trading quips with a forlorn dwarf.

[sblock=Voadam]

The drow of Xen'drik appear to have the same aversion to light that they did on the last world Voadam came from, along with the ability to create darkness.

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=DM / Aeranduil ]

Sanne had suppressed a grin when she realized where Valeon was leading them, and cheerfully played along when he ordered the house specialty for all of them. It was, after all, quite good if you didn't think too much about what it was. So she had talked and ate and drank with reckless abandon and a few comments about how too many meals like that would ruin her figure.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Have a safe and pleasant journey, Valeon." He turns his gaze to Sanne. "And I am sure my companion can get us safely back to our lodgings."




"My sentiments as well," She said. "And if you let me know if you hear anything interesting while we are in town, the next time we go out it will be my treat."

And with that she made her goodbyes and led Aeranduil back to their lodgings.
[/sblock]

OOC: Sorry about the vanishing swashbuckler act; work was rather busy last week.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Thanor Spikeshield's me name, and 'tis truly grateful I am that ye'll be given' me tha chance ta take a few more giants down.  He takes another drink, then pauses to look at the ale.  Well, if we be headin' out tomorrow I best not be gettin' any worse off.  I won't be caught unawares again.  With that he pushes the mug away and seems to straighten up, losing some of the defeat he had been carrying with him.



  Morika offers him a salute with her mug and drains it dry.

"Wise man Thanor.  See ya come daylight," she says, and cracks her neck loudly.  "Ah... that was a good one."


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Aeranduil]

As you exit the Ship's Cat, the night sky of Stormreach greets you.

The dock district is still abuzz with merchants and crew loading last minute cargo onto ships.

Sanne leads the elf through the crowds towards the western exit of the ward and continues onward -- heading back to the Chapterhouse.  You pass by the location where you saw the horrific scene earlier, the watch having done an excellent job of cleaning up the area, no sign is left on the street.

You enter the Chapterhouse and are greeted by the elven maiden.  She looks up from her book at her desk.  You notice the shifter druid just standing up over at the bar, mentioning something to the dwarf sitting next to her -- no other party members are in sight.

"May I help you?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor continues to stare into the fire for a while, then shakes his head and gets up from the bench.  I'm lookin' forrard ta fightin' alongside ya, Morika.  Tha giants don't stand a chance with yer claws and my axe against 'em.

With that he heads to his room to sleep off the ale he'd spent the day pouting down his throat.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=DM/Sanne/Redclaw/Isida]
Aeranduil greets the young elven lass in elven, and then asks for rooms for himself and his companion. 

Noticing the shifter druid, he nods greeting to her. "Morika."

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Chapterhouse - evening into morning 24 Zarantyr 999*

The soft feather beds of the Chapterhouse are a welcome respite to the events of the day.  The night passes uneventfully, but you catch yourself waking up every so often to double check that you are still alone in your room.  The prospect of possible spies has not set well with you.   Many questions still bubbled up from the fringes of your minds -- _what could be behind the giants aggression?  Who exactly was the invisible person at the dock?  Could there be any connection? _ 

For Sanne and Aeranduil, the vivid sight of the wound on Barrak's head spawned several nightmares -- how exactly did *that* fit into the grand scheme of things?

You awake to the early dawn light and prepare yourself to the day -- for today you are venturing into the hinterlands of Xen'drik.  

As you leave your room, you cast one last look onto the soft, luxurious bed -- not knowing when you would rest in such comfort again.

You head downstairs to grab something to eat and notice that the rest of your group is already there.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Having gone to bed much earlier in the evening that the others, Yoggrith wakes up a full two hours before dawn.  He rises from the bed, changes his clothing into a new dark tunic and trousers, and repacks his equipment for the day.  The halfork then leaves the room and walks downstairs into the main hall of the Chapterhouse.

The darkness in the room would be bothersome to some people, but to Yoggrith, it is a welcomed sight.  His darkvision picks out details that others would easily miss, and he steps forward casually.  When he reaches the center of the large hall, he places his pack carefully on a chair, then spends the next hour going through a combination prayer/stretching routine.  The dark is a wonderful time to give blessing to The Shadow (much moreso than the hour he spent at the temple the day before), and he makes sure to give himself over, body, mind and soul.

When his warm-up is finished, he turns and sits gently on a chair, staring off into space for an hour while waiting for the others to finally get up with the rising sun.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil joins the others, mostly refreshed. As an elf, he needed less rest than most of his other companions, and that would be an asset on this trip. And a light meal before setting off into the wilderness would definitely be well advised.


----------



## pathfinderq1

If Ipshivi had slept at all, none could say.  Certainly, she seemed to be one of the first to return to the main hall- if she had even left it.  As the others began to filter down from the rooms, her quiet voice called out a cheerful (but restrained) greeting- though the day was yet young, she was already cloaked in the concealing layers of her magics.

OOC: Only 2 hours sleep and no food needed, so Ipshivi is raring to go.  See the Unseen, Walk Unseen, Entropic Warding and Spiderwalk all up and running.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne came downstairs well after some of the early risers and people who did not need sleep. She was a Khoravar, not an elf, and she knew well enough to get her sleep in port while she could. She could command a deck four hours after falling asleep on a night that featured far too much wine or ale, but she would not unless she had to.

So she joined those taking a morning meal.


----------



## Redclaw

Shaking off the headache that resulted from his night of heavy drinking (the latest in a string that stretched back to his arrival in Stormreach over a week ago), Thanor made his way down to the common room, wondering if his conversations from the night before had been real.  Just in case he made sure to bring all of his equipment with him.

Entering the common room he looked around for the shifter, or the invisible female he talked with first, although he realized that might be a difficult task.  He saw a collection of well-armed and competent looking folk, but couldn't see either of the two he had already met.


----------



## Voadam

Over a hearty breakfast of bacon, eggs, and bread with some of the local fruits on the side to cleanse the palate at the closure of the meal, Voadam expounds upon some of his researches upon the denizens of the jungles. "*So in addition to the many beasts that are magically adapted to their local environment the reports of the new creatures leave much to be desired in their descriptions, though dark transformations and accompanying feelings of dread are common. This leads me to believe it is not the primal fear mortals feel around dragons, but quite possibly fiend possession or twistings from dark magic infusions. And then there is the Traveller's Curse to contend with*."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika woke a little early, just before dawn, and yawned and stretched luxuriously.  It wasn't necessarily fitting, at least in the eyes of some purists, for a follower of nature to revel in the comforts of civilization.  But Morika found some pleasure in folding herself in the soft bed.  Stormreach was hardly civilized, and the birds whose feathers made up the bed had been eaten long before.  Why let their feathers flutter free in the wind when they could make such lovely nests?  Though the druid preferred the open sky or forest canopy to the roof of an inn, she'd make an exception for such a fine night of sleep.

Slipping outside to see the sun, Morika wiggled her toes in the dirt, connecting herself to the earth, as she let the power of the land, sea, and sun fill her.  The beast within her breast growled in hunger and the hint of immanent danger, and she nodded in silent agreement.  The journey would be the toughest she'd ever undertaken.

Going back inside, she saw the others had filled the room while she had been contemplating.  Crossing to the dwarf, and snagging breakfast on the way, she greeted him through a mouthful of sausage.

"Morning," she said, and then raised her voice a bit to get the attention of her party.  "Children!  This be Thanor, and he'll be heading out with us.  He's got a solid axe and an itch t' use it against giants, so he's exactly what we be needing, eh?"


----------



## drothgery

Sanne introduced herself to the newcomer. She had thought to do so when she finished her breakfast, but was glad Morika had given her a name to go on.

[sblock=Thanor]
Sanne's physical description:

Age: 46 
Gender: F 
Height: 4' 9" 
Weight: 90 lbs. 
Eyes: Green 
Hair: Blonde 
Skin: Fair

Short and athletic, Sanne keeps her hair cut short, and is in the uniform of a senior Lyrandar officer, with rapier on one hip. Her most distinctive feature, though, is the Lesser Mark of Storm on her left shoulder, wrapping into her neck and back.
[/sblock]

"There was one other thing. I don't know if you heard here, but Barrak was killed last night. By something strange; I don't know anything that kills like that." She says.


----------



## Voadam

The silver-haired bear of a man in black robes gives a salutory nod of his head to Thanor and says "*Greetings and well-met Thanor. I am called Voadam the Green Wizard of Althora. Tell me, have you been in the jungles enough to overcome the Traveller's curse? As I am sure Morika explained, we are heading out to investigate and learn of events in giant territory, not to hunt down giants indiscriminately. Though with their recent increase in aggressions another axe is welcome.*"


----------



## Voadam

drothgery said:
			
		

> "There was one other thing. I don't know if you heard here, but Barrak was killed last night. By something strange; I don't know anything that kills like that." She says.





"*What? No I had not heard. What were the circumstances of his death?"*


----------



## Redclaw

Grateful for Morika's introduction, and the confirmation of his memory, Thanor greats the others in turn.  He shakes his head at Voadam's question.  I'm sorry ta say I didna spend much time above ground.  It's a true dwarf I am, and tha delve was me home, not tha jungle.


----------



## pathfinderq1

drothgery said:
			
		

> "There was one other thing. I don't know if you heard here, but Barrak was killed last night. By something strange; I don't know anything that kills like that." She says.




"What do you mean 'kills like that'?," Ipshivi chirped from her perch.  "Was he mutilated or magicked to death in some exotic manner?"  She had hoped that danger would at least wait until they were out in the jungle, but that didn't seem likely now...


----------



## drothgery

Sanne recaps what she and Aeranduil saw earlier.

[sblock=OOC]
I _think_ it looks like mind flayer sucked out his brain, but Sanne is unfamiliar with mind flayers and has no ranks in K(dungeoneering).
[/sblock]

"I don't suppose any of you have any ideas?"


----------



## Voadam

The silver haired wizard looks grim at the description "*Hole in his skull and brain removed entirely? Hel's white face it sounds like illithids. An advanced and twisted alien race of evil tentacled mind mages that can stun mortal minds and then either bend you to their will or burrow into your skull to feast on your brain. Very dangerous. I defeated one I knew was coming by ambushing it and its minions with a squad of paladins I had hidden with illusions. Any other circumstances and it would have wiped the corridor with us by itself. Another I encountered we drove off with a barrage of powerful evocation magics from multiple mages beyond the range of its mind magics. That one fled to other planes. Immediate overwhelming force before they can act is the preferred method of dealing with illithids if you plan to win a fight with them. They are said to have dealings with other dark races, particularly in the slave trade*."

ooc I took drothergy's post as an invitation to read the spoilered text from when Sanne and Aerundil left the group.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"How utterly repulsive," Ipshivi said with a shudder.  "While I'd like to hope it was coincidence, I can't really believe that so we'll have to be extra careful.  I suppose if such creatures can play with other beings' brains, they would find a group of giants to be excellent minions...  We should get on the move, I guess- I think this is everybody who is coming.  Jaxel wasn't looking too happy last night."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The elven maid who greeted you all yesterday stops by with a note.

"It is from your gnome friend."

She smiles then walks away, towards the front desk.

The note is sealed in an envelope being the raised mark of the Chapterhouse.

The hastily scribbled note itself reads:

_"Sorry to keep ya in suspense, but I received word yesterday that my former employers had an urgent item for me tah deliver, so when they says hop, I gotsa hop.  See ya's around later if ya survive."_


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith sits and waits patiently as the discussions continue, and even the mention of the brain-sucking did not seem to make an impression on him.  Whether that is because he truly was not bothered by it, is very good at keeping his emotions in check, or was really just not listening, is hard for anyone to say.

Jaxel's note, however, sparks more of a reaction that the mind flayer point did.  "It is a shame.  He was a fierce warrior... although more than a little foolhardy.  To keep him on his feet took more doing than a more tactically sound warrior would require."

His head turns in the direction of the new dwarf, although he does not meet the fighter's eyes.  "I hope you hold rank in combat, rather than rush about.  I do not have the speed to chase you across the field of battle to keep you healthy.  But I will endeavor to do so regardless."

He then says to the group at large.  "Shall we go?"


----------



## Voadam

Voadam frowns not liking the explanation for the gnome's dissapearance, nor fully believing it. "*A moment Magroth. Who did he say his former employers were? I had not heard him speak about such. I think it would be worth confirming this lest it turn out otherwise. If we are being targeted one by one by factions who wish our mission ill it would be best we knew of it."*


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=ipshivi]
When Sanne came downstairs, you noticed a small disc, which you noticed was invisible trailing behind her.  You have no idea what it is.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor chuckes knowingly at the halfork's comment.  If ye've never seen a dwarven phalanx in action, I can understand ye not bein' sure o' me style.  Let me assure ye, once I plant me feet, ain't nobody goin' ta move me, least of all meself.


----------



## pathfinderq1

[sblock=Voadam/GM] As the group mills about, getting ready to depart, Ipshivi tugs at the sleeve of your robes and whispers "There is something invisible, some kind of floating disc or point of light following Sanne.  I can't tell what it is, but I bet it is magic, and you seem to know the arcane pretty thoroughly."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil remains quiet, taking in the conversation.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: During the trip to Stormreach, Jaxel was overheard mentioning that he worked as a finder for House Sivis from time to tiime.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Bleeding hell, now we have brain-sucking tentacled nasties out killing more of Tharashk's people?  Someone's got a _powerful_ grudge against them...  Don't blame them for bringing in us to look it up, eh?" Morika said, though it's not clear if her tone is in jest or anticipation.  "Oy, I talked t' a local giant druid, said his people wouldn't be making trouble for Tharashk.  So at least we don't have to be watchin' our backs as much, eh?  What else did people hear?  Anything about hate for t' House?"


----------



## Voadam

As someone brings up House Sivis Voadam says "*Does anyone know where their house representatives are in the city? I'd like to verify this note before leaving without the gnome. It should not take much time to do so*."

Voadam looks to the side a little then nods once in acknowledgement and thinks for a moment with his hand upon his bearded chin as he ponders. He reaches down and pulls out a piece of parchment and quill from his backpack and places them on the breakfast table. Reaching in again he pulls out an inkwell and dips the quill into the well and scratches out a note. He passes the parchment to Sanne with a pleasant smile.

The parchment for Sanne:
[sblock]the note says "_Do you bear magics that create an invisible disk of force or point of light behind you that follows you around? If not, shake your head no_."[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Bleeding hell, now we have brain-sucking tentacled nasties out killing more of Tharashk's people?  Someone's got a _powerful_ grudge against them...  Don't blame them for bringing in us to look it up, eh?" Morika said, though it's not clear if her tone is in jest or anticipation.  "Oy, I talked t' a local giant druid, said his people wouldn't be making trouble for Tharashk.  So at least we don't have to be watchin' our backs as much, eh?  What else did people hear?  Anything about hate for t' House?"




"*Which giants? Do you know which type and tribes he was speaking of?"*


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:
			
		

> As someone brings up House Sivis Voadam says "*Does anyone know where their house representatives are in the city? I'd like to verify this note before leaving without the gnome. It should not take much time to do so*."




"I can take care of this." Sanne volunteers.




			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam looks to the side a little then nods once in acknowledgement and thinks for a moment with his hand upon his bearded chin as he ponders. He reaches down and pulls out a piece of parchment and quill from his backpack and places them on the breakfast table. Reaching in again he pulls out an inkwell and dips the quill into the well and scratches out a note. He passes the parchment to Sanne with a pleasant smile.
> 
> The parchment for Sanne:
> [sblock]the note says "_Do you bear magics that create an invisible disk of force or point of light behind you that follows you around? If not, shake your head no_."[/sblock]




Sanne shakes her head. _What could that possibly be?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Which giants? Do you know which type and tribes he was speaking of?"*



  Morika shrugs with maddening casualness.  "It never came up, but I could find out soon enough.  He said he was in the market often."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam nods in response to Sanne then says "*Hold a moment, I've got a scroll I wish to examine before you are off. This will take just a minute*." Voadam draws out another piece of parchment, places it on the table and begins to cast a spell then he begins to concentrate and focus after the spell is cast.

DM[sblock]detect magic and he begins to sift through the various auras in the room for power level and school, particularly around Sanne and Thanor but also upon the various persons of the party and look for unknown sources such as Ipshivi and possibly other invisible sources. Spellcraft +13 to determine school of magical sources. I suspect the aura near Sanne will be divination but we will see.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]

As you recite the familar incantation for your cantrip, you begin to look around the room.

After a half minute, you have swept the room for magical sources, and have not been surprised by some of the results -- on Thanor, you notice many abjurative magicks, likewise, you've picked up many similiar magical aura's on the rest of your companions.  Although you have not 'seen' Ipshivi this morning, the presence of several strong enchantments sitting on a bench behind you seems to be where she is at the moment.

As you look towards Sanne, you now notice a magic aura behind her, as you concentrate upon it, it appears to be from the school of divination, further study shows that it a _strong_ aura.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*Ah yes. I thought so. Take this with you once I put my mark on it.*" Voadam writes a note on the parchment. Voadam gets up and goes over to an apparently empty chair and holds out the note to read it one last time before bringing it over to Sanne "*If you would check that out while the rest of us follow up on this giant druid issue. Probably best not to go alone though with illithids running around.*"


Ipshi and Sanne[sblock] the note says "_You are being scryed upon by strong divination magic. We follow in case of ambush. Ipshi will be close by you_."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil waits to move out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Thanor, yer coming with me, right?  Let's move out, I'll see the rest of you lot sometime later if there's food," Morika says with a grunt as she shoulders the rest of her stuff.  Thusly prepared, she will head out to the markets, eyes peeled for the giant druid she saw yesterday.  The fact that she didn't have his name or his family's name was irrelevant; she was sure she'd find him eventually.  Stormreach just wasn't _that_ big, and how many relatively friendly giant druids could there be?


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor shrugs and hefts his shield onto his back.  I'm not doin' anythen else, so I'll follow ye.  Although talkin' to a giant seems a bit daft ta me.  He nods to the others as he leaves, still trying to find the owner of the other voice he remembers hearing last night.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"He's no ordinary giant.  Druid, like me.  Not your average murderin' brute, or I wouldn't 'a talked to 'im," Morika says, not unsympathetic to the dwarf's unease.


----------



## drothgery

"All right then," Sanne says. "See you in a bit."

_And hopefully, while I am gone my friends will figure out some means of dealing with this most unwelcome trailer. There is one thing I could try, but it would take time, and I have never been all that confident with the arcane. I know what I need to pilot an airship, little more._


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Voadam/Ipshivi]

Sanne is able to locate the Sivis Enclave without any difficulty.  However, she receives some odd news once inside, as they do not have any record of any house agent receiving or dispatching a message for anyone named Jaxel.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Morika/Thanor]

As you walk out into the bazaar that bustles before the Chapterhouse, you do not see anyone that would be of giant-like size.  Upon speaking to some of the vendors and asking around about a giant, you are directed to "Tents of Rusheme" -- a structure just outside Stormreach to the west, where all the giants that trade with the city residents reside.

You make your way to the tents and begin to see a handful of large tents and lean-to's.

A large giant approaches in your direction, a large sack over its shoulder, it glances at you, but does not seem to slow down or offer any greeting other than a slight nod of the head.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=DM/Morika] Thanor's hand, chorded muscle showing clearly through his weathered skin, kneads at the handle of his axe.  His eyes stare at every movement the giant makes as it walks by, as if willing it to give him a reason to take out the pent-up anger that has fueled him for the past few weeks.  Do ye really think any of their kind can be civilized?  he asks Morika.  Ye can talk to 'em, but I'll be watchin' fer trechery. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Morika/Thanor]
> 
> As you walk out into the bazaar that bustles before the Chapterhouse, you do not see anyone that would be of giant-like size.  Upon speaking to some of the vendors and asking around about a giant, you are directed to "Tents of Rusheme" -- a structure just outside Stormreach to the west, where all the giants that trade with the city residents reside.
> 
> You make your way to the tents and begin to see a handful of large tents and lean-to's.
> 
> A large giant approaches in your direction, a large sack over its shoulder, it glances at you, but does not seem to slow down or offer any greeting other than a slight nod of the head.
> 
> [/sblock]





			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM/Morika]Thanor's hand, chorded muscle showing clearly through his weathered skin, kneads at the handle of his axe. His eyes stare at every movement the giant makes as it walks by, as if willing it to give him a reason to take out the pent-up anger that has fueled him for the past few weeks. Do ye really think any of their kind can be civilized?  he asks Morika. Ye can talk to 'em, but I'll be watchin' fer trechery. [/sblock]



 [sblock=DM/Thanor]"They're probably less civilized than me, and that's sayin' a lot.  The ones we're to be goin' after seems ta be murderous brutes, but this one fella I talked to was decent enough.  Giants ain't subtle, so if he'd a wished me harm, one or the other of us woulda been dead, ya see?" Morika comments in an undertone to Thanor.  As the walking giant moves to pass, she raises her voice.  "Oi!  You there!  I be lookin' fer a fellow forest walker, one of yer druids, talked to him yesterday..." Morika starts out, and then describes the giant druid she remembers as well as she can, recalling his height, hair, dress, and anything else she can remember.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika/Thanor]

The giant stops briefly and takes in what you are saying.  His common doesn't appear to be very good, but he does blurt out the word "Ereg" then points to a tent surrounded by large plants in giant-sized pots.

He nods slightly then heads towards the town, his large leather sack slung low over one immense shoulder.

You walk over to the tent that was pointed out to you and Morika spots the giant that she saw in the woods on the other side of the tent tending to a large potted tree.

He looks up and sees your approach.

"Greetings little one, I didn't expect to see you again so soon, and this time you have brought a friend."

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

While the rest of the companions are out and about their tasks, Aeranduil relaxes in the Chapter House.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika Kevsecks, female shifter druid*



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Morika/Thanor]
> 
> The giant stops briefly and takes in what you are saying.  His common doesn't appear to be very good, but he does blurt out the word "Ereg" then points to a tent surrounded by large plants in giant-sized pots.
> 
> He nods slightly then heads towards the town, his large leather sack slung low over one immense shoulder.
> 
> You walk over to the tent that was pointed out to you and Morika spots the giant that she saw in the woods on the other side of the tent tending to a large potted tree.
> 
> He looks up and sees your approach.
> 
> "Greetings little one, I didn't expect to see you again so soon, and this time you have brought a friend."
> 
> [/sblock]



 [sblock=DM/Thanor]"Greetings yerself Ereg.  I have myself a question and wanted t' pass on a warning.  Someone out here's got some powerful hate for Tharashk; another one o' theirs was killed last night, brain sucked out of his skull; mind flayer did it, says our wizard.  I ain't never heard of 'em, but if things like that are running around here, I thought you might like to know for yer kin.

"Also, we're heading out today fer the wilds.  You said yer kin don't have any hate for Tharashk, but some tribe does further north.  I was to be asking after yer kith and kin, so no one gets too eager with their arrows.  We only have quarrels with them that's been killin' with no warning nor cause.  So which tribes around here need we be wary, and who do we hold our blades hard?  Saw enough damn friendly fire in the War up in my country t' not want to ever see it again," Morika explains, her expression a bit bitter with an old memory.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=Sanne's group]
"That's odd." Sanne says. "I wonder where that note really came from."
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Sanne's group

[sblock]"Another one picked off. Let's head back." Voadam will later ask Ipshivi quietly if the sensor is still there.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne/Voadam/Ipshivi]

Ipshivi still sees the invisible object trailing Sanne.  

You make it back to the Chapterhouse and rejoin Yoggrith and Aeranduil in the tavern area.  Morika and the new dwarf are not seen at this point.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Thanor/Morika]

The giant looks pensive for a moment.  

In his slow, bass voice, "A mind flayer, you say.  Can't tell ya that I'm that familiar with them."

He pauses.

"Don't think I'd like having my head cut open and my noggin sucked out very much."

He pauses.

"I'll tell the others here in the tents about this piece of information, its sure to spread out as they come and go."

"As  for my kin..."

He loses his thought for a moment, and looks skyward for several moments.

"Well, I can't say that I've had much contact my many of the other hill giants, as I've lived in or around Stormreach for many years now.  I don't even know who the chiefs are anymore down south."

"And add to the fact that us giants have never banded together in large groups, due to the old superstition and all."

He pauses.

"But just beware when deep in the backlands -- you never know who be yer friend and who be yer foe.  Don't matter if they're big or small.  Lots of fellers never come back once they leave Stormreach."

"So be on guard."
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne/Voadam/Ipshivi]
> 
> Ipshivi still sees the invisible object trailing Sanne.
> 
> You make it back to the Chapterhouse and rejoin Yoggrith and Aeranduil in the tavern area.  Morika and the new dwarf are not seen at this point.
> 
> [/sblock]




Everyone but Thannor and Morrikka
[sblock]
Voadam speaks quietly to everybody individually keeping some distance from Sanne as he does so.

*"There are a few issues. The gnome did not get a mission from his house as the note says. I believe him either dead, abducted, or sent on a false mission to get him out of the way. With the hunter's death it looks likely the two instances are not unrelated.

Second I believe Sanne is being scried upon by a long lasting powerful divination. There is a magical divination magic that follows her. I believe it allows the scryer to see and hear her and things within 10' of her. If so it is being cast by a powerful spellcaster, one who outstrips me in magical power. If we obtained an appropriate scroll and I spent time learning it I could learn a spell powerful enough to ward her, but it would take time and resources. She was not attacked even though she was watched while apparently alone. It is possible the scryer could see our invisible Ipshivi, but I think it unlikely."*

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*In the Chapterhouse*

[sblock=Chapterhouse folks]

The elven maiden returns to the group shortly after Sanne and company rejoin Yoggrith and Aeranduil.

"A representative from House Tharashk has arrived for you."  She points over her shoulder to a gruff looking half-orc standing by the innkeeper's desk.

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:
			
		

> Everyone but Thannor and Morrikka
> [sblock]
> Voadam speaks quietly to everybody individually keeping some distance from Sanne as he does so.
> 
> *"There are a few issues. The gnome did not get a mission from his house as the note says. I believe him either dead, abducted, or sent on a false mission to get him out of the way. With the hunter's death it looks likely the two instances are not unrelated.
> 
> Second I believe Sanne is being scried upon by a long lasting powerful divination. There is a magical divination magic that follows her. I believe it allows the scryer to see and hear her and things within 10' of her. If so it is being cast by a powerful spellcaster, one who outstrips me in magical power. If we obtained an appropriate scroll and I spent time learning it I could learn a spell powerful enough to ward her, but it would take time and resources. She was not attacked even though she was watched while apparently alone. It is possible the scryer could see our invisible Ipshivi, but I think it unlikely."*
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=chapterhouse]
"It seems to me that there are great many reasons why whoever is behind that point of divination magic has not seen fit to attack me yet. It could be that scryer is a hireling or someone skilled in divination spells but not in combat magic -- in which case they might not be willing to cross swords with me. It could be that distance made a quick reaction impossible -- you know better than I what limitis there on scrying spells. But most likely, whoever set it up truly intended to observe us, not just set up an ambush." Sanne said.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Chapterhouse Folks]
"It appears there is much more going on here than we originally thought," says Aeranduil, keeping his voice low, as if that could prevent the person scrying upon Sanne from hearing him. "We should remain together from this point on. Seperating only leaves us more susceptible to attack and ambush." 

With that said, the elf nods his head in the direction of the half-orc. "Should we now meet with House Tharashk's representative?"
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Should we now meet with House Tharashk's representative?"



Yogrrith stands up from his chair and begins walking towards the front desk.  "Yes.  Let us begin that which we were hired for."


----------



## Voadam

[sblock]"*Let us meet with them. Hopefully the other two will be arriving shortly and connect up with us. Staying together would be prudent, those who have fallen have been alone*.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

The remainder of the group gathers around the half-orc Tharashk messenger.

He gruffly says,"Barrak was meant to be your liason, but he has met an unfortunate end.  I am his cousin, Viklam."

He looks over the group.  "I was told there were seven of you, not five."

He grunts then says,"Follow me.  Hopefully I won't lose any more of you in the walk to the compound."

[D]aa[/D]

Viklam leads you into the Tharashk compound and back into the Great Hall, which you were in yesterday.  You are lead to the back corner.  He motions you to take a seat around the large table.

A grizzled man approaches, walking with the air of confidence and wisdom.  A mane of white hair flows behind him.

"Good Morning."

He pauses as he quickly scans the group.

"Were there not seven of your yesterday?  Please don't tell me that you've lost people as well."

"From what I can determine of Barrak's report,  we have deduced that he was most likely an Emerald Claw agent.  We have had sources tell us that they have become interested in what is happening in the jungle -- for what reason, we do not know."

"We suffered a blow to our House last night with the loss of Barrak. I don't know if you've heard, but he was found in the ward south of here with a hole in his skull the size of a grapefruit, with his brain completely gone.  Our fears are that whatever ate his brain did so in the hopes to learn what he knew of our operations on the continent."

"Needless to say, we're at a loss of trying to fill in the pieces to this puzzle, but both of them have involved you to a certain extent, so I would suggest you watch your backs."

"I cannot even fathom who would have issues with a retrieval mission into the jungle, but it appears that there are folks who do not want this to happen."

He shakes his head.

"Anyway, we have outfitted a caravan to accompany you into the jungle."

"Ganyon will be joining you as a guide -- he has been on land down here for the better part of 10 years. He is a skilled tracker and survivalist, so he should have no problem taking you where you need to go. With him leading you, the Curse of the Traveler should not come into play.  Along with Ganyon, will be two other trackers, a priest, and an artificier.  They all have jungle experience and should guide you well.  The priest is actually on retainer from House Sivis and will be carrying a Speaking Stone."

Do you have any questions?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

> [sblock=Thanor/Morika]
> 
> The giant looks pensive for a moment.
> 
> In his slow, bass voice, "A mind flayer, you say.  Can't tell ya that I'm that familiar with them."
> 
> He pauses.
> 
> "Don't think I'd like having my head cut open and my noggin sucked out very much."
> 
> He pauses.
> 
> "I'll tell the others here in the tents about this piece of information, its sure to spread out as they come and go."
> 
> "As  for my kin..."
> 
> He loses his thought for a moment, and looks skyward for several moments.
> 
> "Well, I can't say that I've had much contact my many of the other hill giants, as I've lived in or around Stormreach for many years now.  I don't even know who the chiefs are anymore down south."
> 
> "And add to the fact that us giants have never banded together in large groups, due to the old superstition and all."
> 
> He pauses.
> 
> "But just beware when deep in the backlands -- you never know who be yer friend and who be yer foe.  Don't matter if they're big or small.  Lots of fellers never come back once they leave Stormreach."
> 
> "So be on guard."
> [/sblock]



 [sblock=DM/Thanor]The slow manner of speaking might have annoyed some poeple, but Morika waits patiently for the giant to finish speaking.  She had, after all, been friends with several kinds of fey, including those attached to the mountains.  Oreads could be as ponderous in their speech as Ereg here, and it did no good to snap at someone over their fundemental natures.

"So... local hill giants, mostly all right.  Those outside the town, pretty iffy.  Got it.  But... what's this about a superstition about being in large groups?  I ain't heard of that afore," Morika asks quizzically.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika/Thanor]

"Back when I was a wee boy, my father told to me what happened back in the past -- when giants built large cities towering into the sky."

He pauses.

"When the great battle was fought and done with, a curse, called Du'rashka Tul, was placed upon the land to prevent any group to become a ruling power again."

"It is said that any state or nation on Xen'drik was to reach a certain size, a great disaster is visited upon its people."

He pauses.

"Because of this, most of the tribes on this land are small."

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=DM/Morika]Thanor listens to the giant's tale, determined to remain silent and let Morika handle the communicating.  The story of the ancient curse, however, strikes him as a bit hard to accept.  _I can't belive they've bought into this thing fer so long, _ he thinks to himself.  _I wonder if we've all gotten used ta them stayin' separate, and now one a them's decided to test it out.  That could be trouble. _[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Do you have any questions?"




"*Two of our members are finishing up business in the city in preparation for our trip. An experienced tracker, two back up trackers, a priest with a Speaking Stone, and an artificer. You are sending these presumably to aid us while we handle the actual investigation. I have two questions to start. First, what are the capabilities of the priest and artificer? Second, are all but the priest agents from within House Tharask."*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Nardon*

"The gnome priest is the only non-Tharashk member of the expedition.  We have had dealings with him for many years, so we trust him as one of our own."

"As for the capabilities of the others, well, they are well seasoned and skilled in their areas of expertise.  Ganyon, the lead tracker, spends all his time in the jungle and is always finding undiscovered ruins and caches of ancient artifacts.  The others are journeymen, but quite capable."

"The artificier is one of our best."  

"Although she is admittedly not on par with people of your background,  a bit gruff, and sometimes can be a pain in my ass, but she gets the job done."

"Where do you plan on meeting up with your companions?  Are you ready to move out now, or should I tell the folks to grab a bite to eat beforehand?"


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil slings his backpack and hefts his longbow. "I am ready to leave as soon as our companions rejoin us."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Yes, let us hope our companions are not delayed in the market.  We should be on the trail as soon as may be.  Now perhaps we might meet our guides, and let them meet us."  The voice from the air was quiet, and level, with just a bit of a trill to it- and as Ipshivi made her presence known, she watched to see how their host and the guides might react to such a surprise.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Well then, it appears that you are ready to get some dirt under your boots."

Nardon then nods at the youthful looking man, barely past his teens leaning against the wall behind you -- dressed in a loose fitting chain shirt below a mottled green cloak. A shortsword and kukri swing from his belt.

"This is Ganyon, he is a native of Xen'drik and knows the jungles like the backs of his hands. He will guide you true."

The young man nods,"Lits git crackin' then and head uut - we should be able tuh git plenty far 'fore we should bog down fer the night. Shouldn't run inta anythin' too mean until at least tumarra afternoon I bet."

"If'n yer ready, lets git a move on."

Nardon and Ganyon walk towards the main entrance to the great hall.  On the way, you notice two others silently appear behind your group -- one is a male half-orc, the other a female human.  Both are dressed in mottled green cloaks above well oiled studded leather.   The halforc carries a longsword and dagger on his belt, whereas the comely female has a longbow slung over a shoulder and a quiver of brightly fletched arrows visible over the other.

Nardon beckons a duo towards him as he reaches the entryway.  A small male gnome and female halforc stop what appears to be a heated discussion and joins your group.  

"Behind you are Gragth and Trista, both trained in jungle survival and combat, the gnome is Sanadal Sil Sivis and the woman is Maia-Zak."

He smiles briefly,"Sanadal is not trained in the ways of the forest, but has become somewhat accustomed to its hazards over the years he has been on continent."

The gnome's facial expression quickly turns sour.  "Now THAT is not exactly the way to make an introduction my friend.  I think you might benefit from some private tutelage on the matters of greetings and manners.  Why, I think I saw a flyer on the way here for such an event.  Back towards the Sivis enclave about 200 feet or so, on a high post.  I could lead you there right there and get all the information that you would require...."

Nardon clears his throat and cuts the gnome off.

"Right.  Well, greetings to you, it shall be a pleasure sharing the jungle with you, I'm sure."  He bows slightly. 

The halforc woman says nothing but nods slightly.

Nardon then gestures towards the door and leads you to the enclave entrance.   "May your travel be short and true."

[D]aa[/D]

You make your way quickly through the market and soon are crossing over the last canal in the city.  On the other side of the small bridge you spot a grouping of large tents and lean-to's.

On the path back to the city from the tents are Morika and Thanor, who quickly join up with the main group.  Quick introductions are made and the city of Stormreach is soon out of sight.  

The cobbled road leading from Stormreach into the wilds of Xen'drik is quite broad -- you estimate it to be nearly 100' wide as it exits the city, framed on each side by large, old growth trees.

The trees are so thick and dense as to appear to be nearly impassable. Vines as thick as a human arm weave webs around massive tree trunks, and tangled undergrowth fills in the gaps. Cackling birds can be heard, and occasionally a flock can be see flying lazily overhead. All in all, the wildlife noises are familiar, but markedly different than what you are used to on your travels in Khorvaire.

After a mile or so, the road gradually narrows, down to about 20' across. At this point the road has become more or less a well travelled path, the only thing keeping the vegetation at bay is the many footfalls of the Xen'drik traveller. 

[D]aa[/D]

You have travelled about 9 hours now, with a short rest around noon for a hastily prepared lunch -- it turns out the gnome has some talents in the culinary arena and is familiar with some of the native plants that can be used for seasoning.  You watch as he pulls out a few loaves of bread and a few hunks of meats and cheeses from a small sack.  All in all, the fare is quite good considering the fact you are miles from civilization.  

Ganyon stops and turns back to the rest of you,"This be a good time as any ta stop fer the night. We can git up at the cracka dawn an' git our move on agin. We should have good weather fer walkin' tomorra as well." He says as he looks toward the dark skies.

He motions towards the two scouts that have been flanking the group, near the trees, and the disappear for a moment.  

Not too long after, they reappear from each side and report to Ganyon.

The woman has located a good campsite, in a small clearing off of the path about 100 feet on the south side of the main trail.

[D]aa[/D]

Camp is made, tents are pitched and the two scouts and Ganyon set out from camp to hunt dinner.

The gnome is busily filling a pot, which was pulled out of the same sack as the meats and cheeses at lunch, with water he creates with a quick prayer to the Host, and is slicing up some root vegetables that he just dug up besides the camp.

The sun has dropped below the trees and darkness and shadow has enveloped the campsite, except for the central fire and a small floating magical light the gnome created so that he can complete his meal preparation.  

Some loud thumps are heard from the direction of the main trail.  Your eyes stop watching the busy work of the gnome and focus more towards the direction of the sound.  

For a moment, you hear nothing, then it begins again -- slow, plodding thumps.  They sounds like they are getting closer.  You can begin to feel the ground start to shake a bit.

Actions?  (Listen/Spot/Initiative)

Let me know if you have lightsources on your person that I am not aware of.  I've added the visibility of darkvision for Voadam, Yoggrith and Thanor , Sanne and Aeranduil have low-light vision, and what not.

Also, coordinates now will follow a cartesian system of (x, y)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika tosses Ereg a little salute of farewell as she joins the others on the journey.  She looks over their guides with what seems to be boredom, and mostly ignores them.  Though the gnome makes a tasty meal, Morika usually prefers to hunt her own meat.

Later, when the thumping sounds fill the woods, Morika snaps upright, fairly quivering in anticipation.

"Hells, that sounds like giant's footsteps," she says, her hand on the sickle at her belt.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor reacts immediately as well, strapping his shield onto his arm and drawing his axe.  Aye lass, I'm more used ta hearin' that noise from tha underside o' a mountain, but I'd be agreein' wit ya.  Any chance they be tha friendly type yer friend were talkin' 'bout?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika shrugs at Thanor's comment.  "If they know Ereg and they be hill giants, maybe.  If not..." she trails off and nods at Thanor's axe.  "Let's see what they be looking fer.  If they start saying 'Fee, Fi, Foe, Fum,' I'm callin' lightning first and asking questions o' the wounded later though."


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP: 74/74 | AC: 26 | Spells: 6/7/6/5/3*

As the sounds of footsteps first begin, Yoggrith rises from his knees and slides his shield onto his forearm.   He moves over to where the dwarf and the shifter stand and then quickly chants a small prayer to increase his health.  (Cast _Bear's Endurance_)

"It will be interesting to see who is joining this group in a few seconds.  Let us hope that if they mean us harm, they will change their mind when they see our numbers."

Initiative 13
Listen 5 / Spot 9


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil, elven archer (HP 64/64, AC 23)*

At the sound of the heavy footsteps, Aeranduil immediately disappears into the underbrush. Taking _Taurionamarth_ in hand, the elf has arrow knocked and bow targeted in the direction of the noises.


*
Initiative +6
Hide +11
*


----------



## drothgery

Sanne slides her shield on and draws her rapier; she doesn't see or hear much, but she reacts quickly to the others moving.

initiative;listen;spot (1d20+4=19, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=3)


----------



## Voadam

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Hells, that sounds like giant's footsteps," she says, her hand on the sickle at her belt.




"*Or a giant beastie*." Voadam adds then begins to cast a minor ward upon himself (mage armor).


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi heard something coming all right- and she could tell her companions had as well, so there was no need to waste her breath in crying a warning.  She scampered in the direction of a convenient tree, looking for a good vantage point, then used one of her arsenal of wands to boost her speed for a brief while.  Whatever it was, though, she chose her route badly, for one of the trees blocked her line of sight momentarily.

OOC: Move 20 feet towards the nearest tree, in whatever direction it sounds like the noise is coming from; activate Wand of Expeditious Retreat (charge 1 of 50- lasts 1 minute).  Ipshivi has darkvision (60 feet) as well as See Invisible, from her See the Unseen invocation- too bad she rolled a "1" for her Spot check.  Listen +12= 28/Spot +8= 9/Initiative +8= 22; rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1542373/


----------



## s@squ@tch

Initiative:
23 – Morika
22 – Ipshivi
20 – Giant Humanoid
19 – Sanne
18 - Voadam
13 – Yoggrith
12 – Aeranduil
8 – Thanor

While the elf runs for cover in the short brush nearby, Yoggrith calls upon the strength of the shadow to bolster himself.

Thanor and Sanne ready their shields and weapons, while Morika peers intently into the trees, fingering her sickle.

The invisible Halfling makes a run for the closest tree and activates a wand, but unfortunately, her view of where the sound was emanating was blocked by the side of a tent.

The loud thumps continue, sounding as if they are growing closer, and the sound of brush and tree limbs straining against something can be heard.  With a loud whoosh,  an enormous form comes into view.  Standing at over 18 feet tall, the misshapen biped has a third arm sprouting from the middle of its chest.  

All three arms hold giant morningstars.  It looks over the group gathered in the clearing and lets out a large snarl, a look of malice in its eyes.


Spells Active:

Yoggrith -- _Bears Endurance_ (80 rounds)
Voadam -- _Mage Armor_ (7 hours)
Ipshivi -- _Expeditious Retreat_ (10 rounds)

OOC: No surprise round.  Actions for round 1?


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil, elven ranger (HP 64/64, AC23)*

Noting the unmistakable malice in the massive creature's eyes, Aeranduil wastes no time, and puts _Taurionamarth_ to work. The skilled archer quickly fires a trio of arrows toward the foe from the cover of the underbrush.



*
If Giant: Rapid Shot vrs Giant +16/+11/+16 (1d8+10+2d6 bane) [+1 attack and damage within 30']

If NOT Giant Rapid Shot +14/+9/+14 (1d8+6) [+1 attack and damage within 30']

Also, Adjust for Range from Woodland Archer feat: If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, all subsequent attacks in same round gain a +4 attack bonus to hit the same foe.
*


----------



## Redclaw

*Thanor, AC 25 (29 vs giant), HP 110/110, F+9, R+4, W+7*

Get behind me, Thanor growls as he moves to attack the giant.  He willingly trades blows, accepting a swing of the gigantic club in order to get close enough to unleash a mighty swing with his axe.

[sblock=ooc] Move into melee range if possible, taking the AoO for moving through its threatened square, then attack at +11 to hit, 1d10+3+1d6 shock damage.  

The lone visible enemy is the target of his dodge and shield block abilities, boosting his AC by 2 against its attacks. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Redclaw]
I'm sure you know, but if Thanor uses the _Charge_ action, he avoids AoOs. He also gains +2 to attack, though his AC is at -2 for the rest of the round. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Redclaw]
> I'm sure you know, but if Thanor uses the _Charge_ action, he avoids AoOs. He also gains +2 to attack, though his AC is at -2 for the rest of the round.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun] Yeah, but looking at the map he'd be charging through a fire to get to where the giant is likely to be. [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Unless Sanne gets the impression that despite initial appearnces, the monster she sees is not of the giant subtype, she spends an action point to infuse her rapier with the _giant bane_ property in a round, rather than the minute it would normally take.

"If you say so, dwarf." Sanne says, "But don't expect that I'll stay here. I just have one thing to finish before I try my blade against something three times my height..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika's whole frame seems to bulge and swell with muscle, ram's horns emerging from her skull even as her skin thickens like the hide of a bear.  Roaring, energy bursts out from her in every direction, and those around her can feel their flesh tingle with earth energy.  Grinning savagely, knowing now that her and hers are going to be that much harder to kill, Morika puts her head down and begins to charge for the massive brute!

OOC: Shift as a free action, cast _mass lesser vigor_ as a standard action, and move 30' closer to the giant as a move action.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi breathed a soft curse as she saw the tops of the trees waver- over the blockade of the tent.  She couldn't really see the creature from her vantage point, but it had to be big- maybe they had found their first giant.  Still, there was no sense getting all caught up in fighting one target, when there might be other threats lurking about.  Using her newly enhanced speed, she scampered across the open ground of the campsite, scanning for other potential problems.

OOC: Full move, around the tent and up behind the rock (?)(15 across, 8 down); free action to make another Spot (+8= 22) and Listen (+12= 20) sweep for anything else; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1542797/


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP: 90/90 | AC: 26 | Spells: 6/7/5/5/3*

"I am behind you, dwarf.  Right behind you as a matter of fact." Yoggrith follows behind the dwarf as he rushes into combat, fully expecting to put his Shadow infusions to work in keeping the warrior healthy.

(Move action or two to follow behind Thanor and keep the dwarf within touch attack range for potential healing.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Initiative:
23 – Morika - Shift, Cast Mass Lessor Vigor, move to (19,15)
22 – Ipshivi - Move to (15,8), Listen and Spot
20 – Giant Humanoid - move to (18/19/20,15) attack Morika - MISS
19 – Sanne - Infuse rapier with Giant Bane property
18 - Voadam - Cast Confusion on Creature
13 – Yoggrith - delay to follow Thanor, move to (17,17) -- closest he could get at this time
12 – Aeranduil - fire 3 arrows - 2 hits for 21 damage
8 – Thanor - Move to (15,16), 


Morika's whole frame seems to bulge and swell with muscle, ram's horns emerging from her skull even as her skin thickens like the hide of a bear. Roaring, energy bursts out from her in every direction, and those around her can feel their flesh tingle with earth energy. Grinning savagely, knowing now that her and hers are going to be that much harder to kill, Morika puts her head down and begins to charge for the massive brute!

Ipshivi breathed a soft curse as she saw the tops of the trees waver- over the blockade of the tent. She couldn't really see the creature from her vantage point, but it had to be big- maybe they had found their first giant. Still, there was no sense getting all caught up in fighting one target, when there might be other threats lurking about. Using her newly enhanced speed, she scampered across the open ground of the campsite, scanning for other potential problems.   Listen/Spot: She does not see nor hear any other threats in the vicinity other than the giant humanoid that is behind her.

The giant creature walks heavily footed towards the campfire, all three arms swinging their morningstars.  Branches and limbs crunch under the onslaught from the moving creature and you can feel the ground begin to tremble slightly under your own feet.  The creature looks at the shifting druid and brings a morningstar slamming down from above, but he newly thickened hide of Morika deflects the blow, sending it slamming onto the ground.

"If you say so, dwarf."  Sanne says, "But don't expect that I'll stay here. I just have one thing to finish before I try my blade against something three times my height..." Due to the creatures size and roughly humanoid appearance, you would think it is of the giant subtype, but you can't be 100% sure

Voadam withdraws down and to the side then unleashes a potent mind magic upon the three-armed monstrosity to confuse its hopefully primitive brain.  The creature falters for a moment, then begins to mumble something.

[sblock=Those who speak giant]
The muttering is more like babble, but every once in a while, you can catch a snippet of something said in the giant tongue.
[/sblock]

The elf quickly looses three arrows at the creature, the first one's aim was off, but he compensates and sends the other two unerringly into the creatures shoulder and the bicep on the torso.  The wounds created by his arrows don't appear particularly grevious though.

Get behind me,  Thanor growls as he moves to attack the giant. He willingly trades blows, accepting a swing of the gigantic club as he moves within the creatures range -- but no blow comes from the creature, the look upon its face speaks to some confusion in its mind as to what it should do.  Unfortunately, Thanor's small legs are unable to get close enough to use his sparking axe.

"I am behind you, dwarf. Right behind you as a matter of fact." Yoggrith follows behind the dwarf as he rushes into combat, fully expecting to put his Shadow infusions to work in keeping the warrior healthy.  


Spells Active:

Yoggrith -- _Bears Endurance_ (80 rounds)
Voadam -- _Mage Armor_ (7 hours)
Ipshivi -- _Expeditious Retreat_ (10 rounds)
Thanor -- (110/110 hp)

Giant Creature -- _Confusion_ (7 rounds)


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil, elven archer (AC 23, HP 64/64)*

Although the elven archer realizes he would be more effective at a somewhat closer range, he wanted to avoid garnering the giant beast's attention as much as possible. Nodding in satisfaction as two of his first three arros find their target, Aeranduil continues the assault, sending another barrage of arrows toward the foe.


*
If Giant: Rapid Shot vrs Giant +16/+11/+16 (1d8+10+2d6 bane) 
If NOT Giant Rapid Shot +14/+9/+14 (1d8+6)

Adjust for Range from Woodland Archer feat: If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, all subsequent attacks in same round gain a +4 attack bonus to hit the same foe.*


----------



## pathfinderq1

Momentarily satisfied that there were no other threats in the immediate area, Ipshivi resigned herself to the brute labor of chopping down this enormous foe.  She moved around the large cover of the rock, attempting to strike the creature from behind.

OOC: Move to 20,6; invoke a point-blank eldritch blast.  +13 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage (+1d6 if sneak attack applies)


----------



## Redclaw

*Thanor, AC 27 (31 if giant), HP 91/110, F+9, R+4, W+7*

Ye'd need a fourth arm to be a match fer me, ya big ugly beast!  Try those pathetic sticks against me armor why dontcha.  Thanor shouts at the creature before him, then steps in and swings his axe at its kneecap.

[sblock=ooc] Issue Test of Mettle knight's challenge against the thing.  It gets a will save vs DC 15.  If it fails it can only attack Thanor.  This doesn't make it mindless, it can do anything but ignore Thanor in an attack (thus an area attack would be fine as long as Thanor was in the targetted area.)
He will then 5' step in to 14,17 and swing with his axe, +11 to hit, 1d10+2+1d6 shock damage. 
It still has his dodge and shield block, hence the 27/31 AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam withdraws down and to the side then unleashes a potent mind magic upon the three-armed monstrosity to confuse its hopefully primitive brain.


ooc cast confusion upon it and move diagonally down and to the side so a couple of squares behind Morika. row 18 colum 20.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round 1 complete with Voadam's action.  Due to the confusion, no AoO was made upon Thanor, so he is at full hp.  I also believe that the confusion effect from the spell would override the Test of Mettle from Thanor.

Need Morika, Sanne and Yoggrith's actions to update round 2 (at least Morika to advance thru the monsters turn)

@Thanor - (17,14) on the map is a small cart, do you want to jump up on it?


----------



## drothgery

Sanne dances out from behind the dwarf and into striking position behind the giant-like creature, flanking with Morika. And then her blade flashes.

[sblock]
DC 25 tumble check to make a single move without provoking AoOs (1d20+14=30) to move to 11x19.

Assuming the creature is of the giant subtype and Sanne can tumble into flanking position...
+15 to hit, 3d6+7+d6 electricity dmg (+1 str, +3 int, +1 enh, +2 flanking, bane, shock)

attack; base damage; electricity damage (1d20+15=21, 3d6+7=20, 1d6=2) 

Also, Sanne will use her bracers to riposte after the first two attacks against her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @Thanor - (17,14) on the map is a small cart, do you want to jump up on it?[/COLOR]



If it weren't for the full plate he'd probably try it.  As it is, he'll move through 15,17 to 14,18, once again opening himself up to an AoO if the confusion has worn off.  As a result, he'll have to use a move action, and thus couldn't use the test of mettle anyway.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika, AC: 23, HP: 66*

Morika dances to the side to get _just_ enough room in between her and the ugly creature, and then puts her head down and charges forward.  Unfortunately, her intent on not getting swatted by the creature while moving into position makes her ignore her feet, and she trips ignomiously on a stone, plowing into the ground in front of the creature and pulverizing a rock to dust with her horns.  Mouth full of dirt and grass and now as angry as a hornet's nest at her blunder, Morika makes ready to try something a little more effective!

OOC: Morika rolled a 1 on her attack.  Morika's gore charge attack (1d20+13=14).  So I guess she falls prone or something, eh?  Also, she cast _mass lesser vigor_ last round, and she would have affected herself and three other fighter/melee types within 30 feet of her.   So probably Thanor, Yoggrith, and Sanne would be the lucky recipients.


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP: 90/90 | AC: 26 | Spells: 6/7/5/5/3*

Seeing the druid get nailed and bitten by the giant, Yoggrith moves over to her and tries to infuse her with The Shadow's healing while avoiding the giant's wrath.  (Move to 15,19 / Cast defensively: _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Morika)

"Let the Shadow wash over you, druid.  Feel it's warmth."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Initiative:
23 – Morika - Charge Giant Humanoid - MISS (move to 19,14)
22 – Ipshivi - Move to (20,6), eldritch blast on creature - HIT for 15 damage
20 – Giant Humanoid - Confused - attacks Morika - TWO Hits for 28 damage + poison
19 – Sanne - Tumble to (18,10) - HIT for 13 damage
18 - Voadam -  Cast slow
12 – Aeranduil - Fires three arrows -- 2 HIT for 25 damage
8 – Thanor - MISS
8 – Yoggrith - Move to (19,15) cast CSW on Morika healing 24 damage


Morika dances to the side to get just enough room in between her and the ugly creature, and then puts her head down and charges forward. Unfortunately, her intent on not getting swatted by the creature while moving into position makes her ignore her feet, and she trips ignomiously on a stone, plowing into the ground in front of the creature and pulverizing a rock to dust with her horns. Mouth full of dirt and grass and now as angry as a hornet's nest at her blunder, Morika makes ready to try something a little more effective!  I don't use critical fumbles, so I won't consider you knocked prone, unless you really want to be.  

Momentarily satisfied that there were no other threats in the immediate area, Ipshivi resigned herself to the brute labor of chopping down this enormous foe. She moved around the large cover of the rock, catching the creature in the square of the back with a bolt of eldritch energy

The giant creature looks confused and unsure of how to proceed.  It looks down at its feet and sees the shifter and a thought appears to have occurred in its mind.  It brings all of its morningstars high overhead and swings them down towards the druid -- three of the four swings smash into the ground nearby, one connects soundly on the shifter and a sickening crack of bone can be heard.  The creature then lunges downward with its toothy maw and bites the druid in the shoulder, leaving a wicked wound.  Morika feels strength leave her body momentarily, but her anger at her failed charge overrides it.   Initial Fort save vs poison successful

Sanne dances out from behind the dwarf and into striking position behind the giant-like creature, flanking with Morika. And then her blade flashes and opens up a gash on the back of its left leg.  The wound doesn't seem like it did as much damage as she would have expected -- she gets the sinking feeling that this thing might not be a giant afterall...

Dismayed by the brute's three-armed display Voadam attempts to use magic to slow down the massive flurry of blows -- the confused creature appears to have avoided any ill effect from the spell however. [Will Save Successful vs Slow]

Ye'd need a fourth arm to be a match fer me, ya big ugly beast! Try those pathetic sticks against me armor why dontcha. Thanor shouts at the creature before him, then steps in and swings his axe at its kneecap, but he stumbles over a stone and his axe misses wide and to the left, cleaving a nice chunk out of the cart standing next to him.

Seeing the druid get nailed and bitten by the giant, Yoggrith moves over to her and tries to infuse her with The Shadow's healing while avoiding the giant's wrath. 

"Let the Shadow wash over you, druid. Feel it's warmth."

From behind you, you hear chanting coming from the gnome, a wave of positive energy flows over the group Casts Bless on the group


Conditions/Spells Active:

Yoggrith -- _Bears Endurance_ (79rounds), _Lesser Vigor_ (17 rounds)
Voadam -- _Mage Armor_ (7 hours)
Ipshivi -- _Expeditious Retreat_ (9 rounds)
Morika -- (62/66) - _Lesser Vigor_ (17 rounds)
Thanor -- (110/110 hp) - _Lesser Vigor_ (17 rounds)
Sanne -- _Lesser Vigor_ (17 rounds)

All -- _Bless_ (5 rounds)

Giant Creature -- _Confusion_ (6 rounds)


----------



## Voadam

Dismayed by the brute's three-armed display Voadam attempts to use magic to slow down the massive flurry of blows.


cast slow on it.


----------



## drothgery

"You see a big, ugly humanoid and you think it's probably a giant. You imbibe your rapier with an infusion to make it more effective against giants. Then you go and stab the hulking brute, and it turns out he's almost certainly not a giant. 'Cause otherwise that would have hurt him a lot more..." Sanne says, as she takes another pair of stabs with her rapier. The first finds a weak point in the creature's hide; the second did not (I'm assuming).

[sblock]
full attack from flanking position

atk #1; dmg #1; atk #2; dmg #2 (1d20+13=28, 2d6+5=10, 1d20+8=10, 2d6+5=8) 
[/sblock]

Edit: Left out the word _second_ in the last sentence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika, AC: 23, HP: 62/66*

Growling with the pain from the club, and inwardly thankful for both her own magic and that of the half-orc, Morika goes after him with something shinier than her horns.  With a gutteral yell, she draws a glimmering scimitar and slashes deeply at the brutish beast!  

OOC: Draw weapon as a move action, attack with _+1 scimitar_ as a standard.  Morika's blessed scimitar attack. (1d20+13=31).  Possible crit, roll is actually 32 because Morika is shifted and her Strength goes up.  Crit confirm roll: Morika's blessed scimitar critical confirmation roll. (1d20+13=15).  Is actually a 16 because Morika is shifted.  Morika will blow an action point on making that an 18.  (Action point roll, best of two. (1d6=1, 1d6=2).)  Damage if non-crit is 13, or 26 if crit is confirmed.  Morika's scimitar damage. (1d6+7=13, 1d6+7=13).


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil, elven archer (AC 23, HP 64/64)*

Aeranduil frowns a bit as only two of his arrows bite deep, but continues firing at the lumbering creature. The archer knew that each missile took a bit of the fight out of the creature, and he hoped to take it down before it could inflict anymore damage upon his allies.



*
If Giant: Rapid Shot vrs Giant +16/+11/+16 (1d8+10+2d6 bane) 
If NOT Giant Rapid Shot +14/+9/+14 (1d8+6)

Adjust for Range from Woodland Archer feat: If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, all subsequent attacks in same round gain a +4 attack bonus to hit the same foe.*


----------



## Voadam

From his vantage point Voadam evaluates the creature, attempting to sense whether there is any supernatural dread emanating from it or other cues that it corresponds to the reports of wierd creatures Voadam had gone over.

ooc move action sensing in addition to his standard action casting of slow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:
			
		

> From his vantage point Voadam evaluates the creature, attempting to sense whether there is any supernatural dread emanating from it or other cues that it corresponds to the reports of wierd creatures Voadam had gone over.
> 
> ooc move action sensing in addition to his standard action casting of slow.




OOC: is this more of an update for your action in the last round when you cast slow, or is this for the next round?


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: is this more of an update for your action in the last round when you cast slow, or is this for the next round?




an update, I only used a standard action in my first post and the time period had not been resolved yet.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]
When you take a moment to take a hard look at the creature, all of your knowledge tells you what is _isn't_, but nothing sticks out as far as what it _is_.

So, you come to the conclusion that it most likely is what you know the least about, which would be some sort of _aberration_.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi took a deep breath, then gave the area another quick look to make sure nothing else was approaching while everyone was occupied with the obvious threat.  With no readily apparent alternative targets, she launched another arcane bolt at the creature's back.

OOC: Free action to do another Spot +8= 26/Listen +12= 14 sweep; then invoke another point-blank eldritch blast.  Ranged touch +13; damage 3d6+1; Spot/listen rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1548332/


----------



## Voadam

Voadam shouts out "*Its not a true giant. Its twisted somehow, warped*."


----------



## Redclaw

*Thanor--AC 31 (35 if giant)--HP 126/126--F+11, R+6, W+9*

Thanor howls in rage, angered at the nerve of the beast, the fake-giant.  Determined not to let his new companions down, he hunkers down behind his shield, his eyes focusing only on the three morning stars waving through the air above his head.  He wastes no motion as he swings his axe twice, once at each of the creature's legs.

[sblock=ooc] Enter defensive stance, +2 str, +4 con, +2 to all saves, +4 dodge bonus to AC.  Full attack, +12/+7 (not taking advantage of flanking bonus) for 1d10+3+1d6 shock damage [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of combat*



Initiative:
23 – Morika - Attack Creature - HIT for 13 damage, 1 pt healed from _Lesser Vigor_
22 – Ipshivi - Sense sweep of area - Eldritch Blast HIT for 8 damage
20 – Giant Humanoid - Confused - attacks Morika - 4 HITS for 57 damage + 5 STR damage from poison.
19 – Sanne - Attacks creature - 1 HIT for 10 damage
18 - Voadam -  Draws wand, casts _Grease_ underneath creature
12 – Aeranduil - Fires 3 arrows at creature - 2 HITS for 26 damage
8 – Thanor - Attacks creature - 2 HITS for 34 damage
8 – Yoggrith - *<-- Stopping Here*


Growling with the pain from the club, and inwardly thankful for both her own magic and that of the half-orc, Morika goes after him with something shinier than her horns. With a gutteral yell, she draws a glimmering scimitar and slashes deeply at the brutish beast -- catching the confused creature unaware and with its defenses down.  Her scimitar cuts deeply into the exposed flesh on the creature's leg, nearly taking its kneecap clean off.  [Crit unconfirmed]

Ipshivi took a deep breath, then gave the area another quick look to make sure nothing else was approaching while everyone was occupied with the obvious threat. With no readily apparent alternative targets, she launched another arcane bolt at the creature's massive back.

Confused and suffering from many grevious wounds, the creature screams a bloodcurdling cry and begins swinging all of its morningstars in deadly arcs all around its misshapen body.  It looks down and sees its own blood on the blade of the druid's scimitar its eyes display a moment of clarity.  The blow from its left morningstar smashes into her Morika's shoulder, with the momentum carrying it into her neck, she is driven slightly sideways by the blow, and in the blink of an eye, takes a blow from the middle and right morningstars on her chest and right thigh.  The creature brings the left morningstar up once again, but it slams into the ground.  As the others look on in shock at the carnage, the maw on the beast once again closes on Morika, sinking some of its fangs into the back of her neck, while the rest of the maw gets caught on her horns.  The nearly unconscious druid feels her strength draining away.    Initial Fort save vs poison fails, AP would not have helped, 5 STR damage

"You see a big, ugly humanoid and you think it's probably a giant. You imbibe your rapier with an infusion to make it more effective against giants. Then you go and stab the hulking brute, and it turns out he's almost certainly not a giant. 'Cause otherwise that would have hurt him a lot more..." Sanne says, as she takes another pair of stabs with her rapier. The first finds a weak point in the creature's hide; the second deflects off of a piece of hide.

Voadam shouts out "*Its not a true giant. Its twisted somehow, warped."*  He then tries a different tack going for a similar result to his resisted spell. He draws out a gray wand and gestures at the ground beneath the monstrosity's feet which becomes coated in a slippery greasy substance. [Reflex save successful]

Aeranduil frowns a bit as only two of his arrows bite deep, but continues firing at the lumbering creature. The archer knew that each missile took a bit of the fight out of the creature, and he hoped to take it down before it could inflict anymore damage upon his allies.

Thanor howls in rage, angered at the nerve of the beast, the fake-giant. Determined not to let his new companions down, he hunkers down behind his shield, his eyes focusing only on the three morning stars waving through the air above his head. He wastes no motion as he swings his axe twice, once at each of the creature's legs.  Much akin to chopping a tree, the mighty dwarf's axe crackles with electricity as it strikes true, cleaving through hide and bone in both legs.  The creature's arms begin to twitch, then it falls heavily to the ground -- its feet completely severed from its lifeless body. 


Conditions/Spells Active:

Yoggrith -- _Bears Endurance_ (78 rounds), _Lesser Vigor_ (16 rounds)
Voadam -- _Mage Armor_ (7 hours)
Ipshivi -- _Expeditious Retreat_ (8 rounds)
Morika -- _Near Death_ - (6/66) - _Lesser Vigor_ (16 rounds)
Thanor -- (110/110 hp) - _Lesser Vigor_ (16 rounds)
Sanne -- _Lesser Vigor_ (16 rounds)

All -- _Bless_ (4 rounds)

Giant Creature -- _Dead_ -- _Confusion_ (5 rounds)

No change in battle map so far this round, refer to last post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Son of a motherless inbred _swine!_" Morika yells through her pain, and hastily scrambles backwards out of its range.  In her anger, she turns to the sky, and beseeches the heavens to smite the murderous brute... with lightning!

OOC:  OW!  Dang!  Yow!  Morika retreats hastily out of range and then busts open some _call lightning_ on the critter.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam casts a spell, intent on reducing the monster's facility with its multiple limbs forcing it to focus on one at a time.

Slow spell targeting the athach.


----------



## drothgery

If the creature is still fighting when it's Sanne's turn to act again...

Sanne, looking for an opening to end the combat, tries yet again to pierce the creature's hide with her rapier. The point of her blade finds a chance with her first serious strike (I'm assuming), but again her follow-up falls short (natural 1).

[sblock]
atk #1; dmg #1; atk #2; dmg #2 (1d20+13=21, 2d6+5=11, 1d20+8=9, 2d6+5=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam casts a spell, intent on reducing the monster's facility with its multiple limbs forcing it to focus on one at a time.
> 
> Slow spell targeting the athach.




[sblock=Voadam]
You cast Slow last round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam tries a different tack going for a similar result to his resisted spell. He draws out a gray wand and gestures at the ground beneath the monstrosity's feet which becomes coated in a slippery greasy substance.

draw wand of grease and use on the 10' square beneath the thing.


----------



## Voadam

"*I muddled its brain, it will mindlessly attempt to attack whoever last attacked it and ignore others.*" Voadam advises his companions.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Conveniently, Sanne goes just after the monster, so there's almost no chance of it attacking her .


----------



## Redclaw

Heeding Voadam's warning, Thanor waits until the last possible second to attack the beast, hoping to draw its attention to himself.  [sblock=ooc] Delay until just before the enemy, then do as stated in my post above (defensive stance and full attack). [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Even as the massive creature fell, Ipshivi again vanished from sight.  "That was easy- too easy," she hissed.  "I don't suppose any of you trackers feel like following this thing's back-trail for a bit, so we can see if he has any friends nearby..."

OOC: Re-invoke Walk Unseen, and take another sweep of the immediate area; Take 10 for Spot 18/Listen 22


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor, doing his best to wipe the creature's blood from his armor and his axe, looks up in surprise at the warlock's words.  Apparently she hadn't seen the beating Morika took, nor the multiple times his own axe had failed to find its mark.  Don't be seekin' extra trouble out, small one.  We'll be a bit cleanin' up this mess at it is.  If he had friends, they'll be findin' us soon enough.


----------



## s@squ@tch

As the halfling disappears from sight once again, a quiet overcomes the clearing.  The only sound that is heard is the gnome, who apparently had just finished offering his prayers to the heavens for sanctuary from the giant beast, so that he could continue the dinner preparations.  He can be seen chopping and slicing various root vegetables.

With the adrenaline from combat wearing off, Morika feels the devastating effects of the creature's poison coursing through her veins.  She shudders once, then twice.  [Secondary poison effects: Fort save #1 pass, Fort save #2 fail (AP would not help) - 7 STR damage (12 damage total)]

The magicks she had cast at the beginning of the combat tend to her wounds, but do nothing to alleviate the weakness she now feels.




OOC: The hunters/trackers are still not back at camp -- only the gnome and halforc artificier are nearby.

Morika's hp after Lessor Vigor wears off is 22/66.

Please remember to update your sheets with any AP used for your character, if any.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil moves from his concealment in the underbrush to inspect the massive corpse. He looks over the beast, nodding to himself in satisfaction at the amount of damage he had managed to inflict with his arrows. At Ipshivi's words, the elf nods, brushing a lock of auburn hair out of his face. "I can try to track the creature's path. It shouldn't be difficult, though the nightime complicates things..."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam replaces his wand in his haversack and joins the elf in inspecting the dead brute. "*This does not match up to those reports, it is no true giant but not of the same class of otherness they have been experiencing. It did not radiate supernatural dread.*" He looks surprised as he inspects it "*Jormungandr's bile, the fangs look venomous, Morikka?*" He turns concernedly to the druid.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Upon inspecting the giant carcass, you note that besides a crude leather sack, the creature wears pieces of various animal hides for clothing and/or armor.

Inside the sack, you see a bloodied backpack, sized for a humanoid, a wrapped up cloth of some type, and some large golden coins.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Gods..." Morika gasps, and colllapses to the ground, clutching the bite marks on her neck.  "Damn beast got a bite like a damn snake.  Weaker than a kitten," she hisses, and drags a wand out of her backpack to at least close her physical wounds.  "Gah, that was _stupid!_"

OOC:  Morika burns three charges from _cure light wounds_ wand. (3d8+15=32)


----------



## drothgery

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Gods..." Morika gasps, and colllapses to the ground, clutching the bite marks on her neck.  "Damn beast got a bite like a damn snake.  Weaker than a kitten," she hisses, and drags a wand out of her backpack to at least close her physical wounds.  "Gah, that was _stupid!_"




"When a crew has been together for years, and fought off monsters and pirates dozens of times, then I'll take them to task for less than perfect tactics. Today? I dare say that unless a giant of some sort jumps us in the next half-hour then the infusion I put on my blade was useless. But we are alive, and with no damage beyond your ability to heal, I think." Sanne said.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Gods..." Morika gasps, and colllapses to the ground, clutching the bite marks on her neck.  "Damn beast got a bite like a damn snake.  Weaker than a kitten," she hisses, and drags a wand out of her backpack to at least close her physical wounds.  "Gah, that was _stupid!_"
> 
> OOC:  Morika burns three charges from _cure light wounds_ wand. (3d8+15=32)




OOC: Wouldn't the CLW be 1d8+1 -- so 3 charges being 3d8+3?


----------



## Rhun

"Would you like me to track its path back into the jungles?" asks Aearanduil again.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Would you like me to track its path back into the jungles?" asks Aearanduil again.




"Not now, I guess," Ipshivi said.  "Let's wait for the others to get back first." 

OOC: While we wait for the NPC trackers to return, Ipshivi will hit the "treasure" from the critter with a Detect Magic.  Assuming, of course, that the bloodied backpack doesn't look like it came from one of our absent NPC types...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Wouldn't the CLW be 1d8+1 -- so 3 charges being 3d8+3?



OOC:  Oopsie!  Sorry s@squ@tch.  Make that instead of 32, only 20 points of healing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ipshivi invokes her magic sight, casting an inquisitive, yet invisible, eye on the goods inside the monsters bag.

The backpack itself does not radiate magic, and it does not appear to be standard issue of House Tharashk that the guides were wearing.

Inside the backpack are 6 cloth wrapped packets, that, when unfolded appear to be rations.  They look unspoiled and fresh and do not radiate magic.

Various adventuring goods are located in the backpack -- a sunrod, 50' rope, waterskin, tent spikes (no tent), along with 2 vials of colored oil of a thick green color, and 2 vials of a clear liquid.  All the vials do not radiate magic.

Ipshivi's magical sight does pick up the presence of a carved wooden twig with arcane glyphs carved along the side in a pocket inside the backpack.

The gold coins are of giant make, speaking to their age, but do not radiate any magic, after a few minutes of stacking and counting, you found 83 of the giant sized coins (about 3 inches in diameter -- each coin is the equivalent to 5 gp).

Mixed in with the coins are a few small pieces of Siberys dragonshard.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi placed the wand beside the pack, and the vials as well.  "This seems like the common gear of a traveler or explorer, save for the Siberys shards.  The wand seems enchanted, and I'd guess the vials hold some kind of alchemical substance- I can't tell for sure.  If anyone wants this gold, or the gear, they're welcome to it."  And with that she leaves the pile to be divided or further analyzed...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Yoggrith, yer god know any remedies fer putrid fang bites?" Morika asks, her voice growling with clear anger.  Probably the anger is directed at herself, but despite her weakness she looks ready to bite someone's head off.


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: How long have the trackers been gone- or more importantly, should we be getting worried about how long they've been out?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Campsite aftermath*

Not more than 5 minutes after the giant humanoid was felled by Thanor's axe, Ganyon and the two other trackers emerge from the opposite side of the clearing.

On a pole between the two men is tied what looks to be some type of bear -- at least you think it is a bear.  They walk with it towards the campfire, while the female tracker walks alongside.  Their eyes stare at the giant corpse laying on the ground.

"If'n yer were plannin' on providin' dinnah fer us, ye culda sed sometin' before we left ta hunt."  He says with a smile.

"Aye, that's a big feller der.  Where ja find 'im?"

He looks down at the campfire for a moment.

"I suppose we're gunna need a bigger fire"

Sanadal looks at Ganyon harshly.

"I'm most definitely not going to be eating _that_.  Now go along and be a good boy and truss up your catch -- I've got a wonderful meal planned for all of us, and I do not need to hear any rubbish about eating a freak of nature.  Would you just look at it?  It has three arms!  THREE!  Why would something need three of anything?  Much less arms??"   The gnome wanders back to his makeshift prep table deep in a conversation with himself.

Ganyon gestures to Trista and Gragth and the other two trackers begin to truss the gutted bear above the campfire.

Once the bear is set in place, Sanadal begins his careful ministrations upon the carcass, seasoning it, watching it, prodding it.  About an hour later, he exclaims that it is finished.

He sets up a small buffet on one of the tree stumps nearby with generous cuts of the meat, along with platters of the roasted root vegetables.  He then produces several plates from his bag and sets them out.

Afterwhich, he beckons the group over to eat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika, still nursing her wounds, her weakness, and a grudge against the carcass of the creature that hurt her, heads over to grab a nice juicy hunk of bear meat.  

"Nice kill," she comments, her voice just short of sarcastic.  A wounded shifter is generally only nice in degrees.  And Morika's always been on the low end of that.  "You put mushrooms in here-.  No... wait... This bear's part mushroom!"  Morika stares at the meat with a moment of astonishment, then shrugs and goes back to eating it.  "I ate a deer th' other day that grew leaves on its fur.  Was like eating a meaty salad.  Not bad.  Weird though.  Like the rest of this place."  

Seemingly exhausting her ability at small talk, Morika wolfs down the rest of her portion, hoping solid food would help with her weakness.  When it doesn't, her already brooding expression goes nearly black for several long minutes.

"This old goat's gonna make herself harder t' eat next time.  Damned bloodthirsty fool..."  It's not certain whether Morika is referring to herself, the dead three-armed beast, or someone else.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Sanne's not particularly interested in the creature's gear.

Sanne makes small talk with whoever is willing to listen to her over dinner, so a few members of the expedition are treated to tales of pirate and monster attacks on Lyrandar ships fought of with much skill, mostly by her. "I never ran into one of those before, though." She mentioned.


----------



## Voadam

"*Primeiro gnome Eu reuniram-se em um tempo sem um sentido de humor tão absurdamente grande quanto seu nariz*." Voadam says with a chuckle after the gnome returns to his cooking. 

for those who speak orcish [sblock]First gnome I've met in a while without a sense of humor as absurdly big as his nose.[/sblock]

Voadam will inspect the wand, the dragon shard, and the large gold pieces "*Our three armed interloper seems to have been using some unfortunate's backpack as his belt pouch. I am no alchemist, Maia Zak, do you practice that craft of magic?" * he says indicating the vials. Voadam holds up the Siberys dragonshard to examine it in the firelight. Not being dragonmarked it is a curio of a magical tradition he is not a party to. He then turns his attention to the wand.

When the meal is ready Voadam will enthusiastically join in, enjoying the new exotic cuisine and Sanne's tales of airship pirate attacks.


----------



## pathfinderq1

As the others took the opportunity to sample gnomish culinary experimentation, Ipshivi scampered up to a convenient perch to keep watch.  Even if she needed to eat, she would have hesitated to indulge in such fare- and even as a relative novice to jungle exploration, she knew the the scent of food might attract visitors...  Secure in her familiar shroud of magical concealment, she let her senses adjust to the sights and sounds of the jungle terrain which surrounded them.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor set in to eat as heartily as only a dwarf can do, especially one who has just had a hand in killing what looked like a giant to him.

That's the way, lads.  It weren't without pain and danger, but we took it to 'im proper.  A few more like that and I'll be feelin' me ole self again, just you wait, he grins through a beard drenched in grease from the meat.


----------



## Voadam

After conferring with Maia Zak Voadam will tuck the spoils into his magical haversack for later identification and eventual use or sale for the party.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Campsite*

Yoggrith in turn uses the power of the Shadow to restore the lost strength to the druid, then proceeds to minister to the wounds of those injured by the giant. [Restoration on Morika.  Heals the remaining damage on Morika with his 2 remaining CCW]

The half-orc female, Mai Zak, emerges from her tent, completely unaware of the battle that took place across the clearing.  She eyes the giant from afar, preferring not to drift to near to the corpse.

She nears Voadam and opens her hand, palm side up, to receive the two vials of liquid.

She eyes them closely, studying the color and consistency, rolling the vials around in her palm.  After about a minute or so, she gruffly says,"Green one is Vermin Ointment.  Clear one is Panther's Tears."

She hands them back to Voadam then fills up a plate with food, before heading back towards her tent.  A blur, near her shoulders, catches your attention.  You hadn't noticed it before, but a small winged construct appears to be sitting on her shoulder, hiding in the mass of long black hair that encompasses her shoulders and back.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam inspects the runes on the wand seeing if he can read them or they give a clue to the wand's purpose or command word.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Mai Zak gives one last look over her shoulder back at the group before going back inside her tent.  She sees Voadam examining the wand that was found on the giant.

She saunters back across the clearing and says quietly,"I have some pearls if you are interested -- I'll trade them for some of those gold coins you found on the giant."

[D]aa[/D]

The rest of the evening passes uneventfully.  The three hunters sit around the fire with Sanadal, giving the gnome a hard time on most issues.  

The artificier is not seen again once she goes back into her tent.  

Watches are posted, the fire grows dim, and several of the moons travel across the sky in slow arcs.

Morning comes and the gnome is out and about at an early hour,  busily preparing breakfast before heading out.  You see him working a griddle that has been placed over a rekindled fire.  Stacks of pancakes sit on one edge of the griddle, being kept slightly warm.  On the tree stump that has been used as a table sit a few pitchers of juices and platters of various fruits and breads.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil rises early, as seems to be the archer's habit, and helps himself to a light breakfast of fruit and juice. He sits cross-legged in the grass, somewhat away from the fire, and eyes the jungle foliage as he eats.


----------



## drothgery

As seems to be her habit when she doesn't have the pre-dawn watch, Sanne manages to wake up later than most of the others, and then pack her things for the next days journey and snatch some breakfast in a remarkably short period of time.


----------



## drothgery

(double post)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith rises before the dawn, and finds that he is not the first to rise... a rare occurance indeed.  Rather, the gnome is preparing things to begin the cooking of the morning meal, and the halfork walks over to him.  "May I assist you in your preparations by restarting the fire?"  he asks... then goes through effort of doing so.

When the fire is made and the gnome can begin cooking, he moves a bit out of camp and goes through his several rituals to the darkness to prepare himself for the day.  As others begin to rise as the sun comes up, he gives each of them a quick nod of good morning, but remains focused on his ritual.  Finally, when he is through, he breaks his fast and commends the gnome on the food.  "Praise your efforts on this meal, this day.  Darkness and light bring good food to all.  Blessed be you."


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor rests a bit easier than he has for weeks, glad to be acting once again, and defending those around him.  It might be safer back in Stormreach, but there were fewer opportunities for absolution.

He grinned in satisfaction at the sight of more finely-prepared food and slapped the gnomish chef on the back in gratitude, hardly pausing to apologize for the uninentional pain he caused in the process.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika arises, cranky beyond belief that her weakness still plagues her.  Digging claws into the soil as she connects herself to the earth, she draws the land's strength to counteract the lingering effects of the creature's poisoned fangs.  Pressing handfuls of leaves and earth to her wounds and chanting the lyrical Druidic in her harsh voice, much of Morika's weakness is driven out, draining into the earth, which she mashes back into the hole she dug it out of.  Substantially less irritated and irritating, she stalks over for pancakes, rolling them up and eating them in one bite, one stack after another, finishing with a piece of fruit for the road.

"Well, we done lazing about?  We got more ground t' cover afore nightfall," she announces.

OOC: Morika's roll for two _lesser restoration_ spells. (2d4=5).  Morika's roll for two more _lesser restoration_ spells. (2d4=2) Hopefully with recovering one Str from sleeping, Morika is now down only 4 Str from normal.  Morika would have gotten two _lesser restorations_ from her second level spells instead of _wild instincts_ and _master air_ and then prepped and cast two more in her third level slots, replacing _giant's wrath_ and _greater magic fang_.  Am I correct in seeing that Yoggrith chose to heal Morika before she went to bed?  Otherwise she's going to burn some further healing spells on herself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yoggrith used a Restoration on you yesterday which healed all of your strength damage.


----------



## Rhun

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Well, we done lazing about?  We got more ground t' cover afore nightfall," she announces.





Aeranduil nods at the shifter's words, and stands from his spot in the grass. "Indeed. I am ready to move out." He moves to gather his pack and gear.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith stands up from where he is sitting and nods to everyone.  "I am ready to go as well.  It is a good day for a long, drawn-out fight."

OOC:  Isida (and everyone)... my spells are at your disposal, so if any time we are camping for the night, please don't hesitate to mention if you are down ability scores, hit points, or energy levels.  Yoggrith will blow whatever remaining spell power he has to get you all back up before hitting the sack.  If I forget to cast it all before sleeping, please remind me what you might need.  That's what he's here for after all.


----------



## Voadam

In the morning Voadam prepares his magics, obtains the pearl from Maia Zak, and casts Identify on the wand.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi watched as the others went through their morning preparations.  She had already completed her own rituals- even as the first hint of dawn lightened the sky, she had invoked the protective veils which warded her each day.  For a time she was content to simply keep watch, but as the others got ready to move, she scampered down from her perch and made her way over to help with the mundane tasks of breaking camp.  "I'm ready to go when all of you are," she chirped quietly, when all of the group's gear was packed.

OOC: Reinvoke Spiderwalk, See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, and Walk Unseen.  Since we're in the jungle, she will also use one charge from her eternal wand of Endure Elements.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*25 Zarantyr Morning to Late Afternoon*

Voadam takes possession of the pearl after giving the halforc around 20 of the large golden giant coins.  He meditates for some time, while pondering the depths of the wand found on the aberrant giantkin.  After he comes out of his meditative state, he understands that the wand is of divine origin, capable of energizing the regenerative properties of living creatures.
[Wand of Lesser Vigor, Mass -- 12 charges remaining]

The others pack up the make-shift camp while the wizard is occupied.  When Voadam has completed his task, the band moves out, heading further into the jungle.

[D]aa[/D]

The morning's walk is uneventful -- the forest canopy has begun to break up slightly, with an accompanying change in the general make-up of the forest.  Gone are the tall hardwood trees that surrounded Stormreach, now the bulk of the forest are old-growth softwood trees, heavily encircled by various vining plants, which look to almost choke the life out of their hosts.  Small puddles of standing water become more common, and the humidity has been turned up.  Spots of sun are able to penetrate to the forest floor, making those without long brimmed hats squint constantly.

Lunch is taken quickly, as the gnome brings forth more food from his sack, this time mainly meats and cheeses, with several loaves of bread.  

Before long, the group is back on the trail.  About an hour after you stopped for lunch, several of the group swears that they had seen a large green lizard-like creature flying high in the sky before disappearing into the clouds.

[D]aa[/D]

The sun has dropped below the forest canopy to the west, causing long shadows to dance along the jungle floor.  Several stands of grasses litter the trail, hues of green, yellow, and even pink are seen.  An outcropping of rocks appears to your left.  The guides up ahead suddenly stop and hold out their hands -- they look to be scanning the brush.  Behind you, the gnome and halforc artificier have taken cover, for it appears they know the mannerisms of Ganyon in the deep jungle.

A rustle is heard to your left, and by the time you look in that direction, one of the largest tigers you have ever seen has emerged from behind the rocky outcropping and is bounding towards Aeranduil!

It jumps high into the sky and lands on the elf -- biting and clawing with its monstrous front and back claws.  The others are helpless to watch as the elf is savaged by the giant beast.

Surprise Round:

Tiger emerges from the rock outcropping to your left.

Charge attack by the tiger, bite, 2 claws, and 2 rakes all HIT for 57 damage on Aeranduil

Round 1: Initiative and actions


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika Kevsecks, AC 23, HP: 66*

Morika wastes no time.  With a low growl, she lets her inner beast spirit break free, horns emerging from her head.  But this time she doesn't go charging headlong into battle.  No, this time she brings forth violence from another source, screaming harsh tones of Drudic into the sky and demanding answer from skyfire to lash the tiger.  That wouldn't stop the creature, that was for certain, but it might get it to pause in its savaging of the elf.

Under other circumstances Morika might have tried to calm the beast, but any animal hungry enough to hunt in a herd of wary adventurers was not one to stop and listen to anyone.  And Morika was a hunter first, and a peacemaker... far, far second.

OOC: Morika's initiative (1d20+4=17).  Shift as a free action and then cast _call lightning_.  _call lightning_ damage (3d6=17).  Reflex save DC 16 for half.


----------



## Redclaw

Than takes two swift strides toward the beast, using the momentum of his sudden movement to add strength to his swinging axe.  Ye darn overgrown cat.  Chew on something a bit heartier, why don't ye.

[sblock=ooc] iniatiative (1d20+2)=7 
Attack (1d20+13), damage (1d10+3)+1d6 shock= 23, 12+5 [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*AC: 26 | HP: 74 | Spells Remaining: 6/7/6/5/3*

Yoggrith isn't even able to turn around by the time he hears the pounce and the rake of the giant cat.  The gurgle that the elf makes from the massive amount of damage and the gurgle of blood now seaping from the horrendous wounds on his body, tells the halfork that Aeranduil will be dead within seconds.

With a calculated precision, he turns to face the giant cat and his victim, when suddenly the elf, the dwarf, and the wizard disappear from view!  Surprised on the one hand, but not surprised at the wizard's alacrity on the other... Yoggrith is about to stride forward calmly towards where he remembers the elf had been.  But just as suddenly, the elf appears visible right in front of him, bleednh heavily, but not so bad that he can't fire his bow at the beast behind him.  "I see you are still doing well, archer." Yoggrith says... reaching out casually with his hand to place it on the elf's shoulder to heal him.  (Cast _Cure Critical Wounds_)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi gave a soft hiss of annoyance- obviously they were going to learn how to react to their guides' signals a little bit better if they wanted to survive in this strange and hostile environment.  Quickly checking for other potential threats, she turned her focus to the problem at hand.  A swirling glob of dark energy flew from her hand, wrapping around the massive tiger like inky spiderwebs.

OOC: Initiative +8= 15; Free action for a Listen +12= 23/Spot +8= 28 sweep, rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1562895/   If no other threats are detected, move to 14 across, 11 down and invoke an eldritch blast, using Bracers of the Entangling Blast; +13 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage (should be just inside 30 feet); damage is halved, but if the target actually takes damage, it is entangled for 1d3 rounds, taking 1 HP per round; Attack 18(touch); damage 4 HP(already halved); Entangle effect 2 rounds (if applicable); rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1562903/


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - Partial*

Initiative:

21 - Voadam - move to (11,12), cast _Invisibility Sphere _ on Aeranduil, himself, Thanor
17 – Morika - _Cast Call Lightning_, send bolt towards tiger
15 – Ipshivi - Entangling Blast on Tiger hit for 4 damage, target _entangled_
14 – Tiger - changes form
13 - Thanor - move to (9,12), attack tiger HIT for 12 damage
11 – Aeranduil - move to (15,15), attack tiger 2 HITS for 28 damage
7 - Yoggrith - Cast _Cure Critical Wounds _ on Aeranduil - heals 26 damage
6 – Sanne - move to (10,15), attack tiger HIT for 11 damage


*"Freyja's snarling steed! I don't think its an amorous transformed tiger priestess this time."* Seeing the elf so viciously savaged by such a big beast Voadam rushes over behind and just past him, the streaking figure in black robes drawing the tiger's eye with its obvious movement. Once he has drawn the tiger's attention he casts a quick spell causing himself, the poor elf, and the new dwarf to disappear from all sight but their own.

Morika wastes no time. With a low growl, she lets her inner beast spirit break free, horns emerging from her head. But this time she doesn't go charging headlong into battle. No, this time she brings forth violence from another source, screaming harsh tones of Drudic into the sky and demanding answer from skyfire to lash the tiger. That wouldn't stop the creature, that was for certain, but it might get it to pause in its savaging of the elf.

Under other circumstances Morika might have tried to calm the beast, but any animal hungry enough to hunt in a herd of wary adventurers was not one to stop and listen to anyone. And Morika was a hunter first, and a peacemaker... far, far second.

She calls down a bolt of lightning from the clear blue sky -- it strikes the tiger, but to no visible effect [SR not overcome]

Ipshivi gave a soft hiss of annoyance- obviously they were going to learn how to react to their guides' signals a little bit better if they wanted to survive in this strange and hostile environment. Quickly checking for other potential threats, she turned her focus to the problem at hand. A swirling glob of dark energy flew from her hand, wrapping around the massive tiger like inky spiderwebs. [SR overcome, target _Entangled_]

The tiger snarls as it sees its meal disappear before its eyes.  Adding to its displeasure are the magical bindings hampering its movements.  With a loud roar it changes from a large tiger, into a horrible tentacled hybrid of tiger and otherworldly creature.  Welts and swollen postules mar the tigers hide, and pus and other strange bodily secretions flow from open sores visible on various parts of its body.  The appearance unsettles the minds of everyone in the clearing -- visually tapping into the dark recesses of your nightmares. [-1 morale penalty to attack roles against the creature]

The invisible dwarf takes two swift strides toward the beast, using the momentum of his sudden movement to add strength to his swinging axe. "Ye darn overgrown cat. Chew on something a bit heartier, why don't ye." yells Thanor as he brings his axe down on the creature, causing him to become visible once again.  The axe cuts a mighty swath diagonally across the now stretched thin and patchy hide -- the electrical charge of the axe disapating as it comes into contact with the beast.

Aeranduil immediately stumbles away from the massive tiger beast as the blood flows freely from his open wounds. As the elf reappears from the invisibility sphere, he seeks the aid of Yoggrith, moving toward the cleric. Spinning as he reaches the cleric, he launches a pair of arrows toward the beast which catch it in the shoulder and upper back.

Yoggrith isn't even able to turn around by the time he hears the pounce and the rake of the giant cat. The gurgle that the elf makes from the massive amount of damage and the gurgle of blood now seaping from the horrendous wounds on his body, tells the halfork that Aeranduil will be dead within seconds.

With a calculated precision, he turns to face the giant cat and his victim, when suddenly the elf, the dwarf, and the wizard disappear from view! Surprised on the one hand, but not surprised at the wizard's alacrity on the other... Yoggrith is about to stride forward calmly towards where he remembers the elf had been. But just as suddenly, the elf appears visible right in front of him, bleeding heavily, but not so bad that he can't fire his bow at the beast behind him. "I see you are still doing well, archer." Yoggrith says... reaching out casually with his hand to place it on the elf's shoulder to heal him.

With far less reckless abandon than someone unfamiliar with the ground-covering single-blade style Sanne favored might guess, the Khoravar danced into melee range with the tiger -- or tiger-like creature; she was hardly an expert, but it seemed to her that Morika's spells would work on an actual tiger -- and flashed out with a stab of her blade.  It catches the beast in the front leg, causing a howl of pain.  Sanne notices that the electricity doesn't seem to bother the creature.


Active Spells & Conditions:

Aeranduil -- (33/64) 
Voadam -- _Invisibility _ (70 rounds)
Morika -- Call Lightning (7 rounds)
Tiger -- _Entangled_ (2 rounds)


----------



## drothgery

With far less reckless abandon than someone unfamiliar with the ground-covering single-blade style Sanne favored might guess, the Khoravar danced into melee range with the tiger -- or tiger-like creature; she was hardly an expert, but it seemed to her that Morika's spells would work on an actual tiger -- and flashed out with a stab of her blade.

[sblock]
Can't fail DC 15 tumble check.

to hit; piercing dmg; electrical dmg (1d20+11=27, 1d6+5=11, 1d6=1) 

So assuming a 27 hits it while it's entagled and it doesn't have any special protection against electricity, that'll be 12 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Than takes two swift strides toward the beast, using the momentum of his sudden movement to add strength to his swinging axe.  Ye darn overgrown cat.  Chew on something a bit heartier, why don't ye.




[sblock=redclaw] Are you issuing a knights challenge to the creature? [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=redclaw] Are you issuing a knights challenge to the creature? [/sblock]



[sblock=S@squ@tch] Nope.  I don't see him challenging anything that looks animalish, besides it would have to have an intelligence of 3 or better and a language. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*I'm going to hold off posting, because unless Voadam does something impressive, Aeranduil is probably dead.*


----------



## Voadam

"*Freyja's snarling steed! I don't think its an amorous transformed tiger priestess this time.*" Seeing the elf so viciously savaged by such a big beast Voadam rushes over behind and just past him, the streaking figure in black robes drawing the tiger's eye with its obvious movement. Once he has drawn the tiger's attention he casts a quick spell causing himself, the poor elf, and the new dwarf to disappear from all sight but their own.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Snarling at the failure of her lightning when sudden tendrils entangle the tiger, Morika decides on another tactic.  A breathed word and look toward the hidden sun, and the shifter woman erupts in flame.  Running up towards the tiger, Morika wants to both distract it from Aeranduil and possibly give it the worst hotfoot in its life...

OOC: Standard action, cast _body of the sun_.  Anything within a 5' radius of Morika takes 4d4 points of fire damage.  SR applies.  Reflex save DC 15 for half.  Area is also illuminated, for what that's worth.  Move action will move towards the tiger, wants to get close enough to Aeranduil to possibly make the tiger switch targets, but not so close that she's going to scorch the elf.  Morika would like to try to get into position to Aid Another to Thanor next round.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Aeranduil survives and is on the clock!  Yoggrith needs to alter his plan of action, unless Aeranduil becomes visible on his turn.


----------



## DEFCON 1

OOC:  My post has been edited to reflect the new info.

OOC:  My post has been edited again to reflect Rhun's new info.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil immediately stumbles away from the massive tiger beast as the blood flows freely from his open wounds. As the elf reappears from the invisibility sphere, he seeks the aid of Yoggrith, moving toward the cleric. Spinning as he reaches the cleric, he launches a pair of arrows toward the beast.


*Move to (15,15), staying within the invisibility sphere as long as possible to avoid possible AoO.

Attack +16/+11 (1d8+6/x3)
*


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The tiger snarls as it sees its meal disappear before its eyes.  Adding to its displeasure are the magical bindings hampering its movements.  With a loud roar it changes from a large tiger, into a horrible tentacled hybrid of tiger and otherworldly creature.  Welts and swollen postules mar the tigers hide, and pus and other strange bodily secretions flow from open sores visible on various parts of its body.  The appearance unsettles the minds of everyone in the clearing -- visually tapping into the dark recesses of your nightmares. [-1 morale penalty to attack roles against the creature]





Voadam winces at the unnatural aspect of the creature revealed by the transformation. It hurt his brain to look at it, similar to his experiences viewing raw Chaos and chaos infused creatures back on Segmenta years before. Voadam quickly considers what he learned of the planes here from the sages and libraries of Sharn. Was it a plane of madness infused creature? Something different? "*The unnaturalness matches that of the recent reports. They did not mention tentacles though*."

ooc knowledge planar +18, knowledge arcane +15


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]
Your studies of things otherworldly tells you that the origin of this creature is not of this plane.  

You have heard rumors of such creatures in the worlds you travelled before arriving in Eberron.

These creatures are from primal origins -- far beyond even the planes of madness and insanity.

You believe that they are referred to as "pseudonatural", and have resistances to magicks,  acid, electricity, as well as mundane weapons.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi clucked a curse in the halfling tongue, an imprecation against dark spirits- regular tigers that size were bad enough, without the unnatural features.  Almost reflexively, she shifted back into her invisible state, taking another quick scan of the area while she watched the fighters go after the beast.

OOC: [sblock] Ipshivi moved to 14 across, 11 down last round- no move this round.  She will reinvoke Walk Unseen, then take another Listen +12/Spot+8 sweep.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne presses her attack, slipping into a flanking position and striking out twice.

[sblock]
I think she can make a 5' step to set up a flank with Thanor, then full attack.

I'm assuming the -1 to hit effect still is in effect, so I'm working at -1 wierdness + 2 flanking.

atk #1; dmg #1; atk #2; dmg #2 (1d20+12=22, 1d6+5=10, 1d20+7=21, 1d6+5=8) 

Sanne will use her bracers of counterstriking if attacked.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven - Round 2 Actions*

Aeranduil lets out a brief cry of surprise as the power of Yoggrith's dark lord flows into him like the icy water of a mountain stream. The cry immediately turns into a sigh of relief, though, as the elf's wounds begins to close, the blood ceases to flow, and the pain begins to fade. With a nod of thanks to half-orc, the archer steps forward and again knocks arrow, ready for some payback on the strange, otherworldly tiger.



*Move as necessary to remain within 30' to take advantage of Point Blank Shot.

Attack using rapid shot: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7); make that +14/+9/+14 with morale penalty. 

Adjust for Range from Woodland Archer feat: If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, all subsequent attacks in same round gain a +4 attack bonus to hit the same foe.*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam shouts to his comrades "*It can shrug off a lot of lightning, acid, and direct magics*."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam casts mage armor upon himself and draws a wand.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Initiative:

21 - Voadam - Cast _Mage Armor _ on self, draw wand
17 – Morika - Cast _Body of Sun _ on self, move to (11,17)
15 – Ipshivi - Invoke _Walk Unseen_, scan surroundings
14 – Tiger - _Entangled_ (Last Round) - Attacks Sanne two claws and bite HIT (one claw CRIT confirmed) for 38 damage, Sanne _Grappled_
13 - Thanor - Attack tiger - 1 HIT for for 13 damage
11 – Aeranduil - Fires 3 arrows at tiger - 3 HITS for 36 damage
7 - Yoggrith - Move to (15,11), Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Sanne for 24 hp
6 – Sanne - _Grappled_

The wizard studies the tiger for a moment, taking note of the horrific appearance.  He then shouts to his comrades "*It can shrug off a lot of lightning, acid, and direct magics."*

The invisible wizard then intones a few words of arcane origin and pulls a stick from his belt.

Snarling at the failure of her lightning when sudden tendrils entangle the tiger, Morika decides on another tactic. A breathed word and look toward the hidden sun, and the shifter woman erupts in flame. Running up towards the tiger, taking care to give the invisible wizard a wide berth (as she heard some spellcasting coming from in the direction she last saw him) Morika aims to both distract it from her companions and possibly give it the worst hotfoot in its life... [Took southern route, as there actually is a rock on the right hand side of Thanor]

Ipshivi clucked a curse in the halfling tongue, an imprecation against dark spirits- regular tigers that size were bad enough, without the unnatural features. Almost reflexively, she shifted back into her invisible state, taking another quick scan of the area while she watched the fighters go after the beast.  Her attuned senses did not detect anything else, besides the ragged breathing of their guides ahead, and that of the gnome and halforc female behind them.

The tiger-beast looks around maliciously as it chooses its next victim.  Looking quickly between the dwarf and half-elf in front of it, settles upon the half-elf and rears up on its back legs and swipes both claws with blinding speed -- the first slicing like a razor across her right thigh, cutting almost to the bone, the other catching her on the upstroke along the ribcage.  Sanne's lithe form reacting to the assault is caught unaware as the teeth of the sickening creature sink into her forearm.  She tries to wrench her arm free, but finds herself caught fast with the creature.  A sickening ichor drips onto her body from hide of the beast. [Sanne _grappled_, no counterstrike due to no unsuccessful melee attack]

Thanor grunts in anger that he is once again being ignored, and his axe rises into the air with a fresh sheen of ichor dripping from its blade. The dwarven steel manages to bite into the hideous haunch of the tiger on the upswing, its reflexes slowed by the entangling magicks cast upon it by the unseen halfling, but the tiger reacts to the pain and deftly avoids the downswing.

Aeranduil lets out a brief cry of surprise as the power of Yoggrith's dark lord flows into him like the icy water of a mountain stream. The cry immediately turns into a sigh of relief, though, as the elf's wounds begins to close, the blood ceases to flow, and the pain begins to fade. With a nod of thanks to half-orc, the archer steps forward and again knocks arrow, ready for some payback on the strange, otherworldly tiger.  His aim is true and all three impale themselves on the creatures hide, causing more green ichor to flow.

As Sanne yelps from the bite in the arm, Yoggrith nods once to Aeranduil and then slides away from the elf towards the khoravar, carefully giving the blazing druid a wide berth. "It seems our beastly friend cannot help but cause us pain. Pain is good... it cleanses the soul."  He takes advantage of the tigers occupation with the half-elf in its jaws and reaches out and heals Sanne of her own wounds. 

The influx of strangely dark-touched positive energy restores the vitality to the savaged half-elf, and she struggles to no avail in the grasp of the tigers jaws.  The stench of the creature overpowers her, and she cannot get her arm free to put her rapier to use.

Active Spells & Conditions:

Aeranduil -- (33/64) 
Voadam -- _Invisibility _ (69 rounds)
Morika -- Call Lightning (7 rounds); _Body of the Sun _ (8 rounds)
Sanne -- (51/65) -- _Grappled _ 
Tiger -- _Entangled_ (1 rounds) and _Grappling _


----------



## DEFCON 1

*AC: 26 | HP: 74 | Spells Remaining: 6/7/6/5/2*

As Sanne yelps from the bite in the arm, Yoggrith nods once to Aeranduil and then slides away from the elf towards the khoravar.  "It seems our beastly friend cannot help but cause us pain.  Pain is good... it cleanses the soul."  He reaches out and heals Sanne of her own wounds.  (Move to 16,11 / Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ 3d8+8)


----------



## Redclaw

*Thanor, AC 27, HP 110/110, F+9, R+4, W+7*

Thanor grunts in anger that he is once again being ignored, and his rises into the air with a fresh sheen of ichor dripping from its blade.  The dwarven steel falls twice on the hideously twisted form of the tiger, but neither strike is able to cut the beast's corrupted hide.
[sblock=ooc] Attacks (1d20+10)=15, (1d20+5)=13.  The morale penalty is included, but not flanking.  As a knight, he can't take advantage of the tiger's distraction. 
The tiger has his dodge and shield block bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*Hold on Sanne! I have magic to help you slip out of its grasp*." Voadam points his wand at Sanne and invokes its magic, coating her in a magical substance that makes it easier to glide out of the tentacles' grip.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 3 - End of combat*

Initiative:

21 - Voadam - Use Wand of _Grease_ on Sanne
17 – Morika - Move to (8,15), charge attack MISS, Body of Sun damage on Tiger/Sanne for 8 damage
15 – Ipshivi - Eldritch Blast at tiger HIT - did not overcome SR
14 – Tiger - Release grapple, attack Sanne 2 claws HIT for 29 damage, 5' step to (7/8,13)
13 - Thanor - Attack tiger twice -- 2 HITS for 18 damage
11 – Aeranduil - Fires 3 arrows -- ALL HIT for 29 damage


*"Hold on Sanne! I have magic to help you slip out of its grasp."* Voadam points his wand at Sanne and invokes its magic, coating her in a magical substance that makes it easier to glide out of the tentacles' grip.

Morika slides to the side and dashes forward, hoping to crash into the creature's disturbing hide and give the others enough distraction to-.

Her musings are cut short as over-enthusiasim causes her to slip on a stone. Spitting out loam from yet another tumble on the forest floor, Morika's fire licks upward toward the nightmare-beast.  

This is getting *ridiculous*!  A snarl of frustration escapes the shifters lips.  She rears her head back up and realizes that the radiate fire emanating from her body singed a portion of the tiger, but also the grappled half-elf (8 fire damage to both Tiger and Sanne)

Ipshivi had heard Voadam's warning about the tiger's nature (or rather its' un-nature), and she didn't think she would be as lucky a second time. On the other hand, every nick and scratch might help bring the beast down, and its disturbing form was upsetting enough that she wanted to destroy it. She called forth another burst of arcane energy, trying to hit the tiger rather than Sanne -- the bolt strikes the creature without error, but the energy is absorbed harmlessly into its sickening hide. [SR Check failed]

The tiger looks around at the advancing humans and spits the half-elf out of its mouth.  It then shrieks an alien, yet bloodcurdling scream and launches once again into the half-elf with its massive claws, re-opening freshly closed wounds and doubling Sanne over in pain.  Wary of the blazing shifter, the tiger cautiously backsteps away.

Steadfast and stubborn as only a dwarf can be, Thanor brings his axe down on the creature twice more. I'll not be given' up, ye stupid cat. Die already and save us both the effert.

His axe flowing like water through the air, cuts deeply into the tigers hide on each stroke.

Aeranduil frowns at the sight of his companion being savaged by the tiger, knowing exactly how she must feel with the creature's claws sinking into her. The elf continues firing arrows as fast as he can, each arrow striking and staggering the beast.  It rears up on its haunches, tries to pull the last two arrows out of its hide, then crashes down to the ground in a heap.

Ichor and pus continue to ooze out of the creature, causing the leaves and plants below its putrid body to smoke slightly.   The creatures lungs pulse one final time before the body rapidly begins to decay.

Active Spells & Conditions:

Aeranduil -- (33/64) 
Voadam -- _Invisibility _ (68 rounds)
Morika -- Call Lightning (69 rounds); _Body of the Sun _ (7 rounds)
Sanne -- (14/65) -- _Grease_ (10 rounds)
Tiger -- _Dead _


----------



## drothgery

Sanne attempts to break free, probably unsuccessfully...

[sblock]
grapple check to escape (1d20+17=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven - Round 3 Actions*

Aeranduil frowns at the sight of his companion being savaged by the tiger, knowing exactly how she must feel with the creature's claws sinking into her. The elf continues firing arrows as fast as he can, hoping to slay the menace before it can cause any further damage.



*5' step to (14,14).
Attack using point blank shot + rapid shot: +14/+9/+14 (1d8+7) with morale penalty. 

Adjust for Range from Woodland Archer feat: If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, all subsequent attacks in same round gain a +4 attack bonus to hit the same foe.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Morika | HP: 66 | AC: 23*

Morika slides to the side and dashes forward, hoping to crash into the creature's disturbing hide and give the others enough distraction to-.

Her musings are cut short as over-enthusiasim causes her to slip on a stone.  Spitting out loam from yet another tumble on the forest floor, Morika's fire licks upward toward the nightmare-beast.

_This is getting *ridiculous!*_

OOC:  Morika will move to the left and then upwards, charging the tiger...  *Player beats head against the table.*  Morika's charge attack (-1 taken into effect). (1d20+12=13).  Another freaking one!  But possibly, on the plus side: _Body of the sun_ damage. (4d4=14)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi had heard Voadam's warning about the tiger's nature (or rather its' un-nature), and she didn't think she would be as lucky a second time.  On the other hand, every nick and scratch might help bring the beast down, and its disturbing form was upsetting enough that she wanted to destroy it.  She called forth another burst of arcane energy, trying to hit the tiger rather than Sanne.

OOC:  5-foot step forward, invoke another point-blank eldritch blast, +12 to hit, 3d6+1 damage (not sure how much of a penalty for targeting a creature in a grapple- but I think it loses its DEX bonus, and thus may be subject to an extra 1d6 sneak attack- if applicable)


----------



## Redclaw

*Thanor, AC 25, HP 110/110, F+9, R+4, W+7*

Steadfast and stubborn as only a dwarf can be, Thanor brings his axe down on the creature twice more.  I'll not be given' up, ye stupid cat.  Die already and save us both the effert.

[sblock=ooc] Full attack vs the tiger, +10/+5 for 1d10+3 damage,24 to hit for 13 damage, 18 to hit for 5 damage. 
Tiger still has dodge and shield block, moving AC to 27. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon hurries back to the group.

"Crikey!  Dat looked jus' lek da puma who tried tah run me throu' last month."

Looking over its decomposing corpse, he shakes his head.

"Downright unnatcheral I say -- I 'hafta say I'm impressed ya put it down so quick -- I barely 'ad time tah git back 'ere and its all ova."


----------



## Redclaw

Aaarrrggh, Thanor shouts in frustrations.  If that critter's disgusting guts hurt me axe I'll chase its spirit into the depths of Khyber!  He pauses as he sees Sanne's injuries.  Ye'll be right soon enough, lass.  I'm sorry I couldna get it off ye earlier.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika quickly extinguishes herself, throws back her head, and lets out a scream of frustration and anger that possibly could have been heard back in Sharn.  Lightning, still hanging in the clouds at her bidding, comes screaming to the earth to strike at the place where the tiger died; trying to burning away its unnatural rot and letting the druid have an outlet for her anger that does not involve fellow party members.  

The lightning spent, Morika collapses back to earth and rubs her sore stubbed toe sullenly.  

"Sanne, let me help th' burns," she says after a second.  Assuming Sanne is willing to go near her, Morika will reach out to resore some of the health she burned away.

OOC:  Just firing off the remainder of her _call lightning_ spell.  Also doing a _cure light wounds_ spell. (1d8+5=6).  *Sigh*  Morika's string of 1s continues.  It's a conspiracy I tell you, a conspiracy!


----------



## DEFCON 1

*AC: 26 | HP: 74 | Spells Remaining: 6/7/6/4/2*

Yoggrith waits patiently for the angry druid to make herself feel better by healing a superficial wound on the khoravar.  When she is done... the halfork walks over to Sanne himself and closes his eyes.  "Allow the full power of The Shadow close those wounds for good."

He then glances over at the archer as well.  "I see you also require aid.  I will be with you momentarily."

(Cast a _Cure Serious_ and two _Cure Moderates_ on Sanne / Cast two _Cure Moderates_ and (if needed) one or two _Cure Lights_ on Aeranduil.  Try to get within 10hp of full health)


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil kneels, catching his breath and sighing in relief that the unnatural cat wasn't the end of him. He'd paid it back in kind by feathering it with arrows, but he didn't care to repeat the experience. He'd have to remain extra cautious in these unfamiliar jungle lands.

As the half-orc heals him, he nods again. "My thanks, Yoggrith."


----------



## drothgery

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Aaarrrggh, Thanor shouts in frustrations.  If that critter's disgusting guts hurt me axe I'll chase its spirit into the depths of Khyber!  He pauses as he sees Sanne's injuries.  Ye'll be right soon enough, lass.  I'm sorry I couldna get it off ye earlier.




"My fault. If I'd realised that wasn't a normal tiger before I closed, I never would have gotten that close without properly infusing my blade to be more effective against it. Besides, it had me grabbed for what, ten seconds? Even one of those House Orien types that like to teleport around would have had trouble breaking me out in less time than that." Sanne said, dusting herself off.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam puts away his wand but draws out the new one he identified that morning and walks over to the archer. Realizing he is still invisible he says "*Aerundil, here is the wand we recovered from the warped giant last night. It has healing magic that is not arcane. I suspect it may be within the sphere of ranger spells. My skill in using such magics has been burned out of me and I can no longer access nature magics but I suspect it is within your capabilities. Try it out and see if you can use it. If so it would be good to spread out our healing capabilities in case the half-orc is the one ambushed next time and we need to heal him.*" Voadam places the wand in Aerundil's hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]
_Mass Lesser Vigor_ is Cleric 3/Druid 3.  Aeranduil would need to make a use magical device check to use it.

Unless Order of the Bow Initiate grants druidical spell powers (I don't have the source book for that PrC)
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Almost before the tiger had collapsed, Ipshivi vanished back into her comforting cloak of shadows.  Her voice, though, was clearly audible, and it had a shrill, waspish tone to it.  "That was no normal tiger- I guess that is obvious; that thing could have swallowed me up without even chewing.  Was it always like that, or did something change or infect it to turn it to such an unnatural form?"


----------



## Voadam

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Almost before the tiger had collapsed, Ipshivi vanished back into her comforting cloak of shadows.  Her voice, though, was clearly audible, and it had a shrill, waspish tone to it.  "That was no normal tiger- I guess that is obvious; that thing could have swallowed me up without even chewing.  Was it always like that, or did something change or infect it to turn it to such an unnatural form?"




"*A good question. The tentacles and unnatural nature are due to the extraplanar nature of the creature. Such things are of a type I have heard of before that come from planes far removed from ourthis reality. Beyond even the known bordering planes of nightmare and madness that sometimes come into conjunction with this world. They are basically incompatible with our reality on a fundamental level and cause a disconnect by their very presence and existence. As you can see from the rapid decomposition, we have not just slain a creature, but in doing so disrupted the phsyical fom anchoring the unnaturalness to this reality. This took the form of a tiger, according to Ganyon another one took the form of a puma. Whether these are assuming native forms when present here or infecting or possessing local creatures is a very good question*."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Let us hope that it isn't some kind of infection, then.  Because the best way to infect a new host is to bite- and I'd hate to see our companions transformed into horrors like that.  Now what say we get back on the trail before something else shows up to see what the commotion is..."  By the time she finished speaking, her voice had lost its shrill worried tone- at least for now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Between Yoggrith's dark healing power, the gnome priest, and Morika's connection with the natural world, the wounds on the various party members are closed. [1 CSW and 2 CMW from Yoggrith on Sanne, 1 CMW on Aeranduil from Yoggrith, 1 CLW from Morika on Sanne, and 1 CMW from Sanadal on Sanne]

Ganyon and the two hunters once again take the lead and head out -- with Ganyon taking point, and the other two disappearing off to each side into the brush.

The gnome talks quietly with the artificier in the rear of the group, occasionally those in the main group can catch a word or two from the gnome,"This jungle certainly has taken a turn for the worse -- now it just isn't safe for an upstanding gnome to venture forth.  Why, just the other day, one of my close friends came across some sort of beetle contraption while out digging for tubers, and then the creature just up and squirted him with alchemical fire I tell you!  I'd never think the day would come where I would come to think of Stormreach as a safe haven of upstanding folks -- certainly never with those Coin Lords in power."

The conversation appears to be one-sided, as you can catch glimpses of an uninterested female half-orc's face staring off into the brush.  Her homonculi flitting to and fro underneath the canopy of the jungle.

[D]aa[/D]

As the shadows grow longer, the jungle becomes more overgrown.  Small pools of water litter the ground, and the native vegetation has overgrown the path in most spots.  Blades are drawn by Ganyon and the others to clear a walkable path through the dense foliage.

Progress through the jungle slows down, as the guides are now having to blaze their own trail through the underbrush, you begin to hear more strange animals noises -- birds primarily, but an occasion screech or howl -- possibly a primate of some sort, or perhaps some jungle cat.  It is difficult to say how close or far away they are, as the various leaves and vines distort the sound.

[sblock=Listen check DC15]
You hear a 'clank' sound from up ahead, sounds like a metal blade hitting something made of stone.
[/sblock]

You hear a whistle from up ahead and look up to see Ganyon holding his right hand up in a fist, much like the gesture earlier when the tiger pounced upon the unsuspecting archer.

This time, you scan your surroundings and ready yourself for any unseen attacker.

A moment passes, and you hear Ganyon call out,"Oy, luuks leik we found somepin'."

He gestures for the rest of the group to come closer.

As you approach, you notice that in front of Ganyon is still a dense wall of foliage that continues upward into the forest canopy above you.

About chest high in front of Ganyon, still mostly covered with vines, is what appears to be a large stonework foot -- about 5 feet wide and 5 feet tall.  You can make out a few toes where the Ganyon had cut away the foliage.

"Atsa biggie," He says as he clears a bit more of the vines away.


----------



## Voadam

"*Aerundil, I have known a druid that could cast the spell in that wand, but I do not know with certainty whether it is also one among the ranger tradition of nature magics. If not then we should pass it on to Morika unless there are any others among us who could use it. There are some who train specifically in unlocking the power of magical devices regardless of magical tradition*."


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> About chest high in front of Ganyon, still mostly covered with vines, is what appears to be a large stonework foot -- about 5 feet wide and 5 feet tall.  You can make out a few toes where the Ganyon had cut away the foliage.
> 
> "Atsa biggie," He says as he clears a bit more of the vines away.




"*Indeed*." Voadam considers the dimensions and his recollection of cloud giant proportions, mentally comparing the two. "*A big statue made by the giants then? Would this indicate we are near an old giant ruin?*"


----------



## Voadam

Voadam takes a closer look, "*Thanor, would you say this is definitely the product of stone carving? The thought of dracolisks comes to mind in the jungles here*."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi kept her ears cocked for unusual sounds- and there were an awful lot of them.  At the sight of the massive foot, she paused a moment, comparing the size of the stone form to her own- hopefully they wouldn't find any actual giants this size.

OOC: Listen +12= 26; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1574299/


----------



## drothgery

Still a bit rattled from the tiger attack, though trying hard not to show it, Sanne doesn't hear anything that would take an extraordinary feat of concentration.

listen check (1d20+1=11)


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Anybody else want a look at this thing before our guide trims the rest of its toenails off?," Ipshivi chirped.  The foot was an amusing tidbit, but the signs of living giants were what they were after.

GM:[sblock] Did the sound seem like it was where Ganyon found the statue-chunk (ie. that it was from his machete-strike hitting the stone?), or was it further ahead?
And while we're at it, Ipshivi will use her at-will Dtect Magic to give the stone a once-over.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor walks up to the gigantic foot and takes a look.  [sblock=ooc] With his +2 bonus from stonecunning, that gives Thanor a grand total of +2 on his search to determine if this is indeed nothing more than worked stone.

Sorry all, not his area of expertise.    [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The elven archer casually glances over the foot, but really isn't interested in the stonework...

*Listen = 11*


----------



## DEFCON 1

*AC: 26 | HP: 74 | Spells Remaining: 6/7/3/3/2*

Yoggrith waits with his eyes closed and his ears open.  His breath is ragged, as it's been quite a tiring hike wearing his full suit armor.  "I would endeavor to think that a 'lisk of some type out here would improbable.  Although who really is to say."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanor walks up to the foot and starts to give it a 'dwarven once-over'.  

While the dwarf is sizing up the foot, Ganyon continues to hack down some vines from around the foot, exposing an ankle and leg that disappear up into the dense foliage.  

Morika, not being particularly interested in big stone feet, shifts her weight back and forth from foot to foot.  Something does not feel completely natural to her, so she kneels down and puts her hand on the ground.  Underneath her feet, covered by an inch or so of plant root filled dirt, she uncovers a stone paver.  She surmises that the entire area could be paved with the stones.

Thanor looks up from his inspection of the foot (and now ankle) and says,"It's just wha' I thought -- its stone.  And probably old too."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

_Earlier, re: the wand_

"If ye think it'll be useful, then I'll give it a try.  If it's healing magic, then it'll be damn useful," Morika says thoughtfully.

She'll pocket the wand for further use.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Now, at the stone foot_

"We might have company," she says softly, rising from her crouch where she was examining the stone pavers.  "I heard metal against stone, like a blade."

Ambush?  Or another adventuring group?  Friends or foes?  Considering their luck thus far, probably foes.

"Where's our invisible lass?  Ipshivi, care to take a look?" Morika asks somewhere in the vague general quadrent where the halfling woman may or may not be at this precise moment.

"Rest of you, might be doing well to hide," Morika says, keeping her voice low as she crouches down behind a toe and peaks her head out on the other side, wondering if she might be able to spot someone further across this "plaza."  "That wasn't a suggestion!" she snaps at the others if anyone is slow to take cover.

_For once we might get the damn drop on something and some of them would rather stare at the big foot than hide against the blood assassains or something right out there in the woods!_

OOC:  Morika's Listen check (1d20+15=18).  Despite only rolling a freaking 3, Morika can literally not fail a DC 15 Listen check right now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika/Ipshivi]
The metal on stone you heard was most likely Ganyon's blade on the stone foot.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"That was just our guide, clanging the dinner bell to see if there were any other tigers around," Ipshivi chirped, from somewhere over near the statue.  "I think we can probably move out, unless anyone wants to spend precious daylight gawking over the size of this thing."


----------



## s@squ@tch

As the group mulls the dwarf's discovery, you start to notice the presence of a rather large number of small scorpions -- crawling over the foot and ankle of the possible statue, as well as appearing from behind various vines and plants on the forest floor.

None of them appear larger than a human's hand, but the sight of a creature usually spotted in the dry, harsh desert is something unnerving in the dense jungle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika feels mildly foolish that she might have sounded the alarm for nothing, but at the sight of the scorpions, she feels slightly vindicated.

"Trouble's coming," she says to no one in particular, and draws her scimitar.  She peers around the foot to the possible-plaza beyond, wondering what might be disturbing (or sending) the insects.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil is thankful of his high, stout leather boots as he notes the number of scorpions crawling about. He looks for any signs that would indicate what the normally desert dwelling creatures would be doing here in the jungle.


*Survival +8? Not sure that skill would reveal anything, but thought I'd ask.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Oy, I found da udder one too."  Ganyon says from behind a dense screen of foliage.  You hear a muted 'clank' as his blade glances once more off a stone foot.

"Lets git back on da trail den, unless you tuurists want tah bring along a souvenir," Ganyon says as he looks up to jungle canopy to get his bearings.  "Luuks lik' dis is da way tah go."  

He heads off, his blade swinging up and down, chopping a hole in the dense foliage.

The movements of the scorpions do not appear to be orchestrated or in any coordinated fashion -- the mindless vermin appear content to enjoy their perches on the stonework, ground and various leaves and vegetative outcroppings.

OOC: The scorpions are more of a greenish brown in coloration, in contrast to the near colorless color expected of a desert scorpion.


----------



## Rhun

With one last glance at the old stonework and the scorpions, Aeranduil moves to follow after Ganyon.


----------



## Voadam

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Yoggrith waits with his eyes closed and his ears open.  His breath is ragged, as it's been quite a tiring hike wearing his full suit armor.  "I would endeavor to think that a 'lisk of some type out here would improbable.  Although who really is to say."




"*The normal terrain associations for animals and beasts do not apply on this continent, the left over magics allow transformations to produce creatures adapted to new environments*."

At sight of the swarm of scorpions Voadam notes with concern "*The drow of these jungles are linked with scorpions, stay sharp."*


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's ear perked up at Voadam's comment- sentient foes were more interesting than bugs, even bugs that were out of their normal range.  "Drow?  Are they friends to the giants or foe? If they are enemies, mayhap they will have noticed whether their foes are unusually active- if we can negotiate with them at all..."  

As the group moved out, Ipshivi kept her senses alert- just in case there was something other than scorpions watching.


----------



## Voadam

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Ipshivi's ear perked up at Voadam's comment- sentient foes were more interesting than bugs, even bugs that were out of their normal range.  "Drow?  Are they friends to the giants or foe? If they are enemies, mayhap they will have noticed whether their foes are unusually active- if we can negotiate with them at all..."
> 
> As the group moved out, Ipshivi kept her senses alert- just in case there was something other than scorpions watching.




"*The nomadic drow contest with the primitive tribes of the giants in these lands. They are known to be magically active, are skilled at jungle warfare, and use poisons. I have dealt with other drow before a number of times, though not ones from these lands and I don't speak elven.*"


----------



## Rhun

"Pai byr shysia tia thol*," calls Aeranduil to Voadam, "I speak elven fluently. Though I don't relish the thought of running into any drow."




** Do not worry my friend*


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Well basilisks, scorpions, drow or no... they are but diversions from our true journey." the halfork says... half to himself, half to anyone who might be listening.  "I follow your lead." he says to the guide, and continues after Ganyon cutting a swath through the underbrush.


----------



## s@squ@tch

A few hours later, the dense undergrowth starts to give way -- gaps in the forest canopy can be seen, and a light rain begins to fall.  The thick gray clouds have obscured the harsh sun and given a welcome respite to those walking in heavy armor, although the appearance of ridges and hills has not made the journey any easier.  

The small scorpions still are ever present in the jungle -- on many occasions they have dropped from above when the leaves they were perched upon have been disturbed -- causing a sense of paranoia in those with aversions to vermin.





Ganyon leads you on a makeshift path through the undergrowth as you climb what appears to be a ridge.  The guide stops short and gives a "Whoa".

"Crikey -- almost lost me feet der." He says.

As you get closer to him, you realize the cause of his exclamation -- a sheer cliff with a drop of roughly 150' to the jungle floor immediately before his feet.  In the distance you can hear the sound of what would seem to be a waterfall.  

"Luuk at dat!" Ganyon says pointing to the jungle floor past the cliff.

[sblock=Spot DC 10]As you follow his pointing finger, you see what appears to be several scorpion tails poking out above the brush below.  Even at this distance, you can tell that they would probably be over 15 feet tall or so, judging upon the height of the undergrowth. 

Your group is about 150' up and 200' horizontally away from the grouping of scorpions[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=spot check roll]
spot check (1d20+1=20) Success.

The one time I could have rolled average on a spot/listen check for her and succeeded, I get a natural 19...
[/sblock]

"Those don't look friendly." Sanne says.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi looked carefully for a moment.  "Well, is that the direction that we're headed?  I mean, do we need to attack them, or can we just avoid them?"

OOC: Spot +8= 15, roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1581796/


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Ganyon*

Ganyon, keeping his eyes on the moving scorpion tails below, says quietly,"I wuzn't plannin' on headin' down there, but if'n y'all wanna, I kin git us down dar fairly easy."

"If'n yer not wantin' to make all nice wit da local ginormous scorpions, I reckon we kin git on by headin 'up further on dis ridge."

The view further up the ridge:


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven*

*Spot +13, auto-success*

Aeranduil shrugs as he looks down on the cluster of massive scorpions. "We should leave them be. Though, if we do need to head in that direction, I might try scaring them off with a few well-placed arrows."


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor listens to the discussion, and then shrugs noncommitally.  If ye want, I'll hack em up.  If'n ye don't, I won't.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Let us just leave them be, if we don't need to go that way.  At best it would be a waste of time and energy, and at worst, if the local drow are fond of such things, it might stir up unnecessary trouble."  Ipshivi seemed far more interested in continuing their exploration than in extracurricular violence.


----------



## Voadam

"*Let us press on further up the ridge. The workings of insects and scorpions are too far removed from that of men or other beasts for my mind magics to work on them, we would have to physically overcome or elude such beasts if it came to a confrontation*."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon begins to head further up the ridge, kukri out and chopping through any vegetation that gets in his way.

After about another hour of moving through the jungle ridge, you reach a the peak and begin to descend downwards.  

The appearance of scorpions continues to increase, as more and more can be seen on the ground and on the vines and vegetation.  You catch glimpses of larger scorpions from time to time behind branches and fronds.

Once more, Ganyon gives a quick low whistle and freezes, his two hunters can also be seen crouch into a defensive posture.  He had just hacked through a dense wall of vines and branches, which opened up on the other side to a small clearing.

As you quickly catch up the outdoorsman, your eyes witness an odd spectacle -- in the middle of the jungle clearing sits an enormous green scorpion claw, which has hundreds of smaller scorpions crawling over it.  The clearing itself is teeming with scorpions, some small, some much larger. 




Ganyon turns to you and the others and says,"Watcha make a'that?"


----------



## Rhun

"I'm really hoping their isn't the rest of a massive scorpion attached to that claw." says Aeranduil, his bow in hand as he eyes the clearing ahead.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I don't imagine that big claw is really any different or more threatening than the foot we saw a ways back- it is probably a statue, from the looks.  See there, how the vines are draped around it," Ipshivi said tersely as she looked the scene over.  "It is the rest of the bugs I'm worried about.  There is an awful lot of them, and if the local drow like scorpions, this may be some kind of important site.  Is ther any way we can go around, avoid this area?  If we have to go through, perhaps one of our magically-enabled folk might provide something with a nice large blast radius- I don't think killing those things one at a time is a good idea..."


----------



## Voadam

"*A giant emerald claw? Intersting.*" Voadam considers all he has has heard about the organization of the invisible agent that awaited them in the city.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor stomps around a bit, clearly uncomfortable with a foe he can't take on directly.  Does this have aught ta do with our mission?  I thought we was here ta kill giants, not bugs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika stares at the claw with some amazement, but it soon palls.

"I say go around it.  The local crawlies like it, and that sure explains the lot of 'em, but some of us got our guts nearly ripped out by local fauna and we ain't even where the giants are supposed to be."


----------



## drothgery

"I agree. There's no sense in picking fights we don't have to here." Sanne said.


----------



## Voadam

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Thanor stomps around a bit, clearly uncomfortable with a foe he can't take on directly.  Does this have aught ta do with our mission?  I thought we was here ta kill giants, not bugs.




"*Investigate their activities. We are here to learn what the hostile giants are up to, not to wage direct war upon them*." Voadam corrects.


----------



## Rhun

At the Green Wizard's words, Aeranduil smiles. "The only good giant is a dead giant," the elf says. "I'm guessing we'll have to kill more than a few to find out what they are up to."


----------



## DEFCON 1

The halfork glances at the large scorpion claw and marvels at the beauty of its design.  "Beautiful, it is.  Stunning in its look.  But I concur... it is not our path right now.  Let us move on."


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> At the Green Wizard's words, Aeranduil smiles. "The only good giant is a dead giant," the elf says. "I'm guessing we'll have to kill more than a few to find out what they are up to."




Voadam smiles back "*Its all a matter of perspective. The last goblin I journeyed with had a big grudge against murderous and loud 'giant-kin'. Took me a while to realize he was talking about humans. I think you are right. The mutated giant won't be the only one to desire to kill us on sight I expect. I believe conflict will come to us in our investigations, and we must be ready for it, but I do not believe it will aid our goal if we seek to kill every giant we see. I have a few spells to encourage giants to talk, but they don't work on the dead*."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Ganyon*

"Aight" Ganyon says,"Let's skirt dis place so as not to disrupt the creepy-crawlies."

He leads you back about 20 to 30 feet from where you came and then heads out in a perpendicular direction, gradually swinging round to avoid the clearing with the scorpion claw.

About another hour goes by before Ganyon and crew calls a halt to the days journey, as the sun has disappeared and the darkness has begun to bathe the jungle in shadow.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
Several times in the past hour, you could have _swor_n that you saw someone, or some_thing_, following the group, but each time you turned your invisible head in the direction you thought you heard something, you didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.
[/sblock]

Camp is made, a hearty meal is conjured once again by the priest of House Sivis, and everyone turns in for the night, after a long days journey through the jungle.

OOC: Watch schedule?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"I'll take last watch," Morika says as they finish eating.  As the druid is usually up by dawn, she prefers the last watch.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:

1st Watch:

2nd Watch:

3rd Watch: Morika

Campfire?  

I'm assuming that Ipshivi will probably be on two of the watches, as she has the sustenance ring, followed by Thanor/Aeranduil (non-casters)...

I'll use this watch schedule going forward whenever needed, unless something forces a change.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Once the group stopped moving and started settling into camp, Ipshivi made her way around the circle, pausing close to each of the others in turn- just long enough to whisper a warning.  In each case, the words were the same: "Be wary.  I'm all but certain there is something following us, but they're crafty as a pack of Clawfoot hunters.  There's something just at the edge of my attention, and when I try to focus, they're gone.  Maybe it is drow, maybe something else.  Stay sharp."

As soon as she had passed her warning on to each of the others, she found an out-of-the-way corner of the campsite and curled up to catch what little sleep she needed.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil will take any watch. He doesn't care.*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam will be on the first watch and have mage armor going. He is happy to share it with either Sanne or Yoggrith.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Evening into morning*

Ganyon and crew set up camp then set out for a quick hunt for the evening meal's entree.

Sanadal goes to work preparing the impromptu kitchen and gets the fire started.

The female half-orc sets up her tent, then disappears inside, along with her homonculous.

The days journey has been long, and all of you begin to feel the aftereffects in your thighs and calves.  This unknown continent has earned its harsh and mysterious reputation.  

Ganyon has told you all that he expects to reach the Titan's Teeth in a day or two, with the Traveler willing.

After the hunting party returned with a trussed jungle wild boar, some busy activity commenced around the fire and spit.  After doctoring and fretting over the boar for an hour or two, the small gnome turns to the group and announces that dinner is ready.

Plates are arranged on a nearby blanket, next to a platter of cheeses and breads.  The smell of the roast boar makes every mouth in the camp begin to salivate fiercely, and in no time everyone who eats food has set into the meal.

A few flagons of cold appear, which prompts some questions of where the gnome is getting all of the foodstuffs, which is answered with a "A civilized creature does not set foot into the jungle unprepared."  as his large sack is gently patted.

[D]aa[/D]

The evening passes uneventfully -- only once or twice do the watch hear odd sounds -- but then again, most of the sounds in this land are still odd to the group.

Breakfast is served quickly, and Ganyon gets everyone moving as quickly as possible.

Around mid-morning, not more than 2 hours from when camp was broken, you see a hulking carcass face down on the jungle floor ahead of you.  From this distance, you notice that the creature appears to have had two heads.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Ganyon has told you all that he expects to reach the Titan's Teeth in a day or two, with the Traveler willing.




Voadam's mouth quirks into a wry grin at that, apparently amused, but makes no comment.

As they travel Voadam makes a point of spending some time with Aerundil and asking him for various common phrases in elvish and then asking for corrections on his pronunciation as he is interested in learning the language.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith looks ahead at the body and nods slowly.  "It seems the dangers in this area have increased."  He walks leisurely over to the body to observe what kind of creature it is, and what might have been its cause of death.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil is more than happy to spend time during their travels teaching Voadam the Green Wizard the basics of the elvish language. It would be nice to have someone to converse with in the tongue of his homeland.

At the sight of the hulking carcass, though, the elf breaks off from his teaching and moves to investigate the body, and more specifically the cause of death.


[sblock=For Voadam]
And if interested (once Voadam learns elvish), here is the translator I've been using: http://www.coveworld.net/eberron/aerenal_translator.html
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor enjoys the meal, and then the sleep earned through a long day of travel and fighting.  

When morning breaks, he hauls himself out of his bedroll and stretches, giving voice to every ache and pain he encounters.  He then slowly goes through the ritual of replacing his armor and weapons, and finally stands, ready to proceed.

As the party walks, he continues to think about the dwarves lost under his watch, and to envision the rewarding sensations he anticipates experiencing when they find the giants they search for, namely the feeling of his axe carving its way into a giant's leg.

When they see the body, he grunts in satisfaction tinged with a bit of envy for whatever felled the beast, but he wants nothing to do with looking at it.  Instead, he stands in a position where he can watch what the others do, but also keep an eye on the surrounding area, so that nothing can catch them by surprise.


----------



## pathfinderq1

As the group swung to a stop, Ipshivi moved a bit closer in from her point near the back of the party.  She looked over the massive body, keeping her distance- just in case.  When some of the others moved in to investigate, she stayed where she was, and kept her senses focused on the jungle around them- whatever had killed this creature might still be nearby.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Knowledge (Nature) DC10]
The dead creature is an ettin.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Heal DC5]
The creature has multiple wounds that would be caused by a slashing instrument.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Heal DC15]
Several puncture wounds can be seen on various parts of the body.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Heal DC25]
The shape of the puncture wounds would be consistent with a scorpion stinger.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Ettin," Morika says shortly.  "An' someone don't like the critter very well, I thinks.  Don't know what did it...  What, are these teeth or spears or swords or stones or what?" she asks, poking the wounds with a look of curiosity on her face. 

OOC: Morika can't fail the Knowledge (nature) check


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=OOC]untrained K(nature) check, untrained Heal check (1d20+3,1d20=[12, 3], [6]) 
Sanne makes the K (nature) check and the DC 5 heal check untrained.
[/sblock]

"You'd know better than I." Sanne said.


----------



## Voadam

*The Green Wizard*

"*Let the elf check out the surrounding tracks and see if it was a beast, drow, or giants that did this*."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nods at the wizard's words. He immediately begins checking the ground for tracks that may identify what happened here.

*Tracking, survival +8*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Aeranduil starts at the corpse of ettin and begins to closely inspect the ground nearby -- he finds the tracks of the ettin -- and partially reconstructs the combat that occurred.

[sblock=Aeranduil]
The ettin was walking through the jungle when it appears that it was ambushed -- many of its footprints can be seen circling around on themselves, so you surmise that more than one opponent was attacking, or one highly mobile opponent.

The attackers footprints are harder to find, but you do notice that there are many more of them, and that they appear to be much smaller in size than the ettins -- and appear to be made in 'sets'.

Aeranduil cannot locate the tracks of the attackers after the combat completed.  To his trained eye, he can see tell-tale signs that the creature or creatures hid their tracks.[Survival check FAIL]
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Since Rhun is in Vegas, everyone is allowed to read the sblock for Aeranduil -- assume he told you all what he has learned from his tracking/survival check.


----------



## Voadam

*Green Wizard*

Voadam considers the ranger's report, one hand going to his bearded chin as he ponders and conjectures "*Footprints? About elven-sized would you say? With the scorpion massings we might be within an area the drow consider sacred in some fashion and not for any outsiders. That would make alliance making problematic if they felt we were profaning holy ground.*"


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Whatever it was, it wasn't giants- so the sooner we move out of this area, the happier we are likely to be."  Ipshivi's voice was even softer than usual, and it wavered just a bit, as if she kept turning her head back and forth- as if either the scene itself or their phantom watchers had her especially on edge.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor listens to the discussion and quickly checks the crystal attacked to his armor.  If things came within his reach he knew he would be fine.  It was those attack from a distance that bothered him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Aeranduil turns to the wizard,"No, those wouldn't, I mean, couldn't have been elf footprints, more like vermin -- like a big scorpion."

"That somewhat puzzles me, as I do not know much of scorpions, especially those that carry and wield blades."

Ganyon looks around uneasily.

"Scorrow."   He says flatly.

"Dis aint' good.  If'n we've entered da huntin' grounds ova tribe o' scorrow, then we gotsa be extra sharp.  They track den kill ya -- settin' traps n' ambushes.  Not many critters kin go toe ta toe wit one o' dem and expecta live ta tell ovit."

"I'm tinkin' dat da claw idol we sarw yisterdeh might be somepin' dat dey like...."


----------



## Voadam

"*Ah, the scorpion-drow tauric beings. Blades, bows, sentience, tauric size providing strength and toughness, poison stings, and magically active if I recall correctly. Significant opponents, but they would make good allies against giants. What do we have to deal with toxins? We are likely to need anti-venoms if we face any. But as Ipshivi notes, we are here to learn about what the giant's are up to, so we should press on out of the area*."


----------



## Rhun

"Perhaps they are the enemies of the giants," says Aeranduil. "Either way, we need to stay sharp."


*Thanks for NPCing me, S@s. I'll be back to regular posting tomorrow.*


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Stay sharp, indeed.  And keep moving."  Ipshivi added, her voice still wavering as she tried to keep tabs on every direction at once.  In general she liked to think that she was sharp and on her toes all the time- but the surprise tiger attack earlier seemed like a bad sign, and she had no wish to encounter half-drow, half-scorpion monstrosities like those Voadam described.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"If this be their sacred ground, then let's get our rumps out of it quick-like.  And don't squish any scorpians on the way out!" Morika says shortly, impatient to be moving again.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith nods and follows.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Right.  Lits git movin'." Ganyon says as he steps around the ettin's body and heads deeper into the brush.

The sun rises high into the sky.  Combined with the humidity of the jungle, even those not wearing heavy armor are uncomfortable.  You continue to notice small scorpions sunning themselves on various plants leaves or tree branches.

The vegetation is quite lush, but has changed to be relatively low growing, with various trees and bushes rising up to create a scattered canopy.

About an hour after leaving the ettin's corpse, you hear a scream from ahead and see Ganyon disappear from sight into the ground.


----------



## Voadam

"*Ganyon!" * Voadam casts mage armor on himself then rushes over to the edge of where Ganyon disappeared, drawing his wand of web as he goes.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Stay back- and keep your eyes open!," Ipshivi called shrilly , about as loud as she had ever spoken so far.  "It is probably a trap.  Let me take a look- everybody else watch for trouble moving in."  Even as she spoke, she moved forward, her senses alert for any sign of what had happened as she reached into her Haversack for some rope.   A pit they could handle- a pit full of scorpions might be another matter...


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil fades into the underbrush, move silently toward the spot where Ganyon disappeared, _Taurionamarth_ ready in hand.


*Hide +11, Move Silently +11*


----------



## s@squ@tch

The invisible halfing orders the rest to stay back as she hustles towards the pit.  

Sanadal chats nervously with the half-orc artificier -- a constant stream of consciousness filling the concerned silence.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
As you approach the last known location of Ganyon, you see a gaping hole (~ 15' square) in the ground.  At the lip of the pit, you notice that it is, indeed, a pit trap, you see what appears to be the well-camoflaged cover against the south wall -- it appears to be weight activated.

Peering further down into the pit, you make out the shadowy form of Ganyon, some 50' below, impaled upon several spikes.  His body is unmoving.

You can see the mechanism for the trap, and it looks rather old, but bears a coating of some grease-like substance.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Yeah, it is a trap- pretty nicely hidden pit set-up," Ipshivi's voice called from the edge of the pit.  "We're going to need one of the healers- this thing is pretty deep and he isn't moving.  I'm going to see if I can disarm it so it doesn't re-close while we're a'rescuing."

OOC: [sblock] Does the mechanism look like it can be reached- either from the edge or via Spider Climb?  And grease-like substance as in protection from elements, or grease-like as in thick sludgy poison?  If the mechanism cannot be reached, Ipshivi will start climbing down- throwing one end of her rope to the nearest party member and Spider-climbing (or Feather-fall/jumping) down, trusting her agility (and Tumble) to avoid the spikes herself.  If the mechanism can be easily reached, she will skunge off the grease (using her Eternal Wand of Prestidigitation to clean it), then try to disable it so the trap can't easily close/reset. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor freezes at the halflings first words, standing as still as he can.  He knows that any movement from him will announce itself as loudly as a sneezing dragon in an alchemist's shop.  If you've never seen a fully-armored dwarf try to stop all movement mid-step, I doubt that I can properly describe it.

Regardless, when Ipshivi calls for help he stops his struggle and rushes to her side, glad to grab the rope and anchor her if needed.  Be careful down there, lass.  It's a long ways down, and I don't ken which amongst us 'ld follow ye if ye fell too.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne drew her blade at the halfling's word, scanning the area for any other threats.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil emerges from the undergrowth at Ipshivi's call. "I climb well enough," says the elf in response to Thanor's words. He smiles at the dwarf. "Better than a fully armored dwarf, at any rate."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Hearing the halfling's call, Yoggrith immediately moves forward at a steady and fast pace.  He looks down into the pit and sees the gruesome sight.  He turns back to the others and begins setting things in motion.  "The guide might not have much time if he is indeed still alive.  We have no time to lose if we are to keep him on this plane.  Everyone must move quickly but calmly and there's a chance we might save him."

Ipshivi hands her rope to Thanor and prepares to check on the trap, but Yoggrith raises his hand to her.  "We do not have the time to check on the trap before going to Ganyon... he is losing blood quickly and might only have seconds to live if he isn't dead already.  Is anyone with some skill at climbing willing to go down to check on the guide before the trap is disarmed?  It is dangerous but necessary.  If not, I will do so."

When Aeranduil comes forward to say he will climb the rope... Yogrrith pulls out his wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_ and hands it to him.  "You can use this magic, can you not?  Go down quickly and use it on him immediately... do not check to see if he first lives.  He does not have the time for an examination.  I do not mind wasting a charge of the wand if it turns out he's already dead... if it means shaving seconds off his rescue if he lives."

Yoggrith then moves behind Thanor and grabs and holds the rope as well, to give more of an anchor for Aeranduil's trip into the pit.


----------



## Rhun

*Cure Serious Wounds is on the Ranger Spell List, so I believe Aeranduil can use the wand.*


Taking the wand, the elf nods at Yoggrith. He stows his longbow, and then grabs hold of the rope and begins the desent, bracing against the wall as he goes.


*Climb +6 vrs DC5*


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi clucked a bit as Yoggrith and Aeranduil began their own rescue operation, but she was too occupied in her own preparations to voice further protest.  A few words in very soft sing-song halfling drifted out as she set to work.

(In Halfling speech);[sblock]"If the elf falls in, the half-orc can fish him out.  Really, which one of us is the trap expert..."[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam steps back and gives the ranger room to work. His eyes widen and he then snarls "*Curse me for a slow-thinking slackwit today*." and stamps his foot, giant arctic owl feathers pop out of the sides of his boots and he takes to the air, the wide mouth of the pit large enough to encompass both him and the descending elf. He navigates down towards Ganyon and takes in the scene, his otherworldly silver flecked eyes piercing the darkness. "*And curse the Queen for stealing my ranger magic.*"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika moves up with the others, knowing she's a good a climber as any.

"I kin climb well, and I kin use th' wand as well," Morika says in a low voice, creeping up to the entrance of the pit.  "An' I already got a wand."

OOC:  Morika's Climb check. (1d20+8=14), if Aeranduil needs help or whatnot


----------



## s@squ@tch

The chaotic scene unfolds quickly, with each hero trying to save their guide the best way they know how.  

The halfling goes to work inspecting the mechanism, which happens to be within a human sized arm reach of the surface.  Noting her somewhat smaller arms, Ipshivi scales the wall much like a spider to get a closer look at the device. 

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You ascertain that the substance on the mechanism is to protect it from the jungle elements, and does not radiate any magic to your warlock sight.  
[/sblock]

Meanwhile Yoggrith and Aeranduil formulate a plan, where the bulky halfork would serve as an anchor for the nimble and light elf.  Just about this time, Voadam's mind realizes that his boots are still on his feet, and quickly activates them, gathering up the unsuspecting elf before plunging downwards into the pit.

The sight is gruesome, indeed, as your eyes adjust to the dark conditions at the bottom of the pit -- Ganyon's body is pierced in several locations by sharpened branches and logs, haphazardly oriented to inflict the highest amount of damage to flesh and bone.

Ganyon's tongue lolls around in his agape mouth unconsciously, and his chest heaves slightly.  Even an uneducated man could surmise that the life force was quickly fading from him.

Aeranduil quickly taps the wand to Ganyon and invokes the healing effects of the short baton.  Many of the mans wounds seal, and his breathing takes on a more regular rhythm, a moment before his eyes shoot open.

"CRIKEY!  Am I dead?" He barely gets out in a low, hoarse voice,"Wait -- I'm in da bottum ov da pit, ain't I?  I shudda seen it......"

He coughs several times and reaches out his hand for help pulling himself up off of the spikes.

"Lenda man a hand, no?"


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Well, he is still alive," Ipshivi called cheerfully, sparing a glance downward as she thought about how to handle the trap mechanism.  "Somebody is keeping watch up there, right?," she added, a bit more worriedly.

OOC: If it looks like the mechanism is likely to close the pit while people are still down there, Ipshivi will try to prevent that- otherwise she will leave it alone rather than risk exacerbating things.


----------



## s@squ@tch

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "Well, he is still alive," Ipshivi called cheerfully, sparing a glance downward as she thought about how to handle the trap mechanism.  "Somebody is keeping watch up there, right?," she added, a bit more worriedly.
> 
> OOC: If it looks like the mechanism is likely to close the pit while people are still down there, Ipshivi will try to prevent that- otherwise she will leave it alone rather than risk exacerbating things.




[sblock=Ipshivi]
Your once-over on the device tells you that the only way the thing will move is to the close position.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

The wizard quickly flies the injured man to the surface, leaving the elf for a moment in the bottom of the pit.  After dropping off Ganyon to the top, he flies once more down to the bottom of the pit and hauls up Aeranduil.

Once Sanadal spies the injuries on the Tharashk guide, he quickly goes to work, ministrating to the various wounds and punctures on his body.  Quickly he has him back to full strength and raring to go.


"I can't believe the trouble you got yourself into Ganyon"  Sanadal preaches,"You of all people should be alert and cautious out here in the brush, just the other day, I was reading tales of a hapless wanderer who became encased in a tomb of ice because he wasn't paying attention.  Now, if you think about it, why ice?  In the jungle, it just wouldn't be very logical to make such a trap -- now fire, now that would work, and make sense.  Ice?  No, No.  It would melt, thus freeing the subject."

"Tanks fer yer concern, mate." Ganyon says as he pats the gnome on the head.  "And tanks to y'all fer fishin' me outta dat pit -- I can't believe I didna see it first before I was fallin' head ova heels onta dem dam spikes."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi reclaimed her rope, and coiled it up to return to the depths of her Haversack.  "Let's get back on the trail shall we.  You now, before the scorpions and all their friends come to see what fell into the trap."


----------



## drothgery

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> "Well, he is still alive," Ipshivi called cheerfully, sparing a glance downward as she thought about how to handle the trap mechanism.  "Somebody is keeping watch up there, right?," she added, a bit more worriedly.




"Do you see me climbing down into a pit?" The Lyrandar scion says. "You do not. And you won't."


----------



## Rhun

"Well, that was certainly a bit of excitement to liven up the march," says Aeranduil sarcastically, as he reclaims his pack and makes ready to move out. "This jungle is like no place I've been before. Deadly beasts, hidden pits." The elf shakes his head. "Giants will be simple to deal with compared to this."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"I doubt th' scorpies made this, so let's be careful, eh?" Morika says, scowling.  With that she'll start moving out, maintaining a position near the front to let her keen senses augment those of their guide.  

_Can't barely fight compared to the others, keep getting showed by the bleeding wizard and unseen halfing, can't find the trap, didn' t know what killed the stupid ettin, can't heal anyone as well as the halforc, damn *useless* I am!_ she thinks bitterly as she trudges along.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Somewhat more cautious, Ganyon gets the group moving.  The trail, if you could call it that, that he leads you on continues to the south, gradually changing to southwest.  The sun disappears behind a layer of thick gray clouds -- rain is coming.

The jungle descends into an area of lowlands, pooling water becomes more abundant -- ranging from small puddles to occasional ponds and marshes.  A chorus of croaks and bird song provides aural stimulation as you work your way along.

Shadows dance across the wet ground in front of you, large droplets of rain begin to fall.  The lush foliage absorbs most of the rain, but it is nigh impossible to keep yourselves dry.  

Ganyon approaches a natural bridge -- large marshes on either side of the land and hurries onward, turning his head backward to say,"Git amovin' I dunt wanna be uut in dis rain enny longar dat I havta." 

Halfway across the bridge, a clicking noise can be heard all around you.....


----------



## Voadam

As the party approaches the bridge Voadam wipes moisture from his damp brow.

At sight of the scuttling giant scorpions Voadam exclaims "*Jormundgand's venom, a natural critter ambush point. To arms!*" Voadam activates his boots once again and takes to the air, drawing his wand of webs. "*Alien spider-like minds but I think not web walkers*." he mutters to himself "*Ware their poison stings!" * he shouts to his companions.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil quickly has arrow knocked as he steps toward the middle of the group, leaving himself surrounded by the others, and looks for a target...


*Initiative +6
Move to stay 30' from Scorpion 2; Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Scorpion 2
+15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yes, you can see the four large, monstrous, hungry, alert, and attentive scorpions.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor clangs forward, loosing his axe from its sling on his back as he moves.  Durned bugs don't know what they're mucking with, he grumbles.  As he plants his feet, facing the northwest-most foe, he triggers his magical shield and one of its spines shoots toward the creature.

[sblock=ooc] Init +2, move to (9,7), drawing axe along the way, then fire a spine from the spineshield at Scorpion 4, +11 to hit, 1d10 damage with a 19-20 threat range. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes, you can see the four large, monstrous, hungry, alert, and attentive scorpions.




*Actions update above for Aeranduil*


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=OOC]Unless there's some reason to believe she wouldn't know the type of creature she's facing, Sanne spends an action point to infuse her rapier with the correct bane property.[/sblock]

Staying back for a second, Sanne draws upon her knowledge of the artificer's art to prepare her blade better to face the scorpions.


----------



## DEFCON 1

When the wizard brings the half-elf back to the surface, Yoggrith moves over and takes the wand from him.  "The healing magic was useful I see.  Good.  As you can see, I store it on the back of my shield." He slides the wand back into its holder that he had on the rear of his large metal shield for easy access. "If you need it again at some point, or if I drop unconscious... you know where it is."

Later on in the day as they come upon the four large scorpions, the halfork glances around the circle.  Four beasts, each coming from a different direction.  He closes his eyes and sighs... knowing how this will probably play out.  However, he does take the moment to make his comment in hopes that it might be acted upon.

"It would save us all a lot of time and energy... and quite possibly our lives... if you allow these creatures to come to us, rather than rush up to face them.  If we stay together in the circle, you'll each be in reach of my healing.  If you rush off on your own... I might not get to you.  Charge at your own risk."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sanne - you know enough to realize that scorpions are of the _vermin_ type, thus you will infused your rapier as _vermin bane_.


----------



## pathfinderq1

At Yoggrith's mention of staying in a circle, Ipshivi realized just how exposed her current position was.  She had no wish to engage these creature's at close range, and prudently ducked into a safe spot near the center of the group.  Only then did she attack, shifting momentarily into visibility as a swirling clot of shadowy energy left her hands.

OOC: (Initiative +8)  Move to the center of the group (9 across, 14 down).  Invoke an eldritch blast at scorpion 2 (+12 touch, 3d6 damage)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Traveler's stinking breath, finally you decide to play by _my_ rules," Morika growls at the scorpions in front of her, her muscles rippling and her horns emerging as she lets her beast spirit show.  Drawing strength from that, she brings her hands out, pointing at the two scorpions, and then draws them together, lightning crackling between them!

OOC: Shifting as a free action and then casting _arc of lightning_ at the scorpions in squares 3/6 and 3/12 (the ones north of her).  Morika's _arc of lightning_ spell damage. (8d6=26)  Reflex save DC 17 for half.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "It would save us all a lot of time and energy... and quite possibly our lives... if you allow these creatures to come to us, rather than rush up to face them.  If we stay together in the circle, you'll each be in reach of my healing.  If you rush off on your own... I might not get to you.  Charge at your own risk."




"I dance where the battle takes me, halfork." Sanne says as she's preparing her infusion. "Standing around in one place is a good way for a lightly-armored Khoravar to get herself killed."

OOC: Sanne's initiative (1d20+4=18)


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sanne said:
			
		

> "I dance where the battle takes me, halfork.  Standing around in one place is a good way for a lightly-armored Khoravar to get herself killed."



Yoggrith replies simply, not seemingly afronted by her response.  "I will remind you of what you said when you bleed to death off by yourself because The Shadow's reach was not long enough to keep you on your feet."

He holds his action, waiting for the first time he is needed to heal.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - Complete*

*Initiative:

19 - Aeranduil - Attack Scorpion #2 - 3 HITS for 36 damage
19 - Morika - Shift, cast Arc of Lightning on Scorpions #4 & #3 for 27 dmg (reflex 1/2)
19 - Yoggrith - Delays
18 - Sanne - Infuses blade with Vermin Bane properties
17 - Thanor - moves forward, disappears down a pit
13 - Voadam - Activates boots - ascends 30'
10 - Ipshivi - Move to (9,14), eldritch blast on Scorpion #2 HIT for 13 damage
8  - Scorpion #1 - Attack Sanne - MISS
8  - Scorpion #2 - DEAD
8  - Scorpion #3 - Attack Morika - HIT for 7 damage
8  - Scorpion #4 - Attack Sanne - MISS
*

Aeranduil quickly has arrow knocked as he steps toward the middle of the group, leaving himself surrounded by the others, and looks for a target...his bowstring whistles three times as he litters the carapace of one of the scorpions with arrows.

"Traveler's stinking breath, finally you decide to play by my rules," Morika growls at the scorpions in front of her, her muscles rippling and her horns emerging as she lets her beast spirit show. Drawing strength from that, she brings her hands out, pointing at the two scorpions, and then draws them together, lightning crackling between them!  One of the scorpions lights up briefly as the energy courses through its body, while the other one dropped its abdomen to the ground and ducked under most of the effect.

The unamused halfork watches the battle unfold before him, while the scion of House Lyrander quickly sets to work infusing her blade with various magicks and power.

Thanor clangs forward, loosing his axe from its sling on his back as he moves. Durned bugs don't know what they're mucking with, he grumbles. As he plants his feet, he hears a muted 'click' as the ground beneath him gives way to a PIT!  [Reflex save to avoid FAILS]

[sblock=Thanor]
The ground gives way and you find yourself falling head over heels down a pit -- a moment later you hit the bottom, or which you think is the bottom with a loud splash!  

None-the-worse-for wear, you find yourself in the bottom of a water filled pit, roughly 20' form the surface in water that is well over your head.  
[/sblock]

As the party approaches the bridge Voadam wipes moisture from his damp brow.

At sight of the scuttling giant scorpions Voadam exclaims *"Jormundgand's venom, a natural critter ambush point. To arms!" * Voadam activates his boots once again and takes to the air, drawing his wand of webs. *"Alien spider-like minds but I think not web walkers."* he mutters to himself "*Ware their poison stings!" * he shouts to his companions. 

At Yoggrith's mention of staying in a circle, Ipshivi realized just how exposed her current position was. She had no wish to engage these creature's at close range, and prudently ducked into a safe spot near the center of the group. Only then did she attack, shifting momentarily into visibility as a swirling clot of shadowy energy left her hands.

The remaining scorpions nimbly crawl out of the water or over the rocks and quickly close the distance between themselves and the Khoravar and shifter druid.  Sanne is able to avoid a pair of claws, while the druid has a long gash opened up on her thigh from the raspy claw.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Morika (57/66)
Scorpion #2: Dead
Scorpion #3: Lightly Wounded
Scorpion #4: Heavily Wounded


Red square is the pit.
Yellow box is the the _Arc of Lightning_ AoE


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Voadam: How far up do you fly?




30 feet, enough to get out of sting range and to hopefully achieve a good perspective on whether these scorpions are alone or advanced forces of drow/scorrow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 2 - Partial*

*Initiative:

22 - Scorrow #1 - Detaches bead and hurls at party for 32 damage (reflex 1/2) (fire)
22 - Scorrow #2 -Throws Javelin of Lightning for 9 dmg 
19 - Aeranduil - Fires 3 arrows at Scorrow #1, 2 HIT for 23 damage
19 - Morika - Cast Master Air Defensively, fly down pit
19 - Yoggrith - Cast Spikes on staff
18 - Sanne - Attack Scorpion #4, #1 - 2 HIT for 24 and 23 damage
17 - Thanor - Swim check FAIL
13 - Voadam - Fly 30' higher (60' total elevation currently)
10 - Ipshivi - 5' step to (10,14), Eldritch Blast Scorpion #3 HIT for 15 damage
8  - Scorpion #1 - Full Attack Sanne - all MISS
8  - Scorpion #3 - Move to (11,12) AoO on Morika HIT for 6 damage, Attack Aeranduil MISS
8  - Scorpion #4 - Dead
*

A serpentine clicking noise can be heard behind the party as two forms emerge from shadowy hiding places.

Dark-skinned elf torso's, atop monstrously large scorpion bodies appear from behind rocks and leaves, one on each side to the rear of the group.  Leather straps hold fast various blades and boomerangs upon their bodies.  Ipshivi, after glancing them in the open, finally puts together the various figments she has been seeing over the past day -- and realizes that these two have probably been following the group.

The second has a javelin in its hand -- as it brings it forward, the javelin transforms into an arc of lightning as it speeds across the marsh -- catching the visible halfling and druid in its wake -- Morika is able to duck under the majority of the bolt, while the halfling evades it altogether. [Reflex save for both PASS]

While the second reaches its left hand to its neck and detaches something from a necklace and hurls it towards the main group, the bead blooms into a massive fireball over the heads of those on the ground, burning all within the blast radius, though the Khoravar, busy with her infusion work, is a step slow and takes the full brunt of the blast. Once again the nimble halfling comes out of the fiery cloud unscathed.[Reflex save PASS for all but Sanne]

Trusting his companions to guard his back, the archer from the Towering Wood turns his attention to the scorrow. "Thyr eirdystolarol!" cries Aeranduil as he lets arrows fly toward the nearest of the creatures.

Morika yells at the fire and lightning, though luck was with her for once, and she was actually able to dodge the worst of the muck. Gathering up the words of the air, she concentrated fiercely upon them even as she ducked the swipe of the scorpion's claws, bringing wings of wind into existance upon her back. Flying backward, hoping to avoid the creature's stinger, Morika dove for the pit and Thanor. Although she avoided the stinger, the creatures claw closed down on her thigh, causing a rivulet of blood to begin to stream forth.  

She'd been the one to bring the dwarf with the group, and she'd be damned if she let him die out here!

"Thanor, I'm coming!" she yells as she swoops down the pit.  Her eyes adjust quickly to the darkness down the pit and she quickly comes to hover above the waters edge, scanning the bottom for the dwarf.  Somewhat panicked when she initially does not see Thanor, the sees some bubbles on the murky waters surface and reaches a hand underneath the surface, feeling a cold piece of metal.  Her preternatural strength is able to pull the dwarf back to the surface of the water.  [Next round you can fly out with Thanor]

"Beware the Shadow" growls the half-ork as he mutters a prayer to his dark god.  His staff quickly flashes and grows gruesome stone spikes.

Thinking to finish off at least one of the scorpions, if not both, Sanne shakes off the lightning bolt's effect and lets her rapier fly high over her head as she leans towards both of the vermin and spins.  Her blade strikes both of the creatures, finishing off the first, and opening up a large hole in its carapace on the second.

[sblock=Thanor]
Meanwhile, in the bottom of the water filled pit, Thanor struggles against the weight of his armor and his head dips below the surface.
[/sblock]

Seeing Morrika enter Thanor's pit Voadam breaks off his rescue attempt and simply flies higher so as to get out of range of another fireball that would engulf his allies as well.

Ipshivi clucked and muttered in the halfling tongue- their real foes had made their appearance, and with a bang... She scanned the area quickly, and was more than a bit dismayed to realize that Thanor had vanished into a gaping pit. She sighed and shook her head in respect at the Traveler's mischief, drawing away their heaviest fighter in the midst of a vicious ambush. That momentary distraction was all she could afford- there was work to be done. Not sensing any other threats in the near vicinity, she scampered a few steps before unleashing another bolt of arcane energy at one of the scorpions.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (27/43)
Yoggrith: (68/74)  
Aeranduil: (48/64)
Sanne: (33/65)
Morika: (42/66)
Ipshivi: (46/46)
Scorpion #1: Lightly Wounded
Scorpion #2: Dead
Scorpion #3: Heavily Wounded
Scorpion #4: Dead
Scorrow #1: Lightly Wounded
Scorrow #2: 


Red square is the pit.
Yellow box is the the _Javelin of Lightning_ AoE
Red box is the blast radius of the _Fireball_


----------



## drothgery

Thinking to finish off at least one of the scorpions, if not both, Sanne shakes off the lightning bolt's effect and lets her rapier fly.

[sblock=OOC]
+13 to hit, 3d6+7+d6 electricity dmg (+1 str, +3 int, +1 enh, bane, shock)
first atk; dmg (1d20+13=25, 3d6+7+1d6=24) 
2nd attack, dmg (1d20+8=20, 3d6+7+1d6=23) 

Sanne will attack Scorpion #4 first; if her first attack takes it down, she'll move on to #3.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: Thanks to her rogue levels, Ipshivi has Evasion, so if the reflex saves were made, she should take no damage from the AoE effects.  Will post actions later today- leaving for work now...


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=S@squ@tch] Thanor thrashes around in the water, knowing the futility of it.  _Dwarves weren't made fer swimmin'_, he thinks to himself in frustration.  He attempts to move himself over to the side of the pit and climb up.

OOC: I figured you told me about the pit in private, so I'll keep my descirptions the same, since Thanor can't exactly shout out for help while he's underwater.  He's got no shot at swimming, and he doesn't have time to take his armor off, so it's pretty much up to con checks (+5) to keep from drowning.  He's at a +1 climb after the ACP.  

By the by, I have been out of school too long.  I totally reversed the coordinates on my plan of action.  I was aiming at (7,9) rather than (9,7).  Oops.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika yells at the fire and lightning, though luck was with her for once, and she was actually able to dodge the worst of the muck.  Gathering up the words of the air, she concentrated fiercely upon them even as she ducked the swipe of the scorpion's claws, bringing wings of wind into existance upon her back.  Flying backward, hoping to avoid the creature's stinger, Morika dove for the pit and Thanor.  She'd been the one to bring the dwarf with the group, and she'd be damned if she let him die out here!

"Thanor, I'm coming!" she yells.

OOC: Casting _master air_ defensively, success.  Morika's Concentration check. (1d20+9=21).  Then flying straight toward Thanor, and Morika will just suck up the AoO that's sure to result from leaving the scorpion's threatened area.


----------



## Voadam

"*I'll tend the dwarf, Take care of the scorpions!"*

Voadam aims his wand to position a web engulfing the two scorrow and making their progress towards the party more difficult, though careful not to engulf Yoggrith. Invoking its magic he then streaks forwards to plunge down to rescue the fallen dwarven warrior.


----------



## Rhun

Trusting his companions to guard his back, the archer from the Towering Wood turns his attention to the scorrow. "Thyr eirdystolarol!*" cries Aeranduil in elven as he lets arrows fly toward the nearest of the creatures.


*Initiative +6
Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs closest Scorrow
+14/+9/+14 (1d8+6/x3)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


[sblock=* Translation to Common]
Foul Abominations!
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
Completely spaced the _evasion_.  You took no damage last round, will update.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thanor]
Since the water is considered calm, the swim DC is 10, and I believe you can take 10 on a swim check for a certain amount of time.

Also, the walls of the pit are not of stone -- it was dug out of the earth, so there should be some hand-holds available to help keep yourself above water (+3 to swim checks to stay above water via holding onto the side), but at the same time, doesn't make climbing any easier, as the muddy sides are slippery and would give way. (-3 to climb checks)
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=S@squ@tch] Unfortunately, with his ACP of -6, multiplied for swim checks, he's still at a -7 modifier for swimming, that's why I was hoping climb would allow him to keep his head up.  Oh well, I guess he can just sink, hold his breath for 20 rounds, and hope Voadam can help him out. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi clucked and muttered in the halfling tongue- their real foes had made their appearance, and with a bang...  She scanned the area quickly, and was more than a bit dismayed to realize that Thanor had vanished into a gaping pit.  She sighed and shook her head in respect at the Traveler's mischief, drawing away their heaviest fighter in the midst of a vicious ambush.  That momentary distraction was all she could afford- there was work to be done.  She scampered a few steps before unleashing another bolt of arcane energy at one of the scorpions.

OOC: 5 foot step to 10, 14; invoke a point-blank eldritch blast at scorpion (4 if it is still up, 3 otherwise); +13 touch, 3d6+1 damage; free action to do a Listen +12/Spot +8 sweep for further threats


----------



## Voadam

Seeing Morrika enter Thanor's pit Voadam breaks off his rescue attempt and simply flies higher so as to get out of range of another fireball that would engulf his allies as well.


Changing move action to flying up and to the side ascending another 30'.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:

22 - Scorrow #1 - Move to (11,15), attack Aeranduil - HIT with stinger for 7 damage + poison
22 - Scorrow #2 - Move to (7,14), attack Sanne - MISS with stinger
19 - Aeranduil - Attack Scorpion 3 - 2 HIT for 26 damage, Attack Scorrow #1, 1 HIT for 14 damage, 5' step to (10,13)
19 - Morika - Fly up and depost Thanor at (9,13)
19 - Yoggrith - 5' step to (9,15), attack Scorrow #2, 1 HIT for 15 damage
18 - Sanne - Attack Scorpion #1 HIT for 20 damage, attack Scorrow #2, MISS
17 - Thanor - Full attack on Scorrow #2, both MISS
13 - Voadam - Use wand of web
10 - Ipshivi - Total Defense
*

With unnatural quickness and grace, the two scorrow descend upon the group with blades in hands.  One makes a bee-line for the elf who sent two arrows into it.  It feints with a blade and catches the elf unaware as its stinger comes over its shoulder and finds a crease in the elves mail with a sickening swoosh.  He feels sick, but the adrenalin from combat allows him to shrug off its effect momentarily [Fort save PASS]

The other scorrow approaches Sanne from the side and unleashes his large stinger, but she sees it out of the corner of her eye and ducks under it at the last second.

Aeranduil curses. Thanor's foolish charge had dropped the dwarf into a pit and allowed the foe to surround the elf, a precarious position for any archer. The stinger wound was painful, but not deadly, at least not yet. Focusing upon the task at hand, Aeranduil again brings his bow into play. While most archer's were vulnerable in a spot like this, the elf's extensive training gave him an advantage: though he preferred distance, he could use his bow in melee as well as most warriors used their blades.

Spinning the hardwood shaft of Taurionamarth to ward off any potential attacks from his foe, Aeranduil concentrates on the wounded scorpion and fires two arrows into it carapace, causing it to slump to the ground, then spins and fires a final  arrow at the scorrow, catching it in the shoulder.  [5' step to (10,13), as the scorpion's corpse makes it difficult terrain)]


"Got you! Thanor, which one you want t' kill and where do ye want t' kill 'im?" Morika says in greeting, repressing a groan as she lifts both dwarf and several dozen pounds of heavy metal armor skyward. Coming up out of the pit, she struggles for altitude then carries the wet dwarf into melee. [Morika's fly speed with Thanor is 40', with flying upwards costing double, so one move action to reach top of pit, 10' move of second move to gain 5' clearance of the ground to fly, then 30' to move Thanor to (9,13)]

Yoggrith hears the cry of Sanne when she gets injured, and he glances back at her to see how badly she is wounded.  What he sees is a woman who does bear the mark of injury, but is not so badly hurt that he needs to make a desperate attempt to get to her side.

Instead, he steps away from the scorrow in front of him and turns to face the same one that is attacking Sanne.   Figuring he has a few seconds to perhaps step around the scorpion-humanoid to reach her, he uses the moment to swing at the scorrow twice with his spike-laded quarterstaff, catching the creature unaware on the first blow, tearing off a large swath of black skin from its back.  The glowing green eyes focus on the halfork quickly with a harsh stare as it adjusts its stance to accomodate the new foe.

"I will be to you momentarily, half-elf.  Try not to die before then."

Sanne takes a quick lunge at the scorrow's attack, which the scorrow anticipated and avoids, then she finishes off the last scorpion facing her with a dire stab into the creatures head.  Satisfied the scorpion is no longer living, she turns and faces the scorrow to her side; she's sure that her vermin bane infusion will affect the scorpion, but the scorrow? Most likely not.  Her first stab at the scorrow is turned aside by one of its blades.

Thank ye, lass. If ye can put me down atop the half-drow that's hurting our half-elf, I might be able to even things up a bit, eh? Thanor suggests to Morika, brandishing his axe in anticipation.  Trying to take advantage of the momentary confusion of the halfork's blow, the dwarf swings his axe in quick succession, but the wet handle of the axe proves difficult to control and both blows sail wide.

Voadam points his wand to engulf the dead scorpion and scorrow facing Sanne in a mass of entangling webs while leaving the sky captain unhindered.  The scorrow appears to have evaded the majority fo the webs effect.

"Too close, too close," Ipshivi muttered quietly as their foes circled the group tightly. She weaved this way and that, trying to avoid the dangerous spots long enough to call upon her protective magics. [(10,13) is occupied by Aerenduil - your 5' movement options are somewhat lacking at this point, so you are in total defense]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (27/43)
Yoggrith: (68/74)  
Aeranduil: (41/64)
Sanne: (33/65)
Morika: (42/66)
Ipshivi: (46/46)
Scorpion #1: Dead
Scorpion #2: Dead
Scorpion #3: Dead
Scorpion #4: Dead
Scorrow #1: Moderately Wounded
Scorrow #2: 


Red square is the pit.
Gray area is web


----------



## drothgery

Sanne takes a quick lunge at the scorrow's attack then tries finish off the last scorpion facing her before attacking the scorrow in earnest; she's sure that her _vermin bane_ infusion will affect the scorpion, but the scorrow? Most likely not.

[sblock=ooc]
Use 1 charge from her bracers of counterstrike to attack the scorrow in response to its miss
riposte; dmg (1d20+11=21, 2d6+5=17) 

atk #1 (1d20+13=28, 3d6+7+1d6=20) vs. scorpion

atk #2; base dmg; bane dmg (if applicable) (also add +2 to hit if bane applies) (1d20+6=13, 1d6+5+1d6=9, 2d6+2=10) vs. scorpion if it's still alive, otherwise vs. scorrow

I'm not sure if she can set up a flank with voadam by taking a 5' step between attacks, if the scorpion drops from her first standard attack, she'll shift one square over to 8,13 in any case.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne]
Voadam is 60' in the air, so he isn't too useful in setting up flanks.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"Got you!  Thanor, which one you want t' kill and where do ye want t' kill 'im?" Morika says in greeting, repressing a groan as she lifts both dwarf and several dozen pounds of heavy metal armor skyward.  Coming up out of the pit, she struggles for altitude to figure out which nasties are where and who needs the most help.

OOC: Morika will lift Thanor up, and then wait for direction from him as to where he wants to go.  If it's within her double move range, she'll place and/or drop him there, whichever he prefers.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven, elven archer*

Aeranduil curses. Thanor's foolish charge had dropped the dwarf into a pit and allowed the foe to surround the elf, a precarious position for any archer. The stinger wound was painful, but not deadly, at least not yet. Focusing upon the task at hand, Aeranduil again brings his bow into play. While most archer's were vulnerable in a spot like this, the elf's extensive training gave him an advantage: though he preferred distance, he could use his bow in melee as well as most warriors used their blades.

Spinning the hardwood shaft of _Taurionamarth_ to ward off any potential attacks from his foe, Aeranduil concentrates on the most wounded foe first, and fires off another volley of arrows in quick succession.


*AC: 23, HP: 41/64 (I spaced the fireball damage, s@squ@tch)
(Close Combat Shot class ability allows Aeranduil to use his bow in melee without provoking AoOs.)

A) Precise Shot + Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Scorpion 3. 
+15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)
B) If Scorpion 3 falls, redirect remaining attacks vrs Scorrow 1
C) If Scorpion 3 falls, 5' step to (11,13)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]
Actually, I forgot to subtract the 7 damage from the stinger -- he should be at *41/64*, as he took 16 damage from the _fireball _ in round 1.  Unless he also has evasion, which I am about to doublecheck.....now.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne]
> Voadam is 60' in the air, so he isn't too useful in setting up flanks.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
2d maps of 3d combat...

Sanne still does the same thing, if only to move closer to the others so someone can realize she's at half HPs and help her out .
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Thank ye, lass.  If ye can put me down atop the half-drow that's hurting our half-elf, I might be able to even things up a bit, eh? Thanor suggests to Morika, brandishing his axe in anticipation.

[sblock=ooc] the scorrow by Sanne seems a good target to me.  If you can't cover that distance, any target works.   

Once he gets there, he'll unleash axing furry, +11/+6 for 1d10+3 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam points his wand to engulf the scorpion and scorrow facing Sanne in a mass of entangling webs while leaving the sky captain unhindered.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Thank ye, lass.  If ye can put me down atop the half-drow that's hurting our half-elf, I might be able to even things up a bit, eh? Thanor suggests to Morika, brandishing his axe in anticipation.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] the scorrow by Sanne seems a good target to me.  If you can't cover that distance, any target works.
> 
> Once he gets there, he'll unleash axing furry, +11/+6 for 1d10+3 damage. [/sblock]



  "Got it!" Morika cries, and flies high and over to near Sanne's drow-scorpion, thunking Thanor on the ground so he can hack at the creature.

OOC: Moving Thanor to 13,9, two squares to Sanne's right.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith hears the cry of Sanne when she gets injured, and he glances back at her to see how badly she is wounded.  What he sees is a woman who does bear the mark of injury, but is not so badly hurt that he needs to make a desperate attempt to get to her side.

Instead, he steps away from the scorrow in front of him and turns to face the same one that is attacking Sanne.  (5' step to 9,15)  Figuring he has a few seconds to perhaps step around the scorpion-humanoid to reach her, he uses the moment to swing at the scorrow twice with his spike-laded quarterstaff.  (Attack left scorrow w/quarterstaff + Spikes:  +12 / +7; 1d6+11 damage each)

"I will be to you momentarily, half-elf.  Try not to die before then."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Too close, too close," Ipshivi muttered quietly as their foes circled the group tightly.  She weaved this way and that, trying to avoid the dangerous spots long enough to call upon her protective magics.

OOC: 5-foot step to 10 across, 13 down.  If Scorpion 3 is still up, then total defense- if not, invoke Walk Unseen.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:

22 - Scorrow #1 - 5' step to (10,16), throw bead into the crowd - 19 damage (ref 1/2)
22 - Scorrow #2 - Attack Yoggrith - 2 HIT (stinger crit confirmed) for 17 damage + poison
19 - Aeranduil - Full attack on Scorrow #1 - 2 HIT for 24 damage
19 - Morika - Cast Call Lightning
19 - Yoggrith - 5' step to (9,14), Cast Guidance defensively 
18 - Sanne - 5' to (9,12), infuse weapon with Aberration Bane  property
17 - Thanor - Full Attack Scorrow #2 - 2 MISS
13 - Voadam - Use Wand of Grease on Scorrow #1
10 - Ipshivi - Move to (10,11), Eldritch Blast on Scorrow #2 - No effect
*

The wounded scorrow takes a small step back and to the left, and a almost imperceptible grin comes over its face as it reaches up to its necklace and grabs another bead and hurls it behind the party -- it once again blossoms into a burst of flame, engulfing all inside of  it, including the other scorrow, which appears to be unscathed. [Ref Save PASS for all except Sanne and Morika.  Yoggrith/Ipshivi unharmed]

The second scorrow turns slightly to the side and sets into the halfork with a flurry of blades -- swinging them both in a whirlwind of metal, he finds a crease in Yoggrith's armor and draws blood with its first strike.  Yoggrith deflects the next two blows, but is caught flatfooted when the stinger rises up over the scorrow's body and bursts forth.  A sickening 'thunk' is heard as it punches through the heavy plate armor.  Yoggrith fights off the effect of the poison as it courses through his system -- for now. 

Aeranduil grimaces against the pain of the flames, but doesn't lose his focus. He continues sending a stream of deadly arrows into the combat, concentrating on the fireball tossing scorrow -- two of the three arrows bury themselves into the carapace of the scorpion hybrid.

Morika begins her chanting, her harsh voice summoning the storm above to dance to her command, ready to unleash skyfire against the scorrow...

As the poison courses through his veins, causing a dazzling spray of pain... Yoggrith takes a moment to step to his right to hopefully get out of the range of one of the scorrows. 

With the rain of arrows and the sudden crack of lightning causing all manner of destruction around them, the halfork quickly casts an orison to help possibly stave off the next round of agony the poison will most certainly bring. 

"I'll not abandon the field, but I fear it is time for me to make a tactical withdrawl," Sanne says, taking a quick step back behind Thanor. "My blade is ill-prepared to face this creature. I'll correct that shortly."

Cursing loudly in dwarven, a sign of frustraton tinged with a bit of excitement over an old-fashioned dustup, Thanor moves around the scorrow in front of him and brings his axe around in a vicious chop, followed up with a quick downswing aimed at the creatures arachnid leg.  The wet shaft of his axe continues to give the warrior fits as both blows sail wide of their intended mark.

The flying wizard pulls out another wand and invokes a pool of slimy grease underneath the fireball throwing scorrow.  At once, its multiple legs appear to have difficulty maintaining their hold on the ground, and it slumps to the earth. _[Reflex Save FAIL]_

Ipshivi gave another muttered halfling curse, then ducked into the mass of her allies, using her small size and nimble nature to weave between the larger folk, aiming for a more comfortable location, where she could safely work her magics.  As she unleashes a bolt of eldritch might towards the second scorrow, the energy itself appears to disapate as it touches the creature.  An ill feeling fills her small stomach.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (27/43)
Yoggrith: (51/74)  + poison, _Guidance_ (10 rounds)
Aeranduil: (32/64) + poison
Sanne: (14/65)
Morika: (23/66)
Ipshivi: (46/46)
Thanor: (101/110)
Scorpion #1: Dead
Scorpion #2: Dead
Scorpion #3: Dead
Scorpion #4: Dead
Scorrow #1: Moderately Wounded
Scorrow #2: 


Red square is the pit.
Gray area is web
Red square is _Fireball_ effect


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi gave another muttered halfling curse, then ducked into the mass of her allies, using her small size and nimble nature to weave between the larger folk, aiming for a more comfortable location, where she could safely work her magics.

OOC: Moving through the group- as far as I can tell, she should be able to move past/though space occupied by allies without trouble.  If necessary, she will use Tumble to do so- her route will go "up" between Aeranduil/Morika's spaces and the dead scorpion, ending north of Morika.  Once there (and out of reach) she will invoke another point-blank eldritch blast at the nearer scorrow; +13 touch, 3d6+1 damage.  Tumble, if needed, is at +13.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Your dice hate Sanne; she has a +10 ref save, and she's failed twice.

"I'll not abandon the field, but I fear it is time for me to make a tactical withdrawl," Sanne says, taking a quick step back behind Thanor. "My blade is ill-prepared to face this creature. I'll correct that shortly."

[sblock=mechanics]
(5' step to 9,12), then spends an action point to infuse her blade with the _aberration bane_ property.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne]
Two nat 1's for Sanne on the two reflex saves, which was eye-opening.... She must not like fire.  
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Sanne]
> Two nat 1's for Sanne on the two reflex saves, which was eye-opening.... She must not like fire.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=DM]
You'd think she lived most of her life on rather flammable ships and airships or somehting...   
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the poison courses through his veins, causing a dazzling spray of pain... Yoggrith takes a moment to step to his right to hopefully get out of the range of one of the scorrows.  (5' step to 9,14)

With the rain of arrows and the sudden crack of lightning causing all manner of destruction around them, the halfork quickly casts an orison to help possibly stave off the next round of agony the poison will most certainly bring.  (Cast _Guidance_ defensively for next save vs poison)


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil grimaces against the pain of the flames, but doesn't lose his focus. He continues sending a stream of deadly arrows into the combat, concentrating on the fireball tossing scorrow...


*AC: 23, HP: 32/64 + poison 

A) Precise Shot + Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Scorrow 1: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)
B) If Scorrow 1 falls, redirect remaining attacks vrs Scorrow 2

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


----------



## Redclaw

Cursing loudly in dwarven, a sign of frustraton tinged with a bit of excitement over an old-fashioned dustup, Thanor moves around the scorrow in front of him and brings his axe around in a vicious chop, followed up with a quick downswing aimed at th creatures arachnid leg.

[sblock=ooc] full attack with the axe, +11/+6 for 1d10+3 damage (wow, that looks much less impressive after looking at 4E powers  [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Seeing the effect of the web on the first scorrow Voadam turns his wand on the second one in an attempt to impede it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika begins her chanting, her harsh voice summoning the storm above to dance to her command, ready to unleash skyfire against the scorrow...

OOC: Casting _call lightning_, takes a full round to do so.  Does the current weather count as "stormy" for the purpose of increasing the damage from the spell?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yes, the current weather would be considered stormy for _Call Lightning_ purposes -- thick gray rain clouds overhead, though no rain falling as of yet.


----------



## Voadam

"*How many of those necklace beads does he have left?"* Voadam shouts from above.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:

22 - Scorrow #1 - Stand from prone, hurl bead from necklace for 13 damage (reflex 1/2)
22 - Scorrow #2 - Full Attack Yoggrith - 2 sword hits, 1 stinger hit for 24 damage + poison
19 - Aeranduil - Full attack on Scorrow #1, 3 HIT for 35 damage
19 - Morika - Call Lightning  upon Scorrow #1 - no effect
19 - Yoggrith - Withdraw from Combat to (9,10)
18 - Sanne - Tumble to (11,15), attack scorrow #1, HIT for 22 damage
17 - Thanor - Test of Mettle  on Scorrow #2, Full attack on Scorrow #2 - both MISS
13 - Voadam - Use Wand of Grease on Scorrow #2
10 - Ipshivi - 5' to (10,10), invoke Walk Unseen
*

Sitting in a slick pool of grease, the scorrow attempts to haul himself back up and once more pulls a bead off of its destructive necklace, throwing it into the main group gathered between the smoking husks of the dead scorpions. [Reflex save FAIL for Sanne, Morika, Thanor]

The second scorrow, seemingly unaffected whatsoever by the webs surrounding it, continues its deadly dance of steel and stinger as it whirls and hops.  The first blade strike catches the halfork under the chin, as Yoggrith's instincts bring him low to avoid the second, the scorrow counters and plunges its blade, followed by its stinger into weak spots in his armor.  More poison starts to flow through his veins, and he uses the divine inspiration from the shadow to prevent the poison from taking hold. [Used Guidance bonus to _just_ make the Fort Save]

Burned by yet another burst of flames, Aeranduil shakes away the pain with a growl. The foul abominations could certainly take a beating; his current target was feathered with a number of his arrows. With little recourse, the archer continues firing at the enemy -- his fingers swiftly launch three more arrows at the scorpion-_thing_ and all three find their mark, impaling the creature deeply all across its torso.

The druidess, after completing stirring the dark clouds overhead into a small electrical storm, gestures upwards, then points towards the heavily wounded scorrow -- a blinding flash of electricity streaks down from the sky and envelopes the scorpion-creature, but no visible effect is seen as the electricity fades away. [Caster Level check vs. Spell Resistance FAIL]

"Only the dwarf and our invisible friend don't need major healing."  Sanne looks around for a second. "If we leave Thanor alone out there, he will too." She says, as she tumbles between the archers legs and rolls to right hand side of the scorrow, landing once again on her feet and stabs at the creatures abdomen -- her blade clangs off of the creatures own, but the scorrow is not able to parry the blow all the way to the ground and the blade impales itself deeply into its body.  All strength leaves the creature as it slumps to the ground with a sickening rattle.

Thanor stands as tall as his dwarven heritage will allow him and shouts out in dwarven, Come taste me steal, drow-spawn! This axe will be cleansed with your pathetic blood!.  The creatures blood red eyes regard the dwarf for a moment, then it bares its teeth and hisses at the dwarf,"Foolish dwarf, you are no match for my blades."

Thanor tries to press the advantage, but his axe is parried away both times by the scorrows own blades.  

The wizard once again conjures up a slick of magical grease underneath the other scorrow, but is able to keep its many feet underneath it, only barely though.

Ipshivi felt a twinge of unease as her arcane bolt seemed to dissipate against the scorrow's chitinous hide. With everyone else involved in the fight, she didn't feel terribly confident about her own ability to help, at least directly.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (27/43)
Yoggrith: (27/74)  + poison(x2)
Aeranduil: (26/64) + poison
Sanne: (1/65)
Morika: (10/66) - _Call Lightning _ (7 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (88/110)
Scorpion #1: Dead
Scorpion #2: Dead
Scorpion #3: Dead
Scorpion #4: Dead
Scorrow #1: Dead
Scorrow #2: 


Red square is the pit.
Gray area is web


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Those around the scorrow see about 3 left after the current bead has been pulled.

OOC2: Sanne and Morika both rolled 2's on reflex save.  Dice hate Sanne.


----------



## drothgery

If someone heals Sanne, she steps right back into the fray, full-attacking a scorrow and using her counterstrike bracers or her Storm's Riposte ability to respond to any attacks.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"I cannot continue this fight.  I am no good to you dead." Yoggrith says through gritted teeth.  KHe realizes that if he stays where he is, getting pummeled on all sides, his healing powers would be for naught.  As a result, he makes a tactical withdrawl to the rear.  (Withdraw action away from battle)

"If anyone needs major healing, come to me now and let our martial compatriots continue the fight."


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven, elven archer*

Burned by yet another burst of flames, Aeranduil shakes away the pain with a growl. The foul abominations could certainly take a beating; his current target was feathered with a number of his arrows. With little recourse, the archer continues firing at the enemy.


*AC: 23, HP: 26/64 + poison 

A) Precise Shot + Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Scorrow 1: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)
B) If Scorrow 1 falls, redirect remaining attacks vrs Scorrow 2

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "If anyone needs major healing, come to me now and let our martial compatriots continue the fight."




"Only the dwarf and our invisible friend _don't_ need major healing." Sanne looks around for a second. "If we leave Thanor alone out there, he will too." She says, and if Aern fails to drop Scorrow 1, she steps in and takes a pair of stabs at it with her now-enhanced blade. She might well fall, but she would not go out running.

[sblock=ooc]
If someone heals her, or Aern doesn't take down Scorrow #1, Sanne gambles that she can finish it off, and takes a 5' step into the fray

atk; dmg (assuming scorrows are either vermin or aberrations, which seems a safe bet) (1d20+13=18, 3d6+7+1d6=22) ap (2d6.takeHighest(1)=6) (so it's 24 to hit)

2nd attack; dmg (1d20+8=14, 3d6+7+1d6=20) 

[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sanne said:
			
		

> "Only the dwarf and our invisible friend _don't_ need major healing. If we leave Thanor alone out there, he will too."



Yoggrith looks an appraising medical eye over the battlefield and his fellow combatants.  "That is not true, half-elf.  The wizard does not even appear to be halfway injured, and the archer has a bit of fight in him."

He sees the profuse bleeding and suffering Sanne is under while she continues to press the attack, and he tsk tsks her.  "You however, are about to drop dead.  Do not be foolish.  Have faith in the fortitude and armor of our dwarf to withstand several seconds of fight so that you can actually be healed and return to battle, actually useful.  But to stay within the fight with what you have already suffered is stubborness and foolishness of the highest order.  You are no good to any of us dead."


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor stands as tall as his dwarven heritage will allow him and shouts out in dwarven, Come taste me steal, drow-spawn!  This axe will be cleansed with your pathetic blood!  He then once again swings his axe at the scorrow before him.

[sblock=ooc] swift action, Knight's Challenge:Test of Mettle.  All enemies CR 6 or higher within 100' must make a will save vs DC 16 or be forced to attack Thanor with their melee or ranged attacks (or include him in AoE effects).  The enemy must have a language and an intelligence of 5 or better, or it is immune. 

Then Thanor attacks the scorrow nearest him, +11/+6 for 1d10+3 damage.  The nearest one has my dodge and shield block.[/sblock]

OOC: AC 27 vs nearest Scorrow, 25 vs. the other


----------



## Voadam

Voadam aims his second wand again, this time at the ground under the blade wielding scorrow, hoping to force it to spend its time getting up instead of pounding multiple times on party members.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi felt a twinge of unease as her arcane bolt seemed to dissipate against the scorrow's chitinous hide.  With everyone else involved in the fight, she didn't feel terribly confident about her own ability to help, at least directly.  But maybe she could do something clever...

OOC: So I have this idea, but no real guess about whether it is legal- never might whether it might work.  My thought would be to use her Eternal wand of Unseen servant to snag that necklace off the scorrow.  Since it isn't actually in hand, a disarm doesn't seem quite right, and Unseen Servant has some peculiar limits.  I'll have to have to ask for a GM ruling on that- if it would be legal, she'll try it, whether it is likely to work or not (with whatever rolls might be deemed necessary).  If it isn't legal, Ipshivi will just re-invoke her Walk Unseen ability and move 5 feet "north".


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 6 - Partial*

*Initiative:

22 - Scorrow #2 - Full attack on Thanor - 2 HIT (CRIT Confirmed!) for 34 damage
19 - Aeranduil - Full attack on Scorrow #2 - 1 HIT for 10 damage
19 - Morika - Fly 30' up, Call Lightning on Scorrow #2
19 - Yoggrith - Cast Neutralize Poison on himself from scroll
18 - Sanne - Tumble to (6,16), attack Scorrow #2 - HIT for 15 damage
17 - Thanor - Attack Scorrow #2 - 2 HIT for 20 damage
13 - Voadam - Cast Magic Missile on Scorrow #2
10 - Ipshivi - Total Defense, Scan area
*





The scorrow's blades and stinger begin to move in a hypnotic pattern as it faces off with the dwarf -- the stout dwarf deflects the stinger out of the way, but immediately is caught across the forearm with one of the creatures blades.  Following its arc with his eyes, Thanor drives it into the ground with his axe on the follow-up attack, but the nimble opponent skewers the dwarf with his off-hand blade, catching a crease in his armor just above Thanor's shield which barely misses the dwarf's heart.

Glad to see one of the resilient scorpion-things fall, Aeranduil steps to the side to get a clear shot at the creature. He quickly sends another volley of arrows streaking through the air -- the first glances off the chitin on the creatures carapace, the elf regroups for the second arrow, sending it into is abdomen, while the third is batted away by the creatures blade.

Morika uses her wings to power her upward out of fireball range, and then screams to the stormy sky, calling down lightning upon the remaining scorrow -- but once again the energy is neutralized by some unseen force. [SR Check FAIL] [_Test of Mettle_ dispelled]

Yoggrith reaches into a case at his belt and retrieves a rolled up piece of parchment, he quickly intones the various glyphs and sigils presented upon it and removes all of the poison currently coursing through his veins.

She had intended to withdraw after dispatching one of the creatures, but after seeing vicious blow Thanor took while keeping the other scropion-thing focused on him, she felt she could not withdraw just yet. This thing needed to die, and quickly. She danced to a flanking position across from the dwarf, and lunged out with her blade as she completed the move, opening up a large gash on the creatures carapce.

Thanor staggers as the fiery pain of the creature's blade racks his chest, but his dwarven pride prevents him from allowing any extended reaction. Instead, his eyes narrow and he smiles. Aye, that were a good hit, bug-legs. Mayhap I can finally do something with me axe now that ye have me attention.  His will is not denied, as the dwarf brings his axe into deadly contact with the creature twice.

Flying over the last Scorrow and looking down upon its exposed head Voadam mutters *"I should carry a large stone for situations like this." * Invoking arcane words of power the wizard gestures and four bolts of bright white power streak from his fingers to pit his magic against the creature's spell resistant hide. The bolts impinge upon the creature, but no visible effect is seen. [SR Check FAIL]

With only one scorrow left, and none of her companions out of action, Ipshivi gave a soft sigh of relief. She wasn't foolish enough to believe that the fight was over yet, though, and she scanned the area carefully, looking for any other potential threats. 
[sblock=Ipshivi]
You don't see or hear anything else besides your group
[/sblock]
OOC:
Condition Summary:

Voadam: (27/43)
Yoggrith: (27/74)
Aeranduil: (26/64) + poison
Sanne: (1/65)
Morika: (10/66) - _Call Lightning _ (7 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (54/110)
Scorpion #1: Dead
Scorpion #2: Dead
Scorpion #3: Dead
Scorpion #4: Dead
Scorrow #1: Dead
Scorrow #2: Moderately Wounded


Red square is the pit.
Gray area is web

No change in map as of yet, please refer to the one for last round.


----------



## Rhun

Glad to see one of the resilient scorpion-things fall, Aeranduil steps to the side to get a clear shot at the creature. He quickly sends another volley of arrows streaking through the air.

*AC: 23, HP: 26/64 + poison 

A) 5' step to (11,14)
B) Precise Shot + Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Scorrow 2: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## drothgery

She had intended to withdraw after dispatching one of the creatures, but after seeing vicious blow Thanor took while keeping the other scropion-thing focused on him, she felt she could not withdraw just yet. This thing needed to die, and quickly. She danced to a flanking position across from the dwarf, and lunged out with her blade as she completed the move.

[sblock=mechanics]
Tumble to a flanking position (perhaps under Voadam), then attack.

atk; dmg (1d20+15=27, 4d6+7=15) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika uses her wings to power her upward out of _fireball_ range, and then screams to the stormy sky, calling down lightning upon the fire-hurling scorrow.

OOC: Moving straight up 30', and then calling down 3d10 lightning on bead-throwing scorrow.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor staggers as the fiery pain of the creature's blade racks his chest, but his dwarven pride prevents him from allowing any extended reaction.  Instead, his eyes narrow and he smiles.  Aye, that were a good hit, bug-legs.  Mayhap I can finally do something with me axe now that ye have me attention.

[sblock=ooc] Thanor attacks the scorrow +11/+6 for 1d10+3 damage. It has his dodge and shield block, so AC 27. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Now that he is out of battle... Yoggrith takes a moment to analyze the injuries and poisoning he has suffered to determine his best course of action.  The pain is great, and his muscles are sore... but this doesn't change the logical precision of his medical ability.

(Yoggrith wants to analyze his current poisoned condition x2.  What kind of damage is the poisoning doing?  Strictly hit points, or is there going to be negative levels or attribute reduction?  If it is merely hit point loss and a secondary poison save will be coming up, Yoggrith will use his Heal skill to Treat Poison on himself... thereby allowing him to use his Fort save or the Heal skill check against it, whichever is higher.

If however, a failed secondary save will result in attribute loss or negative levels, he will cast _Neutralize Poison_ on himself from the scroll he has.

Finally, if the poison has actually already run its course and no further effect will be coming, he will cast _Cure Critical Wounds_ upon himself instead.)


----------



## Voadam

Flying over the last Scorrow and looking down upon its exposed head Voadam mutters "*I should carry a large stone for situations like this.*" Invoking arcane words of power the wizard gestures and four bolts of bright white power streak from his fingers to pit his magic against the creature's spell resistant hide.

If it has not dropped then magic missile on Voadam's turn.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Morika uses her wings to power her upward out of _fireball_ range, and then screams to the stormy sky, calling down lightning upon the fire-hurling scorrow.
> 
> OOC: Moving straight up 30', and then calling down 3d10 lightning on bead-throwing scorrow.




OOC: Bead throwing scorrow (#1) is dead.


----------



## pathfinderq1

With only one scorrow left, and none of her companions out of action, Ipshivi gave a soft sigh of relief.  She wasn't foolish enough to believe that the fight was over yet, though, and she scanned the area carefully, looking for any other potential threats.

OOC: Total defense; plus free action for a Spot +8/Listen +12 sweep of the area.


----------



## s@squ@tch

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Now that he is out of battle... Yoggrith takes a moment to analyze the injuries and poisoning he has suffered to determine his best course of action.  The pain is great, and his muscles are sore... but this doesn't change the logical precision of his medical ability.
> 
> (Yoggrith wants to analyze his current poisoned condition x2.  What kind of damage is the poisoning doing?  Strictly hit points, or is there going to be negative levels or attribute reduction?  If it is merely hit point loss and a secondary poison save will be coming up, Yoggrith will use his Heal skill to Treat Poison on himself... thereby allowing him to use his Fort save or the Heal skill check against it, whichever is higher.
> 
> If however, a failed secondary save will result in attribute loss or negative levels, he will cast _Neutralize Poison_ on himself from the scroll he has.
> 
> Finally, if the poison has actually already run its course and no further effect will be coming, he will cast _Cure Critical Wounds_ upon himself instead.)




OOC: You will have 2 secondary savings throws to make to avoid ability damage coming up - do you want to use your scroll or heal yourself?


----------



## drothgery

_This is a damn fool thing to do._ Sanne thinks. But if the scorrow managed not to hit her or die before she could attack again, her rapier flashed twice more.

[sblock=mechanics]
Sanne will use the second charge on her counterstrike bracers if she's attacked and missed before her turn (if she's attacked at hit, she'll be unconcious or dead). If none of that happens (or she and the scorrow are both alive for her turn, anyway), she full attacks it (killing it, I think).

1st attack; dmg (1d20+15=28, 4d6+7=18) 
2nd attack (1d20+10=25, 4d6+7 =22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi finished scanning the area- so far it seemed that no additional threats were likely to pop out of the jungle, but she didn't want to let down her guard yet.  She was more than a bit upset to see her companion's magical abilities continue to dissipate ineffectively around the scorrow, but it looked like physical damage worked just fine.  For the time being, she continued to watch and listen...

OOC: Continue total defense and Spot/Listen- not going to try anything against that kind of SR.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith pulls out a scroll from his case and casts _Neutralize Poison_ on himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 7 - Partial*

*Initiative:

22 - Scorrow #2 - Drink potion, disappear from sight AoO from Sanne HIT for 18 damage, AoO from Thanor MISS
19 - Aeranduil - 
19 - Morika - 
19 - Yoggrith - 
18 - Sanne - 
17 - Thanor - 
13 - Voadam - 
10 - Ipshivi - 
*

The scorrow hisses out,"You have won this round."  With that, he rips off a small vial attached to a bracelet on his wrist and hastily drinks the contents.  During which time, Sanne capitalizes upon the opening and plunges her rapier deep into the scorrow, Thanor is a moment too late with his axe, as the scorrow shifts to the side and then disappears from sight.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
With your magical sight, you see the scorrow moving off to the SW, around the (4,23) area.
[/sblock]

OOC:
Condition Summary:

Voadam: (27/43)
Yoggrith: (27/74)
Aeranduil: (26/64) + poison
Sanne: (1/65)
Morika: (10/66) - _Call Lightning _ (7 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (54/110)
Scorpion #1: Dead
Scorpion #2: Dead
Scorpion #3: Dead
Scorpion #4: Dead
Scorrow #1: Dead
Scorrow #2: Moderately Wounded


Red square is the pit.
Gray area is web

No change in map as of yet, please refer to the one for last round.


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=ooc] The scorrow is still in my threatened area, right?  Would I get an AoO as he went to drink the potion? [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Having no means to find an invisible scorrow, Sanne will move by Yoggrith in hopes that the halfork is not too offended that she ignored his suggestion.


----------



## Rhun

As the scorpion-thing disappears, Aeranduil frowns and lowers his bow. It wouldn't do any good to shoot blindly into the jungle. While the elf's wounds were not life-threatening, he could still feel the poison tingling in his blood. Walking slowly toward Yoggrith, Aeranduil smiles. "I don't suppose you know any useful tricks for removing poison from the blood?"



*I'm hoping between a heal check from Yoggrith and Aeranduil's own decent fort save, he can avoid any poison damage.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] The scorrow is still in my threatened area, right?  Would I get an AoO as he went to drink the potion? [/sblock]




[sblock=Thanor]
Completely spaced that for some reason...thanks for the reminder!     Anyway, I updated the combat post -- Sanne's AoO hit, yours missed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"If anybody wants to help me kill that darn, thing, now is the time.  He is getting away.  I'll be able to point it out, if you can keep up."  Ipshivi's voice had a rather peevish whine to it.  "What we really need is a wand of Glitterdust..."  Even as she spoke, she was already moving, drawing some of her extensive array of magical gadgets.

OOC: Moving to pursue, trying to keep the scorrow in sight.  First move is to follow as best she can for a double move- while she moves she will keep up a steady low hum, so that people can stay close to her.  Next round draw and use Wand of expeditious retreat, if anyone expresses interest in following.  If no physical types are following, she'll break off pursuit.  If people seem to be interested, next round is one move, then draw wand of unseen servant- to hold a particular target item (plant frond or something) directly over the scorrow.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Sanne comes over to him, he nods once to let her know he will attend to her presently.  However, when he hears Aeranduil say "I don't suppose you know any useful tricks for removing poison from the blood?", he raises a finger to her to say it will be a second.  He instead moves to the archer and takes out some antitoxins and salves and begins ministering him in the hopes of minimizinf the poison's impact.  (Heal check on Aeranduil for poison.  Nect round Yoggrith will cast Cure Critical Wounds on Sanne.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
FYI, you noticed that in the scorrow's turn of movement, it moved more than twice as fast as you do (without _Expeditious Retreat_).  After travelling with the others for as long as you have, you realize that only with magically enhanced speed will any of you be able to keep up, or catch up with it.

Morika and Voadam could keep up while flying, of course.
[/sblock]

OOC: If you are planning on pursuing the scorrow, then I will continue posting in a round-by-round tactical fashion.  If you are not planning on pursuit and instead concentrate on healing your wounds, then I'll put a halt to it.


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: Looks like the consensus is no pursuit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

"I'll go with ye Ipshivi, show me the motherless wretch!" Morika snarls, not wanting to see this fight have gone to waste.  Maybe this thing was partially resistant to her magic, but if she threw enough at him, eventually he'd count on it when it failed him...


----------



## Redclaw

Good luck to ye, lass.  Me dwarven legs wouldn't prove up ta tha task, I fear, Thanor explains as he tries to wipe the mud off his armor.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Scorrow Pursuit*

Ipshivi cries out to the others,"The scorrow is invisible and running away, towards the deeper marsh!"

The elven archer and shifter druid both take up the call -- as the invisible halfling darts after the scorrow.  (Double move - 40', Morika and Aeranduil delay to follow Ipshivi)    Ipshivi draws near the fleeing foe, and relaying some terse targetting instructions to Aeranduil.  (All arrows miss due to concealment)    He peppers the area with arrows, but none connect with anything invisible.

Morika flies along, an ear trained on the humming sound coming from Ipshivi, while the archer continues to look for any clue as to where to send his next volley of deadly arrows.

The scorrow continues to flee at a break-neck speed, opening up a sizeable gap between Ipshivi (Double move for Scorrow - 100')  and himself, as the latter stops briefly to draw a wooden stick from her haversack (Draw and use _Wand of Expeditious Retreat_ - move 50' to follow scorrow - gap between Ipshivi and Scorrow is now 60').    

Morika floats overhead shouting,"Where?  Where?"


----------



## pathfinderq1

"He's moving fast, really running.  Right now he's just passing that cluster of short yellow scrub," Ipshivi sang out as loudly as she could, giving the ranged attackers a spot to target.  She juggled useful wands as she moved, but hopefully the pursuit wouldn't last long- she didn't want to get lost in the jungle.  "Can't you summon something fearsome?  Spells aren't hurting it...," she called to the airborne druid.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Updated pursuit post.  Scorrow is now ~ 150' from the main group, Aeranduil does not have line of sight any longer.  Morika and Ipshivi are ~ 60' back from where the Scorrow currently stands.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil shakes his head as his arrows cut through nothing but air, and then shrugs, turning back to Yoggrith so the half orc can treat the poison in his system.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As Aeranduil first takes off with the others to follow the scorrow... Yoggrith does not waste time waiting for him.  He instead turns to Sanne and begins minitrations to bring her back to health.  (Cast _Cure Critical_, _Cure Serious_ as needed to get her back to full)

When the elf gives up on the pursuit and returns, the halfork then tends to his wounds to hopefully remove the poison within him if it isn't already too late.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*At the battlesite:*

The elf gives up his pursuit of the running scorrow, somewhat dismayed at his inability to hit the invisible, fleeing, creature.  He turns back toward the healer and heads that way -- the poison suddenly blooming once again throughout his system.  Somewhat weakened, he leans heavily on his bow as a crutch. [Fort save failed vs secondary poison]  

The halfork, meanwhile is ministering to the horrendous wounds absorbed by the reckless half-elven maiden -- a few quick prayers to The Shadow are answered and a good portion of her wounds are removed. [CCW and CSW heal 39 damage]

Yoggrith then looks up at the archer, suffering clearly from the effects of the poison, and reaches calmly into his pack, pulling out various herbs and elixirs -- he quickly mixes a solution and grasps the elf while saying,"Drink this and perhaps The Shadow will hide you from this poison."

After the awful aftertaste of the mixture abates, Aeranduil starts to feel his symptoms lessen. [Heal check - Treat Poison PASS]

[Yes, the heal check and fort save should have occurred at the same time described by the RAW, but it didn't fit well for the scene]

[D]aa[/D]

*In the jungle:*

The scorrow continues to flee deeper into the marsh -- ducking under and around an increasing amount of small bushes and low hanging tree branches.  Ipshivi is unable to gain any ground upon the creature, even with her enhanced speed.  The foliage is beginning to obscure the vision of the invisible scorrow as she struggles to keep it in view.

Meanwhile, overhead, the shifter druid keeps her eyes and ears peeled for the words and hums, somewhat angry at her inability to confront the foe directly.

OOC: Creature still 60' from you after double moves, plants/foliage becoming heavier, you are 250' from the main group and cannot see or hear them at this point.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> The halfork, meanwhile is ministering to the horrendous wounds absorbed by the reckless half-elven maiden -- a few quick prayers to The Shadow are answered and a good portion of her wounds are removed. [CCW and CSW heal 39 damage]




OOC: **boggle** Maiden?

Sanne thanks Yoggrith for his efforts, still annoyed that she couldn't chase the last scorrow down.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi finally drew to a halt, and she called out to the druid overhead.  "He is too fast.  We're going to have to let him go- I can't keep up in this terrain, not while he is just running full out- and I don't want to charge into another trap.  Let's head back before we get totally lost..."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil thanks Yoggrith for his aid, feeling much better after drinking the half-orc's potion. The elf then turns his attention back to the surroundings to ensure they are not surpised by any further threats.


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:


> OOC: **boggle** Maiden?
> 
> Sanne thanks Yoggrith for his efforts, still annoyed that she couldn't chase the last scorrow down.




Thought you'd like that.


----------



## Voadam

The heavily singed Voadam flies back down among the group. "*We keep coming across invisible opponents, I'll have to craft a glitterdust wand if we have an opportunity between expeditions. Hmm if you spy any suitable rocks, let me know, I was cursing the lack of a good offensive options against such magically warded foes. Does the dead scorrow bear anything of interest?*"


----------



## Rhun

At the Green Wizard's words, Aeranduil moves to inspect the corpse of the dead scorrow.


*Search +8, take 20 (since we are waiting for Ipshivi and Morika to return anyway)*


----------



## s@squ@tch

The elf moves cautiously towards the downed scorrow, looking for any signs of life or movement -- for he had grown wary of its stinger.

Dead Scorrow equipment:

2 drow longknives (1 of higher quality than the other)
1 necklace with 3 beads remaining
1 potion vial
1 suit of chitin armor

During this time, Morika returns to the group, as well as what sounds like the invisible halfling.  The druids wings have disappeared, making her land-bound once again.


----------



## Rhun

*What's a drow longknife? I'm not familiar with that weapon.*


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor makes his way over the the returning druid.  Ye have my thanks, Morika.  I might've been breathing that swamp-water if ye didn't dive in after me.  He meets her gaze to show his sincerity as he continues, I'll not be fergettin' that, rest assured.

Well past his quota of personal connection for the day, he turns abruptly and continues to scrape mud off his armor.  Are we ready to be headin' out?  Or should we be preparin' for the insect to bring back his friends?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Drow longknife is a weapon native to Xen'drik, and of course, the drow.  It basically resembles a shortsword, and is identical in the stats (damage, crit threat) but is balanced for throwing.  The longknives you found on the scorrow are sized for a large creature.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil turns to consider Thanor. "We should be on our way before the creature brings backs its friends. At least then we can fight them in a place of our choosing." The elf raises an eyebrow and smiles. "Someplace without pitfalls."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam examines the dead scorrow, noting any possible tribal symbols it might be bearing.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith nods sagely and checks that his equipment is still bundled for travel.  "I agree.  Let us continue on.  If anyone has wounds that require the touch of the Shadow's hand before we leave, please let me know."


----------



## Rhun

"Yes, Yoggrith," says Aeranduil, again approaching the half-orc. "I believe some healing is in order. I'm feeling quite...singed." While not on his last legs, the elven archer has surely seen better days.


*HP 26/64*


----------



## Redclaw

I could use a bit o' healin' meself, priest, and I'd be grateful.  That mix-breed was a bit rough on me, Thanor responds to the halfork's offer.

OOC: Thanor is at 54/110


----------



## drothgery

"I wouldn't complain if you've still got a spell or two left before we camp for the night." Sanne said. "But the others have greater need now."

OOC: Sanne's at 40/65.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I'll take that necklace, if no one else wants it," Ipshivi chirped from the dge of the clearing.  As the others prepared, she kept most of her attention focused outward- even if the scorrow was probably not going to come back right away, there were other nasty critters about.

"As soon as we can, though, we ought to get moving," she added, agreeing with most of the others.  "That fellow got away, but he'll be back."

OOC: If she gets a chance, she'll run a Detect Magic over the scorrow's gear.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the elf, half-elf and dwarf crowd around him, Yoggrith nods and begins his work of stitching skin and mending bone.. all through the dark energy flowing from his hand.  When he is done, all three feel quite a bit better.

Cure spells cast...

Thanor: _Critical & Serious_
Aeranduil: _Serious & Moderate_
Sanne: _Moderate & Light_


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ipshivi appears from nowhere and is seen poring over the dead scorrow and its equipment -- her small form walking around deftly on its lifeless carapace -- with her eyes tuned to the slightest shimmer of enchantment.

She finds that one of the creatures longblades, the necklace, and the vial all radiate magic.

While this is going on, the halfork ministers the wounds of those wounded by blade and stinger by conjuring the dark energy of his master.  The wounds knit and seal, and a feeling of dark power washes over those healed.

The group readies themselves once again for the rigors of travel, and Ganyon and the others praise your efforts against the jungle attack.

"Aye, lits gitta goin' ance agin." The young man nods as he adjusts his hat low over his eyes.

"We shud be ta tha 'Teeth soon, so keep yer eyes an' ears peeled."

He motions to follow him, then he is off once again, his two hunter companions darting into the bushes and shrubs on each side, with the artificier and gnome bringing up the rear.

The clouds clear and the sun begins to bake the area, thick beads of sweat covering the adventurers, the long days in the forest and jungle have begun to take their toll on the group -- sore joints from overuse and lingering pains from injuries have cast a slightly somber mood.

On each side of you, off in the distance, a small outcropping of hills has appeared, ranging into jagged peaks that disappear into the clouds.

It is only a few hours before Ganyon stops and points off in the distance.

"Der dey are." He says as he points towards the horizon.

You follow his arm and see what appear to be two columns rising into the sky. The low clouds do not permit you to see the full extent of the columns, but judging upon the size at which they enter the clouds, you cannot even fathom how tall they must be -- each could easily be a city block in cross-section -- certainly they exceed the tallest skybuilding in Sharn.

"But we're still 'bout tree hours out. Let's git a move-on -- and keep yer wits aboot ye, as giants are always nearby doze tings."

[D]jj[/D]

As you near the twin towers, you start to make out more detail -- about the towers themselves -- huge square towers shooting into the sky, with windows dotting each floor. About a third of the way up, you notice a balcony -- seeming supported by nothing at all, hanging at a 90 degree angle to the ground -- as well as the ruined giant city that surrounded them.

Huge chunks of stone lay littered about the crumbling remains of the ancient giant ruins. Here and there an intact building face or two remains standing, but the majority of the area appears to have been ravaged by the years.

Ganyon pulls up and halts at the crossover between jungle and stone tile.

"Aye, we're here. Whereya wanta go first?"












OOC: Thanor at 102/110, Aeranduil at 62/64, Sanne fully healed.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"One of those blades is enchanted, and I'd guess that vial is some kind of potion," Ipshivi offered as they got ready to move- and unless someone actually stopped her, she was quick to pocket the fireball necklace...  (And as soon as they began moving, she once again disappeared underneath the shadow of her magics).

Once they arrived at the mysterious ruins, Ipshivi only took a moment or two to look around, at least initially- if she stared too long the sight would simply be overwhelming.  "We had better start looking for someplace safe to camp.  It is getting late, and we can't all see in the dark.  Let's try to find someplace defensible, maybe right on the edge here, with solid walls.  Shame we can't perch up in one of those towers- I'd like to see our scorpion friend climb that."  Despite her sensible suggestion, her voice held an eager tone- it seemed obvious that she wanted to get started on exploring the place.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor stares at the twin towers with sheer disbelief in his eyes.  Leave it to the stupid giants to take all that good stone and rip it outta the ground.  They might still be runnin' things aroun' here if they'd learned to live in the stone where they found it like sensible folk.

He thinks for a moment.  I'm not really carin' where we go next, as long as we find us some giants to get rid of.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam is openly awestruck, his eyes lighting up at the achievement of the former arcane masters of this realm "*Goodness. I am quite impressed by the works of the ancient giants here.* He brings himself back to his companions and the group discussion with an effort, though his eyes keep returning to the pillar. *I too think resting would be best. I need some healing and I believe we will want our shadow cleric to have full healing reserves before we encounter true giants. For the division of spoils my only thought for the necklace beads is that it would make sense for everybody to have some form of ranged attack. Sanne, Thanor, if either of you do not have ranged weapons or magic then I think you should take the necklace for use if we get pinned down with giant's throwing boulders at us.*"


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor gestures to his shield.  Them spines make me point, if I need 'em.  Otherwise, my main approach to ranged combat is to get close enough to use me axe.

OOC: He's got a spined shield, lets him fire off 3 magical bolts per day, and he isn't much of one for flashier magic, being a dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil too is awestruck by the sheer presence of the towers. "Indeed, this place is quite a sight. I've seen many marvelous things in my travels, but nothing like this."


----------



## Voadam

Redclaw said:


> Thanor gestures to his shield.  Them spines make me point, if I need 'em.  Otherwise, my main approach to ranged combat is to get close enough to use me axe.
> 
> OOC: He's got a spined shield, lets him fire off 3 magical bolts per day, and he isn't much of one for flashier magic, being a dwarf.




"*An interesting enchantment. Can't truly judge by your lack of hand axes can you?"*


----------



## DEFCON 1

"I would prefer to stop somewhere for the night and begin our duties tomorrow morning." the halfork says simply but firmly... the implication of wanting his prayers to be at full strength abundantly clear.

His looks towards the gigantic ruins do not hold the same fascination that the others seem to have with them, as his Lord back home is a fire giant himself.  Thus he is more used to oversized objects and the like than other people probably are.  Instead, he views the construction more than anything.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven*

"Then let us find a secure place to make camp."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I'm assuming this watch schedule is still valid?

1st - Aeranduil, Sanne
2nd - Ipshivi, Thanor
3rd - Ipshivi, Aeranduil


----------



## Rhun

OOC: That works for me.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Works for me, though the casters are pretty drained at this point.


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: Works for me, though Ipshivi is also likely to be awake during the third watch.  No matter where we camp, she will also be looking for some kind of elevated perch to stand sentry from.  It will be hard enough getting her to resist some solo scouting...


----------



## Redclaw

The swingshift still works for Thanor.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group sets up a make-shift campsite north of the ruins, about 50' back into the jungle.  

The trio of hunters set out to secure an evening supper, while the gnome gets to work setting up the dinner table and side dishes.  

Once again, he is active with his magical sack, pulling out rinds of cheeses, loaves of bread, along with spices, which he uses to season the jungle tubers that he appears to be quite proficient in locating.

After a short period of time, a luxurious aroma permeates the campsite and most, un-aided by magic, mouths are watering.  

It is at this time that the trio of hunters come back with a stag hanging upside down from a freshly hewn pole of wood.  The deers coat is a slick green and is quickly trussed and stuck over a make-shift firepit.  

As the game slowly roasts, the hunters start to converse about the events of the day.

"Aye -- didja see that scorrow?"

"Yeah -- I'll be seein' dat in me dreams tanight."

"Wicked creature, dose ones."

"Hope we're outta der lands by now...  Wuldna wan' one o' dem to show up uncalled fer."

The gnome steps up,"Although, I must admit, I was not much help this afternoon, at least I didn't run with my tail between my legs into the marsh to get away from the scorpions."

He turns to the group,"I'm sorry I wasn't of any help during the fight, I was still somewhat in shock at the huge creatures.  Plus, I burn very easily."

The rest of the night passes slowly, the hunters partake in a small keg of ale that the gnome produces from his sack and they while away the time staring at the stars and the shadow of the Titan's Teeth against the clear night sky.

Morning comes and a quick breakfast is made.  Camp is broken -- Ganyon looks at you all and says,"Where do ya wanna start first?"


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's voice sounded eager and energetic- she had been awake most of the night, and it had been very hard to resist scouting ahead on her own.  "Let's head for those towers.  Even if we don't run into anything interesting first, that will give us a good position to get an overall view of the area."


----------



## Redclaw

Aye, that seems wise, Thanor adds.  I'm not anxious ta be climbin' them, but if ye're lookin' fer giants, best be lookin' up.


----------



## Voadam

*The green wizard a scout?*

"*I can do a short flight up cloaked in invisibility to look around and scout, I expect the view is amazing from up there, but it would be only a few minutes before my flight would run out and a few more before the invisibility would wear off. Morika, you used flight in the conflict with the air elementals, how long does that last, and is there any way you can conceal yourself if you fly up ahead?*"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith looks off into space in the direction of the wizard.  "If you choose to scout ahead, so be it.  However, I believe the young halfling is right in suggesting the rest of us advance on the towers.  We need to continue on, so that seems as good a place as any.  You probably should be able to find us when you return."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"If any of you can bestow the power of flight with your magics, I can stay invisible as long as I like," Ipshivi volunteered.  If her voice had sounded eager before, the thought of being able to scout while flying was obviously even more interesting to her- now she sounded absolutely gleeful...


----------



## drothgery

"Well, we can't stay here forever, and the towers are as good a direction as any." Sanne says.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil gathers his gear and prepares to move out. "On our way, then."


----------



## Voadam

pathfinderq1 said:


> "If any of you can bestow the power of flight with your magics, I can stay invisible as long as I like," Ipshivi volunteered.  If her voice had sounded eager before, the thought of being able to scout while flying was obviously even more interesting to her- now she sounded absolutely gleeful...




"*The duration of the flight from my boots is the first limitation for my magics, not the invisibility. And the apex and descent must be timed exactingly lest a crash is risked. I believe, however, you are light enough that it would not impede my flying and two sets of eyes are better than one. When the time comes throw your arms over my shoulders and clasp your hands across my chest and we will alight together. Flying is a wondrous experience and this looks to be a lush landscape, well worth the trip*."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"That sounds like a fine plan," Ipshivi agreed readily.  "We'll do a little fly about, while the rest of you head for the towers- if we see anything else we'll try to guide you over."  She paused, and there was a brief shuffling noise as if she were checking her equipment- a moment later she spoke directly to the wizard.  "I'm ready.  How about you? And if things get dangerous, you can just drop me- I'll be fine."

OOC: Let's get this show on the road- or rather, in the air.


----------



## Rhun

As the Green Wizard and Ipshivi prepare for the arerial recon, Aeranduil leads the way on foot, setting course for the massive towers looming in the distance.


----------



## Redclaw

Hefting shield and axe, Thanor follows Aerunduil.  Those towers will be early enough fer me ta leave the ground.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The wizard beckons to the small halfling to come closer to him, and unceremoniously hoists Ipshivi onto his shoulders.

He then invokes a small magick upon himself which shields himself from view, while Ipshivi restores her own native magicks.  As he activates his boots, he realizes that the halfling weighs more than he initially thought, which he quickly notices by the slower pace of ascending into the sky. [Ipshivi weighs 29lbs + 15 lbs of gear, so by carrying her, Voadam is now into the medium encumbrance stage, so max fly speed is 40', or 20' straight up.]

[sblock=Voadam/Ipshivi]
As the two begin their climb to the towers, the notice that the ruins are roughly circular in shape, with the jungle encroaching upon all sides.  The ruins themselves are divided up into several sectors, by two canals running east-to-west, and three running north-to-south.  The twin towers lie in the very center of the ruins, casting long shadows upon what appears to have once been a center of ancient architectural brilliance.

After about a minute of pure climbing, the wizard and halfling rise to the height of the askew platform and Voadam starts to fly towards it, coming to a stop several feet from it.

It appears that it was once an observation platform, and was not always tilted at a near 90 degree angle.  A large railing surrounds the platform, and next to nothing still remains on it.

Three smaller, square platforms sit off to one side, each perfectly level and remaining stationary.  The arcane sight of Ipshivi notices an aura of transmutation surrounding each.

The view from this height is breath-taking -- not just the ruined buildings, but the canopy of the surrounding jungle and the natural valley created by the ring of mountains off in the distance.

Most of the ruined buildings appear to be of giant size -- but the entire ruins are ringed by much smaller buildings,  made from wood and trees, which are in stark contrast to the stone construction used on their larger cousins. [/sblock]

[D]aa[/D]

The ground unit enters the ruins and struggles up, over, and around stone blocks strew here and there, some chipped or split, while others still intact -- avoiding the wear of time and the elements.  Large steps provide transport from one district to another.  

Strands of vines eke out an arduous existance over blocks and rubble, as they attempt to reclaim the land that once belonged to nature, many countless years ago.

The group encounters a large green sphere, floating several feet off the ground, appearing to be filled with water.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil eyes the green sphere, from several feet off, not comfortable with approaching it any closer. "What do you make of that?" he asks his companions.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Voadam/GM: [sblock] Ipshivi marveled at the view as they soared over the ruins.  Flight was a relatively novel experience for her, but every time she tried it she reveled in the experience.  It was all she could do to focus on their true task, and she began to sweep her gaze carefully across the panorama below them searching for any unusual sights.  Part of her mind tried to catalog the area, so that she could remember details once they returned to the ground- another part sought any sign of movement down below, for there was little chance of finding allies here.  It was only as the approached the tower that she found her voice again.  "So do you want to check around up here, or return and tell what we can of the route for those still on the ground?"

OOC: any sign of significant obstacles for the ground team, or sign of motion/activity? [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Aeranduil said:
			
		

> "What do you make of that?" he asks his companions.



"I make that to be a large, floating sphere that appears to be filled with water." the halfork replies absently.  He glances casually around the area, then walks up to the floating sphere.  "This is a giant's land.  Thus many things we see that seem odd to us, perhaps are not so odd if we put ourselves in the correct perspective."  His eyes roam all over the bubble, and he brings his hand up as if to place it against it, but does not do so yet.  "Let us assume we are dozens upon dozens of feet tall, like these giants are.  What would this thing be to us?  Do we know of anything back home that to us would be a tiny bubble of water at about our ankle height?  That could help explain what this thing is."

He looks casually at the others.


----------



## Voadam

pathfinderq1 said:


> Voadam/GM: [sblock] Ipshivi marveled at the view as they soared over the ruins.  Flight was a relatively novel experience for her, but every time she tried it she reveled in the experience.  It was all she could do to focus on their true task, and she began to sweep her gaze carefully across the panorama below them searching for any unusual sights.  Part of her mind tried to catalog the area, so that she could remember details once they returned to the ground- another part sought any sign of movement down below, for there was little chance of finding allies here.  It was only as the approached the tower that she found her voice again.  "So do you want to check around up here, or return and tell what we can of the route for those still on the ground?"
> 
> OOC: any sign of significant obstacles for the ground team, or sign of motion/activity? [/sblock]




[sblock]"*Let us check around up here a moment more, I want a good look inside an undamaged one before we descend. Besides, it's too good a sight from up here to shorten our trip*."[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Land group:

The green sphere is slightly above most of your heads, floating rough 7 to 8 feet in the air, it appears to glow with an faint green light.


[sblock=Ipshivi/Voadam]

The enormous stone platform you currently are perched upon floats roughly 300 feet above the ruin surface below.    The bronze railing you stand upon extends 10 feet above the floor.  

Upon closer examination of the platforms surface, you notice coin-sized crystals that stud the floor in patterns that appear to mimic various constellations that you are aware of.  

Ipshivi scans the area and takes in the breath-taking sights.  Besides the rectangular towers of blue glass which rise hundreds of more feet into the sky than where she currently stands, she notices the series of stone canals that divide the area into square sections.  She notices several rotating green orbs that shed an eerie glow -- and spots the party below standing around one such item.

As far as the towers go, several broken windows dot the massive buildings, but nothing else can be seen at this vantage point.

The floor of the ruins are just that -- ruins, and would pose a hazard to navigate to even those of giant size, let alone smaller travellers.

Several movements of small creatures are picked up by the halflings exceptional eyesight -- to the south and west of the area she picks up several glints of light, as one would think would come from a piece of metal reflecting the suns rays.  

As she turns to the southeast, her heart stops for a moment as she sees something that she has never seen before in her life -- a dragon?  The large green hide with huge wings folded across its back could only be such a creature.  She had thought them all to be lost to Argonessen.  As she watches it for a moment or two, she notices the head crane back and forth around the rubble, looking into several buildings, as if looking for something.
[/sblock]










Attachment is for Voadam/Ipshivi


----------



## Rhun

"Well, as interesting as this floating sphere seems, I'm not sure it has any use to us," says Aeranduil. "I can try to burst it with an arrow to see what happens? Otherwise, I suggest we move on."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Voadam/GM: [sblock] Ipshivi shivered as she saw the dragon searching for something, and she nudged Voadam very gently, trying to draw his attention.  "We better either get inside or get back down on the ground.  They say those beasts have remarkable senses, and Id rather not let it know we're here- and we ought to tell the others..." [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Aeranduil said:
			
		

> "I can try to burst it with an arrow to see what happens? Otherwise, I suggest we move on."



Yoggrith shakes his head.  "Why disrupt the natural order of things purely for curiosity's sake?  That is a good way to get killed.  Leave it.  Let us continue."

He begins to wander towards the tower, looking for an opening to enter.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil shrugs and follows after Yoggrith, keeping his bow readied for any threats.


*Listen +8, Spot +13*


----------



## Voadam

[sblock] Voadam examines the crystal constellation patterns of the floor up here, trying to puzzle out the purpose of this floating structure. "*These patterns match constellation formations. The ancient giants were masters of powerful ritual magics, I wonder if this was an Astromancy platform or if these were used in rituals harnessing the power of celestial conjunctions*." 

Knowledge arcane checks on the possible magical uses here. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ground group:

The group ignores the floating green sphere and continues making their way towards the twin towers.

Going is somewhat slow, as a clear path is not to be found due to the heavy debris and rubble that now clogs what once must have been pristine streets and walking paths.

A short time later, Aeranduil stops the group after he climbed atop a stone block the size of a large man.

[sblock=Aeranduil listen]
You hear slight metal creaking ahead of you and notice some small creatures moving in a pack formation from east to west.  They have the look of the warforged, but look like small insects.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Voadam/Ipshivi]

Voadam's cursory inspection of the stone patterns in the floor do not make any sense to him in a magical sense -- perhaps they have more to do with the stars of this foreign land.

Ipshivi keeps a careful eye on the sources of movement below - she sees the elf alight atop a large stone block to the north, perhaps 50-60 feet away from a group of small glints in the sunlight. 

To the south, her attention is soley on the possible dragon wandering from building to building.  She sees it quickly fly up onto a roof and stick its long neck down into it through a large hole in the roof.

[/sblock]


Second image is for Aeranduil.

First image key:  Ground party is the black circle with a "P", Ipshivi/Voadam are the small green circle with the "W".

Each square is roughly 40'


----------



## pathfinderq1

Voadam/GM: [sblock] Ipshivi cleared her throat a bit more loudly.  "I, um, really think we ought to be more worried about that dragon than about the pattern of the little stones.  I'd say it is looking for something, and even if it isn't us, I don't want to risk taking it on by ourselves, or of letting it fly in on the others without warning.  We ought to get back- plus it looks like they might have found something down there.  Or something found them..." [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

pathfinderq1 said:


> Voadam/GM: [sblock] Ipshivi cleared her throat a bit more loudly.  "I, um, really think we ought to be more worried about that dragon than about the pattern of the little stones.  I'd say it is looking for something, and even if it isn't us, I don't want to risk taking it on by ourselves, or of letting it fly in on the others without warning.  We ought to get back- plus it looks like they might have found something down there.  Or something found them..." [/sblock]




[sblock]Voadam looks up and out and curses upon seeing the dragon. "*Niddhog's spawn. That's a big one, forest green. They have a reputation for being crafty. You are right we should return to the others with warning." *He looks down "*Hod's blindness, are those fire globes strapped to beetles? Let's go.*" Voadam picks up the halfling and begins his descent.


ooc are the beetles coming from the dragon's direction or heading towards it?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil crouches to avoid detection, watching for a few moments. Then he leaps down and whispers to his companions. "There is a pack of...something...marching up ahead of us, east to west. They appear to be insects of some sort, but they have the look of the warforged to them."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Aeranduil said:
			
		

> "There is a pack of...something...marching up ahead of us, east to west. They appear to be insects of some sort, but they have the look of the warforged to them."



"Mechanical creatures?  Odd.  Although not surprising.  Are they on a standardized guard track, or heading off elsewhere?  If we can avoid them altogether as we head to the towers, we should."

His eyes scan the horizon.

"This is no time for needless battle.  That will be forthcoming."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil shakes his head. "I couldn't tell if they were warriors on patrol, or simply workers on the move. We should be able to avoid them quite easily, though."


----------



## s@squ@tch

As Aeranduil continues to watch the creatures from afar, he notices that they trudge towards the west, with no indication that they have spotted the group, or even if they have, show no indication thereof.

About 30 seconds later, you hear a soft whoosh and see two large footprints appear in the dirt on the large rock the elf is sitting on.

Two small footprints appear after you hear Voadam's voice say,"*There you go."*


OOC: Voadam/Ipshivi back with the group.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's voice chirped from out of the air- she sounded a bit anxious.   "I think we had better get ready for trouble.  We were up on the tower, and we saw a big green dragon searching through the southern part of the ruins, looking into the buildings.  I don't think it will be too happy to find us poking around- even if it isn't looking specifically for us already."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil lets out a short, quiet laugh and shakes his head. "Warforged insects, green dragons...everything but the giants we've been sent to find. This jungle is truly mystifying." The elf readies his bow and waves the group after him, moving on a path to avoid the insect he had seen. "We should find someplace defensible, if we are to contend with this wyrm."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The dragon seen by Voadam/Ipshivi was in the Y25 area on the map above.


----------



## Redclaw

That's so sensible a dwarf could hae said it.  Let's hole up an' let tha beast come to us, Thanor suggests.  The only thing I like less than a giant is a gold-hoardin' dragon.


----------



## drothgery

Redclaw said:


> That's so sensible a dwarf could hae said it.  Let's hole up an' let tha beast come to us, Thanor suggests.  The only thing I like less than a giant is a gold-hoardin' dragon.




"And how do you suppose we manage that, dwarf?" Sanne said, clearly light-heartedly. "If a dragon chooses to ignore us while we hide out somewhere, there's not a thing we can do about it unless some of you have some magic tricks to accomplish that. And I suspect we have to go past where you spotted the beast eventually, true?"


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor shields his eyes from the sun as he looks up at the half-elf.  That be easy, lass.  We get in position and wave a bag o' gold around.  That dragon'll be on us afore ye know it.  He shrugs, otherwise we should have one o' the spell-flingers draw it over.


----------



## Voadam

"*The dragon is immense. The green ones I researched in the past were capable of exhuming a caustic cloud that dissolves vegetation and flesh. Besides being physically powerful and tough they were reputed to be innately magically potent and the two I was researching developed their magical mastery as well with great cunning and skillfully manipulated chaos magics. I would advise against direct confrontations if it can be avoided. Dragons I have encountered in the past have been very individualistic and do not generally follow general patterns. Some were completely hostile to men and attacked without hesitation, another sought out my aid and enjoyed engaging in riddles. Most have been potent beings to be respected. I do not speak their native language but if it does speak the tongue of men I am willing to attempt to converse with it if we do not avoid it."*

Voadam considers what he has read about Eberron dragons, particularly their relationship with giants.


----------



## Redclaw

Aye, that makes sense.  But yer fergettin' two things.  First, if ye go to converse, the dragon might just decide to eat ye.  Second, dragons always have treasure.  The dwarf's eyes shine with racial greed with that last point.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith frowns at the thought of engaging the dragon.  "Are we not here to find the final spot where the previous team was struck down?  If that is not in line with where the dragon is currently... then we should avoid the beast."

He crosses his arms and looks out across the giant town.  "We are here to do a specific job.  Let us not get wrapped up in other things that distract us from that job."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Whether we want to fight the dragon is kind of beside the point," Ipshivi said quietly.  "It isn't all that far away, and I really don't think it will just let us go on with our mission- especially if it considers this area to be its territory.  We can hide and run, or we can be ready to fight.  Either way, we better make a choice soon."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The trio on the rock (Aeranduil, Ipshivi, and Voadam) watch the group of mechanical bugs move off to the west, before they are seen making a right turn at the canal banks and moving on to the north.

As the group looks back and forth and bickers over what to do about the wyrm to the southeast, the sun peers out from behind the clouds overhead, and the heat immediately causes those in heavy armor to break out in a sweat.

OOC: Onward to the towers?  Dig in for a possible dragon attack?


----------



## Voadam

"*I believe we can make it to the first tower if we move now. Let's go and hole up in there.*"


----------



## s@squ@tch

After the wise wizard's words, the rest of the party falls in line behind him.  

On to the towers!

If it were only that simple.  

After climbing over, around, and through various sized stone blocks and other assorted rubble, you reach the banks of a pristine canal.

The pure blue color of the water astounds you, as one would think that in the middle of a jungle, in a ruined city, the canals would be rather polluted and stagnant.

The canal before you appears to be at least 100' across, and looks to be at least 20' deep.  

On the other side of the canal, you can see the entrances to the twin towers, both covered heavily in rubble.

OOC: Obstacle!  What are we to do??


----------



## drothgery

"This shouldn't be too much trouble. Some of you have magic that lets you fly, we have quite a bit of rope among us, and if anyone needs some aid climbing, jumping, or swimming I can create a device that will temporarily improve your abilities there." Sanne said.

OOC: She can use the Skill Enhancement infusion to make +3/skill items that last 20 minutes.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil looks at Sanne, skeptism written across his feature. "And should the dragon or some other enemy stumble upon us while we are swimming or climbing? What then?


----------



## Redclaw

Me armor isn't as light 'n airy as yers, lass.  I'm afraid I'm not much fer swimmin' or climbin', the sturdy dwarf responds.  I'll do what I has to, but I'm much happier with both feet on solid ground.

[sblock=OOC]OOC:  a +3 boost would put Thanor at +7 to climb, and -1 to balance.  Not the best numbers to be playing with unless we can use climb at a pretty low DC with the rope...[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> Aeranduil looks at Sanne, skeptism written across his feature. "And should the dragon or some other enemy stumble upon us while we are swimming or climbing? What then?"




"I imagine it's only slightly more dangerous than some enemy stumbling upon us while we're standing up against a cliff trying to figure out how to get to the other side." She said.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"If somebody has magic left for flying, that might be best.  Swimming and climbing are usually too slow- and given that these ruins are definitely not deserted, who knows what might be in the water..."  Ipshivi quipped as she stepped up to the edge of the canal.  "If we aren't ready to fly over, though, we better break out the rope.  I've got about a hundred feet- if anybody else has some, we ought to see about finding someplace to tie it off."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yogrrith gazes across the canal as the others begin discussing the hows and wherefore about getting across at this space in time.  Before commeting one way or the other on the plan of action... he turns his head to the left and to the right... to check out to see if there might be a bridge in either direction.

Why fly, climb, or swim before first checking to see if they could just walk?


----------



## Voadam

"*I have no more flight magic today. The dragon will be approaching the second tower first, we should therefore head to the first tower. I can cover us all once in invisibility which should keep us hidden while we cross, though dragon senses are so keen that I expect it to note us if it comes close enough. Are there any besides the dwarf who will sink? Look for substantial drift wood that can be clung to as a makeshift raft."*

Voadam scans the rubble here, looking for buoyant objects.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam looks up and scans for signs of the dragon as well.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil too turns his attention to looking up and down the length of the canal, trying to determine if there is another way across the thing.


----------



## Rhun

*Ping in hopes of s@s' triumphant return.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group surveys the scene and looks up and down the canal, taking note of what appears to be the remains of a stonework bridge roughly 30' from their present position.

Their hunch is correct as they see what would have been the matching entrance on the island on the opposite shore of the canal.

[sblock= spot/gather info DC13]
Those with a curious bent notice the lack of stones or rubble directly beneath where the bridge must have been at one point -- begging the question -- where did the rocks go, and why is the water so clean?
[/sblock]

Down on each end of the visible canal in front of you, you notice two bridges that span the length of the water, however, the island directly in front of you does not appear to be linked to them from your vantage point.  

The wizard or elf do not see or hear any sign of the dragon at this point.

OOC: on map, you are black circle in roughly the center.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil surveys the scene, and then moves to the base of what was once a bridge. "The bridge does not appear to have fallen; there is no rubble. Where do you suppose it could have gone?  He begins to search around the base of the bridge, looking for anything of interest.


*Spot +13, Search +8*


----------



## drothgery

[sblock]spot, gather info (1d20+1=14, 1d20+2=17) [/sblock]

"Maybe it didn't go anywhere." Sanne said, picking up a handful of dirt and tossing out over the ledge where the bridge would be if it were there.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith casually watches as Sanne checks to see if perhaps the bridge is invisible to the naked eye.  While this goes on, he begins thinking other ideas of what they could do.

"While there is no bridge to that center island from here... we could always head east or west and then walk south.  Perhaps there is a bridge that spans to the center from a different direction."

He glances up at the sun and his face darkens.  "It would be a long walk... but perhaps that is a more intelligent decision than trying to swim across."


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor looks at his companions incredulously.  There's no bridge there, lass.  Can ye not see the big empty space in the middle?  The rocks might have been used fer somethin' else.  That might be suggestin' that there's somethin' over there the giants wanted to keep over there.

Turning to Yoggrith, he nods vigorously.  Best suggestion yet.  I'm much better at walkin' than swimmin'.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi scanned the area around the (former) bridge carefully, her eyes catching nearly every detail, both mundane and magical.  "I'll agree with the walking- I don't much like the thought of flailing around in that water..."

OOC: [sblock] Spot 1d20+8= 28, natural 20; roll Roll Lookup ; she will also scan the area with See the Unseen and Detect Magic [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

"Landsmen." Sanne laughed at the disparaging remarks on swimming. It had taken her some time to earn a posting on an airship; she had spent years serving on Lyrandar's wind galleons before that. "A little water won't kill you."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil looks up at Sanne's words and smiles. "Water, perhaps not...but what lies under the service of that water? From what we have seen of this jungle so far, I can only imagine the sorts of things that swim in those depths."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sanne throws a handful of rocks and dirt towards where the bridge must have spanned the water, and is rewarded by with a plethora of small splashes where they enter the water below -- one thing has been exposed, and that being that the bridge is no longer there.

While the others discuss their options of travelling around to the east or west, the invisible halfling studies the water.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
As you study the gentle surface of the pristine water, you swear you can see something on the bottom (roughly 30' out, 20' down), motionless -- then you realize that what makes it difficult to see is the fact that it is translucent.
[/sblock] 

OOC: East or west?


----------



## pathfinderq1

"There is something down there, I think," Ipshivi chirped.  "It is very hard to see, though, translucent- maybe glass or crystal of some kind..."

OOC: [sblock] any idea of the size of whatever it is, even roughly? [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"That settles it then.  We walk.  I care not what might be down there... and I have no intention of finding out by jumping into the water without wearing my armor."

Yoggrith looks east and west, then begins walking in the opposite direction of which way the dragon was seen to be going.


----------



## Voadam

"*Let us be off then.*" Voadam moves over towards the one bridge, hoping it will lead ultimately to their goal. He keeps an eye out for the dragon.


----------



## drothgery

"There _ought_ to be a more elegant way to get through this maze." Sanne said. "But we've taken enough time looking for one."


----------



## Voadam

*West?*

ooc I'm not sure if it is west, but the left hand side of the map has the bridge leading to another section that connects down towards the lower part of the map. It looks like the only way to proceed from here.


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: West, or left rather sounds good to me as well

IC: Ipshivi gave one last curious glance at the object in the water and then padded off towards the nearest bridge.  "I'll take the lead, I guess- unless somebody else wants to go first.  I'll hum just a bit, so whoever is following can keep track of me..."  As soon as she finished speaking, she began a soft, tuneless humming, almost a low buzzing, and moved up to scout a safe path.

OOC: Moving towards the "western" bridge, across it, then "southwest" towards the next bridge- moving as much as possible between the two roughly parallel rows of buildings so as not to be obviously out in the open.
Spot +8, Listen +12, See the Unseen active; If her soft humming is too hard for theothers to keep track of, she will draw a dagger and scratch marks for a trail.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil follows close behind Ipshivi, keeping his eyes and ears open for any signs of danger.

*Listen +8, Spot +13, Move Silently +11*


----------



## Voadam

pathfinderq1 said:


> "There is something down there, I think," Ipshivi chirped.  "It is very hard to see, though, translucent- maybe glass or crystal of some kind..."
> 
> OOC: [sblock] any idea of the size of whatever it is, even roughly? [/sblock]




"*Hmm, you have the power to see the invisible correct? So the translucence must then be its true essence, whatever it is. I wonder if that is another magically induced natural adaptation for a creature such as one of the wingless draconic river beasts, though that seems unlikely to me, or a creation of some kind. A crystal construct does seem most likely at the moment to my mind."*


----------



## pathfinderq1

Voadam said:


> "*Hmm, you have the power to see the invisible correct? So the translucence must then be its true essence, whatever it is. I wonder if that is another magically induced natural adaptation for a creature such as one of the wingless draconic river beasts, though that seems unlikely to me, or a creation of some kind. A crystal construct does seem most likely at the moment to my mind."*




"Even with a perfect angle, I could barely see it- and not enough to tell its size or shape.  I just know I don't want to play with it, whether it is a lizard or a construct or whatever- since it isn't a giant, and that is what we're hunting."  Ipshivi paused just long enough to speak, then moved off again, headed out on her scouting...


----------



## Voadam

Voadam shakes his head. "*We're not hunting giants, we're investigating what they've been doing.*" He continues on with the main party, trying to pick up details and get a sense of the ruins they move through.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Much like the phoenix rises from its ashes....*

You backtrack towards your entry point into the ruined city, traversing the large rubble and overgrown plazas and walkways.  The ruins are in such a state, that most of the time, you have no idea what the function of most buildings once were -- some show faded frescoes, where others show little beyond cracked marble or granite -- all items of value stripped off of walls and years of dirt and grime covering everything.  

You notice some recent pillaging by the areas where the dirt and grime have been sloppily wiped away or an outline in the dirt where something once lay.

You cross the NW bridge and enter into a sector dominated by humanoid sized ruins.  A path through the rubble can be seen, as it appears to be well travelled.  It begins at the end of the footbridge you just crossed and winds its way through the area to the SW, bringing you to the next footbridge that crosses the canal to the sector to the south.

Now that Ipshivi's eyes have become accustomed to the canal's water, she notices several more of the gelatinous shapes sitting idle in the water as she crosses the second footbridge.

Once the group is back upon dry land, a loud "WHOOSH" can be heard echoing through the area, followed by what sound like wing-beats.  The tempo of them accelerate and moments later a huge green reptilian form can be seen coming into view from behind the looming Titan's Teeth structures to the east.  Your hearts race and adrenaline surges as raw primal fear grips all of you as your eyes focus intently upon the creature.  Instictively you duck for cover and watch as the creature rises further into the air and starts to turn to the south.  

You realize that it probably does not see you, or give a care for your presence.  It disappears over the southern canopy moments later, carrying off what appeared to be a stone pillar in its claws.

Soon after, your pulse slows down and the normal sounds from the surrounding jungle return, although you don't remember exactly when disappeared...

The group decides to head directly towards the Titan's Teeth, and makes its way through what appears to have been a huge outdoor plaza or market, evidenced from the large open area.  On the eastern side of the plaza, you see a footbridge leading to the middle of the ruined city.

Across another canal lies the base of the heart of the city, with both of the Teeth rising form the center.  

You approach the structure from the west, and circle around to the northern side, where you had seen what looked like an entryway from your earlier vantage point to the north.  The entryway is surrounded by rubble and stone blocks that appear to have fallen from the tower above, as several of floors have gaps or missing portions of walls.

Several sets of footprints in the dirt show you that there has been traffic into this building in recent times.  Aeranduil surmises that both humanoid and larger than humanoids have trod on this very ground.

Ipshivi walks towards the entryway, which at one time, must have been quite glorious, a roughly 40' tall archway, possibly 30-40' in width, with a double wide set of stairs leading up to it with what probably were plantings and fountains along each side.  

Now covered in rock and rubble, the passable width consists of 15-20' in the center.

[sblock=ipshivi]
You notice dried blood spatters on several of the steps and spray patterns on the rubble on each side of the walkway -- a recent battle was fought here, although you can't tell exactly how long ago.  No bodies in sight.
[/sblock]

OOC: I'll be speeding up the pace on my end a bit to move the plot forward and get to the fun part -- smashing tiny humanoids with big clubs.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil covers the invisible Ipshivi with his bow as best he can, keeping his eyes open for any signs of movement other than her's.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Confident at least for now in the protection offered by her invisibilty, Ipshivi paused just briefly to examine a detail here or there.  She stepped back towards the closest party member- just close enough to be heard without allowing her voice to carry to other ears.  "There's some blood here- dried, but not washed away by the rain, so not _that_ old.  I'm going in- just stay behind me, and look for the glowing light..."

Even as she spoke, she fished a wand from her Haversack- a moment later a very faint glowing patch appeared in the air two feet over her head.  Outside in daylight, it would be invisible- even inside, it would take keen eyes to follow.  Then she scampered up the steps and into the building.

OOC: Activating her eternal wand of Prestidigitation, generating a faint magical light to let her friends see (approximately) where she is- she will dispel it at the first sign of enemies.  Then moving into the structure- as soon as she is inside the doors, she will move off the "floor" and up onto a convenient wall, using Spiderwalk.  Invisible, Move Silent +22; Listen +12, Spot +8, Darkvision 60 feet, See Invisible


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ipshivi trudges invisibly up the steps of the giant building -- its opaque, blue crystal windows seeming almost mirrorlike in the direct sunlight.

As she gets closer to the ruined archway, even the keenest of eyes are unable to continue to pinpoint her invisible location.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You enter what appears to be the ground floor of the building.  Roughly 120' in each direction, you feel overwhelmed by the massive scale of the structure.  

Along the far left wall are what would appear to be a fleet of magic lifts, similar to ones you have seen on the mainland, although sized for giants.  In the south east corner, you spot what looks like to be a large stairwell.  

In the middle and strewn about is debris, litter, and various clutter.  Several dried pools of blood can easily be seen from your vantage point.  

Along the right wall you notice a gathering of debris, which looks rather organized in assembly.
[/sblock]



OOC: Map is of entire city.  You are at the entrance of Tower #1.


----------



## Redclaw

Agitated by the waiting, Thanor strains to keep from banging his axe on his shield.  I'm not fer all this sneakin' around, he grumbles quietly.  If there be giants here, I'm fer findin' 'em and slicin' em down ta our size.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith remains staring off into space... his eyes unfocused but in the direction of where Ipshivi's light had been.  He had followed the small one's scampering forward, but when her marker disappeared, he did not change his field of view.

"Do not look this moment of quiet in the mouth, dwarf.  If there are giants about, we will be engaging them soon enough.  Pray to whichever part of the Host you look to, so that you may go to Dolurrh quickly if that be your destiny."  The halfork says quietly to Thanor... before he begins silently mouthing a prayer to The Shadow.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil remains quite as the dwarf and half-orc banter, keeping alert for signs of possible danger. _Taurionamarth_ remains ready in his hands as he waits for their scout to report back on her findings.


----------



## drothgery

"I'd still prefer to find out what these giants are really up to before we cross swords with them." Sanne says, the voice of decades of experience as a trader coming through. "Not that I'd mind a little bit of a workout, but I'd like to know what all of this was about."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam scans around looking for evidence of where the dragon took its pillar prize from. "*Aerundil, did you see the dragon's tracks anywhere around here*?"


----------



## Voadam

*Voadam*



drothgery said:


> "I'd still prefer to find out what these giants are really up to before we cross swords with them." Sanne says, the voice of decades of experience as a trader coming through. "Not that I'd mind a little bit of a workout, but I'd like to know what all of this was about."




The wizard agrees with Sanne. "*I too. That is the purpose of our mission after all*."


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Voadam scans around looking for evidence of where the dragon took its pillar prize from. "*Aerundil, did you see the dragon's tracks anywhere around here*?"




Aeranduil shakes his head, his long auburn hair flowing about his shoulders. "No, I didn't note any dragon tracks. Humanoids, definitely. And some that look decidely giantish."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Sneak, sneak, sneak...

GM: [sblock] rough ceiling height?  Ipshivi will move along the wall, close to the ceiling (unless that is more than 60 feet up, in which case, she'll stay roughly 60 feet from the floor).  She will first move towards the piled debris- just close enough to hit it with a Detect Magic.  Then she will proceed towards the stairwell- if it appears open, she will move down, again staying up along the wall near to the ceiling. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Gritting his teeth in anticipation for the frustration he will feel, Thanor speaks quickly to Sanne.  Do yer talkin' fast then.  I'll not be waitin' long ta chop.  I've lost too many friends an' clan-mates ta trust a giant more'n a few seconds worth.


----------



## drothgery

Redclaw said:


> Gritting his teeth in anticipation for the frustration he will feel, Thanor speaks quickly to Sanne.  Do yer talkin' fast then.  I'll not be waitin' long ta chop.  I've lost too many friends an' clan-mates ta trust a giant more'n a few seconds worth.




"The House does require a certain skill in negotiation for anyone they mean to place in command in an airship. Besides, giants who can hide a lie from a skilled observer of such things are few and far between." She says. "If we were on my airship, you'd chop when I said chop, and not a second earlier. As it is, I'll have to trust that if I'm learning something, you'll hold off."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Outside

Ganyon's head darts all around, making sure nothing out of the ordinary enters his field of view.

"Ah till yah, I dunt like dis waitin' business.  Our house always makes camp in tha 'Teeth.  I'm fairly familiar wit da layoot ov da place, as I been here before plenty o' times befores..."

Mai Zak intones an irritated snort,"I doubt you been here sober though."
The gnome priest slaps his thigh and breaks out into laughter.

"Shut it, witch." says the irritated guide.  "I kin handle my likker 'N still keep me senses 'round me."
"Bah, ye 'ave gotten me goat."  He storms off to the north, walking along the canal.

A smile escapes the females half-orc's lips.  



[sblock=Aeranduil]
_Know(Nature)_ and _Track_ check pass

A cursory inspection of the entryway turns up humanoid [various sizes and shapes), giant-sized humanoid, what appear to be insectoid (looks to you like the _Scorrow_ tracks you saw earlier)]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ipshivi]
The ceilings are roughly 40' tall.

You climb up the wall and head towards the organized piles of debris.  From your aerial vantage point, you notice that the layout of the debris makes it appear to be a makeshift camp site.  A firepit is in the center, with the debris forming an arc from the wall about 20' from the firepit location.  The campsite has two entries, one on each the north and south portion of the arc.

Your eyes pick out a few broken swords and blood stains in which it would appear to have once poured out of a body.

No bodies can be seen however.  Which seems odd to you.  Several pools of dried blood, with a partial outline of a body in the midst, but yet the body is gone.

Your senses also do not notice any other living creatures at this time.

You make your way towards the stairwell, and head down the dusty, cob-web filled staircase, well, at least where you are on the walls is still covered with cobwebs and other such items, the main pathway itself on the stair treads has seen some use.

In this vast basement, (basically the size of the first floor) a feathery white elemental ring surrounds what appears to be an enormous copper engine.  Dozens of thick pipes sprout from the engine and disappear into the walls.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Sneak, sneak, sneak...

GM: [sblock] Human-sized campsite, or giant-sized?  I'm guessing human, but wanted to check. [/sblock]

After a few minutes worth of exploration (which probably seemed ten times as long for those waiting outside), the ball of light that theoretically marked Ipshivi's position reappeared in the doorway and floated back out.  Once she reached the group, she pulled a dagger and began to sketch a rough map in the dirt...

"One big room on the first level- entrance here, lifts here, stairs here.  Looks like some kind of a campsite, screened by debris- that is here.  There's blood, and signs of a fight but no bodies- there were, I think, but they've been removed, probably by whoever won the fight.  Another big room downstairs, with an elemental engine- probably some kind of power source for the building.  No sign of anyone or anything alive or moving.  Do we want to move inside, so we're out of sight from the air?  We can poke around a bit more, or we can check the entry for the other tower."


----------



## Voadam

Voadam asks Ipshivi, "*The lifts and engine, are these ancient things that have long since stopped working?" *To Ganyon he says "*Tell me about the times you were here before, what were you engaged in and what did you discover?*"


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Voadam: Ipshivi noticed that the air inside the windowless building was cooler and drier than the outside, humid, jungle air.

The gnome priest hurries towards the canal to retrieve the irritated guide, and returns in a few minutes.

Ganyon eyes Mai Zak angrily.

"Me 'house uses the 'Teeth as a base camp when we are in da area.  Ah bin 'ere a few times in da past, mainly fer a deh er so.  'Tis cooler inside 'n we put tugetha a barricade along da one wall fer protection at night."

"I've neva bin upstairs at all tho.  Only seen da engine dunstairs -- it keeps da place nice n' cool."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"The engine's still working, I think.  Don't know about the lifts.  I didn't try them- even if they aren't working, we ought to be able to fly or climb up the shafts to get to the upper levels."  

Once Ganyon had returned, Ipshivi listened to his description.  "If you set up a barricade for camping, that matches what I saw pretty well. Maybe the missing expedition used the same spot- if so, I'd guess it might be their blood on the ground, and their bodies gone missing.  Now we've got to see where..."


----------



## Rhun

Having finished his analysis of the tracks, Aeranduil returns to join the others. "In addition to the humanoid and giant tracks I noted earlier, there are also insectoid tracks...most likely the same type of scorpion creatures we fought earlier. We must be on our guard."


----------



## DEFCON 1

The halfork straightens himself after leaning forward to look at the sketch that the halfling drew.  "Then advancing to the camp is our first step then.  Let us go."  Yoggrith pulls out his quarterstaff and begins walking towards the objective.


----------



## drothgery

pathfinderq1 said:


> "The engine's still working, I think.  Don't know about the lifts.  I didn't try them- even if they aren't working, we ought to be able to fly or climb up the shafts to get to the upper levels."




"I'll take a look at them. They _should_ work on the same principle as our airships." Sanne says.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group enters the main floor of the building.

Sanne breaks off from the group and heads for the bank of lifts along the right wall.  Three of the four consist of rubble, the lift plate having been destroyed many years ago.  One lift plate still hovers slightly off of the ground.

As Ipshivi described, a make-shift barricade can be seen against the wall to the left.  The group notices a few more broken weapons and spatters of blood, as though a running battle was fought here recently.  The layout of the pools seem to grow more dense as the barricade area is approached.

Ganyon kneels down and touches one of the dried pools of blood, testing it with his fingertips.

"Me mates wudda 'ad sentries posted at da entrance.  Damn devils musta got 'em after da main group wenta sleep."

The barricade area, after a close inspection, is littered with various camp-gear - bedrolls, torn empty backpacks, etc.  No items of value remain, but you cannot be sure whether who removed them -- whether the attackers or the scavengers.


----------



## Rhun

"Certainly not glad tidings," says Aeranduil quietly. He turns his attention to trying to find any tracks that might indicate which way anyone may have traveled away from the site of the battle...survivors or the aggressors.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]

You notice all sorts of giant humanoid footprints on the floor, most appear to be the type one would make in battle, and see several sets moving back towards the entrance.

You would surmise that the giants left the building once they finished.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The elven archer shakes his head as if coming to some sort of bad conclusion, and then turns back to the others. "This was the work of giants. After they finished this bloody business, they headed back to the entrance."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi thought for a moment about the elf's conclusions.  "So it isn't likely we're going to find more answers here.  And it seems obvious that this really isn't a safe place to camp.  Maybe if we can get those lifts running, we can camp farther up in the tower- but we've got a bit of time to poke around here before we need to settle in.  I'm going to go check the other tower- does anyone want to come with me?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock= Spot DC20]
You've noticed that most of the blood pools and spatters had little movement to them -- making you think that the non-giants were struck dead where they stand.  However, you notice one particular spray has a faint trail of dried blood, intermixed with the pools here and there, leading towards the barricade area.  Once inside the barricade, it is harder to follow, but leads into the barricade itself.

A small opening is in front of you, which might lead to a small pocket inside the barricade.  Could someone have crawled inside, wounded from the attack?

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ipshivi]

You notice the invisible sensor once again trailing behind Isida.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Be careful!  We're being watched again," Ipshivi's voice was pitched low, and carried a waspish tone of annoyance as she described the progress of the invisible scrying sensor following them again.  Something else drew her attention away a moment later, and she began to examine the pile of debris carefully.  "Someone want to give me a hand over here?  I might have found something..."

OOC: Spot 1d20+8= 25; roll Roll Lookup

GM: [sblock] She wil approach the "pocket" in the debris and check it over- Search +8 and trapfinding.  Is the opening small enough for her to enter, or do we need to remove some of the debris? [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]

The opening is partially covered by a bit of dead jungle vines, stuck haphazardly between a couple of chipped blocks of rough granite.  

It doesn't look like something that was built on purpose, but an artifact of the stacking process.

The opening is large enough for you to enter, as a slim human would be able to wriggle in.

Your inspection yields no traps on the outside.

As you crawl in, you only get about a foot before you are forced to turn to the left, and you recoil slightly as your hand touchs a leather boot.

In the darkness, you can make out the form of a half-orc, wrapped up in a cloak, with only its hands and face showing.  

It doesn't look alive.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

From the side of the barricade around the campsite, there was a brief muttered cursing- then the ball of light marking Ipshivi's position brightened considerably.  "If you can take that scrying sensor away for a moment, I definitely found something."  Ipshivi's voice was higher now, tinged with excitement.  "There is a body in here, a half-orc I think.  Maybe one of Tharashk's missing...  He is wedged in here pretty good, though.  We might have to pull the whole barricade apart to get him out- which is okay, since this isn't a safe campsite anymore anyway.  Ganyon, do you want to come take a look, see if you can get in there and maybe see if you know who this is- or was, I guess.  And maybe we can send somebody up to watch the front door, if we're going to be working here..."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"I will help you with the barricade." says Yoggrith... moving over to the alcove to begin making room for pulling out the body.


----------



## Rhun

"I will keep watch," says Aeranduil. Gathering his bow and gear, he moves to keep an eye on the front door to ensure no surprises.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon heads towards the alcove after Ipshivi mentions a possible body in the barricade.

He grabs a sunrod from his pack and pokes his head into the hole.

He disappears inside.

A few minutes later, he reappears with a somber look upon his face.

"Aye, I knew him.  He was a good bloke - name was Melach.  Summun 'elp me git 'im oot o' der -- he deserves ah propa berial."

The gnome priest shakes his head in disgust,"Unfortunately, he isn't one of the scions that we were looking for."

Yoggrith squeezes into the tunnel with Ganyon, and together, they pull the corpse out.  But not before they notice some writing on the stone block in front of the corpse, written in dried blood.

[sblock=Bloody message]
 'take the bodies' 'the chief need'
[/sblock]
[sblock=Heal check DC10]
The body itself shows extensive wounds, in line with a large bludgeoning weapon.  Several ribs were broken, the left arm, along with a hairline fracture of skull.  There is no doubt Melach knew he was not going to survive those injuries.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*Yoggrith, do you know the magics to speak with the dead? If so we may be able to piece together more information about what occurred*." The black robed wizard turns to the accompanying house agents "*Did any of the rest of you also accompany past expeditions here? I would be interested in understanding the dragonshard mining operations that went on."*


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Even if we can't speak with him, there are things we can learn," Ipshivi offered.  "Do you know which group this fellow was with?  When we were hired, we were told two separate teams had been lost- might be nice to know which one this fellow was in."

"Some of you all want to see if we can get that lift working?  We may as well camp here tonight, but like I said, I don't think this exact campsite is a good choice.  Somewhere upstairs might be better- in fact, I'm going to go up and look around, see if I can find someplace that looks good. If I'm not back in half an hour, you probably need a new scout."

OOC: Ipshivi is going to go upstairs in search of a more secure campsite, or anything else that might be interesting.  She will just climb up one of the lift shafts, and search each floor as she comes to it.  She'll try to wrap up her sweep in about twenty minutes, unless she finds something really interesting.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]

You crawl up the south shaft, the lift plate in which is shattered and lying in pieces on the ground.

The first few floors are devoid of anything remarkable -- basically broken debris and rubble strewn randomly about.  This trend continues on for many floors.

Around the 22nd floor, well, you think is the 22nd floor, you notice that this must have been some sort of arboreteum -- the entire place is an overgrown jungle.  The buzz of insects can be heard.

After this floor, the levels once more are empty shells -- stripped by looters and ravaged by tiem.

The 38th floor consists, from your viewpoint, as a enormous steel door with a giant sized locking mechanism.  It also radiates magic.

There after, the floors again are devoid of anything of interest, until your reach the top floor.  This appears to be a elegant dining hall, complete with an enormous kitchen in the center of the room.  Tables surround the central kitchen, arranged so that their occupants can gaze out over the landscape.  The linen table clothing radiate magic and appear clean and wrinkle free.

[/sblock]

Back on the first floor, Ganyon and the others gather around the body.  

"Melach 'was sent oot on da secund group.  He wudda bin 'ere to fin' da folks who wint missin'.  The stuff 'bout the chief needin' da bodies makes me skin crawl.  Me 'mates dun't deserve ta be eaten or some ritual or whatever evil plans dose giants 'ave planned."

"We gotsta go git 'em back."

While Ganyon and the others care to the body, Mai Zak starts speaking to Voadam.

"Our house finds and locates the caches of dragonshards, we then sell the rights to excavation and recovery to other parties, and provide them with guides if necessary."

"Seldom do we outfit the recovery operation ourselves, unless the cache is great."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil remains on watch, waiting for the others to decide their next move.


----------



## Voadam

*Voadam*



s@squ@tch said:


> Back on the first floor, Ganyon and the others gather around the body.
> 
> "Melach 'was sent oot on da secund group.  He wudda bin 'ere to fin' da folks who wint missin'.  The stuff 'bout the chief needin' da bodies makes me skin crawl.  Me 'mates dun't deserve ta be eaten or some ritual or whatever evil plans dose giants 'ave planned."
> 
> "We gotsta go git 'em back."
> 
> While Ganyon and the others care to the body, Mai Zak starts speaking to Voadam.
> 
> "Our house finds and locates the caches of dragonshards, we then sell the rights to excavation and recovery to other parties, and provide them with guides if necessary."
> 
> "Seldom do we outfit the recovery operation ourselves, unless the cache is great."




"*I see. And this was a staging area for those location operations. How much contact with the local giants and scorpion drow was there?"*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Mai Zak continues to converse with the wizard.

"This is a campsite that is used by our House when we are in the area.  If our people were in the area, they would stay here.  They would not go out of there way to stay here, they would camp elsewhere."

"Our relationships with the giants and drow continually change, but for the most part, we ignore them, and they ignore us.  But we always try to avoid detection by them.  The giants are loosely banded together, so there are many who would think themselves chief, presenting an open palm to receive tribute."

"We have an uneasy truce with most of the drow clans, but skirmishes happen now and again."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Sneak, sneak, sneak.

Scamper, scamper, scamper.

Explore, explore, explore.

OOC: Ipshivi will be gone for a bit (roughly a half-hour), so I'll give everybody time to converse or whatever before she pops back in- but I wanted to post something.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Aftyer pulling the body out, Yoggrith continues to stare blankly at the writing upon the wall.  Then a voice from behind him says


			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> *Yoggrith, do you know the magics to speak with the dead? If so we may be able to piece together more information about what occurred*



The halfork turns his head slightly in the direction of the wizard's voice... then says quietly but simply.  "No.  The Shadow cares not to listen to silenced voices."

As the discussions continue about the politics of the House Tharashk and the surrounding clans, Yoggrith stands silently and patiently.  When the decision is finally made to make camp for the night (either here, or somewhere Ipshivi offers up once she returns), he follows the group to the location.


----------



## Voadam

*Voadam*

"*Thank you Mai Zak, Yoggrith. Aerundil, will you be able to track the giants from here? Is there enough trail to follow?"*


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil's keen ears catch The Green Wizard's comments, and the elf wanders back from where he was keeping watch. "It is possible that I could track the giants. Their prints are clear here, and head toward the entrance. Once we are outside, though..." the archer let's his words trail off, shrugging his shoulders.

*Survival +8 for tracking*


----------



## s@squ@tch

The shifter druid breaks her long silence.

"Aye can 'elp you foller them tracks, Aeranduil."

She looks around, her eyes darting back and forth from the stairwell, to the entrance, to the lifts.

"When is dat halfling woman goin' tah git back here?  Does she realize that if'n she runs intah somepin up there by herself, we won't have any clue down 'ere?"

She glowers slightly at being unable to do anything but wait.

The sun is still fairly high in the sky, as evidenced by the few sunbeams entering through the high arched entryway.

OOC: Morika's survival is +12, so she autosucceeds any aid-another event for tracking.


----------



## s@squ@tch

And as if on queue, the soft wihstling of the invisible halfing once again reaches the groups ears.

ooc: she's back.


----------



## Redclaw

I think I'm hearin' tha half-pint now, although I'm not seein' her, Thanor offers.  My question is where're tha stinkin' giants?  It's not usually this hard to find tha blighters.

Thanor continues to hold his axe ready, hoping for some call to battle.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Upstairs looks clear- there are some interesting details, but nothing that looks dangerous, and nothing that looks like giants," Ipshivi chimed in.  "I think, if we're going to camp in the area, that we could do a lot worse than moving up a few floors here and digging in."

"Not that I think we ought to quit for the day just yet, mind you.  But we ought to plan for tonight.  Are we really going to try and track them?  You do realize that it has been quite a while- this group disappeared before we got hired, and there is the trip from the mainland, then the hike here...  Those tracks have got to be at least two weeks old- not too bad inside, but outside, in the weather, that is going to be tough...  Maybe we ought to prowl around, explore the buildings around here, and let them come to us- I'll bet they know we're here.  But either way, I'm ready to move."


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Sorry for the silent Khoravar treatment; was out of town over the weekend, and I'm not quite sure what Sanne should be doing now...


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sanne was looking into the remaining operable lift.

OOC#2: What is the group's concensus on next part of action - I've seen several options proffered so far.

1) make camp for rest of day somewhere in the Teeth
2) explore upper levels 
3) attempt to track the giants
4) ???
5) profit


----------



## Rhun

The elf nods at Ipshivi, agreeing with her words. "They will be difficult to track, to be sure. But giants are easier to track than humans or game, especially in large numbers. Morika and I should at least attempt it."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"We can at least try to track them," Ipshivi agreed.  "Even if we lose the trail, it will let us get a bit more familiar with the area.  Then we can head back here for the night, and set a camp upstairs somewhere.  If will be a lot more defensible than camping out in the open jungle, that is for sure.  Does that work for everybody?"

OOC: My vote- try tracking/exploring for a while, then camp here, a floor or two up.  Sound good?


----------



## Voadam

*Green Wizard*

"*Let us see what our giant hunter can track down for us then return to camp for the night*."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nods and heads back toward the entrance. Moving outside, he begins looking for signs of the giants trail so that they can try to track them back to their lair.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Tracking Party*

OOC: I see 3/5 have responded, so I am moving forward with this approach.

The group heads back to the main archway, with Aeranduil taking point.

He finds the tracks, of what he believes are the last group of giants to leave the building, noting that he thinks they numbered a couple dozen.

Morika moves up next to him and begins to help him out with her keen eyes and outdoor smarts.

The group heads off, at half speed (~ 1 mph) towards the south west -- crossing over a couple of canals as you exit the city.

Once more in the jungle, the tracks follow an erratic path.  Aeranduil and Morika are able to track the giants well for quite a while -- roughly 3 hrs have passed since you left the 'Teeth, and you surmise that you've covered about 3 miles in total distance.

Then the trail goes cold.  A worried look passes between the elf and shifter.

Ganyon, who had been content to follow behind, still smarting from the stark realization that his friends are not among the living anymore, comes out of his funk and steps to the front of the group.

"Aight, it be mah tern nah."  He says as he gives the area a cursory look.

His eyes spot a palm frond that had fallen partially over and pushes it aside.

"Aye, ova 'ere, dey wint dis way."

So, now Morika and Aeranduil begin to help the Tharashk guide.  The trail runs higher in elevation and the jungle starts to turn back into forest.  A wet dampness can be felt.

Another mile and hour passes, where the tracks you were following run into a much more worn trail -- it looks like a well travelled path by giants.   From here, Aeranduil and Morika surmise that tracking should be quite simple.

The gnome priest pulls out a hunk of cheese and a side of ham from his magical bag, along with a small keg of ale and one of water and quickly sets up a late afternoon snack.

About 4 hrs of daylight look to be left.

Ganyon takes a draught or two from the keg, along with the other guides, and they eat a quick meal.

"Aye reckon we aren't too far from 'ere dah giants wint.  I'd say another couple o' hours and we'd be dere."  

"You want tah press on, or 'ead back to tha 'Teeth?"


----------



## Voadam

"*Head back and establish our camp in the daylight. Now that we know the way here our return in the morning will be swifter*."


----------



## Redclaw

I hate ta be leavin' giants that have killed to escape us.  They're out there somewhere, and we're needin' ta be killin' em, Thanor responds.  I'm fer sleepin' in tha jungle if it gives us a chance ta make sure we get 'em.  He shrugs, But I'm just here ta help ya wit' yer task.  I'll be fine waitin', if ye think that best serves yer master.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:  
1 vote - go back and camp, look for giants in the morning
1 vote - press on and look for giants in the evening

Ipshivi, Aeranduil, Sanne, Yoggrith still left to do their civic duty.  All hanging chad will be ignored.

Morika will abstain, as she is now a communist and abhores voting


----------



## drothgery

"I have to go with calling it a day, if we have a trail we're sure we can pick up on in the morning." Sanne said. "We can't find them, deal with them, and get back to camp before dark at this point."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Some of us can see in the dark- but not all of us, and I'd rather not camp out in the open jungle if we can avoid it," Ipshivi chirped.  "Let us head back for now, and take our time setting a secure campsite.  Tomorrow we can come straight back here to pick up the trail- that is, if we don't have visitors tonight, and a MUCH fresher trail to follow..."


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Oddly, it looks like all of us have at least low-light vision or class/race abilities that would match that. But even with darkvision, walking around at night is a pain if the DM is following lighting rules strictly.


----------



## Rhun

"I agree with the dwarf," says Aeranduil. "We should keep on the trail and find these giants. That is what we were hired to do, after all. I do not believe that camping in the ruins is as safe as you might think."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC:

3 votes to go back and camp in the 'Teeth (Ipshivi/Sanne/Voadam)
2 votes to forge ahead (Thanor, Aeranduil)

1 vote outstanding -- Yoggrith


Morika stands transfixed, watching a beetle crawl up a tree trunk.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the light begins growing dim and the shadows grow longer, Yoggrith stands patiently.  When the vote comes down to him, and all eyes turn to the halfork, his gaze goes out into the city.  "Any trail that remains has done so after several days.  One more night should not cause any loss of information.  And if it does, then our trackers will have to answer to us.  Let us refresh ourselves this evening, as it might be the last night of quality rest we receive until we are granted the final great rest."

Thus with a vote of 4 to 2, he joins the others to move back out of the city to go set up camp for the night.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*The Forest of Central Xen'drik*

The group turns around and heads back towards the 'Teeth.  

The thick forest prevents the group from even seeing the tower spire, but they follow their own tracks backwards through the jungle.

This time, the journey is much quick, you've been hiking about 2 hours, Ganyon and Mai Zak are bickering again, which although somewhat irritating, it makes the time pass quicker -- when something just doesn't feel right.


[sblock=Listen DC20]
You here something _large_ -- moving..... somewhere, probably towards your group.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot DC20]
Some _tree_tops off to your right are moving back and forth, as if something large was moving by them.
[/sblock]

A brief second afterwards a huge *WHOOOSH* is heard to your right, and a huge three-horned dinosaur runs straight for the group - barely missing Aeranduil and Morika at the front, but running rampant over the group, by the time you have a chance to react, it is already trampled everyone and is behind Yoggrith and Voadam, near the rear of the group.

[sblock=Spot DC16]
You notice blood streaks down each side of the creatures mouth -- as if it had been eating something that bleeds.
[/sblock]

Dinosaur

OOC: Surprise round - your group appears to have disrupted its feeding -- the dinosaur bursts forth from undergrowth, tramples all but Aeranduil and Morika.  Those trampled have 2 choices --- either take an AoO (at -4 to hit) against the beast, or attempt a Reflex Save to take 1/2 damage.

Iniatives and actions for round 1 please.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi had been hanging near the back of the group, doing what she could to obscure their tracks- while she knew she couldn't hide the trail completely, she could at least blur a true reading of their numbers.  It didn't hurt that she left no tracks of her own...  From time to time, as the group's pace wavered she would wander to the front, trying to get a feel for the environment.  While the jungle noises were still too unfamiliar to her, something did catch her eye.  She barely had time to yelp a warning before the jungle erupted- certainly not enough time to actually help anyone.  Her own instinctive dodge carried her off the trail, between two massive feet, and she scrambled to the nearest tree for shelter.

OOC: Listen +12= 21, Spot +8= 24; rolls Roll Lookup

OOC 2: Reflex save attempt for half damage (unless Evasion applies here as well); REF +13= 25, DC unknown; roll Roll Lookup

OOC 3: Actions- move to nearest (large, solid) tree and climb with Spiderwalk; use normal move, climb as much as possible with left-over distance, then fire an eldritch blast at the dino; Initiative 1d20+8= 25; roll Roll Lookup ; Eldritch blast 1d20+12= 16 touch, 3d6 damage= 7; rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## drothgery

Believing the odds are slim that even someone as nimble as she can avoid being trampled by the dinosaur, Sanne flashes her rapier instead as it goes by.

When she can move again, she steps into rapier range with the creature (5' step to P26), and attacks again, then stands ready riposte any attacks it makes on her.

[sblock=results]
(rolled with actual dice, if that's okay)
initial spot/listen - failed
second spot - natural 20+1 = 21! success

initiative - 15 on the die + 4 = 19

AoO - 11 on the die + 11 (attack with +1 rapier) - 4 = 18; (1 on a d6 rapier dmg, 1 on a d6 for shock dmg) + 5 (+1 str, +3 int, +1 enh) = 7 dmg if it hits (1 electricity)

1st Attack
6 on the die + 11 = 17; 15 dmg on hit (6 electricity)
2nd attack
11 on the die + 6 = 17; 7 dmg on hit (1 electricity)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - Complete*

*Initiative:


25 - Ipshivi - Reflex Save vs Trample - FAIL, 20 dmg taken.  Find tree (L24), climb 10'.  Eldritch Blast on Triceratops HIT
19 - Sanne - 34 damage taken from Trample.  AoO on Triceratops HIT for 6 damage, Move to P26, double attack - both MISS
17 - Morika - Shift.  Cast Mass Lesser Vigor on Voadam, Sanne, Ipshivi, Yoggrith
16 - Voadam - Reflex Save vs Trample - FAIL, 24 dmg taken, Use Wand of Web, 5' step back to O27
10 - Aeranduil - Move to N22, shoot 3 arrows at dinosaur - 2 HIT for 17 damage
9 - Thanor - 33 dmg from Trample, AoO MISS - move to Q26 attack triceratops HIT for 9 damage
1 - Yoggrith - Reflex Save vs Trample - FAIL, 32 dmg taken, Cast Inflict Serious Wounds on Triceratops for 15 damage [AP used to overcome SR], Move to O24, AoO from Triceratops hits for 23 dmg
1  - Triceratops - Reflex Save vs Web - PASS, AoO against Yoggrith HIT for 23 damage, Attack Thanor - MISS

*

Ipshivi had been hanging near the back of the group, doing what she could to obscure their tracks- while she knew she couldn't hide the trail completely, she could at least blur a true reading of their numbers. It didn't hurt that she left no tracks of her own... From time to time, as the group's pace wavered she would wander to the front, trying to get a feel for the environment. While the jungle noises were still too unfamiliar to her, something did catch her eye. She barely had time to yelp a warning before the jungle erupted- certainly not enough time to actually help anyone. Her own instinctive dodge carried her off the trail, but not out of harms way -- the large feet of the creature smashed her left knee and ankle to the ground with a sickening _snap_.  She scrambled to the nearest tree and climbed up off the ground in her arachnid-like way and hurled a bolt of eldritch energy back towards the monster.  A sickening feeling gripped her stomach as she saw the bolt had no effect.  [SR check fail]

Believing the odds are slim that even someone as nimble as she can avoid being trampled by the dinosaur, Sanne flashes her rapier instead as it goes by - the blade plunging briefly into the hide of the beast.  Sanne realizes quickly that the electrical shock imparted by her blade appeared to have no effect.  Her thoughts race back to the run-in with the tiger the day before....

As a small amount of fear creeped into the back of her mind, she stepped closer to the beast and thrusted twice at the creature -- the first was batted away by the beasts' tail, the other hit a tough patch of hide and bounced off.

Seeing her friends in trouble, the shifter grows angry -- horns erupt from her head and a dense layer of fur creeps over her skin.  She intones a few words in prayer to the spirits and she calls forth four rays of light, which envelope her wounded comrades briefly.

Voadam is surprisingly nimble for a silver haired wizard as he dives aside to avoid the dinosaur's rush, but the rear leg of the beast catches the wizard in the thigh and throws him hard to the ground.  He then scrambles back a bit behind Sanne and draws forth a wand. He points towards the dinosaur as he cries out an arcane command and webs spring up to encapsulate the beast, temporarily entangling it. 

Aeranduil quickly rushes through the undergrowth to get in a better position to strike at the beast. He snaps his bow up, and a moment later he sends a trio of arrows streaking through the air -- the first misses, elicting an elven curse, but the second pair strike true. [Move you to N22 - forgot to add in my trees and line of site disruptors!  Thx!]

Seeing the size of the creature charging at them, Thanor doesn't even try to get out of its way. Instead, he is determined to make it hurt just as much as it hurts him as it runs by. His surprise at the attack is enough to make his strike ineffective, and he finds himself reeling as the dinosaur thunders by. 

Regathering his wits, the dwarf knows his place is in the thick of the battle, so he steps forward and swings his axe -- it tears into the hide on the rump of the creature, opening a small gash.  Thanor notices that the electrical nature of his axe seems to not have affected the creature.  

His wounds beginning to knit, although slightly, from the dinosaur's rampage, Yoggrith takes the opportunity to infuse his hand with The Shadow's debilitating power, then reaches out to touch the beast. 

The beast struggles against the dark power briefly, but it cannot hold out -- a grevious wound erupts upon its flank.  [Spell Resistance check PASS with AP usage -- if you prefer not to use one let me know and I'll adjust]

It howls in pain, but quickly returns the favor and smacks the priest across the chest with one of its horns, as Yoggrith moves backwards from it. [AoO HIT]

Sizing up its situation, it roars and stomps its foot as it lowers its head and attempts to gore Thanor, but its foot catches in the soft earth and its horns bury themselves briefly in the forest floor. [Nat 1 on to-hit]


OOC:
Condition Summary:

Voadam: (20/43) - _Lesser Vigor_ (17/18 rounds remaining)
Yoggrith: (20/74) - _Lesser Vigor_ (17/18 rounds remaining)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (31/65) - _Lesser Vigor_ (18/18 rounds remaining)
Morika: (66/66) - Shifting (8/8 rounds remaining)
Ipshivi: (26/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_,- _Lesser Vigor_ (18/18 rounds remaining)
Thanor: (77/110)
Triceratops: 47 dmg


Gray area is _Web_


----------



## Redclaw

Seeing the size of the creature charging at them, Thanor doesn't even try to get out of its way.  Instead, he is determined to make it hurt just as much as it hurts him as it runs by.  His surprise at the attack is enough to make his strike ineffective, and he finds himself reeling as the dinosaur thunders by.  

Regathering his wits, the dwarf knows his place is in the thick of the battle, so he steps forward and swings his axe again. 

[sblock=ooc] Listen 18. Spot 3 roll
AoO, misses
Round 1, move to Q26 and attack, hits AC 21 for 9 +5 shock.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*Hp 74 | ac 26 | 6/7/6/5/3*

With no one yet having been hurt by the rampaging reptile, Yoggrith takes the opportunity to infuse his hand with The Shadow's debilitating power, then reaches out to touch the beast.  (Cast _Inflict Critical Wounds_ defensively: Concentration +19)

Regardless of whether he succeeds or not, he then backs away from the triceratops so as to resume his position as group healer.  (Move to O24)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC @ DEFCON1: Which option for the trample do you want to attempt: reflex save or AoO?


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil quickly rushes through the undergrowth to get in a better position to strike at the beast. He snaps his bow up, and a moment later he sends a trio of arrows streaking through the air.


*AC: 23, HP: 64/64 

 - Move to T22, assuming he can still fire at the dino from there.
 - Precise Shot + Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Dinosaur: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam is surprisingly nimble for a silver haired wizard as he dives aside to avoid the dinosaur's rush. He then scrambles back a bit behind Sanne and draws forth a wand. He points towards the dinosaur as he cries out an arcne command and webs spring up to encapsulate the beast, temporarily entangling it.




ooc reflex save 19+4= 23. 5' step back draw wand of webs and use it.


----------



## DEFCON 1

(Reflex save I guess)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's voice kept up a scathing litany of abuse in the birdlike halfling speech, even as she climbed higher up into the safety of the branches.  "Bad dinosaur!  Stupid, stupid riding lizard!  Go eat some drow and leave us alone!"  Once she reached a better perch, Ipshivi unleashed another arcane bolt- though she had her doubts about whether it would work against the tainted dinosaur...

OOC: Move action to climb up another 20- hopefully out of reach, unless it knocks the whole tree down.  Invoke another eldritch blast, this time using her Bracers of the Entangling Blast (daily use 1 of 3); Ranged touch +12; blast does one-half of 3d6 damage- if the dino takes damage it is entangled for 1d3 rounds, taking 1 damage per round.

Rolls: 1d20+12 ranged touch attack= 22, 1d20+6 vs. SR= 7, 3d6 damage (halved), 1d3 rounds possible entangle.  I'm going to guess that the natural 1 on the SR penetration roll makes the other rolls moot. Rolls: Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil continues firing off arrows in rapid succession, but wondes how much damage the slender, metal-tipped shafts were actually doing to the massive beast.




*AC: 23, HP: 64/64 

 - 5' step to O21
 - Precise Shot + Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Dinosaur: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=OOC]Did we figure out what template that tiger had? Fiendish, which would have been my guess, doesn't grant immunity to electricity.

_Update - yup, it's psuedonatural._
[/sblock]

Deciding to forego her second attack to set up a flanking position with Thanor, Sanne leaps on the Triceratop's back, walks carefully along it, and jumps down, stabbing the creature just after she lands.

[sblock=ooc]
DC 25 Tumble check to move through an area occupied by an enemy = 15 on the die + 14 = Success!; move to Q30, flanking with Thanor

Attack triceratops
15 on the die + 11 + 2 flanking = 28 (presumed hit); 8 dmg (+ 2 electricity, if it matters) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Seeing Ipshivi's bolt dissipate against the beast Voadam quickly notes its characteristics from his up close view.

ooc knowledge checks to see if this is another pseudonatural beast.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam Knowledge check]

You figure that this is indeed, another pseudonaturall creature.

Know (Planes) (1d20+16=22) 

Earlier tiger pseudonatural info

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 2 - Partial*

*Initiative:


25 - Ipshivi - Climb 20' in tree (now 30' up), Eldritch Blast against Triceratops 
19 - Sanne - Tumble to Q30, Attack Dinosaur - HIT for 8 damage, AoO on dinosaur HIT for 8 dmg
17 - Morika - Charge Attack - to R26 - HIT for 22 damage before DR. 13 damage from Trample.  AoO on dinosaur MISS
16 - Voadam - 5' step to Q26, draw and use wand of grease (Q27 - R28)
10 - Aeranduil - 5' step to O21, Attack Triceratops - 2 HIT (1 confirmed CRIT) for 40 (28 + 12) damage
9 - Thanor - Attack Triceratops - 1 HIT for 5 dmg, AoO on dinosaur HIT for 8 damage, Trample damage is 27 hp + 13 hp (Shield Ally on Morika)
1 - Yoggrith - Move to Q24, cast Cure Critical Wounds on Self for 26 dmg healed, Trample damage of 27 damage
1  - Triceratops -Trample - move to (N23,P25).

*
Ipshivi's voice kept up a scathing litany of abuse in the birdlike halfling speech, even as she climbed higher up into the safety of the branches. "Bad dinosaur! Stupid, stupid riding lizard! Go eat some drow and leave us alone!" Once she reached a better perch, Ipshivi unleashed another arcane bolt- though she had her doubts about whether it would work against the tainted dinosaur...... and her heart sank when the bolt was harmlessly absorbed by the creatures hide. [SR check fail]

Deciding to forego her second attack to set up a flanking position with Thanor, Sanne leaps on the Triceratop's back, eliciting a confused roar from the beast, walks carefully along it, and jumps down, stabbing the creature just after she lands, a small trickle of ichor pours out of the wound. She finds herself in the magical webbing, but is able to avoid being entangled.  [Reflex save PASS]

Her shifter anger aroused, Morika lowers her head and charges the triceratops -- giving it a taste of its own medicine -- she sprints across the jungle floor and rams her horns through the beast's hide and creates a pair of deep puncture wounds, but they seal partially immediately afterwards.  The beast remains standing. [Opposed STR check FAIL]

*"It is like the tiger! Direct magics and lightning will be less effective against it." *Voadam draws his second wand and greases the land beneath the dinosaur's feat, attempting to disrupt its footing as he backs up to provide some space between him and the beast.

Aeranduil continues firing off arrows in rapid succession, but wondes how much damage the slender, metal-tipped shafts were actually doing to the massive beast.  His consciousness for a split second focused upon the fortitude of the dinosaur, his grip on his bow slips and twists -- causing the first arrow to glance off of Thanor's armor  [Nat 1] .  He regains his composure and sends the second arrow into the side of the creatures neck, causing a large splash of bloodish-ichor across all though near the beast.  The third arrow lands in the creatures thick hide.

Thanor sets his feet and takes a pair of mighty swings with his axe. His eagerness proves his undoing, however, as the first strike is deflected by the scaled hide of the dinosaur -- the second catches a crease in its skin and tears a gash.

Yoggrith sees the blood seeping down his tabard, and knows that he cannot do much good keeping others on their feet if he himself is dropped. So he quickly mumbles a prayer to The Shadow and the wounds on his chest begin to close. 

He then takes a few steps forward towards Morika and Thanor, fully expecting to need to do the same for them shortly.

The dinosaur howls in rage and pain -- then seems to transform before your very eyes, much like the tiger -- the visage before you fades away and an utterly unnatural dinosaur appears -- one with a sickeningly diseased hide, full of postules and welts, oozing ichor and pus.  Several insect-like eyes sprout from the two sockets, a greenish thick slobber hangs from its fangs. [All suffer -1 morale penalty to attacks]

It roars a challenge, then charges again. [Balance check and strength check PASS]

It bursts free from the webbing and rolls over the dwarf, half-ork, and shifter, but not before Sanne is able to plunge her rapier once more into its hide.

Seeing the triceratops lowering its head for another charge, Thanor leans into it, letting the beast drive into his shield, but managing to bring his axe around to give it something in return for his pain. His shield manages to provide some cover for the druid next to him, but only at the expense of the dwarf's strain, and a deeper bruise to his own shoulder.

Morika brings her scimitar up and lunges at the beast with it, but it clangs off of the dwarf's shield. [Nat 1 on AoO - some things never change.]

The favored one of the Shadow attempts to roll out of the way of the beast, but finds himself trapped -- and fresh wounds replace those that just knit. [Reflex save FAIL]



OOC:
Condition Summary:

Voadam: (21/43) - _Lesser Vigor_ (16/18 rounds remaining)
Yoggrith: (20/74) - _Lesser Vigor_ (16/18 rounds remaining)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (32/65) - _Lesser Vigor_ (17/18 rounds remaining)
Morika: (53/66) - Shifting (7/8 rounds remaining)
Ipshivi: (27/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_,- _Lesser Vigor_ (17/18 rounds remaining)
Thanor: (37/110)
Triceratops: 128 dmg


Gray area is _Web_


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Unless there's some reason she can't do what I posted here, Sanne's round 2 action is above.


----------



## Voadam

"*It is like the tiger! Direct magics and lightning will be less effective against it*." Voadam draws his second wand and greases the land beneath the dinosaur's feat, attempting to disrupt its footing as he backs up to provide some space between him and the beast.


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: updated round 2 - need Yoggrith and Thanor to act before dinosaur.

Also, I could not find any text or info detailing whether Morika's gore attack would be considered a magical weapon.  If this is not the case, please let me know, along with source book and page #.  Thanks!


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor sets his feet and takes a pair of mighty swings with his axe.  His eagerness proves his undoing, however, and both strikes are deflected by the scaled hide of the dinosaur.

[sblock=ooc] Designate Triceratops for Shield Block
Full Attack vs. Triceratops, hit AC 14 for 13 and AC 18 for 5.  I didn't roll the electricity, for obvious reasons.
Prepare to Shield Morika from any damage, taking half.
Don't forget that the triceratops treats all squares adjacent to Thanor as difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*Hp 20/74 | ac 26 | 6/7/6/4/2*

Yoggrith sees the blood seeping down his tabard, and knows that he cannot do much good keeping others on their feet if he himself is dropped.  So he quickly mumbles a prayer to The Shadow and the wounds on his chest begin to close.  (Cast _Cure Critical Wounds_ on self)

He then takes a few steps forward towards Morika and Thanor (Move to Q24) fully expecting to need to do the same for them shortly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Decision time for Morika/Yoggrith/Thanor -- from the _Trample_, you have a choice of making an AoO @ -4 or making a reflex save for 1/2 damage.


----------



## Redclaw

Seeing the triceratops lowering its head for another charge, Thanor leans into it, letting the beast drive into his shield, but managing to bring his axe around to give it something in return for his pain.  His shield manages to provide some cover for the druid next to him, but only at the expense of the dwarf's strain, and a deeper bruise to his own shoulder.

[sblock=ooc] AoO, hits AC 23 for 8
And he'll use Shield Ally to take half of Morika's damage.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Decision time for Morika/Yoggrith/Thanor -- from the _Trample_, you have a choice of making an AoO @ -4 or making a reflex save for 1/2 damage.




OOC: I think the dinosaur's action should have provoked an AoO from Sanne. If so, 20 to hit for 8 dmg (not bothering with electricity).

Seeing how much damage everyone has taken, Sanne mutters an elven curse and retrieves a few alchemical components from her pouch. "I'd hoped I wouldn't have to do this." She says, rapidly augmenting her blade to fight the pseudonatural triceratops.

[sblock=ooc]
On her turn, spend 1 action point to cast personal weapon augmentation as a full-round action, making her rapier _outsider (extraplanar) bane_.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: You are correct, Sanne will have been able to make an AoO -- keep in mind that she tumbled into the AOE of the _Web_ spell for future movement.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam steps back from the beast and drops one of his wands. He draws forth a small piece of quartz and conjures forth a massive sheet of ice between himself and the mutated beast. He then picks up his wand. 

ooc, 5' step back to M27. free action drop wand, standard action cast wall of ice so as it to be in his own square but not in his physical space and not directly adjacent to the triceratops so the beast cannot use a reflex save to disrupt the wall. Then move action to pick up the wand.


----------



## DEFCON 1

(Reflex save)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round 2 complete.  Now accepting actions from Ipshivi/Aeranduil/Thanor/Yoggrith for round 3.

BTW, I normally post the rolls I make for your PC's on invisible castle -- under campaign name "SAS ATG".


----------



## Redclaw

Grimacing in pain and flexing his injured should, Thanor once again steps forward to confront the disgusting creature.  He swings his axe in a half-wild overhand chop, hoping to drive it through the tough, otherworldly hide.  Even as he reverses the weapon's direction for a mighty upswing, he sidles closer to the halfork, placing his shield between the healer and their enemy.

[sblock=ooc] Full attack vs. Dinosaur, hits AC 29 for 8, hits AC 16 for 12.
5' step to Q25, preparing to use Shield Ally to take half of whatever damage Yoggrith takes.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Perched high in the branches of what she hoped was a solid tree, Ipshivi continued her litany of abuse against the rampaging dinosaur.  With few other options, she hurled another arcane dart, hoping to pierce the creature's unnatural hide...

OOC: Another eldritch blast, this time at point-blank range; +12 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage; 1d20+6 CL check vs. SR- she will spend an AP on the SR check if the initial die roll is 11+


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC @ Voadam: Your _Wall of Ice_, I am assuming you would want to make it 30' wide by 20' tall?  From the description, since the dinosaur is adjacent to the wall when formed, it would get a reflex save to _disrupt_ it from forming -- just want to make sure you are aware of that.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


25 - Ipshivi - Point Blank Eldritch Blast on HIT, SR check FAIL
19 - Sanne - Infuse weapon with outsider bane properties.
17 - Morika - 5' step to Q26, Full attack - 1 HIT for 11 damage
16 - Voadam - 10' move to N28, cast Wall of Ice - 30' long x 20' tall
10 - Aeranduil - 5' step O21, Full attack - 2 HIT (1 confirmed CRIT) for 30 damage
9 - Thanor - 5' step to Q25, Full attack - 1 HIT for 8 damage
1 - Yoggrith - 5' step to R25, cast Cure Critical Wounds on Thanor for 33 dmg healed
1  - Triceratops - AoO on Aeranduil HIT for 18 damage, attacks Aeranduil HIT for 24 damage

*

Perched high in the branches of what she hoped was a solid tree, Ipshivi continued her litany of abuse against the rampaging dinosaur. With few other options, she hurled another arcane dart, hoping to pierce the creature's unnatural hide....and sees the same result -- her magicks harmless absorbed. [7 on die for SR check]

Seeing how much damage everyone has taken, Sanne mutters an elven curse and retrieves a few alchemical components from her pouch. "I'd hoped I wouldn't have to do this." She says, rapidly augmenting her blade to fight the pseudonatural triceratops.

Growling out of control, the raging druid steps closer to the beast then unleashes several slashes with her scimitar -- the wide blade flashing through the air -- opening up a wound that spews ichor and pus onto Thanor and Yoggrith.

The white wizard backs away slowly from the beast, trying to put distance between himself and it.  For some reason, the beast focuses solely on the elven archer, allowing the wizard to cast his spell without interference.  A huge sheet of ice materializes in front of him.

Aeranduil quickly steps away from the massive beast, and continue sto launch an unending stream of streaking arrows at the thing - the first catches it in the haunch, spewing forth a torrent of ichor, the second flies wide, but the third lands in its neck, plunges deep inside the beast. [Crit confirmed]  Any satisfaction of his archery is quickly wiped away by the horns that nearly plunge into his chest. [AoO from dinosaur HIT - nearly a crit in return]

Grimacing in pain and flexing his injured shoulder, Thanor once again steps forward to confront the disgusting creature. He swings his axe in a half-wild overhand chop, opening up a gash in its tough, otherworldly hide.  The reverse direction for a mighty upswing misses badly as he sidles closer to the halfork, placing his shield between the healer and their enemy.

Yoggrith grimmaces as his wounds close, but his pain is soon washed away when he sees the amount of blood oozing out of the dwarf next to him. Putting aside his own issues, he steps back behind Thanor and takes a defensive stance as he allows the healing fire to issue from his hands. "Behind you, Thanor. Ignore me while you continue your aggression." [Defensive Casting PASS]

The dinosaur howls in unnatural rage as it continues to attack the one who has inflicted so much pain -- the elven archer.  It lunges forward with its crown of horns, puncturing lunch and abdomen and leaving the elf winded and coughing up blood.

OOC:
Condition Summary:

Voadam: (22/43) - _Lesser Vigor_ (15/18 rounds remaining), _Wall of Ice_
Yoggrith: (21/74) - _Lesser Vigor_ (15/18 rounds remaining)
Aeranduil: (22/64)  
Sanne: (33/65) - _Lesser Vigor_ (16/18 rounds remaining)
Morika: (53/66) - Shifting (6/8 rounds remaining)
Ipshivi: (28/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_,- _Lesser Vigor_ (16/18 rounds remaining)
Thanor: (70/110)
Triceratops: 177 dmg (Heavily wounded)


Gray area is _Web_
Yellow area is _Grease_
Blue area is _Wall of Ice_


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith grimmaces as his wounds close, but his pain is soon washed away when he sees the amount of blood oozing out of the dwarf next to him.  Putting aside his own issues, he steps back behind Thanor and takes a defensive stance as he allows the healing fire to issue from his hands.  "Behind you, Thanor.  Ignore me while you continue your aggression."

(5' step to R25, Cast _Cure Critical Wounds_ on Thanor defensively)


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil quickly steps away from the massive beast, and continue sto launch an unending stream of streaking arrows at the thing.




*AC: 23, HP: 64/64 

 - 5' step to O21
 - Precise Shot + Rapid Shot + Woodland Archer (Adjust for Range) vrs Dinosaur: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7/x3)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]
*


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC @ Voadam: Your _Wall of Ice_, I am assuming you would want to make it 30' wide by 20' tall?  From the description, since the dinosaur is adjacent to the wall when formed, it would get a reflex save to _disrupt_ it from forming -- just want to make sure you are aware of that.




I'm trying to back away then cast it diagonally forming it across my own square so that it is not adjacent to the dinosaur. Backing away means there is 5' space between us and placing the wall across my square would mean there is 5' of space between the dinosaur and the wall.

If I can't do that then I will activate my winged boots and back up as far as I can hoping it doesn't have combat reflexes so I can get some distance without an AoO.


----------



## Redclaw

Standing his ground between the shifter and the halfork, Thanor once again swings his axe at the dinosaur.  Most of his attention, however, goes into anticipating the beast's next move, and attempting to shield his companions.

[sblock=ooc] Full attack vs. Tric., hits AC 14 for 6, AC 22 for 6
Ready to use Shield Ally to take half damage if the dinosaur attacks Yoggrith or Morika (in that order, in case it attacks both.) [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"This is getting ridiculous," Ipshivi muttered petulantly, before resuming her tirade against the dinosaur.  She hurled another arcane bolt at the beast- even if she didn't hurt it, she might be able to keep it distracted...

OOC: Another point blank eldritch blast, +12 touch, 3d6+1 damage, CL +6 vs. SR; not going to bother with an AP this time


----------



## drothgery

OOC: The description of Web on d20srd.org (which is the same as the one in the PHB) doesn't give any effects for moving into a web, as near as I can tell. So how is Sanne's movement affected by the web?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Combat over.*

*Initiative:


25 - Ipshivi - Point Blank Eldritch Blast on HIT, SR check FAIL
19 - Sanne - 
17 - Morika - Full attack - 1 HIT for 11 damage
16 - Voadam - 
10 - Aeranduil - 5' step to N20, 3 arrows -- 2 HIT for 26 damage
9 - Thanor - Full attack - 1 HIT for 6 damage
1 - Yoggrith - 
1  - Triceratops - dead

*

"This is getting ridiculous," Ipshivi muttered petulantly, before resuming her tirade against the dinosaur. She hurled another arcane bolt at the beast- even if she didn't hurt it, she might be able to keep it distracted... _[SR check FAIL]_

The elf backs up out of range of the dinosaurs' horns and unleashes three more arrows -- the first solidly hits, the second hits the ice wall behind the dinosaur, and the third arrow finds its mark with unnatural precision.

Standing his ground between the shifter and the halfork, Thanor once again swings his axe at the dinosaur. Most of his attention, however, goes into anticipating the beast's next move, and attempting to shield his companions.  The dwarf's upward swing splits open the weakened dinosaur, causing it to crash to the ground.

The creatures corpse quickly decomposes, much like the tiger earlier, into a putrid mass of ichor and protoplasm.


OOC:
Condition Summary:

Voadam: (22/43) - _Lesser Vigor_ (15/18 rounds remaining), _Wall of Ice_
Yoggrith: (21/74) - _Lesser Vigor_ (15/18 rounds remaining)
Aeranduil: (22/64)  
Sanne: (33/65) - _Lesser Vigor_ (16/18 rounds remaining)
Morika: (53/66) - Shifting (6/8 rounds remaining)
Ipshivi: (28/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_,- _Lesser Vigor_ (16/18 rounds remaining)
Thanor: (70/110)
Triceratops: dead


Gray area is _Web_
Yellow area is _Grease_
Blue area is _Wall of Ice_


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@ drothgery - my interpretation of it would have been as follows:



> Once loose (either by making the initial Reflex save or a later Strength check or Escape Artist check), a creature remains entangled, but may move through the web very slowly. Each round devoted to moving allows the creature to make a new Strength check or Escape Artist check. The creature moves 5 feet for each full 5 points by which the check result exceeds 10.




So, Sanne would have had to make a Str check DC20 or Escape Artist DC25 to move.  Each 5 full pts above either would have allowed her to move 5'.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Moments later, the jungle sounds return.

The spot of grease disapates quickly, but the magical webbing lingers on.

A cob-web ladened Sanne breaks free from the area, completely covered in the sticky webs.

"No rest fer da werry" Ganyon calls.

"Lits git back ta dah 'Teeth."

With that, he motions to the others and heads out with his two guides flanking either side of him.

Shortly after, you return to more familiar territory and make it back to the Teeth.

The sun has almost completely set as you arrive in the ground floor.

OOC: Actions/plans for the evening?


----------



## drothgery

OOC: I'm getting really frustrated by combat scenes here. We get whalloped on early, so I decide to spend an AP to make Sanne's rapier [something] bane so she can actually do some damage ... and then the monster goes down before she can get back into the fight, or I guess wrong on the creature type. So I'm accomplishing nothing except wasting action points.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I can understand why you feel that way -- if it wasn't for Aeranduil's crits in the past two rounds, the combat would have gone on longer.  And more trample-goodness would have been observed.  On the bright side, you'll get more AP @ lvl 9....  if you all live to then....


----------



## Rhun

Please with his performance thus far against the massive beasts that seemed to teem within the jungle, even if they weren't giants, Aeranduil is quite content as the group makes its way back to the Teeth. As usual, the elf stays wary, his eyes and ears open for signs of danger.




*113 total points of damage scored by Aeranduil? Granted, that is with 3 critical hits, but I'm looking forward to engaging some giants at this point!*


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Hold on just a moment," Ipshivi chirped as the group got ready to hit the trail again.  "That critter had what looked like fresh blood around its mouth before it hit us.  If one of you sharp-eyed trackers can help out, I want to backtrack a bit, see if it was gnawing on something interesting..."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil will move to help Ipshivi see if they can find the body of whatever the monsterous jungle beast had been dining on.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The keen-eyed tracker sets to work following the path of the beast -- starting at where it appeared out of the jungle.

He spots a blood trail -- slight drips on occasional palm fronds -- and follows it roughly 40' through dense undergrowth.

Just as Aeranduil is pushing open some overhanging vines, his hand hits something soft and wet.  He pulls back his hand and notices that it is smeared with blood.

As the others help him push back the vines, a dark-skinned elf's body is found lying in the crotch of a low-growing tree.  Several holes in its torso are apparent.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam casts a divination spell to see if the dark elf holds any magic items or spells upon its corpse. He will then peer closer to see the details, whether he bears any tribal markings, whether the holes seem of the right size to match dinosaur horn punctures, etc.

ooc detect magic.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil kneels down near the corpse, checking to see if the wounds in the dark elf's body match up to the sort that the dinosaur would have caused.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The wizards divinations pin-point several magical auras from within the folds of the elf's cloak, as well as from the ground below.

Inside the cloak, a pair of bracers on the elves wrists radiate with magic, along with a few auras coming from a belt pouch, which, upon opening, you spots two scrolls.

On the ground beneath the corpse is another of the 'longknives' (no magical aura) you found on the scorrow, as well as a 2 1/2' long piece of metal (magical aura) topped at each end with dragonshards.

The cloak has an emblem on the back of a single scorpion claw, open wide.

A matching tattoo adorns the left check of the male drow elf.

He is missing a large chunk of his abdomen, and his cloak in that area is saturated with his blood.

[sblock=Heal DC10]
The wounds on his body would appear to be from the triceratops.  It appears the beast had enough time to take a large bite out of his mid section before he moved on to find your group.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam will focus to get the power level of the items then say "*There are several magical items here. And well, well, well. Dragonshards atop a magical rod. I will see if I can puzzle out the scrolls and later tonight I'll give a hand at identifying that potion we recovered from the Scorrow. Did the Scorrow have similar symbols upon them? Oh and Aerundil, is this back along the path we took? Was this drow following us or just in the wrong place when the horned jungle beast found him?"*

Later that night voadam will use some spellcraft to inspect the scrolls and potions to attempt to ID them.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]

The rod emanates a moderate aura, but does not indicate any school.

The bracers emanate a moderate conjuration aura.

The two scrolls have faint auras.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For S@s]
Can Aeranduil answser Voadam's questions? Does the evidence show that we were being followed, or is this just a random happenstance?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]

Your inspection of the area show that only this elves footprints were in the area, so you suspect he was travelling alone.  The area you are on is a bit off of the path you were following to the 'Teeth, so you can't guess whether he was following your group (on a more direct or local route) or not.

The battle appears to have been over immediately -- you don't see many of the elves footprints before he was knocked into the tree.
[/sblock]

You don't recall seeing any symbols or tattoos on the scorrow that looked anything like the ones on the drow.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil shakes his head as he looks up at Voadam. "It is possible he was following us, but if so he was on a much more direct path than the one we had been following." The elf ponders for a moment. "Perhaps he was an ally of the giants? On his way for a visit?" He shrugs. "All indications are that he was alone, and that the beast surprised him and killed him almost immediately. There was certainly no battle fought between the two."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Could be a border scout for one of the local tribes too," Ipshivi added quietly.  "Doesn't matter, I guess.  He can't tell us, and he was probably alone, or his friends would have helped him with the dino.  Let's get back to the Teeth, before it gets dark."


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: just to update the health situation after the _mass lesser vigor _expired.


*
Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) 
Yoggrith: (74/74) 
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (65/65) 
Morika: (66/66) 
Ipshivi: (46/46) 
Thanor: (110/110)

*

Yoggrith used 1 CCW, 4 CSW, 2 CMW, and 3 CLW to heal party back to health.   Has 4/4/4/0/0 spell slots left for the day.


----------



## DEFCON 1

When the group finally settles in to camp for the night, Yoggrith will use any remaining spell power he has to heal everyone as close to full as he can.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group makes it back to the 'Teeth.

OOC: Camping plans?  Watch, etc, etc?


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:


> The group makes it back to the 'Teeth.
> 
> OOC: Camping plans?  Watch, etc, etc?




OOC: I put up a post in the OOC thread for planning- just before we got ambushed.  None of the ideas have changed, if anyone wants to offer input.


----------



## Rhun

OOC: Aeranduil agrees with Ipshivi's camping plans...see if we can go up a few levels and find someplace defensible.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Group heads towards the bank of magical lifts along the west wall.

Of the four lifts, only one still appears to function.

OOC: You're now in front of the lone functional-appearing lift.  Actions?


----------



## Voadam

*Green Wizard*

"*Let's try and use the lift to camp up above with a rotating watch. I will inspect the scrolls and potion as we planned, and I think switch around some spells for our next visit*."


----------



## Voadam

*One last comment from back then*



Rhun said:


> Aeranduil shakes his head as he looks up at Voadam. "It is possible he was following us, but if so he was on a much more direct path than the one we had been following." The elf ponders for a moment. "Perhaps he was an ally of the giants? On his way for a visit?" He shrugs. "All indications are that he was alone, and that the beast surprised him and killed him almost immediately. There was certainly no battle fought between the two."




"*Thanks, these jungle paths all the look the same to me. I have a hard time keeping track of our path here, its not like the mountain forests, open seas, and cities I'm used to operating in*."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The group walks aboard the lift.  Which drops slightly as it adjusts for the groups weight, then resumes its normal hovering.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Bide for just a moment," Ipshivi chirped.  "Let me just check a few things, in case there is a reason this one lift was left operational- and just to make sure this place is as abandoned as it was before we went on our little walk..."

OOC: Does anyone know how to operate the lifts? (Other than Sanne, I think it was) Or is it obvious (one big lever for up or down, for instance)?

OOC 2: Ipshivi with check for traps or other things of interest, first on the lift unit itself, then she will work her way up the shaft to the next floor, searching as she goes.  Once she gets upstairs, she will also look for any obvious ambush, etc.  If she finds nothing, she will give an 'all clear' so the lift and the others can follow.  Relevent data: Spiderwalk, See the unseen, Walk unseen, and Entropic warding all active, Search +8/Spot +8/Listen +12


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You crawl up the walls of the lift housing to the next floor -- and do not see any traps or signs of recent activity (no recent looking footprints in the dust covering the flooring.)
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

GM: [sblock] Nothing on the lift unit itself either?  Or under it? [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
The lift shows no traps.  You are not small enough to crawl underneath ,but from the side, you do not notice anything unusual, beyond an eon of accumulated dust underneath.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

GM: [sblock] Paranoid?  No, not me... [/sblock]

Ipshivi scampered up the lift tube towards the next floor.  A few moments later her voice filtered back down.  "Looks safe to come up, if you can drive that thing."

OOC: While the group is setting up camp and having dinner, Ipshivi will find a quiet corner to get her two hours rest.


----------



## drothgery

"It's worth a shot," Sanne says.

OOC: Use Magic Device +13 => 23, if that matters.


----------



## s@squ@tch

A voice fills the lift.

"Ahvayd, yilja tyah...."

The voice continues on in a language you don't understand.

[sblock=those who speak giant]

"Now, what exactly are you trying to accomplish by doing that?"

"You small people sure are the curious sort, poking and prodding, looking under each and every crevice.  Quite intriguing actually.  Glad I don't have any cracks, or else I might have gotten a bit embarrassed."

"Still there's a bit of debris and dust underneath me, but that can be expected after a millenia or forty.  I have to admit, without bragging a whole lot, that I am probably in amazing shape for a lift my age."

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

"Great. A wisecracking elevator." Sanne says.

Then she responds to the voice in the same language.

[sblock=giant]
"I was _trying_ to get you to take us up to the next floor. I've got some experience with elemental-powered devices, but you just don't seem to work quite like my airship."
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=giant]

You hear the elevator sigh somewhat.

"It is so nice to hear the mother tongue spoken again, although it just doesn't have the same tone or timber when produced by such a small mouth."

"Still, it is pleasant to hear."

"So, you want to go up one floor?  Are you sure that you wouldn't want to go up just a few feet?  I'd hate for you to contract a fear of great heights."
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

She spoke to the device again.
[sblock=giant]
"Well, if you want to converse in a language better suited for my vocal cords, we can always switch to Elven. Unless you've learned the modern common tongue, which all of us can understand. But yes, one floor up. Hanging in the air between floors would do little good. Some of us can fly with magic, but not all of us."
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=giant]

"Me, speak the language of the slaves?"

"No, no, and no.  I would not attempt that, even if I knew the language."

"This modern common does not make any sense to me -- the common language has been, and always shall be, common -- that spoken by my masters and creators -- what is more common than that?"

[/sblock]

There is a break in the conversation and the lift rises quickly and smoothly to the first floor.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil's eyes narrow and a look of anger passes over his face at the lifts final comments, but the elf remains quiet. Sanne was doing a fine job of negotiating with the lift, and it wouldn't do for him to spoil it.


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=giant]
"It has been a long time, even as full-blooded elves recon things, since the civilization that created you fell. For a half-human Khoravar like myself, it has been a _very_ long time. Truly told, I'm surprised the language you know is close enough to the speech of modern giants to be comprehensible to me." She didn't directly say the other half of a Khoravar's lineage was elven, but if enough intelligence had been built into the construct, it could figure it out.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the elevator finally moves upwards, Yoggrith makes some comments that only those who speak orcish would understand.

[sblock=orcish] "I pray my Lord's enmity with these other giants is true and strong... for I would hate to lose the ability to serve him in a foolish manner such as this." [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

*The Green Wizard, courteously engaging in probative conversation*

Voadam listens carefully as Sanne and the lift go back and forth then joins in though the language is still new to him

giant [sblock]"*It is quite a testament to both you and your creators that you have survived the ages and in such working order. Has it truly been an age since you have heard the common speech of giants? Did you not hear it recently when giants came into these very halls? During the clash did you not overhear shouts in this tongue? Or can you only hear when the lift is actively activated*?"[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Giant]

"Oh, I see many things here from day to day, month to month, year to year,  millenia to millenia...."

It pauses a moment as it contemplates all that it has seen and forgotten over the ages.

"Most of the time, I do not even see the passage of time until someone is in need of my services."

"But I do see the giant-descendants from time to time.  They are not like my creators, but they bear some similarities -- and they speak the tongue of my creators."

"But they are just a pale shadow of what their race once was.  It truly is a shame."

"I miss and long for those days, but know that they will never come again."

"Now a days, I see a lot more of you little folks and the slave-descendants, but not too many."

"This 'clash' you speak of, what exactly do you mean?"

"If you mean battle, then I have seen many battles on this floor and all of the others that I have been to in days long past."

"I have heard the giant tongue a few times in the past several weeks or months, I can't be certain how many suns or moons have passed."

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=giant]
What can you tell us about this place? Sanne asks.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Giant]

"The tower is a shadow of its former glory.

Most of the floors have been looted or have been laid bare by the ravages of time.  Only the top floor dining hall bears any semblance to its former self."

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"If you're about done talking to the scenery, we ought to get our camp set up," Ipshivi called out.  "I'm going to get my rest now- but we should get the watches set.  I'm not betting on a quiet night."

OOC: Ipshivi will take her 2 hour rest while the group is setting up camp, eating dinner, etc. (including maybe half of first watch).  Then she'll stand guard the rest of the night- probably peering down through one of the lift shafts to watch the lower (entry) level.  Who else wants to take a shift on watch?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Camping in the Tower*

The group sets up camp on the 2nd floor of the tower.  The gnome priest produces yet more food from his haversack and sets up quite a spread to assuage the tired warriors aches and pains.

Ganyon and the other Tharashk scouts sit solemnly in a circle, paying respects to their fallen.

In the meantime, Voadam takes a read to the two scrolls found on the drow earlier.  His training in the arcane arts makes the deciphering quite simple -- one is a scroll of _Junglerazor_, the other is _Displacement_.

However, the potions identity eludes him.

Ipshivi scuttles down one of the empty elevator shafts and takes a perch giving her view of the entryway.

The rest of the crew settles down for the night and sleep overtakes all except those who watch.

Surprisingly, the night passes uneventfully, the only things Ipshivi did notice were an occasional rat or other small creature scurrying back and forth.

The morning sun rays penetrate the thick glass windows and rouse all within.

The green wizard uses two of the pearls he obtained from Mai Zak to invoke his magicks to learn the secrets of two of the items found by the group so far.

He eagerly looks over the magical rod and determines it function.  _(Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend)_


OOC: Voadam had wanted to identify some of the gear found using _Identify_ -- I'll rule that he would have allotted two of his 1st level spell slots to the spell, leaving him 4 for the rest of the day.  I know he wanted to identify the rod, but I'll leave it up to the group to pick the other item to be identified -- choices are the necklace with 3 beads left (from the scorrow), the magical bracers (from the drow), the magical large drow longknife (from the scorrow), or the potion.


----------



## Rhun

Feeling much refreshed from the previous day's battles and travel, Aeranduil takes an hour to work through a routine of stretches and calisthenics, designed to keep him limber and strong. After that, he joins his companions for breakfast.

"So what is today's plan? Do we retrace our steps from yesterday, and try to track down these giants?"


----------



## drothgery

"The lift seemed to think the top floor was largely undamaged." Sanne mentions.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: 

1) Thoughts on 2nd item to identify, or hold spell until later today?
2) Explore more of the tower or head back to jungle to track giants?
3) Any other preps for the morning?


----------



## Redclaw

So ye're fer goin' further up?  Thanor asks incredulously.  Tha lift weren't workin', so how did tha giants we're after get up?

OOC: No preferences for me on the identify.  The necklace could be useful.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I already checked upstairs- there aren't any giants there, and no clues where they've taken those folks downstairs," Ipshivi said in a waspish, annoyed tone.  "I thought the whole idea was to get back on the trail nice and early, to see if we could find where they went.  We ought to get to it."

OOC: Vote for picking up where we left off.  No votes on the Identify- the necklace we can guess, and most of our weapons are already just fine (especially sine we would need EWP for the longknives anyway).  Any chance of Aid Another during Voadam's checks on the potions, etc. -Ipshivi should have a decent chance at success for Spellcraft at DC 10, and can Detect Magic all day long...


----------



## drothgery

"If you find a Lyrandar sailor that is not curious, drag her to a House Jarasco outpost as quickly as you can, because she is clearly ill." Sanne says, in reply to the dwarf. "Our charge is to find these giants, but I do wonder what is further up."

OOC: No preference on items to identify (since I don't recall any rapiers or light armor), and no other prep.


----------



## DEFCON 1

"We are here to deal with the giants, not to sightsee.  I care not what else is in this oversized city.  Let us move on." says Yoggrith.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil chuckles quietly, and then smiles 'I'm afraid I find myself in agreement with the dwarf and the orc. How often will you hear an elf say that?" The archer begins to gather his gear. "Let us find these giants and take swift and just vengeance upon them."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Back to the jungle...*

After the gnome finishes the stowing of all of the breakfast leftovers and wares, the group heads back to the lift, then heads back down to the ground floor.

The morning sun has just reached over the treeline to the east, sending long shadows across the ruined cities canals and walkways.

The way back through the jungle is easier today -- as you can follow your own set of tracks.

By mid-morning, you come back to the site of the dinosaur attack, not much has changed since the previous evening.

Shortly afterwards, the well-travelled path up into the hills is before you.  From the amount of tracks in each direction, the group feels somewhat confident that following the trail will lead you closer to the giants.

About 3 to 4 hours pass as you are walking along the trails, the land becoming higher, more densely forested with conifers, and a wetness begins to hang in the air.

As the sun begins to descend behind the treeline and growing fog, you come upon a small clearing and see a huge wooden structure, large pole construction on all visible sides covered with moss, a large entryway lies to in front of you and to your left.  A visible watchtower rises above the entryway, but you do not see anyone or anything on in.  Several plumes of smoke rise from chimneys.

It looks as if you have found the home of the giants.

OOC: Will post map this evening.  Some ground rules now:

1) All movement is to be considered tactical
2) Will need input from the majority of the group on each movement
3) Things will obviously slow down some, but hopefully the posting rate will pick up to compensate. 
4) Actions?


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Looks like it is time to get to work," Ipshivi murmured, as the group surveyed the giant fortress.  "No way we're going to get back to the tower in time to camp- we going to have to set up nearby.  Why don't you folks see about finding a nice secure, and well-hidden, campsite while I'm doing a first pass at scouting this place.  We can meet back here in a hour, and compare notes."

OOC: My vote is, obviously, to let Ipshivi do a first pass of scouting- basic layout, entrances, guard stations, etc.  Meanwhile, have some of our outdoors-capable types find a secure campsite for the night.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
Lets assume that you are the only one to go scout -- where are you planning on scouting?

You see one entrance ahead of you, but no windows whatsoever.

So are you wanting to go around the perimeter?  I assume you are going to be invisible and moving silently?

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

GM: [sblock] If Ipshivi gets the go-ahead to scout: She will make a first cautious circuit of the building, at about 100 yards out (or the limits of the clearing, if it is less), trying to get a full view of the general outline and obvious features.  Once that is complete, she will move in to the outer wall of the structure, approaching at a point out of easy line of sight from any obvious guard posts- once she is to the wall she will scamper up to the top.  If it is a wall/parapet, she will work her way around just below the edge of the top of the wall- if it is a solid roof, she will work her way around on the roof itself, staying a foot or so from the edge as she moves.  Again, she will take note of any entrances, guards, or noteworthy features.

From an arcane standpoint, she has all invocations running: Walk Unseen (invisibility), Spiderwalk (Spiderclimb, ignore Webs), Entropic warding (leaves no trail, has a scent but cannot be tracked by scent, ranged attcks might miss), and See the Unseen (Darkvision, See Invisible).  She will also use her Eternal Wand of Prestidigitation, giving one hour of effect: she will start with a faint 'wet wool' scent to partially mask her own scent- in case they keep sentry animals (she may also use other effects to distract or confuse pursuers, if applicable). 

From a mundane standpoint, she will be moving silently (+22, she will move at half speed unless pressed)- she also has Hide +15 (even when not Invisible), Listen +12, Search +8, Spot +8, and can make an active Listen/Spot sweep each round as a free action.  If she seems to be discovered, her priorities are escape and misdirection- using her wands especially; she will not stick around to fight unless completely cornered- she might move up or across the roof instead, for instance. Even with gear, she only weighs about 45 pounds, so she should be able to move across any kind of solid roof easily, and may be too light to trip some weight/pressure traps. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The map, it is loaded.

[sblock=Ipshivi]

Thanks for the details - I'll let you know now, to save a post in the future, that the place is build completely out of old growth lumber -- mostly the sides of the place look to be solid tree trunks lashed and nailed together, and now covered mostly with moss, which makes them quite slippery.

The roof has no windows or skylights, but it does have a large chimney in the center, but it too is old growth wood and covered with moss.

The front of the structure does have a watchtower, but it is the only other structure you can see.

I'll give you more details from your scouting once the group is ok with it.

[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

pathfinderq1 said:


> "Why don't you folks see about finding a nice secure, and well-hidden, campsite while I'm doing a first pass at scouting this place."




Yoggrith nods silently at the little thief, and turns to head back up the path.  "I will do so.  Those who wish to join me may come along."

(If we are meeting back here in one hour, Yoggrith will walk about 20 minutes away from the giant village to begin looking for a suitable camp.  20 minutes to walk out, 20 minutes to select a spot, 20 minutes to return.  Obviously, what is "long distance" for us is but a hop-skip-jump for giants, so we need to put a larger-than-normal distance between the camp and the village so we are truly out of the giant's perception.)


----------



## Rhun

"While Ipshivi scouts, and you look for a place, I would like to maintain a watch upon this place." Aeranduil looks about, searching for a place that fits the bill. 



*The elf will find a tree to climb, well off the trail, but close enough to keep an eye on the building and the spot his friends will return to in 1 hour.

Climb 16 (Take 10+6), Hide 31 (Take 20+11)
*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Scouting*

[sblock=Ipshivi]


You creep silently around the perimeter of the structure, starting out on the east side.

About halfway up you notice a set of large double doors -- obviously a side entrance to the place -- a trail leads off into the forest from it.

You put your ear up to the doors but do not hear anything.

Continuing on, you reach the northeast corner and head west.  About halfway is another set of double doors -- as you get within 20' of the doors, you start to hear some whining and scratching at the doors, along with some howls.  You would guess that there are some wolves behind there, and they smell something out of the ordinary.

Giving that door a wide berth, you continue to the northwest corner and turn south.  

There are no doors along this side.

Climbing up the wall, you reach the covered watch-tower and peek carefully over the lip -- you see a square platform which is covered by the roof on top.  near the center is a large gong, with a club standing next to it.  In the southwest corner of the platform is a stairwell heading down.

You climb further up to the roof and notice a giant chimney in the center, but no other things of note.

[/sblock]

Aeranduil picks out a tall evergreen tree about 100' from the double doors and sets about to climbing it -- however, he finds that the dampness and moss-covering makes it much more difficult than he expected.  [Take 10 auto-fails for Aeranduil]


The others head back down the trail for about 15 mins, then head into the dense mass of trees for another 20 mins and find a somewhat secure shelter in a copse of aspens.  The gnome/artificier and Ganyon (and his scouts) stay behind while the rest of the group heads back to the giant's steading.

OOC: Map is for Ipshivi to see.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For S@s]
Sorry, just assumed the standard DC15 for climbing a tree. Its cool, though. He'll just Take 20 to hide in the underbrush and keep look-out that way.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]

I'd be MORE than willing to roll up some climbing checks.  

Nothing like falling out of a high tree to get the blood flowing....out of the body.

---------------------------------------------------------------

You decide that climbing is not in the cards for you and instead conceal yourself behind a tangle of arrowfoot ferns and fade from site.

The hour passes and you notice no activity from the giant stronghold, and do not see any sign of Ipshivi, either.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil disentangles himself from his hiding place in the ferns, and quickly makes his way back to the rendezvous. "I saw no signs of activity," the elf says to his companions. "But I am certain they are home. Let us hope that Ipshivi saw more than I."


----------



## pathfinderq1

A few moments later, Ipshivi simply started talking- it was impossible to say how long she had been there...  "I'm going to guess that they aren't really expecting visitors- all the doors are closed, but the watchtower doesn't actually have any guards visible up top.  This entrance, and two other sets of doors- one with dogs or wolves kept behind it."  She reached out and began to scratch a rough map on the ground, pointing out the entry points.  "I might be able to actually get inside, either through the watchtower or down the chimney, if we want more scouting, or we can just start poking around..."

OOC-GM: Do you want to open up the s-block and map for all eyes, or do you want me to paraphase?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: It's ok for the others to read the sblock for you now.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil listens closely as Ipshivi explains her plan, nodding as she hits upon certain points. Their true quarry lied just ahead, and as someone who had dedicated the last several decades to the hunting of giants, he paid attention to every detail.

"If there is no guard in the tower, perhaps with a rope some of us can gain entrance to the giant's fort. If we could stealth to the entrance and reach it unchallenged, we could open the doors for the others...and ensure that no alarm is sounded. Entering without raises a hue and cry should be our first objective. We should definitely avoice the area with the wolves."


----------



## Redclaw

Me axe's just as good fer cuttin' up their pets as fer cutting down giants, Thanor assures Aeranduil.  But I'm fer anythin' that gets us inside.  I been waitin' a long time ta get me axe in another giant kneecap.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil smiles at his dwarven companion. "No doubt your axe is fine for chopping many beasts and brutes, Master Dwarf. But wolves make noise; I know stealth is not your way, but if we can reduce our foes numbers before alerting them to our presence, our chances of ending this threat will be much improved."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Morika*

The shifter eyes the stronghold.

"The bigger dey are..." she whispers with a crooked smile on her face.

"If'n you want to go climb up onta the roof, that's fine with me, or if'n you want to go through the main doors all lickety split, I'm ok with that as well."

"But as friendly as I kin be wit the critters, I dunt wanna try out my charms on those doggies 'round back."

"Lets get crackin' some bones."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I'm ready to go in, if that is what we want," Ipshivi added.  "But we need to have a plan- once we go in there, we're going to stir things up into a pretty chaos.  Even if we kill the sentries, it isn't like we're going to be able to hide the bodies and soon enough they're going to know we're around.  I'd say we sneak in, look around a little, then move back out of there for a while.  We can stay back out in the forest and take on any patrols when they come out, maybe, but I don't think we can count on just going in and cleaning the place out all in one trip.  We have to be ready to handle their response."  She paused, thinking.  "Or maybe we go in, cause some trouble, and then mostly leave- they will probably go out looking for whoever did this.  You all can either go back to camp and hide out, or pick them off bandit style.  I'll just stay in there and sneak around while most of their forces are running around in the woods...  I'll see if I can find where they keep prisoners- if they do."


----------



## Rhun

"Well, until we better know what we face, we won't be able to chisel our tactics in stone. If there are only a few giants within, then we maybe be able to overwhelm them in one go around. If there are a hundred, we are going to have problems." The elf smiles, hoists his pack and bow. "But we should go before a sentry returns to the watch tower. Ipshivi, if you could lower a rope from the tower, I can make the climb. Should the entry prove unguarded, I can open the main doors for the others while you keep watch."


----------



## pathfinderq1

Rhun said:


> "Well, until we better know what we face, we won't be able to chisel our tactics in stone. If there are only a few giants within, then we maybe be able to overwhelm them in one go around. If there are a hundred, we are going to have problems." The elf smiles, hoists his pack and bow. "But we should go before a sentry returns to the watch tower. Ipshivi, if you could lower a rope from the tower, I can make the climb. Should the entry prove unguarded, I can open the main doors for the others while you keep watch."




"That works for me, as long as everyone is ready for things to get very bloody very quickly," Ipshivi responded.  "I'm on the way.  If you don't see the rope really soon, it means the tower is occupied now and I'll have to improvise..."

OOC: Back to the building, up the wall and across to the watchtower.  Make a quick sweep to see if the guards are back- if not, tie off the rope and let it down, then move to the staircase and keep watch.  If the guards are back, then sneak down the stairs and scout the area to determine if the doors can be opened easily...


----------



## s@squ@tch

The halfling disappears once again from sight as she walks towards the steading.

[sblock=Ipshivi]

As you once again scale the moss-covered walls of the keep, you easily gain access to the watchtower level.

As earlier, the place is devoid of life.  You tie the rope off to one of the sharpened points of the tree-trunk walls, and let it fall silently over.

You head over to the stairs and take watch.

As you keep one eye on the stairs and one eye on the rope, you think you hear _snoring _coming from the stairwell.

[/sblock]

A few minutes after the halfling left, those with low-light vision are able to make out a rope being throw over the side of the watchtower on the south facing wall.


----------



## Rhun

The elf speaks quietly to his companions. "Time to go. If you can climb and move quietly, follow me. If not, wait by the main entrance, and hopefully we shall have it open shortly." With that, Aeranduil slings his bow, grabs hold of the rope, and begins to climb. He uses the wall of the fort to brace himself, making for an easier climb.



*Climb +6. Should be DC 5 (or 10, if slick, in which case Aeranduil will take 10)*


----------



## Redclaw

Knowing his place in the plan, Thanor moves as quietly as his plate mail allows and goes to stand by the front gate.  Just don't be killin' 'em all without me, he grumbles.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Aye can be somewhat quiet, and I think I know my way 'round a rope a wee bit better than you -- plus, I brought me kit with me."

She reaches into her haversack and pulls out a bag of small ropes and tools used for climbing. [climber's kit]

[sblock=Aeranduil/Morika]

Aeranduil slips up the rope without much hindrance from the slippery moss covered surface.

Morika, however, has a bit more of a difficult time -- twice having to stop and redo her hand grips.  Eventually she reaches the top.

Map below.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ipshivi]

Aeranduil and Morika come over the edge of the watchtower.
[/sblock]




OOC: attached a view of the steading for all to see.  2nd map is only for Morika/Ipshivi/Aeranduil


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For DM/Morika/Ipshivi]
Aeranduil immediately readies _Taurionamarth_ and nocks arrow, but seeing no giants in the immediate vincinity, he lowers the bow and moves to the stairs leading down.

*Move Silently +11*
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP 90 | AC 27 | Spell Remain 6/6/5/5/2*

Upon the elf's words, Yoggrith quietly follows behind Thanor, walking towards the from gate.  As he walks, he whispers several quick prayers to The Shadow.  One by one, hard spikes spring out from his quarterstaff, his stamina increases, and a shimmering, magical field envelops him... all for the fight upcoming.

(Cast _Spikes_ (8 hours), _Bear's Endurance_ (8 minutes), and _Shield of Faith (8 minutes) on self_)

_EDIT: Spells Remaining should actually read 6/6/5/4/3_


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]
I have a hunch that Ipshivi will want to go down first, since she is invisible and sneakier than you.  I'll hold off on updating until I see something from pathfinderq1.

[/sblock]

Voadam quickly casts a spell, which surrounds him with a white shimmer briefly before it collapses into him. [Mage Armor]

OOC: Just for record keeping when Voadam returns to us --  Voadam swapped out Color Spray and Silent Image for Identify (x2) this morning, one of which has been cast.  He is left with Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, and Identify as his remaining 1st lvl slots.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For DM/Ipshivi]
That was my intention as well. Aeranduil will wait at the top of the stairs while Ipshivi goes down invisibly first. Once he receives her signal, then he will descend.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Sanne follows Aeranduil and Morika up the rope, with the practiced ease of someone used to rigging on ships and airships.

OOC: Climb +5, take 10 if slick.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=To Drothgery]
Feel free to read my sblocks above, since you'll be there with the others.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Watchtower group]

As Morika and Aeranduil take positions at the top of the stairs, another head pops over the ledge -- Sanne nimbly steps over the wooden rail and walks over to the others.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Main door group]

After Yoggrith and Voadam have prepared their abjurative magicks, they move, as silently as they can, with Thanor to the front doors.

Their massive size causes some sense of alarm in the group.

*"I wonder if they, or we, will be able to open such great doors." *whispers the green wizard.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's voice was a near soundless purr- even her keen-eared companions would have to work to hear the words.  "It sounds almost like snoring- looks like some giants are about to learn a hard lesson in work ethics on guard duty...  Let me go get an idea of how many, and what kind of layout..."

OOC: With that, she'll head down the stairs- or, more accurately she will climb up the wall, then scuttle down the "ceiling" of the stairway, so that she comes out at the top of whatever rooms is below.  Quick count/positions of whatever is down there, and she'll relay to the combat specialists.  Don't want to keep the folks outside waiting...

Invisible (and Hide +16), Move Silent +22, Listen +12, Search +8, Spot +8, and one active Listen/Spot sweep each round as a free action (which she will definitely keep using.  Darkvision 60 feet, See Invisible also running.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]


You creep slowly down the ceiling of the stairs -- which travel to the south, then turn east, then travel for another 10-15 feet, then turn north, travel another 10-15 feet, then turn finally to the west.

As you exit the stairwell, you hear the source of the snoring -- to your left is a giant, asleep on a chair propped up against a wall.

Leaving him for a moment, you crawl around to the north and west, to see the larger room, and see the opposite side of the double doors that you saw from the outside.

On each side, you also see a sleeping giant in a chair -- a few large flagons lie empty near each one.  Large clubs lie menacingly against the walls near their chairs.

The room itself is quite large -- as you would expect from a dwelling of giants, several torches line the walls, which provide some visibility, and you see three other doors that leave this room -- a large pair of double doors on the middle of the north wall, and two smaller single doors on the NW and NE corners.

Hides and bags are seen resting on large pegs and hooks near the entryway, and a large round table is on the south wall.

OOC: I'll post a map for you this evening, so you have a better vision of the layout.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Tower Group]
Aeranduil motions Sanne close, and then whispers to his companions as Ipshivi goes to scout. "Ipshivi heard snoring below...doubtless the guards. Be as quiet as possible. If there are giants sleeping, _Taurionamarth_ should be able to deal with them quietly and effectively."
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: 1st Map is for Ipshivi.   2nd map is for front door group.  3rd map is for watchtower group


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil waits patiently for Ipshivi to finish scouting out the near vicinity, hoping that the path to the front doors is clear. He holds his bow at the ready, and cocks his head as he listens for any sounds of trouble.


----------



## drothgery

OOC: I meant to ask Ishpvi how long she thought we'd spend looking around before we came in. If it was less than half an hour, she was going to spend a minute and add giant bane to her rapier without spending an action point.


----------



## pathfinderq1

After a minute or two, Ipshivi's soft voice was heard again.  "Looks like three giants downstairs- all sleeping or drunk.  One at the base of these stairs, two over by the front doors.  Three other ways in from there, so I would bet that some support will show up fast once we start the bloodshed.  The first one downstairs is tucked back in a corner- we might be able to finish him off fast, but I don't think we can get the other two without getting the door open and that won't be easy or quiet..."

OOC: Sanne should have a minute or more to work with- as long as it can be done quietly.


----------



## Rhun

"So the one at the base of the stairs is asleep?" asks Aeranduil in a whisper. "And the other two drunk?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]

btw, you heard loud noises coming from behind the large double doors to the north, but nothing really from the entrances on either side.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Sanne]

Just assume that Sanne infused her rapier on the watchtower roof, before she came down the stairs.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Rhun said:


> "So the one at the base of the stairs is asleep?" asks Aeranduil in a whisper. "And the other two drunk?"




"The one at the base of the stairs is the one snoring.  The other two are sitting at a table, can't tell if they're sleeping, passed out from drink, or both...  I heard a lot of noise from behind one set of doors, nothing from the others."  Ipshivi worked to keep her voice quiet, but a sense of excitement was audible nonetheless.  "Maybe we can take the sleeper first, real quiet.  If we flub it, we can go back up the stairs and out.  But like I said, I think we need to work on those doors before we go for the pair- I don't think we can take them both fast enough without the others, and I'd rather not get penned in..."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil smiles grimly. "I won't flub it," he says quietly. He draws an arrow, and prepares to sneak down the stairs and deliver silent death to the sleeping giant.


[sblock=Coup de Gras]
Aeranduil does 3d8+27 (auto-crit) + 2d6 (giants bane) +1d8 (precision) damage against a giant on a coup de gras attempt. So even with a minimum damage roll, the giant would need to make a Fort Save vrs DC43 to survive (DC62 with an average damage roll).
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]
OK, so you are going to attempt the coup de gras on the sleeping giant?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For DM/Watchtower Group]
In short, yes. But I don't like your use of the term "attempt." LOL. Aeranduil will give warning to the rest of his companions as to his intention, and then sneak down to coup de gras the sleeping giant.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Watchtower group]

The elf steps down the large staircase and enters the room, with Ipshivi next to him, he turns to the south and rounds the corner, seeing the snoring giant slumped in his chair leaning against the wall, one arm hanging free at its side, the other slumped on the table.

The elf takes a position about 5 feet from the creature then silently pulls the bowstring back -- taking aim at the giants throat -- due to the size difference, Aeranduil aims the bow upward.

He calms his breath and releases the string, a muted hiss from the snap of the string is all that is heard before the arrow slips between the giants adams apple and chin, sending the arrow directly into the underside of its skull.

Its eyes open briefly in horror, then roll backwards in their sockets. 

It dies quickly, but still remains seated in the leaning chair.

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

"I should be able to hide us for a while, if it comes to that." Sanne says, quietly (OOC: referring to her Least Dragonmark ability to create a _fog cloud_ 1/day). "I don't think the wind I could call would be enough to blow those doors open, though." (OOC: here referring to her Lesser Dragonmark power -- _Wind's Favor_ lets her create a Strong (30 MPH) wind in a highly localized area for up to 7 hrs/day)

Edit: As you can probably tell, I wrote this post while the three above it were happening...


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Watchtower Group]
With the sleeping giant dead, Aeranduil nods at Ipshivi. Then he whispers to his companions. "One down. If we can slay the other two without raising the alarm, we should be able to let our friends in. I believe the best option would be an arrow through the throat; if they aren't truely asleep, though, I will need your back-up. What say you?"


*OOC: Not trying to steal the action, but I don't think anyone else in this group can do as much damage for a coup de gras than Aeranduil can....* 
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Watchtower group: [sblock] "Well I'm impressed," Ipshivi breathed, with just the tiniest hint of a chuckle.  "If you want to try the other two, I'll be ready to help.  Morika, Sanne, maybe you can wait at the base of the stairs, ready to rush in if help is needed but out of sight otherwise..." 

OOC: Ipshivi will move up to and across the ceiling, until she is above the front entry doors- right where wall and ceiling meet.  Then she will perch so that she has a hand free for an eldritch blast if it is needed. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Watchtower Group]
Aeranduil nods at Ipshivi. "Then let's get on with it. Be ready to kill the second giant, should slaying the first rouse him from his stupor." He turns to looks at Sanne and Morika. "If this doesn't go well, we'll need your help. Be ready."

Aeranduil waits until Ipshivi is in position, and then quietly moves into position to target the closest of the two drunk giants. 

*Assuming the giants are helpless (sleeping, passed out, what have you), Aeranduil will try a coup de gras vrs the nearest. If that works and the last giant doesn't wake, he will then move to do the same against the third giant.*
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Watchtower]

Sanne and Morika stand at the bottom of the stairs, keeping watch on the NW passageway, while Ipshivi scuttles across the ceiling unseen.

Aeranduil silently creeps behind her, although on the floor, towards the two giants.

They appear to be either asleep, or drunk, or both, and they do not wake up as Aeranduil approaches the first.

As he did moments before, he nocks an arrow, takes aim at the creatures neck, picking out the spot at the crook of the neck, and lets go of the bowstring.  As before, the arrow catches the giant below the jaw and heads straight for its brain.  It lets out a death rattle before its eyes close once again.

As Ipshivi and Aeranduil brace for the other giant to awaken -- it does not, so the elf repeats the same procedure upon the second 'watchman'.

The giants eyes shoot open as the arrow enters its brain stem, then attempts to let out a low scream, but to no avail, as the nerve centers are quickly severed.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Watchtower Group]
Aeranduil breathes a sigh of relief as the third giant is slain without the alarm being raised.  Then, he moves to inspect the main gate leading outside. He initiatlly looks for a lock or bar of some sort, or perhaps some mechanism for opening the great doors.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Watchtower group]

Aeranduil inspects the door -- he sees a heavy bar as the only means of keeping them closed.

The doors appear to be massive, however, so even without the bar in place, they look difficult to move for people your size.

[/sblock]

OOC: updated map -- posted so that the outside group can see.


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=watchtower group]
Sanne will check for anything arcane, if Aeranduil doesn't discover a mechanism quickly.
[/sblock]

Edit: Ninja'd again. Also, how high is the bar?


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil too considers the bar across the door. He glances at Morika. "Morika, I know that you are stronger than you look. Grab one side, and let us see if we can lift this bar." The elf keeps his voice low as he speaks, just to be safe.


[sblock=For DM]
Aeranduil has a STR of 16, and Morika's is 20...hopefully the two of them can move the bar and push the door open.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The bar is about 5 1/2' above the ground.

"This shouldn't be no trouble." says the druid as she positions herself under the bar -- she grasps the giant-sized hand-hold and pushes it, with some ease towards the opposite door.

Once the door is free, she puts her shoulder to it, but it doesn't budge.  Aeranduil steps up, puts his shoulder to it as well and pushes, but it still doesn't move.

About 30 seconds later, they finally get it to budge, it opens about 3 feet, and you see the three others waiting impatiently outside.


----------



## Rhun

"Welcome to my humble abode, friends," says Aeranduil quietly to his companions waiting outside. "I'm afraid we started the party without you, but I'm quite sure there is plenty of fun to be had." He keeps his voice low as we waves the rest of the group in.

When everyone is gathered, he speaks again, still keeping his voice down. "We've eliminated three hill giant guards. Apparently they didn't take their duties too seriously. My guess is that our time is limited before their bodies are discovered. So we should decide how to proceed, as quickly as possible."


----------



## Redclaw

Just so long as ye didn't kill 'em all, Thanor grumbles quietly.  As fer proceedin', I suggest we proceed to find some giants and chop 'em down.  Of course, I'm jest the hired axe.  Ye know what yer mission is better'n me.


----------



## Rhun

"So which way then?" asks the archer. "Ipshivi, do you want to scout ahead, and see what you see?"


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Let's move out then," Ipshivi whispered from overhead.  "I'll move down this near hall- too much noise behind those double doors.  Remember, if things go wrong, try to get out- if the doors get shut, there is still a rope out through the watchtower.  And if you see anything, hit it hard and fast- we've got no allies roaming around free in here..."

OOC: With that said, Ipshivi will move ahead, through the door at the "NW" corner of the entry (closest to the front doors).  She is still moving along the ceiling, invisible and Move Silent at +17 (she'll take the -5 for moving at nearly full speed).


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil follows after Ipshivi (the best he can, considering he can't see her), moving cautiously. He dashes from corner to corner, using the walls as cover, and peaking out to make sure the coast is clear before moving on. He holds _Taurionamarth_ at the ready, set to let arrows fly at the first sign of danger.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith hears the plans of the halfling and he nods.  "This sounds acceptable and wise.  I will follow slightly behind, as my armor is not quiet."  The halfork then takes the same path as Ipshivi and Aeranduil, although several paces behind.

(OOC: I assume the three spells he cast upon himself went off all right?)


----------



## s@squ@tch

The invisible halfling moves towards the north*east* door (this is the closest to the front doors) and attempts to open it from her perch on the ceiling, but to no avail -- it is just too large and heavy.

Hearing her effort on the door, Morika and Aeranduil once again move up to the door, and after about 15 seconds, are able to get it to open enough for the group to move through.

Moving up the hallway, Ipshivi moves about 35' before she sees a door to the left, 10' past the door, the hallway T's and ends.


OOC: Ceilings are 20' high, all spells for Yoggrith and Voadam were successfully cast.  about 10 rounds have transpired since their casting.

Yoggrith: _Shield of Faith _(70/80 rounds), _Spikes_ (~ 8 hrs), _Bears Endurance_ (70/80 rounds)
Voadam: _Mage Armor_ (~ 7 hrs)


----------



## drothgery

Sanne adjusts her position in the marching order, so she's behind Aeranduil and Ipshivi, but close to the lead.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshiv paused and perched for a moment, just long enough to employ one of her wands.  While she remained invisible, now a faint puff of dim greenish light floated along about 5 feet behind her, allowing the others to gauge her (approximate) position.  Then she moved up to the intersection and glanced around the corner- the first door looked to lead to the same area as the large and noisy double doors...

OOC: One daily use of Eternal wand of Prestidigitation, for one hour of minor effects.  Dim 'tracking' light- just enough for sharp eyed folks who know where to look, too dim to stand out otherwise...


----------



## s@squ@tch

As you creep up to the "T" in the hallway, you start to hear some voices -- somewhat high-pitched, but sounds as if there is some rollicking and some smacks and shouts coming from both ways.

OOC: Those without darkvision and/or low light vision can only see the dim light behind Ipshivi, as the only source of light is the dim lamp on the wall above Aeranduil's position.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi paused for just a moment, listening, then began to work her way along the longer section of corridor.  As she moved, she kept her keen ears clear, trying to determine if the voices were saying anything useful...

OOC: Moving east along the corridor ceiling, close to the north wall.  Free active Listen +12 each round (from Quick Reconnoiter), and she does speak Giant.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil pauses to wait for Ipshivi to either move on, or give some sign as to their next step.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ipshivi creeps along the ceiling towards the east -- as she reaches the corner she hears footsteps above the din of yelling and other voices coming from the hallway ahead and behind.

Looking around the corner, her heart skips a beat -- a giant is walking towards her from the north....

She does notice a door behind here at the corner, plus two more doors along the left hand side of the corridor heading to the north.

OOC: Actions?  Also, to give you the idea of what is considered shadowy illumination on the map -- the darker section near BI/BJ 37 would be that.


----------



## Redclaw

As he waits for the action to start, Thanor activates his axe's shocking bite.  Once that's done, he stares down the hallway, as if willing a giant to appear.


----------



## pathfinderq1

At the sight of the giant, Ipshivi scampered back around the corner.  In the air beside her, the faint ball of green light shifted to red, and began to flash- it was still faint enough to be subtle if you didn't know where to look, but she hoped it would be warning enough, since she didn't dare cry out.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Just to say, hello, I read pages 40-50, now starting from the begining.
S@s, what about character changes I proposed?


----------



## Rhun

"Trouble," hisses Aeranduil to the rest of the group. He waves Thanor forward, and then points to the corner, indicating that the dwarf should be ready to spring into the corridor. 

The elf then moves a bit down the passage, fading into the shadows there in hopes of launching a surprise attack on any giants that may happen his way.

*Move to BJ38, Hide +11*


----------



## s@squ@tch

The elf disappears from view of his comrades around the corner. [BJ38]

As the rest of the group stands in the hallway, the giant comes into partial view to Sanne, who can just see a piece of him as he rounds the corner.

Ipshivi is directly above the giant, on the ceiling, looking down at him.

OOC: Actions?  In another moment, he will be able to see Sanne.


----------



## Rhun

*I'm assuming Aeranduil can get off a surprise round if he fires his bow at the giant?*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yes, until the giant sees the folks in the hallway leading to the south, (Sanne/Thanor/Yoggrith/etc) you would have the opportunity for a surprise round.


----------



## Rhun

Hoping his companions will pull together and act, Aeranduil sights an arrow on the giant from his position in the shadows, and lets shaft fly.


*Single attack only for surprise round:

Attack +18, damage 1d8+8+2d6 bane+1d8 range precision*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Surprise Round*

*Aeranduil* - attack Giant - MISS with Nat 1
*Ipshivi* - Move to BJ53, draw wand.
*Sanne* - Move to BK41


The unseen elf draws back his bowstring and takes aim at the lumbering giant, but, finds that attacking a walking, alert giant can prove more difficult than a sleeping one, as his fingers catch on the bowstring and send the arrow off target immediately. 

Ipshivi _*feels*_ the arrow pass her by -- just missing her by an inch.

As the arrow strikes the wood wall at the end of the corridor with a loud "thwock", the giant's head wheels around and sees it.  A look of slight confusion is on his face as he whirls his head back around and looks down the hallway....
_
Well so much for the element of surprise_, Ipshivi thought. Now things were going to get messy... With a sigh, she scampered across the ceiling, moving into the corner so that she had a clear line of sight down both hallways. As she moved, she rummaged through her Haversack in search of yet another wand.

Sanne, after noticing the giant to be not carrying rocks, or any visible, throwable object, slides over against the wall and waits for the giant to approach.



OOC: All others unable to act in surprise round, but can roll initiative and actions for round 1.  Use last map posted above for positions.



Aeranduil Surprise Attack on Hill Giant (1d20+18=19, 2d8+8=20, 2d6=9)


----------



## Rhun

Wow, that's a crappy natural 1 at a most inopportune time. Especially with a high damage roll like that. *SIGH*


----------



## drothgery

(if the giant doesn't appear to be carrying any rocks or other ranged weapons)
Sanne moves a square over to BK41 (which should put her out of the Giants LOS, and allow her to 5' step into flanking position if it charges Aeranduil).

(if it does appear to have ranged weapons)
Sanne moves to BI45, closing with the giant as quickly as possible.


----------



## Voadam

Moving quickly the green wizard draws forth a wand as he moves to the corridor and points it at the ground under the giant's feet, with a word the footing for the giant becomes dubious.

Initiative 21 

grease forcing a reflex save and if he tries to move through it a balance check with failure halting him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Will finish surprise round once Ipshivi acts, then begin round 1.


----------



## pathfinderq1

_Well so much for the element of surprise_, Ipshivi thought.  Now things were going to get messy...  With a sigh, she scampered across the ceiling, moving into the corner so that she had a clear line of sight down both hallways.  As she moved, she rummaged through her Haversack in search of yet another wand.

OOC: Move to BJ 53 (right in the corner) to keep watch for further foes.  Retrieve Wand of Ventriloquism from Haversack.  Initiative 1d20+8= 21; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1 - Partial*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Move to BJ40, ready action (invoke anklet of translocation) - action triggered, teleport to BJ38
21 - Ipshivi - Move to BJ53 (on ceiling) 
19 - Giant - Charges Morika -attack - MISS (no one there), Will save vs Test of Mettle FAIL, Reflex Save vs. Grease FAIL, Will save vs Bane FAIL
19 - Sanne - (delayed until after giant) - Tumble to BI40, attack giant HIT (crit) for 30 damage
19 - Voadam - (delayed until after giant) - cast Grease (BJ41 - BI42 affected)
15 - Thanor - Test of Mettle, move to BK40, attack giant MISS
9 - Aeranduil - 5' step to BJ37, full attack - HIT/MISS (Nat 1)/HIT for 42 damage 
3 - Yoggrith - Cast Bane, step to BL40

*

Morika moves to the intersection mentally preparing for the charge she expects from the giant. Still she is confident that if it happens she can avoid it without much trouble. Holding the rage of the beast under tight control she calmly steps out in front of it.

"Hey, ugly, don't you just love when meals walk up on you?"

_Well so much for the element of surprise_, Ipshivi thought. Now things were going to get messy... With a sigh, she scampered across the ceiling, moving into the corner so that she had a clear line of sight down both hallways. As she moved, she rummaged through her Haversack in search of yet another wand.

The giant looks slightly puzzled by the words of Morika, but his intent appears clear -- he raises his great club and charges the small shifter, closing the distance between them in the blink of an eye - as he raises his club high over his head, the shifter winks out of sight, and instantly appears back by Yoggrith and Thanor -- the swing of the greatclub meets nothing but flooring.  The giant lets out a confused cry.

Cursing under her breath about her compatriots lack of tactical sense, Sanne moves to a position where her less-nimble collegues can move in more effectively, and attacks the giant, piercing its thigh with her rapier, nicking a major artery, causing blood to splatter on those within 5'.

Moving quickly the green wizard draws forth a wand as he moves to the corridor and points it at the ground under the giant's feet, with a word the footing for the giant becomes dubious.  The giants feet slip out from underneath it and he drops to the floor with a loud "THUD"

Finally, Thanor chortles in satisfaction as he sees the giant round the corner ahead. This is what me axe has been waitin' for! Striding forward, he calls out a challenge, then brings his axe down on the giant's forward leg. That'll teach ye to look where ye're goin', ye overgrown goblin!

Aeranduil steps backward, snaps up his bow, and unleashes a volley of deadly arrows at the giant, the first one strikes it squarely in the chest, the second flies off at a bizarre angle and flies down the hallway -- impaling itself against the far wall and missing the invisible Ipshivi by a mere inches.  The elf corrects his aim and hits his target with his 3rd arrow.

As the action begins and the fighting ramps up, but no one yet getting hurt... Yoggrith has a few seconds to consider various alternate options.

"This creature needs to learn a little fear I think." says the halfork. He quickly casts a compulsion on the giant, then moves right behind Thanor. 

OOC:

Initiatives posted.  Just a question @ Voadam - since you act before the giant, you want to cast grease underneath the giant where he currently stands, correct? 

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (60/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (65/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(180/200)
Morika: (66/66) - 
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (110/110)

Giant: 72 dmg, _prone_, _Test of Mettle_, _Bane _

Gray area is _Grease_ AOE, blue halo means prone.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne waits for the giant to act before making her move. (Delay)

[sblock=ooc]
She doesn't want to be up in melee against a giant by herself, and would rather not have to resort to tumbling tricks to set up flanking, so she's trying to encourage a fight at the intersection, where up to six people / friendly summoned creatures could melee the giant instead of two.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Morika charges the giant horns growing as she gets traction. She tries to get to him before he draws weapon.

Attack(1d20+13=21); Damage(7d6+8=30); Strength check (1d20+8=28); Action point use if roll 7-(1d6=1, 1d6=1) 

OOC: assuming charge is possible, moving as needed and then charging once the line is clear. Rolls tomorrow when I get time to analyze butt damage (and why isida had 2d8 base)

OOC2: breaking isida's habbit on getting 1 for charge; nat 20 for strength check - one giant on his knees if hit flat-footed  No action points used (luckily )


----------



## Rhun

*Waiting on the giant's move before posting action for Aeranduil.*


----------



## DEFCON 1

Being the deliberate sort that he is... Yoggrith waits patiently for everyone to jump to action before he bothers considering what should be done to punish these giants that offended his Lord.

"So it begins, my Lord.  For you do I raise my hand, in the name of the Shadow."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@Morika: you are unable to charge in this round, so do you plan on moving to the "T" in the hallway to get a clear path at the giant?

Sanne is delaying, Ipshivi has an action posted, I'll NPC Voadam to have him delay until after the giant, just need clarification from Morika on her updated action and I'll post the giants move and updated map.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: So, Arenduil already made his shot and giant has an option to withdraw as he is almost at the intersection? And I cannot charge...it would help to know the result of grease before acting. On the other hand, if I go out on the intersection giant can charge and there is nothing I can do about it, right?

IC:

Morika moves to the intersection mentaly preparing for the charge she expects from the giant. Still she is confident that if it happens she can avoid it without much trouble. Holding the rage of the beast under tight control she calmly steps out in front of it.

"Hey, ugly, don't you just love when meals walk up on you?"

OOC: ready action: prepare the reaction on charge Anklet of translocation 10' back at the moment of his strike. Anklet of translocation gives swift action 10' teleport. AC 24; defensive action as possible (I believe total defense is full round? so no go) chargin the giant on her next init.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Ping!*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sorry - have had family in town since Wednesday + holiday weekend -- will be updating probably tomorrow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: ok, actions updated -- rest of group can post actions.  Voadam will cast grease underneath the giant on his turn.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil steps backward, snaps up his bow, and unleashes a volley of deadly arrows at the giant.


]5' step to BJ37, Full Attack vrs Giant

_Rapid Shot_, _Point Blank Shot_ and _Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer_ in effect.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)

[sblock=Adjust for Range from Woodland Archer]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Umm, just a little adjustment if possible...when I said 10' back I meant back from where she's currently facing (that would be along the corridor to BJ 38)

The reason is twofold: one she won't get in the way of others in already crowded hallway and two, she gets her minimum charge distance and finishes the sentence as she gores the brute like gorebrute elite she is  I'd use rolls from above if allowed, this is same action just one round delayed.


"But you need to be careful, some food can bite back!"


----------



## drothgery

Cursing under her breath about her compatatriots lack of tactical sense, Sanne moves to a position where her less-nimble collegues can move in more effectively, and attacks the giant, peircing its hide with her rapier.

[sblock=mechanics]
Tumble to BI40; auto-success

Attack giant with her (temporarily) _+1 lightning, giant bane rapier_
19 on the die +13 = critical threat, assuming a 32 hits
confirmation check
12 on the die + 13 = 25
3d6+7+d6 electricty = 18 base damage (1 point electricity)
(if 25 confirms the crit), d6 + 7 damage = 12 damage

so, assuming a crit confirmation, she does 30 damage, 1 of which is electrical
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Finally, Thanor chortles in satisfaction as he sees the giant round the corner ahead.  This is what me axe has been waitin' for!  Striding forward, he calls out a challenge, then brings his axe down on the giant's forward leg.  That'll teach ye to look where ye're goin', ye overgrown goblin!

[sblock=ooc] Move to BK40
Swift Action: Test of Mettle vs. giant, Will Save DC 15 or the giant is compelled to attack me above all other targets, although not forced to attack mindlessly.
Attack giant, hits AC 18 for 4 regular and 5 lightning damage.
Giant is the focus of my dodge and Shield Block, making my AC effectively 30 vs. the giant's attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round 1 updated, just need Yoggrith to act, then round 2 begins. Will update map at end of round.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the action begins and the fighting ramps up, but no one yet getting hurt... Yoggrith has a few seconds to consider various alternate options.

"This creature needs to learn a little fear I think." says the halfork.  He quickly casts a compulsion on the giant, then moves right behind Thanor.  (Cast _Bane_, step to BL40)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round 1 complete, Morika, Ipshivi up for Round 2.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You hear stirrings behind the door to your back.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

See this post for Morika actions
and this one for the rolls. Except you don't need to worry about downing the giant, he's already down. I believe he's big enough to charge him even when he's prone?


----------



## Voadam

"*Swarm him quick!"* 

Being prone he has a -4 AC penalty to melee attacks, a -4 penalty on his own melee attacks, and provokes AoOs to get up, though he also gets a +4 AC bonus against ranged attacks.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi gave a soft cluck of dismay- this giant was down, but it sounded like more trouble was on the way...  She tapped the wand she had drawn, and her voice was barely audible closer to the fight.  "We've got more activity, behind the door at the corner that giant came from.  I'll let you know if I get any numbers..."  Then she got ready to move.


OOC: Activating her Wand of Ventriloquism, moving her voice down the hall towards the fight so she doesn't need to shout.  If the door opens out, she move north far enough to avoid it if it swings open.  Otherwise she'll stay put, and keep passing info to the group.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil prepares to fire more arrows into the fallen giant, but holds to see if his companions can dispatch it quickly...

*Aeranduil's initiative is low, so just waiting to see if the others can kill it before his turn...or if more foes make their appearance.*


----------



## drothgery

If the Giant's not dead by the time Sanne acts, she'll attack it; if it goes down in one hit and there's another enemy on the field, she'll move afterwards.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Shift -- Charge giant - HIT for 30 damage, giant still prone.
21 - Ipshivi - Use Wand of Ventriloquism
20 - Something - Unseen to all
19 - Giant - Attack Thanor (while prone) HIT (crit unconfirmed) for 16 damage
19 - Sanne - Attack Giant - HIT for 26 damage, move to BI46, balance check in Grease PASS
19 - Voadam - Move to BI42
15 - Thanor - Move to BJ40
9 - Aeranduil - Ready action - attack any new enemy - 2 HITS for 39 damage
3 - Yoggrith - Move to BJ43
1 - Somethings - Unseen action, then a move action into hallway

*

"But you need to be careful, some food can bite back!" says the shifter as she lowers her horns and charges the downed giant -- she catches him with her horns in the ribcage, sending more gouts of blood into the air and hallway.

Ipshivi gave a soft cluck of dismay- this giant was down, but it sounded like more trouble was on the way... She tapped the wand she had drawn, and her voice was barely audible closer to the fight. "We've got more activity, behind the door at the corner that giant came from. I'll let you know if I get any numbers..." Then she got ready to move, but her position on the ceiling kept her above the door jamb, so she continued to watch the door behind and below her.

The giant, although not the sharpest tool in the shed, knows he is in dire trouble.  He yells for help in giant and attempts to hit the dwarf with his greatclub from his downed position, and amazing is able to connect with his club and also knock the small dwarf into next week.

Seeing an opening, the Khoravar thrusts her rapier once more into the giant and its eyes flutter before its head falls to the floor in a thump and goes unconscious.   Sanne then jumps over the giant, doing her best to stay on her feet within the greasy area, and heads down the hallway.

Voadam moves forward and readies his web wand to stop any charging reinforcements.

Bah, Thanor huffs as he shakes off the club hit. Ye weren't much, were ye. At least we'll likely see some o' yer brothers soon. He moves to stand in the middle of the intersection, shield and axe at the ready.

As the prone giant breathes his last, Yoggrith raises a shaggy black eyebrow and coyly smiles. He then follows the others as they move down the hall toward Ipshivi.

The door underneath Ipshivi bursts open into the hallway, and a giant lumbers out.

This one is wearing similar hide armor, but also has a large sack hanging from his belt with several lumps visible.  

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You see another giant about to enter the hallway from the same door below you.
[/sblock]

Aeranduil quickly unleashes a volley of arrows down the hallway, connecting with two arrows, eliciting a shout of pain from the giant.

OOC:

Will post updated map in a bit.

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (59/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (65/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(179/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Shifting (10/10), Barkskin (779/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (94/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _prone_, _Test of Mettle_, _Bane _, _unconscious_
Giant #2: 39 dmg

Gray area is _Grease_ AOE, blue halo means prone.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil readies to fire on the first enemy reinforcements he sees.

*Ready Action to Full Attack (as per last round) the first enemy to come into view.*


----------



## Redclaw

Bah, Thanor huffs as he shakes off the club hit.  Ye weren't much, were ye.  At least we'll likely see some o' yer brothers soon.  He moves to stand in the middle of the intersection, shield and axe at the ready.


----------



## drothgery

Following up her attack, Sanne moves down the hall in the invisible halfling's direction.

"Now if we can just make all of them attack us one at time in confined spaces, these giants aren't going to give us any trouble." She says.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the prone giant breathes his last, Yoggrith raises a shaggy black eyebrow and coyly smiles.  He then follows the others as they move down the hall toward Ipshivi.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam moves forward and readies his web wand to stop any charging reinforcements.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 4?*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Move to BI43
21 - Ipshivi - Move into room.
20 - Female Giant - Move to  BL/BK 39/40, attack Thanor - MISS
19 - Giant - Dead
19 - Sanne - Tumble to BI50, attack Giant HIT for 19 damage, 
19 - Voadam - Can't move this round due to failed Grease balance check, uses Grease wand again on BI/BJ 52/53
15 - Thanor - Attack Hill Giantess - 1 HIT for 10 damage
9 - Aeranduil - 5' to BI38, Attack Giant #2 - 2 HIT for 34 damage
3 - Yoggrith - delay
1 - Giant #2 - Reflex Save Success, Balance Check Pass - 5' step to BI/BH 52/53 - Attack Sanne 1 HIT (crit confirmed) for 27 damage
1 - Giant #3 - Balance Check PASS - 5' step to BJ/BK 52/53 - Attack Sanne - 1 HIT for 19 damage
*

"Move people, I'm on the wrong side of the giant. C'mon, move!"

Morika moves through Voadam and stops just in front of him.

"There is another one right behind him," Ipshivi warned, though her actual position and the apparent origin of her voice remained apart. "Somebody better watch the back, or we're going to get pinned down in the hall," she added. Then, driven by her instinctive curiousity, she moved through the now open door, into the room the giants had come from... 

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You move 5' down the wall to reach the door jamb, then crawl into the room, above the 2nd giant who hasn't reached the hallway yet.

The room you enter is roughly 60' x 40', with ten giant sized beds covered in skins and hides with footlockers at the base of each.  There are some items of clothing hanging from walls and a couple of torches are smouldering in wall cressets.
[/sblock]

A door swings open back in the hallway -- Thanor, Voadam, and Morika see behind them a large, female giant step out into the hallway, wielding a large club -- she sees the downed giant underneath Voadam's feet and shrieks -- raising the club and attempting to hit the dwarf before her, but she swings wide.

Sanne carefully closes on the new giant, dancing inside of its reach. _This is probably going to hurt, she thinks._  She stays low against the wall and surges forward with her rapier -- connecting with the giants leg, severing sinew and bone.

[sblock=Voadam]
Grease DC10 balance check:
Balance check in grease (1d20+2=9) 
[/sblock]

The wizard ironically slips upon the grease he created, but creates another patch at the end of the hallway underneath the new giant.

While this is occuring, Aeranduil nocks three more  arrows and sends them sailing towards the giant in the hallway -- the first one strikes true, the second misses to the left, and the third finds its mark.

Perfectly content to keep the new arrival's attention focused on him, Thanor swings his axe in a vicious overhead cut, then brings it around for a backswing aimed at the giantess' kneecap. Ye best be helpin' the half-elf, he shouts across to Morika.

Yoggrith waits for someone to get clubbed like a baby seal.

He doesn't need to wait long -- the giant who emerged from the doorway, a mere moments ago, already riddled with many arrows and other wounds, steps backwards slightly -- then brings his greatclub mightily down upon the Khoravar -- nearly splitting her skull into several pieces with a vicious blow -- the club continues through her to the floor, where the giant tries to land a second blow upon her, but his momentum throws off his swing.

Another giant looms out of the doorway onto the greased floor -- it looks exceptionally light upon his feet as it successfully remains standing.  It swings its club and catches the halfelf in the chest -- causing her to spit blood from the grevious wound. 

[sblock=Yoggrith]
You were delaying until after the hill giantess attacked, which was before most of the party, if you meant until after the last giant attacked, you would go here -- but you'd not be able to reach Sanne and heal her this round, due to the distance involved.  I will update your action in this round if you would like to change it.
[/sblock]

OOC:

First map is for everyone EXCEPT Ipshivi, second map is for Ipshivi ONLY.

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (59/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (19/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(179/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Shifting (7/8), Barkskin (778/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_, _Ventriloquism_ (8/10)
Thanor: (94/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _prone_, _Test of Mettle_, _Bane _, _unconscious_
Giant #2: 112 dmg
Giant #3:
Giantess: 10 dmg

Gray area is _Grease_ AOE, blue halo means prone. Red is _Bane_


----------



## drothgery

Sanne carefully closes on the new giant, dancing inside of its reach. _This is probably going to hurt_, she thinks.

[sblock=mechanics]
Tumble to BI50, unless it's possible to charge and tumble at the same time.

She'll use her counterstrike bracers to riposte if attacked.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil steps forward to get a better bead on the giant, and continues to fire arrow after arrow into the massive brute.



5' step to BI38, Full Attack vrs Giant

_Rapid Shot_ and _Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer_ in effect (and _Precise Shot_ if necessary).

3 arrows: +16/+11/+16 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)

[sblock=Adjust for Range from Woodland Archer]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam changes his mind and goes with the grease wand again, hoping to create a pileup of giants at the doorway.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Paging Morika and Ipshivi to round 4....


----------



## pathfinderq1

"There is another one right behind him," Ipshivi warned, though her actual position and the apparent origin of her voice remained apart.  "Somebody better watch the back, or we're going to get pinned down in the hall," she added.  Then, driven by her instinctive curiousity, she moved through the now open door, into the room the giants had come from...

OOC: round 2/10 for the Ventriloquism, used for a warning (roughly near Sanne's position on the map); then move south into room (still on ceiling) and take a look around (Active Listen/Spot sweep with Quick Reconnaisance; Listen +12/Spot +8)


----------



## Rhun

At Ipshivi's warning, Aeranduil keeps his ears open for any threat from behind. 

Listen +8


----------



## Neurotic

"Move people, I'm on the wrong side of the giant. C'mon, move!"

Morika moves through Voadam and stops just in front of him. Unable to charge, she slings one of her bullets into the giant. 

OOC: (please roll att BAB +6 (+2 DEX) dmg 1d4+6). I guess that covers move + standard action


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]
In order to draw your sling (free action), you'd have to sheathe your scimitar (move action).

Morika, up until this point, has always had her scimitar drawn.....

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Oh, sorry didn't realize it. And she doesn't have javelins. Ah well, she then moves as indicated ending just in front of Shadow's favored


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Yoggrith and Thanor act, then the giants.


----------



## Redclaw

Perfectly content to keep the new arrival's attention focused on him, Thanor swings his axe in a vicious overhead cut, then brings it around for a backswing aimed at the giantess' kneecap.  Ye best be helpin' the half-elf, he shouts across to Morika.
[sblock=ooc] Full attack vs. female giant, hits AC 30 for 8 and 2 lightning, hits AC 16 for 9 and 5 lightning[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Morika charges ahead ending side by side with Sanne. Her long charge looses some momentum and she hits as she can.

Attack(1d20+14=23); damage (7d6+8=35); Strength check(1d20+8=12) 

OOC: I guess giant stays on his feet, too low STR check to imbalance him?


----------



## drothgery

OOC: If no one moves, Sanne will full attack the giant she's next to in the next round, and use her counterstrike bracers if she's attacked. Beyond that, I'm gone until Monday night.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam, having never seen a female hill giant before is a bit startled by her appearance and loses his footing at an inopportune moment. "*Ymir's cloven skull!*" He curses out in shock.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]
Female Hill Giants are scary looking creatures.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Voadam]
> Female Hill Giants are scary looking creatures.
> [/sblock]



s@su@tch
[sblock]Indeed. I have given up plans to seduce information out of one.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: To keep the combat progressing --  I will NPC Yoggrith if no action is posted by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Rhun

OOC: Aeranduil is most anxious to shoot some more giants. Did Def Con go on vacation or something? He hasn't posted for a long time here.


----------



## Voadam

"*I really need to make a wand of lightning bolts*." The wizard mutters to himself as things start to heat up.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]
Extreme rp xp's can be earned by successfully seducing a female hill giant.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Can Aeranduil shoot again yet. He is getting antsy.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith waits patiently for the female giant to whallop one of his compatriots.  Then he moves to that person to heal them.  (Holding action until after giant attacks, then will heal whomever gets hit)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 5*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Charge Giant #3 - HIT for 35 damage
21 - Ipshivi - Unseen Action
20 - Female Giant - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
19 - Sanne - 5' to BI51 - attack Giant #2 - HIT for 19 damage, Attack Giant #3 - HIT for 14 damage
19 - Voadam - Hold Action
15 - Thanor - Attack Giantess - 1 HIT for 19 damage
9 - Aeranduil - Attack Giant #3 - 3 HIT for 67 damage
3 - Yoggrith - Cast Darkness on staff, move to BI47.
1 - Giant #3 - Attack Morika - 2 MISS
*

Morika charges ahead ending side by side with Sanne. Her long charge looses some momentum as she rushes down the hallway, but she connects with the giant that just stepped out of the doorway -- its able to retain its feet at the moment.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
The entire inside of the Steading is as damp as that outside -- floors, walls, ceilings -- moss patches are seen on several spots inside the barracks.

But you think you can get the bed to catch fire with your twig.  The hides and furs start to smoke slowly.  (Will take several minutes for the smoke to be noticeable though.)

Also, your invisibility is not broken, as I don't view that as a direct attack on the giants.
[/sblock]

The giantess outside begins to cry slightly as she continues to see the dead male in the hallway, and she swings wildly with her club at the dwarf in front of her, but is unable to hit anything but the floor.

"It should be one in just a second here." Sanne says, as she steps up to full attack.

*"Hang on Sanne!" *Voadam points his web wand at the two giants she faces and ponders a way to entangle them without gooping up the skysailor.

Not having a clear shot on the thing attacking Thanor, the elf targets the sole remaining giant at the end of the hallway.  The darkness that Yoggrith created was strange, but did not appear to affect his sight of the giant.

He launches his volley of arrows, and all three strike the giant, creating vicious wounds.  He screams out in pain!

The lone remaining giant at the end of the hall swings his club twice at Morika, but they bounce off of her toughened hide.

OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (58/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (19/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(178/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Shifting (8/10), Barkskin (777/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_, _Ventriloquism_ (7/10)
Thanor: (94/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _prone_, _Test of Mettle_, _Bane _, _unconscious_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, unconscious
Giant #3: 116 dmg
Giantess: 29 dmg

Gray area is _Grease_ AOE, blue halo means prone. Red is _Bane_


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith looks behind him and sees the khoravar get whalloped by both giants in the hallway.  A quick estimation tells him that he wouldn't be able to reach her and heal her wounds straight away.  He shouts to the female windcaptain the options before him.

"Sanne!  What are you intentions?  Do you want to back away so that I may heal your wounds, or are you moving in to engage those two beasts?"

(OOC: What Yoggrith will do will depend on what drothgery plans on doing during Sanne's upcoming action.  If he's going to have Sanne back away from the giants so as to draw them towards the group... then Yoggrith will delay until after her move action, thereby allowing him to step to her and cast _Cure Critical Wounds_ on her.

If he's going to have her step forward and engage both giants in melee where she stands, then Yoggrith will delay until after Sanne's action, then he will take his Move Action to go to BI49, and then cast _Darkness_ on his quarterstaff, thereby granting Sanne and himself Concealment - 20% miss chance from the giant's attacks.)


----------



## drothgery

OOC: It looks like Sanne was attacked twice, but hasn't taken the AoOs her _counterstrike bracers_ would let her take (and, more importantly, I said she was going to take if the opportunity presented itself). Lets get those resolved before I figure out what to do.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne] Didn't use the counterstrike bracers because Sanne doesn't have >5' reach.  
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC- for GM: [sblock] So from Ipshivi's view, there are no further giants in the barracks (?) room except the one heading out the door, right?  Just bunks and gear- no visible place for prisoners either?  What about the floor- earth, stone, or wood?  And any sign of activity in the hall heading 'north'? [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
No, you do not see any other giants in this room.  What you see is what you get -- just bunks and footlockers, basically.  No prisoner cells or prisoners.  Floor is wooden planks, and there has been no sign of activity from the northern hall, but now, since you are in the room (and the distance from the top of the door and the ceiling is blocking your view to the north (out of the room) at the moment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Voadam]
> Extreme rp xp's can be earned by successfully seducing a female hill giant.
> [/sblock]




[sblock]I guess it _is_ my duty. I will keep my eye out for others then. I'm guessing there will be more.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Ipshivi is up, then comely female giantess, then Sanne/etc/etc.

[sblock=Voadam]
Hmm, I think they might be closer to this.

giantess
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

GM: [sblock] Ipshivi scanned the room- looking first for additional threats, then for any sign that prisoners might be kept here.  Finding neither, she had a clever thought, surely provided by the Traveler.

The OUTSIDE of the building was mossy and wet, but the INSIDE seemed far drier.  Perhaps she could throw a little chaos into the mix, to confuse any potential response or pursuit.  With an impish, invisible smile she reached into her Haversack to retrieve a tiny twig, which she scraped across the rippled mithril of her armor.  A spark woke, fueled by alchemical tricks, and she flipped the nascent flame down onto the nearest bed- it wouldn't be quick, and it wouldn't burn down the whole place, but it ought to create a fire big enough to divide the giants' attention...

OOC: Retrieve and strike a tindertwig, drop it on the nearest cot.  It ought to burn, albeit slowly, but enough to get most of the room after a while (wood floor, cots, furs/blankets, wooden chests).  As noted, not intended for anything more than chaos/distraction.  If this doesn't count as an 'attack' she will head back out into the hall- if it does count as an attack, she will reinvoke Walk Unseen, then head out next round. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: ok, Ipshivi's action and Giantess's action updated above.  Next up Sanne/Voadam/Thanor/Aeranduil/Yoggrith


----------



## Voadam

*Ever Gallant*

"*Hang on Sanne!" *Voadam points his web wand at the two giants she faces and attempts to entangle them without gooping up the skysailor.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:


> Yoggrith looks behind him and sees the khoravar get whalloped by both giants in the hallway.  A quick estimation tells him that he wouldn't be able to reach her and heal her wounds straight away.  He shouts to the female windcaptain the options before him.
> 
> "Sanne!  What are you intentions?  Do you want to back away so that I may heal your wounds, or are you moving in to engage those two beasts?"




"It should be one in just a second here." Sanne says, as she steps up to full attack.

OOC: She should be able to 5' step to a position where she can attack both giants. Attacks are @ +13 and +8. 1st attack = 16 + 13 = 39, presumed hit for 19 damage on giant #2. 2nd attack = 16 + 8 = 24, presumed hit for 14 damage (if giant #2 goes down, then this is on giant #3). Again, if the opportunity arrises, Sanne will use her counterstriker bracers to riposte.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Sanne steps forward to attack, and Yoggrith finally acts when he sees her move.  "So be it." he says, and quickly waves his hand over the end of his quarterstaff, dimming the light in the hallway.  He then moves down the hall towards her, granting them both shadowy concealment from the giants.

(OOC:  Using my held action to go directly after Sanne:  Standard Action: Cast _Darkness_ on staff / Move Action to BI49 // _Darkness_ grants Sanne and Yoggrith Concealment - 20% miss chance from the giant's attacks.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: @yoggrith: Just wanted to double check that you realize that the giants will be within the 20' radius of the _darkness_ and also gain 20% concealment.  Also, I see on your sheet that your base movement is 30', but shouldn't it be 20' -- due to the full plate armor?

@voadam: _web_ has 20' radius spread -- where do you propose to have the center of the web area be?  keep in mind the ceiling is roughly 20' tall in this part of the Steading.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 5*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Attack Giant #3 - 2 HIT (crit unconfirmed) for 23 damage
21 - Ipshivi - Double move back to BJ45 - in darkness area
20 - Female Giant - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
19 - Sanne - Move to BJ47
19 - Voadam - Ready Action - use Wand of Web on BH53 - action triggered
15 - Thanor - Full Attack Giantess - 2 MISS
15 - Hill Giant youth #18 - Various movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #28 - Various movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #22 - Various movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #29 - Various movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #24 - Various movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #25 - Various movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #26 - Various movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #19 - Various movement
9 - Aeranduil - Attack Hill Giant youth #18 - 2 HIT for 44 damage, move to BI41, AoO misses
3 - Yoggrith - Cast Cure Critical Wounds on Sanne - heals 26 dmg
1 - Giant #3 - dead
*

Morika takes advantage of the shadowy conditions around her and catches the giant off guard with her blade -- it plunges unimpeded into its thigh and severs tendon and muscle -- almost cutting cleanly through the femoral artery, [crit threatened] but it glances off a piece of the thighbone, which almost jars the blade out of Morika's hand [nat 1 on confirmation].  She pulls the blade free and slices into his flesh again quickly -- then a moment passes, and the giant slumps to the floor -- its injuries too much to keep it alive, or on its feet.


"That room is empty- no more threats," Ipshivi called to the others as she scampered across the ceiling. "Let's not get spread out too far. We need to stay close enough to work together. I bet we're going to see a lot of giants any time now with all this shouting." Even as she spoke, she moved back towards the center of the group.

With only one opponent remaining and the others in a good position to fight it, Sanne moves back to Yoggrith's side, trying not to let her injuries show too much.

Voadam pushes down the corridor readying his wand to send webs further up the crossing corridor if giants appear.

Thanor continues to battle the giantess, but is unable to look at her directly, due to her intense anti-beauty, and the swings of his axe glance off of her high heels and shins.  

[sblock=Ipshivi]
Due to quick reconnoiter, your sensitive hearing picks up sounds coming from both the east and west.
[/sblock]

A rush of sound hits your ears as doors open and feet pound on the wood planks.  From 'round both corners come smaller versions of the giants -- one look at their faces makes you realize that these must be some of their young -- but the clubs in their hands and the wide-eyed expressions on their faces (when they see their fallen adults, makes you realize that they are not here to play games.

Several rush Aeranduil from the west, while Voadam spots several coming down the east hallway and he sends webbing up into the rafters.

Morika is able to avoid being completely entangled, but she is still within the web.  [Reflex Save pass]

Taking advantage of his years of training, Aeranduil quickly fires off a trio of deadly arrows right in the face of the giant youth standing in front of him, ducking and weaving in such a way that the enemy can't take advantage of his distraction.

The arrows fired, two of the three hitting, but not dropping the youth, the elven archer quickly retreats behind Thanor, deftly evading a swing of a greatclub in the process. [AoO misses]

Yoggrith turns to look back down the corridor, and as Sanne saddles up next to him, he nods without looking at her... then lightly places his hand on her upper arm, giving it a slight squeeze. The warming heat of healing energy passes between them, and the khoravar feels much better. 

OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (58/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(178/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Shifting (7/10), Barkskin (776/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Walk Unseen_, _Spiderwalk_, _Ventriloquism_ (6/10)
Thanor: (94/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _prone_, _Test of Mettle_, _Bane _, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, dead
Giant #3: 155 dmg, dead
Giantess: 29 dmg
Hill Giant Youth #18: 44 damage

Gray area is _Grease_ AOE, blue halo means prone. Dark Gray/black is _darkness_


----------



## DEFCON 1

(OOC: Yes, I know they'll also occasionally gain concealment... but cutting down on attacks that hit us is more important than the occasions where we might miss ours.  As far as my speed... I have this weird feeling that there was a reason that I had listed him with a 30' speed back during character creation, but I cannot recall what that might've been.  And I've yet to find an ability I have that also might explain it.  So I guess for now, I do only have 20')


----------



## Neurotic

Morika attacks stubbor giant that refuses to fall slashing low with her scimitar and then jumping up and grabbing with her free hand to pull her even higher and slashing wide accross lower stomach of the beast.

Full attack (1d20+13=24; 1d6+7=11; 1d20+8=15; 1d6+7=12) 

OOC: did I miss new map?


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Unless I'm seriously misreading the map, Morika's in melee with Hill Giant 3 right now; he's badly injured, but not down yet. Hill Giant #2 is unconscious.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sanne gets a map-reading merit badge -- Morika is in melee with giant #3 (since she charged him last round.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: And Aeranduil patiently waits for his initiative to come up.*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam sheathes a wand and takes a five foot step towards Sanne. He gestures and four bolts of magical force streak around Morikka to strike the giant.

ooc Magical missile 16 damage


----------



## pathfinderq1

"That room is empty- no more threats," Ipshivi called to the others as she scampered across the ceiling.  "Let's not get spread out too far.  We need to stay close enough to work together.  I bet we're going to see a lot of giants any time now with all this shouting."  Even as she spoke, she moved back towards the center of the group.

OOC: Double move (or so, about 40 feet), back towards the group near the female giant.  Still invisible and moving along the ceiling.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sanne/Voadam (magic missile was last round)/Thanor up.  Only foe visible is the giantess.


----------



## Neurotic

Changed my last post


----------



## drothgery

With only one opponent remaining and the others in a good position to fight it, Sanne moves back to Yoggrith's side, trying not to let her injuries show too much.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam pushes down the corridor readying his wand to send webs further up the crossing corridor if giants appear.


ooc move to BJ49 and ready action with webs to center webs at BH53 or as similar as I can if a giant appears.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Aeranduil, Yoggrith up.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith turns to look back down the corridor, and as Sanne saddles up next to him, he nods without looking at her... then lightly places his hand on her upper arm, giving it a slight squeeze.  The warming heat of healing energy passes between them, and the khoravar feels much better.  (Cast _Cure Critical Wounds_ on Sanne)


----------



## Rhun

Taking advantage of his years of training, Aeranduil quickly fires off a trio of deadly arrows right in the face of the giant youth standing in front of him, ducking and weaving in such a way that the enemy can't take advantage of his distraction.

The arrows fired, the elven archer quickly retreats behind Thanor.


*AC 23, HP 64/64


Full Attack vrs Giant in BI37
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer in effect, as well as Close Combat Shot class feature to avoid AoO from enemy.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)

Move to BI41 (provokes AoO from young giant in BI37 if he is still standing)*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round 5 complete.  New round begun, Morika/Ipshivi up.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika takes a rod from her belt and casts within webs. As the spell progresses, low drone can be heard and small sparks flash between her scimitar and the rod. After she is finished large version of the spark electrocutes three giant youths in the hall.

OOC: Arc of lightning 8d6; Reflex DC 17 for half.

Morika casts and then her violent temper quiets down when she sees the faces. She shouts:
"Oh, this is just wrong. They are children. Kids, surrender before you're hurt too. You there, big mama, tell them to stand down."


----------



## pathfinderq1

"There are more of them coming!  Get ready!," Ipshivi called out.  She scampered a bit further forward, just barely into range, then invoked a swirling arcane glob, hurling it at the giantess.

OOC: Move to BI 43 (or 42 if necessary to get a clean line); invoke an eldritch blast at the giantess, using her Bracers of the entangling blast.  Ranged touch +13 including point-blank, deals one half of 3d6+1; if the giantess takes damage, she is Entangled for 1d3 rounds, taking 1 extra Hp damage per round.  Ipshivi will be visible (for a moment), butstill on the ceiling and protected by her Entropic Warding.  Her first action next round wil be to reinvoke Walk Unseen.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne moves to attack the giantess, standing on the remains of one of the giants.

OOC: Move to BJ 40 and attack.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam shouts out in the giant tongue [sblock]*"Throw down your arms and surrender!"* [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 6*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Arc of Lightning affecting #24, 25, 26 for 31 damage before save
21 - Ipshivi - Move to BI43, Entangling Blast on Giantess HIT for 7 damage
20 - Female Giant - Attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 17 damage
19 - Sanne - Move to BJ41, attack Giantess HIT for 19 damage
19 - Voadam -Use Wand of Web in hallway
15 - Thanor - Attack Giantess 1 HIT for 11 damage, AoO on #18 HIT for 19 damage
15 - Hill Giant youth #18 - Move to BI40, provoke AoO from Thanor, dies
15 - Hill Giant youth #28 - Attack Thanor - MISS
15 - Hill Giant youth #22 - Attack Thanor - MISS
15 - Hill Giant youth #29 - Move to BI37
15 - Hill Giant youth #24 - Move to BJ53
15 - Hill Giant youth #20 - Move to BJ36
15 - Hill Giant youth #21 - Move to BI34
15 - Hill Giant youth #25 - Move to BI52 - Attack Morika - MISS
15 - Hill Giant youth #26 - Move to BJ52 - Attack Morika - HIT (crit confirmed) for 27 damage, concealment check PASS
15 - Hill Giant youth #19 - Move to BI53
15 - Hill Giant youth #23 - Move to BH53
9 - Aeranduil - Attack HGY#28 - 2 HIT for 38 damage
3 - Yoggrith - Cast Cure Serious Wounds, hold charge
*

Morika takes a rod from her belt and casts within webs. As the spell progresses, low drone can be heard and small sparks flash between her scimitar and the rod. After she is finished large version of the spark electrocutes three giant youths in the hall. 

Morika casts and then her violent temper quiets down when she sees the faces. She shouts:"Oh, this is just wrong. They are children. Kids, surrender before you're hurt too. You there, big mama, tell them to stand down." 

"There are more of them coming! Get ready!," Ipshivi called out. She scampered a bit further forward, just barely into range, then invoked a swirling arcane glob, hurling it at the giantess.

Bound by some unseen magicks, the female giantess struggles against her bonds, but continues to swing her club with great force at Thanor -- tears flowing down her cheeks -- she catches a surprised Thanor on the shoulder, tearing sinew and tendon free from bone underneath his armor.  She gets caught on her backswing and her blow is sent aside by the  knights shield.

Sanne seizes the opportunity and catapults herself from down the hallway -- over the fallen giant and plunges her blade deep into the woman's thigh.

Voadam shouts out in the giant tongue 
[sblock=Giant]
*"Throw down your arms and surrender!" *
[/sblock]

Voadam turns and points his wand past the giants swarming towards Aerundil, a giant mass of webs reaches out to ensnare them and impede their charge at the archer.

Thanor recovers hits wits and pushes the pain out of his mind, bringing his axe around and up toward the midsection of the woman, barely missing her waist with his upstroke, but opening up a new gash on the downstroke, the electricity surging through the haft.

The trio of young giants continue down the hallway towards Aeranduil and Thanor, rushing forward like the tide -- in a split second, Thanor's axe sails across the hallway in a wide sweep and catches the first one across the chest, cutting him in two as he collapses as a lump at Aeranduil's feet.

On the other end of the hallway, a charred group of giant teenagers come roaring around the corner swinging clubs wildly -- and swarm the small shifter.  She evades the first swing of the club, but the other youngster nails her across the face with a loud "*THWACK"* that can be heard resounding down the hallway.  

[sblock=Giant chatter for those who speak giant]
"Dey killed Ranna and Tord"

"Gar too!"

"Dese webs are sticky"

"Var -- go tell da udders -- we're stuck!"

"Smash dat elf!  Dose arrows are killing us!"

"Careful children -- dese outsiders are crafty!  Run away if ya can and alert da others."
[/sblock]



Aeranduil steps backward, and continues firing at the nearest of the giant youths -- the first arrow hits squarely in its chest, but the second arrow shaft breaks as the elf releases the bowstring (nat 1) , he quickly launches a third, which strikes true once more.

With the bleeding Morika on his way to him, Yoggrith casually whispers another prayer and has his hand infused with the healing energy before she even arrives.

OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (58/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(178/200)
Morika: (39/66) - Shifting (6/10), Barkskin (775/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Ventriloquism_ (5/10)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 66 dmg, _entangled_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 38 damage

Gray area is _Grease_ AOE, blue halo means prone. Dark Gray/black is _darkness_, Yellow is _web_


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil steps backward, and continues firing at the nearest of the giant adolescents.


*AC 23, HP 64/64

5' step back to BI42'
Full Attack vrs Giant in BI39
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam turns and points his wand past the giants swarming towards Aerundil, a giant mass of webs reaches out to ensnare them and impede their charge at the archer.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika quickly steps back from the webs and retreats to Yoggrith. She then scoops handfull of her sling stones and speaks a word in fey language. She then hurls small stone at the foremost youth, one clearly visible on the edge of the web.

OOC: I realize this is for next round since we are waiting for Yog.

Actions: move action - retreat; swift - cast giant's wrath on two sling stones; standard - throw +20attack (+6 BAB +6 STR +8 spell); 2d6+14 damage (6(STR)+8(spell) )
Attack; Damage (1d20+20=40, 2d6+14=22) 
Critical confirmation (1d20+20=27, 2d6+14=22)


----------



## drothgery

Sanne pushes her attack against the giantess.

OOC: Full attack, use counterstrike bracers if possible. Also, I think I saw something about DEFCON being gone until the 12th or 13th in the Talking the Talk forum.


----------



## DEFCON 1

With the bleeding Morika on his way to him, Yoggrith casually whispers another prayer and has his hand infused with the healing energy before she even arrives.  When the shifter does, he easily tags her and closes her wounds.  (Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Morika)


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: I'll try and get this updated tomorrow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 7*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Move to BI48, Cast Giant's Wrath, Throw Pebble at HGY#25 - HIT (crit confirmed) for 44 damage
21 - Ipshivi - Attack Giantess HIT for 14 damage
20 - Female Giant - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
19 - Sanne - Attack Giantess - 2 MISS
19 - Voadam -Cast Wall of Ice
15 - Thanor - Attack Giantess - 1 HIT for 16 damage
15 - Hill Giant youth #28 - Attack Thanor - MISS
15 - Hill Giant youth #22 - Attack Thanor - MISS
15 - Hill Giant youth #29 - Concealed in Web, has cover
15 - Hill Giant youth #24 - Unseen
15 - Hill Giant youth #20 - Concealed in Web, has cover
15 - Hill Giant youth #21 - Concealed in Web, has total cover
15 - Hill Giant youth #25 - Dead
15 - Hill Giant youth #26 - Unseen
15 - Hill Giant youth #19 - Unseen - was last seen Concealed in Web
15 - Hill Giant youth #23 - Unseen - was last seen Concealed in Web
9 - Aeranduil - Attack Hill Giant #28 - 2 HIT for 34 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  Cast Cure Serious Wounds on Morika, healing 25 damage
*

Morika quickly steps back from the webs and retreats to Yoggrith. She then scoops handfull of her sling stones and speaks a word in fey language. She then hurls small stone at the foremost youth, one clearly visible on the edge of the web -- it smacks him in the head and collapses his skull -- only the webbing keeps him on his feet.

Ipshivi clucked quietly in dismay. She knew their luck couldn't last- sooner or later the whole fortress would be roused against them, and none of the others seemed to share her caution. Still, they had a moment to work. Eschewing her instinct to hide, she fired another arcane bolt at the giantess, which hits with ease, eliciting another yowl of pain from the she-beast.

Swinging once again at the dwarf before her, the giantess misses badly, taking a chunk of wet wood out of the doorframe.

Sanne continues to press her attack against the hulking female, but her feet become coated with blood and she cannot keep her balance well, both lunges with her blade come up short of their mark.


Voadam shouts out *"The children are calling for other adults. I will block off this way." * Voadam backs up and invokes a wall of ice to block off the corridor on this side He then turns to the giantess and shouts out to her in giant.

The giantess looks at him, tears welling in her eyes, but as she opens her mouth to speak, the dwarves axe comes into view, swinging upward in a dangerous arc, cutting her across her midriff, exposing gore and bone -- she blinks twice, then her eyes roll back into her head and she collapses to the ground.

The two youths next to Thanor do their best attempt to hit him with their clubs, but both fail miserably.  Behind them, the group can see the others struggling within the web, but unable to move.

Aeranduil nocks three arrows and fires them into the wounded hill giant teenager, but is distracted by the falling hill giantess and sends the first arrow caroming off of Thanors helmet [nat 1] , he regains his composure and sinks the next two deep inside the chest of the hill giant, dropping it immediately.

With the bleeding Morika on his way to him, Yoggrith casually whispers another prayer and has his hand infused with the healing energy before she even arrives. When the shifter does, he easily tags her and closes her wounds. 

OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Web_ #1 (~30 min), _Web_ #2 (~ 30 min), _Wall of Ice_ (70/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (57/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(177/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Shifting (5/10), Barkskin (774/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Ventriloquism_ (4/10)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 96 dmg, _entangled_, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 69 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 72 damage, _dead_

blue halo means prone. Dark Gray/black is _darkness_, Yellow is _web_, _Wall of Ice _is Blue box in corridor




[/QUOTE]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi clucked quietly in dismay.  She knew their luck couldn't last- sooner or later the whole fortress would be roused against them, and none of the others seemed to share her caution.  Still, they had a moment to work.  Eschewing her instinct to hide, she fired another arcane bolt at the giantess.

OOC: Eldritch blast at giantess; ranged touch +13, 3d6+1 damage (point blank).


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil prepares to continue firing.

*OOC: Really just a bump.*


----------



## Voadam

*Voadam puts the moves on the hot mama*

Voadam shouts out "*The children are calling for other adults. I will block off this way.*" Voadam backs up and invokes a wall of ice to block off the corridor on this side. He then turns to the giantess and shouts out to her in giant.

[sblock]"*Lady! Surrender yourself to me, come with us and I will not use my fire magic on the children. Tell the childers to back away. If you come with me I will end the bloodshed. Hurry before the dwarf and elf slaughter them all. Throw down your weapon, trust me, and end this carnage! You can save them if you listen to me."*[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam puts the moves on the hot mama




*OOC: Best post title ever! *


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@Voadam:  Where do you want the Wall of Ice?  South corridor?  Can you list some coordinates?  Also, you want to block off the corridor from floor to ceiling, correct?


----------



## Voadam

Voadam moves to BJ 43 and seals off floor to ceiling BJ to BI 49.

Next round if she doesn't listen to reason I'll have a _suggestion_ for her.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I still haven't seen anything from Redclaw, so, I'll do my best to get this moving tonight.


----------



## s@squ@tch

_OOC: Sorry for the delay, but round 7 is complete above, accepting actions round 8.  _


----------



## drothgery

Despite misjudging her last few sword thrusts, Sanne remains confident, shifting to face one of the giant youths (5' step to BI40, on top of a corpse it looks like) and attacking it in turn (full attack).


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil continues firing off arrows, one after another after another, in an attempt to thin the horde of giants.


*AC 23, HP 64/64

FYI...Aeranduil should be in BI42 per last post.

Full Attack next closest giant:
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Neurotic

Morika moves back toward main group, pulling Yoggrith by the arm to follow her. If he resists she lets him go, but moves by him (to BJ45) keeping an eye for chance to throw another pebble and charge back into the fray.

OOC: if giant youths are high enough so she can target them without shooting into melee with her companions she throws her boulder at one of the youths. If not she readies an action to throw it at first giant to emerge from the web followed by a charge.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi gave a soft cluck of dismay, but followed it with a brief sigh of relief.  She knew there were more giants coming, but a moment's respite was welcome.  She called forth her concealing magics, then scampered across the ceiling towards the door that the giantess had opened.

OOC: Reinvoke Walk Unseen, then move action along the ceiling (20 feet) towards the door where the giantess came from.  If she makes it into the room this round, make a Listen/Spot sweep (free action)- otherwise that will wait until next round.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 8 - partial*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Move to BJ45
21 - Ipshivi - Invoke Walk Unseen, move into room where Giantess came from.
19 - Sanne - 5' step to BI40, attack HGY#22 - two MISS
19 - Voadam - Nothing
15 - Thanor - Attack HGY#22 - 2 HIT for 31 damage
15 - Hill Giant youth #22 - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
15 - Hill Giant youth #29 - Concealed in Web, has cover
15 - Hill Giant youth #24 - Unseen
15 - Hill Giant youth #20 - Concealed in Web, has cover
15 - Hill Giant youth #21 - Concealed in Web, has total cover
15 - Hill Giant youth #26 - Unseen
15 - Hill Giant youth #19 - Unseen - was last seen Concealed in Web
15 - Hill Giant youth #23 - Unseen - was last seen Concealed in Web
9 - Aeranduil - Attack HGY#22 - 2 HIT - 1 crit (confirmed) for 48 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  Move to BI45
*

Morika moves back toward main group, pulling Yoggrith by the arm to follow her. If he resists she lets him go, but moves by him keeping an eye open for a chance to throw another pebble and charge back into the fray, but is unable to find a clear throwing lane at the smaller hill giant youths.

Ipshivi gave a soft cluck of dismay, but followed it with a brief sigh of relief. She knew there were more giants coming, but a moment's respite was welcome. She called forth her concealing magics, then scampered across the ceiling towards the door that the giantess had opened.

[sblock=Ipshivi]

This room is a private bedroom of sorts -- one large bed graces the west wall, complete with a full set of what would appear to be luxurious, if you were a hill giant, furs.

A large bearskin decorates the floor immediately before the bed.  Along each wall are dressers, a vanity along the south wall, and a  large sitting chair in a corner.  A few torches, high on the walls, illuminate the room.
[/sblock]

Despite misjudging her last few sword thrusts, Sanne remains confident, shifting to face one of the giant youths -- stepping carefully across the large bodies underneath, she nears one of the webbed youths, spies an opening, and thrusts her rapier -- but hits nothing but sticky webs.  The Khoravar's confidence wanes slightly.

Voadam stands by, watching for any signs of change in the battlefield.

Thanor, spinning slightly to face the webbed giant children, sets into the sole remaining one visible with his axe -- and finds more success with it than he has seen in some time -- opening up two large gashes across the creatures side and abdomen.

The child attempts to return the favor, but his sticky predicament yields ineffective blows.

The others deeper inside the webbing continue to struggle against the strands, unable to move.

Aeranduil continues firing off arrows, one after another after another, in an attempt to drop the last giant that isn't deep within the webbing.

The first arrow sinks deep within the childs thigh, the second misses wide to the left, but the third arrow catches the child in the windpipe, tearing a grevious wound and severing tissue from bone -- the child gurgles once, then hangs limp in the webbing.


OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Web_ #1 (~30 min), _Web_ #2 (~ 30 min), _Wall of Ice_ (70/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (57/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(176/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Shifting (4/10), Barkskin (773/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_, _Ventriloquism_ (3/10)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 96 dmg, _entangled_, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #22: 79 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 69 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 72 damage, _dead_

blue halo means prone. Dark Gray/black is _darkness_, Yellow is _web_, _Wall of Ice _is Blue box in corridor


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil Warraven - Elf Archer*

Seeing no further giants immediately visible, Aeranduil keeps his bow drawn, arrow knocked. He looks back and forth down the passage, waiting for a target.


*AC 23, HP 64/64
Map Position: BI42

Ready action to full attack next visible giant:
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## drothgery

Figuring the giants will tear their way through the webbing eventually, Sanne waits for one to come within range of her blades.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi called upon her arcane senses, quickly scanning first the giantess and then the room itself.  With little time to waste, she concentrated on obvious auras- deeper analysis could wait.

OOC: Activating Detect Magic- scan the giantess first, then her room.  Just looking for magic at this point- strength and types of magic can wait.


----------



## Rhun

"It might be wise to regroup, and dispel a section of those webs to let some of the remaining giants at us," says Aeranduil. "We should inflict as much damage on this foray as possible...once the alarm is fully raised, no doubt we will have a much more difficult time handling the giants that dwell here."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith stays back and heals whomever needs it as the rounds progress.


----------



## Neurotic

"Yoggrith could you dismiss the darkness? And you, do you really propose killing all that children? Someone here speaks giantish, tell them to surrender. Later we can bring them to the city, there are giants that can integrate them into your 'civilization'."

Despite her words, Morika still holds her miniature boulder, looking fierce with her horns still showing and stance bent almost to the ground and taut as coiled spring.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil's eyes narrow, and he stares at the druid, his voice cold and emotionless as he speaks. "Yes, I propose to slaying every single one of them I find. If you haven't noticed, this is a kill or be killed situation. These are not children cowering in a corner. They are powerful and deadly enemies, despite their youth. You would do well to remember that."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 8*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Talk to Yoggrith
21 - Ipshivi - Invoke Magical Sight
19 - Sanne - Ready Attack
19 - Voadam - move to BJ41
15 - Thanor - Ready Attack
15 - Hill Giant youth #29 - Concealed in Web, has total cover - move to BI34
15 - Hill Giant youth #24 - Unseen
15 - Hill Giant youth #20 - Concealed in Web, has total cover - move to BI35
15 - Hill Giant youth #21 - Concealed in Web, has total cover move to unseen.
15 - Hill Giant youth #26 - Unseen
15 - Hill Giant youth #19 - Unseen - was last seen Concealed in Web
15 - Hill Giant youth #23 - Unseen - was last seen Concealed in Web
9 - Aeranduil - Unable to attack due to total cover
3 - Yoggrith -  Delay
*

"Yoggrith could you dismiss the darkness? And you, do you really propose killing all that children? Someone here speaks giantish, tell them to surrender. Later we can bring them to the city, there are giants that can integrate them into your 'civilization'."

Ipshivi called upon her arcane senses, quickly scanning first the giantess and then the room itself. With little time to waste, she concentrated on obvious auras- deeper analysis could wait.

[sblock=Ipshivi]
Your magical sight shows a small aura coming out between the cracks of one of the drawers of the chest (of drawers) along the south wall.

No other magical auras appear in the room.
[/sblock]

Figuring the giants will tear their way through the webbing eventually, Sanne waits for one to come within range of her blades. 

The three hill giant youths still stuck in the web are able to manage some headway in the webbing -- and all three decide to move away from the group, back towards, or around the corner.

Aeranduil's eyes narrow, and he stares at the druid, his voice cold and emotionless as he speaks. "Yes, I propose to slaying every single one of them I find. If you haven't noticed, this is a kill or be killed situation. These are not children cowering in a corner. They are powerful and deadly enemies, despite their youth. You would do well to remember that." 

OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Web_ #1 (~30 min), _Web_ #2 (~ 30 min), _Wall of Ice_ (69/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (55/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(175/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Shifting (3/10), Barkskin (772/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_, _Ventriloquism_ (2/10)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 96 dmg, _entangled_, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #22: 79 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 69 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 72 damage, _dead_

blue halo means prone. Dark Gray/black is _darkness_, Yellow is _web_, _Wall of Ice _is Blue box in corridor


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Let me know what the group decides to do for the next round or two -- things need to remain in a tactical movement mode for the meantime, which I will hopefully prevent from bogging down the game.


----------



## Rhun

"Dispel the webbing," calls the elf. "Let us take the battle to the enemy!"


----------



## pathfinderq1

GM: [sblock] Ipshivi is going to attempt to get at whatever is generating that aura- drop to the floor via feather fall ring, Search at +8 (traps, etc.), Open locks +10; remaining invisible during this process.  She will continue unless it is obvious that hostilities have resumed in earnest.  [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You fall down from the ceiling, landing gently upon your feet.  You head straight for the chest of drawers that the aura was emanating from.

The chest is made of rough hewn wood, roughly 8 feet high, and about 6 feet across -- each drawer is 2 feet high, set with 1 foot diameter wrought iron loops for drawer pulls.  The chest, much like the rest of the Steading, is somewhat damp. 

You quickly inspect the chest for traps, and do not find any.  Hearing no other signs of battle behind you, you quickly scamper onto the chest's face, trying to get a good foothold to try and pull the drawer open.  With one foot one the base, and one foot on the small sideboard, you tug on the drawer with all your strength, but the damp, swollen wood is too snug against the drawer rails for you to open. [Strength check failed]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

"*We need to capture one, if they throw down their arms and surrender accept it*." He shouts out in the giant tongue "*Kasta ner vapnen och överlämnande eller du kommer att bli dödad. slänga bort dina vapen och överlämnande till mig!" *[sblock]"*Throw down your weapons and surrender or you will be killed. Throw down your weapons and surrender to me!*"[/sblock]Voadam concentrates and makes a sweeping gesture dispelling the webs.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 9 - partial*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - ?
21 - Ipshivi - Rummage around in giantess' room, call Thanor
19 - Sanne - Ready Attack
19 - Voadam - Dismiss Web's
15 - Thanor - Move into room to open drawer
15 - Hill Giant youth #29 - Unseen movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #20 - Unseen movement
15 - Hill Giant youth #21 - Unseen movement
9 - Aeranduil - ?
3 - Yoggrith -  ?
*

Ipshivi uses her Ventriloquism to call over to Thanor, who was standing near the doorway to come help her open the chest's drawer.

Sanne continues to watch the webbing for any sign of movement nearby.

*"We need to capture one, if they throw down their arms and surrender accept it." *He shouts out in the giant tongue *"Kasta ner vapnen och överlämnande eller du kommer att bli dödad. slänga bort dina vapen och överlämnande till mig!" *

Thanor hears Ipshivi's call and rushes into the room, throwing his sturdy frame against the chest and pulling hard on the large iron ring.  The drawer creaks open enough for Ipshivi to reach her hands inside and grab the source of the magical aura -- a pair of gloves.

The three giant youths, now free of the webs, disappear back behind the corner, unseen.

OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (68/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (54/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(174/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Shifting (2/10), Barkskin (771/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_, _Ventriloquism_ (1/10)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 96 dmg, _entangled_, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #22: 79 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 69 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 72 damage, _dead_

blue halo means prone. Dark Gray/black is _darkness_, Yellow is _web_, _Wall of Ice _is Blue box in corridor


----------



## Rhun

OOC: Can we get an updated map, S@s?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sure thing -- once I get home.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: unwebbed map goodness


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil moves swiftly to the corner after the departing giants, his bow raised and arrow ready to fire.


*AC 23, HP 64/64

Move to BJ35, if giant is visible down hallway, attack closest. Point Blank Shot + Ranged Precision:

1 arrow: +18 (or +19 within 30') for 1d8+8+2d6+1d8 (or 1d8+9+2d6 bane+1d8 within 30')



[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]
*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Aeranduil moves quickly to the hallway corner, turns, looks to the north, and sees a hallway that goes off about 40' to the north before stopping at a blank wall.

A doorway lies on the east side, with its door hanging ajar.

Nothing is visible in the hallway at this time.


----------



## Rhun

"Damn," swears Aeranduil. He glances back at his companions. "They fled. Do we push on, or withdraw?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Updated Map, any actions by the rest of you before round comes to a close?  I'll update this Wednesday morning if no further posts.


----------



## Neurotic

"We push on, unless our casters are spent. What say you, Voadam? Yoggrith?"

Morika returns to her normal countenance as her shifting ends. The horns withdraw and she resumes being grouchy and crouched, but mostly human looking. About minute later she also returns unspent pebbles to her pouch.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nods and moves quietly and carefully down the corridor to the north, stopping to look through the door on the right. He keeps eyes and ears alert for sounds of danger or returning giant-kin.



*Move to BF34, Move Silently +11

Listen +8, Spot +13*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: @Morika - still in tactical movement, so it will be a while before your last pebble disappears.


----------



## Voadam

Neurotic said:


> "We push on, unless our casters are spent. What say you, Voadam? Yoggrith?"
> 
> Morika returns to her normal countenance as her shifting ends. The horns withdraw and she resumes being grouchy and crouched, but mostly human looking. About minute later she also returns unspent pebbles to her pouch.




"*We need to capture one. I'm still good to keep going*."

Voadam moves to BJ 35 and peers down the corridor, readying an action to web if necessary.


----------



## pathfinderq1

GM: [sblock] Ipshivi took a moment to stash the magical gloves into her Haversack.  "Better get back out there, before the others stir up too much mischief," she said to Thanor.  Then she headed back for the wall, scampering back towards the ceiling...

OOC: Climb back up the wall, towards one of those torches (?) mounted on the wall.  Once Thanor heads out of the room (if he does), she will pause long enough to flip the torch out onto the bedding, then scamper out of the room as well, still moving along the ceiling... [/sblock]

OOC: Do we know who is actually carrying the Necklace of Fireballs from the scorrow?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 10-ish*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Move to BI34
21 - Ipshivi - Move to ceiling, BQ39 
19 - Sanne - Move to BG34
19 - Voadam - Move to BJ35
15 - Thanor - Move to BJ40
9 - Aeranduil - Move to BF34
3 - Yoggrith -  Move to BI38
*

Unseen, Ipshivi moves back to the ceiling of the bedroom and heads back towards the door.

Voadam heads down the hallway towards Aeranduil, peering around the corner into the north-bound hallway, with his wand in his hand to produce more sticky-icky.

Thanor heads back into the hallway, satisfied that there was nothing else to see in the bedchamber. "Ach, I'm not wun tah rummige tru udders bedclothes, not evin foul giants bloomers."   

Yoggrith and Morika follows the others down the hallway, with Yoggrith staying a touch behind, his staff still radiating darkness.

Aeranduil silently steps forward towards the door in the east wall, bow draw, looking for any signs of movement, finding none.

OOC:


Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (67/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (53/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(173/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Shifting (1/10), Barkskin (770/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 96 dmg, _entangled_, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #22: 79 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 69 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 72 damage, _dead_

blue halo means prone. Dark Gray/black is _darkness_, Yellow is _web_, _Wall of Ice _is Blue box in corridor

I'm assuming that Redclaw has left us, so I am now taking over Thanor as a DM run PC, and installing a scottish accent.

re: Necklace of Fireballs - I don't recall anyone taking possession of it, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yogrrith follows behind and cancels the _darkness_ as he goes.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 11-ish*

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Move to BF40
21 - Ipshivi - Move to BJ39
19 - Sanne - Move to BE42
19 - Voadam - Move to BF38
15 - Thanor - Move to BH34
9 - Aeranduil - Move to BE36
3 - Yoggrith -  Move to BE35
*

Aeranduil looks around the corner of the doorframe and sees what would appear to be the sleeping and/or play area for the young giants.   Rough-hewn bunk beds line both walls of this chamber, and another door, identical to the one you are looking through, is on the east wall.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (66/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (52/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(172/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Barkskin (769/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 96 dmg, _entangled_, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #22: 79 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 69 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 72 damage, _dead_

blue halo means prone, _Wall of Ice _is Blue box in corridor

Will post updated map later today.  I am assuming that all will continue to walk/follow Aeranduil unless I hear differently.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika follows close on his heels, ready to charge as needed. She still has 5 rounds of boulder throwing fun.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Updated map - post actions if you want to do anything other than move thru the room in pursuit.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil rushes across the room, pausing in the doorway to make sure no giants are waiting in ambush just outside the portal.

*Move to BE 51. Should be a double move for Aeranduil.*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam continues to move down through the room, glancing around briefly. If anything like papers or a journal jump out at his vision he will scoop them up, otherwise he keeps going swiftly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Voadam]
You spot a few crude sheets of paper lying atop one of the beds.  You pick them up on your way past.

Upon cursory inspection, your knowledge of the giant language provides you with crucial insight -- "Gord is a moron" and "Sherd smells like elderberries".

It would appear that this steading does not hold a certification for home-schooling, but the fact that there are writing materials, AND that the youngsters, at least one, could at least scribble something coherently is somewhat amazing.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


23 - Morika - Move to BF52
21 - Ipshivi - Move to BG34
19 - Sanne - Move to BF50
19 - Voadam - Move to BF46
15 - Thanor - Move to BE40
9 - Aeranduil - Move to BE51
3 - Yoggrith -  Move to BE43
*

Morika bounds across the room to the doorway, then pushes it with all her might, causing it open into the hallway.  Cautiously, she peers out, and sees nothing living -- only a few of the bodies lie slumped on the floor to the south.

A hint of smoke fills the nostrils of those nearest the door.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (65/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (51/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(171/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Barkskin (768/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_)
Thanor: (77/110)

Giant #1: 128 dmg, _dead_
Giant #2: 131 dmg, _dead_
Giant #3: 155 dmg, _dead_
Giantess: 96 dmg, _entangled_, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #18: 63 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #22: 79 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #24: 15 damage
Hill Giant Youth #25: 69 damage, _dead_
Hill Giant Youth #26: 31 damage
Hill Giant Youth #28: 72 damage, _dead_

blue halo means prone, _Wall of Ice _is Blue box in corridor


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi continued to scamper along after the others.  She hoped they wouldn't run headlong into an ambush, but she knew better than to try to rein them in.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Morika and Aeranduil wait for the others to catch up to them at the doorway.

To the south, everyone can see the remains of the giants that they dispatched before the Wall of Ice was created.

To the north, you see a large door on the left side of the corridor (BA/BB 52), and a large door at the end of the corridor.

No signs of life are seen.  A hint of smoke can be smelled in the air.

OOC: Consider all PC's to be gathered near Morika/Aeranduil's position on the last map.


----------



## Voadam

We'll keep moving down along the far wall (53) to see what is in that next room (BA-BB) and what is farther up the hallway (52-53).


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Let me get ahead to scout, so we don't run into an ambush," Ipshivi chirped as she scampered forward.

OOC: Open doorways ahead, or closed doors?  Either way, Ipshivi will head forward.  If the doors are closed, she will listen (or peer through any cracks in the giant-sized construction)- if open, she will scan the areas as well as she can quickly before moving on.  Listen +12; Spot + 8; Darkvision 60', See Invisible


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ipshivi scampers ahead and pauses at the first door on the left.  The doorframe is of somewhat good quality, with wide door stops, which prevent any viewing past the door without opening it.

[sblock=Ipshivi]

The gods have smiled upon you -- your keen ears pick out a whispered conversation behind the door.

You hear several giants whispering -- mostly feminine voices, but you also pick out at least one masculine voice, probably two.

"Wuz going on oot der?"

"I hurd some of da kids screaming."

"Banda and Stine jus' left -- I'll die if somepin happined ta dem'"

"Be quiet - dey could be here any minute"

"If dey come in here, we gotta make 'em pay"

"I hurd dey were little peeple"

"I hurd dey had horns and were breathing fire"

"Shuddup"

Listen Check (1d20+12=32) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Morika stands across the hall pitching her arm to throw her boulder as soon as the door crack open. And to have space for charge of course.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil too stands ready, bow in hands, hand paused to grasp an arrow from his magic quiver at the first sign of danger.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne still has her rapier in hand, ready to charge into the thick of things as soon as anything hostile appears.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi paused a moment, long enough to activate one of her wands.  A soft hissing voice sounded amongst the gathered group, just loud enough to be audible amongst them.  "Sounds like a bunch of giants, male and female.  They're ready for something, but it doesn't sound like the children went in that way.  I don't guess we want to leave them behind us..."

OOC: Use another charge from her wand of Ventriloquism (10 rounds)


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil moves to put his back to the wall, across from the portal indicated by Ipshivi. He readies his bow, and motions for the melee-oriented fighters to push into the room while he delivers cover fire.


----------



## Voadam

"*We need a prisoner*." Voadam quietly reminds the party as he prepares for the back rank, his web wand ready.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Opening the door?  Yes?  No? Who will open?  Ignoring the door?  Making shadow puppets?


----------



## Neurotic

Unless Thanor volonteers, Morika will open it altough she would prefer charge. She will have boulder ready to throw.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil prepares to begin firing as soon as Morika opens the door.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam is happy to open the door out into the hallway to let the meleers lead the way.


----------



## drothgery

And Sanne is very happy to let melee types with more hit points than her go first... as long as they don't screw up flanking opportunities.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Thanor*

"Git behind me if ye want tah live tah fight anotha day," glowers the dwarf.

He points to Morika,"I'll be needin' yer help, lassie, tah open tha door."

He moves to in front of the door, near the handle, allowing Morika to stand closer to the hinge area, thus shielding her somewhat from whatever lies within.

The swollen wooden door creaks open, and light from within spills out into the hallway.  Another bedchamber lies before you, but it isn't empty....

Those in front see at least four more of the horrific giantesses, clubs drawn, and two of the malefolk, rocks at the ready....

OOC:  No surprise.  Feel free to roll initiative and post actions -- I'll do my best to get the initial combat map up.  Thanor and Morika in front, Sanne/Yoggrith behind them, Aeranduil/Voadam in the back, with Ipshivi off dangling invisibly from the ceiling.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Giant Initiative is 14.  Feel free to post your initiative and actions if you roll above 14.


----------



## drothgery

(initiative 20, rolled using actual dice because inivisiblecastle is down)

Sanne steps through the corner, and full attacks the nearest giant.

first attack - 5+13 = 18; 16 damage if it hit (1 electricity)
second attack - 14+8 = 22; 15 damage if it hit (3 electricity)


----------



## Neurotic

[sblock=Actions]
Morika will as move action open the door, as readied action throw boulder at first giant visible and charge that rightmost giant while shifting in the process. 
[/sblock]

Morika readies for charge, opens the door and throws readied boulder through the crack. As the door opens fully she charges at rightmost giant.

boulder throw +20attack (+6 BAB +6 STR +8 spell); 2d6+14 damage (6(STR)+8(spell) )
Boulder Throw (1d20+20=25, 2d6+14=20)

for charge it's +13 (+6 BAB +6 STR +1 feat); 7d6+6 damage and STR 1d20+8 vs. giant STR to knock him prone
Charge (1d20+13=21, 7d6+6=30, 1d20+8=24)


----------



## pathfinderq1

For the moment, Ipshivi kept back out of the fight, alert and ever-cautious.

OOC: Initiative 1d20+8= 11; roll Roll Lookup ; Ipshivi will wait for a moment- in case the commotion draws attention from the other visible door into the hall (where, presumably, the remaining youths went).


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil begins sending arrows streaking through the doorway and into the first visible giants.


*AC 23, HP 64/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Full attack:
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Voadam

"*Smide dit våben, og vi behøver ikke brænde hele dit hus! Af hensyn til dine børn smide dit våben, før det er for sent!"[sblock]"Throw down your weapons and we need not burn your whole house! For the sake of your children throw down your weapons before it is too late!"[/sblock]* Voadam shouts out as he points his wand and another mass of webs erupts in the room to entangle the adult giants.

ooc initiative 12 web into the intersection of AX AY and 47 48 to get it to hit two walls while leaving our doorway free.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Ping!*


----------



## Voadam

"*Jeg siger igen, smide dit våben og give op, før jeg bruge magi til at brænde hele din husstand.*." Voadam shouts out forcefully.

[sblock]"I say again, throw down your weapons and give up before I use my magic to burn your whole household."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: You still alive, S@s?*


----------



## Voadam

"*They are not resisting, disarm them and let's take them prisoner*."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sorry folks, will get this thing moving in a day or so.


----------



## Redclaw

Grinning madly at the sight before him, Thanor shouts a blisteringly insulting challenge at the giants, daring them to face him.  His axe crackling with electricity, he unleashes a mighty slash at the nearest giant.

[sblock=ooc] Initiative 16 Roll Lookup
Move Action: Open the door
Swift Action: Test of Mettle.  Will DC 15 or the giants must target me rather than the others.  They can still act intelligently (or as much so as a giant can), but if they attack I need to be their target.
5' step to AZ51
Attack hill giant 17, threat (for 14 damage, 2 of it electricity) Roll Lookup, backed up with a 30 Roll Lookup, for triple damage.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


  - Morika - 

20 - Sanne - 5' to AZ51, full attack on Hill Giant #17 - 1 HIT for 15 damage
16 - Thanor - 5' to AZ50, Test of Mettle, attack Hill Giant #17 - 1 HIT (crit confirmed) for 32 damage, reflex save vs Web PASS
14 - Hill Giant #11 - Test of Mettle Save PASS, attack Morika - Boulder MISSES
14 - Hill Giant #17 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 12 damage
14 - Rosie #8 - Test of Mettle Save PASS, attack Morika - Boulder MISSES
14 - Rosie #9 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, attack Thanor - Boulder MISSES
14 - Rosie #10 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 17 damage
14 - Rosie #11 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 20 damage
12 - Voadam - Shout stern warning and use Wand of Web on AX/AY 47/48
11 - Ipshivi - Watch for any other activity in hallway
8 - Morika - Hurl last boulder @Rosie #9 - HIT for 20 damage, 5' step to BB50, full attack Rosie #9, 2 HIT for 22 damage
7 - Aeranduil -Attack Rosie #9 - 2 HIT for 40 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  5' step to BA51, cast Cure Critical Wounds on Thanor for 32 dmg healed
*

Sanne steps through the corner, and full attacks the nearest giant.

Grinning madly at the sight before him, Thanor shouts a blisteringly insulting challenge at the giants, daring them to face him. His axe crackling with electricity, he unleashes a mighty slash at the nearest giant -- catching it still off-balance from the Khoravar's attack -- the axe-head nearly unleashes the giants entrails upon the floor with a vicious slice.

Thanor's insults appear to have made an impression upon the giants -- as most of them stare at him with wicked sneers.  The closest male smashes his club down upon the dwarf twice, but he is only able to dodge the first swing -- the second catches him somewhat off guard.  In a blink of an eye, the two nearest females set upon him with their clubs, each catching the dwarf unprepared and almost sending him sprawling to the floor -- Thanor coughs up tissue and blood from the blows.

The others begin to hurl small boulders at the party, all sailing wide of their intended targets, smashing into the log walls.  The force of the boulders make all those in the doorway yearn for cover.

*"Jeg siger igen, smide dit våben og give op, før jeg bruge magi til at brænde hele din husstand.." *Voadam shouts out forcefully while he creates more of his trademark webbing in the middle of the room.  Thanor is able to dodge the most of the sticky strands, but still remains inside the mass.

For the moment, Ipshivi kept back out of the fight, alert and ever-cautious.

Morika tosses the last small pebble in her hand, causing it to grow into freakishly large size and smack solidly into the closest female giant in front of her -- then she takes advantage of her confusion and closes upon her, catching her twice with his blade, almost sending her to the floor.

Aeranduil resumes his bloodlust -- sending arrow after arrow into the room, not caring what it hits, as long as it is a giant.

The half-ork steps confidently into the room, pressing his glowing hand to the back of the dwarf's plate armor, infusing him with the power of darkness, healing his wounds.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (59/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (46/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(165/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Barkskin (763/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_)
Thanor: (60/110) - In _Web_, not entangled


Hill Giant #17 - 47 damage
Rosie #9 - 82 damage


Gray area is _Web_


[/QUOTE]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Morika will need new actions due to the web, and the fact that you are too close to charge anyone.  I'm assuming that Yoggrith will slide into position behind Thanor and heal him, and will go ahead with that action unless DEFCON posts otherwise.


----------



## Neurotic

Readied action remain: Morika hits with last boulder first giant to become visible.

For the rest, I'll check up some spells from her list for details, but I think it will be simple strike with scimitar...if you don't here from me until monday, attack with scimitar. Thank you


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: round complete.   Actions being accepted for the next round.


----------



## Redclaw

Bloodstained spit flying from his bearded mouth, Thanor once again puts his axe to good work.  Thank ye! he manages to shout to Yoggrith mid-swing.  Despite his wounds, the dwarf seems happier and more alive than the others have seen him during their short association.  The rest of ye, stay behind me shield.  I'll keep 'em busy.
[sblock=ooc] AC: 25 (+4 vs. giants, +5 vs. ranged, +1 vs. Rosie 10)
Shield Block vs. Rosie 10
Full attack vs. Hill Giant 17, threat again (IC loves me for once), Roll Lookup, backed up with a 29, Roll Lookup, for 25 damage (1 shock).  
Second attack, hits AC 22 for 18 damage (6 shock), Roll Lookup. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil stands his ground, sending arrow after arrow streaking into the fray!


*AC 23, HP 64/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Full attack:
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane)
- If "rosie" is dropped, Aeranduil will send arrows at the next available target.

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## drothgery

Sanne presses her attack, although she's a bit frustrated with the lack of room to manuever. Still, the giant in front of her leaves himself wide open for her first attack, though it does manage to recover to block her second.

[sblock=ooc]
atk 1, base dmg, electricity dmg; atk 2, base dmg, electricity dmg (1d20+13=33, 3d6+7=16, 1d6=2, 1d20+8=14, 3d6+7=21, 1d6=3) 

critical hit extra damage (1d6+7=13)

Critical hit on the first attack for 31 damage (2 electricity); miss on the second (presumably).
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



20 - Sanne - Attack HG #17, 1 HIT (crit confirmed) for 29 damage
16 - Thanor - Attack HG #17, 2 HIT (1 crit) for 43 damage
14 - Hill Giant #11 - Test of Mettle Save PASS, Reflex PASS
14 - Hill Giant #17 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, Reflex PASS, attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 15 damage
14 - Rosie #8 - Test of Mettle Save PASS, Reflex FAIL, STR Check PASS
14 - Rosie #9 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, Reflex Pass, attack Thanor - MISS
14 - Rosie #10 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, Reflex FAIL, attack Thanor - MISS
14 - Rosie #11 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL, Reflex FAIL, STR Check FAIL 
12 - Voadam - Cast Slow on giants
11 - Ipshivi - Watches the hallway
8 - Morika - Attack HG#17 - 1 HIT for 13 damage
7 - Aeranduil - Attack Rosie #9 - 2 HIT for 45 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  Cast Cure Critical Wounds on Thanor curing 28 damage
*

Sanne presses her attack, although she's a bit frustrated with the lack of room to manuever. Still, the giant in front of her leaves himself wide open for her first attack, though it does manage to recover to block her second.  Blood and gore spew forth from his belly.

Bloodstained spit flying from his bearded mouth, Thanor once again puts his axe to good work. Thank ye! he manages to shout to Yoggrith mid-swing. Despite his wounds, the dwarf seems happier and more alive than the others have seen him during their short association. The rest of ye, stay behind me shield. I'll keep 'em busy.  The dwarf lands both of his blows, sending the giant reeling, barely able to keep his feet -- sending more blood and gore onto the floor and webbing.

The giants closest to Thanor strike out with their clubs once more -- but the webbing proves a worthy distraction, as all blows sail wide, except for the tall male giant standing closest to Thanor -- once again, freshly healed wounds burst open, sending blood and gore flying, only to be suspended in the webbing.

The three giants in the background cannot be directly seen at this point, due to the web.

Voadam incants words of power and gestures into the mass of webs, causing a few of the giants to appear to be moving in slow motion....

Pouncing upon the snared foe, Morika thrusts her rapier twice into the webbing and connects once, draining the remaining life out of the giant that was beating Thanor into paste.

Aeranduil shoots three more arrows into the room, aiming at the female that he shot at just moments before -- his first arrow hits true, but the other hits a large piece of sticky web, he corrects slightly and sends the last arrow into the forehead of the ugly beast, causing her to hang limply in the webbing.

The dark priest once again channels the power of the Shadow into the dwarf, sealing his wounds, but for how long, no one knows...
OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (59/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (46/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(165/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Barkskin (763/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_)
Thanor: (73/110) - _Entangled_, loose



Hill Giant #11 - _Entangled, slowed, total cover_, loose
Hill Giant #17 - _Entangled_, loose, 132 damage, dead
Rosie #8 - _Entangled, total cover_, stuck 
Rosie #9 - _Entangled, slowed_, loose, dead
Rosie #10 - _Entlanged_, loose
Rosie #11 - _Entangled, total cover, slowed_, stuck


Gray area is _Web_


----------



## Voadam

Voadam incants words of power and gestures into the mass of webs.

ooc Voadam will cast a DC 16 will save slow spell upon the giants. I believe I can get them all.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round complete, will post updated map tonight.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil steps forward, and targets any giants still actively fighting his companions.


*AC 23, HP 64/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
5' step, full attack:
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+9+2d6 bane) vrs whichever giant looks most threatening.

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## drothgery

"Can anyone clear a path in this webbing?" Sanne asks, seeing no way of getting around it to fight any of the remaining giants. And as her fighting style depends on her ability to move freely, she has no intention of going through it.

When Ishpvi warns of the oncoming wolves, she pivots, and stabs at them instead of trying to force her way to the giants.

[sblock=ooc]
Delay, then full attack the wolf at AZ52.

atk 1; base dmg 1; electricity dmg (1d20+13=24, 3d6+7=17, 1d6=1) I think a 24 hits; 17 standard damage and a point of lightning damage.

atk 2; base dmg 2; electricity dmg (1d20+8=23, 3d6+7=14, 1d6=6) I also think a 23 hits; 14 standard damage and 6 points of lightning damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Kicking the giant in front of him once, just to make sure its dead, Thanor spins even lower than his usually limited stature and drives his axe into the leg of the female giant next to him.  
[sblock=ooc] Full attack vs. Rosie 10, first attack hits AC 27 for 8 damage (4 shock), roll lookup, second attack hits AC 21 for 14 damage (1 shock), roll lookup [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@ Sanne - if you 5' to AY50, you will enter the webbing and be subject to its effects.  Just an FYI.

OOC@ Thanor - keep in mind that you are entangled in the webbing, thus take all of the penalties that go with it.


----------



## Redclaw

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC@ Thanor - keep in mind that you are entangled in the webbing, thus take all of the penalties that go with it.




OOC: the penalties were not accounted for.  I apologize.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC@ Sanne - if you 5' to AY50, you will enter the webbing and be subject to its effects. Just an FYI.




OOC: Would it be possible for her to balance on the Giant's corpse and avoid the webbing? Or tumble through it?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@Thanor: No worries -- its a wash for the most part, since both of you are entangled.


----------



## Voadam

If voadam can catch the eye of the last giant he will _suggest_ (DC 16 will save) he surrender to save the last of the women and children.


----------



## Neurotic

Not being one to shirk combat, Morika still knows when it pays to help a comrade. She whips out her healing wand and taps it on Thanor's back.

Touch attack; Healing (1d20+12=27, 1d8+1=7)

OOC: Morika has two wands of CLW listed in her equipment, but no charges...are they both full?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC@Morika: yes, I believe them to be fully charged

OOC@Sanne: I don't think you'd be able to tumble through the webbing, plus I've assumed that the dead giants are still suspended in the webbing, so there would be no extra space created by them falling, say, to the floor.

OOC@rest: I hope to update this later tonight.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round n+1*

*Initiative:



17 - Wolf #5 - Move to AZ52/53, Bite Aeranduil - MISS
17 - Wolf #10 - Move to BC52/53, Bite Voadam - HIT for 14 damage, trip check FAILS
17 - Ogre #7 - Move to AV52/53 - Throw Javelin at Aeranduil - MISS
16 - Sanne - 5' step to BA52, attack wolf -- 2 HIT for 21 damage
16 - Thanor - Attack Rosie #10 - 2 HIT for 22 damage
14 - Hill Giant #11 - unseen action
14 - Rosie #8 - unseen action
14 - Rosie #10 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL - attack Thanor - 2 MISS
14 - Rosie #11 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL - inseen action
12 - Voadam - Trip check PASSES, Cast Mirror Image defensively PASS - 5 images
11 - Ipshivi - Attack Ogre #7 - Eldritch Blast HIT for 6 damage, Ogre entangled
8 - Morika - Move to BB51, Attack Wolf #10 - HIT for 11 damage
7 - Aeranduil - Attack Wolf - 2 HIT for 20 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  Ready Action - attack anyone entering threatened space
*

The invisible voice of Ipshivi appears briefly overhead,"Wait, I think I hear something coming..." 

Moments later, the door to the north end of the hallway is thrown open and in comes bounding one of the largest wolves you've seen in some time, followed by a large humanoid, or perhaps giant creature, which most of you recognize as an ogre.

To make the situation worse, from around the corner to the south of the group, comes bounding a similar wolf -- directly out of the barracks that you just came through.

The wolves quickly close the distance between them and the two party members standing in the hallway, the elf archer, and the party wizard.

The northern wolf lunges its jaws at Aeranduil, but the archer nimbly ducks out of the path.

The southern wolf clamps its jaws down on Voadam's thigh, and tries to use its size and strength to bring the wizard down to the floor, but is unable to.  _(Nat 1 for trip check - the gods smile upon you.)_

The new-to-the-scene ogre steps through the door before it is closed by some unseen creature behind him.  With a javelin in hand, he throws it at Aeranduil, but sends it scittering wide and high, almost catching Ipshivi by accident.

"Can anyone clear a path in this webbing?" Sanne asks, seeing no way of getting around it to fight any of the remaining giants. And as her fighting style depends on her ability to move freely, she has no intention of going through it.

When Ishpvi warns of the oncoming wolves, she pivots, and stabs at them instead of trying to force her way to the giants -- catching the large wolf easily with both of her strikes -- unfortunately, her enchanted blade does not have as devastating effect on the wolves as it does giants...

Kicking the giant in front of him once, just to make sure its dead, Thanor spins even lower than his usually limited stature and drives his axe into the leg of the female giant next to him, catching her twice with his weapon.

Voadam shouts "*Stygg hund! Nere!" *, before invoking an enchantment that brings about the creation of 5 additional images of himself.

"I'm guessing there are more of them in there," Ipshivi chirped. "Let's clean out that room and fall back to a better position." Even as she spoke, she hurled a swirling handful of arcane energy at the ogre- and she became visible, if only for a moment... 

Morika turns from the giants toward the commotion in the hall. She steps out and hacks at nearest wolf trying to get it off wizards back.

She growls something that almost sounds like words, then stabs at the wolf with her scimitar, opening up a nice gash in its hide.

Aeranduil steps toward the chamber where most of his companions are fighting the giants, at the same time firing off arrow after arrow at the huge wolf even now attempting to savage him -- the first and third arrow strike true, but the second arrow skitters off the floor and down the hallway. 

The half-orc stands idly by, surveying the battle.  The dwarf didn't look half-dead, and Yoggrith didn't exactly feel like wading into the middle of a web to try and smack a giant with his staff.  

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (29/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (57/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 5 images (70/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (44/80 rounds)
Aeranduil: (64/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(163/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Barkskin (761/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (73/110) - _Entangled_, loose



Hill Giant #11 - _Entangled, slowed, total cover_, loose
Hill Giant #17 - _Entangled_, loose, 132 damage, dead
Rosie #8 - _Entangled, total cover_, stuck 
Rosie #9 - _Entangled, slowed_, loose, dead
Rosie #10 - _Entlanged_, loose, 22 damage
Rosie #11 - _Entangled, total cover, slowed_, stuck
Ogre - _Entlanged_, 6 damage
Wolf #10 - 11 damage
Wolf #? - 41 damage

Gray area is _Web_


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil steps toward the chamber where most of his companions are fighting the giants, at the same time firing off arrow after arrow at the huge wolf even now attempting to savage him. 


*AC 23, HP 64/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
5' step to BA52
Full attack using Close Combat Shot to avoid AoO, plus Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7) vrs wolf.

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Voadam

Voadam shouts "*Stygg hund! Nere!"* [sblock]*Bad dog! Down*!"[/sblock] and defensively casts mirror image.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"I'm guessing there are more of them in there," Ipshivi chirped.  "Let's clean out that room and fall back to a better position."  Even as she spoke, she hurled a swirling handful of arcane energy at the ogre- and she became visible, if only for a moment...

OOC: Eldritch blast at the ogre, +13 ranged touch, 3d6+1 (halved) point blank; using a second daily charge from her bracers- half base damage, but if it hits and does damage, the ogre is Entangled for 1d3 rounds and takes 1 HP per round Entangled...


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Sanne's actions have been revised.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne]
You only have the _bane weapon augmentation _in place for giant's at this time, correct?
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Sanne]
> You only have the _bane weapon augmentation _in place for giant's at this time, correct?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Yeah. So lose the +2 to hit and 2d6 damage for the wolves. She's too low on APs to spend one on a rapid infusion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Morika turns from the giants toward the commotion in the hall. She steps out and hacks at nearest wolf trying to get it off wizards back.

She growls something that almost sounds like words.
[sblock=Fey language growled out]
Back beast or I'll have your hide for cloak !
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Move to BB52
Slash at the wolf: Scimitar attack; Damage (1d20+12=15, 1d6+6=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round n+2*

*Initiative:


17 - Wolf #5 - Bite Aeranduil HIT for 15 damage, trip check FAIL
17 - Wolf #10 - Bite Voadam HIT - destroyed image, AoO on Voadam HIT (crit confirmed) for 26 damage
17 - Ogre #7 - Entangled, pull javelin, throw at Aeranduil MISS
16 - Sanne - Attack Wolf #5 - 1 HIT for 13 damage
16 - Thanor - Attack Rosie #10 - 1 HIT for 11 damage
14 - Hill Giant #11 - Unseen Action
14 - Rosie #8 - Unseen Action
14 - Rosie #10 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
14 - Rosie #11 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL - Unseen Action
12 - Voadam - Move to BB51 via BA52.  AoO from Wolf HIT (crit confirmed)
11 - Ipshivi - Attacks Wolf #10 - Eldritch Blast HIT for 11 damage
8 - Morika - Attack Wolf #10 - 2 HIT for 20 damage
7 - Aeranduil - Trip check PASS - Attack Ogre - 2 HIT for 48 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  5' to AZ51, Cast Death Knell, defensively, on Giant#17, Will save for giant FAIL
*

The wolf to the north lunges at the archer, and latches on with his powerful jaws -- he attempts to drag him to the ground, but the elf nimbly is able to step out of the attempt.

The other wolf bites at one of the many images of Voadam, destroying one in the process, but not finding the real wizard.  The remaining images float about and through themselves once again, thereby resetting the confusion.

Meanwhile, the ogre to the north stand rooted to the floor and retrieves another javelin from his quiver, but his throw is uninspired and goes nowhere near anything living.

Sanne lunges at the wolf threatening her and Legolas Aeranduil -- she catches it with its guard down on her first strike, plunging the thin blade through its furry hide.  It staggers, then drops onto the floor, tongue hanging out of its mouth, but still breathing.

The ogre behind it calls out,"Dvarthika NOOOOOO!"
[sblock=Giant]
"Fluffy!! NOOOOOO!"
[/sblock]

The only visible giant in the room continues to hack away at Thanor, driven on by his compulsion of mettle.  But her club swings wildly, at least, as wild as it can, within the webbing.

Thanor retaliates, cutting another wound upon her thigh with his own axe -- lightning crackling along its edge.

The visibly upset ogre does not have much time to mourn, as Aeranduil fires a trio of arrows at him, the first two strike him in the chest and abdomen, respectively, and he falls to the ground, dead.

Meanwhile, inside the room, Yoggrith steps closer to the dying male giant hanging in the webbing.  Saying a quick prayer to his lord, he reaches out a hand enveloped in a dark gray shadow -- as he touches the giants body, the shadow seems to come alive and begin to consume the remaining life force of the giant -- it then surges back to the armored half-orc whose body clenches involuntarily for a moment as it absorbs the energy.

Voadam realizes that his current placement in the battle is ludicrous and decides to relocate to more unthreatening environs.  He looks around, keeping an eye on the foaming muzzle of the wolf in front of him, and takes a chance that the wolf will destroy another of his images.

Unfortunately, the wolf guesses true.  Unfortunately, the wolf's jaws latch unto real flesh and tear a large portion of the wizard away from his body.  Staggered and bleeding profusely, he makes it inside the door to the room full of webs and stares at Yoggrith. * "Heal," *gasps the wizard,*"Please."*

Morika now really digs into the wolf slashing furiously -- catching the beast twice with her scimitar.

"Mage, retreat!"

Still keeping most of her attention on the door to the north, Ipshivi found enough time to hurl an arcane dart almost straight down at the still-mobile wolf -- inflicting more wounds on the creature, but it stays on its feet, the blood and flesh of the green wizard still fresh in its snarled teeth.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (3/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (56/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (69/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (43/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from Death Knell (120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (49/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(162/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Barkskin (760/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (73/110) - _Entangled_, loose



Hill Giant #11 - _Entangled, slowed, total cover_, loose
Hill Giant #17 - _Entangled_, loose, 132 damage, dead
Rosie #8 - _Entangled, total cover_, stuck 
Rosie #9 - _Entangled, slowed_, loose, dead
Rosie #10 - _Entlanged_, loose, 33 damage
Rosie #11 - _Entangled, total cover, slowed_, stuck
Ogre - _Entlanged_, 54 damage, dead
Wolf #10 - 42 damage
Wolf #5 - 54 damage, prone, unconscious

Gray area is _Web_


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil continues to focus on the great, savage wolf, determined to slay it and its ogre master.


*AC 23, HP 49/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Full attack using Close Combat Shot to avoid AoO, plus Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7) vrs wolf 5. If the wolf 5 dies, the additional shots will be against the ogre (add +2 to attack bonus, and 2d6+4 to damage against giants).

Note: I just realized I haven't been giving Aeranduil his +2 favored enemy damage bonus against the giants!

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]
Elves just don't have a head for numbers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For S@s]The funny thing is I had it noted on his sheet originally, and then lowered the damage because I couldn't figure how I'd calculated the extra +2 damage! LOL. Good thing I'm edjamakated.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sanne/Thanor - you are up.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne tries to stab the wolf in front of her again, but she doesn't get off a clean stab.

[sblock=ooc]
1d20+11=19, 2d6+5=13, 1d20+6=7, 2d6+5=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Morika now really digs into the wolf slashing furriously.

"Mage, retreat!"

Full attack (1d20+12=17, 1d6+6=12, 1d20+7=27, 1d6+6=8) Crit Threat NOT confirmed Crit confirm (1d20+7=9, 1d6+6=8)

OOC: it seems I roll either high to hit or high damage, but not both  1d6+6 = 8 two times and 1d6+6 = 12 on a miss


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Need Ipshivi's action for this round before we can begin the next.  I'll move things along if I don't see a post for her in the next day.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still keeping most of her attention on the door to the north, Ipshivi found enough time to hurl an arcane dart almost straight down at the still-mobile wolf...

OOC: Point blank eldritch blast at Wolf 10; +13 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Round complete, will _attempt_ to update map and begin next round tonight.


----------



## Neurotic

Merry Christmass everyone !


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



17 - Wolf #10 - Attack Morika - MISS
16 - Sanne - 5' step to BB53, Attack Wolf #10 - 2 HIT for 23 damage
16 - Dire Wolf #2 - Move to BC52,53, attack Sanne - BITE MISS
16 - Thanor - Attack Rosie #10 - 1 HIT (Crit confirmed) for 34 damage
16 - Ogre #3 - Move to BE 52,53 - throw Javelin at Sanne - MISS
14 - Hill Giant #11 - Unseen Action
14 - Rosie #8 - Unseen Action
14 - Rosie #10 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
14 - Rosie #11 - Test of Mettle Save FAIL - Unseen Action
12 - Voadam - Shout @ Rosie #10 to surrender
11 - Ipshivi - Eldritch Blast @ Wolf #2 - HIT for 9 damage
8 - Morika - Attack Wolf #2 - 2 HIT for 17 damage
7 - Aeranduil - Attack Ogre #3 - 2 HIT for 42 damage 
3 - Yoggrith -  5' to BA50, attack Rosie #10 - 2 HIT for 33 damage
*

The lone remaining wolf, frustrated at the disappearance of the wizard(s), takes solace in the druid within reach, attempting to rip a hole in its hide, but its teeth get caught up in the leather armor.

Sanne pivots and steps up to face the other wolf, getting two clean stab in before it adjusts to another opponent.

You hear some more howling, and another dire wolf appears to the south, quickly taking the position of the now deceased wolf -- it bites at Sanne, but its jaws touch nothing but air.

Thanor swings a mighty overhead chop with his axe, catching the giantess with her guard down -- nearly disembowling her in one strike.  She is clearly staggered.

She retaliates with two vicious swings of her club, but is unable to hit the diminutive dwarf.

An ogre appears behind the direwolf to the south, and throws a javelin right through the party in the hallway, missing everyone.  The stick skitters down the hall, finally coming to rest in the hide of his ogre brother to the north.

Voadam points his gray wand at the giantess attacking Thanor and invokes a curse on her weapon. Blood streaming from the mauling he received from the wolf he shouts out *"överlämnande nu kvinna!" *  But the giantess looks unfazed, as she only stares at the dwarf.

"I really don't want to hurt you, beast, if you understand me, stand down!"

Not really expecting it to stop, especialy since she couldn't speak Giant, Morika readies herself for inevitable attack, preparing to interrupt it with her own fury. She was always more 'survival of the strong' then 'come here puppy' kind of Greensinger.  Seeing the wolf not respond to her language, she slashes her blade outwards, tearing grievous wounds into the dark black fur of the wolf -- blood seeping and matting its fur down.

Aeranduil responds to the ogre's javelin throw with a volley of deadly, streaking arrows -- the first two catch him in both shoulders, while the third sails just wide -- but the first two were just enough to cause him to waiver for a moment, then fall to the floor unconscious.

Yoggrith, bursting with dark power, steps forward into the webbing and brings his spiked quarterstaff to bear against the giantess.  Witha wicked glare, he smashes her in the chest and stomach, and knocks her out cold --still propped up by the strands of the webbing.


OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (3/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (55/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (68/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (42/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (49/64)  
Sanne: (45/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(161/200)
Morika: (64/66) - Barkskin (759/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (73/110) - _Entangled_, loose



Hill Giant #11 - _Entangled, slowed, total cover_, loose
Hill Giant #17 - _Entangled_, dead
Rosie #8 - _Entangled, total cover_, stuck 
Rosie #9 - _Entangled, slowed_, dead
Rosie #10 - _Entlanged_, loose, prone, unconscious
Rosie #11 - _Entangled, total cover, slowed_, stuck
Ogre - _Entangled_, dead
Wolf #10 - dead
Wolf #5 - prone, unconscious
Wolf #2 - 26 damage
Ogre #3 - prone, unconscious

Gray area is _Web_


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Ping! Waiting on some PCs to post so we can get to Aeranduil's actions!*


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Ping! Waiting on some PCs to post so we can get to Aeranduil's actions!*




OOC: Okay, I guess...

Sanne pivots and steps up to face the other wolf, getting a clean stab in before it adjusts to another opponent.

[sblock=OOC]
5' step to BB54, then full attack the dire wolf. Should be one hit for 11 damage and one miss unless the wolves have a really low AC.

1d20+11=24, 2d6+5=11, 1d20+6=14, 2d6+5=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voadam points his gray wand at the giantess attacking Thanor and invokes a curse on her weapon. Blood streaming from the mauling he received from the wolf he shouts out "*överlämnande nu kvinna!"* [sblock]*Surrender now woman!"*[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

"Ipshivi, finish the wolf! Let me get to giants!"


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I will attempt to get this updated tonight.  It looks like we may have lost Redclaw again though.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still grumbling, and still very worried about what else might be behind that door, Ipshivi resisted the urge to return to the comforting security of invisibility.  With a sharp gesture, she tried to put another hole in the remaining wolf...

OOC: Point-blank eldritch blast, +13 touch, 3d6+1 damage


----------



## s@squ@tch

_OOC: Morika/Aeranduil/Yoggrith up._


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil responds to the ogre's javelin throw with a volley of deadly, streaking arrows..


*AC 23, HP 49/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane) vrs Ogre 3. If the ogre dies, any additional shots will be against the wolf (at -2 to attack bonus, and 1d8+7)
!

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: I need to know if Ipshivi dropped the hound.


----------



## s@squ@tch

_OOC: The original wolf dropped, but a new one appeared from through the same door from the south as the original.  Ipshivi damaged the new one, but did not drop it._


----------



## Neurotic

"I really don't want to hurt you, beast, if you understand me, stand down!"

Not really expecting it to stop, especialy since she couldn't speak Giant, Morika readies herself for inevitable attack, preparing to interrupt it with her own fury. She was always more 'survival of the strong' then 'come here puppy' kind of Greensinger.

[sblock=Actions]
Ready action for full attack if the wolf attacks

Scimitar against the wolf (1d20+12=26, 1d6+6=11, 1d20+7=16, 1d6+6=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: round complete, will post updated map and next round hopefully tonight.  Sanne is up next, as the wolf ahead of her in the last round is dead.


----------



## drothgery

"You fellows aren't very bright, are you?" Sanne says when another wolf appears to replace the one she had been facing. She stabs at the next one just the same. Or rather, a bit more effecively, in fact. Perhaps she was getting the hang of this.

[sblock=ooc]
atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+13=25, 2d6+5=16, 1d20+8=28, 2d6+5=11)

2nd attack is a threat.
confirmation roll; extra dmg (1d20+8=23, 1d6+5=11) Confirmed, unless this one is a lot toughter than the last one.

Assuming a 23 hits - two hits, one crit, 38 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Ping!*


----------



## s@squ@tch

_OOC: I was out of town this week, will try to update this weekend._


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round n+2*

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Attack Wolf #2 - 2 HIT (1 CRIT) for 38 damage
16 - Thanor - Listen check - fail
14 - Hill Giant #11 - Unseen
14 - Rosie #8 - Unseen
14 - Rosie #11 - Unseen
12 - Voadam - Beseech someone for healing
11 - Ipshivi - Invoke Walk Unseen, move into room
8 - Morika - Mass Lesser Vigor, begin to tie up wolf
7 - Aeranduil - 
3 - Yoggrith -  Withdraw wand (CSW), use on Voadam healing 18 pts
*

"You fellows aren't very bright, are you?" Sanne says when another wolf appears to replace the one she had been facing. She stabs at the next one just the same. Or rather, a bit more effectively, in fact. Perhaps she was getting the hang of this, she thought, as the wolf in front of her drops dead to the floor after two well placed stabs.

[At this point, you do not see anymore foes visible - the 3 other giants in the room are somewhere in or behind the webbing - but we are still in tactical movement, so please post actions, if any]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (22/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (54/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (67/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Entangled_,_Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (41/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (50/64)  , _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Sanne: (46/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(160/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Morika: (65/66) - Barkskin (758/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (71/107) - _Entangled_, _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)



Hill Giant #11 - _Entangled, slowed, total cover_, loose
Hill Giant #17 - _Entangled_, dead
Rosie #8 - _Entangled, total cover_, stuck 
Rosie #9 - _Entangled, slowed_, dead
Rosie #10 - _Entlanged_, loose, prone, unconscious
Rosie #11 - _Entangled, total cover, slowed_, stuck
Ogre - _Entangled_, dead
Wolf #10 - dead
Wolf #5 - prone, unconscious
Wolf #2 - dead
Ogre #3 - prone, unconscious

Gray area is _Web_


----------



## Neurotic

"Disarm those giants still living lest we have more problems with them. Mage, you're speaking that language, get something out of them. I'll keep the wolf peacefull."

She casts something and green-gold energy washes over the party. As power of the living world enters them the wounds start closing. She gives her wand of healing to shadowy orc and busies herself with the animal.

Morika binds the legs of the wolf together and awaits further developments. When the wolf awakens she speaks to it in Sylvan. She doesn't do gentle, she's making it understand she's alpha here and he's to obey and accept.

OOC: mass lesser vigor. Roll Wild Empathy +12 for Morika please. She will free the wolf standing between it and the rest of the group if he behaves (that means doesn't try to kill her even while bound  )


----------



## s@squ@tch

_ooc: the wolf is unconscious - are you including the wolf in the effect of the lesser vigor?_


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor's deep set eyes flick back and forth as he looks over the webbing, attempting to peer within the thick gray strands.  He draws a breath and speaks to the giants.

"I've felled many a tree for me da's smelter, I imagine I'll likewise smite ye cowards down!  Come on!  Come to yer doom!"

Finishing his speech, Thanor stands in place, straining to hear any movement.  The dwarf raises his crackling axe and composes himself, preparing to set upon the first giant he sees.  

_OOC - Thanor will make a Listen check http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2445380/ to try and get some idea of where the giants are.  He has readied a partial charge if a giant comes out with 20' ft of him_


----------



## pathfinderq1

At the first chance, Ipshivi once again faded from view.  Then she scampered forward along the ceiling into the web-filled room to see what the giants were up to...

OOC: 
>Re-invoke Walk Unseen
>Move forward (20' move speed) into the web-filled room, moving along the ceiling, headed for the center of the room.  Webs do not hinder her movement, due to Spiderwalk invocation.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]
_Wild Empathy_ will take 10 rounds, unless you want to rush it with a -10 mod
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You move into the room, gaining access to the center. (AY46)  you see the remaining three giants -- 2 females and 1 male, gathered on the otherside of the web.  The females are weeping silently, whereas the male has a grave expression on his face.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thanor]
The webs are too thick for you to see through, and impede your hearing so that you have no idea whether your speech was heard by the giants, or if they choose to remain silent.
[/sblock]

Voadam says,"*Someone heal me and I'll dismiss the webbing so that we can take out the rest -- as they've repeatedly ignored my pleas for surrender."*

_OOC: Round updated above.  I have actions for everyone but Aeranduil, who is probably upset that there are no targets.  Will move on to next round if no objections._


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=ooc]It's fine with me.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC:
I didn't realize there are still active giants, I skimmed statuses and it read, unconsious or dead. I must've missed those. No empathy then, Yogg and she heal everyone using up as many charges and needed (or as many as you allow us time for) thanor and Voadam first two

Mass vigor will take care of lesser wounds in time...wolf is out of luck then, he's just bound. And yes, it is healed.


----------



## GladiusNP

_OOC - I am happy to move into the next round_

"Aye Voadam, 'tis wise to pause a moment.  My thanks to ye Morika - ye know how to make ye'self useful in a scrap."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil remains in the hallway, bow at the ready, keeping eyes and ears open for any further enemies that might be coming. He knew at the very least, there were more foes to the north.


*Listen +8*


----------



## Neurotic

Ready charge after applying healing. Will shift just before Voadam drops web so she does her gore brute damage


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]
You hear low voices coming from behind the north door, though you can't make out the language or what they are saying.
[/sblock]

OOC: Any actions for those who are ahead of Voadam in initiative order (Sanne/Thanor)?


----------



## drothgery

Sanne waits for Voadam to dispel the web, not seeing anything she can poke holes in or talk to.


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor moves closer to the web, prepared to charge the first giant he sees.

_Thanor will move as close as he can get to the web and still ready a charge._


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Wait for Voadam to dismiss web
16 - Thanor - Ready Action - Charge Giant #11 - HIT for 11 damage
14 - Hill Giant #11 - Unseen Action
14 - Rosie #8 - Unseen Action
14 - Rosie #11 - Unseen Action
12 - Voadam - Dismiss Web
11 - Ipshivi - Eldritch Blast on Giant #11 - HIT For 17 damage
8 - Morika - Cast Blinding Spittle on Rosie #11
7 - Aeranduil - Attack Giant #11 - 3 HIT - 1 CRIT for 78 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  Use CSW Wand on Voadam for 27 hp healed
*

The half-elf waits and prepares for the webs to disappear, as does Thanor -- who struggles slightly against the webbing that has fouled his armor and axe.

The wizard finally dismisses the webbing, and two female giants and one male giant can be seen against the west wall.

As the web drops, the dwarf charges across the room towards the male giant -- he chops down with his axe and cuts a large tear through the giants leggings -- blood starts to seep onto the coarse fabric.

Ipshivi hesitated for a moment, working to overcome her natural tendency towards stealth. She hurled an arcane dart at the remaining male giant, shimmering into visibility as she did so, then scampered back towards the door...

Morika moves behind Thanor and spits at the closer female giant. Somehow, the spit turns black and strikes her in the face.

The elf sees new targets, and launches a volley of 3 arrows into the room -- all three striking true, with the 2nd arrow burying itself under a flap of fur near the giants heart.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (54/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (67/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Entangled_,_Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (41/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (50/64)  , _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Sanne: (46/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(160/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Morika: (65/66) - Barkskin (758/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (71/107) - _Entangled_, _Lessor Vigor_ (17/18 rounds)



Hill Giant #11 - _slowed_ - 106 damage
Hill Giant #17 -  dead
Rosie #8 - 
Rosie #9 - _slowed_, dead
Rosie #10 - prone, unconscious
Rosie #11 - _slowed_
Ogre - dead
Wolf #10 - dead
Wolf #5 - prone, unconscious
Wolf #2 - dead
Ogre #3 - prone, unconscious


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Since there are no spells that expire in seconds, you could let us do round or two healing (with two wands, for two rounds, those most affected could be healed somewhat) - and Morika readied a charge also, but AFTER binding the wolf (which will take full round at least) - I mean, Voadam doesn't have to dismiss it immediately, yes?


----------



## GladiusNP

_Thanor will charge the male giant. If we end up waiting for healing, Thanor will try to free himself._


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Aeranduil will, if no other threats present themselves from the north/south in the corridor, send arrows into the giants visible in the room.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]

In the spirit of keeping things moving in an active combat, I am having Voadam bring down the webbing so that the remaining threats can be dealt with -- and give the party some cover for anything else that comes down the hallways.

[/sblock]

OOC: Map/round updated.


----------



## Neurotic

And leaving our errant knight to fight alone with three giants in melee (since I cannot move and charge and cannot reach them this round)...ah well, spells it is...

Morika moves behind Thanor and spits! at closer female giant. Somehow, the spit  turns black and strikes her in the face.

Ranged Touch attack at -4. Target is blinded until it spends standard action to remove the spittle. No saving throw. Spell resistance applies.


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> And leaving our errant knight to fight alone with three giants in melee (since I cannot move and charge and cannot reach them this round)...




OOC: I don't think Sanne can, either, so she's going to end up stopping 3 squares away from them.


----------



## Rhun

Spurred on by the success of his last volley, Aeranduil continues to send feathered death streaking into the room. He targets the wounded giants first, in an attempt to quickly cull the herd.


*AC 23, HP 49/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). Aeranduil will target the most wounded giant first, and once it is down, move on to the next. Contingency: If something appears in the corridor (whether north or south), he will target that threat instead.

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Aeranduil]
If the giants are ever able to figure out the damage capability of that bow, expect a full on sunder assault!   (that is of course, contigent on one surviving long enough to tell others.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=S@s]Good thing Aeranduil can run quickly, and tries his best to stay behind the front line.[/sblock]


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor grimly lifts his axe, the flickering blade humming with a wicked, crackling energy. 

"Making ye'self useful, Aeranduil!  I'll keep hammering on this one..."

True to his word, Thanor swings his axe almost straight up, trying to cut deep into the giant's thigh.

_OOC - I thought I should put in my next round as well.  Thanor will take a full attack (+13/+8) on the male giant, and also assigns his dodge bonus (+1 AC) to the male giant.  If the male giant drops, he will take a 5 ft step towards one of the Rosie's._


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]
I'm having difficult understanding what Morika did in her action -- could you explain?  Thanks!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You're up!  If I don't see something within 24 hrs, I'll act for you.  
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi hesitated for a moment, working to overcome her natural tendency towards stealth.  She hurled an arcane dart at the remaining male giant, shimmering into visibility as she did so, then scampered back towards the door...

OOC: Eldritch blast at male giant, point blank +13 ranged touch, for 3d6+1 damage.  Then move back towards doorway, still moving along the ceiling.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Sorry, it's a spell Blinding Spittle. Mechanics are as described. She moves and then casts since she cannot reach them within one round.

EVERYONE: don't forget you 1hp healing per round it just may mean the difference. And you're auto-stabilized


----------



## drothgery

After the web is down, Sanne moves to AX 46, as she can't reach the giants to attack this round, and she doesn't want to move into range when she can't attack.


----------



## Neurotic

Bo-yoing! I'm not bumping this, honestly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sorry guys, I'm in the process of moving across the country, living in temp housing at the moment, closing on a new house, while transitioning to my new career as a stay at home dad.    Bear with me and some upcoming slowness.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I'm bearing, S@s! I'll be here when you get back.*


----------



## Neurotic

That's excellent news for your players. Stay at home (if your kids are small enough to sleep in afternoons) means you get half an hour free every day 

No worries, we wait.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Move to AX46
16 - Thanor - Full attack Giant #11 - both MISS
14 - Hill Giant #11 - Attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 20 damage
14 - Rosie #8 - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
14 - Rosie #11 - Attack Thanor - MISS
12 - Voadam - Tell Giants to surrender
11 - Ipshivi - 
8 - Morika - 
7 - Aeranduil - Attack Giant #11 - 2 HIT for 50 damage
3 - Yoggrith -  Move to AZ46
*

The Khoravar moves closer, readying herself for insertion into harms reach once again.

Thanor grimly lifts his axe, the flickering blade humming with a wicked, crackling energy. 

"Making ye'self useful, Aeranduil! I'll keep hammering on this one..."

True to his word, Thanor swings his axe almost straight up, trying to cut deep into the giant's thigh, but both blows sail wide.  The dwarf shakes his head in an attempt to clear any cobwebs from inside it.

The giant takes advantage of the dwarf's momentary confusion and miraculously smacks the face of his club onto Thanor's helm -- causing an audible bell-like noise.

The two female giants feebly swat at the dwarf, but miss completely.

Voadam, now fully healed, feels recharged and boldly calls out in the giant tongue,"*Brik Mak Durn"*
[sblock=Giant]
"Surrender and you might live!"
[/sblock]

The shifter and visible halfling take a moment to assess the situation in the room, while the elf fires three more arrows into the room, streaking towards the male giant -- two of the three strike true, and the giant stumbles, then falls to the floor dead.

After the giant dies -- the remaining two females drop their clubs and raise their hands and call out in giant.
[sblock=Giant]
"Please don't kill us!  We surrender!"
[/sblock]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (53/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (66/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (16/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (40/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (51/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (16/18 rounds)
Sanne: (47/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(159/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (16/18 rounds)
Morika: (66/66) - Barkskin (757/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (16/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (52/107) - _Lessor Vigor_ (16/18 rounds)



Hill Giant #11 - _slowed_ - 156 damage
Hill Giant #17 -  dead
Rosie #8 - 
Rosie #9 - _slowed_, dead
Rosie #10 - prone, unconscious
Rosie #11 - _slowed_
Ogre - dead
Wolf #10 - dead
Wolf #5 - prone, unconscious
Wolf #2 - dead
Ogre #3 - prone, unconscious


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Reposting Aeranduil's actions for ease of reference...*

Spurred on by the success of his last volley, Aeranduil continues to send feathered death streaking into the room. He targets the wounded male giant first, in an attempt to quickly cull the herd.


*AC 23, HP 49/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). Aeranduil will target the most wounded male giant first, and once it is down, move on to the next. (Contingency: If something appears in the corridor (whether north or south), he will target that threat instead.)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic

Morika should be in AY46 right behind Thanor (not AX because Sanne goes first and takes the spot) also, if Blinding Spittle hit (as text implies) rosy 11 should be blinded until she spends standard action to clear the spittle


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]
Sorry, I didn't see your movement in the post, was it edited out?  I'll update the map.

And thanks, the spittle hit, and Rosie is blinded.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, I didn't specify exact square, description read something like "moves straigh behind Thanor, out of reach of the giants"


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Combat updated.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: So Morika didn't use the spell? Since they surrendered and map still shows her at the door? Or is this round after? I'm a bit confused...


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor shakes his head, attempting to clear the ringing from both his ears and his mind.  Once he gathers himself, he watches the two giantesses as their clubs thud heavily into the ground.  The dwarf does not lower his axe, instead baring his teeth in a frightful grimace at the nearest.  He addresses his companions, asking "What'd yon giants say?  We best beware of trickery... Ipshivi, can ye bind them in some sorta webbing?  I wager they'd be keen to tell their kin our tactics.  Sanne - I'll take it on me to watch these two if ye check the room."



OOC - I could do with a little healing.  Otherwise, I say we check for bodies, tie these two up, then bar the door from the outside if possible, then head onward!


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=ooc]GladiusNP - I think you may be mistaking our favorite half-elven swordswoman for a rogue. But she's not; she's a Swashbuckler 6/Artificer 1/Windwright Captain 1. And she has absolutely no skills relevant to searching a room; she's +1 listen, +4 search, +1 spot.[/sblock]

"Best to leave searching the room to our invisible friend, I think." Sanne said. She cleaned her blade, and returned it to its scabbard. "Since these giants have decided to surrender, I should think we ought to learn what they knew of the events that brought us here."

[sblock=giant]
"We are here because a House Tharashk dragonshard hunting expedition was apparently attacked, and two previous groups sent to investigate never returned. If you know anything about this, telling us would be a very good idea."

(Diplomacy +14)
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Voadam has the web-wand, if you want them secured," Ipshivi hissed from her perch on the ceiling.  "And I don't think we have time to search the room or question them much- somebody behind that north door knows we're here, and kept sending out those ogres and wolves.  Every moment we wait gives them more time to get ready."  Even as she spoke, the halfling faded back out of sight and moved back towards the corridor...

OOC: If visible, reinvoke Walk Unseen; then move back out to corridor to keep watch for the inevitable flood of more angry giants.


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor looks at first Sanne and then the empty spot where Ipshivi just was.  "Me helm being used as an anvil must have addled my wits more than I thought - ye both be right."

Seeing Sanne trying to talk with the giantesses, Thanor lowers his axe, and heads towards Yoggrith, quietly asking the grim half orc for healing.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika tries to gain trust of the wolf she left bound.
"Ask them how is this puppy called, wizard! We can spend a minute or two here, they already know we're here and if they have casters and they prepare immediately, maybe their spells will run out."

Comments druidess with a grin


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil remains on vigilant guard in the hallway, bow held ready. The elf wanted to ensure that no further threats came from the south, or (more likely) the north.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> OOC: So Morika didn't use the spell? Since they surrendered and map still shows her at the door? Or is this round after? I'm a bit confused...




OOC: Sorry if it was not clear -- Morika used the spell, and blinded the giantess.  The map wasn't updated yet, but the working copy is.

OOC@All: Plans?  I see Morika wants to befriend the wolf, and Thanor wants to tie up the giants and press onward?  Anything else?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Aeranduil would prefer to kill the giants, but if the group is against that then he will go along with the plans to restrain them and leave them.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam asks the giantesses about the wolves name, but he is sad to report that these giantesses do not know -- they don't work with the wolves often enough to know.

They continue to look at you with large eyes filled with fear and sorrow.

Morika finishes tying up the wolf.  The wounds on it are slowly healing, due to the lesser vigor, but it still is not conscious.

From their viewpoint in the hallway, Aeranduil and Ipshivi can make out some noises to the north, but cannot figure out what is being said.

OOC: So, one vote for killing the giantesses, anything else?  Need to get this moving.  thx


----------



## Neurotic

Morika is currently busy with the wolf. And she normally wouldn't care one way or the other, but slaughtering the young touched something in her and she would object if someone voices the intent. However, if it's done while she's in the hall with the wolf she wouldn't give the culprit (too much) hard time.


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

As Yoggrith begins his ministrations on Thanor's bruised head and miscellaneous small wounds, Thanor looks over at the two giantesses.  

"Ye all know of me hate for giants and their kin.  But slaying these in cold blood lacks honor - I say we quickly tie 'em up tight and keep delving."


----------



## pathfinderq1

From the ceiling of the corridor, the halfling's hissing voice called out again.  "Don't waste time.  Just have Voadam throw another Web in there, slam the door, and let's move."

OOC: Web them and leave them.  We've got bigger problems to deal with...


----------



## drothgery

OOC: If they don't know anything (and I'm guessing by the lack of answers to Sanne's questions that they don't), then Sanne's all for binding them and moving on.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Consensus is to bind them and leave them. I doubt we can bar the door effectively against giants if they want to get out so just lock the door, no much effort. 
S@s, could you roll Morika's attempt so we can go on?


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil shakes his head at his companions' decision to leave the giants alive, knowing the decision would probably come back to haunt them. But with little he could do, the elf moves a bit further down the corridor to the north, bow and arrow held ready to fire.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Morika tends to the wolf, and it finally comes around to consciousness.

She speaks softly to the beast, but it begins to growl.

It strains against its bindings and begins to howl.

You get the idea that perhaps Morika was not as in tune with nature's creatures as one would expect from a druid.


----------



## Neurotic

Scimitar cuts across wolfs neck quickly and efficiently. The howl stops with a wheeze and gurgle. Another cut and the head rolls away from the body. Quick and mostly painless death.

"Let's go. This one wasn't smart enough to know better. The Nature abhors weakness. He is NOT selected as father of future generations."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The giantess' respond in hushed voices to Sanne's questions.
[sblock=giant]
"We know nothing about dragonshard party, we not get out much, and not interested in outside dealings of tribe.  Please don't hurt us."
[/sblock]

Yoggrith nods knowingly as the wolf's head is severed.  He finishes his ministrations on Thanor, which consisted of tapping him with his wand, and many of the dwarf's wounds close.

Voadam then looks to the others and says*,"So, you want me to web them before we push on?  I cannot guarantee how long the web will prevent them from getting out of this room and giving intelligence to the others about us."*

OOC:  Thanor healed for 22 hp.


----------



## Neurotic

"Bind them with ropes or leave them unbound, web won't hold them. Not like it's important, we have whole tribe of giants in front of us. And nothing these two can say won't change the fact they'll want revenge for their fallen and that we can kill them all given time.

We could use one of them as a messanger and request information about lost expeditions. If they don't know anything we can as well go and search further without killing every one of them.

Bah, I talk too much lately!"

Morika goes toward northern door and stands over ogre's corpse so she can charge first idiot giant that comes through. Otherwise, she waits for others to finish with giants.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil merely nods at Morika as she joins him near the north door. The elf was ready to slay more of the hated giants. Each one that fell made the world a better place...at least in the giant hunter's eyes.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Who is binding them?  Then web afterwards?  After you bind them, where/what are pc's doing?


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: C'mon, somebody bound them. Web is waste of resources. We go forward.


----------



## pathfinderq1

OOC: If you want them bound, you're going to have to do it.  My vote is still for Web- it is much faster and doesn't require getting in grabbing distance.

Or we could just kill them. That is looking like a better choice every minute- shame that the person with the wand of Web is an NPC right now.


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: They surrendered and are being shown mercy. Attacking the one who bounds them only means quick death. It takes a minute and lasts much longer then a web (and doesn't allow getting out)...Morika is at the door, brooding over stupid wolf.

S@s, can we just ASSUME we did something, regardless of who that was. Giantess' are at this moment not a threat and are isolated from other giants so we don't care about them and continue with the mission?


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Bleep it. Sanne's untrained in Use Rope, but 10 ranks in profession (sailor) ought to be enough to fake it. She'll tie them up.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: It would have been so much easier if you had just let Aeranduil kill them. *


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sanne approaches the giants with her rope in her hands.  They nod and put forth their large hands for binding.  

Roping a giant proves something of an adventure for the Khoravar, but she is able to get all three tied up with some degree of satisfaction.

The elven archer in the background looks over in disgust.

Voadam chimes in*,"Well, that is done, who knows how long they will be tied up, but it is best we get moving.  I fear that at this point, we may have giants ahead AND behind us."*

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Rhun

"The door to the north," says Aeranduil from the corridor, nodding in that direction. "There are more giants."


----------



## Neurotic

"Ready?" Morika asks looking at all, but mostly at Thanor.
"When you open the door, I'll charge in hopefully dropping first giant on the way. Elf can cover me with arrows. And I'm sure our little spy is here somewhere."


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

"Aye then - we've tarried long enough.  Time to hew through another foe or two."

Thanor moves to the door, preparing his axe and shield.  Small crackling bolts arc off the wicked crescent blade, and he looks around at his companions, looking for a sign that they are ready.  He nods grimly when he sees their affirmations, then sets his shoulder to the door.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nocks arrow, ready to fire at the first target to present itself when Morika and Thanor go through the door.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: so, just so that I'm clear, you guys are going to be opening the door to the north -- where the ogres and wolves have been coming, correct?  Just need one of you to confirm, then I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Neurotic

yes. Good to have you back


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


21 - Giant #33 - Ranged Attack Morika - HIT for 13 damage
21 - Giant #35 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Giant #34 - Ranged Attack Morika - HIT for 14 damage
21 - Giant #31 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #5 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #8 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
16 - Sanne - Move to AS51, attack wolf #11 - 1 HIT for 20 damage
16 - Thanor - Full attack Wolf#11 - 2 HIT for 13 damage, STR check to oppose trip FAIL
12 - Voadam - Delay
11 - Ipshivi - Move to AS52, reinvoke Walk Unseen
8 - Morika - Move to AU53, cast Summon Nature's Ally IV
7 - Aeranduil - Full attack Giant #35 - 2 HIT for 46 damage
5 - Wolf #11 -Attack Sanne - BITE MISS
5 - Wolf #12 -Attack Thanor - BITE HIT for 12 damage - TRIP attack SUCCESSFUL
5 - Wolf #14 -Attack Sanne - BITE MISS
5 - Wolf #3 - Delay
3 - Yoggrith -  Move to AU52, cast Shield of Faith on Thanor
*

The door opens with a slow creak, the dwarf and druid working together to budge the large door ajar, no sooner than they get the door opening on its on power, a swarm of boulders crash into them -- Thanor is able to dodge the effects of both of those that were sent his way, but Morika is caught twice in the chest by the massive rocks.

Two javelins also get sent their way, but Thanor is able to direct both of them into the nearby door frame with his shield.

Sanne dances to the side of of one of the Dire Wolves, and takes a stab at it, albeit not a clean one.

"Well then beastie! Panic rising in ye gorge yet?" 

Thanor whirls his axe down, aiming between the closest dire wolf's ears, his aim true, but not much force behind his swings. His deep-set eyes carefully watch the rock throwing giants, attempting to sidestep any further rocks.

Voadam stops for a moment and considers the battlefield, and how he might best manipulate it.

Not inclined to jump into the middle of the pitched battle, Ipshivi drew the shadows into a comforting cloak and scampered forward along the ceiling, trying to get an idea of the enemies' true numbers.
[sblock=Ipshivi]
You see the four wolves, four adult giants, 2 ogres, and 2 juvenile giants that you recognize from the earlier barracks room.  The room looks like it wraps around to the right, and on the left wall are a set of large double doors.  A dark passageway leads to the north.
[/sblock]

"Ha! Is that all you've got, giants? Some pebbles?"

Morika steps back behind Thanor calling upon fey lines and begins to pull down one of the protectors above.
[sblock=Morika]
Summoning spell is 1 round cast time, Unicorn will appear next round on your initiative.
[/sblock]

The elf smiles as the giants appear. "Death is my gift," he says quietly, sending a volley of arrows streaking through the air toward the giants.

The wolves surrounding Sanne take advantage of their flanking positioning and both bite at the half-elf, but she is able to dance around their open mouths.

The one in front of Thanor eyes the dwarf with hungry eyes, envisioning the smaller humanoid to be a tender morsel, and latches hold of his arm with his mouth and pulls the dwarf to the ground with a shake of his massive torso.  [Thanor is now prone]

Seeing the dwarf laid low by the wolf, Yoggrith strides forward,"Let the Shadow shroud you with protection, my son." [+3 deflection bonus to AC for 8 minutes]

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (50/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (63/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (13/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (37/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (54/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (13/18 rounds)
Sanne: (50/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(156/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (13/18 rounds)
Morika: (39/66) - Barkskin (753/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (13/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (55/107) - Prone, _Shield of Faith_ (80/80 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (13/18 rounds)


Wolf #11 - 33 damage
Giant #35 - 46 damage


----------



## Neurotic

Thanor should be full minus about 20hp. Since we dithered, Yogg could use healing wand on him (it was discussed before the pause)


----------



## Rhun

The elf smiles as the giants appear. "Death is my gift," he says quietly, sending a volley of arrows streaking through the air toward the giants.


*AC 23, HP 54/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). Aeranduil will target Hill Giant 35, and if he falls, he'll step forward 5' and switch to Hill Giant 33.

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Still wounded, but healed some from _vigor_.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Still wounded, but healed some from _vigor_.




*OOC: So, would that be 11 points, bringing him to 60?*


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=ooc/DM]
Can Sanne move through the corner to AS51 without going though the dire wolf's square?
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Not inclined to jump into the middle of the pitched battle, Ipshivi drew the shadows into a comforting cloak and scampered forward along the ceiling, trying to get an idea of the enemies' true numbers.

OOC:
>Reinvoke Walk Unseen
>Move forward to AS 52
>Free Listen/Spot sweep to see any other enemies in the open ground


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne]
Typically, I'd say no, but as the grid on the map isn't perfect, and a portion of the front liner squares are beyond the door, I will allow it -- so you can tumble away.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aeranduil]
By my calculations, Aeranduil is at 54 hp -- basically what is posted in combat round post above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Thanks S@s. I think I have Aeranduil's hit points fixed now. *


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Can I spend action point to do TWO swift actions in this round? The description below assumes yes.

"Ha! Is that all you've got, giants? Some pebbles?"

Morika steps back behind Thanor(AU53) calling upon fey lines and pulling down one of the protectors above. On the left of the worgs appears beautiful horse-like creature with single horn protruding from it's forehead. Morika speaks in lilting tones, quite opposite her usual harsh tones.
"I am Morika Kevsecks. Please, fight these giants and worgs with us. Heal my companions as possible, try to use all heals as soon as possible. I apologize for any hurt you might suffer in this service. Feel free to look for me among greensingers."


[sblock=Next Round]
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Can I spend action point to do TWO swift actions in this round? The description below assumes yes.

"Ha! Is that all you've got, giants? Some pebbles?"

Morika steps back behind Thanor(AU53) calling upon fey lines and pulling down one of the protectors above. On the left of the worgs appears beautiful horse-like creature with single horn protruding from it's forehead. Morika speaks in lilting tones, quite opposite her usual harsh tones.
"I am Morika Kevsecks. Please, fight these giants and worgs with us. Heal my companions as possible, try to use all heals as soon as possible. I apologize for any hurt you might suffer in this service. Feel free to look for me among greensingers."


[sblock=Next Round in case I don't manage to post]
Swift action: shifting
Swift action with AP: Updraft spell, landing just far enough from giant 33 to be able to charge it (and max 40 feet from current position). Ignore opportunity attacks, avoid as much as possible. Unicorn uses Cure Medium on Morika when she's in range (2d8+5)
Charge giant 33: attack +14 (7d6+8/x2/Bludgeon) and giant has to make DC 26 strength check to avoid falling prone. 
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Sanne dances to the side of of one of the Dire Wolves, and takes a stab at it, albeit not a clean one.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to AS51; cannot fail a DC15 tumble check to avoid AoOs, then attack the dire wolf.


atk; dmg; electricity dmg (1d20+13=19, 3d6+7=18, 1d6=2)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]
So, what Summon Nature's Ally are you using this round to summon the unicorn?
[/sblock]


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

"Well then beastie!  Panic rising in ye gorge yet?" 

Thanor whirls his axe down, aiming between the closest dire wolf's ears.  His deep-set eyes carefully watch the rock throwing giants, attempting to sidestep any further rocks.

_
ooc- Thanor targets the wolf in AS53 with a +13/+7 full attack (the one in front of him) and takes a dodge bonus (AC now 26) against the hill giant on AQ51._


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: I believe unicorn first appears at summon IV so fourth level spell is lost. Since I already used one, I'm using last breath (everybody voted against revival in new form) - DON'T DIE ANYONE 


[sblock=For S@s] could we agree on some bonuses or rerolls by using action points? Let's say you roll on the 1d100, on Morika spending AP she gets to modify the roll up or down few points (half a level?) and on target spending AP gets re-roll
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]
What is wrong with the RAW with respect to action points?  If Morika wants a bonus on a roll, use an action point -- 2d6, pick best.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Nothing is wrong with RAW, they are described as something that enables heroes to do impossible.

Now, I don't need bonus to rolls, I need extra swift action so I  can cast swift spell and change in the same round. It's not strictly neccessary since summon is full round, but I wanted to check if it's possible.

Also be warned: sblocks don't work most of the time.

I've read the above sblock in Firebug (by looking at html source coding) it does not open on click


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: OK, I'll allow an AP to be used for an extra swift action.  Also, round updated.


----------



## Rhun

A slight frown mars Aeranduil's features as he fails to drop a giant, but he continues the assault. Arrows continue to fly from Taurionamarth, striking the giants with unnatural force.


*AC 23, HP 55/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). Aeranduil will continue to target Hill Giant 35, and if he falls, he'll step forward 5' and switch to Hill Giant 33.

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## drothgery

Sanne stabs the wolf in front of her twice more in quick succession.

[sblock=ooc]
Full attack the dire wolf she's been attacking.

atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+11=27, 2d6+5=9, 1d20+6=20, 2d6+5=14)

Should be two hits, 23 dmg total (last round I forgot the dire wolves were not, in fact, giants)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


21 - Giant #33 - Attack Sanne - 1 HIT for 24 damage 
21 - Giant #35 - 5' step to AQ52, Attack Sanne - 1 HIT for 19 damage
21 - Giant #34 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Giant #13 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #5 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #8 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
16 - Sanne - Full attack Wolf #11 - 2 hit for 23 damage, 5' step to AT52
16 - Thanor - Test of Mettle upon all foes, attack dire wolf #12 (while prone) - 1 HIT (CRIT confirmed) for 34 damage
12 - Voadam - Wand of Grease on Giant #35's club, saving throw PASS
11 - Ipshivi - Move to AS56, scout area
8 - Morika - Cast Updraft, fly to AQ47, charge Giant #33 - MISS
8 - Unicorn - Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Morika - Healing 14 damage, AoO from Wolf MISSES
7 - Aeranduil - Attack Giant #35, 3 HIT for 66 damage
5 - Wolf #12 - MISS
5 - Wolf #14 - MISS
5 - Wolf #3 - Delay
3 - Yoggrith -  Cast Cure Critical Wounds on Sanne, healing 23 damage
*

The giants see the new target appear before them and move quickly to smash the Khoravar into the floorboards -- each giant swings in unison and catches her off guard, while she was occupied with the wolves, and lands a solid blow, nearly knocking her to her knees.

The other giants and ogres, who are not able to physically close with the group, continue to throw boulders and javelins at the front liners, but all miss, but do succeed in creating quite a racket.

Sanne stabs the wolf in front of her twice more in quick succession, creating two large red patches on the wolves hide, sending the wolf crashing down to the floor, dead.  She then steps cautiously back into the doorway, presenting her bloody body to Yoggrith for possible healing.

Seeing his ally take several blows that should have been his, Thanor shouts a challenge to all those within the sound of his voice in giant, urging them to fight someone their own size -- that someone being himself, who oddly, is lying on his back on the ground.  

Taking that all in stride, the dwarf seeing the battlefield clearly and connects with the front left leg of the wolf in front of him with a vicious blow that severs three of its front toes. 

"HA HAH!  Take that you foul dog!"  laughs the dwarf.

Voadam pulls out his trusty wand and aims it at the giant in sight, coating his club with a thick swirl of slippery grease, but the giant appears to be able to maintain his grip at this time.

The druid glides through the air, across the battlefield, landing off to the side of the giants behind the wolves.  In an instant, a unicorn appears next to her.
"I am Morika Kevsecks. Please, fight these giants and worgs with us. Heal my companions as possible, try to use all heals as soon as possible. I apologize for any hurt you might suffer in this service. Feel free to look for me among greensingers."

The unicorn nods and touches her with his horn, healing some of her wounds.

The druid then lowers her horned head and charges towards the towering giant, but unbelievably, slips on a bit of grease that flew off the giants club and lands haphazardly to the side of the giant. 
[sblock=Morika]
charge attack (1d20=5)
Horrid roll.  And you already used an AP this round for the extra swift action, so I cannot use one for you on this attack roll.  If you read back through the IC, you'll notice that Morika has had a history for rolling horridly with her charge attacks....
[/sblock]

A slight frown mars Aeranduil's features as he fails to drop a giant, but he continues the assault. Arrows continue to fly from Taurionamarth, striking the giants with unnatural force.

The wolves attack Thanor, but their blows bounce off of him due to the shadowy shield Yoggrith placed upon him.

Yoggrith stretches out his hand and touches Sanne on the small of her back, infusing her with some dark power, healing some of her wounds.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (49/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (62/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (12/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (36/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (55/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (12/18 rounds)
Sanne: (31/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(155/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (12/18 rounds)
Morika: (54/66) - Barkskin (752/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (12/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (56/107) - Prone, _Shield of Faith_ (80/80 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (12/18 rounds)


Wolf #11 - 56 damage, dead
Wolf #12 - 34 damage
Wofl #14 - 
Giant #35 - 112 damage
[/QUOTE]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Thanor]
Sorry that I acted for Thanor, as I just saw that you had posted as recently as August 10th, for some reason, I had mixed you up with a PC from the Gold team that I had to NPC.  If you want to do something different, let me know and I'll change it.
[/sblock]

OOC: Ipshivi up, then wolves, followed by half-ork death priest.


----------



## Neurotic

Still, it's +14, total with roll 19. How high AC do they have?

Also, I now see that it's giant 13, but there IS 33 so we let it stand...

Put her in AQ 49 (charge from AQ 47)and unicorn at AR/AS 47/48? Maybe she suffers OA from the wolf if it's not turned around...unicorn heals her for Cure medium wounds from unicorn (2d8+5=14) (original roll says serious, but the dice are good)

Unicorn is on full defense


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> Still, it's +14, total with roll 19. How high AC do they have?




OOC: Just high enough...


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Sanne is going to 5' step back to next to Yoggrith after attacking (she didn't move in my original write-up, but if she got hit that badly by someone out of counterstrike range, she wants to be next to the healer).


----------



## Neurotic

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Just high enough...




BWARGH! Doens't someone grant +1 to hit?! Sanne for flanking? Anybody?


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi scampered across the ceiling, peeking around the corner to get a better view of the room.  Once there, she picked out one of her wands and put it to use- an instant later her chuckling voice could be heard back where the others were fighting...

OOC:
>Move to AS 56, Free action for Listen +12, Spot +8 sweep
>Draw and activate Wand of Ventriloquism for scouting report


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor shakes his head, flinging sweat from his eyes.  Driving the haft of his axe into the floor, he uses it to push himself up, scraping his greaves across the floor in a clanging, ringing racket.  

Off balance and out of breath, he grimly swings up at the wolf, his axe whirring towards the canine's jaw.

_OOC  - That round is fine s@s, I'm happy with Thanor attacking while prone - it seems appropriate for him .  Standing and attacking Wolf #12 again)_


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


21 - Giant #33 - Attack Morika -  MISS, AoO on Unicorn - HIT for 20 damage
21 - Giant #35 - Test of Mettle FAIL - 5' step to AR52/53, Attack Thanor - 1 HIT (CRIT unconfirmed) - for 23 damage
21 - Giant #34 - Test of Mettle FAIL - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Giant #13 - Move to AP/AQ 47/48 - Attack Morika - HIT for 19 damage, AoO on Unicorn - HIT for 12 damage
21 - Ogre #5 - Test of Mettle FAIL - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #8 - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
16 - Sanne - 5' step to AS52, attack Giant #35 - 1 HIT for 15 damage, counterstrike on Wolf #3 - HIT for 14 damage, Trip check FAIL, falls prone
16 - Thanor - Stand, attack Wolf #12 - 2 HIT for 28 damage
12 - Voadam - Move to AX52, Ready action
11 - Ipshivi - Move to AV59
8 - Morika - Use Anklet of Translocation, Cast Hypothermia on Giant #13
8 - Unicorn - AoO on Giant #13 HIT for 13 damage, cast Cure Light Wounds on Morika, heals 10 damage
7 - Aeranduil - 5' step to AW53, attack Giant #33 - 3 HIT (1 confirmed CRIT) for 93 damage
5 - Wolf #14 - Attack Unicorn - HIT for 11 damage
5 - Wolf #3 - Move to AR52/53 - Attack Sanne - HIT for 12 damage, trip check PASS
3 - Yoggrith -  Move to AS53, attack wolf #3 - HIT for 17 damage
*

Morika gets swarmed by giants -- the one behind her closes her in and one of the giants smack her over her head and cause her eyes to glaze over briefly.

The others all struggle to get at Thanor, who still is prone on the ground, several spears and rocks get tossed his way, but only the giant looming over him is able to connect with the dwarf.  Thanor luckily dodges slightly to the side of the blow, which almost smashed his head like a grape.

"Thank you." Sanne says to the halfork before stepping into the fray again.

Even for someone like her, fighting while standing on the body of a dead monster can hurt her ability to strike accurately, and her first rapier thrust found no target. Her second at least made some contact, and drops the giant with a loud thump on the floor.

Thanor shakes his head, flinging sweat from his eyes. Driving the haft of his axe into the floor, he uses it to push himself up, scraping his greaves across the floor in a clanging, ringing racket, but he is able to duck the lunging wolf next to him.

Off balance and out of breath, he grimly swings up at the wolf, his axe whirring towards the canine's jaw, striking twice and killing the wolf.

Voadam surveys the battlefield behind and in front of him, checking for anything that he could help with, finding nothing at this time, he remains content to watch.

No sign of Ipshivi can be seen, and no voice comes streaming back to the main group.

Morika clacks her heels together and disappears to the chagrin of the giants. She appears on top of the unicorn already casting.
Her hands shine blue for briefest of moments and the cold felt only in the northernmost regions in the middle of the winter envelops the closest giant. It seems the closeness of the Unicorn increases potency of her spell as it is really impressive cold and giant shivers and turns blue -- succumbing to the full effects of the spell, frost belching from his lungs.

She then slides off of the great beasts back, pulling one of her wands from it's sheath.

The unicorn she is riding heals her, but pays the price, as both giants club it over its head, causing it to snort a fine mist of red from its nostrils -- the celestial steed is almost ready to return to its former plane...

Aeranduil steps forward slightly and takes aim at the only giant visible to him and sends three giants streaking towards it -- the first pierces its skull, the second and third slide easily into its chest, staggering the giant.

The two remaining wolves converge on the unicorn and Sanne -- the first bites at the severely wounded unicorn and tears off a portion of its foreleg, while the other wolf bounds down the hallway and tears into Sanne, dragging the poor half-elf off of her feet!

Yoggrith strides forward and raises his spiked staff over his head and brings it down on the wolf attacking Sanne's head, a loud THWUMP is heard.  "Bad dog." spits the halfork.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (48/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (61/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (11/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (35/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (54/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (11/18 rounds)
Sanne: (20/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(154/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (11/18 rounds), _prone_
Morika: (46/66) - Barkskin (751/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (11/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (34/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (79/80 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (11/18 rounds)
Unicorn: 43 damage

Wolf #3 - 31 damage
Wolf #11 - dead
Wolf #12 - dead
Wolf #14 - 
Giant #35 - dead
Giant #33 - 93 damage
Giant #13 - 59 damage


----------



## drothgery

"Thank you." Sanne says to the halfork before stepping into the fray again.

Even for someone like her, fighting while standing on the body of a dead monster can hurt her ability to strike accurately, and her first rapier thrust found no target. Her second at least made some contact.

[sblock=ooc]
5' step to AS52; then full attack hill giant 35.

atk 1; dmg 1; atk  2; dmg 2 (1d20+13=14, 4d6+7=17, 1d20+8=21, 4d6+7=15) Natural 1 misses; modified 21 might hit; 15 damage, which is terrible on 4d6+7.

If attacked, Sanne will use her counterstrike bracers to counter-attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
Your scouting of the chamber to the east reveals a large hall, with most of the young giants you saw earlier huddled in that area. 

Numerous interesting things fill this place -- there are two large tables, 5 chairs, 2 stools, rugs, hides, and skins on the floors and walls.  The tables have pottery flagons and platters on them, and pots and kegs are all about the place.  There are trophies hanging on the walls -- heads (you see dwarven, human, drow, and various odd animals and monsters), skulls, skins, and some arms and armor -- several suits of armor stand propped up on spears, and a line of shields line the wall above the fireplace.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

These giants seem hardier than the last few the elf had put down with his arrows. Determination now etching his features, the archer continues to send arrows streaking down the hallway toward the enemy.


*AC 23, HP 56/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07
Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer.

3 arrows: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). Aeranduil will continue to target Hill Giant 35, and if he falls, he'll step forward 5' and switch to Hill Giant 33.

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic

Hm, what happens when you mistype. It would be much better tactical situation if I were at giant 13th former location...

S@s since Unicorn has magic circle vs evil and Morika is within it's radius did maybe attack or two miss because of it? Assuming the giants are evil of course.

Also, I assumed the giant 13 cannot attack because of squeezing in less area (squares near the wall are halved). Can unicorn do the same and make room for Morika to shift (5' step) to AR 48


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Morika]
1) Yes, one of the attacks did miss once I take that into consideration -- I'll update.  thx.
2) The room is 20' wide, unfortunately, the mapping program is off by a pixel or two, which shows the room to be off center.  I have been ruling that the room is indeed 4 squares wide, and that the giant and unicorn can both fit abreast in it.  The same type of ruling was used with Sanne's tumble into the room.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sanne]
From where you are standing, you do not have reach to attack either of the wolves or giant.  (The wolf directly in front of you is dead.)
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Sanne]
> From where you are standing, you do not have reach to attack either of the wolves or giant.  (The wolf directly in front of you is dead.)
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc/dm]
She should be able to 5' step to a AS52 and then attack the giant, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Thanks that saves me. Include in update this too Cure medium for 14 hp (that's unicorn's action for this round, still full defensive, shifts so Morika can get only one giant)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne]
You betcha. Will do that instead for you.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Thanks that saves me. Include in update this too Cure medium for 14 hp (that's unicorn's action for this round, still full defensive, shifts so Morika can get only one giant)




OOC: Last round unicorn used CMW on you -- it can only use it 1x/day.  You can have it use CLW 3x/day.


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, didn't realize you included it, that is same link from before. Yes, use CLW, please roll.


----------



## GladiusNP

_ooc - I'd love a little healing if someone can manage it..._


----------



## Neurotic

GladiusNP said:


> _ooc - I'd love a little healing if someone can manage it..._




unicorn still has 2 cure light wounds and near him you're protected by circle vs evil


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sorry, been quite busy and ill lately, will get this updated tomorrow or Monday.  Thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Correct me if I am wrong, but I do not have actions for Morika and Ipshivi for the latest round.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Bump.  I'll act for Morika and Ipshivi if I don't see an action posted tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun

I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, I'm finishing the project, please give me a day (today we're doing presentation to the client...I'll post in the afternoon if everything goes as planned)

EDIT: he's late here's quick one:
Morika clacks her heels together and disappears to the chagrin of the giants. She appears on top of the unicorn already casting.
Her hands shine blue for briefest of moments and the cold felt only in the northernmost regions in the middle of the winter envelops closest giant. It seems the closeness of the Unicorn increases potency of her spell as it is really impressive cold and giant shivers where he stands.

She then slides of the great beasts back, pulling one of the wands from it's sheath CLW wand

OOC: swift action, no OA, also no OA on casting since she teleports to AS 47, riding the unicorn (I think I can position myself on bigger creature, right? If not, use move action to move off the unicorn to AS 46 (Ride +4) ). Otherwise she slides adjacent to the giant AR 46

Hypothermia vs left most giant (13?) (8d8=46) - Fort DC 17 (Isida Kep'Tukari has left DC +2 comment, but I cannot see anything on Morika sheet that would raise this to 19, feel free to use higher number if I missed anything)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


21 - Giant #33 - 5' step to AQ 49/50, Attack Unicorn - 1 HIT for 15 damage, cleave into Morika - MISS
21 - Giant #34 - Test of Mettle FAIL - Move to AS54/55, attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Giant #13 - Attack Morika - 2 HIT for 39 damage
21 - Ogre #5 - Test of Mettle FAIL - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #8 - Ranged attack Yoggrith - MISS
16 - Sanne - Attack Wolf #3 - 2 HIT for 29 damage
16 - Thanor - Attack Giant #34 - 1 HIT for 12 damage
12 - Voadam - 5' step to AW52, Use Wand of Grease on Giant #34's club
11 - Ipshivi - Being sneaky
8 - Morika - Attack giant #13 - MISS, untrained tumble UNDER worg (1 AP spent) to AS51
7 - Aeranduil - 5' step to AV51, Attack Giant #34 - 3 HIT for 70 damage
5 - Wolf #14 - Attack Morika - MISS
3 - Yoggrith -  5' step to AR52, cast Cure Serious Wounds defensively on Morika for 22 hp healed
*

The giant, who was almost killed instantly by Aeranduil last round, steps closer to the Unicorn and out of line-of-sight to the elf, screaming in pain and in its native tongue about the lethality of the elf's bow.  He manages to club the unicorn, which kills it instantly and sends it back to its former plane.

From the other side of the room, another hill giant wades its way towards Thanor, trying everything it can do to reach him -- and swings its club at the dwarf, but the blow is deflected by the shadowy aura surrounding him.  

Morika is dumped unceremoniously onto the floor and is pelted twice by the other giant, almost killing her as well!

A few spears are heaved into combat, but to no effect by the ogres.

A little annoyed that there's not a good way to get to the giants she enchanted her blade against, Sanne takes a couple of slashes at the wolf in front of her from her position on the floor.  The positioning and mechanics of her swings are a bit awkward, but she slashes the wolf twice across the chest and forelegs and drops it.

"By Dol Dorn and me grandda's beard, ye are a bold one. Time to give ye yer last request..."

The dwarf steps up, attempting to hamstring the giant directly in front of him. Thanor brings his axe down, the hum of his swing momentarily drowning out the sparking snaps of the charged energy on his blade.

Voadam moves forward in the hallway, bringing the large giant more into view, then taps his wand once more -- the giant's club becomes slick and drops from its grasp onto the floor.

Morika's muscles tense and bulge even further in a short moment she takes to invoke on her race's physical prowess through her magic.

She attacks the most wounded giant, unsuccessfully, and then leaps away toward the wall desperately running on it and landing right in front of the worg's muzzle even as the beast realizes something's coming.

Aeranduil curses as his target moves out of his limited field of fire. With a quick look over his shoulder to ensure no threat is moving up from behind, the elf steps ahead and to the side. Changing targets, he begins sending feathered death streaking toward the giant attacking Thanor -- three arrows pierce the giants leather tunic across its torso, the deadly magic from the bow draining its life force at a fast pace.

The lone remaining wolf bites at Morika, but ends up slamming its muzzle against the wooden wall.

Yoggrith, his sense of approaching death somewhat sharpened, feels Morika's approach.  Without looking behind him, he steps in front of Sanne and reaches out and touches Morika without taking his eyes off of the giant in front of him.  Dark energy flows through him, closing some of the wounded druids wounds.  "The Shadow tells me it is not your time yet...."



OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (47/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (60/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (10/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (35/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (55/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (10/18 rounds)
Sanne: (21/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(153/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (10/18 rounds), _prone_
Morika: (30/66) - Barkskin (750/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (10/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (35/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (78/80 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (10/18 rounds)
Unicorn: 43 damage

Wolf #3 - dead
Wolf #11 - dead
Wolf #12 - dead
Wolf #14 - 
Giant #35 - dead
Giant #33 - 93 damage
Giant #13 - 59 damage,_ fatigued_
Giant #34 - 82 damage, club is dropped and _greased_


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil curses as his target moves out of his limited field of fire. With a quick look over his shoulder to ensure no threat is moving up from behind, the elf steps ahead and to the side. Changing targets, he begins sending feathered death streaking toward the giant attacking Thanor.


*AC 23, HP 57/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07


5' step to AV52; Attack Hill Giant 34: 3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## drothgery

A little annoyed that there's not a good way to get to the giants she enchanted her blade against, let alone stand up, Sanne rolls into a pair of quick -- and fatal stabs into the wolf's legs before standing up.

[sblock=ooc]
I forgot Sanne was prone originally.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Just a ping for our other players.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne]Keep in mind, drothgery, that Sanne is prone at the moment, due to Wolf #3 tripping her last round, so I'll subtract 4 from the to-hit rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Sanne]Keep in mind, drothgery, that Sanne is prone at the moment, due to Wolf #3 tripping her last round, so I'll subtract 4 from the to-hit rolls.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]I forgot she was prone, so I've revised Sanne's actions.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Sanne]
Tumble doesn't help avoid AoO on standing up.  So, I see two choices - stand up, take AoO from wolf, then attack, or full attack while prone, kill the wolf (hindsight is 20/20), then stand up when un-threatened.

Seeing as I had already updated the post with the -4 penalty to hit for prone and posted the results before seeing your update, gives you, the player an advantage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Sanne]
> Tumble doesn't help avoid AoO on standing up.  So, I see two choices - stand up, take AoO from wolf, then attack, or full attack while prone, kill the wolf (hindsight is 20/20), then stand up when un-threatened.
> 
> Seeing as I had already updated the post with the -4 penalty to hit for prone and posted the results before seeing your update, gives you, the player an advantage.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
I'd probably allow a highly acrobatic character like Sanne to stunt getting up from prone without an AoO on a tumble check even though this is not explicitly permitted, but given the results, I'm not going to argue too much. Let me rewrite the flavor text again.
[/sblock]


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

"By Dol Dorn and me grandda's beard, ye are a bold one.  Time to give ye yer last request..."

The dwarf steps up, attempting to hamstring the giant directly in front of him.  Thanor brings his axe down, the hum of his swing momentarily drowning out the sparking snaps of the charged energy on his blade.


----------



## s@squ@tch

_OOC: Morika / Ipshivi actions needed._


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Not sure if I can do this, but I can try  - ready to spend ANOTHER AP if required - otherwise I'm probably dead

Morika's muscles tense and bulge even further in a short moment she takes to invoke on her race's physical prowess through her magic.

She attacks the most wounded giant and then leaps away toward the wall desperately running on it and landing right in front of the worg's muzzle even as the beast realizes something's coming.

[sblock=Actions]
Recover 1 hp from vigor
Swift: shifter prowess spell (adds +8 to her jump skill)
Attack: Scimitar vs giant #33 (1d20+13=16, 1d6+7=12) - probably miss
Move: Jump the worg (1d20+15=24) to AS 51
[/sblock]

OOC: There is no chance she can jump 10' high worg without running start so the wall option is the only I can think of unless S@s is wililgn to allow the jump UNDER the worg (without trained tumble) - going on rationalization that Morika is a) 5' and b) very hunched and low to the ground esp. while shifted


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


21 - Giant #33 - Attack Morika - 1 HIT for 19 damage
21 - Giant #34 - Test of Mettle FAIL - Attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 10 damage
21 - Giant #13 - Ranged attack Morika - MISS
21 - Ogre #5 - Test of Mettle FAIL - Ranged Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #8 - Ranged attack Yoggrith - MISS
16 - Sanne - Attack Giant #34 - 1 HIT (CRIT confirmed) for 28 damage
16 - Thanor - Attack Giant #34 - 2 HIT for 31 damage
12 - Voadam - Delay
11 - Ipshivi - Move to BJ57
8 - Morika - 5' step to AT52, cast Creeping Cold on Giant #33
7 - Aeranduil - 5' step to AU52, attack Giant #33 - 2 HIT for 34 damage
5 - Wolf #14 - 5' step to AS51/52, Attack Sanne
3 - Yoggrith -  Use Cure Serious Wounds wand on Morika for 19 hp healed
*

A scream of confusion is uttered by the giant closest to Morika -- not understanding how she was able to get past the wolf and to, relative, safety.  He smacks at her with his greatclub twice in quick succession, the first striking true, whereas the second barely misses her head, and possibly saves her life a second time in as many rounds.

The other giant attacking her has to pull out a boulder from his sack and chucks it at her, but as he is not used to throwing rocks so closely, and into thick combat, it sails wide into the wall and smashes into small pieces, which spray out in all directions.

The ogres continue lobbing javelins into combat, but once again do not do anything of note.

Thanor is assaulted again by the giant closest to him, this time with its bare hands, as its club lies coated in grease on the floor.  He catches the dwarf off guard with a roundhouse that staggers him.


Morika steps away from combat and casts her almost last spell, causing the giant to turn even more blue in skintone.
"I need healing, now!" she brays.
"There are still others dangerous and my healing ability is limited."

Thanor staggers back, almost losing his balance as the weight of his armor shifts. He jabs his axe awkwardly at the giant's fist, and catches that and more -- the giant drops under his assault.

"Ye black-hearted devil... If it's roughhousing ye want..."

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You continue to move further to the south of the room -- a pair of large wooden doors loom on the south wall.  The floor is littered with large fur pelts, and a large dining set is visible, a collection of plates, goblets, meats, and bones lie scattered on the tabletop.
[/sblock]
Aeranduil moves up behind and to the left of Thanor, continuing to send arrows whizzing into the fray, 2 catch his new target, as his last one dropped dead to the ground.  This giant too, drops, clearing space in the now heavily littered battlefield.

"Aye," nods Yoggrith, pausing momentarily to tap the furry druidess with his gnarled wand,"The Shadow is beginning to call your name...."

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (46/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (59/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (9/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (34/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (56/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (9/18 rounds)
Sanne: (22/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(152/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (9/18 rounds), _prone_
Morika: (31/66) - Barkskin (749/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (9/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (26/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (77/80 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (9/18 rounds)


Wolf #3 - dead
Wolf #11 - dead
Wolf #12 - dead
Wolf #14 - 
Giant #35 - dead
Giant #33 - dead
Giant #13 - 59 damage,_ fatigued_
Giant #34 - dead


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: Could you put the map on? and note the position of Yogg, Morika needs his power...can one drik a potion and cast a spell (or attack) in the same round?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: current map is on last combat round post #1353, and no - no potion drinking and spell.


----------



## drothgery

Although she managed to take down the wolf in front of her from prone, Sanne flips to her feet with a flourish and steps up to face yet another giant. She stabs it with near-perfect accuracy.

[sblock=ooc]
Stand up from prone.
5' step to AR53.
Attack Hill Giant 34.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: drothgery, isn't that a critical hit?

Morika steps away from combat and casts her almost last spell.
"I need healing, now!" she brays.
"There are still others dangerous and my healing ability is limited."

[sblock=Actions]
Move:  5' step to AT 52
Cast: creeping cold on giant #33, DC 17 FORT for half each round: 1d6 on the first round: 2d6 on the second and 3d6 on the last round.
First; second; third round (1d6=5, 2d6=8, 3d6=14)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil moves up behind and to the left of Thanor, continuing to send arrows whizzing into the fray. 


*AC 23, HP 56/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07


5' step to AU52; Attack Hill Giant 34: 3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Thanor ([MENTION=10574]GladiusNP[/MENTION] / Ipshivi [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] ??


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor staggers back, almost losing his balance as the weight of his armor shifts.  He jabs his axe awkwardly at the giant's fist.  

"Ye black-hearted devil...  If it's roughhousing ye want..."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


21 - Giant #13 - Move to AQ51/52 - Attack Sanne - MISS
21 - Ogre #5 - Move to AS54/55 - Test of Mettle FAIL - Attack Thanor - MISS
21 - Ogre #8 - Move to AR52/53 - Attack Yoggrith - MISS
16 - Sanne - Attack Ogre #8 - 2 HIT for 29 damage
16 - Thanor - Attack Ogre #5 - 1 HIT for 15 damage
12 - Voadam - delay
11 - Ipshivi - Scout
8 - Morika - Attack Wolf #14 - 2 HIT (1 CRIT confirmed) for 35 damage
7 - Aeranduil - Attack Giant #13 - 2 HIT for 47 damage
5 - Wolf #14 - Attack Morika - MISS
3 - Yoggrith -  Attack Ogre #5 - 2 HIT for 35 damage
*

OOC:

The remaining giant advances into melee range with Sanne, striking out at her with his club in a double-handed overhead arc, but it slams into the ground next to her.

The ogres, running out of javelins, advance as well, taking up flanking position on Yoggrith, which does not work out so well -- one of them is still bent upon attacking Thanor, whose attack is easily avoided, whereas the other steps on a fallen giants leg and misses Yoggrith completely.

With the Ogres conveniently lining up in front of her, Sanne presses her attack, twice breaking past their defenses, opening up terrible wounds that almost drop it.

Thanor steps into melee range, and brings his axe down, aiming for the Ogre's knee, cutting their sinew and lodging in the bone.The axe's electric aura darts out small lines of lightning, arcing towards the metal parts of the Ogre's armor. Thanor's eyes dart towards Sanne and her duel with the other Ogre, frustrated that he'd be exposed if he tried to reach her.

The elf smiles grimly as another giant falls to his onslaught of arrows, and turns his attention to the remaining visible hill giant. The sound of arrows whizzing through the air is like a sweet, sweet music, two solid "THUNKS" are heard over the din of the battle, and the giant is staggered.

Morika swings with fury toward the wolf, her low form almost jumping from the force of the swings. The blood flows freely from her small frame, but she's still giving more then receiving.


The wolf bites harmlessly at Morika -- almost falling to its feet with its clumsiness.

Yoggrith spies the grotesque face of the ogre before him and smacks it twice soundly with his spike-filled staff -- knocking it to its knees, then floor, dead.  "Your pitiful soul now belongs to the Shadow."




Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (45/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (58/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (8/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (33/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (57/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (8/18 rounds)
Sanne: (23/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(151/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (8/18 rounds)
Morika: (32/66) - Barkskin (748/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (8/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (27/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (76/80 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (8/18 rounds)

Ogre #5- dead
Ogre #8 - 29 damage
Wolf #3 - dead
Wolf #11 - dead
Wolf #12 - dead
Wolf #14 - 35 damage
Giant #35 - dead
Giant #33 - dead
Giant #13 - 106 damage,_ fatigued_
Giant #34 - dead

***FYI - after this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## Neurotic

TACTICS: May I suggest Sanne kills the ogre (maybe with Thannor's help), Morika attacks the wolf, Arenduil finishes off the giant and maybe starts on the ogre and Yoggrith retreats and fires off some mass cure (or heals Sanne or Morika, not reading his spell list now)

Otherwise, Morika could heal herself somewhat, but it would leave Sanne wide open to canine tripping goodness

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
DC 13 + spell level

0th – create water, cure minor wounds x2, detect magic, detect poison
1st – cure light wounds, updraft(SC), shifter prowess (RoE), faery fire, creeping cold
2nd – barkskin, splinter bolt(SC), Blinding Spittle(SC), wild instincts (RoE)
3rd – call lightning, giant’s wrath (SC), hypothermia, mass lesser vigor (SC)
4th – arc of lightning (SC), last breath (SC)
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

[sblock=ooc]
Sanne moved to AR53 to attack hill giant #34 last round; an ogre cannot move into that square without pushing her out of it.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Sorry, must have missed that.  Will update map.  Overall results are the same, however, the ogre will just be a bit more north of Sanne -- AQ53/54, to be exact.


----------



## Rhun

The elf smiles grimly as another giant falls to his onslaught of arrows, and turns his attention to the remaining _visible_ hill giant. The sound of arrows whizzing through the air is like a sweet, sweet music.



*AC 23, HP 56/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07

Attack Hill Giant 13: 3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Map updated ([MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION], [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION], [MENTION=10574]GladiusNP[/MENTION])


----------



## GladiusNP

*Thanor Spikeshield*

Thanor steps into melee range, and brings his axe down, aiming for the Ogre's knee.  The axe's electric aura darts out small lines of lightning, arcing towards the metal parts of the Ogre's armor.  Thanor's eyes dart towards Sanne and her duel with the other Ogre, frustrated that he'd be exposed if he tried to reach her.


----------



## drothgery

With the Ogres conveniently lining up in front of her, Sanne presses her attack, twice breaking past their defenses.

[sblock=ooc]
Full attack on Ogre 5; if she drops it, move on to Ogre 8

Assumption is two hits, confirm crit failed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

I think it's safe you can write off Ipshivi out, at least for this fight. Her blasts maybe would have helped us, but we'll pull through.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], Morika is up


----------



## Neurotic

Morika swings with fury toward the wolf, her low form almost jumping from the force of the swings. The blood flows freely from her small frame, but she's still giving more then receiving.

[sblock=Action = Full Attack]
Scimitar vs Wolf 14 (1d20+13=32, 1d6+7=13, 1d20+8=17, 1d6+7=9)
Confirm Crit (1d20+13=28) - CONFIRMED. Do I just double the damage (to 26) or roll again for Crit damage (1d6+7=10) (to 23)?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:


21 - Giant #13 - Full Attack Sanne - 1 HIT for 14 damage 
21 - Ogre #8 - Attack Sanne - Thanor - MISS
16 - Sanne - Attack Ogre #8 - 1 HIT for 21 damage, 5' step to AQ52, Attack Giant #13 - 1 HIT for 21 damage
16 - Thanor - 5' step to AS52, attack wolf - 2 HIT for 20 damage
12 - Voadam - 
11 - Ipshivi - 
8 - Morika - 
7 - Aeranduil - 
5 - Wolf #14 - 
3 - Yoggrith -  
*


The giant, still winded from Morika's spell, swings out at Sanne again, clipping her with his first swing, reopening wounds that can't stay closed -- the Khoravar begins to wonder if she'll have permanent scars from this battle -- while she is able to sidestep the second blow.

The ogre valiantly, in some regard, continues to hack away at the group, but cannot penetrate their defenses.

"Now that wasn't nice." Sanne said. And she pressed her attack still further -- dropping the ogre with her first strike, nimbly stepping over to the giant afterwards, and catching it unaware -- dropping it as well!

Thanor closes on the lone wolf remaining, and fells it with two swings of his axe.

For a moment, the battlefield is clear of all attackers -- to your right, and behind you, you see the hill giant youths, all cowering.




OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 1/2 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (44/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (57/70 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (7/18 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (32/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(120 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (58/64)  _Lessor Vigor_ (7/18 rounds)
Sanne: (10/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(150/200), _Lessor Vigor_ (7/18 rounds)
Morika: (33/66) - Barkskin (747/800), _Lessor Vigor_ (7/18 rounds)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (28/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (75/80 rounds), _Lessor Vigor_ (7/18 rounds)

Ogre #5- dead
Ogre #8 - dead
Wolf #3 - dead
Wolf #11 - dead
Wolf #12 - dead
Wolf #14 - dead
Giant #35 - dead
Giant #33 - dead
Giant #13 - dead
Giant #34 - dead

***FYI - after this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## drothgery

*Half-Elf needs healing, badly*

"Now that wasn't nice." Sanne said. And she pressed her attack still further.

[sblock=ooc]full attack on the ogre in front of her; if the first attack kills the ogre, she'll 5' step over and use her second attack on the remaining giant[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nods as he sees the giant staggered by his last volley, and sends more arrows flying at the brute. 



*AC 23, HP 58/64

Initiative +6 - Initiative Roll: 07

Attack Hill Giant 13: 3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic

Morika continues her assault on the furry giant, but with much less success. "Surrender or die already!" she barks at it.


[sblock=Action = Full Attack]
Full attack vs Wolf #14 (1d20+13=15, 1d6+7=13, 1d20+8=14, 1d6+7=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: OK, major combat complete.  Now what?


----------



## Rhun

"Search the area," says Aeranduil, stepping into the three-way corridor. "I will watch for reinforcements." The elf keeps his bow at the ready, arrow nocked and ready to draw.



*OOC: Move to AR52*


----------



## drothgery

"I don't suppose you have any more charges left on that wand?" Sanne asks Yoggrith. "I need to work on my reflexes; a few of these guys got past my guard."


----------



## Neurotic

"This looks like we could hole up and freshen up a bit. I'm mostly out of spells and while I can change several time more today, there won't be any more summons. Besides, my spell selection wasn't really great to begin with.

I have a question for all of you. If you happen to die, I can revive you almost instantly, but there is no guarantee you'll be back in your own race's body. You may end up kobold, goblin, dwarf, human, elf or almost any other humanoid. No giants, though."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I'd say most of them were able to get past your reflexes," says Yoggrith flatly.

He touches her three times with his wand and all of her wounds heal.

He continues onto Morika, taps her twice, then taps the dwarf 5 times.

"Now, what shall we do with the little ones...." he says with an evil grin.


----------



## Neurotic

"We let them be, dark one. They are powerless. We can later return them to my kind into the jungle to teach them wisdom."


----------



## Rhun

"If we withdraw now, we will find things much more difficult when we return and the alarm has been raised." Aeranduil continues to keep watch down the three corridors. "If we hole up within this place, we should find somewhere that we will not be discovered. Or we should press on to find another exit..."


----------



## Neurotic

"This area can be defended. And besides, do you really tzhink they will attack with us having their children? And if they do, they really are monsters and deserve to be exterminated."

OOC: I was not part of the group before this steading, could someone refresh my memory, why are we here? Is there a goal beyond slauhter?


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil stares hard at Morika. "These giants ARE monsters...so yes, I do think they will attack, regardless of whether we hold their children or not. And while this area is defensible, we have no idea how many giants dwell in this place. Can you stand against wave after wave of these brutes?"


*Our mission is to find out who or what is coordinating the hill, frost and fire giants that are causing trouble in our patron's efforts to collect dragonshards, and put an end to the threat. We are also supposed to find the remains of the previous parties sent to find out what is going on.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I do not think we would be able to find a location that would elude our hosts inside their own home -- they would know it better than us." says the halforc gruffly.

"Did their clubs smack common sense out of your head?"

"If we do not continue on, we should withdraw OUTSIDE of this place."

The halfork unconsciously flexes his muscles -- revelling in the extra strength he received at the hands of the giants death.

"We should press any advantage we have now, rather than let these giants regroup and possibly put together a defense."

The wizard remains silent, quietly observing the situation, until he gazes too long at the young ones.

*"We should kill them.  They have witnessed the slaughter of their parents, and will no doubtedly carry a grudge upon humanoids from this point forward, which is the reason why we are here in the first place -- to figure out why they are raiding and killing Xen'drik explorers in organized groups."*


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil readies his bow. "Gladly," he says in response to Voadam's comments.


----------



## Rhun

PING! Does anyone else have any input before Aeranduil starts slaughtering young giants?


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: I thought we were waiting for recruiting? Morika has something against, but not enough to physically stop you if you override her (see last combat)


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Sanne doesn't really like the idea, either. Also, she definitely doesn't want to push on past what the casters can handle, and since no one seems to have a Rope Trick prepared or something similar, she agrees that if we're going to rest, it should be outside.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Lets not wait for recruiting.  I'll keep Voadam and Yoggrith going until then.  Although the lack of appearances by Thanor ( [MENTION=10574]GladiusNP[/MENTION]) is making me concerned.


----------



## Neurotic

"Well then, should we then head further into the hold? We run the risk of encountering something worse then giants, but then, we have information source." Morika nods toward giantish children.

"Or should we retreat and then fight or negotiate our way onwards? I'm not one for talking, but I know the power of the word. Maybe some you talky types could get something out of the giants in exchange for the brats?"


----------



## Rhun

"You can't talk to hill giants," says Aeranduil, his voice low. "They are little more than beasts. Brutal, cruel beasts."


----------



## s@squ@tch

The halfork smiles grimly.

"It is a sign of weakness to let them live."

*"No."

"Compassion, or even strategy is not weakness -- to kill for no other reason than to slaughter is folly.  We could perhaps use them to buy our way out of this place without a fight."*

The halfork shakes his head.

"You cannot deal with these savages.  They only know suffering and strength."


----------



## Neurotic

Rhun said:


> "You can't talk to hill giants," says Aeranduil, his voice low. "They are little more than beasts. Brutal, cruel beasts."




"Even beasts take care of their young. And these giants aren't just beasts. They are organized, remember. We didn't come here only to slaughter giants. Be careful where you thread, my fey friend, lest you end up on their side. Evil comes in many forms. You have to join revels of Greensingers sometimes. Listening to fey singing helps the soul."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil looks at Morika with stern elven eyes. "I come from The Towering Woods, and I know many Greensingers. And I have seen a Greensinger torn limb from limb by a Byeshk Troll. I hope the fey singing helped his soul, as it did little to comfort his mangled body when the giant decided to use him as a play thing." The elf turns his gaze upon the others. "We are wasting time here. I say we put it to a vote. It seems we are three to two in favor of killing them...what say you, Thanor, Ipshivi?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: paging [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION], [MENTION=10574]GladiusNP[/MENTION]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Yoggrith*

"They will soon be nothing more than a shadow on this plane," says the halfork with a slight smile.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Just kill them and be done with it," a voice hissed from somewhere up on the ceiling.  "Little giants only turn into big ones- and I doubt they would show any mercy to us if given a chance."  There was a brief pause, a few breaths of time, before Ipshivi spoke again.  "Then you need to get out of here- back out to where we were staged before, at least long enough to rest up.  I'm going to... hang around in here, in case I can learn anything while the survivors are planning..."


----------



## Neurotic

"This will return to bite our collective asses, you know?" comments Morika as she prepares to leave.
"I won't stop you, but it's wrong. And I won't be here. You should kill those giants we left closed while you're at it." she shakes her head and heads back from where they came.

She spends the time until they slaughter the kids searching through the rooms they had initial combat in waiting for others.
"Anybody else coming?"


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil merely rolls his eyes and waits until Morika walks away. Then he nocks arrow to bow, and begins firing on the juvenile giants.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yoggrith advances towards the young giants with his spiked staff swinging high and low -- blood and gore spewing forth from both ends, all while dodging arrows.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne stays by Morika's side, finding the exercise distasteful, but having no compelling argument to make against it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yoggrith and Aeranduil make quick work of the younger giants, their lifeless corpses lie in a pile of gore in the southeastern corner of the room, near the giant fireplace.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nods to the half-orc, their bloody work done. "Now what? Do we withdraw and rest, or press on? We won't have surprise on our side when we return."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*"I say we press on.  We have the advantage at the moment -- any giants nearby are either unaware of our presence, or they are disorganized to mount a counter-offensive."

"If we withdraw now, they will be able to bolster their defenses."*


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nods. Then he moves toward the door to the north, opening it cautiously.


OOC: Assuming he can open it, that is. The one at AP61/62/63/64.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Hold on a moment," comes Ipshivi's wispy voice from the south.

They cannot see or hear anything, but a couple moments later, she speaks again, over their heads at the door,"Sounds all quiet in there, go in and have a look."

Thanor, Aeranduil, and Yoggrith put their shoulders into the door and are able to crack it open enough for them to walk inside.

No giants are in sight.

This room is hung with rugs and skins and there are numerous hides on the floor, showing off the wide range of creatures that must inhabit this area.  There is a giant-sized bed, 2 rustic chairs, and a small table with a cask siting upon it.  In the northeastern corner, a battered shield and some clubs and hammers lie against the wall.  A chest stands in the northwest corner, underneath several pegs that hold some garish pieces of clothing.  A thick chain is set into the wall next to the door.


----------



## Rhun

"Ipshivi, can you tell what that chain there does?" asks Aeranduil, following her into the room. The elf moves about the room, searching the place for anything of use. First the weapons, and then the chest.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"On it gov'nah," comes the invisible voice.

A few moments later,"Well, from the sight o' it, looks a bit like its a leash for a hairy creature, which, lucky 'fer us, ain't here roight now."


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil smiles grimly at his companion's words as he searches the room. "Which brings up the question of where is the beast? Well, no matter. I'm sure we'll find it soon enough."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Dunnah, gov', I'm not a tracka', so 'e culd be anywhere." 

The group sees the chest open, some drawers here and there, and object moved back and forth around the room, it soon becomes apparent that Ipshivi was searching over the room.

A few moments later, the high pitched voice speaks again over their heads,"Nuthin' in here 'cept fer some nasty clothes."


----------



## Neurotic

"Maybe the worgs were chained here. We should move faster if we're gonna maintain surprise factor. I'd rather return rested, but since we're going let's go fast and hard. Move!"


----------



## s@squ@tch

The invisible voice speaks again,"Don't think this be war dem worgs be stayin', only room fer one neck in dat chain, and the collar be too big fer one o' dem as well, gov'."

"Where to, sirs?"

OOC: Ipshivi now sporting a lower-class english accent?  rly?  Ya, rly.  [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] is the only one who can save her and restore any sense of language to her!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: where to?


----------



## Rhun

"This way," says Aeranduil. With bow ready, the elf moves quietly around the corner and down the hall. 


*OOC: Move Silenty (+11) to AH53. Spot +13, Listen +8.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

As Aeranduil peeks around the corner, he immediately notices some movement from the end of the hall, near a long table, surrounded by stools, and two larger chairs.  The walls of the hall and small room look to be dotted with hides.  He sees three figures, all large back in the shadowy room.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika moves forward, ready to charge the giants if they show hostile intent. Her form changes again, her posture lowers and horns grow out of her head.

(move 25' forward into AE row, ready to charge if/when giants come into range, waiting as long as she can before charging)


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil pauses a moment to let his more martial-minded companions close to a range where they can easily charge the enemy, and then begins to launch arrows toward the giants. 


*AC 23, HP 64/64

If he can make a surprise round attack, he will use manyshot feat to fire two arrows at Giant 41: +14 attack for (1d8+10+2d6 bane) damage each. 
*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Will allow surprise round for aeranduil.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne holds her rapier ready, waiting for Aeranduil to begin the dance.


----------



## pathfinderq1

With a soft cluck of dismay, Ipshivi scampered forward along the ceiling, intent on getting a better look at the situation...

[sblock= OOC]
>Moving along the ceiling, double move forward to AE 41
>Survey the situation from there; Quick Reconnaisance feat allows Spot/Listen check as free action; Spot +8= 13/Listen +12= 20; rolls Roll Lookup

>If the situation is noteworthy, relay info to party
>Invocations active (Essentially always on, if one drops, she would use her next action to reinvoke): See the Unseen (darkvision/See Invisible), Spiderwalk, Entropic warding, Walk Unseen
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Surprise Round:
*Aeranduil - Manyshot vs. Giant #41 - MISS!*

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Run to AG40
16 - Thanor - Run to AG39
16 - Voadam - Move to AF50
16 - Ipshivi - Move to AH36
16 - Morika - Move to AE48, shoot sling @ giant - HIT for 10 damage
16 - Aeranduil - Full attack Giant #41 - 2 HIT for 38 damage
16 - Yoggrith - Double Move to AG44
10 - Giant #42 - Advance, attack Thanor - MISS
10 - Giant #41 - Advance, attack Thanor - MISS
10 - Ogre #10 - Advance, attack Thanor - MISS

*

Aeranduil sizes up his next target, nocks two arrows on his bowstring, and lets loose -- a gasp of surprise comes from the giants in the next room as both arrows streak past their intended target, plunging into a hide on the wall behind him, the noise of their impact somewhat muffled.

[sblock=ipshivi]
Ipshivi sees a double door on the southeast wall of the room, it is currently closed.  You see two male hill giants, and one ogre, they were seated at the table, engaged in some sort of game, as you see a few copper and silver pieces on it, with some bones and sticks.
[/sblock]

[d] aaa [/d]
*First Round:*​"Come on," Sanne says, dragging Thanor along. "We don't want to stand back and wait for them to throw rocks at us."

"Aye lass," nods the knight as he sets out on a run as fast as his little legs can carry him.

Voadam stays slightly behind the others, as if contemplating what he really is supposed to be doing here.

Ipshivi continued to scamper across the ceiling, moving into position to be able to surprise the big enemies once they moved forward to engage.

Morika moves forward, ready to charge the giants if they show hostile intent. Her form changes again, her posture lowers and horns grow out of her head. From somewhere she pulls the sling and flings the stone at the giant the elf tried to fell, barely hitting it on the lower left kneecap, garnering a cry of pain from the giant.

Aeranduil swears under his breath, unaccustomed to missing his target...especially when said target was unaware of his presence. Stepping to get a better angle, the elf draws a breath to steady himself, and begins sending his arrows streaking toward the giant - 2 of the three arrows strike true.

The giants advance slightly, slamming their clubs towards Thanor, but the dwarf deftly evades both, along with the feeble attempt by the ogre.



OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (35/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 4 images (48/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (23/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (64/64)  -
Sanne: (65/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(150/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Barkskin (738/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (107/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (65/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - 
Giant #42 - 
Giant #41 - 48 damage



***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil swears under his breath, unaccustomed to missing his target...especially when said target was unaware of his presence. Stepping to get a better angle, the elf draws a breath to steady himself, and begins sending his arrows streaking toward the giant.



*AC 23, HP 64/64

5' step to AG50, full attack vrs. Hill Giant 41

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+10+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## drothgery

OOC: Do the giants appear to be carrying any ranged weapons? If not, Sanne's going to wait for them to move first, because she can't reach them with a charge.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC @ drothgery: the giants do have a few rocks nearby.... how convenient, no?


----------



## drothgery

"Come on," Sanne says, dragging Thanor along. "We don't want to stand back and wait for them to throw rocks at us."

OOC: Move forward as many squares as the dwarf can move in one round, staying next to him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - updated info for morika?


----------



## Neurotic

I know, I know! Sorry, I'm more in the warehouse then in the office these days (new system implementation) - I'll find the time today, I promise!
Hey, I see on the map that my move hasn't been taken into account here. Is that because it was surprise round?
Anyhow:



Morika moves forward, ready to charge the giants if they show hostile intent. Her form changes again, her posture lowers and horns grow out of her head. From somewhere she pulls the sling and flings the stone at the giant the elf tried to fell.


(move 25' forward into AE row, ready to charge if/when giants come into range, waiting as long as she can before charging).
Att: ranged +8 (1d4+6/x2/50 ft./B, sling) vs Hill Giant 41


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi continued to scamper across the ceiling, moving into position to be able to surprise the big enemies once they moved forward to engage.

[sblock= OOC]
>Move forward along the ceiling to AH 36- once the giants move up to melee, Ipshivi will have a clean shot at their backs- and she can keep an eye on that door in case reinforcements decide to show up.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Ipshivi]
You hear a voice cry out in surprise from behind the closed door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION], update? Also, I like your status, I have twins and they are QUICKLY driving me insane   little angels


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Tumble to AF38, attack Giant #41 - MISS
16 - Thanor - 5' step to AH38, full attack Giant #41 - 2 MISS
16 - Voadam - Delay
16 - Ipshivi - Move to AH32, Eldritch Blast against Giant #41 HIT for 7 damage
16 - Morika - 5' step to AE47, fire sling at Giant #41 - 1 HIT for 8 damage
16 - Aeranduil - Full attack Giant #41 - 3 HIT for 68 damage
16 - Yoggrith - move to AG40, ready action to attack if foe comes within melee
10 - Giant #42 - Attack Thanor - 1 HIT (crit confirmed) for 35 damage
10 - Giant #40 - Move to AL42/43
10 - Giant #16 - Move to AF/AE51 - Attack Voadam - 1 image destroyed
10 - Ogre #10 - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS
10 - Ogre #9 - Move to AK40/41
10 - Wolf #8 - Move to AG/AH51
10 - Wolf #4 - Move to AA/AB50
10 - Wolf #6 - Move to AC/AD50
10 - Wolf #13 - Move to AB/AC52

*

Sanne dances into melee with the closest giant, no matter that it had already been pelted with arrows. She loses her balance slightly.

"Aye Lassie," shouts the dwarf,"Let's take it to 'em"

The dwarf advances, taking position between the two giants to draw their attacks away from the nimble half-elf.  His axe swings through the air, but glances off the stiff hide of the giant's thigh.

Voadam waits and watches intently, not sure if his services would be needed.

"Watch out! There might be more of them behind that door- I heard some voices," chirped a high pitched voice from somewhere overhead. An instant later, a shimmering bolt of eldritch energy lanced out towards one of the giants- and in it wake, a tiny shape could be (briefly) seen dangling from the ceiling.
[sblock=Ipshivi]
The voices were speaking giant, you think, but you couldn't make out any words.
[/sblock]

Morika steps forward and shoots another pebble at the giants, waiting for a chance to charge at the brutes, but not willing to risk going alone.  She sends another sling stone sailing towards the hulking giant and strikes him once again in the chest.

Aeranduil holds his position, and sends another volley of arrows streaking over the heads of Sanne, Thanor and Yoggrith, all three finding their mark -- the giant stumbles, then drops dead to the floor with a loud thump.

As the giant drops, all hell breaks loose -- doors can be heard opening -- one to the side of Thanor and Sanne, the other being the large double doors behind Voadam and Aeranduil.

Thanor and Sanne, along with Ipshivi, can make out another ogre and giant coming out of the room nearest them, while Voadam and Aeranduil look over their shoulder to see a giant coming at them, surrounded by more of those damn wolves!

Thanor gets struck by the giant nearest him and the side of  his helmet gets smashed in by the wicked blow.  The ogre swings and misses the dwarf.

The giant menacing the wizard and archer strikes and destroys one of the images circling Voadam, leaving the real Voadam unscathed at this time.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (34/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (47/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (22/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (64/64)  -
Sanne: (65/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(149/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Barkskin (737/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (107/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (64/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - 
Giant #42 - 
Giant #41 - unconscious 



***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil holds his position, and sends another volley of arrows streaking over the heads of Sanne, Thanor and Yoggrith...



*AC 23, HP 64/64

Full attack vrs. Hill Giant 41

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+10+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic

Morika steps forward and shoots another pebble at the giants, waiting for a chance to charge at the brutes, but not willing to risk going alone.

OOC: 5' forward and sling full attack


----------



## drothgery

Sanne dances into melee with giant 41, no matter that it had already been pelted it with arrows. Her final stab was a bit ackward, though.

[sblock=ooc]
move: tumble to AF 38 to get into into melee range and avoid AoOs; Sanne can't fail a DC15 check
standard: attack giant 41 (+13 to hit; 4d6+7 damage)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Looks like I've got actions from all active players sans [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION].  I'll go ahead and NPC Thanor/Yoggrith/Voadam either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pathfinderq1

"Watch out!  There might be more of them behind that door- I heard some voices," chirped a high pitched voice from somewhere overhead.  An instant later, a shimmering bolt of eldritch energy lanced out towards one of the giants- and in it wake, a tiny shape could be (briefly) seen dangling from the ceiling.

[sblock= OOC]
>Move to AH 32 (over the table)
>Eldritch blast against Giant 41; +13 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage (point blank); if sneak attack would apply, add 1d6

>Could she tell what language the voice was speaking behind the door?  Or was it just a surprised cry (essentially wordless)?
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: round updated.  Need actions for the next one -- plenty of targets now.  

Do I hear a grinder starting up?


----------



## Leif

Ooc:  "grinder" = bad juju


----------



## drothgery

Sanne steps over the dying giant to face the next one. But she's having trouble getting her attacks in rhythm this battle.

[sblock=ooc]
move: tumble to AH36; can't fail DC15 check
standard: attack giant 42
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil whirls to face the closest threat, stepping back ward as he does so. He pointedly ignores the wolf in his face, aiming his volley of arrow at the hill giant. 

"Voadam, use your magic!" he calls to his companion, hoping The Green Wizard has something prepared to deal with situations like this.


*AC 23, HP 64/64

5' step to AG49, full attack vrs. Hill Giant 16

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer, as well as Close Combat Shot to avoid any AoO from the giant: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic

Morika moves on the opposite side of the hall to avoid deadly giant club, then lowers her head and charges into the wolf! His mass and four legs prevent him from going down, but the hit hurt.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Tumble to AH36, attack Giant #42 - MISS
16 - Thanor - Attack Giant #42 - 2 MISS
16 - Voadam - 5' step to AF49, Cast Hideous Laughter defensively on Giant#16 
16 - Ipshivi - 
16 - Morika - Charge Wolf #8 - HIT for 26 damage
16 - Aeranduil - 5' step to AG49, full attack Giant #16 - 2 HIT for 42 damage
16 - Yoggrith - Move to AI40, attack Ogre #10 - HIT for 14 damage
10 - Giant #42 - Attack Thanor - 2 MISS 
10 - Giant #40 - Double move to AJ 34/35
10 - Giant #16 - Will save FAIL, fall prone laughing
10 - Ogre #10 - Attack Yoggrith - MISS
10 - Ogre #9 - Attack Yoggrith - MISS
10 - Wolf #8 - Attack Morika - MISS
10 - Wolf #4 - Delay, look for an opening
10 - Wolf #6 - Move to AC/AD 52
10 - Wolf #13 - Move to AI/AJ 52

*

Sanne steps over the dying giant to face the next one. But she's having trouble getting her attacks in rhythm this battle.

Thanor sets into the giant again, but, like Sanne, he is off this battle, for which he curses under his breath.

Morika moves on the opposite side of the hall to avoid deadly giant club, then lowers her head and charges into the wolf! His mass and four legs prevent him from going down, but the hit hurt. 

Aeranduil whirls to face the closest threat, stepping back ward as he does so. He pointedly ignores the wolf in his face, aiming his volley of arrow at the hill giant.  2 of the arrows strike true.

"Voadam, use your magic!" he calls to his companion, hoping The Green Wizard has something prepared to deal with situations like this.

Momentarily snapping out of his daze, perhaps by the massive club that missed his head by a foot, the wizard steps back and produces a small feather from his pouch, before incanting a few arcane syllables -- the effect is awe-inspiring -- the giant looming over both he and Aeranduil pauses, begins to chuckle, then falls to the floor laughing.

The halforc strides confidently into battle,"Consider it brought, fools."  He raises his spiked staff up over his head and smacks it savagely into the nearest ogre.  "The Shadow will feast upon your weak souls this eve!"

Thanor is assaulted once again by the giant next to him, but is able to avoid his blows, much like the giant was able to avoid his.

The giant from within the room moves along the wall and gets within range of the Khoravar, while on the other side of the battlefield, the other giant continues to chuckle and laugh, unable to do much else.

The ogres converge upon Yoggrith, but are unable to land a blow, eliciting another evil grin from the priest.

The wolves yip and snarl, trying to get at the party, but are unable to get past the giant's prone body -- the lone wolf able to attack snaps at Morika, but misses.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (33/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (46/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (21/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (64/64)  -
Sanne: (65/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(148/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Barkskin (736/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (72/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (63/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - 14 damage
Giant #16- 42 damage, _prone_
Giant #42 - 
Giant #41 - dead 
Wolf #8 - 26 damage



***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## Rhun

OOC: I somehow screwed up this post, editing it into oblivion.


----------



## Neurotic

"Wizard, get back! Elf, retreat, I cannot hold them all. Voadam, how long will he be down? Elf, don't kill him he blocks the wolves out!"

With each exclamation, Morika swings into the wolf, blood flying. She uses her scimitar almost like an axe, chopping rather then trusting, but it's viciously effective.
[sblock=Actions]
Full attack: Full attack vs wolf AC; damage (1d20+13=18, 1d6+8=13, 1d20+8=27, 1d6+8=14)
Crit confirm (1d20+8=18) 
Total: if AC 18 hits then 46hp, otherwise 'just' 14

Move: 5' step back to AG 49
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 66
AC: 21 (+2 Dex, +5 armor +4 shield) Touch – 15, Flat-footed – 19

Saves:
Fortitude +8 [6 base, +1 Con +1 amulet]
Reflex +6 [+2 base, +2 Dex, +2 reckless]
Will +7 [+6 base, +3 Wis, -2 reckless]

BAB/Grapple: +6/+11
Gore Atk: +14 (7d6+8/x2/B, gore charge +6 BAB +6 STR +2 charge)
Melee Atk: +11 (12 w/ scimitar) (1d6+6/18-20/x2/S, +1 scimitar) +1 while shifting
Ranged Atk: +8 (1d4+5/x2/50 ft./B, sling) +1 damage while shifting
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

As much as Ipshivi hated direct combat, she knew that she couldn't simply sit back and watch while her compatriots were so badly out numbered.  She scampered across the ceiling to a better perch and hurled another bolt of swirling dark energy at one of the giants.

[sblock= OOC]
>Move across ceiling to AF 35
>Eldritch Blast at giant 42; +13 ranged touch, 3d6+1 damage (point blank)

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Since Sanne's original plan of moving into a flanking position on Hill Giant 42 would leave her in melee range of two giants, she reconsidered and quickly stepped out of one's reach before making two quick slashes with her rapier.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]: you mean 41 hp damage right?(2x14 + 13?)

OOC[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - are you going to heed Neurotic's advice and change targets or continue firing at the giant?


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, I added 18 from confirmation hit as damage. Brain fart  it is 41


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], calling [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]...  just want clarification as to your action.


----------



## Rhun

*Sorry, was out of town this weekend. Aeranduil will change targets to the wolf, UNLESS the giant starts to get up.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - 5' step to AH37, attack Giant #42 - 1 HIT for 19 damage
16 - Thanor - Attack Giant #42 - 1 HIT for 14 damage 
16 - Voadam - 5' step to AF48
16 - Ipshivi - Eldritch Blast on Giant #42 - HIT for 11 damage
16 - Morika - Attack Wolf #8 - 2 HIT 1 CRIT for 41 damage
16 - Aeranduil - Full attack Wolf #13 - 3 HIT for 45 damage
16 - Yoggrith - Full attack Ogre #10 - 2 HIT for 26 damage
10 - Giant #42 - Attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 18 damage
10 - Giant #40 - 5' step to AI/AJ 34, attack Sanne - 2 HIT for 31 damage
10 - Giant #16 - Will save FAIL, fall prone laughing
10 - Ogre #9 - Attack Yoggrith - MISS
10 - Wolf #4 - Move to AE/AF49, attack Voadam - MISS
10 - Wolf #6 - Move to AC/AD 51
10 - Wolf #13 - Move to AG/AH 50 - attack Aeranduil - HIT for 18 damage, Trip check FAIL

*

Since Sanne's original plan of moving into a flanking position on the giant in front of her -- it would leave her in melee range of two giants, she reconsidered and quickly stepped out of one's reach before making two quick slashes with her rapier, the second cutting into the hide tunic the giant was wearing, causing a red patch of blood to start seeping forth.

Thanor hacks away at the giant again, landing a blow this time.

Voadam steps backwards, farther away from the laughing giant,"*He should be down for almost a minute."*

As much as Ipshivi hated direct combat, she knew that she couldn't simply sit back and watch while her compatriots were so badly out numbered. She scampered across the ceiling to a better perch and hurled another bolt of swirling dark energy at one of the giants.

"Wizard, get back! Elf, retreat, I cannot hold them all. Voadam, how long will he be down? Elf, don't kill him he blocks the wolves out!"

With each exclamation, Morika swings into the wolf, blood flying. She uses her scimitar almost like an axe, chopping rather then thrusting, but it's viciously effective -- hacking the wolf into several pieces of gore and hide, sending it to the floor in a heap of blood and guts.

Aeranduil takes another step back, nodding his appreciation for the wizard's good work. The elf fires at the incoming wolves, keeping an eye on the giant, knowing that the brute will be the greatest threat, should it be able to regain its feet.

All three arrows sink deeply into the wolves hide, but it staggers forward and stays on its feet.

"Get behind me, wizard," he says to his companion. Should the wolves get past Morika, he wanted to make sure the spellcaster would be protected.

Yoggrith continues his assault upon the ogre in front of him -- smacking him twice in succession with his spiked staff -- "Your soul now belongs to the shadow, FOOL!"  The ogre crumples to the floor, dead.

The two giants still on their feet regain their composure and set into Sanne and Thanor -- Sanne taking two blows of a greatclub, while Thanor unable to dodge one.

The ogre smacks at Yoggrith, but the halforc ducks out of the way.

Meanwhile on the other side of the room, the wolves swarm in on the adventurers -- as one falls, others fill in their fallen ones spot -- Voadam is able to duck one bite attempt, whereas Aeranduil is unable to and takes a vicious bite to his thigh, blood pouring forth from the teeth marks, but he is able to keep his feet.

OOC:

Condition Summary:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (32/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (45/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (20/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (46/64)  -
Sanne: (34/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(147/200)
Morika: (66/66) - Barkskin (735/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (54/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (62/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - dead
Giant #16- 42 damage, _prone_
Giant #42 - 44 damage
Giant #41 - dead 
Wolf #8 - dead
Wolf #13- 45 damage


***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## Rhun

S@s, I'm going to wait on the results of Morika's actions before posting for Aeranduil, if that is okay? If she kills Wolf 13, it will obviously change his actions.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ooc: waiting on [MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION] /sanne, morika [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]


----------



## drothgery

Sanne makes another pair of stabs at the giant in front of her, then steps back so that only one can reach her again.

[sblock=ooc]full attack hill giant 42, then 5' step to AG38; use counterstrike bracers if attacked[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

Morika continues her furious assault, with somewhat less success. She withdraws one step from the wolf she attacked, luring them into hallway so they block it.

[sblock=Actions]
Full attack vs Wolf 13 (1d20+13=23, 1d6+8=9, 1d20+8=12, 1d6+8=11)

Move 5' to AG 48
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I think something is off...I had a post that Aeranduil should already be in square AG48.

S@s, can you verify map positions?*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: OK, I'll take a look and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Bump?*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Attack Giant #42 - 2 HIT for 42 damage, then 5' step to AG38
16 - Thanor - Attack Giant #42 - 2 MISS
16 - Voadam - 5' step back to AF47
16 - Ipshivi - Invoke Walk Unseen
16 - Morika - Attack Wolf #13 - 1 HIT for 9 damage, 5' step to AG48, Trip check FAIL
16 - Aeranduil - 5' step to AH48 - Attack Wolf #13 - 1 HIT for 13 damage, Attack Wolf #4 - 2 HIT for 18 damage, Trip check FAIL
16 - Yoggrith - 5' step to AG40, Attack Ogre #9 - 2 HIT for 30 damage
10 - Giant #42 - Attack Thanor - 1 HIT (crit confirmed) for 40 damage
10 - Giant #40 - Move to AG/AH36 - Attack Thanor - 1 HIT for 16 damage
10 - Giant #16 - Laugh uncontrollably 
10 - Ogre #9 - Attack Yoggrith - MISS
10 - Wolf #4 - Attack Morika - 1 HIT for 13 damage - Trip attack SUCCESSFUL
10 - Wolf #6 - Attack Aeranduil - 1 HIT for 14 damage - Trip attack SUCCESSFUL


*




Sanne makes another pair of stabs at the giant in front of her, then steps back so that only one can reach her again -- her stabs are well aimed and pierce the hide of the giant's lower body twice, causing copious amounts of blood to spew forth.

Thanor continues his attack on the giant in front of him, but the knight's axe swings wide each time.  "Foul beastie -- you'll taste me axe again!"

Morika continues her furious assault, with somewhat less success. She withdraws one step from the wolf she attacked, luring them into hallway so they block it.

The halfling fades from sight.

Yoggrith advances upon the second ogre, quarterstaff held high over his head, and delivers two fierce blows once again,"You will die in a moment."

Aeranduil, backs up, fires a quick shot into the wolf in front of him, dropping it, then fires two in quick succession at the wolf in front of him.

Then.  All.  Hell.  Breaks.  Loose.

The giants nearest Sanne and Thanor converge on the dwarf and land lucky blows, cracking his helm down the middle and sending the dwarf to the floor, unconcious, after hearing him utter,"Someone git tha nummer o' that train...."

On the other side of the battle, the two wolves in front of Aeranduil and Morika both latch on to their targets and drag them off of their feet.

Things seem bleak for the intrepid would-be-heroes.


*Condition Summary*:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (32/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (45/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (95/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (20/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (32/64)  - _Prone_
Sanne: (34/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(147/200)
Morika: (53/66) - _Prone,_ Barkskin (735/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_, _Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (-2/107) -  _Unconcious_, _Shield of Faith_ (62/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - dead
Ogre #9 - 30 damage
Giant #16- 42 damage, _prone_
Giant #42 - 86 damage
Giant #41 - dead
Wolf #4 - 18 damage 
Wolf #8 - dead
Wolf #13- dead


[sblock=Aeranduil][MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], Unfortunately, going back, I see that Morika moved to AG49 last round, so to make things somewhat smooth for me, I'll have to leave you @ AH49 to start this round.  Sorry about that.[/sblock]
***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***

OOC: sorry for the delay, real life (house projects and spring landscaping) has gotten the best of me.  Think I'm caught up now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], action?


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil continues slowly backing up, firing arrow after arrow as he moves.



*AC 23, HP 46/64

5' step to AH48, full attack (target Wolf 13 first, then Wolf 4 is 13 goes down)

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +15/+10/+15 (1d8+7). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Bump?*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I'm trying to update this by the end of the day.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: since my posts are being eaten tonight (had to update the IC combat thread twice, as it somehow got lost.  ), here is your updated map.


----------



## Rhun

I need to wait and see what Morika and/or Voadam does before I can post for Aeranduil.


----------



## drothgery

*OOC:*


Are Thanor's listed HP incorrect, or is he somehow unconscious despite having 54 HPs?


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are Thanor's listed HP incorrect, or is he somehow unconscious despite having 54 HPs?




OOC: Thanks -- I forgot to update his HP during the 2nd time around.  He's at -2 after the shellacking he took.


----------



## Rhun

I'd say its time for those magic types to let loose some destruction so that we can make our escape!


----------



## drothgery

*OOC:*


 Sanne can create a fog cloud with her dragonmark, if that would help us run away.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Voadam isn't exactly a blaster -- he really doesn't have many offensive spells that cause damage, so.... I'll see what best will work in this situation.  Yoggrith is doing a fair job at bringing the spiked death knelled pain, and he can tank a bit, so he and Sanne might be able to mop up the giants on their end.  Morika / Aeranduil / Voadam need to stop slacking and finish the wolves / giant on their end.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - 5' step to AH37, Attack Giant #42 - 1 HIT for 17 damage, Counterstrike on Giant #40 HIT for 18 damage
16 - Thanor - Stabilizes
16 - Voadam - 5' step back to AF46, Cast Scorching Ray at Wolf #4 - 2 HIT for 23 damage
16 - Ipshivi - Eldritch Blast @ Giant #42 - HIT for 11 damage
16 - Morika - Full Attack against Wolf #4 - 2 HIT for 23 damage, Stand
16 - Aeranduil - Stand, Fire one arrow @ Wolf #6, HIT for 10 damage
16 - Yoggrith - 5' step to AI39, Attack Ogre #9 - 2 HIT (1 CRIT) for 39 damage
10 - Giant #42 - Attack Yoggrith - 1 HIT for 17 damage
10 - Giant #40 - Attack Sanne - 1 HIT for 23 damage
10 - Giant #16 - Laugh uncontrollably 
10 - Wolf #6 - AoO on Aeranduil - HIT for 13 damage, attack Aeranduil - MISS


*

Believing -- or maybe just hoping -- that the giant Thanor and Ipshvi have attacked must be near its end, Sanne takes a risk she normally would not and steps within reach of two giants. She thrusts her rapier into the giant's leg before her, but it does not fall...

Voadam takes another step backwards, then summons some of his offensive magicks -- shooting two fiery orange rays out of his fingertips at the wolf in front of Morika, searing holes in its hide.

Ipshivi clucks in dismay at seeing Thanor slump to the ground, and reappears, shooting the giant with a blast of eldritch energy.

The halfork continues his assault on the larger ogre, smashing it soundly over the head with his wicked spiked staff, it slumps a moment, then is struck once again -- falling to the floor dead.  "My Lord is feasting today." he exclaims as he quickly examines his handiwork before stepping closer to the two giants.

Aeranduil goes on the defensive as he gets back to his feet, but not enough, as the wolf is able to land another nasty bite, which almosts succeeds in keeping the elf floor-bound, but the archer is able to gather his balance and get to a standing position to plunge a single arrow in the wolf before him.

Morika stays on her back, plunges he scimitar twice into the wolf, which falls dead at her feet, then stands up, taking in the scene. 

On the otherside of the battle, the giants each single out a target -- with Sanne and Yoggrith both taking a greatclub to the body.  Sanne's bracers activate and with unworldly speed, her rapier sinks into the unwounded giant that attacked her.

In the orc tongue, Yoggrith says to the giant,"If that is the best you can do, then you will be added to my masters' collection shortly."

Aeranduil's wolf lunges at him, blood and foam dripping from its maw, but misses.



*Condition Summary*:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (31/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (44/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (78/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (19/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL, 5 temp HP from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (19/64)  - 
Sanne: (34/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(146/200)
Morika: (53/66) - _Prone,_ Barkskin (734/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (-2/107) -  _Unconcious_, _Shield of Faith_ (61/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - dead
Ogre #9 - dead
Giant #16- 42 damage, _prone_
Giant #42 - 114 damage
Giant #41 - dead
Giant #40 - 18 damage
Wolf #4 - 51 damage 
Wolf #6 - 10 damage
Wolf #8 - dead
Wolf #13- dead



***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## drothgery

Believing -- or maybe just hoping -- that the giant Thanor and Ipshvi have attacked must be near its end, Sanne takes a risk she normally would not and steps within reach of two giants. She thrusts her rapier at Giant #42's lef and hopes that is sufficient to fell him; if not, she tries again, if so she turns her attack to Giant #40.[sblock=actions]5' step to AH37, full attack; if attack #1 kills Giant #42, then attack #2 will be against Giant #40.
atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+13=25, 4d6+7=17, 1d20+8=17, 4d6+7=21)

I think the first attack should hit, and that should be sufficient damage to take Giant #42 down. In any case, the second attack probably misses.

she will use her counterstrike bracers if attacked
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil goes on the defensive as he gets back to his feet, firing a single arrow at the wolf before him. 

*AC 25, HP 32/64

Fight defensively, +2 to AC, -4 to attacks. Stand up (which provokes AoO).

Attack, firing 1 arrow w/ranged precision & close combat shot: +13 for 1d8+7+1d8 *


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I'll update the map and finish the wolves action once [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] morika posts.


----------



## Neurotic

What!? I posted this yesterday, check the timestamp on the link 


Despite awkward position, Morika knows how to hurt the beasts. She is vengeful druid after all. She manages to disembowel worg holding her and then stands up.

OOC: She doesn't stand up if 23 damage doesn't drop the wolf, but readies the action to do so as soon as it falls.
Full attack vs Worg [13,13,-4]=(22);[4,8]=(12); [14,8,-4]=(18); [3,8]=(11)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Attack Giant #42 - 1 HIT for 13 damage, use AP for Riposte - HIT for 21 damage
16 - Thanor - Lay there on the floor
16 - Voadam - 5' step to AF44, feel useless
16 - Ipshivi - Eldritch Blast on Giant #40 - 1 HIT for 7 damage
16 - Morika - Attack Wolf #6 - 2 HIT for 20 damage
16 - Aeranduil - 5' step to Attack Giant #40 - 2 HIT for 32 damage
16 - Yoggrith - 5' to AI38
10 - Giant #40 - Attack Sanne - 1 HIT (crit unconfirmed) for 25 damage
10 - Giant #16 - Laugh uncontrollably 
10 - Wolf #6 - Attack Morika - MISS

*



Feeling increasingly desperate, Sanne presses her attack on the more badly injured of the two giants and hopes that fear of another of her ripostes will keep the other giant at bay -- she drops the giant to her left with her first strike, but she is unbalanced as she turns her attack to the next one.

"Morika, take the wolf...I'll help the others with the giants!" says Aeranduil. The elf steps a few feet back gritting his teeth against the pain of his wounds and whirls around, launching a volley of arrows down the hall, over the head of Sanne, and into one of the giant brutes!

Ipshivi continues to send eldritch energy to the giant from the back, but her latest attempt barely registers on the pain meter for the giant.

Yoggrith moves closer to the lone giant nearest him, hoping to reach it next round.

"I would actually prefer you help with an arrow or two. I can hold it, but I'd be more use charging giants." grumbles druidess, but obediently hacks at the wolf twice in quick succession, spilling more wolf blood onto the floor.

The giant nearest the halfling, half-ork and half-elf, hereby branded the 'halfsies' unleashes a wicked blow to the half-elf -- almost killing her outright, but the giant flinched at the last moment, fearing a possible riposte, which does occur -- inflicting almost as much damage to himself as he dealt...

The remaining wolf bites at Morika, but she clangs her shield across its teeth.

*Condition Summary*:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (30/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (43/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (78/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (18/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (19/64)  - 
Sanne: (9/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(145/200)
Morika: (53/66) -  Barkskin (733/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (-2/107) -  _Unconcious_, _Shield of Faith_ (60/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - dead
Ogre #9 - dead
Giant #16- 42 damage, _prone_
Giant #42 - dead
Giant #41 - dead
Giant #40 - 78 damage
Wolf #4 - deader than dead
Wolf #6 - 30 damage
Wolf #8 - dead
Wolf #13- dead



***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhun

"Morika, take the wolf...I'll help the others with the giants!" says Aeranduil. The elf steps a few feet back gritting his teeth against the pain of his wounds and whirls around, launching a volley of arrows down the hall, over the head of Sanne, and into one of the giant brutes!


*AC 23, HP 19/64

5' step to AH47, full attack vrs Giant 40

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +16/+12/+16 (1d8+10+2d6 bane)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## drothgery

Feeling increasingly desperate, Sanne presses her attack on the more badly injured of the two giants and hopes that fear of another of her ripostes will keep the other giant at bay.[sblock=actions]full attack Giant #42
atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+13=29, 4d6+7=13, 1d20+8=13, 4d6+7=16)

If attacked, use an action point for Storm's Riposte (I think I've used Sanne's bracers twice today)[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION], in a description of the last round you describe as Morika killed wolf 4 and stood (and on the map it's crossed over), but it's stats say 51 damage and Morika prone.

Which is correct?


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Which is correct?




OOC: I think the wolf is down (as in negative hit points), but not yet to -10.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - sorry, my typo -- morika is up and attacked the wolf while prone last round.  should be fixed.  need your action for this round, then we're on to the next, after the lone wolf acts.


----------



## Neurotic

"I would actually prefer you help with an arrow or two. I can hold it, but I'd be more use charging giants." grumbles druidess, but obediently hacks at the wolf.

Full attack again (1d20+13=17, 1d6+8=9, 1d20+8=25, 1d6+8=11)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:



16 - Sanne - Full Attack Giant #40 - 1 HIT for 21 damage
16 - Thanor - Lay there on the floor
16 - Voadam - Delay
16 - Ipshivi - Eldritch Blast on Giant #40 - HIT for 9 damage
16 - Morika - 
16 - Aeranduil - Full attack Wolf #6
16 - Yoggrith - 5' step to AI37, Full Attack Giant #40 - 1 HIT for 15 damage
10 - Giant #16 - Laugh uncontrollably 


*


Trying to project a confidence she doesn't really feel, Sanne turns her full attention to the last giant on her side of the field, and attacks him with her main attacks, not just a hasty riposte.

Ipshivi continues her barrage from her upside down vantage point, while Yoggrith closes to within melee range with the giant, and brings his staff down upon its left foot with a sickening crunch and puncture sound.  It hops on one foot for a second,then fails to the ground.

Aerandul whirls back around and sends a volley of arrows streaking into the wolf engaged with Morika, peppering its already wounded hide with three arrows, which send it to the floor.

With all targets down for the moment, the group huddles quickly around the laughing, prone giant, and kill it, just moments before the enchantment wears off.

---- END OF COMBAT ---

*Condition Summary*:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (29/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (42/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (78/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (17/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (19/64)  - 
Sanne: (9/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(144/200)
Morika: (53/66) -  Barkskin (732/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (-2/107) -  _Unconcious_, _Shield of Faith_ (59/80 rounds)


Ogre #10 - dead
Ogre #9 - dead
Giant #16- dead
Giant #42 - dead
Giant #41 - dead
Giant #40 - dead
Wolf #4 - deader than dead
Wolf #6 - dead
Wolf #8 - dead
Wolf #13- dead



***FYI - starting this combat, all future initiative will be same for the party -- so you will all act, then enemies, etc, etc  to simplify and speed things up a bit. ***


----------



## drothgery

Trying to project a confidence she doesn't really feel, Sanne turns her full attention to the last giant on her side of the field, and attacks him with her main attacks, not just a hasty riposte.[sblock=actions]full attack Giant #40
atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+13=16, 4d6+7=22, 1d20+8=23, 4d6+7=21)
Looks like 1 more hit to me.
Spend another AP for another Storm's Riposte if she's attacked (well, and missed, most likely; I suspect Sanne will go down if she's hit).
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aerandul whirls back around and sends a volley of arrows streaking into the wolf engaged with Morika.


*AC 23, HP 19/64

5' step to AH46, full attack vrs Wolf 6

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +15/+11/+15 (1d8+7)

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*End of Combat*

With all giants and wolves taken care of, the halfling fades from view, then invisibly scampers across the ceiling towards the room the giants came out of.

A few moments later, an invisible voice calls to the others,"We got company -- two humanoids in the room where the giant and ogres came from, bound head to toe with sacks over their head."


----------



## Rhun

The battle ended, Aeranduil takes a moment to catch his breath before speaking. "Prisoners? We should see what they're about before we withdraw from this place."

He then turns to Yoggrith. "I believe I am in need of some healing, my friend."


*OOC: Aeranduil is at 19/64, though it looks like both Thanor and Sanne or worse off.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yoggrith looks over the wounded.  

"You all would be best served by learning how to avoid their clubs," he says dryly.

"As for the prisoners, there is no reason to suspect they would be friendly towards us, I could dispose of them quickly..." he says with a wicked grin.

OOC: Healing options - Morika has 2 wands of CLW, party has 1 wand of mass lesser vigor, or Yoggrith, who doesn't have that many high level slots left.


----------



## drothgery

"Oh, I did a lot of that. That's why I'm still standing, not lying unconscious like Thanor." Sanne said. "But if I were safe at home on an airship  -- mine, by preference -- I'd be tempted to crawl into my cabin and stay there for a week. For now, though, I'd agree that we need to heal, see to those prisoners, and then find someplace to rest."


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> "You all would be best served by learning how to avoid their clubs," he says dryly.




"Wolves teeth, in my case," says the elf, trying to smile despite the pain. "No giant touched me."



s@squ@tch said:


> "As for the prisoners, there is no reason to suspect they would be friendly towards us, I could dispose of them quickly..." he says with a wicked grin.




"Though they may not be friendly to us, they may hold a grudge against their captors, and be willing to assist us. Let us hope this is the case."

]

Aeranduil would need either 4 Mass Vigors, 8-10 CLWs, or something stronger to get back to full health. He needs 45 points of healing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"True, they might be friendly, or they could be aligned with those who have been spying upon us all this time."

"Best leave most of their bindings until we can get the truth out of them."

OOC: Yoggrith also has CSW and CLW wand.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yoggrith sits down near Thanor, commands those who are wounded to gather round him, then begins to summon the power of the Shadow -- infusing those around him with its dark energy and healing their wounds.

Thanor regains consciousness, but is still weak.

Yoggrith frowns.   "You were so close to death that I cannot bring you back to full health at this time -- your wounds need time to heal some on their own."

"Aye, I kin unnerstand dat, I felt almost to the afterworld before ye called me back."

"I am sorry, but I better stay at da campsite fer a bit to heal."

OOC: Yoggrith used up all his 1st and 2nd lvl slots (5 and 6) for CLW/CMW and healed the party as follows:

*Condition Summary*:

Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6  hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (29/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (42/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (90/90) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/2 hrs), _Bear's Endurance_ (17/80 rounds), +2 STR, +1 CL from _Death Knell _(119 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (63/64)  - 
Sanne: (65/65) - _Giants Bane Infusion _(144/200)
Morika: (66/66) -  Barkskin (732/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk_
Thanor: (8/107) -  _Shield of Faith_ (59/80 rounds)


----------



## Rhun

"My thanks, Yoggrith. I feel much relieved." His wounds healed, the elf approaches the two prisoners. Leaving them bound for the moment, Aeranduil grabs a sack in each had and tears them from the prisoners' heads.

The muscular wood elf looks down on the bound men, his face grim. "Who are you?"


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

The taller of the two prisoners (the human, that is) blinks rapidly, his eyes having grown accustomed to the darkness of the bag.  "I say, fellow!  You could give a chap a bit of warning, eh?"  The man's eyes are slowly growing used to the illumination situation, and he now looks at Aeranduil afresh.  "What brings an elf to this fetid sore on the ass of the Dragon Between?  Don't tell me you're with the giants, too?"  The human  is apparently used to a softer life than the circumstances in which he now finds himself.  His skin is pale and soft, and his small but obvious dragonmark extends along his jawline on the left side of his face.  He offers no personal information at present, preferring to learn first just who his "would-be resuers" may be.


----------



## Rhun

"I slay giants," the elf answers simply. "Now answer the question as to who you are, and why you are here...or the bag goes back over your head." It is obvious by the elf's visage and tone that he is not the typical elf, and could care little whether the prisoners are left here or not.

*Aeranduil Warraven*


----------



## drothgery

OOC: I think it's safe to say Sanne recognizes any true dragonmarks.

"I'd say I was surprised to see a scion of House Deneith here, but upon reflection, it's really more likely than finding one of Lyrandar, and I'm here, so... Still, I thought we were following up on Tharashk, not Deneith." The half-elf said.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra bows his head to Sanne and studiously ignores Aeranduil.  "Greetings to House Lyrandar from Deneith," he says, inclining his head to his right to better display the dragonmark on his left jawline.  "I trust that you will be a more diplomatic individual with which to discuss my present predicament?  Obviously, my companion here and I were doing a freelance bit of snooping about this place, adventuring you might say, when we ran afoul of a decidedly _tall_ assortment of individuals.  They didn't take kindly to us being here at all!  Most shocking and inhospitable they were!  At any rate, you fellows would seem at first blush to be up to just our sort of mischief here, eh?  Might you be able to employ our talents alongside your own?  I'm a pretty fair hand with a blade and a spell as well."


----------



## Neurotic

"Except you weren't fair enough it seems!" comes a voice from behind. "Thanor, get here to put some more life into you."

Morika uses 10 charges of her wand to put Thanor more at ease. Prisoners can see a speaker, a goat? carrying slim wand and healing fallen warrior. Even as you watch, huge horns retreat into her head and she slumps just a little. The change did little to improve her looks however, or attitude.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The room you are in is a location of what appears to be some of the 'better' trophies and armor, shield, and weapons. 

Along the walls are four huge fur capes.


----------



## Neurotic

"Voadam, Ipshivi, see if you can find any magic here and let's get some rest. Are we staying or going out?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ipshivi takes a look around the room with the furs on the walls and detects a faint aura coming from the NE corner -- behind 3 greatclubs and a spear is a cloak.

She checks it closer, and finds that underneath the cloak, wrapped in an old rag are 5 javelins (normal size) that radiate faint evocation auras.

Thanor and Yoggrith both look at the druidess as if she was from another plane when she suggests staying in the Steading.


----------



## Neurotic

"Oh, c'mon. There cannot be many more of them. I'm out of spells just like you, so what. We can cut them down. Of course, we can get out and give them time to regroup and set up some new trick. But of course. We need time too. Let's get out then."


----------



## Rhun

"Seems this one likes to hear himself talk," says Aeranduil to Sanne, nodding at the human. The elf tosses the head-sacks to her. "Free them if you wish." While the others search the current room, Aeranduil wanders back into the chamber to the west and begins searching it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Aeranduil goes into the other room, steps over all of the giant corpses, then begins to search the room.

This room appears to be used for meetings of some sort, as it contains a long table, a great chair, a smaller chair, and 6 stools.  There are several shelves, a smaller table and chair, and some miscellaneous items -- a mug, some paper scraps, an old knife, a rock paperweight.  There are hides on the walls and floor.  Mostly wolf and bear, with some oddly exotic ones as well.

A rough skin map hangs above the fireplace -- it looks like a map of some kind.

The elf's keen eye spots a hidden door behind one of the exotic hides.  Ipshivi comes over, checks it out, then determines it is safe to open.

Thanor and Yoggrith force the door open, to reveal a small room filled with stacks of logs and a dark staircase heading downward into the earth...


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> A rough skin map hangs above the fireplace -- it looks like a map of some kind.




Aeranduil looks over the map, wondering if it is of any relevance to the giant's attacks. If it proves of use, the elf takes it from the fireplace, rolls it up, and slides it into his pack.



s@squ@tch said:


> The elf's keen eye spots a hidden door behind one of the exotic hides.  Ipshivi comes over, checks it out, then determines it is safe to open.
> 
> Thanor and Yoggrith force the door open, to reveal a small room filled with stacks of logs and a dark staircase heading downward into the earth...




"Perhaps this chamber or the stairs down would provide a place to retire and rest within this place?"


----------



## Neurotic

"Or more trouble more likely."

OOC: is hidden room and staircase big enough for giants? Also, what kind of wood? Would it be something exotic (and valuable?)

Wondering around she looks at the logs, then at the door...
"Hmm, we could get these logs onto the door as makeshift barricade and really rest here."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> OOC: is hidden room and staircase big enough for giants? Also, what kind of wood? Would it be something exotic (and valuable?)




OOC: Staircase big enough for giants.  Wood looks regular, but very large logs -- would take 4 or 5 people to move one of the logs around.  Looks like it would fit in the fireplace in the other room.

Could be tried as a barricade.  

the map over the fireplace looks to be one of the local area, with the titan's teeth prominently marked, with some x's here and there, some rough notes about locations of fresh water and where scorrow have been seen, along some other circles that must be locations dark elves have been spotted.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil raises an eyebrow. "Or we could start the wood on fire, and burn the place to the ground."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam feels the wooden wall then speaks up,"*These walls and ceiling are too damp and moist to start at all -- would probably take a day just to get the walls of this room to light."*


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil nods at The Green Wizard."Well then, our options are limited. One, we continue our attack and try to inflict as much damage upon the giants during this raid as we can. Two, we withdraw from this place to rest and restore our strength. Or three, we find a spot within this place that allows us to do the same."

Aeranduil rolls the map up and puts it into his pack. Then, while he waits for the others, he walks slowly and quietly about halfway down the stairs, his eyes and ears alert for anything that may constitute a threat.

Listen +8, Move Silently +11, Spot +13


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"Ahem!  Aren't you forgetting someting?" says Forivarra indicating the ropes that still bind the two captives.


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> "Ahem! Aren't you forgetting someting?" says Forivarra indicating the ropes that still bind the two captives.



Sanne, being a skilled sailor among other things, unties the ropes.
"I'm Sanne d'Lyrandar, by the way." She adds.


----------



## Neurotic

Will [MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION] be joining us? Or Cody Dylan Overstreet was crushed accidentally in combat?


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*



drothgery said:


> Sanne, being a skilled sailor among other things, unties the ropes.
> "I'm Sanne d'Lyrandar, by the way." She adds.



"My thanks, then, to House Lyrandar.  I am Forivarra d'Deneith," says Forivarra as he rubs his wrists where the ropes chafed them.  "I don't suppose you've found my gear anywhere around here, have you?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

Aeranduil quietly heads down the stairs, hewn from stone.  At the base of the stairs, his eyes adjust slightly to the darkness - the only sources of light are some torches that burn smokily along the walls.  He finds himself in a passageway, that quickly turns to the north, then after about 30 - 40' turns again to the west.

OOC: shakes tiny fist [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - lol, I hadn't even started work on the lower level map yet.    didn't think either group would get there any time soon, but no worries.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> Will [MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION] be joining us? Or Cody Dylan Overstreet was crushed accidentally in combat?




ooc: I hope not -- but I have had a lot of issues with premature PC disappearance due to the long periods of time from PC creation to PC insertion.  

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - forrivar and cody's gear is quickly located on the table across the room - the giants were trying to figure out what their stuff did and if they could use it.


----------



## Rhun

[MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION] is around. I'm in a game he is running. I'm sure he'll check in soon.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil sneaks silently a short way down the corridor, just far enough along to get a look into the next chamber.


*Move to AA21, and peer around corner into next chamber. Still moving silently.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*For Aeranduil:*

At first glance, this place looks unused, but there is a faint gling of light frmo the west wall -- was that the gleam of light reflected from a gem?  You see a pile of coffers, one tipped which has spilled its contents onto the floor -- gems and jewelry!


----------



## Rhun

Seeing the horde of wealth in the chamber, but no guardians, Aeranduil carefully retraces his steps back down the corridor and back up the stairs to rejoin his companions.

"Looks like a treasure room below," he reports, stepping silently from the shadows of the stairwell. "No guardians that I could see, so it could be a trap. If we decide to descend, I recommend doing so very cautiously."


----------



## pneumatik

*Cody Dylan Overstreet, Unseen Seer*

The other captive, a halfling, pulls the sack from over his head. "Well, thank you for that," he says. "It's a pleasure to meet you, Sanne d'Lyrandar. I'm Cody Dylan Overstreet, once from Sharn and currently a resident of Xendrik. I appreciate the help. I'm not sure how Forivarra and I ended up here. We were ready for giants, we ran into giants, and yet ... " he holds his hands out. It turns into a stretch. 

"Well, now that we're out, let's get our stuff back and start killing some giants. It's not like I was gunning for them when I got here, but now that we've been tied up I think we need to settle the score. Where's my stuff?" Cody collects his things from the other room and suits up.

"So, what's the plan? We gonna go kick some more butt now?"

ooc: I'm here. I don't think I took anyones color, but I'll change if I did.


----------



## drothgery

pneumatik said:


> "So, what's the plan? We gonna go kick some more butt now?"



"We were trying to determine the best place to hole up for a while, actually; we've been fighting giants all day, and I'm not sure how much longer we can go without rest." Sanne said.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Having discovered the pile of his and Cody's gear, Forivarra accouters himself appropriately.  "Ahh, that's much better, yes indeed!"  Turning to his compatriot Mr. Overstreet, Forivarra says, "If they're about to rest, then I suppose that puts you and I at the top of the list to stand watches, since they have so graciously rescued us.   I'll stand the first watch, wake you when it's your turn, and then you can wake me again if you must.  I hope I can squeeze in enough sleep to renew my spell powers."


----------



## Neurotic

"You do know we would be crazy to let you guard us without any of us awake, right? Unless The Houses formally agree to that. If I don't get my beauty sleep I'll be real cranky in the morning. I might summon a swarm of bed bugs to lull you to sleep."

Morika bursts into laughter, braying and snorting for a moment.
She then straightens to her full five feet height and offer the hand.

"I am Morika Kevsecks, a Greensinger."

The grip of smallish woman is like iron vice, strength barely surpassed by strongest men in lithe body.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"Well met, Morika.  Since you mention 'houses', I don't immediately deduce your house from your surname.  What is your house again?"


----------



## Neurotic

She looks at Frovarra like he's from one of the moons.

"What House? Isn't it obvious enough that I'm shifter? We don't have The House. We don't want one, either. We just want to be left alone. Sanne is d'Lyrander."


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"Very well, very well, no need to be hostile.  We can't _all_ be Dragonmarked, now, can we?"









*OOC:*


What I'm imagining as a model for this scene is the part of "Animal House" where the wet-behind-the-ears fresman asks the tough black guys in the bar, 'So what fraternity are you guys in?'


----------



## drothgery

"I've spent most of my life as a trader, and the House regards me as a quite skilled negotiator." Sanne said (OOC: She's got a +10 to Diplomacy, anyway, even if I can't always write it right), throwing up her hands. "But there are some messes even I can't clean up."



Leif said:


> "Very well, very well, no need to be hostile.  We can't _all_ be Dragonmarked, now, can we?"


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"Yes, that's exactly what I mean!  Bravo!  You have found a way to serve your house by trading and negotiating.  A very necessary skill, indeed.  You are to be commended for your service."  Forivarra is so busy praising Sanne that his condescension is _almost_ unnoticeable. 

[OOC:  Feel free to put Forivarra firmly in his place at any time.  A cold dose of reality will likely remind him of the predicament from which the party may well rescue him if he doesn't pi** everybody off too badly.


----------



## pneumatik

*Cody Dylan Overstreet, Unseen Seer*



drothgery said:


> "We were trying to determine the best place to hole up for a while, actually; we've been fighting giants all day, and I'm not sure how much longer we can go without rest." Sanne said.



"I wish I could help with that, but I was unconscious when I came in here. At least I think I was unconscious. I had a bag over my head, see, so everything was black. And I was tied-up so it's not like I could really move to take the bag off. Assuming I was conscious. But anyway, I'm happy to keep watch or whatever."


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> "Yes, that's exactly what I mean! Bravo! You have found a way to serve your house by trading and negotiating. A very necessary skill, indeed. You are to be commended for your service." Forivarra is so busy praising Sanne that his condescension is _almost_ unnoticeable.



[sblock=ooc]I had a somewhat longer reply written, but ENWorld ate it last night[/sblock]Sanne turned slightly, so the edge of the Lesser Mark of Storm on her neck and shoulder was clearly visible to him. "I think, perhaps, you are under some misapprehension." She said.


----------



## Rhun

"So down, or out?" asks the wood elf. "We should decide quickly, before any further giants discover our presence."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yoggrith looks at the outspoken newcomer with disdain.  

OOC: You have been in the Steading for a grand total of around 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Rhun

OOC: 15-20 minutes of straight combat with ogres, giants and dire wolves! 

Plus, wasn't this first sortie just supposed to be a raid of sorts?


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: First sortie can be anything you want it to be, brutha.


----------



## Rhun

OOC: We may have one or two more encounters in us, but not much more than that. Plus, we've had to have earned enough XP to level by now, haven't we?


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> OOC: We may have one or two more encounters in us, but not much more than that. Plus, we've had to have earned enough XP to level by now, haven't we?











*OOC:*


I hope so. It's been 3 1/2 years since we started this, and we're still 8th level  There must have been a yard worker's strike where they were building Sanne's airship...


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*



drothgery said:


> [sblock=ooc]I had a somewhat longer reply written, but ENWorld ate it last night[/sblock]Sanne turned slightly, so the edge of the Lesser Mark of Storm on her neck and shoulder was clearly visible to him. "I think, perhaps, you are under some misapprehension." She said.



Forivarra, seeing the Mark of Storm on Sanne, immediately rues his rash choice of words.  "I say, Cousin, misapprehension indeed!  I beg the forgiveness of House Lyrandar!"


----------



## Neurotic

"Quit your yapping, House Man, if you talked as much first time it's no wonder you got caught! We're trying to do some work here."
Irritated Morika snaps at the bodyguard...

"I already told you, I think we can take some more giants, but given that we have two unknowns and depend on my wands for healing, I say grab what you can and let's get out of here for the moment."


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Suitably chastised, Forivarra holds his peace for the present.  But he *THINKS*, _"Yow!  What touchy rescuers I have here!"_


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam speaks,"*So, where do we go from here?"*

Yoggrith, looking up from the dead giants,"Let us find a few more giants."

OOC: The original PC's -- Sanne, Aeranduil, Morika, Yoggrith, Voadam have all earned enough XP for advancement.  (Sanne, however, will need to wait to get her airship -- not many just wandering out in the hinterlands of Xen'drik.   )


----------



## Rhun

"If we aren't going down into the cellars, we should close the secret door so that the giants don't realize we have discovered it. It could prove a handy bolt-hole later." Aeranduil gathers what valuables he can from the area, and readies his bow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Not getting any feeling for what the party wants to do.  [MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION] [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] [MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION]


----------



## Neurotic

"Bah, we should head out or the decision will be taken from us. Follow." Morika starts to retrace party's steps.

"Elf, get back, we will pick this place clean at a later time."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: ok, decision made!   leaving, retracing party's steps.  Huzzah!


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Kudos to Morika/Neurotic!  Yay!!


----------



## Neurotic

Not one to discuss things, eh?


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> Not one to discuss things, eh?



Sanne wanted to call it a day _before_ this encounter, having a well-justified paranoia about comrades running out of spells.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> Not one to discuss things, eh?



Discuss away!  But, um, Forivarra for one will be walking towards/through the exit as we discuss.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Dun Dun Daaaaaaaaaaaaah!*

The new, larger group, heads back the way they came, with the invisible Ipshivi out in front.

They pass back through the hall where they fought the largest number of giants, then re-enter the hallway that contained the room with the horridly ugly giantesses.  Voadam's Wall of Ice still blocks the corner of the corridor, so the group goes back through the juvenile giants room, then hang a sharp left followed by another, before heading down the hallway to the south, which leads to the entryway.

Ipshivi stops you in your tracks with a quiet voice,"We've got trouble, guv-na's...  Giants oop ahead -- waitin' in ambush, yes they are."

OOC: Ipshivi's horrible british accent is back, as she is being NPC'd. 

Actions?


----------



## drothgery

"Did we notice another way through here?" Sanne asked quietly. "If not, well, I could use my mark to create a fog cloud that would cover most of them and we could try and sneak past them and then run for it. Or we could cross swords with another bunch of direwolves, ogres, and giants."


----------



## pneumatik

*Cody Dylan Overstreet, Unseen Seer*

"We go this one, guys," Cody says. "Or at least let us help. 'Cause I can cover them with a couple different clouds, and then hide a wall of fire behind a wall of smoke. And then once they get through that I'll catch them in a web. So, uh, where are we trying to get to? I don't want to block our way out, too."

OOC: I've figure out the map in general, but I can't tell if we're trying to go off the right side or the left.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"What I can do is first cast an open cantrip on the door when Cody creates the clouds so that we won't be slowed down by having to open the huge, heavy doors.  Then, if there is one giant who is leading the others, I can cause him to trip, which will slow him and all those behind him as well.  If one of our doughtiest warriors must cross blades with the giants, I can lengthen the reach of his weapon to keep him back from danger for as long as possible.  Actually, it would probably work better to cast the last spell that I mentioned before we actually engage them."

OOC:  proposing to use the spells, _Open/Close, Trip, Stretch Weapon_


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Door is already open -- you never closed it.


----------



## Rhun

"Surrounding them in mist will only reduce my ability to strike them," says Aeranduil, holding up his bow. "_Taurionamarth_ is a mighty weapon against giantkind, but only if I can effectively target them. If you can inhibit their movement, and keep them out of reach, we can eliminate them more easily. Plus, any we slay now will be unavailable for defense when we return."


----------



## Neurotic

"Don't forget they can hurl things at us while we're bunched up. If you can strike from a distance, do so, we're better off here where we can retreat from potential barrage. If anything enters the hall I'll charge and stop them. You, new guys, DO NOT stand in front of my charge."

"Voadam, try to reason with them to let us pass or we'll kill every last one of them."


----------



## Rhun

"True, but as we have seen, their hurlings are much less dangerous than getting within their reach." The elf readies his bow, stepping to the side to give himself a better angle.

*OOC: 5' step to BM41.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> "Don't forget they can hurl things at us while we're bunched up. If you can strike from a distance, do so, we're better off here where we can retreat from potential barrage. If anything enters the hall I'll charge and stop them. You, new guys, DO NOT stand in front of my charge."
> 
> "Voadam, try to reason with them to let us pass or we'll kill every last one of them."




*"If you think I am going to walk out that door and become a rock magnet, you greatly underestimate my intelligence,"* says the wizard*,"It didn't get us anywhere before, and now they know we've killed a lot of their brothers."*


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"There's no reasoning with these brutes!  There is not the faintest shred of decency within them.  They are nothing more than callous, barbaric, animalistic heathens who fairly cry out to be wiped from the face of Eberron!  I say that we should do our world a favor and kill them all."  OOC:  Why, no, Forivarra's recent bad experiences at the hands of the giants doesn't color his judgment at all!  Why do you ask?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> "There's no reasoning with these brutes!  There is not the faintest shred of decency within them.  They are nothing more than callous, barbaric, animalistic heathens who fairly cry out to be wiped from the face of Eberron!  I say that we should do our world a favor and kill them all."




Aeranduil smiles grimly and glances at Forivarra. "Perhaps I judged you a bit harshly before. Anyone who feels as you do about giants is surely a friend of mine."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Their deaths will be the only blessing this world will have bestowed upon them." says the dark priest.

Voadam shakes his head,"*I think that is going a bit far, but what are we doing -- are we engaging them in order to kill them, or to slip out the front door?  Which will take a while, as if you can see, the door is closed, and most of us came in through the watch tower, if you will remember.  I don't know how many of us it took to open the front doors."*

Yoggrith sneers,"I did not initially assume you were a pacifist, _wizard_, but after observing you in combat, I see that you are -- such a waste of talent.  We 'engage' these giants to kill them and send their souls to my master."


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

OOC:  Uh, about the door, s@s  [post #1566] -- 







s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Door is already open -- you never closed it.


----------



## pneumatik

*Cody Dylan Overstreet, Unseen Seer*

"Okay, okay, so I can help even if we're trying to keep them back," Cody says. "But where in Xoriat is the door out? I have no idea where we're going here, guys. The last thing I want to do is put a wall of fire and a patch of grease between us and the door, wherever it is."

"But besides not knowing where we're going, I'm ready. Let me know when you're all set and I'll kick things off."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif said:


> OOC:  Uh, about the door, s@s  [post #1566] --




The door from your hallway to the entryway is open, the large double doors to the outside, which part of the group came in, are _closed_.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> The door from your hallway to the entryway is open, the large double doors to the outside, which part of the group came in, is _closed_.



OOC:  Roger that, Cheif!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: um, so, good sirs, what is the plan?


----------



## pneumatik

"Seriously, if someone tells me which way we're trying to go I'll start isolating giants. Or webbing, or blinding, or something. I'll just sneak up to the corner and let it rip. It's the sort of thing I do."


----------



## Neurotic

"Let's get them, then. Open with webs and arrows, then Thanor and I charge into the fray. But wait as much as possible. This is the only healing I have left." 

Morika shows her wand held behind the shield.


----------



## Rhun

"I am ready," says Aeranduil. "But we will need to move forward, as this angle prevents me from targeting the foe."


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"Good heavens, man!  I thought 'moving forward' was assumed!  How else will we ever reach the bloody door if we don't move forward?"


----------



## pneumatik

*Cody Dylan Overstreet, Unseen Seer*

"Get ready, you guys. It's gonna get hot in here." Cody sneaks forward to the corner at BS39. Once the rest of the party is in position he casts a spell. An opaque wall of violet flames appears that cuts the battlefield in two. The wolves and ogre are all caught in it and seared by its flames. The giants are hidden behind it.

[sblock]See die rolls below for hide, move silently, and wall of fire damage.

See attached picture for the _wall of fire_ location.

Based on what I can tell on the map: The wolves and ogre take the 2d6+8 (caster level) full wall damage. The bottom-right giant is within 10 feet of the wall and takes the 2d4 damage. The two in the middle are between 10 and 20 feet so they take the 1d4 damage.

Really, integrated die roller? Really? 1d4 and 2d4 do the same damage?
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Sanne moves as far forward as she can without becoming visible to any of the giants or ogres or wolves before Cody casts his spell.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra sticks right on Sanne's heels.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil moves forward, and begins sending arrows into the fray as soon as he can spot a target!


OOC: Move to BS41 if possible. S@s, who can Aeranduil target from this square?


----------



## Neurotic

Morika comes behind the elf and eyes the beasts burning. She drops into crouch and prepares to headbutt first to come close enough to threaten Aeranduil.


OOC: Morika moves to BR 40
ready charge when first enemy comes within 10 of Aeranduil (so she charges minimum allowed). +14 vs AC; 7d6+8 damage and STR check vs Morika's 1d20+8 or fall prone - on a miss use action point to add greater of 2 1d6s to attack roll


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Round 1*

*Initiative:

15 - Ipshivi - Delay
15 - Cody - Cast Blink, move to BW42 (through door)
15 - Aeranduil - 5' step to BR41, attack Giant #14, 1 HIT (crit confirmed) for 34 damage (2 MISS due to concealment)
15 - Thanor - Double move to BW41
15 - Voadam - move to BT41 
15 - Yoggrith - Move to BV40
15 - Morika - Charge Wolf #7 (Move to BU39) - HIT for 35 damage
15 - Sanne - Tumble to BX41
15 - Forrivar - Move to BS40, use Kelgore's Fire against Wolf #1
6 - Ogre #4 - Unseen Movement
6 - Wolf #1 - Move to BT37/38 - Attack Morika - HIT for 12 damage
6 - Wolf #9 - Move to BW39/40 - Attack Yoggrith - HIT for 13 damage
6 - Giant #9 - Unseen Movement
6 - Giant #10 - Unseen Movement
6 - Giant #12 - Unseen Movement
6 - Giant #14 - Unseen Movement

*

During the surprise round, Cody sneaks forward and brings a flaming wall into being, singing the wolves and ogre that are caught in the midst of it.

"Somebody open a door!" trills the agitated halfling,"We're cornered now if something comes up behind us!"

Cody casts a spell and starts flickering in and out of reality. He then advances out and around the corner, near to Morika. "I'm going, I'm going."  Cody disappears from sight on the other side of the main doors.

Aeranduil moves forward, and begins sending arrows into the fray, through the wall of fire, where he last remembered seeing a giant.  His first arrow strikes true, judging from the grunt of pain from the giant -- his sharp elven eyes make out the giants form amid the flames.

"Aye lassie," says the dwarven knight as he steps to the door and sets himself to push against it.

Voadam moves cautiously into the room.

The halfork moves into the front room, "Out of my way, wizard", ready to set into anything that closes on him with his menacing quarterstaff.  

With Morika taking out the wolf she'd planned to engage in a single blow, Sanne moves to face another one.

Forivarra steps up and hurls a red hot shard of rock at a wolf.  As the flaming missile sears the very air on it's way to the beast, a nimbus of arcane energy crackles and writhes across its surface -- it strikes the wolf mid-shank, but the wolf is able to avoid some of its potent effect.

The wolves bound out of the fire-wall and both sink their teeth into soft flesh -- one pair of jaws into the druidess, and the other into the half-ork priest.

Whereas, the ogre disappears behind the wall, and the other giants are no longer seen.



*Status:*
Voadam: (43/43) - Mage Armor (~ 6 hrs), Wall of Ice (9/70 rounds), Mirror Image - 3 images (22/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (61/74) - Spikes (~ 7 1/4 hrs), +2 STR, +1 CL from Death Knell (117 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (63/64) - 
Sanne: (65/65) - Giants Bane Infusion (124/200)
Morika: (54/66) - Barkskin (712/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - Spiderwalk
Thanor: (58/107) - Shield of Faith (39/80 rounds)
Cody: _Wall of Fire_ (7/8 rounds)



Ogre #4 - 24 damage
Wolf #1 - 32 damage
Wolf #7 - dead
Wolf #9 - 24 damage
Giant #9 - 9 damage
Giant #10 - 5 damage
Giant #12 - 5 damage
Giant #14 - 41 damage


----------



## Neurotic

Yay!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> Yay!












*OOC:*


Now accepting actions!  Huzzah!


----------



## Neurotic

OOC: this assumes the wall of fire is harmless from this side. IF that is not so, she moves into the hall without attacking (BX 42).

Morika runs toward the closest wolf trying to drop it within the flames, but altough the connection of two heads is surprisingly loud, the wolf remains standing. Barely. Morika has no such problems, horns and her heritage protecting her brain from the impact.

She bounds toward the door leaving enough place for others to pass.

"Go! Go!"

[sblock=Actions]

Charge vs Wolf 7; damage; opposed stregth check (1d20+14=26, 7d6+8=35, 1d20+8=11) - to BU 39 (15 feet)

Move toward the door(BX 42) and stand ground until others pass.

[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

*OOC:*


I'm also assuming the 'hot' side of the wall of fire is facing away from us.





Sanne moves forward and attacks the nearest enemy -- the wolf Morika had charged at.[sblock=actions]move: move to BU38
standard: attack Wolf 7. atk; dmg (1d20+11=19, 2d6+5=12)[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik

*Cody Dylan Overstreet, Unseen Seer*

Cody casts a spell and starts flickering in and out of reality. He then advances out and around the corner, near to Morika. "I'm going, I'm going."









*OOC:*


The hot part of the _wall of fire_ is facing the giants. Our side is pleasantly room temperature.






[sblock=actions]Cast _blink_ with metamagic rod of extend, then move to BW42. He doesn't maintain concentration on the _wall of fire_.

_Wall of Fire_ duration: 7 rounds.
_Blink_ duration: 15 rounds.

Spells Cast:
3: Blink
4: Wall of Fire[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: been in Florida for aweek, back now.  [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] for actions for Aeranduil, Forrivar, and Ipshivi?


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra, following Sanne, will hold his action to Sanne's initiative count +1.



			
				S@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: been in Florida for aweek, back now. [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] , [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] , [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] for actions for Aeranduil, ForrivarA, and Ipshivi?



spelling corrected by Leif


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif said:


> Forrivarra, following Sanne, will hold his action to Sanne's initiative count +1.
> 
> spelling corrected by Leif












*OOC:*


I wanted to give you XP for this awesome post, but it says I can't give it to you yet, as i need to spread it around some more I guess, but what I loved is that you spelled Forrivarra three different ways in the post title, body and correction, so you get +1 AP for use with your PC.

Also, Sanne and Forrivarra are up, the wolf that Morika attacked is unconscious, so Sanne might want to revise action?


----------



## drothgery

With Morika taking out the wolf she'd planned to engage in a single blow, Sanne moves to face another one.[sblock=actions]move to BX41, tumbling the last three squares to avoid AoOs; Sanne auto-succeeds DC15 tumble checks[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra steps up to BS,40 and hurls a red hot shard of rock at Dire Wolf 1.  As the flaming missile sears the very air on it's way to the beast, a nimbus of arcane energy crackles and writhes across its surface.  

[sblock=action]Forivarra casts Kelgore's Fire Bolt at Dire Wolf 1. Dam 1d6/caster level max 5d6 (clearly maxed at 5d6), save:  Ref for half, DC 14.    Even if the target's spell resistance prevents the spell from having its full effect, it still inflicts 1d6 fire damage from the heat and force of the conjured orb's impact.  Not sure I remember who is supposed to roll dice in this game, but I'm thinking it's you, s@s.  Anyway, please roll this one for me?[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]s@s, that's Forivarra's first spell today, isn't it?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil steps forward, and sends a trio of arrows streaking through the hall toward one of the giants.


*5' step to BR41, full attack vrs. Hill Giant 14

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot and Adjust the Range/Woodland Archer: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]
Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Bumpalicious!


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] / aeranduil - The _Wall of Fire_ is opaque, so I will need to rule that the giants have total concealment from you, or anyone else for that matter, do you want to still fire at the last location you saw Giant #14 in and take the 50% chance miss?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] / aeranduil - The _Wall of Fire_ is opaque, so I will need to rule that the giants have total concealment from you, or anyone else for that matter, do you want to still fire at the last location you saw Giant #14 in and take the 50% chance miss?













*OOC:*


Yes, absolutely. And with that said, Aeranduil will also take advantage of *Pierce the Foliage* when it applies. 

*Pierce the Foliage* – If you hit a foe with a Miss Chance due to Concealment with a ranged attack, you can ignore the Miss Chance against the same foe in the following round.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - very nice, you powergamer!


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


 Round updated on the prior page, now ready for new actions from the group.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne attacks the wolf next to her. "These things are starting to annoy me." She says as her first stab goes awry, but her follow-up is on-target.

[sblock=actions]
full-round: full attack wolf;atk 1; dmg 1; atk 2; dmg 2 (1d20+11=13, 2d6+5=10, 1d20+6=22, 2d6+5=9) - looks like atk 1 is a MISS and attk 2 is a HIT[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] - very nice, you powergamer!












*OOC:*


They way I see it is that we are fighting giants...if you aren't powergaming at least a bit, you're probably dying.


----------



## Rhun

*Aeranduil, Elven Archer and Giant Slayer*

Aeranduil does his best to continuing targeting the same giant through the opaque flames, sending arrow after arrow streaking through the air.



*Full attack vrs. Hill Giant 14

3 arrows, using Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot, Adjust the Range, and Pierce the Foliage.: +17/+12/+17 (1d8+11+2d6 bane). 

[sblock=Adjust for Range]Adjust for Range – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.[/sblock]

[sblock=Pierce the Foliage]Pierce the Foliage – If you hit a foe with a Miss Chance due to Concealment with a ranged attack, you can ignore the Miss Chance against the same foe in the following round.[/sblock]*


----------



## Neurotic

Morika finishes the wolf in front of her with a quick jab and prepares to charge the other one.

"Can you see the giants? They will probably try to head us off. We have to hurry."

Standard: Full attack vs Wolf 1 (1d20+14=25, 1d6+8=9, 1d20+9=22, 1d6+8=12)
Move: 5' step to BT 39


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Initiative:

15 - Ipshivi - Eldritch blast on Wolf #1 - HIT for 7 damage
15 - Cody - 
15 - Aeranduil - Attack Giant #14 - 3 HIT for 63 damage
15 - Thanor - Push on Door
15 - Voadam -  Ready action - cast spell if anyone becomes visible
15 - Yoggrith - Attack Wolf #9 - 2 HIT for 24 damage
15 - Morika - 5' step to BT39, attack wolf #1 - 2 HIT for 21 damage
15 - Sanne - Attack Wolf #9 - 1 HIT for 9 damage
15 - Forrivar - Move to BY41, push on door
6 - Ogre #4 - Unseen Movement
6 - Giant #9 - Unseen Movement
6 - Giant #10 - Unseen Movement
6 - Giant #12 - Unseen Movement
6 - Giant #14 - Unseen Movement

*

Combat continues -- Aeranduil launches 3 arrows through the wall of fire toward some unseen target, hearing grunts of pains from each arrow.

[sblock=Aeranduil]
The giant you are faintly see the outline of disappears to the north, through a door, most likely.
[/sblock]

The halfling takes aim at the wolf nearest to her and becomes visible once again, while Morika brings the wolf down with two quick chops of her scimitar.

The other wolf cannot stand up to the combined attacks of Yoggrith and Sanne, and it too, crumples to the floor, bleeding and scorched.



*Status:*
Voadam: (43/43) - _Mage Armor_ (~ 6 hrs), _Wall of Ice_ (8/70 rounds), _Mirror Image_ - 3 images (21/70 rounds)
Yoggrith: (61/74) - _Spikes_ (~ 7 1/4 hrs), +2 STR, +1 CL from _Death Knell_ (117 minutes) 
Aeranduil: (63/64) - 
Sanne: (65/65) - _Giants Bane_ Infusion (123/200)
Morika: (54/66) - _Barkskin _(711/800)
Ipshivi: (46/46) - _Spiderwalk, Walk Unseen_
Thanor: (58/107) - _Shield of Faith_ (34/80 rounds)
Cody: _Wall of Fire_ (7/8 rounds)



Ogre #4 - 24 damage
Wolf #1 - dead
Wolf #7 - dead
Wolf #9 - dead
Giant #9 - 9 damage
Giant #10 - 5 damage
Giant #12 - 5 damage
Giant #14 - 104 damage

OOC: [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - do you want me to NPC Forrivar?  [MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION] - need action for Cody


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

OOC: S@s, I'm here and could do it, but I honestly have no idea what to do, so if you could npc Forivarra for this round, that would be great.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


So, all of the wolves are dead -- even the one that looks alive in the picture, but it is dead -- forgot to put the red X on it.

If the party is planning on getting the door opened, it is starting to budge and one more round of pushing on it will open it, then the party can flee -- end of combat.

If you plan on dropping the wall of fire and going after the foes on the other side, then please let me know.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika charges the door instead the wolf and headbutts with her horns rattling even giant doors. She adds her considerable strength to those opening the door.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra also helps with the door, straining against it with all his might.


----------



## drothgery

*OOC:*


 My understanding was that the door we wanted to get to (i.e. the one that led outside) was past the wall of fire. Is that correct?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*



No, the door to the outside, where the other, less nimble, portion of the party came through is right next to you, on your side of the wall.







With the combined mass of the others, the front doors to the Steading slowly push open, and the bright sunlight causes several to squint.

No giants are seen lying in wait, so the group quickly heads back to the camp, taking measures to try and not be tracked.

About 30 minutes later, the group is back in the camp, which has been set up quite lavishly, for a camp, in your absence by the rest of the caravan.

A flowing table is once again set with a variety of meats and cheeses, and several icy cold pitchers stand on one end.

Ganyon looks up from the log he was sitting on, speaking with Sanadal and Maia-Zak,"Yer back quick!  Didja 'ven sit foot in der?"

The halfork woman looks on with uninterest, while the gnome priest looks at you with a quizzical look, as if waiting for information.


----------



## pneumatik

*OOC:*


I don't know where the door is, but the Wall of Fire isn't dismissable. It will last for six more rounds.






Not wanting to accidentally _blink_ through the door, Cody gets ready to cast a spell on any enemy that comes through his _wall of fire_. "Open the door, open the door, open the door. C'mon ..."

[sblock=actions]
Ready to cast _glitterdust_ on any enemy that comes through the wall of fire

Wall of Fire duration: 6 rounds.
Blink duration: 14 rounds.

Spells Cast:
3: Blink
4: Wall of Fire[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*



s@squ@tch said:


> About 30 minutes later, the group is back in the camp, which has been set up quite lavishly, for a camp, in your absence by the rest of the caravan.
> 
> A flowing table is once again set with a variety of meats and cheeses, and several icy cold pitchers stand on one end.
> 
> Ganyon looks up from the log he was sitting on, speaking with Sanadal and Maia-Zak,"Yer back quick!  Didja 'ven sit foot in der?"
> 
> The halfork woman looks on with uninterest, while the gnome priest looks at you with a quizzical look, as if waiting for information.



Forivarra, with typical flair and nonchalance, casually brushes back his flowing locks of hair and selects a particularly tempting morsel of cheese.  "Set foot in there?  Why no, the amiable giants lined up for us outside on their lawn and graciously bowed down and placed their heads on chopping blocks.  Quite borrrrring,  reeeallllly...."


----------



## Neurotic

"HRmmph!" responds your friendly druidess before going aside to eat, drink and clean (in that order)


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Hey," says Ganyon, pointing at Forrivarra and Cody,"Whar' didja fin' dem two?  Inside?"

He looks them both over.

"If'n yer stayin' here, ya better know dat 'dis is House business de others be on, so don't be blabbin' to anyone else ya find oot here."

The gnome then pipes up.

"With that said, welcome to our little spot of paradise in this unhospitable place," Sanadal says.

"I had just laid out the food and drink, so help yourself before it gets covered with the native insect population."

"Many thanks Sanadal," says Thanor,"I think I'll be stayin' here tomorrow while the others head back in."

*"Myself as well," *says Voadam,"*My talents are not optimized to be of help in a slugfest, I think I shall remain behind and aid the group in an advisory manner, as well as helping figure out any magical items you might come across."*

Yoggrith glowers.

"Its about time you realized that, old man, I was beginning to bore of watching you stand around while battle was fought."

Voadam glares murderously at the half-ork.  *"Savage."*

Ganyon laughs,"Ah, youse havint bin gone long, but I was startin' ta miss dat...."


"If you mean that to be an insult, you are mistaken."

Yoggrith moves, then begins to remove his armor, stripping down to his tunic and trousers, and quickly wipes his armor clean before conjuring some water to rinse himself down.









*OOC:*


 Yoggrith, Morika, Sanne, Ipshivi (if [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] is still with us) and Aeranduil will need to be leveled up this evening


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil helps himself to the food, having worked up quite an appetite. "Many giants were slain this day," he says. "But this is certainly no rag-tag gathering. There are many more to deal with before our task is through. And next time, we won't have surprise on our side."


*OOC: I'll get Aeranduil leveled up this weekend. Should be fairly straightforward."*


----------



## Neurotic

I just realized I left my books (well actually USB) at work. Since I'll need some info from Eberron books, I'll level up tomorrow.

And just advance warning, I'll be mostly or totally offline from 20th to 27th this month.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


Yoggrith is leveled up, fwiw.  And Sanne -- you aren't getting an airship right at this very moment, perhaps when you move on from the Steading, but not now.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra will carefully look all around and see if he sees something, a color scheme or a flag, or some other obect, that identifies the house which was referred to by Ganyon.  Until he knows more about that situation, he will not mention House Deneith.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


Forivarrrrrrrrra notices a rusted, faded insignia on Ganyon's cloak that shows it to be of House Tharashk.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*



s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Forivarrrrrrrrra notices a rusted, faded insignia on Ganyon's cloak that shows it to be of House Tharashk.



OOC:  Heh!  A little 'r-happy' aren't we? 

OOC:  And just what is the state of relations between House Deneith and House Tharashk?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


 Fairly good on the mainland, but on Xen'drik, they had a minor squabble a few weeks back over a job where they were on opposite sides that went awry, which has made relations somewhat testy.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra approaches Ganyon and says, "Hey, Ganyon, I wonder if you and I could come to some sort of an arrangment?  Since I'll be going back into the Steading with the rest of the lads here, and you'll be maintaining our base camp, I wonder if we might agree to treat each other as we each deserve individually, without letting family squabbles enter into the picture?   You see, I am of House Deneith whereas you are of House Tharashk, and well, I guess you've heard about that little dust-up over on Xen'drik a few weeks ago.  I haven't heard too much about it, but apparently some of our kinfolk managed to get crossways with each other.  Anyway, I don't want to get into that now, I just wanted to see if you and I might be able to reach an agreement to treat each other as befits folk in our situation without letting family squabbles half a world away get in the middle of things.  I'm more than willing to stand beside you and fight orcs, giants, or whatever, and risk my life and health to save yours.  Anyway, I just wanted you to know that and to know that you can trust me, Ganyon."  After what must feel like an eternity to poor Ganyon, Forivarra _finally_ shuts up and goes for a mug of ale.  He always did have a knack for never saying one word where 100 would do!


----------



## Neurotic

Morika eats and cleans up when she suddenly stops and looks up.
"Two shadows! Olarune is full and Barrakas ascending. I lost day count! Idiot! Wait for me before you venture back in." she brays to the group before falling on all fours, changing completely into goat and bounding deeper into the forest.

Several hours pass before she returns, Olarune, The Sentinel Moon disappearing under the horizont and Barrakas, The Lantern, the revealer of deep mysteries  following it. She stands erect, higher then anyone from the group has seen her before, almost resembling human woman. Her eyes are unfocused and the shadow plays over her like the moons are changing over her in a minute.

"Dark moon is full too. Great events approach. We're but a cog in the dance of history."

She then slumps into her bedroll and is asleep before she hits the ground.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon looks over the newcomer with a quizzical look.

He shrugs, then says,"Aye, sounds good."

Then he shakes his head.

Later, when Morika returns to camp, Ganyon, Mai-Zak, and Sanadal listen to her and then then look at each other as if they wonder if their ears weren't working correctly.









*OOC:*


Watch schedule?


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil will take whichever watch works into the spellcasters' schedules best.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif said:


> OOC:  Heh!  A little 'r-happy' aren't we?













*OOC:*


Why, yes!


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

OOC: Forivarra would like to take the first watch, if possible, or the second, if not.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


 That should be good, as Ganyon and his other two guides, who are not in camp at the moment -- out scouting, will be able to fill the other slots.

Is there anything else folks would like to do this evening before everyone goes to sleep?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Nothing for Aeranduil.*


----------



## Neurotic

Keep it going. Morika will sleep off her level up rush


----------



## s@squ@tch

The campsite quiets down -- all fires are extinguished, and the folks not on watch retire to their tents.  

The first watch goes without incident -- an occasional rustling in the bushes and a few animals milling around keep the attention of the watchers, but nothing of note happens.

The moons are bright as the second group of watchers come on, and they set about their vigil with a drowsy vigilance.  Small lizards and rodents can be seen scampering about, running up tree trunks, jumping onto downed logs.

Then the first light of dawn starts to appear through the thick leaves....









*OOC:*


 No encounters over the course of the evening.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil awakens early, refreshed from the previous day's activities. The elf goes through a routine of exercises, and begins to prepare for the new day's trials.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Trista and Gragth come back into camp shortly after Aeranduil and some of the others wake.

Ganyon had sent them out on an early scouting mission to check on the Steading and the surrounding areas.

"Nothing of note to report from the outside," says the human woman.

"Dat's odd," says Ganyon
,"Idda expect dem ta doo more thin jes sit there, but whaddya know...."

He shrugs and then heads back into his tent, to send his daily report back to the house enclave in Stormreach.

Sanadal comes out of his tent in his nightclothes, yawning, but his bag in his hand.  He heads over to the makeshift table that was used for holding the dinner last night and begins to reach into the bag and set the table with all sorts of delicious breakfast pastries, rolls, and a few small cauldrons of oatmeal and porridge, complete with various sugars and other mix-ins.  Finally he lays out some chalices, each filled with various drinks to accompany the meal.

He then grabs a few pastries and then pours himself a cup of a steaming liquid and sits down on a stump to take it in.


----------



## Rhun

"I don't like the fact that nothing appears different from the outside," says Aeranduil, helping himself to breakfast. "We slew many giants. It is difficult to believe those left would just hole up inside and hope that we don't return."


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

Forivarra rises, yawns, stretches, and then reaches for his spellbook to study his spells for the day.  After a few moments of fruitless rummaging around in his bedroll, he suddenly stops and says, Hey!  What am I doing?  I don't need to _study_ my spells from a book.  Hmm, that nighmare must have been worse than I remember...."  Then he rises, finishes dressing, and heads to breakfast.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon, sitting on his stump, looks over at Forivarra and shakes his head.

"City folk....." he can be heard whispering.

Zak Maia comes out of her tent and sits down with a handful of scones next to Ganyon.

She looks at the various folks of the party,"So, what did you manage to come out of there with?  Anything good?"


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"I don't know, maybe my goals are set too low, but it felt pretty good just to get back out of there with our lives.  You should go with us next time, that way you can give us better directions about what to bring out."


----------



## drothgery

"They didn't leave a heavily enchanted rapier sized for a Khoravar in a convenient location, at any rate." Sanne added. "Or a few airship components would have been nice."


----------



## Rhun

"We didn't really find all that much on our first foray. The opposition to our presence was stronger than we initially expected it to be."


----------



## Neurotic

"Hrrumph! If mages did their job instead of scouting ahead and casting webs we would walk through there. And you tinsy elf, you need a way out when things get close. Consider getting one of these anklets. There are more giants in there and they are either fortifying or calling for help, neither of which appeals. But we had to get out. And good thing, too, or I would miss the constelation. There are things to loot, we just couldn't afford the time."



OOC: Let's see if I can fill the role of Gimli  Also, I'm back from vacation and will finish spell selection Sunday or Monday. Sorry for hold up.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"Anklets, eh?" says Forivarra, "I never knew that limp-wristed jewelry could get you out of a scrape!"


----------



## Graybeard

Ipshivi

Ipshivi slipped out of her bedroll just as a couple of the others were discussing jewelry.

Stifling a yawn, she asks;

"What about jewelry and where's breakfast?"


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"I don't know what they're saying about jewelry.  Breakfast is, or _was_ at least, over on yonder table.  I did my part to make it vanish.  *urp*  Pardon me, lass!"


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil smiles at Morika. "And if you have a spare anklet, I would happily take it  from you."


----------



## Neurotic

"You mean you could try to take it." she beams feral smile at hte elf

OOC: got derailed by work demans (and I'm still on vacation) sorry. Will try to put spell selection tomorrow


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sanadal and Ganyon come out of his tent.

"Dey's pleased wit yer progress so far -- but wud liketa know more 'bout what is up wit da giants tho."

"When you guys headin' oot agin?"


----------



## Rhun

"Very soon," says Aeranduil. "There are giants to slay."


----------



## Graybeard

Ipshivi

"Are you going to tell us the giants are leaving?" she asked hopefully.


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*

"Aww, where's the fun in _that_?  I haven't really had a chance to bring honor to House Deneith yet."


----------



## Rhun

"Finish your breakfast, and let us head out." The elf brandishes his bow. "I've a thirst that can only be slaked with giant's blood."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I'd watch oot if'n I were you -- dose giants ain't gonna be forgettin' anytime soon, and now they've had time to regroup and set 'der defenses."

"But, I guess ya know wat yer doin'...."


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*



Rhun said:


> "Finish your breakfast, and let us head out." The elf brandishes his bow. "I've a thirst that can only be slaked with giant's blood."





			
				Ganyon said:
			
		

> "I'd watch oot if'n I were you..."



"I always knew that Elves were morbid and had peculiar tastes, Aeranduil, but if you're going to insist on imbibing giant blood, we're going to have to start making you dine at a different table from the rest of us!  And I second that, Ganyon.  We certainly need to watch as 'oot' as we possibly can!"


----------



## Graybeard

Ipshivi

Ipshivi quickly downs her breakfast so the group can head out against the giants once again.

"I'm ready whenever the rest of ya are." she says with a mouthful of the remainder of her breakfast.


----------



## Neurotic

"Let me and the elf check out the surroundings when we get closer. Then we continue depending on what we find."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ganyon, Sanadal, Zaia-mak all look quizzically at Aeranduil.

Finally, Sanadal speaks up,"I don't think giant's blood is good for one's health to drink.  Actually, I've been meaning to ask you something, Aeranduil, did giants do something to you to cause such a hatred?  I mean, you're from the mainland, where there aren't too many giants."

Ganyon laughs,"Mebbe dey kicked his dog asa kid."


----------



## Leif

*Forivarra d'Deneith, Human Duskblade (least Sentinel Dragonmark)*



s@squ@tch said:


> Ganyon laughs,"Mebbe dey kicked his dog asa kid."



"His dog used to be a kid who was picked on by giants??!!  There is more to you death-loving elves than meets the eye, I suppose, Aeranduil!"


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Finally, Sanadal speaks up,"I don't think giant's blood is good for one's health to drink.  Actually, I've been meaning to ask you something, Aeranduil, did giants do something to you to cause such a hatred?  I mean, you're from the mainland, where there aren't too many giants."[/COLOR]




Aeranduil's eyes take on a faraway look as he speaks, remembering days long past. "There are many giants dwelling in the more remote regions of the Eldeen Reaches. When I was a much younger elf, a group of us were on patrol...nothing unusual, just a routine sweep of the woods, really...and we were ambushed by Byeshk trolls. My companions were slaughtered, and I was the lone survivor on that tragic day. My hatred of giants began then, and as I've learned more about their foul kind that knowledge has fanned the flames of my hatred."


----------

